# Official BECKHAM thread



## bellarini

What the heck is goin on with her? After every kid, she just gets smaller and smaller. She's totally wasting away. Btw, her sister on the right looks so much like her.


----------



## Irissy

I'm seeing twins here.  I can't tell who's Victoria and who's the sister.  lol  Love the spy bag!


----------



## chemlex

She looks like a drag queen with a bad boob job.


----------



## scarlett_2005

chemlex said:
			
		

> She looks like a drag queen with a bad boob job.


 lol!
I think its a disturbing new trend in hollywood. Somehow the thinner you are the better you are. Screw your health! Hopefully it won't last long.

Whats up with those ugly gloves she is wearing in the 1st pic?


----------



## Cristina

She looks terrible, especially in the last picture :weird:


----------



## Noriko

chemlex said:
			
		

> She looks like a drag queen with a bad boob job.




OMFG she does


----------



## star3777

Hee,hee


----------



## fayden

she's an alien from outer space...


----------



## classwhore

scarlett_2005 said:
			
		

> Whats up with those ugly gloves she is wearing in the 1st pic?


 
Yeah I was gonna say, it looks like she's scrubbing toilets on the side.

See, now this is Nicole Ritchie's body that everyone is complaining about, just with the hybrid option of the cheap stripper-boob implants.

How in god's-name did she push 2 kids out without breaking?


----------



## bellarini

yeah, i totally don't get what those gloves are for.  she's crazy.  actually....she has 3 kids and i can't figure out how she delivered either.  her frame is so tiny and she looks so fragile.  her husband should really get her some help considering they have so much money, she can definitely afford the best care.





			
				classwhore said:
			
		

> Yeah I was gonna say, it looks like she's scrubbing toilets on the side.
> 
> See, now this is Nicole Ritchie's body that everyone is complaining about, just with the hybrid option of the cheap stripper-boob implants.
> 
> How in god's-name did she push 2 kids out without breaking?


----------



## classwhore

bellarini said:
			
		

> her husband should really get her some help considering they have so much money, she can definitely afford the best care.


 
THe thing is... a. why would they get help if she thinks it's normal and 
b. her husband likes her like that?

Somehow I don't see david beckham at the dinner table going, "Honey, you know, your boobs are enormous, can't you make them smaller and maybe gain some weight?" 
Which would probably come right after the "Hey honey, me and the rest of the team are going out to the naked-stripper club tonight, take care of the kids and don't wait up" speech.


----------



## bellarini

yeah, you got a point.
but.....i did see an interview one time on dateline nbc, and they asked both of them if they were aware of what people were saying regarding victoria and her thin frame.  they confronted them and asked if they knew that people comment on her looking anorexic and victoria didn't say anything, however, david did say that he tries to remind his wife to eat all the time because she is the pickiest eater in the world.  he said that she naturally is thin and that after running after the kids all day, she gets more exercise than she does eat.  she didn't say a word on that topic and it just felt like he was trying to do damage control and help cover the problem.  i really do believe that either she did in the past or still currently has issues regarding eating disorders because that just doesn't look normal.





			
				classwhore said:
			
		

> THe thing is... a. why would they get help if she thinks it's normal and
> b. her husband likes her like that?
> 
> Somehow I don't see david beckham at the dinner table going, "Honey, you know, your boobs are enormous, can't you make them smaller and maybe gain some weight?"
> Which would probably come right after the "Hey honey, me and the rest of the team are going out to the naked-stripper club tonight, take care of the kids and don't wait up" speech.


----------



## kimmy

she has admitted that she has an eating problem .

I cant believe her sister looks so much like her now - she is such a copy cat - she even has a bf called david -- unless she dumped him now - she just wants to be her sister .


----------



## JoV

bellarini said:
			
		

> yeah, you got a point.
> but.....i did see an interview one time on dateline nbc, and they asked both of them if they were aware of what people were saying regarding victoria and her thin frame. they confronted them and asked if they knew that people comment on her looking anorexic and victoria didn't say anything, however, david did say that he tries to remind his wife to eat all the time because she is the pickiest eater in the world. he said that she naturally is thin and that after running after the kids all day, she gets more exercise than she does eat. she didn't say a word on that topic and it just felt like he was trying to do damage control and help cover the problem. i really do believe that either she did in the past or still currently has issues regarding eating disorders because that just doesn't look normal.


 
I think I hear a book comming on in the near future.  Victoria's battle with anorexia.


----------



## fendifemale

I know I hate 2 c this cuz I love her so much. She was my favorite Spice. Ohhhh Vic.....


----------



## Koga

She is getting way too thin..her face looks so tired.


----------



## Krissy

:sad2: Thats really un healthy.... I just found spice girl pics, she's much meatier pack then/she was healthy...I was watching something on her, it's was about Beckam liking her smaller, i think it was one E, or VH1??? They were commenting on when they first hooked up she lost at least 10 lbs, and got bigger boobs....but I think it's mostly the hollywood trend....


----------



## bellarini

Yeah, Victoria looked way better back when she was a Spice Girl.  I was always so envious of her body because she was real toned and in good shape...she had real nice legs and I was so jealous.  Now she's just a bag of bones and clothes seem to just hang on her.....and if the clothes is fitted, even worse.....it makes her look even more bulimic or anorexic.  But okay, I'll admit it..........I'm still jealous of her because she's still got David Beckham as her man......hahaaa.


----------



## meme

classwhore said:
			
		

> Yeah I was gonna say, it looks like she's scrubbing toilets on the side.
> 
> See, now this is Nicole Ritchie's body that everyone is complaining about, just with the hybrid option of the cheap stripper-boob implants.
> 
> How in god's-name did she push 2 kids out without breaking?


----------



## candy

bellarini said:
			
		

> Yeah, Victoria looked way better back when she was a Spice Girl. I was always so envious of her body because she was real toned and in good shape...she had real nice legs and I was so jealous. Now she's just a bag of bones and clothes seem to just hang on her.....and if the clothes is fitted, even worse.....it makes her look even more bulimic or anorexic. But okay, I'll admit it..........I'm still jealous of her because she's still got David Beckham as her man......hahaaa.



ok, i admit DB is very handsome but why be jealous he is a cheat, he is always cheating on her :evil:, so I would be glad not to have a man like that:shame:


----------



## ayla

Her implants and collegen isn't too attractive either. 

But she's got a lovely Louis Vuitton collection !


----------



## candy

did you see the pic of her yesterday from elton johns wedding wearing that 6 million pound necklace -- she looked amazing !!


----------



## maxmara

classwhore said:
			
		

> THe thing is... a. why would they get help if she thinks it's normal and
> b. her husband likes her like that?
> 
> Somehow I don't see david beckham at the dinner table going, "Honey, you know, your boobs are enormous, can't you make them smaller and maybe gain some weight?"
> Which would probably come right after the "Hey honey, me and the rest of the team are going out to the naked-stripper club tonight, take care of the kids and don't wait up" speech.


 
She didn't she had c-section.


----------



## aarti

see everyone can say what they want about her, but at the end of the day who is she getting in bed with? i rest my case  but dont get me wrong, i havent been her best fan since she took him off the market..oh well, at least theres still petr cech and joe cole


----------



## CeeJay

Did you see the latest picture of Victoria in all the latest "rags" (with the Red Dress on with all the 'cutout' sections)?  She looks even THINNER!!!  

...AND about that C-Section (after she had the last baby).  A friend of mine works for a Plastic Surgeon ... did you know that a lot of gals have a mini-tummy tuck after having a C-Section?!?!?  This is how they get such a flat mid-section right after just having a baby!  Rumors have been rampant that Victoria had such a procedure done ... she did look awfully flat (well - not her boobs), after having the last child!


----------



## english_girl_900

Ugghh. I hate this woman, and her single-digit IQ husband, with a passion. Here in the UK these two are shoved down our throats at every turn. I really can't stand them.


----------



## Tanja

i agree with english girl. everybody in germany is taking the piss out of her. i think she's the best example for that money can't buy style and taste. no wonder she gets skinnier everyday eating is probably the only thing she can control in her life no carrer, no success, no brain. must be pretty hard life with a speaking blond Ken on your side.


----------



## LindsyLo

I would just like to say that the girl to the right is not her sister.   Louise Adams does look a lot like Victoria, but she has more of a rounded pigs snout..


----------



## chemlex

LindsyLo said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that the girl to the right is not her sister.   Louise Adams does look a lot like Victoria, but she has more of a rounded pigs snout..



So Victoria will only hang out with women who look like her?

That's so narcissictic, it's sad.


----------



## Chaneller

But have you guys seen her Hermés bag collection?  

She's got Birkins and Kellys in almost every single colour and material: leather, croc and ostrich!


----------



## Swedie

Yah, this is just one day in the life of Victoria, Chanel, Dior and BV all in one day  I would love to babysit her bag collection


----------



## kimmy

Swedie said:
			
		

> Yah, this is just one day in the life of Victoria, Chanel, Dior and BV all in one day  I would love to babysit her bag collection



Lucky her LOL


----------



## LindsyLo

chemlex said:
			
		

> So Victoria will only hang out with women who look like her?
> 
> That's so narcissictic, it's sad.


 
My response was formulated somewhat clumsily. The woman in the first picture that started this whole thread is not her sister, but her assistant. The pictures I posted on the other hand, shows Victoria with her sister. 
I've actually met Victoria once and she's very warm, self-deprecating and has a great sense of humour. Not like the media portrays her at all. But I agree she's way too thin but with a fabulous handbag collection!


----------



## Patati

Swedie said:
			
		

> Yah, this is just one day in the life of Victoria, Chanel, Dior and BV all in one day  I would love to babysit her bag collection



And I would love to babysit her hubby


----------



## DoughGirl

OMG
hahahahaaaaaaa
you ladies are hysterical


----------



## yahoooooo

I think she looks good in the first picture....well whoever the one in the black is.


----------



## kimmy

yahoooooo said:
			
		

> I think she looks good in the first picture....well whoever the one in the black is.



That is Victoria in the black


----------



## vaneea

ooh i wish i am her and by beckham side all the time..

i wonder what beckham thinks about her eating problem??


----------



## H_addict

LindsyLo said:
			
		

> My response was formulated somewhat clumsily. *The woman in the first picture* that started this whole thread is not her sister, but *her assistant*. The pictures I posted on the other hand, shows Victoria with her sister.
> I've actually met Victoria once and she's very warm, self-deprecating and has a great sense of humour. Not like the media portrays her at all. But I agree she's way too thin but with a fabulous handbag collection!


Actually, the woman in the pic is the wife of one of the footballers on Real Madrid team. Here is another pic of them together:






And with regards to David being a cheat, it will take more than a couple of media hungry NOBODIES to convince me that he strayed!


----------



## Sunshine

That is the best pic of her sister I have ever seen! I do love Vics hair color...it suites her. I wonder what it feels like to be a size 0??? I have been an 8-10 forEVER!!!!


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

Warning, please don't read this if you like either of them. 

Well I don't hate David Beckham that much, I just think he has a huge ego and tacky taste in a wife.

But I do love Rock and Republic Jeans - those are probably the only thing good that's come out of that woman.

http://people.aol.com/people/galleries/0,19884,1175378_5,00.html



Who would wear that to a BEACH? YACK ME. Ok. I'm sure she's some person's fantasy, but who wants a WAY TOO SKINNY widerimmed sunglasses obessed, my-mouth-is-frozen-in-a-way-too-large-PERMAPOUT, wench of a wife that is Victoria Beckham? :blink:

She's transcended the attempted Snob Phase and just irritates my Obnoxious Nerve. 

I'm really not this bitter in real life, I just can't figure out that picture for the life of me...

Posh - "Quick, you ALL must notice me because I am a QUEEN ... AND I'm MARRIED to BECCCCCCCKKKKK-Ham. Eat your heart out, civilians. I am FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-bulous."


----------



## Noriko

Cant say I'm a fan of the outfit!


----------



## ayla

Chaaav !! 

I think Victoria has nice outfits sometimes, but this is not one of those times. And her boob job isn't looking so great.


----------



## devoted

ewwww...gross legs, tan, breasts...




ugh, and I just noticed her huge spider-fingers. LOL!


----------



## Greentea

Oh my, that is just so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## curtism

she does not look good.


----------



## gucci8586

haha!

btw, i mailed out your dior and louis vuitton bags women!


ill email u ina few with the details


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

You know who I can picture Victoria looking like in 30 years?

Magda from Something About Mary. 

All that tanning's going to make her look worse then a crocodile. (unless it's one that's used to make a Birkin  )

Gucci, YAYAYAYAYAY! I'm so excited!


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I like it though :s


----------



## Sunshine

^ I was just saying to my best friend the other day that I was going to turn into Magda in a few years! I lay out like mad, and then to tone down the damn wrinkles I get my botox!!! I just can't resist the sun when its been as gorgeous as it has been lately! (I do slather on the spf) but my color is starting to look likes Madgas! YIKES! 

Victoria pisses me off as well. She just looks like she would be the bggest snobby *****. (maybe she is really nice...I hope so.) David is not the brightest star in the sky..Has anyone seen him interviewed? WUSSY.


----------



## purselova34

I actually like it.


----------



## PurseSlave

interesting...


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks awful! I still like Victoria tough she is fab!


----------



## H_addict

I like it ... :weird:


----------



## pursegalsf

David Beckham is hot


----------



## Radissen

I'm not a big fan of either of them...


----------



## kimmy

That picture was taken months and months  ago


----------



## mewlicious

Beckham doesn't look so bad, but that is so unflattering on Vic.


----------



## naturale

I like it, I think they're a hot couple.


----------



## Loganz

There was a woman in that picture? Sorry, all I saw was beefcake


----------



## Perja

That's so wrong on so many levels. Poor Vic looked way better in the Spice Girls days when her body was natural. This is not one of her stylish moments.


----------



## xikry5talix

Look at his chiseled abs :]


----------



## tln

xikry5talix said:
			
		

> Look at his chiseled abs :]


 
He's certainly got that "V" thing going on down there.


----------



## Moyadelahoya

I wish I looked that bad at the beach!


----------



## QuirkyCool

chestnuthannoverian said:
			
		

> Warning, please don't read this if you like either of them.
> 
> Well I don't hate David Beckham that much, I just think he has a huge ego and tacky taste in a wife.
> 
> But I do love Rock and Republic Jeans - those are probably the only thing good that's come out of that woman.
> 
> http://people.aol.com/people/galleries/0,19884,1175378_5,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Who would wear that to a BEACH? YACK ME. Ok. I'm sure she's some person's fantasy, but who wants a WAY TOO SKINNY widerimmed sunglasses obessed, my-mouth-is-frozen-in-a-way-too-large-PERMAPOUT, wench of a wife that is Victoria Beckham? :blink:
> 
> She's transcended the attempted Snob Phase and just irritates my Obnoxious Nerve.
> 
> I'm really not this bitter in real life, I just can't figure out that picture for the life of me...
> 
> Posh - "Quick, you ALL must notice me because I am a QUEEN ... AND I'm MARRIED to BECCCCCCCKKKKK-Ham. Eat your heart out, civilians. I am FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-bulous."


 
   

You're a woman after my own heart....it all goes to show that money can't buy you class or taste .


----------



## kylieReese

I like her LaROk shirt


----------



## selaineg

very interesting show


----------



## print*model

Hmmmmmm....not to sure I like what she's wearing this time BUT for the most part, I think she usually looks great.  Skinny, but GREAT clothes and accessories.


----------



## ilzabet

i don't see the difference from how she usually looks.  *shrugs*  she's pretty fabulous in a i have lots of money and i'm not afraid to flaunt it kind of way.  that's not a terrible beach outfit imho.  *maybe* switch the hat for something more in the floppy straw variety, but maybe no.  not digging the nipple-age though.


----------



## amanda

how....chav-tastic.


----------



## mischa

David is really handsome, Victoria is just ridiculous. They're just an exasperation of themselves....


----------



## winona77

I HATE the hat, the shirt would work with jeans, at night, in the city..

Seriously.
Maybe around your own pool at a get together, but in the general public where there are people wearing Speedo's with regular bodies? It's a bit of a joke.

ps- he looks HOT


----------



## Cal

David Beckham sure is hot, hate it when he opens his mouth and talks though.  I'm with Winona - I HATE that hate too.  I want to snatch it off her lollypop head and torch it.  Also, what's with that tan???


----------



## jasanna143

I'm over them.  They need to settle down in a castle somewhere, raise their kids in a grounded home, and die of old age w/o any more coverage!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Normal" people do it alllll the time besides the castle part.


----------



## Iluvbags

Forget Victoria.  Let's talk about David.  Oh he's so cute.   

OOOOOO weeeeeee he's really good looking


----------



## annemerrick

Ok....I have to admit....I have the top in black, and it looks amazing with jeans and heels!! I am quite sure I wouldn't wear it to the beach although I wouldn't mind accessorizing with a little bit of Beckham!  Who needs him to talk...let him just stand there and be beautiful!!!


----------



## Mshashmount

OMG!for the love of god..what has that woman become intooo...EEK!


----------



## edsbgrl

purselova34 said:
			
		

> I actually like it.


 
Me too.  I would wear it.  Very chic!


----------



## Megadane

Hey chestnuthannoverian..love the name..I have two Han/TB crosses one of which is chestnut, LOL!


----------



## Perja

amanda said:
			
		

> how....chav-tastic.



I was thinking just the same thing before I read your post


----------



## 4evereternity

i agree about r n r jeans r the only good thing that has come from her...i saw r n r jean skirt yesterday at Holt omg i wanted them so bad, expensive though same prices as a pair of r n r jeans, waiting for Vegas....


----------



## yellow_gummybear

chestnuthannoverian, you are toooo funny. Are they actually posing for photographers, or are they covertly posing? I can't even tell. Yes, the Beckham is super hot, but I would never marry a philandering man no matter how rich or hot!


----------



## *Freetoes*

I think the caption to that picture said it all: they are there to be seen. I kinda feel sorry for people like that. Can you say shallow?


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

Megadene, I'm bebe from Equiman  

And thank you for the funny comments, I see myself as a humor-maximizing-realist. 

Seriously though, some people just exuuuuuuuuuuuuuude attitude, and when you're so thin you disappear sideways, you're not one to be marketing clothing like that.


----------



## abandonedimages

It just looks like way too much to wear to a beach. Not comfortable at all! Other than her boobs and how skeleton thin she looks, they look 'okay', they just over did it.


----------



## *JJ*

to tell you the truth i'd be way to exhausted to dress up everywhere i go, especially when going to the beach.
how can she not be sick of it?


----------



## likeafeather77

I just adore V. Beckham! I love her style and esp. her bags!

Does anyone know what bag she is carrying in these pics?

Thanks!


----------



## ayla

I have no idea.. LV_Addict should know !!


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

Nice bag.

Why is she wearing sandals and a fur coat though?


----------



## jag

^^^I don't know- but I love those sandals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## print*model

I don't know what the bag is - but the girl is SHARP!


----------



## BagLovingMom

O/t I do like her outfit, but why does her faced look so weathered, she so young! I think the fake tan thing is going overboard!


----------



## Minnie

jag said:
			
		

> ^^^I don't know- but I love those sandals!!!!!!!!!!


 Those sandals are jimmy choo but soo uncomfortable, i tried them in the store and couldnt walk two steps in them.

The bag might be a dolce.


----------



## mischa

i think dolce & gabbana too...she's a big friend of them!


----------



## edsbgrl

Thats a hot bag!  Not a fan of the sandles thought which is odd being that I love Jimmy Choo, moreso then Manolos.  

If I wore fur, I would wear sandles with it.  She has great taste and style.


----------



## H_addict

Looking GREAT as usual! I don't know what brand the bag is. It IS a great bag though! I want to say Dolce but don't they usually throw in D & G letters all over their accessories? Who knows ...


----------



## kathyrose

Love the bag!


----------



## chicky

BagLovingMom said:
			
		

> O/t I do like her outfit, but why does her faced look so weathered, she so young! I think the fake tan thing is going overboard!


 
Agreed! She did have awfully bad skin a few years ago, so i expect she's had all the chemical peels etc, they can make your skin look a bit older cos it strips off the top layer....OUCH!:blink: 

I also think she is _far_ too thin....compared to when she was in 'The Spice Girls'....however i am loving the coat, the sandals, the bag...but maybe not all together?


----------



## welovelouie

it looks like Dolce or Valentino


----------



## abandonedimages

BagLovingMom said:
			
		

> O/t I do like her outfit, but why does her faced look so weathered, she so young! I think the fake tan thing is going overboard!



I noticed that too  If it is the tanning, I wish she would lay off, I think shes so pretty.


----------



## monablu

I hope her bag is big enough for a sandwich - she looks like she could use one or 4. I really think the whole anorexia look is just horrible.


----------



## Roomyisbest

Love the shoes and bag, but the shoes do look like they hurt.


----------



## jag

Minnie said:
			
		

> Those sandals are jimmy choo but soo uncomfortable, i tried them in the store and couldnt walk two steps in them.
> 
> The bag might be a dolce.



Figures!  I tried a pair of Choos' silver thongs- and they were horrible! Look great- but kill!


----------



## drtng

I love her style. But she just looks too skinny.


----------



## LVmom

I think she is gorgeous and the epitome of chic.


----------



## Muse

You have to pay to have a man like David ladies, don't yall know...that man is a bonafide HOE! That's why she looks sooooo parched in the face, as quiet as kept she's going through it with him.He's already cheated with the nanny, come on I know yall don't think she was the first?


----------



## H_addict

I think I am the ONLY person in the world who thinks he didn't stray!:weird:


----------



## Minnie

jag said:
			
		

> Figures!  I tried a pair of Choos' silver thongs- and they were horrible! Look great- but kill!



I love Jimmy choos but i tried those in particular on and they hurt. But choos are usually amazing.


----------



## silkyte

those shoes can kill!!!


----------



## rubygirl

Love those shoes and the bag


----------



## rochasgirl

It's either dolce&gabbana or versace. Love her style.


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I've always loved her style from the day she married to David


----------



## diva lee

I think V. Beckham is an absolute syle icon!  She always looks so pulled together.  I wish my style was on point like hers!  I think it all works very well on her (who knows if I could pull that off)...


----------



## Ozzysmom

She's gross but I love her Hermes collection.


----------



## diva lee

*JJ* said:
			
		

> to tell you the truth i'd be way to exhausted to dress up everywhere i go, especially when going to the beach.
> how can she not be sick of it?


 

My thoughts exactly.  I'm glad that I'm not famous and that I don't have the pressure to impress all the time.  It's enough to drive you crazy.  She usually looks very fashionable and this time is no exception.  It just looks a bit overdone for the occasion.


----------



## fendigal

I won't even say what I think of that outfit, but it's not good!


----------



## sadaf

I hear ya. Posh and Becks drive me crazy.  First it's the Chanel Ski Bunny outfit. Not to mention she was kicking back a couple glasses of wine before she hit the slopes. Then I see her in a tank top on a ski mountain while everyone else is  in jackets.  Now she appears in this fug outfit.  If they want to be seen, why at the beach and why in this ugly getup?  Becks looks like he is wearing Jams from the 80's. Fugly!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

I think its a Dolce & Gabbana bag, just from the big D ring on the front, my mum has a larger bag with the large D ring on the front and alot of their bags do carry it now, so my guess is Dolce yep


----------



## MissV

i personally dont like her.. Idont like the way she looks...i dont think shes pretty at ALL..she always has this stuck up "aura" about her....I like the way she dresses....but she just think shes too great.....


----------



## Moyadelahoya

She looks aged cause she's had three kids a cheating husband, hasn't eaten since her wedding and a spray tan to try and cover it all up.
I generally like her style, although I think she looks good no matter, like Charlise, just because they look good to begin with.
I have no idea on the purse but I have seen some Versace that look similar the thumbnails are pretty distorted.
As for hubby straying..................uh ya. 
He has women throwing themselves at him, he lives with a cadaver, and he's MALE!!! 
cheers
moi


----------



## BagLovingMom

Muse said:
			
		

> You have to pay to have a man like David ladies, don't yall know...that man is a bonafide HOE! That's why she looks sooooo parched in the face, as quiet as kept she's going through it with him.He's already cheated with the nanny, come on I know yall don't think she was the first?


Man oh man I didn't know Becks was a HO wow! I learn so much on PF


----------



## bagnshoofetish

in the picture on the left, her feet look like my dads.  he's 75.


----------



## sadaf

i think the bag is chanel.  she is a chanel addict!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

*JJ* said:
			
		

> to tell you the truth i'd be way to exhausted to dress up everywhere i go, especially when going to the beach.
> how can she not be sick of it?


Can you imagine what the press would say about her if she didn't??:sad2: 
When you live in a  fishbowl like she does, you play the game the best you can and make the best of it. Everybody she's trusted has sold her out to some publication or another and even her hubby, whom she seems to really adore, has given her a tad of grief. She's tried to do a few career changes since the spice girls and fashion seems to be one area she has a sense of, hence the name "Posh" I guess. (Remember the little black dress, or the little black dress or the little black dress question?) He chased her, remember? I kinda feel sorry for her, but I think she's done a great job to keep on trying to reinvent herself. I guess I'm kind of there myself, so it strikes a chord for me. My career phased out in favour of hubby's, so I shop! :shame: But I don't have her expense account!!! 
I'm not sure I'd wear that to a public beach myself, but by garsh, if I had the figure, I'd wear it somewhere!


----------



## Baggaholic

Gosh, she's blinding me with her fuglyness!! Why are all the ugly people famous?? 

Love the clothing, and the bag. 

But can someone please tell that woman to have some corn surgery, her foot is gross!!!!


----------



## Kellybag

She always goes in style.


----------



## fr2nc1z

I love her bags


----------



## PurseSlave

She's gonna have a funny tanline if she stays at the beach all day!


----------



## LVmom

I give her a lot of credit-she knows she will be stalked by the press so she puts on a great show.


----------



## ggk84

They look too camera-ready!


----------



## likeafeather77

I love her outfit and the bag!!!!!!


----------



## jc2239

her van cleef ring is stunning......if only i had a spare $23,000 lying around.......well i probably wouldn't blow it on a butterfly ring but still


----------



## Lanbanan

i love her shoes!


----------



## Coldplaylover

I thought Mariah was the queen of the butterfly ring!!


----------



## jc2239

they have the same one


----------



## miks

i love her bag!


----------



## abandonedimages

OMG I love this picture -






Shes so pretty/cute! How high would you say those heels are?


----------



## janice

OMG! she is sooooo hot. those heels have to be at least 4' or more the bottom of the shoe is the Louboutin style (red) she is fierce the hair is major gorgeous... she is so freggin Rockstar!!!! I lub her style.


----------



## purselova34

janice said:
			
		

> OMG! she is sooooo hot. those heels have to be at least 4' or more the bottom of the shoe is the Louboutin style (red) she is fierce the hair is major gorgeous... she is so freggin Rockstar!!!! I lub her style.


 
I so agree. I'm ing this look and thos shoes!!! Fab!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I love Victoria. She always looks fab. Miss Brit Brit should take a lesson from Victoria on how to dress when out in public.


----------



## ggk84

I LOVE this look! She is always so gorgeous!


----------



## jasanna143

If you have millions of $ in the bank, of course you're gonna look drop dead gorgeous.  That's what $ buys (just like the other poster said, unless your Britney).

But I have to admit I do love her outfit and hair in these pics!


----------



## FullyLoaded

janice said:
			
		

> OMG! she is sooooo hot. those heels have to be at least 4' or more the bottom of the shoe is the Louboutin style (red) she is fierce the hair is major gorgeous... she is so freggin Rockstar!!!! I lub her style.



totally agree. I wish she was in America more.


----------



## mischa

i'm not usually a fan of her style, but that outfit is really cool!
love the belt, the BAG, and the shoes....well, love it all!


----------



## mewlicious

Love her shoes, and her outfit looks great on her!


----------



## H_addict

*I always take my Phantom when I go shopping, don't you?!* 
*But seriously, she is SO FABULOUS!!! I LOVE IT!!!*








*And here is a better pic of the ring and her Kelly*.


----------



## mewlicious

hahahaa LV_addict, you really do change my mind about VB. TDF ring, hubs, car, bags, outfit... it's hard not to like her, even if she doesn't read.


----------



## shu

What was her maiden name? It was always either Posh Spice or VB to me..


----------



## H_addict

^^^Adams.


----------



## Dani

I don't get the fascination with her. She looks ridiculous.

I liked her when I was about 12, and wanted to be posh spice.


----------



## texaschic231

is it me or does it look like her shoes are a tad too big for her in the first pic??


----------



## *jennifer*

her outfit looks really amazing here. 
i love the louboutin heels on her and then how her belt accents her figure. not to mention the bag!!!


----------



## 4evereternity

texaschic231 said:
			
		

> is it me or does it look like her shoes are a tad too big for her in the first pic??


 
I'm wondering the same thing.  I thought they were way to big on her.  I was having the same problem with my steve madden pumps.  My heel keeps sliding out.  I know for sure that my shoe isn't as big as hers.  I like her with short hair and long.  She dresses weird at times but she actually looks classy in these pics.


----------



## ilovelouisvuitton

I love her styles the most compare to other celebrities outhere


----------



## bagsane

I was feeling it until I saw the Stripper Manicure. Soooo recherche (she said drily).

However, Posh always entertains. I love those photos of her at Elton John's wedding reception, where she sweeps in and poses? It's like, "Bow, peasants! Bow before me!" *snicker*


----------



## abandonedimages

What shades are these shes wearing?


----------



## Danica

bagsane said:
			
		

> I was feeling it until I saw the Stripper Manicure. Soooo recherche (she said drily).
> 
> However, Posh always entertains. I love those photos of her at Elton John's wedding reception, where she sweeps in and poses? It's like, "Bow, peasants! Bow before me!" *snicker*



haha yes, it does leave a little to be desired.


----------



## LucreziaCA

bagsane said:
			
		

> I was feeling it until I saw the Stripper Manicure. Soooo recherche (she said drily).
> 
> However, Posh always entertains. I love those photos of her at Elton John's wedding reception, where she sweeps in and poses? It's like, "Bow, peasants! Bow before me!" *snicker*



Her stripper manicures are insane. I've seen pics of her wearing $50K of designer stuff, with a yellowed, grown out french mani. Eeeeeeew. I feel like she tries too hard.


----------



## H_addict

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> What shades are these shes wearing?


Roberto Cavalli


----------



## Megs

Wow... love the bag love the ring love the car love the outfit love her husband!!!


----------



## ggk84

I agree with Megs! )


----------



## bagsnbags

Love the outfit, the ring....she has great stylish.


----------



## edsbgrl

She is super stylish.  I love the fact that she's not afraid to take fashion risks.  I've seen her "miss" but not too often.   her style!


----------



## fr2nc1z

she looks so classic, love her


----------



## Everevereve

I lover her hair and outfit and bag and car, she always look amazingly good. But she does try very hard like everything has to be perfect or something.


----------



## guccigoo

mewlicious said:
			
		

> Love her shoes, and her outfit looks great on her!




she is gorgeous......I just love her.....


----------



## H_addict

Everevereve said:
			
		

> I lover her hair and outfit and bag and car, she always look amazingly good. *But she does try very hard like everything has to be perfect or something*.


I think if she didn't the media would rip her to shreds! If they criticise her now, imagine what they would say if she left the house looking like an average Joe?! I don't think she can win one way or the other. I really feel for her. I think most people just don't want to give her a chance.:sad2:


----------



## John 5

Lanbanan said:
			
		

> i love her shoes!


 
That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I think if she didn't the media would rip her to shreds! If they criticise her now, imagine what they would say if she left the house looking like an average Joe?! I don't think she can win one way or the other. I really feel for her. I think most people just don't want to give her a chance.:sad2:


 
I totally agree. I think she's done an awesome job and she _does_ have to try harder than most.  Didn't I read somewhere that only the Royal family was photographed more than the Beckhams in the UK? Fair amount of attention, I couldn't do it! I mean look at how hard they tracked Kate Moss until they caught her screwing up? They sniff a story and they are like dogs on a scent.

And that's exactly what they are looking for, not something average, but catching you doing a photo/story-worthy screw-up. Those shots are worth millions, the rest are bread and butter tabloid stories.

The paps are just awful! The new England coach to replace Sven resigned after only a couple of hours because of the instant media attention. 

You go, Vic!


----------



## missbradshaw

Those Louboutins are stunning....


----------



## Everevereve

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I think if she didn't the media would rip her to shreds! If they criticise her now, imagine what they would say if she left the house looking like an average Joe?! I don't think she can win one way or the other. I really feel for her. I think most people just don't want to give her a chance.:sad2:


That's kinda sad...:wondering


----------



## H_addict

*Click on image to get HQ version.*


----------



## chloe-babe

still not too sure about Posh's giraffe inspired Cavalli dress! but he looks very hot


----------



## H_addict

*Click on the pic to get HQ version.* 



 

 

 



*I*  *HER!!!*


----------



## slowlyfading

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> still not too sure about Posh's giraffe inspired Cavalli dress! but he looks very hot



hehe ditto!!


----------



## ally24k

victoria can wear a burlap sack and still look fabulous.


----------



## bagsnbags

Hot...!!


----------



## ally24k

gosh i love the whole ensemble!


----------



## slowlyfading

she looks nice


----------



## Roo

She actually _EATS?   _


----------



## print*model

She looks cute!  Love the sunglasses and the bag!


----------



## Danica

Hot as usual.


----------



## Danica

Looks good to me.


----------



## iliabags

how does she still look that good after a party?  My lip gloss is uaually long gone and my hair never looks good after a few hours!  

Ahhh!  She looks awesome!  And so does hubby!


----------



## iliabags

I think she is stunning always.  But that second photo.  I think she did a little TOO Much tanning there.  Might just be me but she is turning orange in the second photo!


----------



## Kellybag

Turning orange...you are too funny.

I wish she would do something different with her hair.

Love the bag.


----------



## Kellybag

Hubby is looking good...getting older looking, but looking good.


----------



## S'Mom

I told my DH the other day that I'd throw him over for David Beckham in a hot second....sorry, DH love ya but....

That man is just too pretty (sigh).


----------



## Perja

I don't usually like her dress sense but right here, she looks pretty gorgeous. Has anyone noticed she looks healthier (for someone so thin) recently?


----------



## abandonedimages

Agreed, hot as usual.

Her tan does seem to be getting a little on the orange side though, but I really like her hair right now. I'm so used to seeing pictures of her with short hair and her long hair is gorgeous. I miss my long hair


----------



## Sunshine

she looks great..I love her hair as well, she does look hungry...I hope she ate.


----------



## kssthis

May 20, 2006 - David and Victoria Beckham attend a party thrown by Sean "Diddy" Combs at Cipriani Restaurant in London, England.


----------



## H_addict

^^^ I posted more of the party in this thread :
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/d-and-v-beckham-leaving-p-diddys-party-19716.html


----------



## kssthis

oops....ush: 

I posted the above pics just for you


----------



## H_addict

You are so sweet for doing this!!! I LOVE to look at them from EVERY ANGLE!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I was hoping she was going out for a bucket of KFC


----------



## Cristina

Roo said:
			
		

> She actually _EATS?  _


 
 

She does look way too thin, she needs a sandwich... or ten   But her clothes and bags are always great


----------



## sweetkandypie

i think her hair is getting pretty dead from all that highlighting

also shes SO ORANGE.

but otherwise, shes usually pretty


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Cristina said:
			
		

> She does look way too thin, she needs a sandwich... or ten  But her clothes and bags are always great


 
I love her sense of style, but her thin-ness actually scares me. I find it a little disturbing. I'm glad you and Roo said that, because for a while, I was thinking that I was only one that thinks she's WAY too thin.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> I told my DH the other day that I'd throw him over for David Beckham in a hot second....sorry, DH love ya but....
> 
> That man is just too pretty (sigh).


 
I would say that too, but I'm not sure my DH knows who David Beckham is. I agree... he's one good looking man.


----------



## likeafeather77

Looking Good...


----------



## Love Them All

They look so hot!


----------



## Love Them All

Victoria needs to stop tanning for awhile.  But she still looks super HOT!


----------



## Marly

David is goooooooooooood looooooooook'in!!!!!!!!!!!  
I love his suit-did you check out his ring?
Oh, Victoria is hot too. How does she stay that color? Is it spray tan?
Really, I'd like to know for myself....


----------



## Marly

I love these Beckham pictures.. keep them coming! I'd love to see her smile once in awhile though.


----------



## MZVTEC

shes been rockin' that hairstyle way too long, im sick of seeing her hair like that...


----------



## mischa

kssthis said:
			
		

> May 20, 2006 - David and Victoria Beckham attend a party thrown by Sean "Diddy" Combs at Cipriani Restaurant in London, England.


 

love this cavally outfit...
he's soooooooo hot....:devil:


----------



## LucreziaCA

I think those extensions are just too much. 
Every celebrity has them...boooooooring. 
David is scrumptious, I could just eat him up with a spoon.


----------



## Roo

He's aging much better than she is.


----------



## shoes319

I think I've read somewhere that she has an awkward smile....she has amazing bags though!!


----------



## twiggers

gosh she just looks sooooo thin....especially in the first set of pics...her face looks so thin! BUT she is gorgeous and dresses phenomenally! I'll take just one of her closets!


----------



## Lanbanan

looks like she is dressed for madrid weather and not the uk weather!


----------



## Lanbanan

he is very hot in that pic.


----------



## trixX

David has aged so badly (imo)


----------



## rubygirl

He looks hot in that suit.  It fits him so well.  Don't know about that dress on V tho.


----------



## abandonedimages

Darn that David Beckham, he is one snazzy dresser!! Not sure about that dress, but Victorias *hot* legs make up for that!! So jealous.

I love how theyre always touching in some way, so sweet :]


----------



## Iluvbags

trixX said:
			
		

> David has aged so badly (imo)


 
No way.   

He is one of the most good looking men I've ever set my eyes on  
Yum Yum


----------



## Coach

I love the whole outfit


----------



## Jadore

she is so gorgous! she was always my favorite spice girl!


----------



## foxmonkey

BalenciagaLove said:
			
		

> I love her sense of style, but her thin-ness actually scares me. I find it a little disturbing. I'm glad you and Roo said that, because for a while, I was thinking that I was only one that thinks she's WAY too thin.


Nope, you're not the only one.  I also think she's way too tan.


----------



## H_addict

Jadore said:
			
		

> she is so gorgous! *she was always my favorite spice girl*!


MINE TOO!!!


----------



## acegirl

I think she has great style.  I'm probably the only one here but I liked her better in the old days when her hair was shorter.  She looked healthier & seemed to smile alot more.  Plus her haircut was edgy.  Maybe I'm just partial because I have short hair..


----------



## bagsnbags

Fabs like usual, love the outfit..
Thanks LV_addict, you always come out with great pics !


----------



## H_addict

You are VERY WELCOME!!! I am only happy to share!!!


----------



## bagsnbags

acegirl said:
			
		

> I think she has great style. I'm probably the only one here but I liked her better in the old days when her hair was shorter. She looked healthier & seemed to smile alot more. Plus her haircut was edgy. Maybe I'm just partial because I have short hair..


 

she looks so much healthier in those pics. That short hair make her so chic.


----------



## H_addict

Here are some of my faves from the past:


----------



## guccigoo

looks like ET to me....


----------



## pursemama

Roo said:
			
		

> She actually _EATS?  _


 
You're soo mean ....man, she must look like alittle boy with boobs, naked! ush:...sorry I was thinking out loud?!  I love her though!....go posh!


----------



## love,bags

Why doesn't she smile anymore? Is there something wrong with her smile? Seriously. She always looks so serious and mean. Sorry, I'm just not a big VB fan. She tries too hard and it's so painfully obvious.

Not so evident in these pictures, but in most she keeps her mouth partly open, as if to show a tooth or two (without smiling). What is up with that? Has her face been so tightened that she can't close her mouth all the time?

I like her old pictures better. I still have no idea what David Beckham sees in her!

Hope I don't come off sounding too mean. I just can't understand why she's so beloved!

She does wear nice clothes and carry cute handbags!


----------



## fendifemale

She looks a hot mess. Those implants look grotesque on her now. Like Whitney Houston. Forget what she's wearing- her weave needs retouching and I hope she was going to an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## puddinhd58

She never smiles....she always has that look that she is sucking her checks in...except she isn't.. 

It looks to me that if she loses one more pound, her head is going to fall right off her body...  

She does have amazing style but she seems so plastic and sad to me....:cry:


----------



## ariana

My gosh, that pic with her carrying the white handbag... she looks like she's dying! Her face is so thin you can see a huge dent in her cheeks  She looked better in those Spice Girls days...

Woman, grab a burger please!


----------



## yumchocolate

she looks great in those jeans, but she's TOO DARK!


----------



## KristyDarling

I guess you either love her or you hate her....I fall into the latter category. (not "hate" exactly, but you know what I mean!) I can't stand how gloomy and haughty she always looks, her skin is *orange* for pete's sakes, and she is so plastic-looking that I keep waiting for something to pop and fall off! Her looks aren't even very special...if you go to any town you'll see at least a handful of girls who are way prettier than she is. There's something off about the lower half of her face, especially her nose.  And the obvious critique -- her scarily bony body. Nothing sexy or feminine about it AT ALL.

I guess I just don't understand all the fascination with her. (well, aside from the fabulous clothes and handbags)


----------



## Marly

Oh dear. The grayish outfit above. Her implants aren't flattering. I think she has a cut figure though.


----------



## fendifemale

Marly said:
			
		

> Oh dear. The grayish outfit above. Her implants aren't flattering. I think she has a cut figure though.


What figure? Those days are gone. I agree w/the Spice Girl comment. She was my fave one. Oh Vickie!:cry:


----------



## Roo

I've posted it before, but she looks so SAD to me.  You can see it in the eyes.  I wonder if the pressure of her public life is just too much.  I mean, the poor woman can't just walk outside with a greasy ponytail and sweatpants if she feels like it.  The pressure must be overwhelming at times.


----------



## vuittonGirl

yep, she's always hot


----------



## kathyrose

Gorgeous!


----------



## H_addict

*I will try and find some HQs, but here are some tagged ones for now.*


----------



## Eucci985

I can't decide if I really love or hate that shade of lavender...
She's still fabulous either way!


----------



## BTBF

Ugly bag and shoes. She looks like an grumpy old woman(first pic). She needs to at least gain 5lbs.


----------



## Bag Fetish

You alway post the best pic's of Victoria B





			
				LV_addict said:
			
		

> *I will try and find some HQs, but here are some tagged ones for now.*


----------



## jag

I love your posts LV Addict! And all these pics of VB just rock!


----------



## Roomyisbest

What bag is that?


----------



## H_addict

Roomyisbest said:
			
		

> What bag is that?


I think it's GUCCI.


----------



## welovelouie

is she jay-walking? lol


----------



## Danica

yeah those shoes are really ugly for her feet.


----------



## Marly

Shouldn't choose a bag that is almost as big as you are....:shame:


----------



## Becca4277

She needs to get out of the tanning bad; her skin is going to look awful in about 15 years.


----------



## edsbgrl

The bag is not my fave but she looks great as usual


----------



## Roo

That bag is ghastly.  Also she needs to lighten up on the self tanner


----------



## Coldplaylover

The bag weighs more than she does!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

I have to say that I'm not a big fan of the first couple pics. That bag is way too big, and the way she's standing (granted the paparazzi are on her 24/7) makes her look like she really really needs to use the bathroom!

I do think that she's rocking it out in those jeans though!


----------



## fayden

hahaah she looks like she's a robot.


----------



## bagsnbags

She's always fab, I am not fan of Gucci horsebit . I think too gigantic..


----------



## coachwife6

Now, those are some heels. Yikes. She should get a medal for walking in them and not twisting her ankle.


----------



## texaschic231

that's a GUCCI bag??!?!?!


----------



## MissV

She looks like the 3rd missing olsen twins in picture 6


----------



## stefyp

texaschic231 said:
			
		

> that's a GUCCI bag??!?!?!


 
  Yes it is Gucci... she is way too skinny...it looks like she has an enormous,disproportionate head!!!ush:  I liked the way she looked when she was a Spice Girl...she was thin but not this way..


----------



## mischa

that horsebit looks huge on her....she looks gorgeous anyway


----------



## KK

Roo said:
			
		

> That bag is ghastly.  Also she needs to lighten up on the self tanner



I agree! I bet she can also fit into the bag.


----------



## print*model

Gotta go against the grain here ladies!  LOVE the bag and the shoes.  The just don't look right on her, that's all.  She's overwhelmed by them both.


----------



## pursemama

I've always wondered, can she or is she really comfortable in those shoes to go shopping....geezzuss!  I'm in pain just looking at the pics of her in those 4 inch heels!...I wouldn't last more than 30 mins.


----------



## lDeelDee

Marly said:
			
		

> Shouldn't choose a bag that is almost as big as you are....:shame:


 
Good idea


----------



## dawny_r

She needs to gain some weight, and wear slighlty smaller sunglasses. She looks very 'bug-eyed' to me in the photos.


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

Dont like those pics at all, but then I am not a Victoria fan anyway.


----------



## manolo maven

I loveee her, she is my style icon, but she looks way too skinny holding that bag. Makes her look even more emaciated.


----------



## H_addict

*What a GORGEOUS couple!!! *





*And how cute are the kids?!*



 

 





 

 



*I LOVE that Victoria's mom is wearing R&Rs!!!*


----------



## pgurl

does she have implants?


----------



## marspalm

^^ it looks like it 

They are so cute together, very barbie and ken. and the kids are adorable but how could they not be with becks genetics??


----------



## Love Them All

They look so adorable! I love Victorias outfit, and David is just so HOT!


----------



## print*model

Cute white dress!  Wonder how she gets that to stay up?  I'd be tugging at that thing like a mad woman!


----------



## pursegalor

She is pretty good looking.


----------



## Bag Fetish

that would be yep she does.




			
				pgurl said:
			
		

> does she have implants?


----------



## chicky

pgurl said:
			
		

> does she have implants?


 
Looks like it to me too, i recently read an article comparing her 'before and after' shots, the difference is very noticeable - she categorically denies it though! 
Even so, she _always_ looks very stylish


----------



## dawny_r

They are the unofficial royal family of England I think.


----------



## naturale

So adorable.


----------



## Minnie

She is always soo composed and the hair is always just right and the clothes! I love her style.


----------



## sweetkandypie

she looks good. but doesnt she look a bit plastic? and i hate her natural facial expression


----------



## Marly

She has legs! And as I said before, he's beautiful!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

wow, he's so hot! kids are adorable too and she always looks great


----------



## Luccibag

Great style and always looks so put together! (pic number 3 shows some wicked bunyons though)


----------



## fayden

her boobs are way fake.  it almost hurts to look at those.  but otherwise i still like her style!


----------



## kahluamilk

luv her style.. and her outfit for the football game.. so simple so chic!


----------



## MissV

> Great style and always looks so put together! (pic number 3 shows some wicked bunyons though)


 


ewww hadnt noticed it till you said so...ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mewlicious

Seriously great clutches and her kids are dah-ling!


----------



## orihime

Luccibag said:
			
		

> Great style and always looks so put together! (pic number 3 shows some wicked bunyons though)



lol


----------



## luckycharm06

I think I would trade my life for hers...

Hmmm....hmmm....

Yeah, I'd do it!


----------



## Nefredity

Seems like Victoria puts some weight?!!!??!! She's not mighty thin anymore....


----------



## FullyLoaded

sweetkandypie said:
			
		

> she looks good. but doesnt she look a bit plastic? and i hate her natural facial expression



I don't think she has a choice but to be very 'put together'. I can only imagine how the tabloids would rip her to shreds if she went out looking just casual.


----------



## RoseMary

the kids are adorable. she looks always great and classic.


----------



## Roomyisbest

Can anyone identify the sunnies she has on in the second set of pics with her and the kiddies?


----------



## H_addict

Roomyisbest said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify the sunnies she has on in the second set of pics with her and the kiddies?


They are GUCCIs 
http://www.sunglassesitaly.com/Productsview.asp?key=702


----------



## Roomyisbest

LV addict your the best, thanks.. I will place my order today!


----------



## texaschic231

I agree that she definitely looks soo classic and classy..


----------



## kimmy

Are those all 3 her kids is that Cruz I see , or is that not their child


----------



## H_addict

kimmy said:
			
		

> Are those all 3 her kids is that Cruz I see , or is that not their child


Yes, it's Cruz! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## jillybean307

Their kids are so darn cute.

She admitted her boobs are fake either early this year or last year.


----------



## diva lee

Her hubby is a total hottie!  I cant believe how hot he looks at all times.  It must take a team of people to keep them looking good.


----------



## Irissy

Hot hot couple!!


----------



## trixX

I  Victoria! Go England!


----------



## chag

MissV said:
			
		

> ewww hadnt noticed it till you said so...ewwwwwwwwwww


I saw that!! Ewww! And why does she not ever smile?? I didn't think I would ever see her look up


----------



## chag

Roomyisbest said:
			
		

> LV addict your the best, thanks.. I will place my order today!


Try them on first!! Those buckle sunglasses are way heavy!


----------



## darelgirl

they look great together and the kids are adorable!


----------



## mischa

they're definitely a sweet couple....
but i cannot stop staring at David....he's soooooooo hot


----------



## rebecca15

does victoria EVER smile?!?


----------



## likeafeather77

Love the white dress!!!!!! They look so nice together!


----------



## pursemama

I dunno, call me old fashioned....that tank top/outfit is just too inappropriate/sexy to wear to a soccer game with kids?!  I mean...she doesn't have to wear a sweatshirt but, come on now!...maybe I should NOT be thinking of her, like she's a REGULAR mom?  Imagine wearing that outfit to a soccer game?...you'd get crucified by all the other moms/women!


----------



## aarti

eh who cares if the other moms whisper about the one woman who dresses like it. im always in sweats, and then in the summer time everyones like wow i forgot how tiny you are. but though i dont wear revealing clothes i say if you got it, then go ahead and flaunt it- but tastefully. i dont think her outfit is at all trashy, especially since she is the trophy wife of all the trophy wifes there so to speak because of beckham, with all these image things attacking her i dont blame her for being self concious, always needing to look good. personally though i think she would look great in a jersey and jeans.


----------



## pursemember

aarti said:
			
		

> she is the trophy wife of all the trophy wifes there so to speak because of beckham,


ahem why is victoria a trophy wife. please be so kind to explain


----------



## Selena

pgurl said:
			
		

> does she have implants?


 
Natural Breasts do not defy gravity, natural breasts do not have ridges like that....think they might be fake! 

He looks so freakin hot in that top picture.

Selena


----------



## Kellybag

I think at times you need to cover your breasts a bit.  They just seem to be coming out of that white dress.  

She may look decent with her kids, but I do think she should have a bra on.  It is all hanging out for everyone to see.  Even if you are not looking to see it...it says BAM in your face.  That is just not right.  (if she has a bra on...she needs to find a better one)


----------



## pursemember

i bet those nipples can cut glass or maybe come handy after the shower when  david doesn´t know where to put the towel


----------



## orihime

lilach said:
			
		

> i bet those nipples can cut glass or maybe come handy after the shower when  david doesn´t know where to put the towel



lol


----------



## aarti

lilach said:
			
		

> ahem why is victoria a trophy wife. please be so kind to explain


trophy wife meaning she is in her husbands eyes the pinacle of beauty. and beckham is one of the main focus' of the team, and for right reason, so that gives her the one up over the other ladies. she sits there looking pretty and obviously is damn good at doing that owing to all the pictures and all.

i didnt mean trophy wife in a good light so to speak, so that is my explanation lilach.


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

I LOVE Mrs. Beckhams style, love it.  But...she always looks so miserable in the pictures taken of her.  I guess it's because she's being bombarded by photographers, but still, not even a little smile.  :-\


----------



## RoseMary

love her bag


----------



## 4evereternity

wow the shorts are a lil short but hey this is VB we are talking about here.  I think she looks good.


----------



## acegirl

I swear, can't the woman leave the house without her ass cheeks hanging out?  

Love the bag though


----------



## MissV

she looks hot but her feet and toes look like they are shriveling up......


----------



## shu

Her boobs scare me. And so does her hair.


----------



## Greentea

Well.....the bag is nice!!


----------



## manolo maven

OMG, she is nuts, but it works for her. Her legs are 100% perfection.

She has some really long toenails, though! That's kinda gross...


----------



## maxter

Manolo Maven, I was thinking the exact same thing!  You'd think she'd be on a regular pedicure schedule!!


----------



## Kellybag

Put some clothes on!


----------



## rubygirl

Is she sharing clothes with her children?  Are times that tough for her? 

 the bag!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

RoseMary said:
			
		

> love her bag


 

Great pics!  That blue jean birkin is HOT.  rosemary, you should post these in the Hermes forum if you haven't done so already.  We have a thread in there devoted just to Victoria and all of her wonderful Hermes bags.


----------



## sweetkandypie

ass hanging out much?? and her unnatural implants continue to bother me


----------



## chag

manolo maven said:
			
		

> OMG, she is nuts, but it works for her. Her legs are 100% perfection.
> 
> She has some really long toenails, though! That's kinda gross...


Thinking the same thing! I'm sure it is to hold onto her shoes though. Those looks like they may be a little slippery


----------



## LondonBrat

I have t be honest. Just 2 years ago she was elegant. I think shes lost touch with reality and forgotten what natural is. The nails, the over skinny legs, the comedy boobs, the weird over styled hair. Shes going to grow old to look ike Ivana *****.

Why cant she chill out, relax a little? Shes naturally gorgeous!


ps.hot shoes and bag.


----------



## shu

I think maybe she's going through an age crisis or something wherein she doesn't want to admit that she's growing older. I do agree with LondonBrat that some time ago, she dressed very chic and elegant. However, in more recent pics, it seems as though she's becoming like Pam Anderson.


----------



## bagsnbags

Nice legs..love that birkin


----------



## manolo maven

I agree about her fall from chicness.  After the last baby, it was like she has something to prove.  Which is ridiculous, she looks fantastic period, not just for the mother of three.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^ Completely agree, now she's becoming a caricature!


----------



## acegirl

I have to comment too, you NEVER see her with her children (except at one of David's games or walking through the airport)  My kids are silimar in age to hers & they are with me 99% percent of the time!


----------



## shopalot

I think that she looks great!
She's got a great pair of legs.


----------



## H_addict

shopalot said:
			
		

> I think that she looks great!
> She's got a great pair of legs.


DITTO!


----------



## mewlicious

I am afraid she could get her gyno exam in those shorts. She does have excellent legs, though!


----------



## dawny_r

Look at the bag.... not her boobs/nipples! LOL


----------



## ilzabet

not crazy about her stripper nipples but otherwise VB is the modern day queen of chic.     LOVE her!!


----------



## kahluamilk

bag is yummy! 

nipples are... um... too obvious to be ignored!


----------



## digby723

didn't know she was a kabala fan...call me crazy but, I    little kids in tims...i think it's adorable!


----------



## chag

Kinda hard not to look at her body when it's pokin ya in da eye LOL! Kid looks just like her


----------



## laloki

Nice bag, stringy legs and her son's shorts.


----------



## sparkles48

I love VB! And the kid is just way too adorable!!


----------



## dior24

I own the same BJ 35 birkin w/gold hardware like her but no way am I going to wear tiny-tweeny shorts like her. Sigh.....

(look at my legs and shake my head)


----------



## laloki

Do you think she has something surgically done to make her nipples stand out like that all the time.......oh yes and the bag (nearly missed it while being poked in the eye) is divine.


----------



## rebecca15

love the bag, but not the rock-hard nipples and her complexion doesn't look so hott either. but i still love her lots!


----------



## dior24

That's an old pic and the son she's holding is Romeo if I'm not wrong. She only owns 2 ostrich, fuschia ostrich birkin & this one. SHe's been wearing lots of Hermes lately. Me too, hahaha!!


----------



## rochasgirl

dior24 said:
			
		

> That's an old pic and the son she's holding is Romeo if I'm not wrong. She only owns 2 ostrich, fuschia ostrich birkin & this one. SHe's been wearing lots of Hermes lately. Me too, hahaha!!


Intelligent girl!!! Yeah......she only owns 2 Hermes ostrich as mentioned by you. I love looking at her son but her nipples, she can do something better. Wear a bra, Vic.


----------



## fayden

wow she's wearing the 180 dollar rock and republic shorts i was staring at on eluxury last nite...


----------



## rochasgirl

dior24 said:
			
		

> I own the same BJ 35 birkin w/gold hardware like her but no way am I going to wear tiny-tweeny shorts like her. Sigh.....
> 
> (look at my legs and shake my head)


lol...... You're so funny, dior24. I love BJ birkin and you're so lucky to own one.


----------



## RoseMary

nathansgirl1908 said:
			
		

> Great pics! That blue jean birkin is HOT. rosemary, you should post these in the Hermes forum if you haven't done so already. We have a thread in there devoted just to Victoria and all of her wonderful Hermes bags.


 
okay, i didn't know that - will do! 

EDIT: someone else just posted these, too.


----------



## mischa

LondonBrat said:
			
		

> I have t be honest. Just 2 years ago she was elegant. I think shes lost touch with reality and forgotten what natural is. The nails, the over skinny legs, the comedy boobs, the weird over styled hair. Shes going to grow old to look ike Ivana *****.
> 
> Why cant she chill out, relax a little? Shes naturally gorgeous!
> 
> 
> ps.hot shoes and bag.


 
totally agree!!!


----------



## mischa

i ask myself what's wrong with wearing a bra?!?!
the bag is gorgeous
and her son is so sweet


----------



## RoseMary

the bag is TDF but the nipple thing is just wrong.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

dior24 said:
			
		

> That's an old pic and the son she's holding is Romeo if I'm not wrong. She only owns 2 ostrich, fuschia ostrich birkin & this one. SHe's been wearing lots of Hermes lately. Me too, hahaha!!


 
What Hermes bags do you have dior24?



Victoria's bags are gorgeous.  If any of you want to see more of her with her Hermes bags check out the Hermes forum.  There are even more pics of her, including one with her fuschia birkin.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Here it is.  I found it.  Isn't the bag GORGEOUS?!!!!!


----------



## manolo maven

What nipples? What bag? I can't take my eyes off that RING!! fabulous


----------



## Kellybag

Always great Hermes...always nipples poking out!


----------



## alice

her boobs makes her look trashy which is sad because her trashiness is taking away from the purse


----------



## enjlux

Call me crazy but i think i see a bra strap... Yuck.

Love both the bags!! Romeo is sooo cute!!


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Prada's Meadow

*Very, he really is a handsome boy.  *


----------



## mahbag!

her boys are growing up fast! adorable.


----------



## 4evereternity

he's really cute


----------



## LisaG719

I cant believe that woman has had children with hips as small as hers. She is simply gorgeous.


----------



## janice

cute kid!


----------



## TammyD

He is definitely soooo....cute. I saw a picture of them in today's papers and thought, wow, she's got such a beautiful little boy!


----------



## TammyD

I think her arm accessory (ie. her baby) is what to look at! He's so cute!


----------



## S'Mom

Ohhhhhh what I wouldn't give for that Ostrich Kelly!!!!!!

I agree tho....the boobs gotta go - takes away from that gorgy bag!!!!!!

(I'm not even looking at the kid and the ring!!!)


----------



## Marly

I think her nipples are an accessory.... to match the bumps on her ostrich bag! Her tan matches too- kind of an orangey brown.


----------



## envyme

Wow! I hope I look half as good after popping 3 kids.


----------



## LondonBrat

All three of the kids are sooo good looking. Not suprising withh the parents eh?

BTW thats a good example of toning down Vic. She looks down to earth and normal (maybe minus the ridiculous heels) she has on 24/7


----------



## bagsnbags

so adorable !!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

all her kids are so beautiful


----------



## abandonedimages

Hes such an angel! 3 She looks great in this picture too! Cute armband.


----------



## Bag Fetish

very cute!


----------



## chloe-babe

nice piccie, and the baby does not seem to be photographed too much either.
You sometimes forget they have three boys


----------



## LALALA

such a pretty boy


----------



## Jadore

wow he is beautiful!..he is a lucky boy,he has great genetics!


----------



## print*model

Cute baby!


----------



## christi

Adorable little one, like the name too, unique without being ridiculous, nice


----------



## mischa

he's a sweetie!
i like Vic's armband too!


----------



## dawny_r

So cute! I am loving the Chloe Paddington on her too.


----------



## Love Them All

He's so cute!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

That's a cute looking boy! I know I shouldn't be surprised, but does anyone else think that he's better looking than his parents?


----------



## pursegalsf

He's a handsome little boy. Just like his daddy.


----------



## Kellybag

he is sweet


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Cute!!!! 

 I could have a house full of boys!! 

Just a joke the one I have keeps me running.


----------



## lelgin

He's very cute.

BTW, I so wanted to those sunglasses she is wearing. Unfortunately, they make me look like a really ugly fly.


----------



## darelgirl

She has great legs!!!


----------



## nikki213

She dresses like a more tasteful version of Pam Anderson. She looks bomb!


----------



## print*model

GREAT bag, great legs, great sunnies!  Now, if we could just get her to EAT!  I always love seeing photos of her.


----------



## emoskank

acegirl said:
			
		

> I swear, can't the woman leave the house without her ass cheeks hanging out?
> 
> Love the bag though


 
What ass cheeks? Her legs are sticks.


----------



## TRAVIS2006

shes beautifal.


----------



## emoskank

So adorable!


----------



## Pursegrrl

manolo maven said:
			
		

> I agree about her fall from chicness. After the last baby, it was like she has something to prove. Which is ridiculous, she looks fantastic period, not just for the mother of three.


 
Ditto!  Wow I am salivating over that bag...


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Wow! Look At Her Waist!! Lol!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dawny_r said:
			
		

> So cute! I am loving the Chloe Paddington on her too.


 
Looking great!  Kid AND bag both


----------



## nikki213

OMG! He's so cute I could squeeze him!


----------



## envyon

man with beckham as his father, 
it's a given his child is such a cutie ;D


----------



## chanelissy

ADORABLE!!


----------



## twiggers

I saw a bra strap too....how can those nipples be standing at attention all the time  geez.
I was watching spice world on tv a while back...she looked so great then! I mean she's still gorgeous, but lately.....*sigh*


----------



## MZVTEC

hmm ive changed my opinion about her... there was a documentary on tv about them last night where they invited a camera into their lives for 5 months... and she appeared really sweet and down-to-earth... they seem happy...


----------



## Sadetwl

Ok... after seeing so many pictures of her.... Does she ever freaken smile?  Jesus, she needs some paxil up her ass or something.  Don't get me wrong...she's gorgeous, but she never freaken smiles making her ugly to me.


----------



## S'Mom

Well....I don't know...I was thinking about this the other day and I guess when your every move is captured on camera and wherever you go hoards of people either follow you or wait in expecatation of seeing you, you're probably not too much in the mood for smiling.....

I love seeing pics of VB and her bags and outfits -  especially when she's got her Ostrich Kelly with her (slightly obsessed with that bag....) and it would be nice to see a smile once in a while...but I guess it's really difficult to be so scrutinized all the time.....


----------



## Chaneller

Her rubberball implants look cheap


----------



## Pursegrrl

yeah, that first pic with the THO's...man.  I'm in awe of her style and most importantly her beautiful family!!  Lucky girl.


----------



## MZVTEC

i had a case of the guilts yesterday when i thought about VBs life... this woman has hoards of like 30 photographers following her everyday... just so people like us can oogle at her pics.. and criticize her... 
does anyone else feel bad now ?


----------



## love,bags

MZVTEC said:
			
		

> i had a case of the guilts yesterday when i thought about VBs life... this woman has hoards of like 30 photographers following her everyday... just so people like us can oogle at her pics.. and criticize her...
> does anyone else feel bad now ?


 
Maybe I would feel bad for her if she didn't always act like a whore all the time showing her nipples to the whole world! She doesn't seem like anyone who wants sympathy for "hoards of like 30 photographers following her everyday." Honestly, if she didn't like the attention... why would she be going around bra-less?  

IMO VB is extremely trashy. Who the heck walks around in public like that? Self-esteem issues, have we? SO not a fan! (although I love her ostrich Hermes!  )


----------



## Chaneller

love said:
			
		

> Maybe I would feel bad for her if she didn't always act like a whore all the time showing her nipples to the whole world! She doesn't seem like anyone who wants sympathy for "hoards of like 30 photographers following her everyday." Honestly, if she didn't like the attention... why would she be going around bra-less?
> 
> IMO VB is extremely trashy. Who the heck walks around in public like that? Self-esteem issues, have we? SO not a fan! (although I love her ostrich Hermes!  )


 
Amen to that!  

I used to love most of her clothes and accessories but lately her so-called style has gone from classy to trashy.  
She certainly has had self-esteem issues since she started taking off her clothes and showing off her nipples and her butt to the public after David was caught cheating her with supermodels and personal assistants. Like showing off to the world like 'Yeah I'm so hot too!"  


Here in Europe David is always topping the list of the Most Sexiest Men, year after year, and she's only on the top of the Worst Dressed list or in the bottom 10 for Most Sexiest Women. I bet it's not easy to be married to one of the most wanted men in the world.


----------



## amanda

i like victoria.  nipples and all.  she's seen allll the time with her kids, it honestly seems like she spends a lot of time with them, which is quite respectable in my eyes since a lot of famous moms don't seem to be so generous with their time.  i don't think she actively tries to get her nipples to stick out all the time, i see a bra strap in that pic.  quite honestly, every now and then i'll walk in front of a mirror and notice mine and think 'holy god, who saw me like this???' because it's not like i'd notice unless someone pointed it out.  even then, it's not like there's anything i can do about it except cross my arms.  and i don't even have implants.

so, ya know, it's easy to criticize, but i think she almost always looks beautiful and put-together when she goes out, and that's hard to do, particularly when she's usually toting at least one kid.  how many of us are guilty of wearing dirty sweatpants to the grocery and praying we won't see anyone we know?


----------



## Chaneller

amanda said:
			
		

> i don't think she actively tries to get her nipples to stick out all the time


 
She didn't do it before, I mean at least she used to cover them up somehow.

But hey, maybe she bought herself some new nipples now, or uses the same fake ones Samantha and Miranda had in SATC?


----------



## H_addict

I would rather look at well dressed VB (nipples and all) than trailer trash Britney Spears and her Popozao singing husband. 
GO VB!!!


----------



## Jadore

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I would rather look at well dressed VB (nipples and all) than trailer trash Britney Spears and her Popozao singing husband.
> GO VB!!!




I agree!..she might dress like she is a teen, but she has a killer body so she can pull it off well...you got it flaunt it =D


----------



## nathansgirl1908

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I would rather look at well dressed VB (nipples and all) than trailer trash Britney Spears and her Popozao singing husband.
> GO VB!!!


 
LMAO.  I know that's right.  I feel the same way.   I have always liked Victoria Beckham.  I feel bad for her and I agree with another poster who said its great how she is always seen with her kids.


----------



## eyelove

Awww, he's really cute!  I definitely see a resemblance to his father, especially the eyes!


----------



## S'Mom

Well, I for one LOVE to look at all pics of VB (and of course especially when she's toting her Ostrich Kelly....forget the kids....) nipples, no nipples, smile, no smile, it don't matter to me!  I could care less for Paris or Britney (who needs to grow up...) or Lindsey or any of the other teeny-bopper's with lots of money.  Victoria is simply lovely to look at and she's got the BEST handbags of anyone on earth!  I DO think that girl's gotta eat and I DO wonder....why the implants????


----------



## mello_yello_jen

What a doll!


----------



## bagluv

He Is So Precious....Look @ That Face!!!!!


----------



## Chaneller

They desperately want a girl next...


----------



## chekchek

What a cute little boy!!!

But when I look at that photo, the first thing that's come to my mind is: How can she manage to wear high heels, carries the paddy on one shoulder and holds her son in the other arm without tripping.


----------



## enjlux

sooo cute!! I'm still debating the name though... ow well i guess everything can be differnt when you are a celevrity....


----------



## Ronja

Well, I like the bag... 

Ronja


----------



## LVmom

http://toronto.fashion-monitor.com/news.php/Celebrity_Style/2006070414victoria-beckham

They looked good on her-not sure how they would look on me?


----------



## RoseMary

they are huge, not liking those. i think i'd look 'funny' with them.


----------



## Megs

Unfortunately, I think I'd look funny as anything with those on!!!!


----------



## kezza

I lovelovelove enormous sunglasses, much to the amusement of my friends and loved ones, who make fun of me for it. I'm not generally a big rah-rah girl for VB, but I might try very, very hard to get me hands on some of these pretties. Mmmm . . . giant sunnies.


----------



## H_addict

I think she's got a small face/head becuase every time I see a pair of sunglasses on her, I want to get that pair! But then when I try them at the store they look TINY on me!!!


----------



## Natie

She looks like a Bee with those sunnies  but i like her style! Even if its funny sometimes


----------



## H_addict

I don't think you can get any more POSH than this!!!


----------



## shopalot

VB looks hot as usual.
That Prada bags does look huge now, but it`s a great looking bag!


----------



## rebecca15

god that car is AMAZING! and not to mention a lil expensive...LOL. go vic!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

She looks fantastic, but this raised a question to me: How well do people really walk in shoes that high? I would love to and I can't seem to walk very far in them. Is this normal?


----------



## S'Mom

She looks great but IMO that bag overwhelms her.


----------



## hellosunshine

She's looks great.Her jeans are perfect...i've been looking for ones that are like capri's but at the same time skinny jeans.I saw ones on Lindsay Lohan but when I looked closer at the picture of Lindsay's she had just taken a pair of skinny jean and she got them shorter to make them more like capri's.

her bag is fabulous too! 
thanks for posting once again LV_addict!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Man! How much money do the Beckhams have LOL! I love the bag!!


----------



## Kellybag

Poshtabulous!


----------



## lizarotica

my friend has that car, its beautiful and so sleeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Kimm992

She looks fab there.....great pics!!


----------



## kicks_bbear

She looks unbelievable! Victoria is such an amazing woman! And that outfit is just so fabulous!


----------



## fayden

um in the 3rd pic she reminds me of the terminator.  ok maybe not the actual machine but at least the chick in the movie!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*She looks hot, but the bag looks a little too big*


----------



## sparkles48

VB always looks SO perfect! And I want her prada bag... it's TDF


----------



## aribobarixxx

niiiiice carrr!!   
how doe she always look adorable?!?
argg


----------



## trixX

H-O-T as usual.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

love her!


----------



## Bag Fetish

here are few more for you Irene



 Victoria Beckham out in London with her animal print bra showing


 Victoria Beckham out in London with her animal print bra showing





 Victoria Beckham out in London with her animal print bra showing


 Victoria Beckham out in London with her animal print bra showing


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

She is so HOT!!!  I love her VB RnR jeans...i have the blue one with crystals and they are so comfy.  Gorgeous car.


----------



## Grands Fonds

Don't you just love her?

I could look at pics of her all day, she has some great clothes and accessiories, not least that HUGE diamond ring!!!!!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love love  her Prada bag ... of course VB looks stunning as usual! I would love to see her closet!


----------



## BagShoeLover

I love the bag...


----------



## Pool Aster

...just for RAID her closet ...just 1 time.. :ninja:


----------



## platinum*card

I am going to STALK her closet!


----------



## ANASTACIA BEAVERHAUSEN

She is ALWAYS on point!
I Love her!


----------



## twiggers

I love how the wrist band on her watch matches the bag perfectly...just a little bit of color...love it!

BTW...does she EVER take off those glasses???  lol


----------



## amanda

i love that she actually wears the jeans that she does for RnR - so many celebrities (ahem - jessica simpson) but their name on stuff that they'd never actually consider wearing just to make a quick buck.  she stands behind her stuff, which i think is quite respectible, considering that she wants others to pay good money for it!  plus it looks fab on her.

LOVE the prada bag, btw.


----------



## vuittonGirl

she's hot and her car is hot.  
What is that bag?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Prada


----------



## H_addict

vuittonGirl said:
			
		

> she's hot and her car is hot.
> What is that bag?


 
PRADA


----------



## Coldplaylover

I would love for her to have a baby girl.....can you imagine a mini Posh?


----------



## daffie

She is soo hot! I love her entire outfit + bag! =)


----------



## H_addict

Coldplaylover said:
			
		

> I would love for her to have a baby girl.....can you imagine a mini Posh?


 
I KNOW!!!


----------



## acegirl

vuittonGirl said:
			
		

> she's hot and her car is hot.
> What is that bag?


 
I want the car    Gimme Gimme!


----------



## LouisLady

shes cool. but what if shes a huge mean ***** in reality?


----------



## Marly

Keep those pics coming. It's so fun to see what she's going to pull out of her wardrobe next. I wonder if she has a stylist that dresses her? What do you all think?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Damn...I'm wiping my chin over that Prada!!


----------



## mischa

i really like her new bag


----------



## RoseMary

very nice car!


----------



## senzafine

I love Victoria! Is it insane to say that everytime I see pictures of her I want to go on a shopping spree?


----------



## H_addict

Marly said:
			
		

> Keep those pics coming. It's so fun to see what she's going to pull out of her wardrobe next. *I wonder if she has a stylist that dresses her? What do you all think*?


 
I honestly think she dresses herself! If anything, she knows fashion!!! Even in her documentary, she is @ Dolce & Gabbana and the sales lady says something along the lines "Oh, this just came in and is really hot for this upcoming season." VB replies "I would never wear that!" So I think she's got a pretty good sense of what suits her and what doesn't. GO, VB!!!


----------



## toonie

LV I always look forward to your posts. I love to see what Victoria is up to


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lvaddict you rock. Great photos


----------



## enjlux

Love the pics. Vicky is beautiful and very *posh* as always! Thanks LV_A.


----------



## edsbgrl

NEED. THAT. BAG. RIGHT. AWAY 
Wonder when it comes out in stores or if its on pre-order now?


LV_Addict you always find the best pics of V


----------



## bagsnbags

LV_addict said:
			
		

> I honestly think she dresses herself! If anything, she knows fashion!!! Even in her documentary, she is @ Dolce & Gabbana and the sales lady says something along the lines "Oh, this just came in and is really hot for this upcoming season." VB replies "I would never wear that!" So I think she's got a pretty good sense of what suits her and what doesn't. GO, VB!!!


 
Wow..I like that..."MOST" celebs wear whatever their stylish said in or hot.

She has great sense of style..


----------



## coachwife6

Oh, she is carrying that fab bag again. thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Irishgal

BalenciagaLove said:
			
		

> She looks fantastic, but this raised a question to me: How well do people really walk in shoes that high? I would love to and I can't seem to walk very far in them. Is this normal?


 
I wonder the same thing!!! I always see pics of these celebs shopping or walking around wearing super high heels...I can maybe get from the car to the front door in 4 inchers...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I wonder if she ever gets tired of dripping with fabulousness?


----------



## lv-lover

she looks fab! that car is gorgeous...


----------



## handbag addict

I totally agree. She has her own sense of style and sexiness. But if you can afford almost everything and have also your sense of style you also get trained  through the years to spot the it items. What i want to say is although some may not admit it money can help extremely a person's appearance. For example i did plastic surgery on my thighs, wore extensions bought it-bags ,Louboutin shoos etc. and now i look totally different just because i spent on my outer appearance and wardrobe. Everyone can be fabulous ... well almost anyone. My favorite pic of her though is this one...enjoy (great body )


----------



## *ShoppingPrincess*

I love Victoria Beckham... she has amazing style and clothing... and beautiful car  but do you think she's happy? She is never ever smiling in pictures... she seems alittle miserable.


----------



## fendigal

Wow, I love that bag!!


----------



## flo

*ShoppingPrincess* said:
			
		

> I love Victoria Beckham... she has amazing style and clothing... and beautiful car but do you think she's happy? She is never ever smiling in pictures... she seems alittle miserable.


 
money cannot buy happiness but can make your life easier, IMO


----------



## kathyrose

Huge bag but she carries it well.


----------



## Dazzle

it'S interesting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danica

Does it say something?


----------



## bagsnbags

Danica said:
			
		

> Does it say something?


 
*No foods rule ??*

I am a wuzz I don't think I can have one unless if they put me on something so I won't feel the pain.


----------



## fayden

i wonder what it says.  it's not that painful.  i'm sure cramps are worse.  well i don't know since i don't get cramps but i've got 4 tats and it's not horrible.


----------



## AestHetiC

hmm...i wonder what it says....


----------



## FullyLoaded

I am my beloved, my beloved is mine...however that quote goes- in hebrew.


----------



## kathyrose

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> I am my beloved, my beloved is mine...however that quote goes- in hebrew.


Wow. I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## lv-lover

Ooooh, cool! It looks neat. I wonder if David has a matching one?


----------



## Japster

Anee V' Dodi, V' Dodi Li.   I have it on my ring.


----------



## Irishgal

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> I am my beloved, my beloved is mine...however that quote goes- in hebrew.


 


I think that you knew that is much more cool that the tats themselves


----------



## FullyLoaded

Irishgal said:
			
		

> I think that you knew that is much more cool that the tats themselves


 
Thanks. I remember the quote so well because my husband and I are looking for couple tattoos.:shame:


----------



## Irishgal

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> Thanks. I remember the quote so well because my husband and I are looking for couple tattoos.:shame:


 

Damn, and I just thought you were brilliant!!


----------



## twiggers

Beautiful quote!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Damn, and I just thought you were brilliant!!


 
 

Lv-lover...David does have a matching tattoo on his arm.


----------



## Kellybag

I am not sure I like where that tattoo is, but the message is lovely


----------



## redrose1028

^ Same here- its better then getting the other persons name on them!


----------



## Lanbanan

I agree, the quote is nice, but im not sure of the position of theis tatoo.


----------



## lizarotica

I am just too lazy to copy and paste them all....and nice luggage too !










There are more here.... http://www.justjared.com/gossip/2006/07/david-beckham-at-austria-airport/


----------



## rebecca15

OMG soooo HOTT.....yummy! love the louis luggage too


----------



## Lanbanan

great pics, he looks good.


----------



## ggk84

*faints* The man is HOT!!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

He'll be here in Seattle August 9......can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## Kellybag

Enjoy him!!^^


----------



## poutine

he is so hot, i can't never get enough of seeing his pics.


----------



## Bagasms

His hair and luggage is GORGEOUS!


----------



## abandonedimages

His hair is so cute there! That man is just too gorgeous!


----------



## Dazzle

he is always perfect


----------



## Meandmybags

What a luggage!!! What a man!!! Why god doesn't create more creature like this for other women like us?


----------



## bagsnbags

Sometime I think he's too good to be true to be straight...HOT..HOT...


Thanks for sharing..


----------



## SHOEQUEEN

Shes way under weight, she's about 2 stone under the weight she was when she first married david. He tells her to put on weight she doesn't so he goes and finds other women with curves, like what she had when they first met (then she wonders why he cheats), and she want another baby and she's got thinner after everyone, by this rate she will be disappearing.


----------



## jelykins

classwhore said:
			
		

> Yeah I was gonna say, it looks like she's scrubbing toilets on the side.
> 
> See, now this is Nicole Ritchie's body that everyone is complaining about, just with the hybrid option of the cheap stripper-boob implants.
> 
> How in god's-name did she push 2 kids out without breaking?


 
Don't be silly, she's too posh to push!  She had caesareans.


----------



## toonie

I would love to have a tour of her closet


----------



## spylove22

Does she have 2 kids?


----------



## Megs

^^ 3 kids....


----------



## crowgal

Holy cow....I knew she was an itty bitty skinny thing, but she looks like she's on the brink of death in these pics. 

Damn, does someone need to market a Gucci or Hermes brand cheeseburger  so she can at least eat something??  It is not a matter of genetics at this point.  

The girl is starving herself right in front of our eyes.....


----------



## miss alice

i am going to give victoria a break here because i really think she is just genetically skinny. all the woman in my family (grandma, mother, aunt, and myself) are just skinny, and my mom, after having 2 kids..is still a size 0, and she doesnt work out, no work done..and she doesnt work out!! i truly believe that some pp just have faster metabolisms so im going to cut victoria some slack. 

i AM amazed, however, at the SPEED at which she looses all her baby weight...but thats good, as long as shes healthy and the baby is well too... more power to her!!


----------



## LisaG719

Does anyone have pics of her pregnant?


----------



## batgirl0711

I too want to see pics of her pregnant.  I have seen her with the kids but never pregnant.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

aarti said:
			
		

> see everyone can say what they want about her, but at the end of the day who is she getting in bed with? i rest my case  but dont get me wrong, i havent been her best fan since she took him off the market..oh well, at least theres still petr cech and joe cole



HA HA HA... u're too funny! in my case, at least i still got rio ferdinand in the field


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Someone on the purse forum found some  information that said she is actually suffering from a disorder that is related to the reproductive organs.  I don't think she's just anorexic based on what I read.


----------



## Natie

Here are two pics of VB during her pregnancy - on the first picture u can see her bump clearly, on the second one she covered it with poncho


----------



## LisaG719

^^^thanks for posting those!
How far along is she in those pics?
She looks so small even pregnant - amazing.


----------



## siworae

chemlex said:
			
		

> She looks like a drag queen with a bad boob job.


LOL... that's one way to put it!  I've never found beautiful at all (too "plastic" looking).  The thinner she gets, the worse she looks.


----------



## Natie

on the first pic she is pregnant with her first child


----------



## Sialia

Wow, she looks so gorgeous and healthy and HAPPY in that picture where she's wearing the poncho.


----------



## michie

She looks much better in the pic with the poncho, even if she is pregnant.


----------



## BTBF




----------



## Pippi

miss alice said:
			
		

> i am going to give victoria a break here because i really think she is just genetically skinny. all the woman in my family (grandma, mother, aunt, and myself) are just skinny, and my mom, after having 2 kids..is still a size 0, and she doesnt work out, no work done..and she doesnt work out!! i truly believe that some pp just have faster metabolisms so im going to cut victoria some slack.
> 
> i AM amazed, however, at the SPEED at which she looses all her baby weight...but thats good, as long as shes healthy and the baby is well too... more power to her!!



true!  I have a couple of friends who are like this, too.  And I often forget to eat, especially when I'm busy.  And when my kids were little, it was even worse!  It would suck to have the media, etc scrutinizing every move you make and how you look all the time.  I don't envy her.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

jelykins said:
			
		

> Don't be silly, she's too posh to push!


 
  
OMG now THAT was funny.

Hey LV addict, you are the first person I have heard say they aren't convinced Beck strayed.  I'm with you on that one.


----------



## chloehandbags

You'd think she was trying to ward David off! He's gone on record as saying that he likes curvier girls!  

Why you'd want to ward him off, I don't know...? Perhaps he's too amorous for her?!!  

But seriously, I suspect it's due to her obsession with fashion, being in the public eye and personal insecurities; like the majority of female celebs.


----------



## chloehandbags

miss alice said:
			
		

> i am going to give victoria a break here because i really think she is just genetically skinny.


 

If she is genetically skinny; why was she a normal weight when she was in the Spice Girls?

Did fame alter her genes?!


----------



## H_addict

nathansgirl1908 said:
			
		

> Hey LV addict, you are the first person I have heard say they aren't convinced Beck strayed. I'm with you on that one.


 
Glad to hear you are not buying into tabloid's BS either!!!


----------



## sweetlove

She looked sooo beautiful and happy in the first pic where she's pregnant with Brooklyn, but in the others she just looks sad - overtanned, bitter and like a fashion victim. She used to be so cute in her spice girls days :/ I have to agree with Tanja earlier in this thread, she is a proof that money can't buy class (yes, I know I'll get *a lot* of people on my back for saying this, but in my eyes, she's just an unoriginal fashion victim).


----------



## H_addict

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree when it comes to VB. I like her but won't get mad at some one who says that they don't. Personally, I can't stand JS but I am aware that a lot of people on here like her. I am not going to get into a fight over it. Everyone has their own opinion (thank God for that!!!) and I respect that!


----------



## crowgal

chloehandbags said:
			
		

> If she is genetically skinny; why was she a normal weight when she was in the Spice Girls?
> 
> Did fame alter her genes?!



I agree...Sadly, she just doesn't look the same.  I still tend to believe she suffers from some type of eating disorder.


----------



## pinkish_love

i wish i look like VB while pregnant!!


----------



## Pippi

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are not buying into tabloid's BS either!!!



Me neither


----------



## jenn4lv

I would like her to gain at least 5 more pounds!!


----------



## Kellybag

Her sister actually looks better


----------



## phooey

english_girl_900 said:
			
		

> Ugghh. I hate this woman, and her single-digit IQ husband, with a passion. Here in the UK these two are shoved down our throats at every turn. I really can't stand them.


 
Ditto.


----------



## poutine

i still like her, her sister and her looked very much alike in the pic.


----------



## ajamesgrly

her body scares me...but I love her fashion and of course her bags!


----------



## SophiaLee

I just picked up an InTouch mag yesterday ( I know , I know..) and there was a pick of her in there.....flippin disgusting .  She looks ugly that skinny , she needs to gain 20 lbs. yesterday .  Didn't anybody tell her the breast implants should go under the muscle ? It's not like she can't afford them ! I'd be pissed if I had those breasts .


----------



## Chaneller

crowgal said:
			
		

> I agree...Sadly, she just doesn't look the same.  I still tend to believe she suffers from some type of eating disorder.



Well her diet consists of *lettuce*, *grapes* and *Diet Coke*.  Sometimes 1 or 2 slices of potato chips. ush:


----------



## H_addict




----------



## rainbow_rose

*Lovin' her top! She looks gorgeous!*
*Thanks for the pics Irene.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## envyme

Thanks for the pics Irene! I love her outfit.


----------



## LisaG719

She looks sexy but in the 5th pic her head looks ginormous! It must be the angle of the shot. 

Thanks for posting more pics!


----------



## Minnie

I love the top. love her hair. LOVE HER!!! Thanks LV Addict, I always look foward to your pics of VB.


----------



## SophiaLee

I think that outfit is kinda trashy myself .  I like her hair , though .


----------



## Mshashmount

she's sooooooooo skinny..*envy*


----------



## lv-lover

She looks great! Killer outfit.


----------



## MiroirPrincess

I love her hair color, the black nail polish , well she is sooooo hot!


----------



## Twinklette

DH (who knows nothing of the Beckhams) saw her on TV last night w/David and said "that's one lucky man" LOL.  I think she looks amazing!


----------



## Nola

I love this look she looks fabulous!!


----------



## Marly

Has there ever been a picture of her when she hasn't been perfectly put together? Amazing.


----------



## D & G rockstar

She looks soooo fab.  love the outfit!


----------



## hellosunshine

So, are the rumors of her having a baby true ? Cause it doesn't look like she's gained any weight...more like she lost some ?!?!

she looks great nonetheless.Thanks for the pics, LVADDICT.


----------



## Sunshine

I get hungry just looking at her. She is a gorgeous woman..BUT I think a little curves are far more sexy.


----------



## LondonBrat

Amazing. She looks fab there. Not over the top and plastic looking like shes been recently.


----------



## secret shopaholic

You know what I do like her but I am getting sick of the old lace boob view - try a different look love.  Sorry if I upset all the VB fans out there - I am a fan myself.


----------



## John 5

First and foremost, thanks for posting these awesome pics, Irene. 

Her figure is TDF.... It' just so... amazing.  The woman next to her seems like she's having stomach pains... someone throw her a hamburger or something!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Is she having another baby?


----------



## jenn4lv

She looks great as usual.


----------



## Audrey

I think she looks beautiful, I love her hair! Great cut and color on her. Her outfit.. isn't one of my favorites though.


----------



## H_addict

LOOKINGOOD35 said:
			
		

> Is she having another baby?


 
I don't think so, judging from this photo:


----------



## H_addict

Anyone knows who makes the bracelet she is wearing in this pic:


----------



## RoseMary

she looks good!


----------



## FullyLoaded

My guess is very few women actually look pregnant in their first trimester.

So the pregnancy question will be answered in a few weeks. There's no need for her to wear a muumuu if she is anyway.


----------



## H_addict

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> My guess is very few women actually look pregnant in their first trimester.
> 
> So the pregnancy question will be answered in a few weeks. There's no need for her to wear a muumuu if she is anyway.


 
You may be right! I hope she is!!! She looks GREAT when pregnant!


----------



## MarieG

She' absolutely gorgeous! Perfect outfit, gorgeous face, great body- everything except for that last boob job she got (I think....)


----------



## LV_Mama_AZ

Sunshine said:
			
		

> I get hungry just looking at her. She is a gorgeous woman..BUT I think a little curves are far more sexy.


 
*I agree. She is gorgeous, but for gosh sakes, there is such a thing as being too skinny. I think a little bit of curviness is much sexier. *


----------



## fr2nc1z

She looks so gorgeous


----------



## barbie.belle

i just  victoria beckham. she's so gorgeous. her family is so gorgeous. i     seeing pics of her and her family, thanks lv_addict for sharing these sexy pics with us! keep them coming!


----------



## Jadore

she looks amazing!. I think she looks great. She doesnt look  preggers though!.


----------



## Pelinaka

Love her outfit! She looks so good - ugh


----------



## avandome

She really does look amazing, I don't think I have ever seen her look bad!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Her outfit is cute.  Thanks for the pix, Irene.


----------



## ayla

She definitely doesn't look very pregnant !


----------



## bambi2

I love her top!so sexy!


----------



## poutine

love her hair, suits her well.


----------



## diva lee

Her top is soooo to die for!  Wow!


----------



## Chaneller

Love her new hairdo!


----------



## barbie.belle

i doubt she preggers, because apparently she's pretty trashed in these pics.


----------



## missbradshaw

Yeah these pics are in the UK press today and she is pretty hammered I would say!  Not surprising she gets drunk quickly being that thin!


----------



## H_addict

Here is more from the same night. I LOVE the top in the back!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ok... anybody see weird thing on the right cleavage on this pics? it looks photoshopped!


----------



## SophiaLee

And a bad photoshop job , at that .


----------



## Minnie

I think its a shadow on her right cleveage.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i don't think it's a shadow, it looks like a bad cropping on photoshop.
my bf happen to be a photographer & i'm helping him to do retouching sometimes.


----------



## aarti

i love VB and all but i think she would look so much sexier with that big hair, little bit wider hips and ass..add anything else to her chest and she might fall over. LOVE her hairdo, totally mod and chic. what exactly is she? obviously english but was just wondering.


----------



## Lanbanan

she does look great.


----------



## pinkish_love

gorgeous!


----------



## kathyrose

That top is hot!


----------



## Dazzle

*Originally posted August 16th:* Britian's _Daily Mail_ is reporting that *David Beckham* and his wife, *Victoria "Posh" Beckham* are expecting their 4th child together. PerezHilton has a scan, with pictures of Victoria wearing baggier tops. The couple who have been married for seven years, have three sons; *Brooklyn*, 7, *Romeo*, almost 4, and *Cruz*, 17 months.
Source: Perez Hilton and Daily Mail


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

Well, she wasn't wearing a baggy top 3 days ago when she went out drinking with Gordon & Tana Ramsey & got absolutely sozzled & had to hold onto a minder to get out of the restaurant without falling down  

bizzarrely same day as those ^^ pics were blasted all over papers, some othes also ran a story about how they are splitting up cos they can't concieve the fourth & yet more ran a story saying  she was pregnant. 

must have been a sloooooooooooow news day that day...


----------



## Baby Boo

haha totoally agree.. very slow day. i love how each day is a new story!!


----------



## barbie.belle

she was drinking recently though, excessively.

i WANT her to be preggers but i think theyre still struggling.


----------



## Swanky

Ooops, this has already been posted about here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/david-and-victoria-epecting-39538.html?highlight=victoria+pregnant
please follow the link to join the conversation.
Thanks!


----------



## Diorchic

They look great


----------



## fr2nc1z

they are such a gorgeous couple!


----------



## Danica

Hot!


----------



## chloe-babe

Great piccies, when do you think he finds the time to play football lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

Ahhh, Venice!  Great pictures!!


----------



## Pippi

fr2nc1z said:
			
		

> they are such a gorgeous couple!



Ditto!


----------



## siworae

I normally find Victoria to be unnattractive... I'm sorry, I just don't see the appeal... however, they're both looking pretty good here.


----------



## print*model

Love her dresses - especially the one in the first few photos.  MAN!  Can't those people go ANYWHERE without a million people trailing them?!  That would drive me insane.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

They are so pretty to look at!


----------



## rocksteadybaby

He always looks so good in photos but she always looks so miserable and unhappy...


----------



## icechampagne

Gorgeous!! I love Victoria's dress in the first pics.


----------



## diva lee

They have to be the world's best dressed couple.  They rarely disappoint.


----------



## Irishgal

rocksteadybaby said:
			
		

> He always looks so good in photos but she always looks so miserable and unhappy...


 
I have noticed that too, I guess maybe she is trying to look aloof or something. Or, maybe the 4" heels are hurting like hell.


----------



## kathyrose

Hot as usual!


----------



## Dazzle

*wowwww they are adorable! i love them*


----------



## Dazzle

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=davidvictoriabeckhamvenice3fv6.jpg


----------



## Nola

Veryvery beautiful


----------



## pinkish_love

they look fab! love her dress


----------



## mischa

he's so hot in the 1st pics...!!!love the hat...


----------



## Kellybag

Nice pics and thank you for sharing


----------



## dior24

OMG! I love the first dress. I love deconstructed dresses and tops! Btw, what bag did David carry? The messenger bag looks huge.


----------



## ayla

I love these pictures of them together, although I find that I have a greater appreciation for Becks.


----------



## Chaneller

I    her hair!

She makes me want to cut my hair shorter!


----------



## H_addict

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Very nice....it's good to see Victoria looking a little healthier in these pictures.


----------



## Twinklette

Love how they're always so affectionate with each other in public...so nice to see.


----------



## barbie.belle

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. exactly what i expect when i see their names in the subj.. loves them!


----------



## chanelvgirl

Irishgal said:


> I have noticed that too, I guess maybe she is trying to look aloof or something. Or, maybe the 4" heels are hurting like hell.


 
, *but at least he looks hot all the time *


----------



## Dazzle

*Suri Cruise inspires Beckham for a daughter*

When *David Beckham* saw *Suri Cruise*, in the latest Vanity Fair he was furthered inspired to perhaps have a daughter. While David said that he had spoken to new dad, *Tom Cruise* _"loads since the birth...the pictures [in Vanity Fair] was the first time he had seen Suri."_ In regards to having a girl he added that _"Suri is gorgeous and [she] made me really want a baby girl, so fingers crossed we will have one."  _


----------



## allbrandspls

They always dress immaculate, they look great


----------



## H_addict

Some HQs of that day!!! What's with the size of David's bag/man purse?!


----------



## Chico

thank you, lv addict for the pics


----------



## Mshashmount

i love her dress...and her man


----------



## H_addict

Some new pics of VB in Madrid picking up kids to school.


----------



## H_addict

And in Rome for for the Baptism of Elle MacPherson and Arpad Busson's son, Aurelius Cy Andrea Busson.


----------



## bluxcape

she is always stylish.. i hope she gains some more weight though, she is too skinny..


----------



## pippop

I love that dress! So cute!


----------



## Chaneller

Seems to me that she has gained a bit weight. 

Love her hairdo!


----------



## stinam

She always looks so stylish!! ... and I love that MJ leopard bag on her!  I don't think I could pull it off (and the price tag doesn't help either).

BTW, did anyone notice in the 2nd, 4th and 5th Rome pictures that there is a woman near VB carrying the MJ leopard bag and pairing it with CL's leopard/cheetah shoes?


----------



## Amywilliams

Yeh, she looks great!! She must love that leaopard skin bag, she always has it!!!


----------



## H_addict

More pics from Rome: Inside the church.


----------



## H_addict

VB with long time friend MaryLou:


----------



## H_addict

stinam said:


> BTW, did anyone notice in the 2nd, 4th and 5th Rome pictures that there is a woman near VB carrying the MJ leopard bag and pairing it with CL's leopard/cheetah shoes?


 
Yes, that is her best friend, MaryLou! Maybe the items were VB's!!!


----------



## Audrey

Great pics, love the dress!


----------



## PrincessMe

Wow great pics! i love love love the  leopard shoes and bag together! I don't know its for me either but its fun eye candy! I love the name arpad too!


----------



## LVmom

Once again that outfit screams you,Irene!


----------



## Syntagma

Gosh. Seriously she is the most beautiful woman in the world IMO!


----------



## julietcapulet

Great pics! VB looks great! What a gorgeous group at the baptism!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Love the dress and that MJ bag too, aaooo!!


----------



## purplekitty

Great pictures!! She's gorgeous.  I love her sense of style.


----------



## Pelinaka

She looks gorgeous as usual!


----------



## H_addict

LVmom said:


> Once again that outfit screams you,Irene!


 
I can totally see myself in the first one (leather jacket/hat) but no dresses for me!!!


----------



## peach

I should look so good running errands as she does in those first pix!

I love her style but I hate all the poufy dresses she wears. Too much pouf on such a little body!

As always, her personality and wicked sense of humor is completely lost in still pix. She is a real character when you see interviews with her.


----------



## icechampagne

I looove that dress!!


----------



## sekmeht

I love her leather jacket...she is simply beautiful.


----------



## pinkish_love

gorgeous!


----------



## Nola

Goooorgeous!!


----------



## Moviegirl325

No offense or anything, but I think that dress is too showy for a baby's baptism!!! Maybe a party or something! Love the shoes though!


----------



## MissyBaby

Did I hear that in a dream or isn't she supposed to be pregnant again? I might have been dreaming.....


----------



## poutine

love her bag!


----------



## bagluv

VB Looks Fabulous In Every Picture!!!


----------



## LVmom

LV_addict said:


> I can totally see myself in the first one (leather jacket/hat) but no dresses for me!!!


 

That's the one-the hat/jacket combo! You look so good in hats!


----------



## kathyrose

I wish I can wear something like that to a baptism. I have a hard time wearing that in other places even.


----------



## Liya

^ Would ya look at the ROCK on her finger?!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

wow!!!  what a ring!  and bag, and shoes...and outfit!


----------



## azia

LOOOVVEEE the shoes. Louboutinnnnn....*drool*.


----------



## chloe-babe

she has been touting that fendi around alot this week. I am liking her look 

That ring doubles her weight


----------



## H_addict

She looks FAB!!!


----------



## cat_inluv

Hawt !


----------



## ShoooSh

Elegant


----------



## LoriB

If I were a multi-billionaire I would not want a ring that large. It looks painful!


----------



## Mshashmount

full BLING BLING*


----------



## chicky

She looks good from behind.... 
Smile woman!


----------



## Lime

LoriB said:


> If I were a multi-billionaire I would not want a ring that large. It looks painful!


Yeah me neither i just dont like jewlery but mind you i would make up for it in other departments   like bags,shoes.etc
But when she was at New York fashion week,she said that its a yellow diamond ring and that it was a gift from David.

Anyway here are two more pictures of Victoria leaving Heathrow airport.


----------



## Lime

And two great shots of the shoes!


----------



## siworae

the only things i like on her are the shoes and bag!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh, I love those pumps!!!  Yowza.  She rocks the Fendi b.bag!  HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## vbskull

Love the shoes!!! That is also a nice rock on her hand!! To be rich


----------



## dia

like the outfit , but that R O C K.....


----------



## Nola

She looks fabulous!


----------



## Eunika

Victoria is sooo HOT!!!. I just   her style.


----------



## pearldk

Love her outfit!!! 
She is always gorgeous!!!


----------



## katy 1368

God does that woman EVER look relaxed and casual - she makes me exhausted just looking at her!! I don't think she ever achieves that "effortless" look that really stylish women have.


----------



## annanas

is she going to carry that computer around like that all the way to the gate?  it's not like it's going to fit into her bag!  poor macbook pro..


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## xLAUx

I love dress, bag, shoes, hair, ring, sunnies...! LOL!


----------



## kathyrose

Huge rock!


----------



## kimmy

Just curious - when I  went out last night I got a taxi home - and the taxi driver told me that Victoria Beckham had gone to the carvery pub which is at the very bottom of my road yesterday ... I looked on the web to see if I could find out if that was maybe true or not but could not find anything ..

I know that VB used to go to lanes in Epsom Surrey in the UK where I live so she may of been here yesterday .. 

So can anyone help and know where to look on the web to find out if this is true and what she was up to yesterday .. It would be really exciting if it was true.

LOL My dad thinks the taxi driver was taking the mickey out of me as I was a bit tipsy.:shame:


----------



## Megs

That would be so cool if she were... I am not sure where to look but that is still cool!


----------



## kimmy

LOl it was true she was like 2 mins from my house ...... and I missed it 


The Sun Online - Bizarre: Posh: I want more breast


----------



## pinkish_love

That photo is so funny! lol


----------



## Lime

*London, UK, 04.01.2007: A TRENDY LOOKING VICTORIA BECKHAM SWAPS HER WEDDING RING FOR BLING AS SHE IS SNAPPED LEAVING EXCLUSIVE 'HERMES' STORE IN WEST LONDON. VICTORIA WEARS A LARGE EMERALD RING INSTEAD OF HER WEDDING RING.*


----------



## Lime

*That ring's a bit Posh*


*January 05, 2007*

VICTORIA Beckham steps out with some glam New Year jewellery &#8212; a ring with plenty of bling.

The 32-year-old wife of soccer ace David Beckham, 31, dazzled fellow shoppers in West London with the emerald sparkler on her wedding finger.

An onlooker said of the former Spice Girl, who also wore oversized shades: &#8220;She looked radiant.&#8221; 

*Small pic*: http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007000587,00.html


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous ring!


----------



## cascherping

That is an amazing ring....


----------



## Kellybag

She sure can wear a skirt!  Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## Lime

I think the whole outfit would look better with white shirt;but it looks great like this aswell.
She sure loves her black!!!!


----------



## Dazzle

OMG!huge ring but it'S so beautiful


----------



## icechampagne

I love the ring!!


----------



## H_addict

VB is looking great (as usual!). LOVE the skirt but still don't like that GV bag she's been carrying lately. Too boxy for my liking.


----------



## Compass Rose

I know.....I know.......I've posted this before.   But, what is what that hand and the hair thing!  Sheesh.....Vickie!   Get a bobby pin!!!!  Drive's me crazy!


----------



## John 5

Hot pics!!!! Nice ring!


----------



## mewlicious

LV_addict said:


> VB is looking great (as usual!). LOVE the skirt but still don't like that GV bag she's been carrying lately. Too boxy for my liking.


 
ITA! I miss her Prada carrying.


----------



## Yves St

I love the GV bag!
Really don't like the gold detailing on the purple skirt though!


----------



## Megs

She looks great! She loves rocking that bag!


----------



## twinkle.tink

That skirt is hidious


----------



## angelgo03

While husband David is kicking around in Madrid, Victoria Beckham keeps company with some flashy accessories back home in London on Thursday.


----------



## Nola

Love her!


----------



## creighbaby

she's wearing color with her usual black. nicely done.


----------



## Pursegrrl

wow, super hot!  what's that bag...any guesses?


----------



## Eugin

Pursegrrl said:


> wow, super hot! what's that bag...any guesses?


 
I'm wondering about the bag too. Can't be a TPF'er and not pay attention to the bags too!


----------



## Lime

Eugin said:


> I'm wondering about the bag too. Can't be a TPF'er and not pay attention to the bags too!


Hahah the bag is Giambattista Valli its just seen there from the profile.


----------



## VeeDubGirl

Beautiful, as always


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love the bag and sunglasses!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lime said:


> Hahah the bag is Giambattista Valli its just seen there from the profile.


 
Niiice.  Thanks, Lime!


----------



## Megs

She has been carrying that Giambattista Valli bag quite a bit.. so beautiful!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Her closet has to be a dream!


----------



## theglamorous

She looks good.


----------



## BabySanja

She looks so great ..I Love her


----------



## karo

Woow, gorgeous ring. I also love her outfit. She looks great.


----------



## Nola

Love her love her love her


----------



## chloehandbags

Lime said:


> I think the whole outfit would look better with white shirt;but it looks great like this aswell.
> She sure loves her black!!!!


 

Really?  I don't think a white shirt would look good with a skirt like that, at all. :s


----------



## Lime




----------



## karo

They look nice.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Great pics.... Thanks for posting.


----------



## bagsnbags

Very nice and casual!


----------



## Dazzle

*thanks for posting.*


----------



## [vogue]

they look so gorgeous! damn!!


----------



## ChaiLatte

They are such a hot couple.


----------



## Danica

Hot!!


----------



## H_addict

Awesome pics!!! Thanks again, Lime!


----------



## boxermom

Beautiful couple--thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Christine

I wish she would smile..


----------



## Lime

christine aus said:


> I wish she would smile..


You know what?I agree i like Victoria but she should smile more.I mean i dont mind that she dosent grin;when she is wallking down the street and paps are chasing her(like in these pictures)but she could at least smile when she is attending public events.etc
I guess she is just not the smiling type,to be fair she never was not even in SG!
And here is that rarity;Victoria actually smiling:


----------



## Lime

Prada,Dazzle and LV_Addict you are welcome  i thought i might post it since she was carrying black Brikin.Here are few Hqs:


----------



## Prada's Meadow

No Problem . But in the future can you please post Celebrities at the airport in The **@ The Airport** thread which is a sticky at the top of the forum. There, you will see that these pics are already posted.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/the-airport-58427.html

Thanks.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I always love to see what VB has on, and what bag she is carrying!  I also love that photo of her smiling.  She has a brilliantly gorgeous smile!!


----------



## Lime

Prada's Meadow said:


> No Problem . But in the future can you please post Celebrities at the airport in The **@ The Airport** thread which is a sticky at the top of the forum. There, you will see that these pics are already posted.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/the-airport-58427.html
> 
> Thanks.


Oh thats right,i totally forgot,i am sorry!I definitely will in the future!


----------



## chloe-babe

she does look nice when she smiles, a real twinkle in the eye


----------



## chloe-babe

and she does have a fair few reasons to smile  lol


----------



## BagAngel

They look good. Re: her smiling I read an article the other day on how VB got her pout. You all probably know this but it was news to me. She used to get the girls in the group to say nasty things to her so she could feel bad & perfect the pout!!! So I guess smiling spoils it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sorry, she's a stick


----------



## Lainey

they have a great look!


----------



## Megs

Ahh I want both of them :shame:


----------



## Nola

Both so hot!


----------



## cat_inluv

*Nice pics =)*


----------



## FashionMIKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32K-pmd3WEU

I thought this was cute


----------



## Miss 2 A

Haha, cute!


----------



## Faith

Really cute clip!!


----------



## Liberté

How cute. Really funny.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Loves it, she comes across extremely well in this clip! The two boys are so cute, their faces are priceless!*
*Thanks for posting!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## PinkPudding

cute!hehe
she looks pretty when smiling actually


----------



## merika

cute!!


----------



## BagAngel

Great clip


----------



## Think2Day

That's adorable!


----------



## DiscountDiva

omg!  whenever she's photo'd, she totally looks like a crazy fembot.  But, she's actually adorable in movement.  go figure.


----------



## Blueberry

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincessMe

i love this thanks!! i watched the some of the other vb clips too..i esp love the world cup videos!! Thx again!!


----------



## mj805

that was really cute.  haha.


----------



## VeeDubGirl

So cute, I really love her here. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ashley*nicole

I saw this video a while ago I absolutely loved it. She is gorgeous and it is so great to see her smile she looks great.


----------



## ashley*nicole

You should also check out the video of David being interviewed by the two boys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kip_hUSfkY


----------



## prettyfit

VB has a great sense of humour, everytime i see her on tv, she makes people laugh!! And mind you, laughing with her instead of at her.


----------



## karo

Such a cute interview. These little guys are hilarious! There's also an interview with Kylie Minogue, George Clooney and many more all so funny!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

so cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FashionMIKE

this is another one ( you might know his as borat) interviewing them both!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Joydaly

cute!


----------



## irishpandabear

Very cute, I also watched some other clips and they seem very sweet.  In the US I feel like we have limited exposure to them except in print, so it was nice to hear them speak about their relationship in their own words.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## purly

that looked like fun


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This was on TV here a while ago.

She is really funny and genuine, I've always said that it is a shame that she does not smile more in photos rather than that stupid pout she does.

So many more people would warm to her if she stopped pouting and posing.

She gets a lot of stick but she is a really nice person - can you believe that when she first married David, somebody sent them Bullets with their names on!  The things has had to endure just for being famous and extremely wealthy!!  Its sad.


----------



## LAltiero85

Awww...that's so sweet!!! Actually, she seems very sweet...in pics, she always seems so miserable, but she's gorgeous and seems like a sweetie in this video!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## sophielicious

i didnt know she was even making music reently....sorry if this is old, but i read it was new. Enjoy!


[


----------



## sophielicious

ps.....it is NEW, and it is her, and Nas....it's  been leaked....I wonder what her album will be called.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/vicky-bs-new-single-full-stop-featuring-nas-148009.html


----------



## cocogirl07

*Victoria Beckham* has given her book, _That Extra Half Inch_, a sexy American makeover. The British version of the book, which was released in October of last year, has a more carefree and fun cover with a smiling Victoria wearing a pink gown. The U.S. version replaces the smiling Victoria with a more sexy and seductive one.


----------



## Starsky

_The smile looks fake on the U.K. cover but I think she looks carefree, as for the American cover it's more of her current look which I like too!_


----------



## Liz_x3

I think they're both HOT!


----------



## noon

Its weird seeing Victoria now with long hair, the short hair seems so her now. The new cover is hot, the older one is much more girly though AND shes smiling!


----------



## Megs

She looks amazing.. absolutely amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the first cover better..very sexy!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm glad I've got my original cover version.  IMO it's more timeless than her current look.  She looks great in both however!!


----------



## Charlie

What is her book about. Style??


----------



## travelbliss

^^^^^^

I'm curious to know too.....pics of her bags????


----------



## Bay

I like the cover with her in pink best.  She looks fab anyhow.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I like the pink cover too.


----------



## omgsweet

I like it!  What is it about?  Her life?


----------



## PrincessMe

i'm sorry but in the the new pic, it looks like she about to take a dump


----------



## latest obsession

She looks so beautiful!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

PrincessMe said:


> i'm sorry but in the the new pic, it looks like she about to take a dump


 
 i had to look at the pic again but it DOES look like it!

i like the original cover, it's cute!  but she looks great in both


----------



## Bambie

CRYLATER3 said:


> What is her book about. Style??



It's about HER style. Nothing we don't know already but really fun to read IMO. I got it from the library, though, I don't think it's worth paying for it but if you're a hardcore VB fan then you'll love it.

Also I prefer the European cover!!!


----------



## Chaneller

PrincessMe said:


> i'm sorry but in the the new pic, it looks like she about to take a dump



Exactly!


----------



## caitlin1214

Publishing companies change the covers (and sometimes the titles) of books from the UK so they would be sold in the US.

The UK and the US markets are different. I understand that.

Some are an improvement, like the Harry Potter series, and some you look at them and think, "My GOD! Why did you change that?"


That's my problem with Wendy Holden's books. 

The first two are the UK versions. The first one is the version I own.

The third one is the US version.


----------



## gglvs2shop

Like both covers


----------



## ayla

I like both.. frankly I liked the extensions look more, but it was a little WAG-ish.


----------



## caitlin1214

I like either of the covers. The US version fits her more current style, which is the only reason I would vote for that one but they're both pretty.


----------



## Sternchen

I thought about buying this book, but I have no idea what it's about!


----------



## J Star

I like the Us cover.


----------



## whiteorleander

she looks much better with short blonde hair. makes a her a bit more interesting, an attribute people don´t directly associate with her.:ninja:


----------



## elizabethk

She looks gorgeous in both!


----------



## mellecyn

I think the UK cover is wayyyy too cheesy, if I buy a book about "style", I want the most inspirational cover, which is the sexy, edgy style over the "legally blonde" attitude one.


----------



## legaldiva

When will this book be avail in the U.S.?


----------



## twiggers

Love the new cover!! I need to buy this book...


----------



## LVobsessed415

cute cover.


----------



## oceanm

*David Beckham* is a '_terrible person_' when he's not playing soccer. The *LA Galaxy* star sulks when he's injured and wife* Victoria* must endure his snarly mood swings. *Becks* explained: 

_"I'm a terrible person to be around when I'm not playing soccer. When I'm injured or when I'm off the team, you can ask my wife, she knows exactly how I am and how passionate I am about being on the field, and when I'm not on the field it affects me on and off the pitch."


For More Read Here
_​


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wouldn't mind....look at him..he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Label Addict

I have it I think it's a pretty good book it is about style & fashion etc it's been a while since I read it I'll have to get it out again


----------



## duranie70

I like the newer cover.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I like the pink one better..


----------



## Liz_x3

Hey as long as he keeps his mouth shut, I'll take him!


----------



## likeafeather77

LOVE both covers! She looks gorgeous as always!


----------



## daffyduck

Liz_x3 said:


> Hey as long as he keeps his mouth shut, I'll take him!



I on the hand, would like his to put his mouth to work!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

daffyduck said:


> I on the hand, would like his to put his mouth to work!


 
whoa whoa whoa.. look at my perv brain go....


----------



## cocogirl07

lol I dont mind at all, lol I will just stare at him and go are you done yet.
Hes is sooo HOT!!!


----------



## keodi

daffyduck said:


> I on the hand, would like his to put his mouth to work!


 LOL! hilarious!


----------



## Archipelago

Hmm...that is one very sexy photograph right there.


----------



## jstreete

daffyduck said:


> I on the hand, would like his to put his mouth to work!


 

:okay:


----------



## the_forehead

cocogirl07 said:


> lol I dont mind at all, lol I will just stare at him and go are you done yet.
> Hes is sooo HOT!!!



lol, that's the way to go!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Hey as long as he keeps his mouth shut, I'll take him!




me too!


----------



## LVobsessed415

gorgeous pic of the both of them. both look so HOT.


----------



## jydeals1

He's so hot !! doesn't matter if he has mood swings !


----------



## jydeals1

She carries herself so well!


----------



## noon

i can totally understand the bad mood, football is his livelyhood.


----------



## Sternchen

That's too bad that he's an @$$ when he's not working...


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I like her hair style in US version, but it looks like a magazine page, not like a book cover. IMO, UK one is more interesting and related to the book content.


----------



## twiggers

I can think of ways to shut him up!!! Wouldn't hear any complaints from me...


----------



## bagsnbags

daffyduck said:


> I on the hand, would like his to put his mouth to work!


 
LMAO... Good one !!


----------



## carol86cruz

ive always said:

Backham is THE finest white guy alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theglamorous

He looks great.


----------



## gglvs2shop

so what? we all have our moments...
he looks gorgeous on this pic...


----------



## Pursegrrl

twiggers said:


> I can think of ways to shut him up!!! Wouldn't hear any complaints from me...


----------



## travelbliss

Funny, I thought he was attractive too.....
until he opened his mouth and I heard him speak !!!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I would be willing to endure his mood swings!


----------



## socalgrl86

augh. still doesnt do anything for me.


----------



## lv-lover

he's terrible. terribly good looking...
*drool*


----------



## jchiara

Looove that photo.  VB looks amazing too.  Hot.


----------



## Purseloco

Whatever!


----------



## cooper1

....I'd take him....mood swings and all his other "bad-boy" stuff.....
Yumm......


----------



## oceanm

_lol i thought the becks-lovers would be interested in this! _



 And train at his_ London Academy_. Four lucky winners will receive _complimentary airfare and hotel accommodations for them and a guest_, including a visit to the *David Beckham Academy*. 

Here is how to meet *Becks*!


----------



## DD101

I think I'll pass


----------



## pretty1983

Not only has Victoria Beckham put fellow Spice Girl Melanie Brown on a diet of strawberries and sit-ups diet, she will now dress Scary Spice for new season of Dancing With The Stars. Mel B has confirmed that pop star-turned-designer will style her for the ballroom dancing contest.


----------



## amanda

i think mel looks fab just how she is!  she has great curves!


----------



## bkbaggirl

Just strawberries? She can at least eat salad, veggies and other fruit! Yikes!


----------



## caitlin1214

I was going to say, strawberries are nice, but you can't just eat strawberries! 

(Also, they're not in season all year.)


----------



## irishpandabear

^^^LOL!  This should be interesting for sure!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Makes you wonder what extreme lengths Posh goes to in order to remain rail thin.  It's shameful that someone with such unhealthy ideas gets so much attention.


----------



## PlushKitty

One thing....I HOPE AND WISH mel will NOT end up looking like victoria


----------



## ayla

Hmm.. this will be interesting, Posh dresses for someone that's shaped like her, but can she dress someone with curves ?


----------



## Nola

Umm... I doubt Melanie´s reason to sign up for dancing has anything to do with Victoria.


----------



## peppy

just a diet of strawberries???!!! Is that how victoria does it?


----------



## Kellybag

what next?


----------



## LVobsessed415

they both look great.


----------



## Prada Psycho

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It's shameful that someone with such unhealthy ideas gets so much attention.


 

Yup.... :true:


----------



## bagluv

They Both Are Beautiful!!!


----------



## sophielicious

Here's a pic of Vickie with her newly brunette hair. Vicki spent a mere 8 hours at Jessica Galvan Hair Studio in Beverly Hills Friday.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I bet she look great as always, but I'd like to see a better shot of her face and the cut.


----------



## naughtymanolo

looks similar top the pob she had before the blonde. I think she planning on growing it for the Spice Girls tour, to be reminiscent of those days.


----------



## PrincessMe

cute jeans


----------



## karo

I think she looks better as a brunette.


----------



## twinks97

^^ I totally agree!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^^ Yes me too.  Although I did like the blonde on her (which suprised me!) I think she looks far better with dark hair.


----------



## LaLohan

I agree, she looks way better now


----------



## RoseMary

some more pics:


----------



## missisa07

I agree, she looks more natural as a brunette.  Although 8 hours?  To go from blonde to brunette?  I would think that would be a lot shorter considering it's always easier to go dark.


----------



## sheishollywood

I also like her as a brunette better and I have her jeans!!


----------



## sophielicious

thanks for the other pics ROSEMARY.....I was just way lazy to post them...lol


----------



## debsmith

Thank God.....it was looking waaaaay too blonde and french fried.  I love her as a brunette.  Going from megablonde/platinum back to brunette is extremely tricky and can cause a lot (more) damage if not done right.  The hair is so porous and sensitive after all that bleach.  No wonder she was there awhile.  You can see all the breakage and fragility in this before pic...hopefully she'll get some healthy shine back.


----------



## H_addict

I LOVE it! I always thought she looks better with dark hair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awesome, love her either way..but I must say she looks lovely as a brunette!


----------



## alexis77

I love her brown or blonde, but brown is def better!


----------



## laksalala

i think she looks much better now too


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I think she looks younger with brunette hair!!


----------



## vivi24

I must agree with you ladies, she looks much better brunette!


----------



## mastermemei

I always love Victoria's posh and sleek look


----------



## Keane Fan

Thank God


----------



## eskimo*gem

karo said:


> I think she looks better as a brunette.


i agree!


----------



## Nola

I prefer blonde but she always looks beautiful!


----------



## MissL

She looks more conservative with the brunette, but I think she looks fierce with blonde hair. I can't believe she spent 8 hours in a salon and she didn't even alter her hairstyle either...


----------



## princessaj0603

Oh bummer I really liked her as a blonde.  I think she looks mean with brown hair...don't know why but it just makes her look meaner to me...Maybe she did it to look more like how she did when she first started with the Spice Girls since they are getting back together.


----------



## Leelee

I was so used to seeing her as a blond, but honestly she looks good as a brunette too.  I wonder what made her change her mind?


----------



## holly di

She looks great either way, but I LOVE her as a brunette!!


----------



## Chaneller

Looking great!

I didn't like her fake looking yellowish chicken-blonde hair at all.


----------



## handbag addict

Brunette is more suitable for her. I like her better that way.


----------



## cocogirl07

I think she might have went back to a brunnete because of the spice girl tour..she looks great


----------



## likeafeather77

She looks great! I like her as a brunette a lot more!


----------



## travelbliss

I like the brunette look on her.


----------



## mrs jones

i like the blonde....and really liked the shorter hair way better.


----------



## HubbaWubba

She might have went brunette and got extensions. That's why it took 8 hours.


----------



## msjenn

i prefer her with dark hair also, she looks great.


----------



## Archipelago

I think she looks great either way.


----------



## MIB

she is one of those rare people that looks good either way!!!


----------



## twiggers

YAY! I think she looks way better as a brunette!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

yep, prefer her new look. That is how I think of her in the spice girls, so its great that she has gone back to this colour before their tour


----------



## Danica

8 hours huh, I thought that only happened to me!  her hair is short and straight, should take no time at all. She looks better as a brunette!


----------



## azia

She looks much better! Not younger as in immature looking but more YOUTHFUL. The blond was too harsh, imo.


----------



## poutine

i like the brunette look on her, she looks refreshing!


----------



## Charlie

She does look way better.


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

I think she looks softer as a brunette, but I thought she looked FAB as a blonde. Didn't think she could pull it off, but she sure did!

Can't wait, have tickets for the tour in the UK! Will tell you how she looks then!


----------



## pearldk

AccessoryObsessory said:


> Can't wait, have tickets for the tour in the UK! Will tell you how she looks then!


 

 And if its at all possible take pics!!!


----------



## Lynpink

She definitely looks better as a brunette!!


----------



## bella011




----------



## SWlife

I love the dark hair on her. 
And you know DB likes anything she does. I bet he thinks he's with a different woman now- that'll spice up the marriage!


----------



## yasjencon2

she looks good both ways


----------



## Jahpson

thank goodness!! i dont know what natural brunettes see in blond


----------



## LouisLady

bump. I just picked up my copy finally today!


----------



## cascherping

I like both covers...and I'm going to Barnes and Noble to pick up my copy tomorrow!


----------



## tiny dancer

Im really interested in taking a look at this...

I went on amazon.com, and if you dont know what its about, this should help:

http://www.amazon.com/That-Extra-Ha...0539004?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1195026012&sr=8-1


----------



## Jahpson

I like the new cover, edgy, stylish. the old one looks like a grown azz woman trying to be a little girl. in fact many women are doing it and in my personal opinion...thats tacky.

i think ima pick up her book and read it.


 at you haters!!


----------



## Danica

Beautiful!


----------



## Coach Superfan

I like the US cover but I'm not sure I would take her advice if she tends to dress like this, no matter how great that amazon.com review is :s


----------



## chantel

They're both sooo HOT! I like them both, they're so different. I'm waiting for the weekend as I have that book occupied at the bookstore, waiting for me there


----------



## greenteafrappa

victoria always looks fab! I am so used to seeing her with her short hair so i'm gonna have to like the US version of the book. The original is still cute tho! 
Love VB!


----------



## Sternchen

PS:  I wasn't sure if I should put this in the Beckhams thread or not, because it's not about the both of him...Just him and his...er...:shame:​


----------



## HubbaWubba

I'm sorry, I find that pic hilarious.


----------



## Sternchen

lol, I think the way he is laying there is funny...And we all know (???) that his bulge is photoshopped, but a girl dream, right? ROFL!


----------



## LaLohan

I don't like him


----------



## Sternchen

^ He's all good (IMO) ... until he opens his mouth :s


----------



## HubbaWubba

lamiastella said:


> lol, I think the way he is laying there is funny...And we all know (???) that his bulge is photoshopped, but a girl dream, right? ROFL!



I don't see a bulge, that is why I am laughing. I really hope the bulge is photoshopped out because now I kind of feel bad for Posh. I mean they do have several children, there has to be something there, right?  I would kick him out of bed so fast showing up looking like that.


----------



## uberdumb

lamiastella said:


> ^ He's all good (IMO) ... until he opens his mouth :s



You said it sister! LOL


----------



## Archipelago

I think he looks more handsome with clothes on. I must say, he's very smooth though. I wonder if he waxes.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

In Elle's latest interview with Posh she mentions that he's very well-equipped


----------



## Megs

Lawdy... his body is to die for!! but that pose is a tad odd


----------



## HubbaWubba

razorbackbelle0 said:


> In Elle's latest interview with Posh she mentions that he's very well-equipped



She hasn't seen this pic then? Then again, what is she going to say? Davie boy has a small Beckham??? ush: I seriously feel bad for her if that's what's laying next to her each night. Then again she doesn't eat so I doubt lack of other things bothers her. No wonder she has that pissed off look on her face all the time. Now I get it.


----------



## _bella_

I don't care for the pose or the lighting. 
For some reason it looks like he's lying back on the docs table right before getting a pap smear. ush:


----------



## nycgr1

stuffed.


----------



## Liz_x3

Haha I could just imagine someone saying that their contribution to this picture was increasing the size of David Beckham's bulge.


----------



## naughtymanolo

razorbackbelle0 said:


> In Elle's latest interview with Posh she mentions that he's very well-equipped



Doesn't appear so, then again all celebs kinds have to say that about their partners. I mean he has a decent size bulge from the boys (maybe its pent up blue balling) but the rest doesn't really appear there. The whole photoshoot is weird, there is another one that he has a pair really far up his crack.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's hot....


----------



## Lady1mport

Sweetpea83 said:


> He's hot....


 

I agree he is Hot... Hot... Hot! I wouldn't mind dating him.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

The first words out of my mouth were (and I quote, not G-rating this one, this is how I really said it!):

"Holy F-Word!"

DH is rolling his eyes at me as I type...


----------



## lucywife

Dear Lord!



_bella_ said:


> For some reason it looks like he's lying back on the docs table right before getting a pap smear. ush:


 Exactly


----------



## sheishollywood

HubbaWubba said:


> I'm sorry, I find that pic hilarious.



haha!! you and me both!


----------



## H_addict

HubbaWubba said:


> I'm sorry, I find that pic hilarious.


 
Me too!!! I am not sure why!


----------



## priiin

He's gorgeous, but his lower anatomy of his body is not. So fake..!


----------



## princessaj0603

photoshopped or not...he is HOT!!

woooooow


----------



## Jahpson

im going to go ahead and agree with Victoria 100%.

i think if i was married to him, i would sleep in the buff when i got in bed with him

Vicky your such a lucky girl, i hate you!! LMAO [kidding]


----------



## helpl!!! slush

wheres the picture


----------



## RoseMary

LaLohan said:


> I don't like him


 
and i thought i was the only one. i mean, he's okay but i that's it.


----------



## RoseMary

helpl!!! slush said:


> wheres the picture


 
on the first page, here again:


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

It looks like he only has balls, no penis  Plus, the lighting is not too flattering on his face.


----------



## jenarae

I think the picture looks mighty, mighty fine! Bulge and all...i mean, obviously he's not  so how do you expect it to look huge?


----------



## Coach Superfan

bulge, no bulge, even if he's positioned for a pap smear he looks pretty damn hot. my bf is 6 short of a 6-pack like beckham's -haha


----------



## greenteafrappa

ooooh la la 
anymore pics??


----------



## rollinsband2002

ugh...sorry, he and VB just make my skin crawl...but this photo makes me laugh.


----------



## princessaj0603

I just can't stay away from this thread...lol

just had to have one more peek to make this Thursday morning at work seem a little easier!


----------



## Jahpson

call me a perv, but i want to lick that undewear. LMAO


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ LOL............that makes two pervs.......


----------



## knics33

Im sory but this pose is so cheesy...I can just picture him saying "i am soooo hott." I STILL dont understand why everyone is so fascinated with him and victoria- they really annoy me.


----------



## holly di

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^ LOL............that makes two pervs.......



*raises hand*  That makes 3.


----------



## stacmck

This thread reeaaally distracts me...I love it!


----------



## EMMY

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> call me a perv, but i want to lick that undewear. LMAO


 

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Best post of the day lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _bella_

Coach Superfan said:


> bulge, no bulge, even if he's positioned for a pap smear he looks pretty damn hot. my bf is 6 short of a 6-pack like beckham's -haha



 I saw a great Tshirt during a beer festival "I don't have a 6 pack I have a beer keg"


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

is he wearing a sock?


----------



## travelbliss

I'm blinded.....lol


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Sternchen




----------



## caitlin1214

Hahahaha! I just found this from The Soup!


----------



## purseinsanity

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> call me a perv, but i want to lick that undewear. LMAO


  You're hilarious!


----------



## zizzli

I have to admit i find him sexy...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

HubbaWubba said:


> She hasn't seen this pic then? Then again, what is she going to say? Davie boy has a small Beckham??? ush: I seriously feel bad for her if that's what's laying next to her each night. Then again she doesn't eat so I doubt lack of other things bothers her. No wonder she has that pissed off look on her face all the time. Now I get it.


----------



## JuicyBag

I agree he is Hot... Hot... Hot!


----------



## vuittonGirl

i really like his abs thou... although the way he posed is a little weird.


----------



## addisonshopper

goodness gracious..saints alive....
this man is fine and HE CAN GET IT...


----------



## RinSohma

He's pretty hot *_*!


----------



## apple_28

That video was hilarious!!  
David's pose on that chair was weird though... but the last pic was hot. I really just love his upper body.


----------



## missisa07

Liz_x3 said:


> Haha I could just imagine someone saying that their contribution to this picture was increasing the size of David Beckham's bulge.


For all we know, they might have photoshopped it to DECREASE the bulge.  Maybe they didn't want it to be too err...  "Distracting?"  LOL!  

I still think he's smokin' hot.


----------



## Charlie




----------



## chaz

I've seen pics of him here in the UK papers when he's been 'adjusting' himself on the pitch,and my God it brings a whole new definition to pork sword!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

David Beckham's legion of fans - both male and female - may be a little disappointed with his latest advert for fashion house Armani. 


The 32-year-old turned underwear model was again dressed in the tight underwear which caused a veritable furore when first seen, but on this occasion failed to make quite the same impression. 
*
Scroll down for more... *






 Spot the difference: David Beckham appears just as mystified by the mysterious case of his disappearing bulge






 Get an eyeful: Beckham's earlier pictures for the Armani underwear campaign caused a furore


Davidlooked somewhat less impressive in a pair of black underwear in comparison to the earlier pictures of the star, which were so striking they caused onlookers to debate whether the pictures had been enhanced. 

But when asked if the images had been tampered with to give Beckham a greater appeal, his spokesperson was less than forthcoming, and replied with a simple: "No comment." 
The England star has signed up to a three-year deal with the Italian underwear giant, reportedly worth £20 million. 
Last night David was spotted arriving at Number Ten in his shiny black Bentley for a secret meeting with Gordon Brown. 





 Hot stuff: The England star sizzles in the sexy pictures as he shows off his toned body


----------



## Megs

Well he looks hot either way. But I am sure they stuffed him, no big deal, that is to be expected I think


----------



## PrincessMe

i really love that last pic


----------



## priiin

I agree Megs, it isn't weird that they would 'enhance' the picture. I think the ads look great with or without it.


----------



## miss_ritz

No words needed.


----------



## missisa07

I don't care if they were enhanced or not honestly. WOW.


----------



## RoseMary

hot pictures!


----------



## debsmith

Lord have mercy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He knows he's gorgeous...


----------



## LOREBUNDE

He's beautiful Too good for Victoria IMO


----------



## twiggers

Good lord...strike me down now for my impure thoughts!


----------



## Kimm992

HOT!!  I'm sure they enhanced that picture....there's no way a guy with a voice that sounds like that has a package that big.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GOOD GOD! The man is way too gorgeous for the human race!


----------



## bagaholic85

what a beautiful man


----------



## teemmmbee

I saw the white underwear pic in a mag that says he won for BIGGEST PACKAGE and made this weird sound then I totally started LOL in front of DH who just rolled his eyes at me. WOW!! 

Oh and DH said it was totally stuffed! hehe, think he was a tad upset at my reaction. 

AND YES, I MUST ADMIT THE BLACK UNDERWEAR DEF DOES NOT DO IT FOR ME LIKE THE WHITE DID!


----------



## Jahpson

all I got to say is that Posh is one lucky woman **woof**


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Lovin' the last pic!!!


----------



## Veelyn

As I'm reading this.. I'm like "oohhh" "ahh"


----------



## cocogirl07

Wow!! He looks amazing in anything!!


----------



## teemmmbee

cocogirl07 said:


> Wow!! He looks amazing in anything!!


 

prob better though in nothing............uh did I just say that out loud?? :shame:


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## cocogirl07

spacytracy said:


> prob better though in nothing............uh did I just say that out loud?? :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I know I've already commented....but DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMn the last picture excites me in so many ways


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I'm going to Hell for the thoughts I'm having!

Posh says he's "very well endowed"  She was saying it before he started posing for Armani.


----------



## travelbliss

Cheesy poses.


----------



## caitlin1214

By SARA McCORQUODALE
Last updated at 21:14pm on 29th January 2008 

Soocer star David Beckham showed his wife remains close to his heart today by donning the singer's new charity t-shirt. 


Beckham was spotted wearing the Marc Jacobs creation during a trip to Brazil where he has opened his latest Football Academy. Victoria posed nude for the T-shirt for a campaign to highlight the dangers of skin cancer. 


She is featured covering her modesty with her hands alongside a caption which reads, "Protect the skin you're in". 

The sure-to-be cult item is a bid to support The Interdisciplinary Melanoma Cooperative Group. 
 Although it is sure to gain the campaign column inches and a significant following, using perma-tanned Posh could be seen as a bit of an odd choice to be the face of such a cause. 


However, the Spice Girl, who has not sported the pale and interesting look since back in the nineties, claims her attitude to skincare has changed since moving to the States. 

"I have realised how important it is to practise safe sun for myself and to keep the skin of my three boys well protected as well," she says. 

 It seems that where her husband goes Victoria follows, in every meaning of the phrase. Footballer David recently got his kit off for a controversial Armani underwear campaign. 


(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=510899&in_page_id=1773)


----------



## caitlin1214

David was pictured wearing Victoria's charity t-shirt - highlight the dangers of skin cancer - during a trip to Brazil




Naked ambition: Posh will soon adorn the chests of fashionistas to help raise the profile of skin protection


----------



## caitlin1214

_I posted this here because I think it's such an important cause. My mom had a skin scare, and ever since then she was so careful about protecting my brother and me from the sun. _


_I have such pale skin, so I could easily be at risk, so I've been careful to avoid prolonged exposure to the sun. I also have frequent mole checks by a dermatologist. _


----------



## nauticalstar

I'm so glad that this cause is getting so much attention lately! I'm not personally a fan of hers, but I think its wonderful that she will be able to get so much attention for a good reason.


----------



## laloki

My DH has had a number of skin cancers removed and it is extremely scary to go through, plus not forgetting to mention the emotions that you go through while waiting for the results.  Anything that can draw attention to the issue is to be highly commended....can't say though the DH would wear one of the t-shirts.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Everytime I see her, she looks like a jar of tang. I am assuming it is spray tan then?


----------



## carol86cruz

I think this is so wonderful!!


----------



## irishpandabear

Great cause that needs attention, hopefully this will work as people really gravitate towards Posh and Becks!


----------



## JAN!

Lol Posh makes me laugh with her poses. She's so full of it. It's cute though.


----------



## caitlin1214

(That word in the title is supposed to be 'campaign'.)


----------



## priiin

Interesting. Victoria always has to sex up everything, doesn't she?


----------



## nvmybag

if ur supposed to protect ur skin, why is she naked then??? doesn't make sense. shouldn't the ad be that she is all covered up? or has some kind of sunscreen lotion in her hand or something, or maybe her in a bathtub swimming in sunscreen lotion would have been a better idea? i dont know, i don't like this...
the 'i rather go naked than wear fur' makes ALOT of sense, but not this! sorry.


----------



## tarabag

LOL this campaign is so cute~ and I find it so funny that David is wearing that T-shirt!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

both of them are hot


----------



## pixiefrog

Fantastic cause!!


----------



## Jahpson

I absolutely adore how they support each other!!


----------



## SWlife

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I absolutely adore how they support each other!!


 
I do too, I think they are a wonderful example of a couple who are in the public eye.


----------



## itsnicole

What a great cause!


----------



## teemmmbee

he shaded in his left arm and put stars in there, (if you look at the pic, it's his right) the one w/victoria's name in hindu and then the hewbrew quote above it. It didn't use to be shaded in.............when did he do that??


----------



## Jahpson

probably recently. although I thought he always had tats on his arms


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

hahah I thought you were reffering to that shirt he was wearing..... 

:weird:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

don't know when, but ME LIKEY!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

so cute!


----------



## Kimm992

Very hot!!


----------



## cocobella

that is definitly new & it looks Hot!


----------



## missyanne

cocobella said:


> that is definitly new & it looks Hot!



agreed!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

he loooks goood


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the shading. It makes it more of a complete (half) sleeve.


----------



## sheishollywood

I'm not sure either but looks good!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i just came accross this


----------



## bern

^^^ That's not Dave, it's a guy that impersonates him

Yeah he shading on Beckham's L)arm is very new... can't say I dig it


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I absolutely adore how they support each other!!


 

They sure make a case for it! I may not agree with everything they say or do, but I can't say I would know what it's like in their size fishbowl either. They always seem to land on their feet, and in great shoes too!

HubbaWubba: She did say several years back when she lived in the UK and then Spain, that she spray tanned, that's probably why the tang colour!
I'm okay with that, it's the wrinkly, topless grannies on the public beaches here that I have issues with!


----------



## JoeyJo21

I spotted this in the Daily Mirror today:

By Clemmie Moodie 31/01/2008 




Here's one way of making sure Posh will never leave his side...

David Beckham shows off a new six-inch tattoo of Victoria on his arm as he has a kick-around on a beach in Brazil.
The image is a copy of his favourite photo of his wife - the Brigitte Bardot-inspired shot she did for Pop magazine four years ago.
A source close to the couple said: "They are both thrilled with the result. It's been beautifully done. Victoria was flattered."
The £2,500 image is Beckham's 11th tattoo. His personal tattooist Lou Malloy created it at his Oldham studio.
Becks is in Brazil to launch his third soccer academy. Let's hope the teams don't get as many draws as him.


----------



## JoeyJo21

Daily Mail:

*Now Victoria Beckham reveals HER new tattoo...on the inside of her wrist.*

After husband David unveiled his new tattooed ode to wife Victoria, not to be outdone, Posh unveiled a new design on her wrist at the launch of her denim line in Boston. 

Dressed from head to toe in black, and wearing her trademark black leather gloves, like David the day before, Posh revealed a new addition to her growing cluster of tattoos, a new script inked underneath her Roman numeral tattoo. 

Sleek-looking Victoria struck a series of poses at the meet and greet for fans, and took the opportunity to fully expose the new tattoo as she pointed at the logo for her DVB denim range. 
Posh arrived in Boston on Tuesday with the rest of the Spice Girls to continue their world tour, amid reports that their big reunion tour has run out of steam.


----------



## Toto too

Guess I'm in the minority, I don't think it looks hot at all.  I don't like tats on anyone.  I love watching Miami Ink, I think the artists are gifted and what they do are works of art, but I just don't like the whole concept of permanent body art.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

Could he get any hotter? *sigh*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I personally don't like it.  The like most of the others but I think it looked better without the addition of the stars and his 'tribute' to his wife.

I can't see what Victoria's says but its okay.  I'm thinking of getting one on my wrist too but it will be smaller than that!  

I do hope Beck's doesn't get anymore tats though, I think he has enough now.  I especially hope he doesn't get any done on his legs - I'm not a fan of leg tattoos.


----------



## teemmmbee

I wish I could see what posh's says.

here's more pics of Davids but too bad there are no good close-ups:


----------



## teemmmbee




----------



## cammy1

i think David looks good but i am not  a fan of his tattoos


----------



## teemmmbee

I love tattoos!! Prob why I have 7 and want more............just need to find a new artist!


----------



## Label Addict

Victoria's had that one for a while I think I've noticed it before and tried looking for pics to see what it says but couldn't find any


----------



## Label Addict

HubbaWubba said:


> Everytime I see her, she looks like a jar of tang. I am assuming it is spray tan then?


 
Yep st Tropez


----------



## AnimalCrackers

Good for her.


----------



## jillybean307

Not so crazy about the new one. I don't think the quality is so hot. Kind of splotchy.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Thats an awesome Marc Jacobs tshirt. There are so many more celebs who have posed for this same campaign. Kudos to David for drawing attention to skin cancer!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

awwww David is such a great husband and I'm glad he offers so much support for her!


----------



## riffraff

Hilarious she has a perma tan and fronts a campaign to protect your skin


----------



## Jahpson

riffraff said:


> Hilarious she has a perma tan and fronts a campaign to protect your skin


 

im sure the pay was good..


----------



## Cat

Toto too said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, I don't think it looks hot at all. I don't like tats on anyone. I love watching Miami Ink, I think the artists are gifted and what they do are works of art, but I just don't like the whole concept of permanent body art.


 
Ditto!


----------



## Coach Superfan

riffraff said:


> Hilarious she has a perma tan and fronts a campaign to protect your skin


 
HAHA that IS pretty ironic!


----------



## purseinsanity

nvmybag said:


> if ur supposed to protect ur skin, why is she naked then??? doesn't make sense. shouldn't the ad be that she is all covered up? or has some kind of sunscreen lotion in her hand or something, or maybe her in a bathtub swimming in sunscreen lotion would have been a better idea? i dont know, i don't like this...
> the 'i rather go naked than wear fur' makes ALOT of sense, but not this! sorry.


Gotta agree with you!


----------



## purseinsanity

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I absolutely adore how they support each other!!


ITA!  I'm going to go home and double dare my husband to wear me on his chest!


----------



## missjenny2679

I was just wondering if anyone went to the Saks in Chicago on Friday to see VB? I thought I saw that she was only going to be there from like 12-1....which does not seem like a very long time.


----------



## twiggers

I wasn't able to go unfortunately  I was at the concert though!!!! Got to see her boys on stage


----------



## Swagulous

I was there -- read my blog post about it at www.swagulous.blogspot.com. She's lovely and amazing.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Swagulous said:


> I was there -- read my blog post about it at www.swagulous.blogspot.com. She's lovely and amazing.



u r a lucky gal...


----------



## purplekitty

I had no idea she was going to be there!! I would have went!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Swagulous said:


> I was there -- read my blog post about it at www.swagulous.blogspot.com. She's lovely and amazing.



Lucky you!! and I love your Blog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm SO mad I missed it!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Strike a pose: Posh gets into the foetal position to advertise Marc Jacob's latest designs

Okay....


----------



## sheishollywood

Interesting...


----------



## princessaj0603

i guess it just means that MJ gives her comfort...maybe like a baby blanket...interesting concept...


----------



## Prada's Meadow

WAIT !!!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Wheres the bag ?


----------



## GUNG

Im not quite sure what to say.  LOL


----------



## PrincessMe

nice shoes


----------



## balihai88

I wonder whose idea this was :s


----------



## Emotus

Lol. interesting concept but why is MJ always making the glamorous VB doing funny stances??!!! He's out to fool her. lol


----------



## PinkCupcake

Classy pose, goes well with the freaky round boobs and orange skin.


----------



## purseinsanity

He always has weird ads.


----------



## Nectarine25

MJ ads are always so quirky


----------



## Glamfoxx

I hate ads that try this hard.  There is a (not so) fine line between artistic and lame.


----------



## Perfect Day

love the bag, love the sandals and love the fur


----------



## nataliam1976

Glamfoxx said:


> I hate ads that try this hard.  There is a (not so) fine line between artistic and lame.


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow maybe she was having fun?? she seems like such a robot, its nice to see her in a different pose for once! x


----------



## Jahpson

Oh no, dont go blaming Vicky over this odd photo.

that is how Marc Jacobs is, just weird for no reason. Have you seen his collections? The only think that looks normal are his dresses. His bags and shoes are absolutely weird and unwearable.

I believe that Marc is probably coming up with these retarded poses. Other celebrities wouldn't be doing all these 'acrobatics', just sitting there.

I wonder if this pose was reminiscent of when he was on the bottle?


----------



## maggiesze1

uh...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

does not like it at all..


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Inventive: Posh accessorises with a golden frog in another shot from the bizarre campaign


----------



## likeafeather77

LOL! Interesting!


----------



## jen6292

Strange...


----------



## ViciousBliss

haha... see i like her now... after everyone else says she's being a weirdo lol....


i effing hate the ad concept.... but i like it at the same time. maybe that was the motive. he got my attention. i BATHE in marc jacobs perfume. i don't own anything else, but hell, the guy can make me smell good and these ads are definitely something i won't soon forget. kudos to him.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I love the ads


----------



## chaz

I kind of get the frog thing,like how many frogs do you have to kiss to find your prince type thing! I wonder if its the same thought applied to bags,if it is I get it.And I like the ads,different than the high gloss airbrushed immpossibly beautiful models you usually get.I kind of 'know' Vic Beckham more,so I can in some way relate to the stuff better as she seems more of a real-ish person,y'know how you see her out and about,with her kids,doing her thing.Not just some anonymous model.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

What's up with VB and these weird MJ ad's


----------



## kittenslingerie

She shouldn't have done Marc Jacobs campaign, his ideas for his ads are just not that good or classy IMO.


----------



## Tigger11

Nope, Sorry


----------



## Charlie

Glamfoxx said:


> I hate ads that try this hard. There is a (not so) fine line between artistic and lame.


 
I agree.


----------



## claudette2

I don't care for VB and the fact that Marc Jacobs is using her in his ad campaigns does not make me feel inclined to buy more of his handbags..

I think she looks ridiculous


----------



## BagAngel

Don't like that ad, but blame MJ not VB!


----------



## harleyNemma

She actually looks washed out in the "frog prince" pic. I really hate these ad.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

LOL now i REALLY think MJ and juergen is playing joke on her


----------



## lvstratus

the picture makes no sense to me.But...what can i say!


----------



## arnott

http://music.sympatico.msn.ca/Victo...ine=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False

According to the British paper _The Daily Mail_, Beckham is intending on suing Rock & Republic for $100 million.  This Los Angeles company makes the high-end jeans collection created by Beckham.
The partnership between Beckham and Rock & Republic began in 2004, but went sour when the company accused the star of not promoting the collection.  The partnership came to an end in 2006.  

Beckham claims that the company owes her money for the collection that made more money than they had anticipated.  This is questionable since certain stores such as Kitson and Fred Segal decided to withdraw the brand _dVb_.


----------



## Nola

Beckham claims that the company owes her money for the collection that made more money than they had anticipated. This is questionable since certain stores such as Kitson and Fred Segal decided to withdraw the brand _dVb_.

That claim doesn´t make any sense LOL if she´s suing R&R what the heck has her own line dvb got to do with it.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

This is already posted in wardrobe.

Thanks for posting *arnot.*


----------



## MJDaisy

Romeo Beckham is so cute! here is a pic of him wearing uggs. this pic is from www.pinkisthenewblog.com and i did not add the pink captions btw.


----------



## frostedcouture

Oh he's so cute!  I hate Uggs personally though.  I think they're really ugly and it's just so common, why?? Do people really find them attractive and are they THAT comfortable?


----------



## MJDaisy

lol i have 2 pairs. i have sand and pink ones. i wear them during the summer because it snows where i live and gets really cold so i need something to keep my toes warm. i'd NEVER rock them with a miniskirt tho.


----------



## twiggers

They are really comfy!!!


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I love Uggs on little kids. I have a pair for my boy and its the best thing for keeping their feet warm in winter.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love them. I have a pair that used to be baby blue. 


Next winter, I'd love a pair that are dark brown. (I'll keep the blue ones and use them as bedroom slippers, or something).


I'd never wear them with a miniskirt, either.


----------



## ellacoach

I love my Uggs! I have 2 pair. They are so comfy, I live in them in the winter just like I live in flip flops in the summer!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Awww. He looks cute in Uggs!

I love my Uggs. But I only wear mine in the fall/winter. Here in Colorado we get really cold winters so Uggs are a must for me. They keep my feet soooo warm and toasty.


----------



## kymmie

It probably was not worth the battle to get him to wear different shoes.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i enver like them


----------



## BTBF

Uggs in 90s degree weather?


----------



## lostnexposed

frostedcouture said:


> Oh he's so cute!  I hate Uggs personally though.  I think they're really ugly and it's just so common, why?? Do people really find them attractive and are they THAT comfortable?



check out the ugg cardy. they're really cute!

Romeo is so cute! that's one good looking family!


----------



## Jahpson

he is so adorable.

I think Uggs are very ugly. But I got a pair. they are super warm (my feet are always cold) and I ONLY wear them in the winter. covered with jeans

i dont understand how people can wear them in the summer time. doesnt make sense to me...


----------



## stacmck

Romeo looks so cute!

Uggs are ugly as sin but are super comfortable, like wearing your slippers. I have a sand pair that I wore almost all winter


----------



## MJDaisy

MJDaisy said:


> lol i have 2 pairs. i have sand and pink ones. i wear them during the summer because it snows where i live and gets really cold so i need something to keep my toes warm. i'd NEVER rock them with a miniskirt tho.



i just re-read what i wrote, i meant during the WINTER. i would never wear uggs in summer!!!


----------



## Dazzle

Oh God!he is so cute.


----------



## cristalena56

awww he looks so cute!! but looks like he is wearing girl shoes


----------



## bern

frostedcouture said:


> are they THAT comfortable?


 
Hell yes


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

he is so cute!  Uggs are very comfortable.


----------



## Nola

Cute!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Uggs do keep your feet cool during summer.

Anyway, he looks super cute!


----------



## LVobsessed415

so cute


----------



## digby723

Aww, he's adorable!!

I have 2 pairs of uggs...I used to hate them and make fun of them, as they are SO UGLY! But, I tried them on once to make fun of them and I made my mom buy them for me, they were soooo comfy LOL!! I've never made fun of them since!


----------



## frostedcouture

Whoa there are lots of Uggs lovers!    I'm not convinced that the comfort is enough to make me want to wear those ugly shoes.  Even if they are comfy, they look so weird! in my eyes, I am not insulting anyone lol


----------



## ValleyO

hmm....."underwear model" is not the first thing that comes to mind when thinking of Posh 

Victoria Beckham is taking her husband's lead in the realm of underwear modeling! 

The former Spice Girl has been recruited by Giorgio Armani to launch his new global Emporio Armani underwear collection, to be unveiled next spring. 


"Who better than Victoria Beckham to launch our new global Emporio Armani underwear campaign?" Armani said in a press release. "Victoria is a style icon, a dynamic lady whose influence and recognition will add great excitement to the continued international growth of our Emporio Armani women's underwear business." 

Victoria's new modeling gig follows the hugely successful campaign of her husband David Beckham, who also stripped down for the famous Italian designer for his steamy underwear modeling debut.  

http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx/?news=337113&GT1=BUZZ1


----------



## Veelyn

This is already posted in the Beckham's thread


----------



## kiss n tell

O.k I don't mean to be rude but WTH I do not want to see her in underwear.  She has the body of a 14 year old with those huge fake tits stuck to her chest.


----------



## glamgirl84

^ id have to agree. talk about choosing a "model" w/ a totally unattainable and unhealthy body


----------



## madamefifi

As if we don't already see _enough_ of her physique when she's wearing _clothes?? _Tho come to think of it the underwear might cover her up a bit more.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think she will look hot!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I have to agree that she is not, in my opinion, the best person to model underwear!  (she doesn't seem wear it herself most of the time for a start!).

I think it is her "celeb status" that made her the first choice for this campaign, not her suitability.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

her boobs are too horrible to model the underwear


----------



## krisaya

She will FINALLY wear a bra? I like her and her overall look but her boobs are really gross.


----------



## Swanky

New fresh thread for all things BECKHAM!

Old thread for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/the-beckhams-95578.html


----------



## moodysmom10

thanks swanky


----------



## Tigger11

Has no-one any Christmas photo's of the Beckhams?


----------



## saz123

He's playing football in Glasgow on the 4th of Feb with AC Milan!!


----------



## Sophisticated1

thanks!


----------



## poshchick

:o David Beckham is going to be in Glasgow??! Ooohh guess who will be going to the city!!


----------



## Swanky

oddly there's a lot less celeb photos all around it seems.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'm still not feelin' her hairdo.


----------



## [vogue]

woo! new thread!

i think they're all in hiding...


----------



## serene

new pictures!


----------



## Blueberry

They're in Dubai right now and the security is strict apparently...I guess its the Beckhams choice,, they'd want to have some privacy at the moment. 
We haven't seen any pics of VB in our local newspapers either..


----------



## shoegal27

^^good for them, but bad for us.. I miss picies of VB


----------



## teemmmbee

just want to share a great commercial


----------



## serene

I want sharpie pen!


----------



## thatgurl

^^good lawd how much of a sucker am I?  There was a Sharpie print ad of him & the new Sharpie pen.  I went out & bought one.


----------



## Swanky

we need some new info, here ya go:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/business/01bizbriefs-PEPSIANDDAVI_BRF.html?ref=business

Pepsi and David Beckham End Endorsement Deal By REUTERS
Published: December 31, 2008 

PepsiCo said on Wednesday it is ending its endorsement relationship with the English soccer star David Beckham after 10 years. Mr. Beckham, who plays for the Major League Soccer team the Los Angeles Galaxy but is on loan to AC Milan in Italy, said he had nothing but good memories of his years pitching Pepsi. &#8220;I hope everyone who has seen the work Pepsi and I have done together enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed making it and, who knows, there may yet be another chapter in this long relationship,&#8221; he said in a statement. While Mr. Beckham&#8217;s signing two years ago raised public awareness of the soccer league, his tenure has been marred by injury and poor performance by the Galaxy, and TV ratings for the sports league remain stagnant. Mr. Beckham, 33, promoted Pepsi in commercials over the years dressed as a cowboy, a surfer and a gladiator.


----------



## Swanky

*http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/sweat-it-like-beckham/5720*

*January 02, 2009*









Fearing that calories from holiday helpings of steamed broccoli or the umpteenth swig of kombucha tea may take her up to a size 2, Victoria Beckham is shirking fad diets in favor of a little Wii therapy. Using Boogie Superstar, the ever-resourceful Posh simultaneously manages bonding time with the kids, fights the fat, works off anger issues, and even improves upon clumsy choreography from her days as a Spice Girl. Savvy game developers looking to mint a small fortune off Beckham's Wii whims need do nothing more than revive this old gem for the same console. As always, an anonymous tipster -- possibly her mother -- has something to say, adding, "I hope she doesn't get too skinny again."


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham: Training in the New Year*





He&#8217;s the consummate sportsman who never stops trying to get the leading edge on the competition, and earlier today (January 2) David Beckham was spotted hard at work as he trained with his team AC Milan.
The British soccer stud was over in Dubai, United Arab Emirates honing his craft on the pitch, seen with teammates Ronaldhino and Paolo Maldini as the stretched out and ran a few drills.


----------



## Swanky

_January 4, 2009_

thebosh.com
Victoria Beckham stays awake thinking about fashion


 http://buzz.yahoo.com/article/pub/h...eckham_stays_awake_thinking_about_fashion.php




Victoria Beckham stays awake thinking about fashion.


Victoria Beckham stays awake thinking about fashion

Victoria Beckham is often kept awake wondering about the next day's fashion choices, SS reports .
She reveals, "I was talking to Gordon Ramsay and David about this the other day and they're the same.
"Gordon visualizes a meal, then figures out how to prepare it. David visualizes the goal.
"I'll lie in bed and think, what kind of look do I want to go for tomorrow? Then I find the pieces in my mind to create it."
By Marlon posted time [11:06 AM]


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lowing-black-dress-AC-Milan-dinner-party.html

*Victoria Beckham struts her stuff in billowing black dress at AC Milan dinner party
*

By Jo Clements
Last updated at 4:52 PM on 04th January 2009

With a penchant for pencil skirts, she has described her style as &#8216;British school teacher&#8217;.
But Victoria Beckham did away with classroom chic as she walked the red carpet in Dubai.

The former Spice Girl hid her sometimes skeletal frame under a billowing black Dolce and Gabbana dress when she accompanied husband David to an AC Milan dinner party.







 Fashionable: Victoria Beckham struts her stuff as she arrives for dinner
With a corset-style top and huge skirt, the outfit swamped Victoria&#8217;s tiny figure as she arrived at the event on Saturday.

She finished off her look with trademark killer black heels and a floral tiara in her cropped dark hair.

Victoria, 34, looked glamorous as she stood by David&#8217;s side at the Italian football club&#8217;s party.






 A dressed-down David Beckham and impeccably clothed Victoria arrive for dinner

But the 33-year-old England star, who has signed with AC Milan for three months, was a little more dressed down in black trousers and a white polo shirt.

David missed New Year with his wife and their three sons, to join AC Milan at their Middle East winter training camp.

The Italian soccer giants are being put through their paces ahead of a friendly match with German team Hamburg SV on January 6.







 Victoria touches her hand to her face, perhaps trying to prevent a sneeze from ruing her outfit

On New Year&#8217;s Eve the former England captain was seen struggling for breath as he ran in his socks in the sand. After every 30-second bout of rigorous exercise, he had to stop to recuperate.

But he looked a little more comfortable on Saturday night as he placed his arm around Victoria&#8217;s waist.
The former Spice Girl, nicknamed Posh, has recently been plugging her own dVb fashion range and stepping out in her own creations.

Last month she showed off three figure-hugging outfits in just 15 hours as she helped her husband settle in Milan.

The form-fitting designs, which cost between £1,600 and £1,900 emphasised her worryingly thin frame.






 Victoria shows off the simple back of her black dress

But this time around, Victoria left her own fashion line at home in favour of her wider Dolce and Gabbana number.

The singer recently spoke out against suggestions that her image has changed to fit in with laid-back LA style since her move to California last year.

She said: &#8216;It hasn't, not at all. I am very British in my style. Think school teacher.

&#8216;I love pencil skirts and fitted blouses, classic cut dresses and well fitted jeans mixed 
with classic tailoring.&#8217;


----------



## Swanky

Dressing down: The Beckhams at a golf course in Dubai, where David is training with AC Milan



Victoria, who has famously claimed she does not own any flat shoes, launched her dVb line in September at New York Fashion Week.

She has also revealed that her look is influenced more by old fashioned style rather than the latest trend.
&#8216;The 1950s icons had such class. I love the glamour and sophisticated style of Jackie O and Audrey Hepburn,&#8217; she said.

David has signed up with Serie A side AC Milan for three months, during LA Galaxy&#8217;s off season.

The Italian club have one of the oldest squads in European football and their staff are known for prolonging the careers of the over 30s.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.nowmagazine.co.uk/celebr...ia-beckham-i-look-like-crap-in-the-morning/1/






 Victoria & David Beckham live in LA now


*Victoria Beckham: I look like crap in the morning*

Posh says she's just like any normal mum
Sunday, 4 January 2009

*Victoria Beckham* hides behind sunglasses when she's feeling unattractive. 
The former Spice Girl says she&#8217;s just like any other working mum.
&#8216;I look like crap [in the morning],&#8217; she says. &#8216;I&#8217;ve got three children. 
'I never wear make-up or dress up at home. That&#8217;s why I like big sunglasses. They hide a multitude of sins.&#8217;

*Posh*, 34, doesn&#8217;t understand why she and husband David, 33, get hassled by paparazzi.

&#8216;They shouldn't really bother following me,&#8217; she says. &#8216;There are far more interesting people in Hollywood than myself and David&#8217;


----------



## Nola

She looks adooorable!


----------



## blueeyez259

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>


 
Love her whole outfit!


----------



## karo

^^^ She looks so gorgeous smiling!


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>


 
love love love her look on dress down days!! Flowy long dress, with a nude handbag and a headband.

Just gorgeous!


----------



## karo

More pics of David and Victoria Beckham at the AC Milan party in Dubai (January 3).


----------



## Swanky

*KICK IT!*

David Beckham trained for an AC Milan soccer game in Dubai Wednesday. http://www.usmagazine.com/hot_pics_gallery?o=17


----------



## intheevent

Thanks swanky! Wonder why David looks so under dressed in the dubai pics


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks for the new thread!  I just love her short hair when it's all tousled.


----------



## karo

Two more pics from the golf course


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and her sons out cheering on David (January 6).


----------



## vlore

She looks FAB but isn't she a little over-dressed for a soccer game?


----------



## moodysmom10

good god look at that rock!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair looks really cute there!


----------



## [vogue]

That is a Himalayan Birkin with DIAMOND hardware!! Jaw-dropping!!


----------



## envyme

[vogue];9224861 said:
			
		

> That is a Himalayan Birkin with DIAMOND hardware!! Jaw-dropping!!



Do yo have a close-up of it?


----------



## priss

envyme.

Our very own TPF member Vernilover has one.  Its the exact same bag.  Visit her thread called Vernilover's Economic Stimulus reveal and you can see how fab that bag is.  I'd sell  organs for that bag.  Certainly I can live w/ 1/4th of my liver.


----------



## H_addict

envyme said:


> Do yo have a close-up of it?


 
*Envy*, here is a pic Verni's (STUNNING!!!) bag:


----------



## H_addict

And here is a better pic of VB with hers:


----------



## priss

In the soccer picture, her shoes look too big, as usual.


----------



## vlore

H_addict said:


> *Envy*, here is a pic Verni's (STUNNING!!!) bag:



I only have one thing to say: BREATH-TAKING!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Oh, I am speechless.  That Birkin looks so delicious with her pearls!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow her hair is looking good again. I love her outfit. Any excuse to dress like a lady, is a good excuse to me. Very classy.


----------



## renie

kittenslingerie said:


> Wow her hair is looking good again. I love her outfit. Any excuse to dress like a lady, is a good excuse to me. Very classy.



I completely agree!! 

That Birkin is the most amazing bag I have seen ever.  Holy goodness.


----------



## chaz

WOW at her Birkin!!!


----------



## mimi23

*how much does that birkin cost?*


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. That big is TDF! [And I usually am not a fan of Birkins]


----------



## H_addict

mimi23 said:


> *how much does that birkin cost?*


 
$150,000.00 +


----------



## Tigger11

ok, so just a thought, has anyone seen Vernilover and VB in the same room together?
(only joking!!!)


----------



## Jahpson

H_addict said:


> *Envy*, here is a pic Verni's (STUNNING!!!) bag:


 

*heart attack*


----------



## chaz

Tigger11 said:


> ok, so just a thought, has anyone seen Vernilover and VB in the same room together?
> (only joking!!!)


 
LOL!! Thats so funny!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow she's looking great, as always


----------



## Veelyn

h_addict said:


> $150,000.00 +



holy smokes!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Well if you've got it, spend it!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Right! you can't take it with ya when ya go!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and the kids dining out with Dolce & Gabbana (January 8).


----------



## envyme

Woah!!! Thanks *PRISS* and *H LOVER*!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Their sons are darling! Love how their hair is slicked to the side..how cute! Lol!


----------



## lightblue84

more pics


----------



## chaz

I love her coat and it looks fab with the Loubotins,very chic as always!


----------



## Jahpson

i see snow on the ground and she is wearing no stockings.

brave lady


----------



## Veelyn

The kids look so cute!


----------



## legaldiva

H_addict said:


> $150,000.00 +


 
OK--I take back my admiration for this bag.  That's just obscene.  I also call it shameful.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and sons arriving in Rome (January 9).


----------



## envyme

I NEEEEEEEEED these boots!! HOTNESS!


----------



## vlore

I  how she is always, always holding her kids hands!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love those boots too! Looking fab as always!


----------



## Swanky

she's adorable but her legs are *orange*! LOL!


----------



## chaz

^^^^ They are a bit!! But I have to say,she has an enviable collection of gorgeous coats,they must keep her warm enough to go bare legged,its making me cold just looking at her!


----------



## intheevent

which CL style is that??


----------



## Swanky

I love that her boys are always so clean cut.  I keep my little boys' hair coiffed short too. . . it's almost refreshing to see that now since most little boys have shaggy surfer styles it seems like.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love that her boys are always so clean cut. I keep my little boys' hair coiffed short too. . . it's almost refreshing to see that now since most little boys have shaggy surfer styles it seems like.


 
Yeah, I hate boys with long hair.  I basically keep my kids hair in a buzz cut.  Besides being easier they look sooooo cute that way!

Vickie's hair looks great and I looooove the birkin!!


----------



## cutiepie21

vlore said:


> I  how she is always, always holding her kids hands!




She needs them to help stabilize her when she walks in those TALL stilettos!  LMBO!


----------



## moodysmom10

haha yeah _they_ are holding _her_ hands!


----------



## [vogue]

The photo looks a bit colour-edited though.

I love that Marc Jacobs coat! Military and very sexy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i was gonna ask what that jacket is, but i don't have to anymore, thanks 

love it!


----------



## vlore

cutiepie21 said:


> She needs them to help stabilize her when she walks in those TALL stilettos!  LMBO!



Like when she wears something like this, right?!


----------



## [vogue]

That black lace coat is Dolce, btw!! (:

Those giambattistas are scary!!


----------



## chaz

[vogue];9266969 said:
			
		

> The photo looks a bit colour-edited though.
> 
> I love that Marc Jacobs coat! Military and very sexy!


 
LOL!! That was the wording I was looking for,and gave up! Still,I would rather have legs that color than my pasty white ones any day!

I love the coat too,she has such a knack of picking things that are so gorgeous and suit her so well!Although the bare legs make me go brrr at the thought of the cold,she does look very sexy!


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* snaps a photo of her three boys  *Brooklyn Joseph*, 9, *Romeo James*, 6, and *Cruz David*, 3  with two Roman soldiers in front of The Colosseum in Rome, Italy on Saturday (January 10).


----------



## chaz

What a great photo!! I remember having pics done with centurains like that when DH and myself were on honeymoon there,great to see her relaxing and doing touristy stuff!

Love the dress and the shoes too.


----------



## Jahpson

im almost envy of her figure and I'm much more curvier than her.


----------



## BTBF

MichelleAntonia said:


> i was gonna ask what that jacket is, but i don't have to anymore, thanks
> 
> love it!


 

And it's on sale too... around $900 from $2K plus.


----------



## Tigger11

^^^which coat, the black lace?
Any link?


----------



## Couture 23

I love Victoria Beckham and David Beckham! They make a great couple, they have beautiful children! They're so cute and adorable!


----------



## candypants1100

omg she is actually smiling in that last picture above!!! i can't believe it!!! she should smile more- she looks fantastic when she does


----------



## Swanky

Have you guys been to Rome and the Colosseum?  It's nearly impossible to walk there in sneaks! LOL!
Seriously. . . we all know she's fab, but get real.  Heels at the Colosseum it's really ridiculous.


----------



## caarlyntryl

Hah hah, I know what you mean, but I definitely trounced around Rome (including the Colloseo) in 4 inch heels. It's do-able, and actually not too bad as long as you're practiced at walking on the balls of your feet so as to not ruin the heels.


----------



## S'Mom

I love VB but I have to laugh because trying to walk on the cobblestones in Rome in 4" stilleto's has to be a killer!!!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz were spotted at Heathrow on Saturday (January 10).


----------



## [vogue]

Tigger11 said:


> ^^^which coat, the black lace?
> Any link?



The black coat is a Dolce & Gabbana piece which she once wore a very long time ago - if I'm not mistaken, it was when David got his OBE from the Queen. It's really lovely.


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Have you guys been to Rome and the Colosseum? It's nearly impossible to walk there in sneaks! LOL!
> Seriously. . . we all know she's fab, but get real. Heels at the Colosseum it's really ridiculous.


 
Yep,real ankle snapping stuff!! How she's done it in heels I'll never know,all credit to her for doing it though!


----------



## Swanky

^^^^I know it's doable. . . it's just silly is all! LOL!  
We walked around the Colosseum for 2 hours and the floor has very/deep cracks and is so uneven.  Even just getting frm the street TO the COlosseum is a deathwalk if you don't look at the ground on the way!   It's just not practical, even if you're deadset on always being photographed in stilettos! 

I walked in Rome in Louboutin's and would never do it again and that was w/ a car dropping at the front door of a Palace! LOL!


----------



## caarlyntryl

^ Hah hah, yes, definitely silly... but worth it! 

But can you imagine how much her feet must hurt on a regular basis???


----------



## moodysmom10

they prob. don't hurt anymore...i know i go thru times where i ware heels all the time and they just get used to them...


----------



## HOTasFCUK

moodysmom10 said:


> they prob. don't hurt anymore...i know i go thru times where i ware heels all the time and they just get used to them...


 
Nah i never get used to them LOL i wish i could walk around everywhere in heels like her! I guess it helps when you are air light & your Birkin bag weighs more than you do! I really envy her style though! Even when she wears something weird, it still looks amazing!


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^^^I know it's doable. . . it's just silly is all! LOL!
> We walked around the Colosseum for 2 hours and the floor has very/deep cracks and is so uneven. Even just getting frm the street TO the COlosseum is a deathwalk if you don't look at the ground on the way!  It's just not practical, even if you're deadset on always being photographed in stilettos!
> 
> *I walked in Rome in Louboutin's and would never do it again and that was w/ a car dropping at the front door of a Palace! LOL*!


 
Nooooooo!!!You are a braver woman than me, I totally did it all in flats!! We were there a week,whole lot in flats!! I took heels for a night out,but when I saw how far we would be walking,and some of the paths,I wimped and stayed in my flats!:shame:


----------



## ~bastet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^^^I know it's doable. . . it's just silly is all! LOL!
> We walked around the Colosseum for 2 hours and the floor has very/deep cracks and is so uneven.  Even just getting frm the street TO the COlosseum is a deathwalk if you don't look at the ground on the way!   It's just not practical, even if you're deadset on always being photographed in stilettos!
> 
> I walked in Rome in Louboutin's and would never do it again and that was w/ a car dropping at the front door of a Palace! LOL!



I was in Rome last September and was floored at how the Italian women could walk around the city in sky high stiletto platforms!! I wore 2 inch wedges one day and almost killed myself a few times when I stopped concentrating on walking.  I lack the coordination, but admire people who can pull it off!


----------



## Jahpson

moodysmom10 said:


> they prob. don't hurt anymore...i know i go thru times where i ware heels all the time and they just get used to them...


 

lmao! yeah, she probably lost all feeling in her feet.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

~bastet said:


> I was in Rome last September and was floored at how the Italian women could walk around the city in sky high stiletto platforms!! I wore 2 inch wedges one day and almost killed myself a few times when I stopped concentrating on walking. I lack the coordination, but admire people who can pull it off!


 
When i was in Italy a few years ago, our tour giude wore heels & pointy high boots to walk all over! I couldn't believe it! I was in pain from wearing Nike's to walk around! Especially since many of the streets were that old cobblestone! No way i could last even 5 minutes & there are little hills all over the towns!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Speaking of Posh, high heels, cobblestone, & Rome, here are some pics from dlisted.com of her & the kids in Rome!

Opppss just realized these were posted on the last page! And i'm here thinking its a MAJOR coincidence about all this talk of heels & Rome! LOL dlisted.com is slow with their info then!


----------



## Swanky

chaz, it was only one night and I had to. . . it was a dressy night! LOL! AND it was raining, ick!

Put her numb feet aside, it's not even safe, she's really lucky her heel didn't get stuck or twist her ankle!:s


----------



## Mischa*Meesh

I *absolutely* adore Victoria Beckham! I would sell my soul to be as fab as her.  But I just purchased some of her dVb sunglasses online from shopbop.com $72!  but I hope they look good on me... since there's no returns! But I'd love to buy more of her sunglasses, but they seem hard as hell to find. 

I even read her book. My sister works at a bookstore... maybe she'll buy it for me


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Mischa*Meesh said:


> I *absolutely* adore Victoria Beckham! I would sell my soul to be as fab as her.  But I just purchased some of her dVb sunglasses online from shopbop.com $72!  but I hope they look good on me... since there's no returns! But I'd love to buy more of her sunglasses, but they seem hard as hell to find.
> 
> I even read her book. My sister works at a bookstore... maybe she'll buy it for me



oooh, i'm gonna go see if there are any more! 


btw, my name is michelle but everyone calls me mischa. before the actress on the OC, i had never heard of anyone else with my name.


----------



## Mischa*Meesh

MichelleAntonia said:


> oooh, i'm gonna go see if there are any more!
> 
> 
> btw, my name is michelle but everyone calls me mischa. before the actress on the OC, i had never heard of anyone else with my name.



Hahaha my name is Michelle too!!!! Hi!


----------



## [vogue]

Credit: Armani

This is the photoshoot for the Armani lingerie line. I think her body looks real good here - toned but not too skinny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot!!


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> chaz, it was only one night and I had to. . . it was a dressy night! LOL! AND it was raining, ick!
> 
> Put her numb feet aside, it's not even safe, she's really lucky her heel didn't get stuck or twist her ankle!:s


 
Ooo,rain,those paths...doesn't even bear thinking about!

Gone are the days I can wear heels all the time like VB does,since I had my DD ang got out of the habit,it feels like my feet are on fire after half an hour! I did try some things Jahpson put me onto,but even then,OW!!!!! I'm always in flats these days.I adore how VB does heels all the time,just really wish I could too!


----------



## chaz

Good gracious,that is one hot pic!!!!!

Vogue,I agree,she doesn't look skinny to me here,just very toned,almost athletic?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

She looks greaaaaaaaaaat! (Not that she doesn't ALWAYS!) I think this is the first time I have seen her bare stomach since she had children...I always wondered if she maybe had saggy skin or stretch marks, but no, she is obviously just as lucky as the rest of Hollywood moms seem to be and is blessed with good genes and bounce RIGHT back


----------



## Jahpson

I want my eyebrows like that. lol


----------



## teemmmbee

wow, that Birkin is AMAZING!! and I am not a big fan of Hermes.


----------



## poshchick

^^ I daresay the pictures above have been photoshopped and touched up = there's a picture of her floating around somewhere in an orange skirt that you can clearly see saggy skin on her stomach, and she's always said herself that she has it.


----------



## Swanky

maybe she had it remedied


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yeah even dlisted was saying that it looked like they photoshopped her to give her a little extra meat! I think its the angle of her upper thigh that makes it look big. I heard the stories about her ruined stomach but i also heard that she had a tummy tuck done right after her last son was born. She has also said in magazines that she doesn't look good naked. 

Her ad is pretty hot but i'm still loving her husband's ad much more!!!


----------



## chaz

^^ I saw a pic of that I think? With the orange skirt on. I think its fair to say there has been some photoshop done,everyone seems to have some amount done these days don't they? I did read she is also exercising now,something she always insisted she never did as she hated it so much.Could be that that has helped her tummy get back into shape?

But agree,DB's ad is more appealing! LOL!!!


----------



## Jahpson

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yeah even dlisted was saying that it looked like they photoshopped her to give her a little extra meat! I think its the angle of her upper thigh that makes it look big. I heard the stories about her ruined stomach but i also heard that she had a tummy tuck done right after her last son was born. *She has also said in magazines that she doesn't look good naked. *
> 
> Her ad is pretty hot but i'm still loving her husband's ad much more!!!


 

Balooney!!

if that were the case, I dont think David would have given her three kids!!!

she likes what she sees Ill bet, she is just given the press one of those classic "pity me" stories. LOLL


----------



## thatgurl

kittenslingerie said:


> Wow her hair is looking good again. I love her outfit. Any excuse to dress like a lady, is a good excuse to me. Very classy.



ITA.  I think she looks great!


----------



## thatgurl

vlore said:


> I  how she is always, always holding her kids hands!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love that her boys are always so clean cut. I keep my little boys' hair coiffed short too. . . it's almost refreshing to see that now since most little boys have shaggy surfer styles it seems like.



ITA on both these points!!


----------



## renie

Jahpson said:


> Balooney!!
> 
> if that were the case, I dont think David would have given her three kids!!!
> 
> she likes what she sees Ill bet, she is just given the press one of those classic "pity me" stories. LOLL



I think the point was missed that her body isn't great since having kids - not before.


----------



## lightblue84

*David Beckham* keeps warm with a beanie as he visits the Emporio Armani store with *Roberta Armani*, niece of *Giorgio Armani* in Milan, Italy on Thursday.


----------



## chaz

Whos that?

Not feelin the hat David,sorry!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i LOVE when he wears the beanie


----------



## hansyu

the armani ad is HOT! love vb.


----------



## nillacobain

poshchick said:


> ^^ I daresay the pictures above have been photoshopped and touched up = there's a picture of her floating around somewhere in an orange skirt that you can clearly see saggy skin on her stomach, and she's always said herself that she has it.


 
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=2&item=5863
is this the picture? I think the pics have been photoshopped, too... but every woman would pay to have her body after 3 kids!

more pics:
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=27&item=973
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=27&item=968
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=21&item=2229
http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=21&item=2175

I really don't like her Dolce and Gabbana period!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DB looks hot with that beanie! Yum!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

nillacobain said:


> http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=132&page=2&item=5863


 

That's the only picture I came across online of "saggy stomach" but to me that looks hardly saggy  Also on the rest of the picures I don't see any saggy skin but a stomach that looks like most girls my age who have no kids!


----------



## chaz

^^^ that was the only pic I could find too,and its not so bad,especially after three kids!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that looks like definition to me! it's a bit obscured by the chiffon, but still


----------



## poshchick

Nope, none of those pictures, it was an orange skirt, and I'm sure she had long hair - I will try and find it but it did look really bad. Maybe she has had it 'fixed up' since then but surely she would have some scarring??

Infact, I'm mistaken - it was that picture of her on the beach with David in that orange 'cover-up' dress type thing and her stomach could be seen underneath and it was definetely wrinkled! But you are right, after 3 kids I would be fine with that too! lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sometimes super thin skin (aka very low body fat %) doesn't have enough to "hold it up" and keep the appearance of smoothness, which is decent level of fat can do. so it looks "wrinkly", even though the skin isn't aged.


----------



## chaz

Poshchick,I know the pic you mean,I hunted for it for ages and couldn't find it anywhere,the only one I could find was the one with her in the chiffon cut out top thing.I think the pic in the orange skirt was not long after having last babe?  I guess time has helped a lot,I know after my DD,my tummy was a bit meh,but some time on,and its alright now,I only had the one,so I can imagine three can,pretty close together can take a real toll on you?


----------



## chaz

MichelleAntonia said:


> sometimes super thin skin (aka very low body fat %) doesn't have enough to "hold it up" and keep the appearance of smoothness, which is decent level of fat can do. so it looks "wrinkly", even though the skin isn't aged.


 
That is very true,good point!!


----------



## [vogue]

There are new pictures of her with David at Nobu Armani (the name sounds really cute).. she's in that furry coat (again, I hate it) and leather pants (love it).. but I have yet to find them. I saw it, then fell asleep, and now, I can't remember where I saw them.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^maybe it was in a dream


----------



## [vogue]

^LOL! I'm pretty sure it wasn't...


----------



## chaz

^^^ I normally love her style,but I really don't like that coat.Good on her for wearing things more than once though.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

How does she walk in high heels all the time. I cant, my feet do kill me, I know people say no pain no gain.. but god I do try my best to stay as long as I can in them .. any clues, do you think Victoria had botox in the bottom of her feet .


----------



## Label Addict

Just a thought...

if there are suggestions that the Armani pics are airbrushed/photoshopped to look a little more athletic isn't it also possible that the pics with the wrinkly tummy could also be photoshop?


----------



## moodysmom10

lil miss cheeky said:


> How does she walk in high heels all the time. I cant, my feet do kill me, I know people say no pain no gain.. but god I do try my best to stay as long as I can in them .. any clues, do you think Victoria had botox in the bottom of her feet .


 
noo I don't think so at all before i had my daughter and for like the next 2 year's after that i wore hill almost all the time and my feet just got used to it. As long as the shoe's were broke in and didn't hurt my feet like that I could wear them all day or night. i dunno maybe not all ppl get used to it??


----------



## priss

Im still on the hunt for her sunglasses.  Every retailer who use to sell em is out of stock and they dont seem to be coming back.


----------



## moodysmom10

ahh i ment heels lol


----------



## lightblue84

*David Beckham* poses for photographers prior to the Emporio Armani Menswear fashion show in Milan, Italy on Sunday.
 The 33-year-old soccer player sat in the front row at the fashion show, seated next to *Giorgio*s niece, *Robert Armani*.


----------



## lightblue84

don't knoe if these are new or old pics


----------



## karo

These are new lightblue!
Here are more:
David and Victoria Beckham out at Nobu in Milan (January 18)


----------



## chaz

Gosh,he does look pretty good in a suit!


----------



## poshchick

He looks like he has lost some weight (in his face?) 
And I love how he is wrapped up in a scarf and she's tottering about in a one shoulder dress! 
Love her shoes too!
Also, her hair seems to grow mega fast! It doesn't seem like yesterday her hair was in a proper crop and now it's all quiffed and clipped up!


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Lol! She is so impractical at times...........but I think its fab! I do like to see what she's wearing,however impractical, a bit of glamour to brighten up my day! Would be boring if she did normal too much!

And I don't see the difference with David,but I don't pay as much attention to him,I'm too busy looking at her shoes,dresses or Birkins! Maybe its as he's getting a bit older his face is looking slimmer?? I couldn't say with any conviction in all honesty.


----------



## H_addict

Here is another pic of VB for Armani (I think this one is _really_ sexy )


----------



## MichelleAntonia

chaz said:


> And I don't see the difference with David,but I don't pay as much attention to him,I'm too busy looking at her shoes,dresses or Birkins!







say, whaaaaaaaat? 


lol, no matter how gorgeous she might be dressed, or the amazing bag she might have.... he is always far more gorgeous than those things. my eye goes directly to him haha


----------



## chaz

H-Addict,your right,for woman of slight proportions.............that is one sexy pic!!!


----------



## chaz

MichelleAntonia said:


> say, whaaaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> lol, no matter how gorgeous she might be dressed, or the amazing bag she might have.... he is always far more gorgeous than those things. my eye goes directly to him haha


 
I know!! Sad but true!! He is undeniably great looking,but he doesn't really do it for me.....................at least I'll step out of your way if he was ever in front of us in person!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

They are such a hot couple!


----------



## Swanky

that is a sexy pic!!!!

He's thinner because he's training again I think.


----------



## priss

H_addict said:


> Here is another pic of VB for Armani (I think this one is _really_ sexy )


 
Damn, 

It's like looking in a mirror.


----------



## poshchick

There was an article in my magazine today saying what demands she had for her photos and that she wouldn't sign them off until she was totally happy with them - i.e airbrushing etc. Not sure how valid it is but confirms what my first thoughts on the photos were..


----------



## lil miss cheeky

moodysmom10 said:


> noo I don't think so at all before i had my daughter and for like the next 2 year's after that i wore hill almost all the time and my feet just got used to it. As long as the shoe's were broke in and didn't hurt my feet like that I could wear them all day or night. i dunno maybe not all ppl get used to it??


I have to wear flats all week, and at the weekend I love wearing my heel. but the pain to much... on the ball of my foot and lil toe. Maybe I should wear them  around at the evening time ?


----------



## lil miss cheeky

chaz said:


> H-Addict,your right,for woman of slight proportions.............that is one sexy pic!!!


Woo she looks amazing


----------



## Swanky

to be honest, I'd be the same way. . . if I were a celeb I'd demand to have final OK on my photos as well, especially ones like this.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham accompanied her soccer star hubby David to a fashionable party in Milan on Tuesday night (January 20).


----------



## RedSoleAddict

The two of them together...


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Victoria on the cover of February 2009 Russian Vogue


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> to be honest, I'd be the same way. . . if I were a celeb I'd demand to have final OK on my photos as well, especially ones like this.


 
Um,I only had one baby,and I'd be the same too!! If I was baring so much,I'd want the pics to look as perfect as possible.


----------



## chaz

One for MichelleAntonia..............its got DB in it!!

That is a great pic!


----------



## [vogue]

RedSoleAddict said:


> Victoria on the cover of February 2009 Russian Vogue



That hat she's wearing is Loewe Spring 09. Gorgeous.

She looks absolutely divine there! Her pose is cheeky and her facial bone structure is gorgeous!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

chaz said:


> One for MichelleAntonia..............its got DB in it!!
> 
> That is a great pic!




haha, thank you!

a pic of them both is the best kind


----------



## thatgurl

RedSoleAddict said:


> The two of them together...



Hawt indeed........


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks radiant in red!


----------



## H_addict

Out and about in Milan (originally posted by *Lime* in _Stars and Hermes_ thread):


----------



## chaz

^^^ I love that Birkin,its such a classic.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous. I really love that headband.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## Elise499

In Russian Vogue


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Great pics!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree! She looks great in them!


----------



## karo

More pics of Victoria Beckham out at the Gibo Show Room (January 21).


----------



## moodysmom10

her hair is really cute with the head band like that!


----------



## Swanky

CUTE headband!! but why are her feet a weird color? ush:


----------



## Jahpson

RedSoleAddict said:


> Victoria on the cover of February 2009 Russian Vogue


 

i love that cover


----------



## chaz

Swanky,I see what you mean,fake tan mishap I think? The color does look pretty concentrated there,must have put too much on or something.


----------



## chaz

I love this pic of her,very cute swing in her hips!!


----------



## Swanky

6 or maybe too much time in flip flops in holiday recently?  Either way I'm surprised she left the hosue that way! LOL!

I think this "news" is only because they'll be in LA for a while? 
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/article2151986.ece






Jordan calls truce with Beckhams

By STUART PINK 
Published: 20 Jan 2009 

*JORDAN hopes to end her long-running feud with VICTORIA BECKHAM when she moves to LA. *

The pair haven't seen eye-to-eye since Jordan, real name Katie Price, dated *DAVID BECKHAM'S* former Manchester United teammate *DWIGHT YORKE*. 
However, now the reality star is moving to LA with hubby* PETER ANDRE* and their family, Jordan wants to bury the hatchet by inviting the Beckhams to their new pad once they return from Italy. 
Jordan told OK!: "They would be more than welcome. 
"I'd definitely be up for meeting up with them." 






 New neighbours ... The Beckhams

SPLASH

It's not long now until Jordan and Peter start their new life in the States. 
The couple have told their children *HARVEY*, *JUNIOR* and *PRINCESS *about the move and found them schools. 
Peter is looking forward to working on his music with some top US producers, while Jordan is keen to sample other aspects of LA life. 
"Mostly the sunshine, " she said. "I'm used to running in the UK in the freezing cold so it may take a while to get used to that. 
"I'm also looking forward to stuff like taking Harvey and Junior to hip-hop classes. 
"And I want to take Princess to cheerleading school. 
"It's just going to be really nice to live there for a while and see what it's like."


----------



## H_addict

^^^ I think that would be so cool if they can get together and have lunch or something (not that it would make a difference in _my_ life but it would be nice ). I remember the rift over something stupid and was soooo long ago. Both gals are much older and wiser now.







Elise499 said:


> In Russian Vogue


 

AMAZING photos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^that jordan chick scares me.  and she named her daughter _princess_??  come on!


----------



## gucci lover

^^LOL  - she def needs to lay off on the spray tan!  

I think Vic's makeup was toooo dark when she was wearing the red dress.


----------



## chaz

H_addict said:


> ^^^ I think that would be so cool if they can get together and have lunch or something (not that it would make a difference in _my_ life but it would be nice ). I remember the rift over something stupid and was soooo long ago. Both gals are much older and wiser now.
> 
> Totally,wouldn't make a difference to my life,but it would be just great to see them being adult and getting along,set a really good example in manners and graciousness.I think both of them are capable of it,hope it works out!!!


----------



## chaz

gucci lover said:


> ^^LOL - she def needs to lay off on the spray tan!
> 
> I think Vic's makeup was toooo dark when she was wearing the red dress.


 


 This one?? Does look too dark,but I would take that any day of the week over my pasty mug!!!!!! I don't even attempt to fake tan myself,not after an orange palms that lasted for days incident!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^Yeap that's the one. She's still stunning none the less. But ooooooh you poor thing! I was watching a wedding show and the bride had a mess with the spray tan. Solution  Whitening toothpaste LOL give it another round


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^ I have since heard lemon juice is a great way to get rid of orange palms too.........but I'm too sissy to have another go!


----------



## Nola

Oh my goodness! Love the new Vicky pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## MiuMiow

Strangest sensation: looked at a photo of Victoria and suddenly felt so so tired. She is just always 'on'. I love how she looks, I envy her no end but is she not _exhausted_? I mean it has really been since in the Spices that she is always immaculate. I love you Vicky, but just looking at you puffs me out!


----------



## karo

Victoria leaving Milan (January 22).


----------



## lil miss cheeky

what bag is that in the picture thats in milan


----------



## luvmy3girls

I wonder if she's letting her hair grow out


----------



## intheevent

I love her look leaving Milan


----------



## H_addict

lil miss cheeky said:


> what bag is that in the picture thats in milan


 
*LOEWE "CALLE" bag* (comes with a $10K price tag )


----------



## priss

> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/article2151986.eceJordan calls truce with Beckhams
> 
> By STUART PINK
> Published: 20 Jan 2009
> 
> ... The Beckhams
> 
> SPLASH
> 
> 
> "Mostly the sunshine, " she said. "I'm used to running in the UK in the freezing cold so it may take a while to get used to that.
> "I'm also looking forward to stuff like taking Harvey and Junior to *hip-hop classes. *
> "And I want to take Princess to cheerleading school.
> "It's just going to be really nice to live there for a while and see what it's like."




What exactly is a hip hop class?  And what do they teach in these classes?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^dance class, they teach the hip hop style of dance.


----------



## priss

well, i assumed thats what she meant.  but she didnt say "dance".  i was amused by the fact that she just said "hip hop class", when hip hop is an entire culture.

her quote kinda read like, she was taking them to a class on the culture of hip hop.

sorry i guess i was just being a black chick amused by how small she thinks the term "hip hop" is.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, it would seem that way!

but then again, when i was taking dance, they kinda called them all like that-- jazz class, tap class, etc. and ppl who didn't take dance pretty much knew when you referred to it that it was dance. i dunno, maybe it's changed


----------



## Swanky

I agree, it's just 'understood' I think.

My BFF's little girl, who is black BTW, also calls it just hip-hop.
We meet for dinner after and she always says XXX has hip hop tonite, we'll see you after.


----------



## Jahpson

priss said:


> well, i assumed thats what she meant. but she didnt say "dance". i was amused by the fact that she just said "hip hop class", when hip hop is an entire culture.
> 
> her quote kinda read like, she was taking them to a class on the culture of hip hop.
> 
> sorry i guess i was just being a black chick amused by how small she thinks the term "hip hop" is.


 

lol! your just reading into it too much, deary. :laughs:


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 6 or maybe too much time in flip flops in holiday recently? Either way I'm surprised she left the hosue that way! LOL!
> 
> I think this "news" is only because they'll be in LA for a while?
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/article2151986.ece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan calls truce with Beckhams
> 
> By STUART PINK
> Published: 20 Jan 2009
> 
> *JORDAN hopes to end her long-running feud with VICTORIA BECKHAM when she moves to LA. *
> 
> The pair haven't seen eye-to-eye since Jordan, real name Katie Price, dated *DAVID BECKHAM'S* former Manchester United teammate *DWIGHT YORKE*.
> However, now the reality star is moving to LA with hubby* PETER ANDRE* and their family, Jordan wants to bury the hatchet by inviting the Beckhams to their new pad once they return from Italy.
> Jordan told OK!: "They would be more than welcome.
> "I'd definitely be up for meeting up with them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New neighbours ... The Beckhams
> 
> SPLASH
> 
> It's not long now until Jordan and Peter start their new life in the States.
> The couple have told their children *HARVEY*, *JUNIOR* and *PRINCESS *about the move and found them schools.
> Peter is looking forward to working on his music with some top US producers, while Jordan is keen to sample other aspects of LA life.
> "Mostly the sunshine, " she said. "I'm used to running in the UK in the freezing cold so it may take a while to get used to that.
> "I'm also looking forward to stuff like taking Harvey and Junior to hip-hop classes.
> "And I want to take Princess to cheerleading school.
> "It's just going to be really nice to live there for a while and see what it's like."


 

Katie Price can't see Vicky.

she would need to take a spa day to come close to Vicky's level. lol


----------



## envyme

priss said:


> well, i assumed thats what she meant.  but she didnt say "dance".  i was amused by the fact that she just said "*hip hop class"*, when hip hop is an entire culture.
> 
> her quote kinda read like, she was taking them to a class on the culture of hip hop.
> 
> sorry i guess i was just being a black chick amused by how small she thinks the term "hip hop" is.



Actually, my nephew was enrolled in Hip-Hop class last summer. It was so cute to see him trying to do "cool" moves LOL!!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham at Lax - Sunday 25


----------



## noon

I dont know if its the way she is carrying it or its the bag but she looks awkward with it imo. I usually like Loewe bags but that price is crazy!


----------



## mimi23

*I love her outfit!!! Anyone know who her top is by?*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mimi23 said:


> *I love her outfit!!! Anyone know who her top is by?*



I think its Marc Jacobs...not entirely sure though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair looks soooo cute in those latest pics!! She looks fantastic!


----------



## nicole2730

^^ agree, she looks fab as usual. but the bag IMO is ugly and awkward   let's see some more HERMES!!!


----------



## noon

^ I saw the big in person today at the Loewe boutique - it is gorgeous IRL but not practical at all imo. Its just awkward.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

H_addict said:


> *LOEWE "CALLE" bag* (comes with a $10K price tag )


omg that is madness now


----------



## SLCsocialite

I think that bag is stunning in yellow. more so then the black...


----------



## simone72

I am in love with that bag and she looks amazing in Milan I wish I could look like that with short hair she rocks!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I love her outfit in that LAX pic too but her nipples are scary!!!!


----------



## FancyPants

Anyone know where her eyeglasses are from? on the LAX pics.

Thanks


----------



## Jahpson

lil miss cheeky said:


> omg that is madness now


 

$10k? for that?

I speak for everyone when I say that Vicky is wearing that bag for ALL of us. lol


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* chats with 3 ½-year-old son *Cruz David* while hitching a ride on the trolley at the Grove Shopping Center in Los Angeles on Monday. The pair were accompanied by Victorias parents *Anthony* and *Jacqueline*, who are currently visiting from the UK.


----------



## nicole2730

^ OMG, she is always at the Grove!!  so funny, this is literally 3 blocks from my house.  i go there all the time too, never seen her... weird.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham took her sons out for a ride around Los Angeles in her white Porsche 911 Turbo Convertible (January 26).


----------



## mariij

wow, I never knew she had a car like that. funny.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

She can drive?!  joking! I have never seen her drive before...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^she's in LA! it's sink or swim. and if you don't drive in cali, you're gonna sink


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^ oh ok.. I just have never seen her behind the wheel.doesn't she normally have drivers that driver her or David?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, true. 

but i think i've seen her once or twice driving herself since she got here...


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Oops I must have missed that


----------



## shesnochill

Wow, it's so weird seeing her drive.

HER CAR IS SMOKING HOT@!!!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

how can she drive in 5" stilettos??


----------



## HOTasFCUK

wow i love her car! I also read somewhere that she typically matches her outfits to whatever vehicle she is driving or will be in that day!


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^yeah, true.
> 
> but i think i've seen her once or twice driving herself since she got here...


 

yeah, that lovely bentley with her initials stitiched in them

photos are in the old post


----------



## mariij

she must have flats in her car, i do that when I have to drive my car, it so uncomfortable to shift gears with heels.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^True (I drive a manual as well)


----------



## candypants1100

^haha that isn't really a 'family' car. can't you just envision her in a mini van?! haahhah


----------



## gucci lover

that car is hot!  the only other time I've seen her drive was during her reality show and she got pulled over


----------



## karo

Victoria out with her boys


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooh new pics, nice, thank you!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oooh she looks amazing!!


----------



## [vogue]

What a gorgeous Valextra bag!


----------



## Jahpson

she should right a book on how to walk, run, and drive in heels! I would order that book


----------



## Blueberry

I love her hair + make up.. she changed her lipgloss.. it looks kinda rosy


----------



## Vienne

karo said:


> Victoria out with her boys



She's growing her hair out?  Time for another beautiful reincarnation!


----------



## karo

http://justjared.buzznet.com/tags/victoria-beckham Victoria Beckham takes the February 2009 cover of Italys _Vanity Fair_.   The cover photo may look familiar to you, its the same shoot from the January issue of Harper's Bazaarhttp://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/12/05/victoria-beckham-harpers-bazaar-january-2009/. 
 The 34-year-old former Spice Girl told the mag she apparently loves the gays: I love women. I like them as friends, as interesting people to speak with. But I love gay men. I always say it. Inside me there is a gay man who wants to come out! With heterosexual men I have nothing in common  excluding my husband, brothers and father, you understand.


----------



## chaz

I do like her with short hair,but if she's growing it out,I'm curious to see what she'll do next,and how will she get around that horrible growing out phase??


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^Extensions? I don't think she would have a problem with the growing out phase. Perhaps she's just waiting for it to be long enough in order to blend in with the extensions...but who knows, she changes her hair drastically, which is exciting because I can't wait to see what she does next!


----------



## orlac2

She may go back to extensions, however, I do remember around the time of the World Cup in 2006, there were pictures of her and it looked like her hair was thinning (due to wearing extensions constantly)! Either way I'm sure she'll look fabulous!


----------



## chaz

^^^orlac2 I was thinking extensions too,and I remember the pics of her thinning hair! That must have been horrible! RSA,I'm waiting too,she always manages to pop up with something great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great on the cover!


----------



## intheevent

Great cover. I like her hair short. I chopped mine that short. Its so hard to grow out. Weird in between stages. She'll have to do extensions since she is photographed so much.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ love her on the cover!!


----------



## Lec8504

i love the cover!  her dress is so pretty, and just as I was getting used to her short hair...she's growing it out lol


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham at Lax


----------



## orlac2

I really love her shoes - they're so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Love it...once again! She looks so cute


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Love it...once again! She looks so cute with her hair like


----------



## lightblue84

Wearing a trench and toting around a diamond-patterned handbag, *Victoria Beckham* arrives from Los Angeles at Heathrow Airport in London on Friday (February 6).
 The 34-year-old former Spice Girl was on her way to see her husband, *David*, who has been in Italy playing for soccer team AC Milan.  *Becks* updated his blog to update his fans about one of the latest matches he competed in.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

RedSoleAddict said:


> ^Extensions? I don't think she would have a problem with the growing out phase. Perhaps she's just waiting for it to be long enough in order to blend in with the extensions...but who knows, she changes her hair drastically, which is exciting because I can't wait to see what she does next!



I definitely think she'll have extensions.  The growing out phase is horrible, I've just given up and cropped mine again - I couldn't stand it.  

There is no way that VB will go out of the house with her hair in that horrible stage.

Also, having extenstions now is the sort of thing she will do for all those people that had their hair cropped short because she did hers - she'll now go long again and all those people that copied her will have to wait for years for their hair to grow to be like hers again - then, just when all her copy cats have managed to grow their hair, she'll have it cut again!


----------



## candypants1100

i really like that whole heathrow airport look!


----------



## vlore

candypants1100 said:


> i really like that whole heathrow airport look!



That's a nice bag...anyone one know what it is? Looks kinda like a Miu Miu pattern.


----------



## Elise499

The bag is from Dolce & Gabbana spring 2008 collection


----------



## vlore

Elise499 said:


> The bag is from Dolce & Gabbana spring 2008 collection



oohhh thanks!


----------



## candypants1100

*wow elise- you are right on top of your game! thanks!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

It's kind of funny, Perez posted these pictures of her and said something like "I wonder if she changes into something more comfortable on the plane" and the firstthought that crossed my mind was 'hey, for as much as we know she could be wearing her PJs under that very nice coat!'


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Love that coat. She looks great.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out to eat at Locanda Locatelli restaurant in Marylebone, London, on Saturday (February 7).


----------



## intheevent

^^oh I die!


----------



## Vendrazi

I think that white outfit makes her look too angular and bony. It's not as good a look for her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

anyone know what the outfit it?


----------



## orlac2

I actually quite like the jacket/top that she is wearing! Her hair looks really cute too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

RedSoleAddict said:


> It's kind of funny, Perez posted these pictures of her and said something like "I wonder if she changes into something more comfortable on the plane" and the firstthought that crossed my mind was 'hey, for as much as we know she could be wearing her PJs under that very nice coat!'


Wow, that is one hot bag!


----------



## karo

Victoria and David Beckham enjoyed an intimate early dinner at Claridges, the restaurant belongs to their good friend Gordon Ramsy


----------



## gucci lover

so that's what they do when they're out at dinner!  they are so in love


----------



## RedSoleAddict

There's a picture on perez of them kissing the same night at the restaurant


----------



## Tacky

I love them together, and that trench she is wearing in the picture posted above is so beautiful.


----------



## Livia1

^^^ Cute pics!


----------



## vlore

Awesome pics of them both! David looks HOT!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree....love David!!


----------



## candypants1100

very cute pics of them at the restaurant.


----------



## wingki

they are so in love!
David is to die for and such a great husband! gosh..what a killer combination!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ i agree, cute pics! They look good together..!


----------



## viba424

Oh Boyyyyeee! I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## teemmmbee

^^Ok I totally didn't need to see that..........eww, there goes my image of him


----------



## Sweetpea83

^No kidding..I think we all could have gone without seeing that photo..........


----------



## MichelleAntonia

he's a GUY! they all do that, even the perfect ones! especially on a football pitch


----------



## gucci lover

haha kind of funny!


----------



## Jahpson

viba424 said:


> Oh Boyyyyeee! I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


 

there goes the pretty boy image... lol

a guy is still a guy.


----------



## KindraB

viba424 said:


> Oh Boyyyyeee! I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.



     

No Bueno!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham leaving Heathrow and landing in Milan (February 11).


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^HOt!....as per usual


----------



## leap of faith

Did she change her hair color? It looks a little lighter esp in the sun! I love that shes using that lovely bag of hers alot!


----------



## karo

Her hair color look much lighter.
Is it just me or she should do something with her hair lenght? I know she's probably growing it out, but it doesn't looks good like this.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm wondering if her feet ever get cold! i don't think i've EVER seen her wear a pair of socks a single time in the last decade, if not more!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her handbag!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

maybe im the only one who doesnt like her hair...she looks like a tomboy, and old


----------



## MichelleAntonia

if i could pull off that hair, i would, in a second!

although my all time favorite hairstyle of hers was the asymmetrical super short blond bob. the one she had when she first got to LA>


----------



## octopus17

According to the 'Daily Mail' it's a $10,000 (£7,000) Loewe 'Calle' ostrich skin handbag/tote.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-heads-Milan-new-favourite-7-000-handbag.html


----------



## dreamdoll

^ I agree, she looks amazing as usual!! Love her new hair colour, seems more blonde this time..


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

What is more surprising to me in this picture than VB re-using an old season bag (which is lovely btw) is that her shoes actually seem to fit her!!!


----------



## teemmmbee

MichelleAntonia said:


> he's a GUY! they all do that, even the perfect ones! especially on a football pitch


 
yeah but we don't need to see it!  ush:


----------



## karo

Shes one of fashions most high-profile celebrities, and last night (February 13) Victoria Beckham arrived at JFK International Airport to attend New York Fashion Week.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot!


----------



## simone72

Love that look, she sure travels a lot! Anyone know who that headband is by?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love her hair, glasses, and top!!


----------



## [vogue]

Headband's by Dolce & Gabbana, and I hate that faux fur thing! The colour's pretty horrendous!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ totally love her outfit, chic glasses and love that top! Is it really faux fur though?


----------



## lvstratus

Hate the Fur....hate people who use real Fur, that's the case of Victoria


----------



## naughtymanolo

I like fur but i think that outfit didnt need it. it would've been a lot better without the jacket.


----------



## intheevent

Yes I think its fox. I love it! She looks fantastic. She's in NY for fashion week.


----------



## Jahpson

short sleeve fur, that makes no sense. lol

she still looks fab though.


----------



## Swanky

Posh Spice and Eva Longoria Parker have a Becks-free ball 
Last updated at 1:27 AM on 15th February 2009

Her husband may have been unable to accompany her, but it seems Victoria Beckham hasn&#8217;t been too lonely during her trip to New York.
I told last week how she and David fell out because his soccer commitments in Milan prevented him from travelling to New York Fashion Week, which began on Friday. 








 Girls together: Eva Longoria-Parker (l) is keeping Victoria Beckham company in New York 
But Victoria, 34, who has been showing her impressive collection of dresses, has teamed up with her old chum Eva Longoria Parker, who is also in town for the show.


----------



## vlore

I  how she looks w/ the headbands!!!


----------



## [vogue]

Wait a minute, who would actually KNOW if the fur were real or not?! Geez.

Anyways, her new collection is out, and I believe that wwd.com has pictures. I've seen it, and though not ground-breaking, the pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## hansyu

the new collection is CRAZY!!! its major! VBs becoming a REAL designer!!!


----------



## gucci lover

her line is nice but the models didn't really do much for the clothes.  
I bet if Victoria had them on herself, it would be so much more FAB!


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

As much as I love Victoria, I really don't like her style as of lately. The clothes are wearing her in stead of the other way around and she always looks uncomfortable.
She should just loosen up and show her fun side more.


----------



## Jahpson

Nicole *****ie said:


> As much as I love Victoria, I really don't like her style as of lately. The clothes are wearing her in stead of the other way around and she always looks uncomfortable.
> She should just loosen up and show her fun side more.


 

yeah, the high fashion side of her is really spilling into her personal side. lol


----------



## birkinbag

they are such a great celeb couple.  victoria's style is so classic and classy.


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* works out an asymmetrical number at the Armani 5th Avenue Store opening in New York City on Tuesday night (February 17).
*Victoria*, 34, unleashed her second collection at New York Fashion Week on Sunday night. She commented, This time, we have made the corset as a separate item. Its sexy - from a womans perspective! *Vicky* showed off 23 designs from her collection.  
 While speaking with the press, she described one of her grey cashmere dresses as very Mad Max. Her PR rep than interrupted and said, Dont you mean very Mad Men? *Vic* laughed it off and responded, Yes, I havent seen it yet. I must get the DVD!


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOVE everything about that last getup!


----------



## [vogue]

That Armani outfit is insanely gorgeous, chic and sexy!

I love how the dress falls, and her legs look amazingly long!! Hair and make-up are flawless too! This is an amazing look.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so pretty there! Her hair looks cute there as well! She has great legs!


----------



## chaz

[vogue];9813360 said:
			
		

> That Armani outfit is insanely gorgeous, chic and sexy!
> 
> I love how the dress falls, and her legs look amazingly long!! Hair and make-up are flawless too! This is an amazing look.


 
Her legs look endless!!! Loving the make up too,I know she has a lot on because she is at some sort of function/event but it looks gorgeous!


----------



## chaz

Lovely pic!!


----------



## Livia1

Gorgeous and I agree Chaz, her legs look great. But I think if this dress had been long(er) she would have looked even more stunning!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

^ she always wear "shorter" dress...


----------



## Swanky

she looks fierce!


----------



## chaz

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous and I agree Chaz, her legs look great. But I think if this dress had been long(er) she would have looked even more stunning!


 
Y'know I see where you're coming from,and agree it would look stunning.....but then she'd be hiding away those legs!!


----------



## Jahpson

chaz said:


> Lovely pic!!


 

hands down fab


----------



## Livia1

chaz said:


> Y'know I see where you're coming from,and agree it would look stunning.....but then she'd be hiding away those legs!!



I know, and it would be a shame. And she does look absolutely fierce. But ... if it where long(er) she would look goddess-like!

She can show off those gorgeous legs anytime


----------



## Swanky

it's just a store opening, not a red carpet event.  I like it short for a store opening


----------



## Livia1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's just a store opening, not a red carpet event.  I like it short for a store opening



Definately!
I was merely refering to the dress ... out of context.


----------



## Lec8504

omg...that dress is so nice...and she is just breathtaking!


----------



## amber11

[vogue];9781499 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, who would actually KNOW if the fur were real or not?! Geez.
> 
> Anyways, her new collection is out, and I believe that wwd.com has pictures. I've seen it, and though not ground-breaking, the pieces are gorgeous!



yea PETA came out a few years back criticizing her, but she said that she never wears real fur, this was a few years ago so i assume she still does the same


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* keeps her head low as she heads into JFK airport in New York City on Wednesday morning (February 18).
 The 34-year-old fashion designer, who attended the Armani 5th Avenue Store opening on Tuesday night, dished to the NY Daily News that she adores designer pal *Marc Jacobs*.
*Victoria* shared, I really love *Marc*. I think hes a genius. Hes always been supportive of me and everything that I do. It was a shame I couldnt be there [for his show]. But I was busy working on my presentations, too.


----------



## gucci lover

^^OMG she is so FAB!


----------



## candypants1100

^not loving that coat


----------



## oskarsobsession

In this video she does it like four times.
and if you notice every other photos where she poses
its the same.

There is 
foot on front & loose arms
foot on front & arms on hips, 
foot on front & left hand on ear.
and the starts over.

Notice how its like a work out video


http://x17online.com/celebrities/le...nd_john_mayer_all_have_in_common-02182009.php


----------



## leap of faith

Loving it!


----------



## [vogue]

That eggplant Alexander McQueen top is fab!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

amber11 said:


> yea PETA came out a few years back criticizing her, but she said that she never wears real fur, this was a few years ago so i assume she still does the same



But she also has said many times that she has not had a breast enlargement


----------



## chaz

Livia1 said:


> I know, and it would be a shame. And she does look absolutely fierce. But ... if it where long(er) *she would look goddess-like!*
> 
> She can show off those gorgeous legs anytime


 
Oooo,totally get you!! She would look amazing in a longer dress.She has such a svelte figure,she doesn't need to show her legs as her shape is just lovely completely covered,but I am glad she shows them off!!


----------



## chaz

TheBigBagAddict said:


> But she also has said many times that she has not had a breast enlargement



I personally don't like the 'fur' thing she has on,I don't know if its real or not.I know peeps can say one thing then years later do another............hope its not real.


----------



## Jahpson

TheBigBagAddict said:


> But she also has said many times that she has not had a breast enlargement


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

....


----------



## wingki

thumbs up Vicky! you rock..


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria and Victoria Beckham landing at LAX Airport (February 18).


----------



## gucci lover

^^do you think she keeps her fur in the overhead department when flying? LOL


----------



## luvhautecouture

that video is so annoying because the photog is such a poophead


----------



## Jahpson

we have a thread on VB. come on in and join us


----------



## Jahpson

^^ LMAO!!!!!!!!

I bet it has to go through the scanner


----------



## amber11

TheBigBagAddict said:


> But she also has said many times that she has not had a breast enlargement



what are you saying those bowling balls aren't real?


----------



## meluvs2shop

gucci lover said:


> ^^do you think she keeps her fur in the overhead department when flying? LOL



 can you imagine? i'm sure it has its own seat.


i just left my favorite coat in the overhead bin. and yes, it's gone...stolen probably.


----------



## meluvs2shop

MichelleAntonia said:


> if i could pull off that hair, i would, in a second!
> 
> *although my all time favorite hairstyle of hers was the asymmetrical super short blond bob. the one she had when she first got to LA>*


*

*

i LOVED that 'do' on her!

for her not being very tall her legs look like a supermodel: long & lean.


----------



## lightblue84

*Romeo* and *Cruz Beckham* enjoyed some fresh air yesterday afternoon at Coldwater Canyon Park in Los Angeles.


----------



## lightblue84

more pics


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

amber11 said:


> what are you saying those bowling balls aren't real?



I think they must have magically grown over night!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Cruz is such a cutie!


----------



## gucci lover

Jahpson said:


> ^^ LMAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet it has to go through the scanner


 

Yes!  Can you imagine her putting it in the plastic bin?  haha

airport security::  Ma'am all coats and jackets off please - including FUR! 





meluvs2shop said:


> can you imagine? i'm sure it has its own seat.
> 
> 
> i just left my favorite coat in the overhead bin. and yes, it's gone...stolen probably.


 

I just can't see Victoria B. handing her coat over to the flight attendant.  
The fur most def deserves it's own seat!  So sorry about your coat, that sucks!


----------



## candypants1100

cute kids


----------



## karo

Back home after her stint at Fashion Week, Victoria Beckham stepped into her motherly role as she took Cruz to his 4th birthday party dressed in a Wolverine outfit on Saturday (February 21).
With her sons Brooklyn and Romeo also out for the celebration, the former Spice Girl turned up at the Xtreme Martial Arts World Headquarters - which had been hired out by the family for Cruzs big fete.


----------



## imashopaholic

Her hair's looking a little 'Something About Mary' there.


----------



## Zzuliyta

she looks lovely and gorgeous! love the whole look.



chaz said:


> Lovely pic!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Absolutely gorgeous!! 

And I love her navy dress too 



chaz said:


> Lovely pic!!


----------



## Dazzle

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Cruz is such a cutie!


he is my star


----------



## karo

At the 17th Annual Elton John AIDS Foundation Oscar Party (February 22).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^WOW!!!!!! that dress is AMAZING! and her hair with it... major score!


----------



## [vogue]

Her look there is flawless and definitely one of the best. The dress, the nails, the ring, her hair, her make up - all of them work so well!


----------



## chaz

Wow!!! Fabulous!! That dress makes for such an amazing silhouette I love the drama and screen siren look of it,she looks incredible!

Vogue,that ring is just jaw dropping!


----------



## chaz

I am loving her make up at the moment,lovely smokey tones,giving a great low key smouldering effect.I have always liked her eyes though, I am a sucker for brown eyes anyway!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her dress is very dramatic..I like it! And her makeup looks great too!


----------



## Swanky

Morticia anyone? LOL!
I think she's look great, but she totally reminds me of Morticia!


----------



## babyhart

while she looks pretty, i think the black is too harsh.  i agree with Swanky, it looks like she's going to a funeral.


----------



## memory

Wowser - that emerald ring!!!  I love it


----------



## Jahpson

Fabulous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

chaz said:


> I am loving her make up at the moment,lovely smokey tones,giving a great low key smouldering effect.I have always liked her eyes though, I am a sucker for brown eyes anyway!



I always look as if I've been smacked in the eye when I try and do the smoky eye look - I REALLY wish I could do my eye make up like this!

The dress and ring are tdf - gorgeous!


----------



## atlbaggirl

I think she looks fabulous and I knew she would wear a dress from her collection -- straight off the runway.



chaz said:


> Wow!!! Fabulous!! That dress makes for such an amazing silhouette I love the drama and screen siren look of it,she looks incredible!
> 
> Vogue,that ring is just jaw dropping!


----------



## envyme

She looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## candypants1100

ick. morticia for sure.


----------



## intheevent

Yeah, when I saw her collection I thought omg! Its made for her! She looks great and her makeup looks great too.


----------



## Nola

Stunning!!!


----------



## [vogue]

chaz: She wore this ring with a white Alaia dress as well - it stood out so beautifully!

She looks goth, but glamourous. Glam goth! And yes, I agree with the Morticia Adams look - but she rocks it well!


----------



## chaz

[vogue];9903653 said:
			
		

> *chaz: She wore this ring with a white Alaia dress as well - it stood out so beautifully!*
> 
> She looks goth, but glamourous. Glam goth! And yes, I agree with the Morticia Adams look - but she rocks it well!


 

I missed that!! Its an amazing emerald..............HUGE!!!!
Glam goth....love it!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Madonna in the latest issue of W magazine photo shoot wearing a dress form Victoria Beckham collection.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love her and that black dress!!!  That is freaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## chaz

What a fabulously glamorous shot!!!!!!!!! I know its the Beckham thread,but Madge looks amazing!


----------



## pursemember

[vogue];9903653 said:
			
		

> chaz: She wore this ring with a white Alaia dress as well - it stood out so beautifully!



it isn´t hers though 
but agreed nice piece from chopard


----------



## meluvs2shop

that ring is divine!


----------



## TFFC

VB is always worth watching, unless most of the other stars - she is always so well-groomed! Kudos to her for the mammoth effort she puts in everyday.  Normally I'm not interested in pictures of celebrities out and about with their errands but the one exception is VB.

Thanks for all the pics, I especially love the Russian Vogue shoot.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham treated her sons Brooklyn, Cruz, and Romeo to a trip to Universal Studios in LA on Saturday.


----------



## atlbaggirl

I love that she is wearing clothing from her own line - I guess this is the top with the same print as the dress -- her style is fabulous.



karo said:


> Victoria Beckham treated her sons Brooklyn, Cruz, and Romeo to a trip to Universal Studios in LA on Saturday.


----------



## karo

A new interview with Victoria:


Launched in a low-key presentation at last seasons event, the first outfits from her label, dVb by Victoria Beckham, were a somewhat bijou set of 1950s-inspired dresses, a selection of which land at Villa Moda in Dubai in a few weeks. What the range lacks in quantity (a total of just 400 pieces were made from its 10 designs) it more than makes up for in chic. And in a shock move, after years of deriding Poshs extravagant taste while occasionally paying condescending lip service to her styles popularity with the general public (she has launched more haircuts than Jennifer Aniston and was an early adopter of last years body-con craze), the style cognoscenti made a unanimous U-turn, deciding that they loved both her and her collection.
Beckham is suitably grateful for her acceptance into the fashion world as a designer rather than a clothes horse. Im very thankful to the industry for giving me such an opportunity, she says earnestly. I think the reason theyve done that is because I havent just put my name on this product. Ive really put in the work and I love what I do. And the best thing about the response I got is that it enabled me to do another collection  thats all I wanted.
The hard work that she mentions involved more than just applying knowledge gained from 12 years of wearing designer togs, though this experience should not be underestimated. Having worn dresses for so many years, Ive really been able to take that into account, she says. Theres nothing worse than going out for a meal, then you sit down and a bone in your corset snaps and digs in. 

She has applied herself with all the dedication one would expect from anyone given a second chance to pursue their dream career. Designing is, says Beckham, a genuine passion. This isnt an ego trip, she insists.
I make all the dresses on myself. I drape the calico on myself and then I get a pattern made of the dress, she says. Thats the way that I work. Ive spent hours and hours in the Fashion Institute in LA going to the libraries, and the Fashion Institute in New York  when I was last there, they did a guided tour for me and pulled out certain pieces from certain eras that I was interested in looking at details on.
But even in Beckhams triumphant return to favour, years of press coverage that has been almost bipolar in its mood swings (love her, hate her, love her again) have made the former Spice Girl older, wiser, a lot more guarded and rather more, well, posh. 

Ive definitely changed a lot since reaching my thirties. Im a lot more sensible than I used to be. You become more content, she says. Im incredibly boring  if only those paparazzi sitting outside my house every day knew how boring I was All I ever do is I go to the school and come back, or go to the office and come back. Everything revolves around David and the children. David and I never go to nightclubs, but it suits us.
You can understand why Beckham has retreated somewhat: the poor girl seems to have a knack for attracting unwelcome attention, from her school days, when the then Victoria Adams was relentlessly bullied, to the years of merciless tabloid sniping. Ive been kind of used to being picked on, she says, with an air of resignation. I understand it  Ive been playing the game for a long time, and I dont particularly like it.

She also tells of her recent experience of watching a show about herself on the celebrity television channel E! Entertainment, with her children.
I hadnt seen it. I didnt even know that theyd done one. But we were sat there watching it with the kids and going, Oh look, thats Daddy, when he first met Mummy, and theres Brooklyn when Brooklyn was born. Then they showed Daddy at the World Cup, Daddy kicking some guy and then getting sent off. Then they showed the front page of a British tabloid that had reprinted what some football fans had been chanting at David during a match. They had said: We hate you Beckham and we hope your kid dies of cancer. Brooklyn looked at me and said, Mummy, people wanted me to die? We obviously turned the TV off and made a joke about it, and hes older now so he understands a little bit. But thats really irresponsible. 
It must take serious willpower to function under those conditions, but Beckham seems to have sussed out a few tricks. Firstly, a touch of California-style positive thinking has taken hold since she moved to Los Angeles when David, now 33, joined the LA Galaxy football team. 

Im not a negative person. Im very positive, she says, more than once during the interview. Im very spiritual. I believe in positive thinking. I believe you get back what you put out there. I think its important to not pollute your mind. If someone hasnt got something nice to say I dont really want to hear it.
Secondly, she has, in her words, kept her head down for a few years and bounced back  and in the eyes of the tabloids there is no greater virtue than resilience. I think you get a certain amount of respect when you get hit and then you stand up again, you get hit and you stand up again, she says. 

I was never going to be the best singer, she admits. I always had to work very hard in the Spice Girls, and Im not a natural performer. I loved singing, I loved dancing, and you know, Girl Power  it makes me laugh when I say that now, but we had a message to convey to the world. But I always think its odd when people want to be famous. If fame comes with something that you love to do and something that is your talent and your passion, then thats cool. I dont need to be famous. I just want to be allowed to do what I love to do, which is my collection.
And theres no doubt she knows her stuff, fashion degree or not. She talks knowledgeably about the sort of details and construction featured in the dresses, the quality of the zips and fabrics, the power of corsetry and the needs of the customer. One begins to gain a sense of the woman that Victoria Beckham might have been in a Spice-free life and that she probably will be in the future: a canny, disciplined businesswoman with a taste for luxury and an ability to understand just what it is that other women want. As she describes the dresses, everything is related back to the benefit of the wearer.
Every single dress I would wear, and do wear, myself. Being a consumer there are little details that are very important  zips, corsetry, those kind of details. All of the dresses have grosgrain belts on the inside, because generally I think people forget about posture nowadays, and the grosgrain waistband is just a reminder of how you hold yourself, how you sit, how you walk. I concentrated very hard on the corsetry, because Ive worn lots of corsets over the years that are very uncomfortable, and rather vulgar, actually. Were using a lot of power-meshing, so it hugs your body as opposed to digging in. Theyre very comfortable, very flattering.
For all her wealth, her tabloid-documented life, her extraordinary wardrobe and her close-knit family, Beckham is keen to associate herself with normal women. She talks of the importance of her down-to-earth parents, and those of her husband David. She describes the guilt that many working women feel, though acknowledges that she is lucky to be able to work only during school hours. And she candidly admits her perceived flaws: Im a normal-looking girl that has made the best of what Ive got. You know, Im not a model. Im from a normal background, a working-class background, and women can relate to that because its not out of reach for anybody. Over the years, my weight has gone up and down, Ive not always had particularly good skin, and people can relate to that. Im very normal.
Not entirely normal, it turns out: this is a woman of exceptional discipline in the face of the temptations of wealth. She may, by her own admission, have been responsible for the football-specific WAG (Wives And Girlfriends) phenomenon 10 years ago, but nowadays she baulks at what many would consider a dream life spent in clothes shops and salons. 

I dont have to work. You know, I could just plod around all day, go shopping, go for lunch and get my nails done every day. But I think that over the years people have actually realised I want to work, you know. Im putting in the hard work.
She applies that work ethic to her family, too, keen that her sons should grow up understanding the value of good manners and of earning your keep. 

It would be very easy to spoil the boys, but we never have. The first words out of their mouths were Mama, Dada, and then please and thank you. Were very, very strict at home. I was brought up by strict parents and I think manners are absolutely crucial. Theyre good kids, theyre free spirits and theyre fun. They breakdance and they sing and they smile and theyre happy, but they have boundaries. They have never been spoilt. I dont like spoilt children  Ive met lots of them.
The proof, of course, of Beckhams legendary drive to succeed will be in the response to her next collection, which, she says, will help establish a signature style. People are only just starting to see my first collection, she explains. So I didnt want to veer too far off what Ive already done, because theres already a demand that I havent been able to meet.


----------



## shesnochill

Wow.. high heels to Universal, this women seriously needs to give me some lessons!


----------



## babyhart

she looks great in the Universal studios photos, but C'MON!  heels at universal??  i'm trying hard not to say something negative.  does she go on the rides with them on?  how do you hang with the kids?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'd love to play in her closet!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

babyhart said:


> she looks great in the Universal studios photos, but C'MON! heels at universal?? i'm trying hard not to say something negative. does she go on the rides with them on? how do you hang with the kids?


 

I don't get that either, when with the kiddies i'm all about comfort and I'm  pretty fab myself


----------



## oskarsobsession

so ... I'm guessing we all are in love with victorias style, and even to go out to get the mail im sure she dresses up .... BUT!

 how does this photo make you feel?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that she can be regular person from time to time 

and look damn good doing it too!


----------



## vlore

Happy!!! She is giving those poor feet a rest!!!


----------



## candypants1100

her shoes look a tad big in the universal pictures, eh? do you think that is for comfort?


----------



## smallbag

Lol heels at Universal...Vic is definitely my hero!!


----------



## Jahpson

candypants1100 said:


> her shoes look a tad big in the universal pictures, eh? do you think that is for comfort?


 

probably for comfort.

I had purchased shoes that were big for me. I put gel insoles in them, and i swear they felt like sneakers. maybe that is her secret?


----------



## candypants1100

^wow never thought of putting gel insoles in my big shoes. maybe that IS the secret. i'll have to give it a whirl


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham making her way through LAX Airport (March 5).


----------



## karo

Brooklyn Beckhams birthday party (March 4).
Posh rented out a Los Angeles indoor skate park, where friends and family gathered to have some fun in honor of her 10-year-olds big day.


----------



## lightblue84

^ is the bag a valentino's one??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lightblue84 said:


> ^ is the bag a valentino's one??



Yes.


----------



## FancyPants

not feeling that military inspired hat in the last picture of her
But I must say that the red fur vest of hers is TDF!!!!


----------



## chaz

What a beautiful coat!!!! Gorgeous,gorgeous color!!


----------



## Nola

The hat is a bit much but love the coat!!


----------



## wingki

^^ love the whole outfit.


----------



## ebonyone

The hat is  terrible the coat is really nice.


----------



## atlbaggirl

H. Klum wearing Beckham dress.


----------



## leap of faith

IMO this look would've ROCKED without the hat, it just pushes the look overboard. I noticed that a lot of the gossip sites are totally hating on this look too.


----------



## chaz

Looks great on Heidi,she's got a knockout figure!

And I couldn't help but notice,the van in the background has Perfect One on it!! Very apt!


----------



## candypants1100

did not like the military ensemble AT ALL. it was sooo much gray and that hat! agh!


----------



## intheevent

Heels @ universal is admirable but she is nuts for wearing that hat. I still heart you though VB


----------



## sedds

Don't like the hat.... everything else looks great


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...love the outfit..minus the hat!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love  her style


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham out to dinner in Milan (March 8).


----------



## FancyPants

I have a strange question ---> can somebody ID her lashes ^ ,or maybe I should ask in the beauty thread?


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing and with her pearls!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

They both look great in those latest pictures!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## FijiBuni

For some reason I love that last outfit, she is so pretty!


----------



## Jahpson

I like the military hat. I dont know why.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

She always looks amazing!


----------



## candypants1100

i really like that outfit with the maroon sweater. looks so comfy. wonder how she got it to stay up tho. double sided tape?


----------



## chaz

I always think she looks so much better with clothing with a higher neckline,very classy and pretty sexy too!!! (but thats just my opinion)
And just how adorable is that boy!!!!??????


----------



## chaz

candypants1100 said:


> i really like that outfit with the maroon sweater. looks so comfy. wonder how she got it to stay up tho. double sided tape?


 
I dunno,but I just KNOW if I tried to wear something like that,I'd be the sort of person to have *the *most embarassing wardrobe malfunction!!!!


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham grabbing dinner in Milan (March 9).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

chaz said:


> I always think she looks so much better with clothing with a higher neckline,very classy and pretty sexy too!!! (but thats just my opinion)
> And just how adorable is that boy!!!!??????



I agree with you that she looks better with higher necklines, I think its because she is so skinny but has these 'stuck on' boobs that when you can see her cleavage she looks more gaunt.  I think that as long as her boobs are completely covered she looks better.

I prefer her hair when its laying flat with grips in rather than in the headband though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair looks soooo cute lately! Love it.


----------



## Jahpson

I also love her pixie cut hairstyle.

Victoria is a very confident woman to rock that. She doesnt hide behind her hair.


----------



## Swanky

I agree . . .  Swanks isn't that confident! LOL!
Posh rocks it


----------



## Nola

Love love love those leather leggings. Mine don´t look quite that good LOL!


----------



## chaz

Wow!!! Who is the dress by??? And the shoes!! OMG!!! She looks totally fab!!


----------



## Pimbi77

chaz said:


> Wow!!! Who is the dress by??? And the shoes!! OMG!!! She looks totally fab!!


The Shoes are Miu Miu and you can get them at NAP.
She looks just great!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Thank you Pimbi77 !! They are lovely!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

Deborah1986 said:


>



I love this outfit!


----------



## lightblue84

The couple is currently living apart with *David* playing in Italy where his time on loan to AC Milan has just been extended. &#8220;*David* feels guilty that *Victoria* is exhausted and low and it&#8217;s difficult for him to express how happy he is as things are currently a bit unbalanced between them,&#8221; a source close to the couple told the Daily Express.
&#8220;The baby issue is a bit of a sore point. *David*&#8217;s future with LA Galaxy is so uncertain that planning for another child would, in *Posh*&#8217;s eyes, be premature,&#8221; the source added.


----------



## karla_la_vey

Victoria Beckham's dress is from the Alexander McQueen


----------



## Livia1

Sweet ...


----------



## chaz

I do like her hair off her face,she has such delicate elfin features that she carries it really well..............as well as showing off those fabulous cheekbones to their best!

Great pics,thanks Livia!!xx


----------



## [vogue]

That McQueen Resort dress has a print that makes my head spin! Hehehe. Love that look!


----------



## candypants1100

i read that mcqueen gave the dress as a gift. what a great way to market it, eh?


----------



## chaz

^^^ totally!


----------



## wingki

^i've always thought that alot of celebs clothes are sponsered~! 
using celebs is such a good marketing technique! =)


----------



## envyme

I would totally buy a Victoria Beckham Barbie doll!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Out and About in London March 11th 2009
























Her shoes are the DSquared Lightening Bolt Peetoes, *Can anyone I.D. her blouse?*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That bag is TDF!


----------



## chaz

My goodness thats a stunning Kelly,beautiful color!


----------



## Tigger11

What about the watch, who's that by? Anyone any ideas?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^ Its a gents Rolex,from the look of the matt/polished links on the bracelet it appears to be a white gold one too!


----------



## imashopaholic

Beautiful bag!


----------



## poshchick

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iest-footwear---1-600-goat-leather-shoes.html

Stepping out in crazy Louis Vuitton heels!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leaving Hotel March 12th 2009


----------



## lvstratus

She looks like a skeleton!She was never pretty, but being so thin makes her look much uglier!even with tons of make up she uses!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Not liking the shoes..but overall..she looks really cute.


----------



## FancyPants

WHY the hat??? The rest of the outfit is GREAT I love blue..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Barring the shoes, the entire outfit looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

I would so wear her shoes!! HOT Louis Vuittons


----------



## gucci lover

i  the whole look.  she looks HOT!


----------



## ebonyone

She looks fine until you get to the shoes I even like the hat. I can see Rihana in the shoes but they just don't look right on her.


----------



## Megs

Those shoes are nuts!! She is still so tiny


----------



## dreamdoll

Love those shoes!


----------



## dreamdoll

Her kelly is TDF!!! 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Out and About in London March 11th 2009


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^I wonder how much that bag cost LOL i think i have a number in my head!

They showed her on dlisted.com yesterday wearing the same exact outfit she wore in November!

Also in a pic about 2 pages back where she is having dinner in Milan with her husband, dlisted also made fun of the fact that there was a statue of a pig in the corner & looking right at her. They always say she has a pig nose or something! It was pretty funny but i think she is very beautiful!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Hotel March 12th 2009



One of the reasons I don't like LV these days..... they're going CRAZY!
Hate the shoes. Love VB though


----------



## imashopaholic

As a Louis Vuitton lover it saddens me to see the direction they're taking. These shoes resemble a creation my niece made me using food dye and macaroni recently.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol! i kinda like the shoes, esp the way victoria is wearing them, with a very simple monotone outfit. they work.


----------



## sedds

£1,680...


----------



## candypants1100

wow those shoes are nuts- i kind of like the way vb is wearing them tho


----------



## [vogue]

Those lightning bolt shoes are DSquared - pretty cute!

The Vuitton shoes, on the other hand, is really pretty arty!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Arty... yes. Worth a couple thousand dollars... no. My guess is, if they didn't have the Louis Vuitton label on them they'd be considered a lot less appealing.


----------



## ballerina

Love the bag


----------



## Sweetpea83

imashopaholic said:


> As a Louis Vuitton lover it saddens me to see the direction they're taking. These shoes resemble a creation my niece made me using food dye and macaroni recently.



So true! What were they thinking when creating these shoes!?


----------



## sedds

I think they would look pretty hot if it wasn't for the bits & pieces stuck all over them... reminds me of lego


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* keeps it sexy in a hot pink, plunging dress as she catches dinner with a fellow Brit, *Kate Beckinsale*, at the London fish restaurant, Scotts, on Friday night (March 13).


----------



## sedds

Wow... two of my favourites in the same place, Love that colour


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sedds said:


> £1,680...



Maybe I'm crazy, but I think they are hot!! I love them, I just don't like them in the blue color.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

lightblue84 said:


> *Victoria Beckham* keeps it sexy in a hot pink, plunging dress as she catches dinner with a fellow Brit, *Kate Beckinsale*, at the London fish restaurant, Scotts, on Friday night (March 13).


 

can anyone ID the pink dress?


----------



## bb10lue

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Hotel March 12th 2009



love the whole outfit!!! VB is my idol!!!


----------



## ebonyone

The dress is by Antonio Berardi.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the_prettiest_1 said:


> can anyone ID the pink dress?




the vb blog i go to has it as _Antonio Berardi Spring 2009_ mini dress.


----------



## ebonyone

the_prettiest_1 said:


> can anyone ID the pink dress?





The dress is by Antonio Berardi.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

great sghoes...


----------



## imashopaholic

IMO there's waaay too much going on with those LV heels. If those yellow and orange bits resembling kid's candy were removed they'd be hot but I personally think they cheapen the look (despite the exorbitant price tag!).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pink dress!


----------



## birkinbag

great interview.  thanks for posting karo.  i love her collection.  vb is just fab.


----------



## leap of faith

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^lol! *i kinda like the shoes, esp the way victoria is wearing them, with a very simple monotone outfit. they work.*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lightblue84 said:


> *Victoria Beckham* keeps it sexy in a hot pink, plunging dress as she catches dinner with a fellow Brit, *Kate Beckinsale*, at the London fish restaurant, Scotts, on Friday night (March 13).



Now that is a real "look at me" outfit isn't it?  She can carry it off - its not a colour I could wear though.


----------



## dreamdoll

Not my colour - but she looks great!


----------



## candypants1100

i love the all blue ensemble


----------



## Swanky

She rocks the shoes IMO.  They're special, not everyday shoes.  If her outfit was more formal or had busier details the shoes would not have worked IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

her makeup/hair is always perfect!! My fashion idol...still number 1


----------



## FancyPants

WoooW! Vicky is HOT in *PINK!!!!*
If I made same amount of money as she does I def. would buy those LV shoes! They are "crazy cool" but not too crazy.


----------



## Livia1

For the ladies ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yummmmmmmy....


----------



## gucci lover

he's so pretty!


----------



## candypants1100

eh, i dont care for him. love her tho


----------



## chaz




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Livia1 said:


> For the ladies ...



hunk.....


----------



## everything posh

Is she wearing headbands in some shots? I love how that looks!!! I think she looks amazing!


----------



## Jahpson

hey whats going on? I want to buy the DVB sunnies that she has been wearing lately and they are nowhere to be found online. Shopbop doesnt carry them anymore.

anyone have a clue on where I can get her pair?


----------



## [vogue]

Your best bet is to e-mail Harrods / Selfridges...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^he's such a hottie


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham was spotted out in Los Angeles, California last night (March 19) for a dinner date with Katie Holmes.


----------



## imashopaholic

I guess her and Katie have kissed and made up then.


----------



## karo

^^^ Why? Was there a problem between them? I've never heard of it. Haven't they spent the Thanksgiving together?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I didn't hear about any drama either.


----------



## karo

*Victoria and her sons leaving Il Sole restaurant (March 18)
*


----------



## Pimbi77

Jahpson said:


> hey whats going on? I want to buy the DVB sunnies that she has been wearing lately and they are nowhere to be found online. Shopbop doesnt carry them anymore.
> 
> anyone have a clue on where I can get her pair?


 

Hello!
Try www.sunnglasses-shop.co.uk
I ordered a pair for myself a few days ago.


----------



## Jahpson

^ thank you!

I live in North America, do you think they ship here?


----------



## ebonyone

They spent thanksgiving with the Beckhams the press just likes to cause confusion.


----------



## candypants1100

i can't imagine what an argument between katie/victoria would be about.....


----------



## imashopaholic

Just rumours and innuendo I'm sure but I read that they were fighting again.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^ I have heard that too,but didn't pay much attention in all honesty.Who knows what the press will dream up to generate publication sales and if there is even the smallest grain of truth in it or not.I always think no-one can know anything for sure unless you were there yourself or its a direct quote.


----------



## Pimbi77

Jahpson said:


> ^ thank you!
> 
> I live in North America, do you think they ship here?


 
You're welcome.
I just checked the site again and they will ship worldwide.


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* takes her boys, *Cruz*, *Brooklyn* and *Romeo* to LAX airport in Los Angeles as they head to London on Friday (March 27).
*Brooklyn* is now 10, *Romeo*, 6, and *Cruz*, 4.
*David Beckham* will be playing with Englands national team against Slovakia tonight at Wembley stadium. This will be his 109ths appearance for England, breaking the record for a field player. This also puts him within 16 games of the all-team record, held by goalkeeper *Peter Shilton*.
 England even has a surprise in store for *David* as he breaks the record!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her sunnies!


----------



## csre

she always looks impeccable..I wonder how she does it with 3 boys lol


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and sons out at Wembley (March 28).


----------



## gucci lover

Her feet  

i love VB but why does she always have her hand by her ear when photographed?  maybe it's a bad habit.


----------



## xlana

^^
I do that when I get nervous or when I'm thinking about something. I've noticed that a lot of girls actually do that.

I love her blazer. I wonder if it's Dolce and Gabbana? I wish I could pull off "boyfriend" style pants, but I'm too short for that.


----------



## FancyPants

^You can pull it off! 
Vicky is not tall at all.... 
I'm 162 cm and going for the BF jeans this spring/summer.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

xlana said:


> ^^
> I do that when I get nervous or when I'm thinking about something. I've noticed that a lot of girls actually do that.
> 
> I love her blazer. I wonder if it's Dolce and Gabbana? I wish I could pull off "boyfriend" style pants, but I'm too short for that.



the blazer is balenciaga.


----------



## xlana

^^
Thanks *michelle*, regardless of what it is though, I can't afford it. lol


----------



## Compass Rose

I actually am kind of tired of her short hair that is looking rather blah right now.  i would love to be her hairdresser because it must take all of 12 seconds to put that look together and be done with it.  Otherwise, I'm still watching her for something new.


----------



## babyhart

she's always touching her hair... i noticed it during the tv special she did here in the states.  

i like her casual look... just her feet!  her high heels are taking a toll on her toes!


----------



## Jahpson

she's wearing flats now! Haters be quiet




xlana said:


> ^^
> I* do that when I get nervous or when I'm thinking about something. I've noticed that a lot of girls actually do that.*
> 
> I love her blazer. I wonder if it's Dolce and Gabbana? I wish I could pull off "boyfriend" style pants, but I'm too short for that.


 
same here! or twirl my hair when Im stressed


----------



## chaz

I do love that look.


----------



## lvstratus

Oh my Gosh she has ugly feet!And doesn't she think it's too cold in England to wear those flats?


----------



## Jahpson

her babies are getting so big!


----------



## candypants1100

wow the sides of her feet are hanging off the flip flops! that looks so painful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm obsessed with her kids- they're all so adorable!


----------



## xlana

Hasn't VB come out and said she has bad bunions? I recall that she did.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Yep those are bunions.
She must be in agony in some of the towering shoes she wears ush:
It must be a relief when she wears flip flops, give her feet a well deserved break!


----------



## Phédre

A close friend of my mother had surgery to remove her bunions. One foot at a time, because it was rather painfull. Took quite a wile to heal too! 
She must be in pain a lot, she sure wears KILLERheels all the time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Arriving to David's Game April 1st 2009














Love the Balmain jacket........


----------



## Jahpson

i swear thats David Beckham walking in front of Vicky. lol


----------



## mlbags

Oh yes Jahpson, I do agree with you!


----------



## [vogue]

She looks amazing in that Balmain jacket worn with simple pieces!

Her hair and make-up look really good too. Super sleek!


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> i swear thats David Beckham walking in front of Vicky. lol


 
Totally!!!


----------



## H_addict

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Love the Balmain jacket........


 
DITTO!!!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

LOVE that jacket too! 
Great pics, her hair looks nice too.


----------



## Veelyn

Phédre;10407524 said:
			
		

> A close friend of my mother had surgery to remove her bunions. One foot at a time, because it was rather painfull. Took quite a wile to heal too!
> She must be in pain a lot, she sure wears KILLERheels all the time.



Yep. And I'm sure she won't get them fixed, because then she wouldn't be able to wear her killer heels for a while. But she does look great.


----------



## dee-dee

Brooklyn's gonna be such a hottie.  They're so effin cute, those kids!


----------



## imashopaholic

Her boys are adorable.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she ALWASY LOOKS GREAT


----------



## NoSnowHere

Looking a little scary here...


----------



## xlana

Man...sometimes she just seems like a very sickly skinny person. I dunno if it's just me, but I sometimes notice that she kind of cocks her chin forward which in turn makes all her neck bones stick out when she's walking. Has anybody noticed that awkwardness about her as well?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Looks photo shopped to me?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

NoSnowHere said:


> Looking a little scary here...



Looks like the tanning didn't go too well with those white palms!


----------



## candypants1100

i dont think it is photo shopped. when i tense up and breathe in deeply, my neck kinda looks like that too. notice that her shoulders are tensed up? i think shes taking a deep breath in and her body is tense.


----------



## Spur

Not absolutely sure, but i think I like VB, if only for her entertainment value.

Sad to say i think she's looking a lot older than her age in the last few photos I've seen.


----------



## Swanky

You know, I was going to comment about her looking too thin several photos back and decided not to.  I am ready now, I think she's getting too thin :s


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^She's been way too thin for quite a while now IMHO.
I hope she doesn't loose anymore weight. ush:


----------



## duckyluv

she rocks


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You know, I was going to comment about her looking too thin several photos back and decided not to. I am ready now, I think she's getting too thin :s


 
Looking at that last pic of her,she is looking very thin....a shame because when she is carrying a lil more weight she looks fabulous.Maybe the stuff I have heard lately about her working really hard and being under an awful lot of stress is causing it?


----------



## karo

Taking in a weekend game of soccer, Victoria Beckham was spotted at San Siro Stadium to support her husband David as his team AC Milan competed against Lecce.


----------



## chaz

I like her hair swept back like that,it looks really good!


----------



## FancyPants

Ohh nice outfit! like the jacket and the hair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking fab as always!


----------



## Jahpson

yes, the waif era expired in the 90s. It's ok to have enough fat to keep yourself warm.

still love her style though


----------



## karo

Always glammed up when she heads out, a stylish Victoria Beckham was spotted shopping in Milan, Italy on Tuesday afternoon (April 7).


----------



## karo

In related news, Posh has lined up a brand new gig - as shes lending her voice to the Nickelodeon show Spongebob Squarepants following some persuasion from her young son, Cruz.
With the episode due to air sometime this summer, an insider told press, Victoria was a complete pro and finished all her takes in a day. She isnt interested in becoming an actress, but voice-over work is something that appealed. She joked that she could simply rock up to the studios in a trackie and no make-up and no one would ever know. Scriptwriters created the role of a posh British princess especially for her and were blown away by what a natural she was. Victoria enjoyed every minute.


----------



## karo

She totally rocks this outfit!


----------



## lvstratus

I'm far away of being a fan of Victoria....I never understood why some people love her, because she never did anything special: she is a poor singer, she never read a book in her hole life, she is a media seeker, she always has that unhappy and bossy face,she is 100% plastic and she is away too thin and looks unhealthy, so she is definetly a bad role model for everyone!
Ok, sometimes she has some good fashion choices, but IS THAT ALL?
Besides she is always doing shopping! Everytime she appears she is taking a plane to the other side of the world from where her husband and kids are (I suppose their marriage works becasue they have more time separate than together), or she is shoppping! she is such a futile person!
Gosh....


----------



## mimi23

*can anyone of you ladies ID her sunglasses in the last set of photos?*


----------



## MeggsieLuvsBags

Does anyone know what bags VB has?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her! Her hair looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

that blazer cracks me up!!

It looks like one half of a zoot suit!!

All she has to do to complete the look is bend her right knee and extend her left foot in front of her, and bend her wrists so her hands look like wings.


----------



## mooks

MeggsieLuvsBags said:


> Does anyone know what bags VB has?



Alot of Hermes!!


----------



## nicole2730

i must be the only one who thinks that jacket looks goofy - she looks like the cop from the village people, she's just missing the baton!


----------



## azhangie

^lol I kinda agree with the jacket. The scrunched up shoulders remind me of my mom back in the 80's when shoulder pads were still popular.


----------



## lightblue84

The Beckham boys  *Brooklyn Joseph*, 10,  *Romeo James*, 6 ½ and *Cruz David*, 4  took a second to rest while playing at a Milan, Italy playground on Monday.
 When they werent lounging on this dragon bouncer, the sons of *David* and *Victoria Beckham* were spotted practicing their football footwork, kicking around a soccer ball. Perhaps theyve inherited dads ability to bend it like Beckham?


----------



## ebonyone

some trends should die and stay dead shoulder pads being one of them.


----------



## Jahpson

Cruz is the cutest kid. I wonder if Vicky spoils him?


----------



## meela188

^^yeah Cruz is adorable, he looks just like his father. Romeo looks just like Victoria.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Yep ITA Cruz is such a lil' cutie!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i LOVE those JEANS


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and sons at the Milan Airport (April 10).


----------



## eggpudding

awww, Cruz is so adorable, always smiling! I love her outfit here - so chic!


----------



## EMMY

eggpudding said:


> awww, Cruz is so adorable, always smiling! I love her outfit here - so chic!


 
I was JUST going to post this!!!! That kid is just too cute!!!!


----------



## candypants1100

Um why is there an Iphone sticking out of Cruz's pocket?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love the outfit in the new pics. I think I like her in the simpler Balmain Blazer, above over the leather jacket.


----------



## Jahpson

I need to get me some skinny black jeans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cruz is so cute..he's always smiling!


----------



## MACsarah

lightblue84 said:


> The Beckham boys &#8212; *Brooklyn Joseph*, 10,  *Romeo James*, 6 ½ and *Cruz David*, 4 &#8212; took a second to rest while playing at a Milan, Italy playground on Monday.
> When they weren&#8217;t lounging on this dragon bouncer, the sons of *David* and *Victoria Beckham* were spotted practicing their football footwork, kicking around a soccer ball. Perhaps they&#8217;ve inherited dad&#8217;s ability to &#8220;bend it like Beckham?&#8221;



i can't exactly tell, but did Victoria put her boys in Hollister?
I knew her other half likes A&F, but i thought Victoria would be getting burberry, versace and etc. for them!

haha. intresting.

and i have nothing against hollister, ..


----------



## amber11

im so impressed with her hair... usually the grow-out stage looks nasty but i think its even cuter then the super short pixie!


----------



## missisa07

Wow, I knew she was always really thin within recent years but she is looking ESPECIALLY gaunt lately.


----------



## CoachGirl12

candypants1100 said:


> Um why is there an Iphone sticking out of Cruz's pocket?!


I saw that too... maybe its an apple itouch... I have one of them and the iphone and itouch look very similar? 

Cruz is SOOOO freakin cute! For some reason he looks like a small version of Matt Damon to me... don't ask why... LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^maybe he was carrying mom's for her


----------



## Greenstar

Most of the time she is so hungery/ill looking Vic really needs to eat more for her health sakeshe surely cant be stressed out burning off fat /cals 
Its all most like an eatting disorder when her face in so pinched and her ribs show through.It would be sad if she did have a problem with food because-
She does have great style and her jewellery is TDF
AND a beautiful family who need her


----------



## Greenstar

GET WELL SOON VIC!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^most of them time, i'd probably be speculating the same thing right along with you, but in her case, i don't. only because she's been so skinny for SO long, and had THREE healthy babies all whilst being so thin. there can't be anything THAT wrong with her health, she can't possibly have had an eating disorder for the past ten years and been able to have those kids- conceive, carry and not to mention nurse them and take care of them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't think she's too skinny...she looks great to me...but then again that's just my opinion!


----------



## Jahpson

she can't be that weak if she can still lift her sons up while wearing heels.


----------



## amber11

i agree, theres been times where she was scary skinny, but this isn't one of them


----------



## dreamdoll

seems like she's been going to the gym and is a lot more healthy now...


----------



## Dazzle

she is wearing black usually i wonder why???


----------



## Spur

Dazzle said:


> she is wearing black usually i wonder why???


 

I gotcha thinking.

The other day my (critical) mother told me that i look totally slim and elegant in black.   I was wearing my PJ's hahaha.

I am 5'2 and weigh about 110lbs.  But I guess to Mommy Dearest, I am fat, Uless i wear black pijamas.    Hahahaha

Back OT I truly think VB does not look good these days.  Clothes, accessories are fine, but the prominent bones and veins are off-putting.


----------



## Belle49

This video will NEVER get old:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-2M...acebook.com/home.php?&feature=player_embedded


----------



## meluvs2shop

^posh looks beautiful and adorable all at the same time in that video. they were definitely good sports about it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Belle49 said:


> This video will NEVER get old:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-2M...acebook.com/home.php?&feature=player_embedded




Oh love that video!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham hit Fashionology in LA yesterday, taking her niece Liberty along as a fashion consultant. She checked out a few new items but seemed perfectly comfortable in her oversize jeans.


----------



## mooks

I love those jeans!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she looks cute and comfortable


----------



## chaz

Those jeans look great on her!


----------



## Jahpson

i love that look on her!!


----------



## Nola

So gorgeous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not a fan of the baggy jean look..on anybody. She looks good though...


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham together with Eva Longoria and Kate Beckinsale arrive at a Hollywood eaterie Cecconi's to celebrate her 35th birthday. Also in attendance was another celeb friend- Katie Holmes.


----------



## kroquet

Eva looks gorgeous as usual!


----------



## lvstratus

Celebreating her birthday away from her husband and family???


----------



## karo

^^^ Her actual birthday is tomorrow and since she's in LA I guess she will be celebrating it with her sons and probably with husband too (if she flies back from Milan).


----------



## meluvs2shop

she's been wearing a lot of jeans again...it's been awhile and i like it! i guess the casual LA style is finally getting to her. 

her hair grew fast! i know it's still short but it wasn't all that long ago when it was really short-pixie short.


----------



## ebonyone

I read that she and David celebrated in Milan when she was there. She will celebrate with other family tomorrow.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Wonder what she will get as birthdaybpresent?


----------



## chaz

^^^ I wonder too? Her last present was the Himalaya Birkin...wonder what David has lined up this time?


----------



## mooks

Some big rocks!!


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Remember the massive one he got her a few years ago? If memory serves it was a pale pink diamond reportedly coming in at a million,or something like that!


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* totes around a Wolverine action figure in her Hermes Birkin bag as she spends some mother-son time with *Romeo*, 6, and *Cruz*, 4, at The Grove shopping in Los Angeles on Saturday afternoon (April 18).  The trio stopped off at Bed, Bath and Beyond as well as La Piazza restaurant.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Love these louboutin's. 





I don't know how she manages to carry Cruz tho and walk in them at the same time!ush:


----------



## labellavita27

I was at XIV last nite in west hollywood. She was there with her sons and her parents. She was wearing these velvet louboutins i think. Well she was having a hard time walking in them is all i know.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so cute!!


----------



## lightblue84

^^^love her new Birkin. Maybe a birthday gift????


----------



## Greenstar

lightblue84 said:


> ^^^love her new Birkin. Maybe a birthday gift????


 





BLACK BOOTS IN THE SUN WITH A HEAVY COTTON BLACK DRESS....???????


----------



## dreamdoll

I'm loving her new ciel birkin


----------



## RedSoleAddict




----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Another gorgeous pair of killer heels!   This is one of the rare pics that I have seen where Cruz isn't smiling or looking gloriously happy.


----------



## Greenstar

I love Cruz he is great fun always dress in action heros outfits-such a cutie little boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

That gray dress is hot!!!


----------



## Nola

OMG she looks GORGEOUS there!


----------



## envyme

She looks fresh faced and gorgeous!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

She looks fab. Its her hair she I think aswell. not has harsh on her face.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She looks absolutely gorgeous in that picture! I love her hair at its current length...really suits her.

And I have to give her major props for carrying a toddler while wearing those killer high CLs!!! I would fall flat on my face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...the length of her hair currently looks fab on her!!


----------



## chaz

dreamdoll said:


> I'm loving her new ciel birkin


 
Me too!! Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## chaz

Sweetpea83 said:


> That gray dress is hot!!!


 
Totally!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Cruz looks so adorable here! love his little J's.

Mrs. Beckham, stunning as always, although I have to cringe alittle seeing her in heels after what her toes look like.


----------



## marilu

i read somewhere she's going 2 milan and the kids are choosing their home is that true?


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks absolutely gorgeous in the grey tube dress!! And her heels are TDF too!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i give her a lot of credit for carrying her son while wearing high heels knowing full well he's not a feather. 

her CL's are incredible!! one of my favorites.


----------



## Sweetpea83

No new updates?


----------



## Charlie

Greenstar said:


> I love Cruz he is great fun always dress in action heros outfits-such a cutie little boy



Perhaps he is crying because he had to dressed up... j/k. What a cutie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Arriving to LAX to catch a flight May 3rd 2009


















Her jeans are by Stella McCartney


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is that big white bag a Hermes Kelly?


----------



## MACsarah

I like how without heels, she is still in the same position! lol. imigine if her feet are permanantly like that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not sure about that hat or the jacket..but that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## candypants1100

ughhh the jackettttt ahhhhh


----------



## amber11

^^ i hear ya... don't like the jacket either!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i dont know why but the shoulders of that jacket really fit her frame...thought, doesnt make it better


----------



## FancyPants

Oh I looove those stella m. jeans!!! 
Yeah and not feeling the balmain jacket. I like the MJ balmain jacket and the black one with the buttons but not this one. It makes her look like she is from Matrix or something.


----------



## _bebee

i dont like the jacket much either


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

Like the jeans, but that jacket??? With that hat? Seriously? 
That jacket makes her look even more like skeletor. NO ONE looks good in that jacket. Heinous. 
I admire how she can just go out with a straight face though, looking that ridiculous.


----------



## mooks

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that big white bag a Hermes Kelly?



Yes a Kelly 50


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* wears her favorite _Balmain_ jacket at she arrives at JFK airport in New York City on Sunday (May 3).
 The 35-year-old former Spice Girl will be wearing *Marc Jacobs* at tomorrows MET Costume Institute Gala.


----------



## karo

Love that Kelly. What is her black bag?


----------



## Prada_Princess

the black bag looks amazing!!  I think it is alligator but can't tell which brand - she is so chic IMO


----------



## Bag*Snob

mooks said:


> Yes a Kelly 50



Thank you. That bag is huge.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love her black bag. can anyone ID it?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Arriving to LAX to catch a flight May 3rd 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her jeans are by Stella McCartney



Her shoes look too big for her in this pic


----------



## priss

TheBigBagAddict said:


> Her shoes look too big for her in this pic




they ALWAYS are!!!  it drives me crazy!


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

priss said:


> they ALWAYS are!!!  it drives me crazy!



That's an old beauty tip; always buy your high heels one size bigger than your normal size. That way the foot has room to move, instead of being wedged into the shoe making it much more comfortable to walk in. 
It's not hard to keep the shoe on the foot either, even though there's more room at the back.


----------



## bextasy

love that dress!


----------



## priss

Nicole *****ie said:


> That's an old beauty tip; always buy your high heels one size bigger than your normal size. That way the foot has room to move, instead of being wedged into the shoe making it much more comfortable to walk in.
> It's not hard to keep the shoe on the foot either, even though there's more room at the back.




sorry i cant get with that.  ive worn heels since 7th grade and im 33.  a too big shoe will flop off and your heel will come out of it when you get ready to lift your foot off the ground to take the next step.  if she would just get those bunions shaved down this could be over.


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

priss said:


> sorry i cant get with that.  ive worn heels since 7th grade and im 33.  a too big shoe will flop off and your heel will come out of it when you get ready to lift your foot off the ground to take the next step.  if she would just get those bunions shaved down this could be over.



I've worn heels since 7th grade too and I'm a year younger than you.  And for me it works wearing a bigger size in heels. My shoe doesn't flop off, nor does my heel come out in an awkward way.I find that as I walk, my toes and the front of the foot gets a little swollen due to the elevated stance of the foot and the shoe stays put. 

ITA on Posh's bunion issue BTW.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I once bought a pair of CL's in a size bigger than my size as they were sold out, thinking they would be ok with insoles but boy I was wrong! :s
I wore them for an evening out and seriously I don't know how I didn't fall over. ush: I wasn't comfortable at all all evening.


----------



## simone72

That hat is ridiculous I love the jacket and jeans but don't like the Commander hats she wears lol


----------



## lightblue84

*At the Beverly Hills Country Club in Hollywood, April 30, 2009

Marc Jacobs dress






*


----------



## b00mbaka

^ For some reason I don't like Posh in girly things like that dress


----------



## karo

* 2009 MET Costume Institute Gala*


----------



## shesnochill

gOodness.. . i like the dress but she makes me love it so much more!


----------



## amber11

oyyyy not liking this look at all, makeup dress heels whole thing


----------



## karo

Leaving her NYC hotel


----------



## nillacobain

I read David cheated Victoria again..!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I've said this before..but wow she has amazing legs!


----------



## priss

nillacobain said:


> I read David cheated Victoria again..!



i'd overlook it for a man that sexy, lol!


----------



## H_addict

meluvs2shop said:


> i love her black bag. can anyone ID it?


 

*VALEXTRA*


----------



## Swanky

She has the prettiest little legs, thin but shapely.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham was spotted stopping into several shops in the Chelsea district of New York City earlier today (May 5).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> Originally Posted By *Karo*



Can anyone I.D. her skirt, I think its lovely. Do you guys think its Alaia?


----------



## Swanky

she should've worn a dark bra underneath . . .


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so cute! Love the whole look.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she should've worn a dark bra underneath . . .



Yep ITA, I thought exactly the same when I saw these pics! A white bra under a dark charcoal grey top?! 
Love the skirt tho.


----------



## moodysmom10

does she _have_ a bra on???


----------



## b00mbaka

Was the cameraman laying down on the wet floor trying to see up her skirt???


----------



## kshin30

Does anyone know the designer of her outfit? I am in love with it.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like a pale bra to me. . . either way it's distracting.


----------



## Jahpson

WHAT!?

I was in NYC and was near Victoria and didn't see her? I will never let this down. wah


----------



## H_addict

kshin30 said:


> Does anyone know the designer of her outfit? I am in love with it.


 
*ALAIA*


----------



## birkinbag

nillacobain said:


> I read David cheated Victoria again..!



if you ever see them interact and see how much they love one another, i highly doubt he would ever cheat on her.


----------



## kshin30

Thank you H_Addict


----------



## chaz

Sweetpea83 said:


> I've said this before..but wow she has amazing legs!


 
Totally!! As Swanky says,thin but very shapely!


----------



## chaz

I love her Kelly,but totally agree,she should have gone with a darker bra or something...maybe she didn't realise the top would be quite so see through with camera flashguns going off?


----------



## dreamdoll

Amazing outfits!! She's looking good!


----------



## RedSoleAddict




----------



## RedSoleAddict

I think she looks fabulous in the ad!!


----------



## envyme

Yes, she looks AMAZING!!! 



RedSoleAddict said:


> I think she looks fabulous in the ad!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I LOVE the girl's outfit... You know, the one next to her!!! 


Would anyone please ID her vest? 








chaz said:


> I love her Kelly,but totally agree,she should have gone with a darker bra or something...maybe she didn't realise the top would be quite so see through with camera flashguns going off?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot ad! But I'm not sure about the hair..lol.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham revealed her new Emporio Armani Womens Underwear advertising campaign at Macys Herald Square in New York City on Wednesday (May 6).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks fantastic!


----------



## karo

She looks absolutely stunning! Love her hair.


----------



## Nola

Ita!!!!


----------



## orlac2

Another style! This one looks great!


----------



## Danica

She looks gorgeous!! look at her shoe...there's like an inch of space at the back, how can she walk with all that extra space?


----------



## chaz

Love her hair!!! Bit messy/edgy and completely cute!!


----------



## Jahpson

looks like she is wearing a wig


----------



## lightblue84

David Beckham happily chatted with two Manchester United players in their locker room in London yesterday. He was quite the energetic fan as he cheered on his old team from the stands. David wasn't around to take his wife to the Costume Institute Gala this year, and although we missed seeing the handsome couple all dressed up, Becks seems to be happy immersing himself in soccer for the time being.


----------



## candypants1100

lately she hasn't been looking that great to me- kind of washed up and dressing like a mom who wants to wear her daughter's teenage clothing. i'm sorry, hope i dont get attacked for that-


----------



## gucci lover

chaz said:


> Love her hair!!! Bit messy/edgy and completely cute!!


 
i  it too... she looks FAB! * Chaz*, she avoided the CT


----------



## _bebee

she looks soo flawless


----------



## emojosh

Victoria looks amazing! I love the haircut now that it's grown out! She looks absolutely amazing. I like the dark color and the shag.


----------



## H_addict

She looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## priss

Danica said:


> She looks gorgeous!! look at her shoe...there's like an inch of space at the back, how can she walk with all that extra space?




dont even get me started on the shoes.  im amazed at how every time she "poses" for a picture its this same pose, yet i never tire of seeing it!  hands on hips, same leg extended, leaning back the whole nine, and it never gets old.


----------



## PrincessGina

Her legs are so tiny! theyre smaller than my daughters!


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

I absolutely love her new hairstyle, she looks so much softer! Gorgeous.


----------



## lightblue84

*Victoria Beckham* flies from JFK airport to Heathrow airport on Thursday (May 7). 
 The 35-year-old former Spice Girl just appeared in a new Emporio Armani Womens Underwear advertising campaign. *David* and *Victoria Beckham*s Armani campaigns are part of a lucrative deal worth an estimated £32 million ($48 million).
 *David Beckham* in his underwear, you dont get any better than that, *Victoria* said. Were lucky to have each other.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot!!


----------



## dreamdoll

I LOVE her dress!!


----------



## chaz

She looks lovely! Love that polka dot coat! Very cute!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*What did Posh ever do to Lilly Allen?* 



> The Fear singer says &#8220;Everyone knows Victoria is a monster. I&#8217;d rather shoot myself between the eyes than be a WAG.&#8221;



Source FadedYouth


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's just a bitter woman..IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

well Lily, fortunately I dont think a footballer would be interested in you anyway! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol! So true.


----------



## sandigirl

*I really dislike Lily Allen. She's always talking about someone when it's already been shown how she really can't take any of the insults she dishes.*


----------



## birkinbag

who is lily allen anyway?   some british singer or something?  i've heard of her but don't really care to know who she is.

love VB's hair in the above 2 posts.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Don't believe everything you read - Lily Allen has had a pretty crappy last few years


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Jahpson said:


> well Lily, fortunately I dont think a footballer would be interested in you anyway! lol


 

Yep ITA!   footballers everywhere can heave a huge sigh of relief!


----------



## legaldiva

What's a WAG?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I believe wives and girlfriends of sport players..?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Wives And Girlfriend's of footballers.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Sorry *sweetpea83* we posted at the same time! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oops, I thought it was generally speaking of all guys in major league sports.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wonder what she wwearing under the polka dot coat?


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Hahahaha!!!


----------



## poshchick

Stop press: 

Victoria Beckham, with no make up on, and SWEATY! at the GYM! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-REALLY-looks-like-sweaty-workout.html


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

It was reported in one uk newspaper that she's going to run a marathon. No idea how accurate that is!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I thought she said once she never works out..lol..I guess she's changed her mind! She looks great.


----------



## karo

*David Beckham* was spotted out and about in Milan


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Looking as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## candypants1100

i think i'm in shock from seeing victoria in sneakers.


----------



## csre

man that guy keeps getting better!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^isn't that the truth!


----------



## Chanel Belle

Sweetpea83 said:


> I thought she said once she never works out..lol..I guess she's changed her mind! She looks great.


 
Oh well, celebs alot of the time


----------



## Milena7

There are some rumors he's been seen out on a dinner with some Hungarian model.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i personally take the rumors with a huge rock of salt because they don't make sense. is david, who has been followed so intensely everyday for the past 10+ yrs, really stupid enough to step out in public with a woman he's supposedly cheating with? if they're out in public together, it's probably safe to say he's not doing anything wrong with this woman.


----------



## TxGlam

PrincessGina said:


> Her legs are so tiny! theyre smaller than my daughters!
> 
> jessicastyle.com/at-macy-s-in-new-york-may-06-2009-pic27128.jpg



I don't think she has too skinny/anorexic looking legs like some gossipers always say about her. Her legs look hot in anything short!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

candypants1100 said:


> i think i'm in shock from seeing victoria in sneakers.



me too... first time i seen it..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

poshchick said:


> Stop press:
> 
> Victoria Beckham, with no make up on, and SWEATY! at the GYM!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reveals-REALLY-looks-like-sweaty-workout.html



it hink she looks good all natural


----------



## orlac2

^^I know! I wish I looked that good after a session in the gym


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at Milan airport (May 14)


----------



## karo

Love her Hermes and her jeans too.


----------



## karo

With D&G at AC Milan stadium on May 10th


----------



## H_addict

Her leather pants are back!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

That diamond ring is a whopper!! I love her studs too! And the watch isn't half bad!!


----------



## chaz

Wow!!! That Kelly is huge...I like it though! Anybody know if those her own brand jeans? I have never seen any of hers with ankle zips. TIA!!!


----------



## chaz

I found out who her jeans are by someone very kindly posted on another thread what they are so I thought I'd post the link given,just in case anyone else was wondering too!
http://www.purseblog.com/GO/NAP.php...ans&siteID=idBRCHEwd9g-AzjllAw8hlwGC5xknq4Ntg


----------



## moodysmom10

^^ is she carrying that as a purse??


----------



## candypants1100

the bag looks extremely large. love those jeans and am loving her jewelry. as always, not a fan of the hat.


----------



## tsc

Does anybody know what make her phone is????? Is it a Blackberry????


----------



## Nat

Holy Hermes, that is HUGE!  Must be pretty heavy though.

She needs to ditch the hat, it doesn't suit her.


----------



## misschbby

hate the bag yuk!


----------



## Socialite

Love the outfit and bag in the last pic ! amazing hat


----------



## TxGlam

love the jeans, hate the hat too.

Heidi and Victoria are both into the super huge bag trend...it's tooooo much bag for their frames!


----------



## _bebee

love her jeans


----------



## Jahpson

looks like the oversized bag is just carry on luggage.

im sure just the staples are in there. small bottle of water, cosmetics bag, clean "knickers" as she likes to call them. lol


----------



## FancyPants

Anyone have those Stella M. jeans? Are they TTS?


----------



## Pimbi77

Love the sunnies? Does somebody know which BRAND they are?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^They look like her own line, DVB 6:

http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/uk-sunglasses/DVB-Sunglasses/DVB-DVB-6-Shiny-Black/5874.htm


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I might be the only one, but I'm afraid I really don't like that Leather Jacket - it looks like it has ping pong balls in the shoulders!


----------



## priss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I might be the only one, but I'm afraid I really don't like that Leather Jacket - it looks like it has ping pong balls in the shoulders!



you are certainly not the only one. ping pong balls is the best descriptor, ever!!


----------



## Jahpson

you would probably be the only one if you liked it.


----------



## Livia1

OMG *Jahpson*, I saw your new avatar and thought 'WHAT'! Then I read the title


----------



## karo

VB was spotted departing from Londons Heathrow Airport on Monday (May 18).


----------



## LemonDrop

Love the pics at Heathrow.  Love the skirt, sweater set, head band, shades,  bag.  Love the look.


----------



## Charlie

I love that outfit. I love to wear all black sometimes too. Makes one looks skinnier


----------



## LemonDrop

Charlie said:


> I love that outfit. I love to wear all black sometimes too. Makes one looks skinnier


 
haha.  thinking about VB trying to look skinnier.


----------



## karo

Victoria and David out in London
And a pic of Victoria's iPod


----------



## Jahpson

so cute! although she could have had that engraved instead


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, ita!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thta outfit at airport looks awesome and chic


----------



## Milena7

If she ate a few burgers, she would look stunning.


----------



## shesnochill

^ LMAo, so true!~


----------



## mooks

Perfection!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham (wearing flats!!!) spends time with her sons at SkateLab (May 22)


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and Romeo at the American Idol Finale


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her skirt!


----------



## priss

dreamdoll said:


> Love her skirt!




me too!  who is the chick with the cute skirt anyway?  victorias shoes are super hot.  too bad that car door is blocking her outfit.  id like to see what she's wearing.


----------



## candypants1100

at first i thought the girl with the skirt was vb and thought, 'ah shes finally gained some weight.'....nope.


----------



## annamoon

anyone know what shoes Victoria is wearing


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham leaving Endevor in her Porsche on May 23th.


----------



## shesnochill

Yikes!~ Celebs often don't realize that this can happen.



karo said:


> Victoria Beckham (wearing flats!!!) spends time with her sons at SkateLab (May 22)



That's a rare one!~



karo said:


> Victoria Beckham leaving Endevor in her Porsche on May 23th.



Oh.. . my .. . to be VB.. .  her handbags & CARSSSSSSS


----------



## Milena7

Hairband is a lovely change, everything else more or less expected VB thing..


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at LAX


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ I wish her shorts were a little bit longer, but she looks cute. I'm not liking her hair at all....


----------



## debsmith

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham arriving at LAX


 
She looks great here...love her outfit and thank God her hair is growing out.


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks cute!


----------



## Jahpson

booties with shorts? not loving it


----------



## wingki

VB can pull off any look! TDF


----------



## marilu

http://showbiz.sky.com/poshs-obscene-outfit


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the growing in hair looks AAAAAMAZING!!


----------



## candypants1100

http://media.entertainment.sky.com/image/unscaled/2008/2/23/Victoria-Beckham-05.99.jpg

i just HAD to post this. look at this old pic of vb


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at the Claridges Hotel in London, England on Tuesday evening (June 9).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her sunnies!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham leaving the Claridges Hotel this morning (June 10) on her way to a meeting with her management.


----------



## H_addict

This pic is WICKED!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great!


----------



## dreamdoll

I love her jeans!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham leaving the Claridges Hotel this morning (June 10) on her way to a meeting with her management.




Cute outfit! What's up with the shoes?


----------



## Milena7

Amazing Chanel


----------



## eggpudding

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham arriving at LAX



She looks AMAZING in that blazer/shorts/bootie getup. I need those Alti Booties more than ever!!


----------



## chaz

looking great!


----------



## marilu

hahaha http://showbiz.sky.com/who-stole-poshs-jeans


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at Wembley Stadium on Wednesday night (June 10).


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the big unvieling of David Beckham's new Emporio Armani advertisements.


----------



## Lec8504

she's looking so cute lately!  Love how nice her hair is growing out


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham at the big unvieling of David Beckham's new Emporio Armani advertisements.




I love the way her hair looks here!! So cute.


----------



## debsmith

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2009/06/11/vo.beckham.underwear.ad.cnn

DB in London.....


----------



## dreamdoll

I'm loving her hair too


----------



## chaz

I loved her pixie crop,but I adore how she is growing it out it looks fab!


----------



## legaldiva

^ita!


----------



## lightblue84

Vacation time! Following David Beckham's sexy ad unveiling in London, the entire Beckham clan  including Victoria and sons Brooklyn, 10, Romeo, 6½, and Cruz, 4  touches down near St. Tropez, France, Thursday for a relaxing holiday.


----------



## teemmmbee

so does anyone know anything about the new tattoo David got on his ribcage?? what it is, what it means??






found a better pic, anyone know what it means??


----------



## birkinbag

finally, all of them together again.


----------



## Sweetpea83

They are such a hot couple! And their kiddos are darling!


----------



## shesnochill

Gorgeous gorgeous family!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

spacytracy said:


> so does anyone know anything about the new tattoo David got on his ribcage?? what it is, what it means??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a better pic, anyone know what it means??



I feel naughty for even looking 

Can I just admit that I love walking by the men section at Macy's just to look at his posters? yummo


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful family!!


----------



## Blueberry

Is her Chanel bag the new Maxi ?? or is it a vintage XL ?


----------



## sesrup

Ohh I love his tat, wonder what it says.


----------



## MissCL

i have never seen victoria pregnant 

are you sure those kids are her?


----------



## candypants1100

^i thought this for the longest time- i mean, yeah, the ylook like her, but i couldnt recall ever seeing a pregnant pic of her....then i scoured the internet for ages (clearly i need better things to do with my time) and found exactly TWO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I only saw her preggers with her eldest...didn't see her the other two times she was.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^there are lots of pics, i guess just not as easily found since they're kind of old?


----------



## catalyst81

omg! i need this tux blazer in my life right now!!! could someone help ID this please? TIA


----------



## Jahpson

Pics of Vicky pregnant
















Posh is third from left


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looked so cute preggers!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

VB removes her implants...

http://bricksandstonesgossip.com/2009/06/17/victoria-beckham-removes-her-implants/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Recently? Wow.


----------



## candypants1100

hmmm. i think that'd be an improvement. i've never cared for the fake boob look


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Agreed! She's too petite and thin to pull off big fake boobs...


----------



## ouip98

The writer needs to calm down..why the hate?


----------



## birkinbag

wow, i thought i'd never see the day.  thank goodness she removed the boobs b/c it wasn't a good look on her and she's usually stunning.


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Agreed,I think the ones she had were too big for her tiny frame,kind of went against the look she is all about iyswim?


----------



## lily25

More on the boob op from DailyMail.co.uk 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-breast-reduction-surgery-lose-WAG-look.html

I prefer her being natural. Fake boobs scare me.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

She's never a 34 still, surely!


----------



## karo

I don't think her breast are much smaller, especially on the last pic of her arriving at St. Tropez, I don't see a big difference. She's rather wearing a different bra.


----------



## candypants1100

^agreed. i dont see much of a difference at all


----------



## chaz

karo said:


> I don't think her breast are much smaller, especially on the last pic of her arriving at St. Tropez, I don't see a big difference. She's rather wearing a different bra.


 
That was my thought too........they don't look as 'hiked up',but still not really significantly smaller?


----------



## Jahpson

she had three kids so I don't think she would be left with just nipples.


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Dunno,with no surgery involved some ladies can be left with nothing after having babies,even when they had plenty in the boob department beforehand.Some can end up with more...guess its just one of Ma Natures quirks?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

that's why i;m worried about having kids. i'm already flat as a board as is.. they CAN'T get any smaller! but they could.. lol


----------



## Nola

^Mine got one size larger (which I hate) so they don´t always go smaller.


----------



## chaz

MichelleAntonia said:


> that's why i;m worried about having kids. i'm already flat as a board as is.. they CAN'T get any smaller! but they could.. lol


 
Like Nola,you could be one of the ladies that doesn't go smaller,I don't think there is any way of telling wether you will or won't? A couple of my freinds went a fraction smaller,a couple of others went a lil bit bigger after thier babies.


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving the Riviera June 25, 2009*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looking very cute!


----------



## ellieroma

i love ankle boots and shorts - she looks so cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

Great outfit!


----------



## IFFAH

The cutest have to be her son in the white tee and also the youngest. Love this family outing pic of the Beckhams.


----------



## amber11

her boobs dont look any smaller to me?


----------



## marilu

neither to me


----------



## meluvs2shop

suede boots in the summer...who would've thunk it...it's such a trend right now.


----------



## viba424

She looks good...not posing. Like the hair too.


----------



## Swanky

_To me,_ her boobs are abnormally perky for their age and don't look smaller to me either. . .  I'm guessing she needed new implants and went down a size perhaps, had a better Doc and a lift because at her age when you go down in size there would be some extra skin.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Are you allowed to admit you DONT like the Beckhams on here?


----------



## Swanky

not unless you wanna be dogpiled, LOL!!  I don't care about them, but I find people's interest in them fascinating.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oops, so maybe I wont say that I utterly detest her then  

Whoops 

Sadly I do have reason to - Im not just a moaner ... honest!!


----------



## moodysmom10

^ do tell!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ohhhh DRAMA!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Im thinking I should delete my other post ...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poo - it wont let me


----------



## egstring

I simply adore her style, be it casual or formal. She simply carries them very well


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, egstring.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> not unless you wanna be dogpiled, LOL!!  I don't care about them, but I find people's interest in them fascinating.



i think initially, a lot of people (myself included) were interested in them because they were interested in football (soccer)and david was a huge player on the rise. others knew victoria from the spice girls, and were fans of them. i think it grew into kind of being interested in them all around, and them as personalities, but they certainly had their share of fame for their talents and specific endeavors before they became 'the beckhams'.


----------



## candypants1100

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Are you allowed to admit you DONT like the Beckhams on here?



i've said it on here before (well, not the beckhams as a whole, just david). i think he's scum for cheating on his wife, and i don't see the attraction at all (he is just not my type at all). i like victoria- i think she's super funny in interviews and has a fabulous sense of style. her kids are adorable.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^my take on it is, i'm not gonna pass judgment on someone based on hearsay. what i know to be true of him for sure is what i base it on. in his career he seems to be extremely hard working and driven almost to a fault, he's a true family man, and an all around good and humble person. stuff that's said about him that can't be substantiated isn't something i'm going to define his character by. anyone's really. 

just my two cents.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It's not David I have an issue with to be honest .. he seems like an OK kinda guy if that sorta thing "floats your boat"


----------



## birkinbag

candypants1100 said:


> i've said it on here before (well, not the beckhams as a whole, just david). i think he's scum for cheating on his wife, and i don't see the attraction at all (he is just not my type at all). i like victoria- i think she's super funny in interviews and has a fabulous sense of style. her kids are adorable.



do you have proof that he cheated on his wife?  he seems very much like a family man and adores his wife.  watch the interviews of them together.


----------



## Lec8504

david...looks and talent wise is perfect to me..but I wouldn't be surprise if I heard that he cheated on Victoria.  But either way, if he did or didn't cheat, they've seem to have put that behind them and they are such a loving couple.  I hope they stay with each other, they are a perfect match


----------



## meluvs2shop

is david good looking? to me, yes, but he's too pretty for my taste so i would never consider him my type. i dig manly men!

i know some women will find david manly but i can't compete with a guy that wears pants a couple of sizes up from me. lol


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

He looks ok .. but then he opens his mouth & his weird voice comes out


----------



## Bag Fetish

I would be on my head if i tried that.





TheBigBagAddict said:


> Love these louboutin's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how she manages to carry Cruz tho and walk in them at the same time!ush:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Not at all a fan of that dress.... Even on Vicky!





lightblue84 said:


> *At the Beverly Hills Country Club in Hollywood, April 30, 2009
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Strip Poker 388

Beckham has some new Alti 160mm,not many pick of them though


----------



## gemruby41

*Emporio Armani underwear ad*


----------



## chaz

^^^^ My goodness.....they are pretty raunchy pics! What a great looking couple! (and I know there will have been lots of photoshopping....but still they are great pics!)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

makes me want armani underwear! 

what's the price range?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

So i guess those pics above (except the ad) are her without the implants?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sorry - but David just looks like he needs to wash his hair


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i'm not liking how they styled his hair either....

and that's a feat. i don't think i've EVER seen his hair look bad. it does there though LOL


----------



## MACsarah

David's hair is like the nazi's leader. forgot his name.. argh.

lol. I wonder what there children think of the pictures!


----------



## kroquet

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Sorry - but David just looks like he needs to wash his hair


 


Absolutely!!!  Am not liking that look at all.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MACsarah said:


> David's hair is like the nazi's leader. forgot his name.. argh.
> 
> lol. I wonder what there children think of the pictures!




hitler? 

and yeah, i thought the EXACT same thing when i first saw it, i just didn't want to say anything..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Vacationing in Seychelles to celebrate their 10th Anniversary *


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Im sorry .. but ewww @ his Speedo! Even on DB that is kinda unacceptable


----------



## kroquet

LOL!! ^^^   I am a true Texan and we just don't do Speedos here!!   ewwwww


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

It's almost as bad as ...


----------



## kroquet

Eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## ouip98

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Vacationing in Seychelles to celebrate their 10th Anniversary *


 Love the 3rd picture of him..lmao is that 'italia' on his speedo


----------



## emojosh

Well I'll be the weird one here and say that I like DB's speedo. He's always done speedos on yachts and such. If it had been a bright neon color it would've been weird. The fact that it's a fresh white color is nice. If it didn't say Italia on the back it would look like undies, and I'm sure that David thought this out. Can't help but notice how negative everyone has been for the last three pages or so. If you honestly do not like the Beckhams, then why come here?


----------



## shesnochill

Yum, I like DB in a speedo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Vacationing in Seychelles to celebrate their 10th Anniversary *




omg WHAT is there possibly to complain about?! just LOOK at him 



:devil:


----------



## Tangerine

I think some of you ladies are taking this situation for granted... I mean, really. If you are going to look at ANYONE in a Speedo..... this is a best case scenario!

Besides... whats the diff between this and the Armani ads? The material the article is made from?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gosh, I didnt realise it was wrong to have an opinion on something that someone wears  

I come here to read what people say - does that mean I cant voice my opinion? Assuming of course that the comments were aimed towards me.

It is a public forum - there are bound to be people who agree AND disagree  with what you think. C'est la vie!   

(I notice in other threads, people comment on not liking what certain celebrities are wearing - why is it so different in here?)


----------



## Alyana

Are we all looking at the same pic?

DB in a Speedo is so good im speechless. His bum is just wow.


----------



## Swanky

who says just because one doesn't like DB in a speedo that they should stay out of this thread!?!

COME ON! 
I love lots of celebs, but that doesn't mean I can't see their bad fashion decisions! LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

what a shame that his azz looks better than hers


----------



## Belle49

Wow I'm shocked that anyone can think he looks bad in speedos LOL

he looks UNREAL! WOW! HOTNESS


----------



## Swanky

I think HE looks great . . . I don't care for boys in speedos though :s


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> who says just because one doesn't like DB in a speedo that they should stay out of this thread!?!
> 
> COME ON!
> I love lots of celebs, but that doesn't mean I can't see their bad fashion decisions! LOL!


 
Thank you ... at least someone sees sense in all of this!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Gosh, I didnt realise it was wrong to have an opinion on something that someone wears
> 
> I come here to read what people say - does that mean I cant voice my opinion? Assuming of course that the comments were aimed towards me.
> 
> It is a public forum - there are bound to be people who agree AND disagree  with what you think. C'est la vie!
> 
> (I notice in other threads, people comment on not liking what certain celebrities are wearing - why is it so different in here?)




i don't think anyone said you're not allowed to voice your opinion. i just happen to think YOU IS CRAAAAAZAY  but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to say it!


----------



## emojosh

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you ... at least someone sees sense in all of this!!


I'm sorry! I wasn't trying to sound just flat out rude. I personally adore the Beckhams and I think they're pretty good people compared to the rest of the hollywood set. You are of course, welcome to voice your opinion. I was just making an observation about the negativity of the last few pages. I look at the other threads of celebs I don't like but I don't feel it is worth my time to comment, especially on someone whom I do not like. I know it's stupid, but I worry that one day when I meet VB, she'll be like, "You're that bloke that wrote sh** about me!" And I'll be embarassed. Whatever you want to write is fine lol. I'm just a scaredy. And I was raised to try and say nice things or nothing at all. (I'm a good southern boy). But I did not mean to cast you out or silence you, by no means. I'm sorry I was not more clear.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't think anyone said you're not allowed to voice your opinion. i just happen to think YOU IS CRAAAAAZAY  but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to say it!


 
 .. thanks ... I think


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

emojosh said:


> I'm sorry! I wasn't trying to sound just flat out rude. I personally adore the Beckhams and I think they're pretty good people compared to the rest of the hollywood set. You are of course, welcome to voice your opinion. I was just making an observation about the negativity of the last few pages. I look at the other threads of celebs I don't like but I don't feel it is worth my time to comment, especially on someone whom I do not like. I know it's stupid, but I worry that one day when I meet VB, she'll be like, "You're that bloke that wrote sh** about me!" And I'll be embarassed. Whatever you want to write is fine lol. I'm just a scaredy. And I was raised to try and say nice things or nothing at all. (I'm a good southern boy). But I did not mean to cast you out or silence you, by no means. I'm sorry I was not more clear.


 
Thank you for clearing that up.   

I have unfortunately been at the receiving end of a LOT of hassle due to Mrs B .. I have no issue with her husband .. apart from that apparent failure by the fashion police  

(PS - To be honest, I wouldnt worry if she read what I said ... c'est la vie & what goes around comes around IMHO!)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Meant to say - I spent some time in Charlotte just a couple of weeks ago. Sadly it was just flying from Hartford Connecticut to Charleston SC via Charlotte .. then the same on the way back! It looked pretty from the sky though


----------



## emojosh

It's a very lovely city. I really love Charleston though. Can't beat the shopping on King Street! 
 And for the record I would prefer DB not wear anything at all.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Im sure you're not the only one! Id rather just take his wallet   

Yes Charleston is pretty - I spent 3 weeks there in 2006 when the family I worked for (Im a nanny) moved back to USA. I went with them to settle the kids back into life there, but sadly couldnt stay. This time I only managed 4 days, due to lack of time really, so I didnt get to see much of Charleston this time around. They live in Daniel Island - a really pretty area also. 

I had been staying with my sister in Connecticut for a break ... she lives in West Haven.

Wish I was back there right now ..


----------



## kroquet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think HE looks great . . . I don't care for boys in speedos though :s


 

LOL  Me neither!   Maybe it's a Texas thing???  Right Swanky?

My preference is the surfer look like Matthew Mc wears.   JMHO though


----------



## Swanky

board shorts


----------



## candypants1100

^agreed, swanks!


----------



## Swanky

I know he's European, even just bigger Speedos, something like "boy shorts" would look great 
He's quite the specimen though isn't he!?


----------



## emojosh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know he's European, even just bigger Speedos, something like "boy shorts" would look great
> He's quite the specimen though isn't he!?



 I agree Swanky. Those boy short type "trunks" would have been a better choice. Maybe he was trying to get some media attention instead of making Posh do it. That butt is amazing though. I wish mine looked like that in anything. As it is, I'm carrying a tiny bubble back there everywhere I go!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jahpson said:


> what a shame that his azz looks better than hers


 LOL!    Where is hers?  I can't even see one!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think HE looks great . . . I don't care for boys in speedos though :s


I'm with you!


----------



## purseinsanity

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Sorry - but David just looks like he needs to wash his hair


 Yep!  Looks like a grease pit.


----------



## purseinsanity

LovinMyMulberry said:


> He looks ok .. but then he opens his mouth & his weird voice comes out


 Yes.  His voice totally kills it!  Hopefully, he's the strong, SILENT, type.


----------



## purseinsanity

We don't seem to see as many pics of them in the US any more.  I loved seeing what she was wearing.  And her bags of course!


----------



## Tangerine

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> who says just because one doesn't like DB in a speedo that they should stay out of this thread!?!



Did someone actually say that?

I think the protestations to the anti-Speedo opinions were purely in jest. Mine was for sure.

Just disagreeing with the disagreements, its all good


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  Where is hers? I can't even see one!


----------



## emojosh

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!    Where is hers?  I can't even see one!



Agreed!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I did accidentally spy something that slightly resembled her butt once .. well .. actually .. it was her tiny thong poking out the top of her trousers - I didnt mean to look but I couldnt really help it 

Hide your knickers love!!


----------



## Jahpson

purseinsanity said:


> LOL!  Where is hers? I can't even see one!


 

precisely.


----------



## gemruby41

*North Island paradise of the Seychelles July 2, 2009 *


----------



## meela188

thanks for the new pics, David is the businesssss. I think he is just beautiful and i can't get enough of his tattoos. He is the only man that can pull off a lower back tattoo.


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *North Island paradise of the Seychelles July 2, 2009 *




Sure can tell she was a "MAJOR" (her word) push up bra. Because in these pic's her boobs look normal and well  like a parking lot...(lots of space between them) Compared to when she is dressed and out.. they are like up in her collar bone and kissing cousins.


----------



## Bag Fetish

meela188 said:


> thanks for the new pics, David is the businesssss. I think he is just beautiful and i can't get enough of his tattoos. He is the only man that can pull off a lower back tattoo.



what is the tattoo in the middle of his back, and what does the lower one say?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Strip Poker 388 said:


> Beckham has some new Alti 160mm,not many pick of them though



How can she walk with that space in the back of her shoes?


----------



## Bag Fetish

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> _To me,_ her boobs are abnormally perky for their age and don't look smaller to me either. . .  I'm guessing she needed new implants and went down a size perhaps, had a better Doc and a lift because at her age when you go down in size there would be some extra skin.



I think its all the bra she wears.


----------



## emojosh

Bag Fetish said:


> How can she walk with that space in the back of her shoes?



 I read once that she leaves this space for comfort since she always wears heels. I could be wrong though.


----------



## amber11

Bag Fetish said:


> what is the tattoo in the middle of his back, and what does the lower one say?


 

the lower one says brooklyn - the name of his oldest child.. and then in the middle i believe is cruz- his youngest child... then the big long tattoo is some kind of depiction of the cross and i believe above that is romeo's name.... its emberassing i know all this hahaha


----------



## PursesAddict

Bag Fetish said:


> Sure can tell she was a "MAJOR" (her word) push up bra. Because in these pic's her boobs look normal and well  like a parking lot...(lots of space between them) Compared to when she is dressed and out.. they are like up in her collar bone and kissing cousins.



These are her NEW boobs.  She was reported downsizing her prior bigger boobs and we can now see the new results.  She did not need a push up bra of any kind before, as you can see her nipple in many of her thousands of pictures.  Push up bras definitely don't show nipples.  

But I like these smaller boobs.  Definitely fits her better! And I'm surprised that she would give them up...good for her!!


----------



## venusfly

Yes. It is on the rare occassion that Victoria wears a bra! She almost never does and it's usually quite easy to tell she's not wearing one. I agree that the smaller boobs suit her frame better.



PursesAddict said:


> These are her NEW boobs. She was reported downsizing her prior bigger boobs and we can now see the new results. She did not need a push up bra of any kind before, as you can see her nipple in many of her thousands of pictures. *Push up bras definitely don't show nipples. *
> 
> But I like these smaller boobs. Definitely fits her better! And I'm surprised that she would give them up...good for her!!


----------



## venusfly

Yes, I'd also like to know how she keeps from stepping out of the shoe when she walks with that much room in the back. I recently concluded that I must be a size 8.5 and not a 9 because when my shoes have even half that much room in back - they won't stay on my feet. I had to buy dozens of the "Heavenly Heelz" strips to put in the back of my shoe to fill up that space she has - and my feet still come out of  the shoes when I walk! Which is really annoying.



Bag Fetish said:


> How can she walk with that space in the back of her shoes?


----------



## azhangie

^ that picture looks like her feet is jammed into the shoe. It also looks like her feet are too wide for those shoes, the top part is sticking out cmpared to the platform part. I know because that's how my alti's look when I wear them too. 
People always ask why my shoes have a gap in the back and why dont they fit properly, but they dont realize that with such high heels if your shoe fits snug your feet would continually push up against the front of the shoe as you walk and after 15 mins it would be too unbearable. My friend didnt listen to me to go a half size up, she hated the gap in the back and just figured my feet were wider than hers. She bought a pair of louboutins and wore them twice and has yet to wear them again. She's gotten them professionally stretched and even after that she told me she was in so much pain after 30 mins that she just cant wear them anymore.


----------



## azhangie

I would also add that feet tend to get bloated during different times of the day and if your shoe fits perfectly when theyre not bloated, they wil become be the biggest pain the butt to put on after you've been siting for 2 hours.


----------



## Swanky

her feet look jammed because her feet are seriously jacked, she hasn't taken care of them.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her feet look jammed because her feet are seriously jacked, she hasn't taken care of them.


 I don't see how they could NOT be screwed up.  Wearing six inch heels constantly really kills your feet.


----------



## purseinsanity

amber11 said:


> the lower one says brooklyn - the name of his oldest child.. and then in the middle i believe is cruz- his youngest child... then the big long tattoo is some kind of depiction of the cross and i believe above that is romeo's name.... its emberassing i know all this hahaha


 LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

I read somewhere where she was quoted as saying that if she really likes a pair of shoes, she'll buy them even if they're waaaay to big and cram tissues in the toe to make them fit better!


----------



## gemruby41

*At Heathrow Airport July 9, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Did she nearly smile there?  



I honestly dont know how she can walk ...


----------



## wingki

i love how David always holds her hand!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

wingki said:


> i love how David always holds her hand!


 
Maybe it's to help her walk in those insanely high shoes?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

david always look goood in everything..


----------



## mlbags

wingki said:


> i love how David always holds her hand!


 
A protectively firm hold, I like that too......
But I can't say the same to how Tom holds Katie... like this, always (in most of their pics)


----------



## I Love RICE

They both look good. It is actually easy to walk in a 5 or 6 inches heels once you get used to it.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Victoria & David Armani ad (Behind the Scenes)


----------



## Bagspy

cute!


----------



## Jahpson

Does Victoria have shoulder pads in that photo or are her shoulders really that broad?


----------



## Jahpson

mlbags said:


> A protectively firm hold, I like that too......
> But I can't say the same to how Tom holds Katie... like this, always (in most of their pics)


 
but their walking..

It looks like he is helping escort her to where they are going. I think its pretty sweet...

Its much better than him walking 3 feet ahead of her..

this question isn't directed to you, but why does everyone like to pick at Tom and Katie's relationship/marriage? Look how long they have been together you would have thought they would have silenced the critics by now.


----------



## mlbags

Oh sori, but don't get me wrong.... anyway, I like Katie lots, I don't mind Tom too.  I just like them on their own.     Sori again, off-topic here....


----------



## gemruby41

*At Heathrow Airport July 10, 2009 *


----------



## pucci

david is such a hottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so so so sexyyyyyyyy..........never once does the man looks unattractive in any pics.


----------



## Alyana

Ok Romeo is for sure his mothers child. He looks just like her!!!!!


----------



## candypants1100

yea she's got shoulder pads in that dress i think


----------



## venusfly

Her legs look great!


----------



## emojosh

Does anyone notice her not carrying her birkins so much? Is it because of the economy and the worldwide negative press concerning her collection?


----------



## Jahpson

mlbags said:


> Oh sori, but don't get me wrong.... anyway, I like Katie lots, I don't mind Tom too.  I just like them on their own.     Sori again, off-topic here....



dont apologize.  i was thinking out loud


----------



## MichelleAntonia

emojosh said:


> Does anyone notice her not carrying her birkins so much? Is it because of the economy and the worldwide negative press concerning her collection?



i doubt that would stop her. maybe they're too big for the shorter, more summery outfits? too heavy? i don't know, i've never really been into birkins so i haven't taken particular notice whether or not she's been carrying them lately


----------



## Tangerine

I wonder what kind of accents the kids will end up with... they've lived in a few different countries and gone to different schools already.. it gonna be interesting


----------



## Sweetpea83

RedSoleAddict said:


> Victoria & David Armani ad (Behind the Scenes)




Hot commerical....hate David's dorky hair though lol.


----------



## Milena7

Tangerine said:


> I wonder what kind of accents the kids will end up with... they've lived in a few different countries and gone to different schools already.. it gonna be interesting



British, for sure. They're brought up in a very Brisith way.


----------



## Milena7

Victoria looks good in the navy blue outfit, but it's too classical and a little boring. Also, does anyone know why she's ALWAYS wearing sunglasses? But, I mean always.

And how the hell isn't she freezing cold on the plane? She is wearing nothing and I always freeze my ass off, even  with sweats and a hoodie 

Romeo is cute, but looking too metrosexual for his age


----------



## simone72

Silly question but do the travel by private plane? That would explain it would be easier to be dressed that way if they go straight into their private jet ..at least she can kick her shoes off...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

simone72 said:


> Silly question but do the travel by private plane? That would explain it would be easier to be dressed that way if they go straight into their private jet ..at least she can kick her shoes off...


 
They may do sometimes - but those pictures were taken at Terminal 5 at London Heathrow - home of British Airways only.


----------



## sandigirl

*I miss Victoria's style when she first moved to America. Now she seems boring. Lately, I've noticed she wears a lot of dark colors. Mostly black. Still fabulous though. With all the high heels she wears. I can't imagine the problems her feet will have when she's old and she'll probably still be wearing 6 inch heels.  
*


----------



## ampeefyed

Do we know what she got for her birthday? Someone posted that David got her that gorgeous Birkin the year before... i'm curious to know if he outdid himself. 

They are so blessed and look so in love.


----------



## Milena7

sandigirl said:


> *I miss Victoria's style when she first moved to America. Now she seems boring. Lately, I've noticed she wears a lot of dark colors. Mostly black. Still fabulous though. With all the high heels she wears. I can't imagine the problems her feet will have when she's old and she'll probably still be wearing 6 inch heels.
> *



She still dresses interesting when in NYC. In LA she is just boring.


----------



## Jahpson

Milena7 said:


> Victoria looks good in the navy blue outfit, but it's too classical and a little boring. *Also, does anyone know why she's ALWAYS wearing sunglasses? But, I mean always.*
> 
> And how the hell isn't she freezing cold on the plane? She is wearing nothing and I always freeze my ass off, even  with sweats and a hoodie
> 
> Romeo is cute, but looking too metrosexual for his age



she claims that she is shy and when she is being photographed she doesn't know or want to look at the camera, hence the glasses.

if you notice photos of her without the sunnies, she is looking down...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Shy??  That's funny - did she say that?


----------



## Swanky

she always says she's shy


----------



## b00mbaka

gemruby41 said:


> *At Heathrow Airport July 10, 2009*


 
This little boy is going to forget how to use his legs b/c he never walks! If VB isn't carrying him in her 6 inch platform heels, daddy is!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she always says she's shy


 
Hmm .. for someone who is shy, she doesnt half put herself out there


----------



## Jahpson

b00mbaka said:


> This little boy is going to forget how to use his legs b/c he never walks! If VB isn't carrying him in her 6 inch platform heels, daddy is!


 

you know the baby of the family are always pampered. Even past 21 lol


----------



## Milena7

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Hmm .. for someone who is shy, she doesnt half put herself out there



How much of VB would we see if she wasn't shy?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Milena7 said:


> How much of VB would we see if she wasn't shy?


----------



## viba424

David Beckham is on the Today show this morning....just after the commercial break so dont miss it!


----------



## karo

The Beckhams at a soccer game


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow she looks really tanned.


----------



## Jahpson

^ I was saying the same thing.


----------



## gemruby41

*David Beckham was in New York City this morning (July 15) for an appearance on the &#8220;Today&#8221; show.*


----------



## Jahpson

im crazy for the color grey and I really like that suit!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow she's dark


----------



## Milena7

David looks neat, although not a fan of his shallowness.

Does anyone know is VB's gold watch on the latest pictures a Rolex?


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks hot wearing suits!


----------



## chaz

Milena7 said:


> David looks neat, although not a fan of his shallowness.
> 
> *Does anyone know is VB's gold watch on the latest pictures a Rolex?*





She's had that a while,its an 18 ct yellow gold Gents Day Date with a champagne dial...looks really cool on her!


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> im crazy for the color grey and I really like that suit!


 
Me too! Its a gorgeous tone of grey!


----------



## Milena7

chaz said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> She's had that a while,its an 18 ct yellow gold Gents Day Date with a champagne dial...looks really cool on her!



Thank you


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

gemruby41 said:


> *David Beckham was in New York City this morning (July 15) for an appearance on the Today show.*


 
 MUCH better than the Speedo Mr B!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Newark Airport in New Jersey July 14, 2009*


----------



## Milena7

The tattoos all over his body are more than revolting. It's disturbing.


----------



## purseinsanity

Milena7 said:


> How much of VB would we see if she wasn't shy?


   LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

Alyana said:


> Ok Romeo is for sure his mothers child. He looks just like her!!!!!


 I actually thought he looked just like David!


----------



## purseinsanity

pucci said:


> david is such a hottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so so so sexyyyyyyyy..........never once does the man looks unattractive in any pics.


 Yep.  Thank goodness we can't hear his voice in still pics, LOL!


----------



## Milena7

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Thank goodness we can't hear his voice in still pics, LOL!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

purseinsanity said:


> Yep. Thank goodness we can't hear his voice in still pics, LOL!


 
 

So very true! The voice & the face SO dont match!!


----------



## lovemysavior

That is so true.  I was just telling my daughter the other day.  He's a handsome man with a bad voice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree about his voice...lol..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love a man in a suit! he looked great this morning on Regis and Kelly.  He had on a black suit.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> The Beckhams at a soccer game




aww, that one with all of them is so adorable!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't mind his voice. it might not go with his physical look, but knowing anything of his personality and demeanor, it does. she's shy, self-effacing and extremely polite. i like to see that balance. it makes him unique. if he had a deep voice and a rough demeanor, i don't think he'd be as appealing as he is. people love him because he's got a very young and gentle way about him, yet he's a hardcore athlete and has the confidence to deliver in every aspect of his life. his confidence is something to look up to, yet he's absolutely not intimidating. i personally think that's a big part of why he's attractive, and why so many ppl adore him.


----------



## wingki

i watched David on Regis and Kelly this morning..his voice sounds different. definately not as squeeky and high pitched as before. which makes him all so much sexy!!


----------



## emojosh

I personally think Victoria is growing out her hair so she can get her extensions put back in and be the posh girl with long glamorous hair again. I think she misses it. She seems depressed, no?


----------



## emojosh

And david's tats are not gross. They are indeed just icing on the beautiful beautiful cake. YUM.


----------



## gucci lover

he said he got new tats on around his wrist to resemble his 10 year anny.  I think they're roses...


----------



## venusfly

I hate tatoos. I don't think they're sexy and I wish this trend would o away....


----------



## ampeefyed

to each his own.  but i doubt his tattoos were a trendy endeavor.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

emojosh said:


> I personally think Victoria is growing out her hair so she can get her extensions put back in and be the posh girl with long glamorous hair again. I think she misses it. She seems depressed, no?




lol, short hair is making her depressed?

i hope not! she looks SO good with it short. better than long, imo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

dave is the reason god invented tattoos. 

i'm a big fan of men covered in tattoos. random one off ones, nah. but covered...yes. and there is NO ONE that looks better all tattooed than dave. 

being heavily tattooed only makes him all that much more attractive, imo.


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *Newark Airport in New Jersey July 14, 2009*



Buttoned up all the way, thats how we roll in the East Bay

(or East LA if you prefer...)

Personally, I love his tattoos. He is kind of like the Sistine Chapel. All tats are not created equal. Not too many dudes in San Quentin have this kind of art, but I do love that idea that a polite, classy man like DB can wear the same type of thing so well. It kills the stereotype, I love that!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^soon as i walk through the door, they know i'm from the 5-1-0 

daaaaaaaamn..... the more tattooed he is, the better he looks


----------



## venusfly

I agree that Victoria looks better without the weave....but then again, her weaves were not that great.  If she can grow it out to attach a weave, she could just grow it out period, yes?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ampeefyed said:


> to each his own.  but i doubt his tattoos were a trendy endeavor.




Ita.


----------



## Jahpson

venusfly said:


> I agree that Victoria looks better without the weave....but then again, her weaves were not that great. If she can grow it out to attach a weave, she could just grow it out period, yes?


 

i was thinking the same thing. why grow your hair out just to attach a weave?

you can wear weaves while your hair is short.


----------



## Tigger11

What's happened to her website that had the blog on it? The only one I can find now has her dress collection on it.


----------



## KindraB

Milena7 said:


> The tattoos all over his body are more than revolting. It's disturbing.


 

Its sexy!! he's the only one who could pull it off


----------



## venusfly

Jahpson said:


> i was thinking the same thing. why grow your hair out just to attach a weave?
> 
> *you can wear weaves while your hair is short*.


 
Exactly!  Remember when Britney Spears snapped and shaved her head? She was practically bald when she started wearing a weave. So if Victoria wanted to resume wearing a weave she wouldn't need to grow her hair out to get one.


----------



## emojosh

venusfly said:


> Exactly!  Remember when Britney Spears snapped and shaved her head? She was practically bald when she started wearing a weave. So if Victoria wanted to resume wearing a weave she wouldn't need to grow her hair out to get one.



True. I don't know. All the black dresses and lack of color in her wadrobe, less public appearances, etc. Seems like she's going through an identity crisis or some sort of depression. I miss the glamorous Victoria, that's all. I miss her WAG style.


----------



## purseinsanity

wingki said:


> i watched David on Regis and Kelly this morning..his voice sounds different. definately not as squeeky and high pitched as before. which makes him all so much sexy!!


 Thank goodness.  I like my men to sound like men!


----------



## emojosh

Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ 

you're awesome


----------



## venusfly

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


 
^^


----------



## chaz

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


----------



## OnyxBear

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


----------



## Jahpson

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...




your so dirty!! lol


----------



## emojosh

It's so true though! If David walked up to any of us I doubt we would ask him to turn right back around and walk away. Unless you guys enjoy that view better... No seriously, I wouldn't refuse!


----------



## Sweetpea83

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...




You're right...that's when duct tape comes into the picture..


----------



## FijiBuni

emojosh said:


> It's so true though! If David walked up to any of us I doubt we would ask him to turn right back around and walk away. Unless you guys enjoy that view better... No seriously, I wouldn't refuse!



Right there with you, I feel that way about most stars and models that are hot... don't talk just look pretty.


----------



## chaz

Sweetpea83 said:


> You're right...that's when duct tape comes into the picture..


----------



## gemruby41

*LA Galaxy game July 16, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving his hotel in New York City (July 17)*


----------



## vancleef fan

gemruby41 said:


> *LA Galaxy game July 16, 2009 *


 

He is sooooo HOT


----------



## Phédre

gemruby41 said:


> *LA Galaxy game July 16, 2009 *


 
That's just too gorgeous and cute and hot and ....


----------



## Belle49

GOOD GAWD he's so freaking sexy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Phédre;11769382 said:
			
		

> That's just too gorgeous and cute and hot and ....




i agree 


and he's SO tan


----------



## Tangerine

I wonder if he'll cover the rest of the left arm.. Its kinda cool how he's started from the bottom and moving up..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i hope he does! i'm curious as to see what inevitably cool ideas he'll come up with. his tattoos are ace


----------



## purseinsanity

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


----------



## purseinsanity

emojosh said:


> Why is everyone concerned about D. B's voice? I don't need him to talk to make me happy...


 You're right...except picture yourself in the dark with him and all you can hear is that squeaky voice!


----------



## Milena7

Ducktape always works...


----------



## Phédre

Milena7 said:


> Ducktape always works...


 
Mmmm, I can think of a few other fun ways to shut him up ...


----------



## Swanky

Does anyone notice he rarely smiles w/ his teeth showing. . .  he's HAWT, but I think his teeth are a little jacked, right?  I don't mind a crooked tooth, but I have to admit teeth are important to me.  Any recent pics of him w/ his teeth showing? Seems he may be a little conscious of it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Phédre;11775595 said:
			
		

> Mmmm, I can think of a few other fun ways to shut him up ...


 LOL.  Such as???.....don't answer that!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does anyone notice he rarely smiles w/ his teeth showing. . . he's HAWT, but I think his teeth are a little jacked, right? I don't mind a crooked tooth, but I have to admit teeth are important to me. Any recent pics of him w/ his teeth showing? *Seems he may be a little conscious of it*.


 You're probably right.  I don't know why he wouldn't get them fixed though.  He's got at least one snaggletooth.


----------



## Milena7

Phédre;11775595 said:
			
		

> Mmmm, I can think of a few other fun ways to shut him up ...



Dirttaaaay minds think alike


----------



## Swanky

no, please don't! LOL!  We've had to close threads for getting too graphic!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i kinda LIKE crooked teeth.  nothing extreme, but his aren't i don't think


----------



## Swanky

I like a little character, I don't like my men overly coifed at all.  But even though I like nice teeth and one out of line a little, I thought I remember his being . . .  not good.


----------



## candypants1100

^yeah snaggly, right?


----------



## Swanky

OK, relieved.  I looked up some google images and they're not as bad as I thought. . .  my memory was telling me they were like a little spaced, too small-ish. . . not purty :s


----------



## MichelleAntonia

he's got a bit of that medusa teeth thing going on. but like i say, i always liked that. that and roman noses


----------



## Swanky

My DH has a Roman nose and one of my twins boys has one in a little boy size. . .  so cute!


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX July 20, 2009*


----------



## Jahpson

love love love her outfit.

btw, I wonder what she sits on? because there is nothing back there!! lol


----------



## shesnochill

I love the polka dot top!~


----------



## wingki

can anyone identify her bag?


----------



## Milena7

^ POssibly Loewe.


----------



## candypants1100

not a fan of the high waisted pants. love that shirt tho!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Her waist is so damn tiny!!!


----------



## Megs

wingki said:


> can anyone identify her bag?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Milena7

I love the outfit, but those pants don't flatter her at all. She has no bum and it's sooooo obvious in this outfit. She looks tired. I hope they settle somewhere in Europe, as this seems to be getting onto her.


----------



## lvstratus

loking lovely in that outfit, but she looks like a skeleton! I don't see any beauty in her!


----------



## chaz

I love the polka dot top!! Its gorgeous! The bag is quite yummy too!


----------



## dreamdoll

I love her top!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chaz said:


> I love the polka dot top!! Its gorgeous! The bag is quite yummy too!




Ita!


----------



## Compass Rose

Not a bad looking outfit, but seriously, what kind of hairdo is that?  I can do that myself, and I know she has her own stylists.  Heck, I'll do her hair for her and not charge her anything just for the fun of it.


----------



## Milena7

I think she is outgrowing her hair a bit and preparing it for extensions!


----------



## emojosh

Milena7 said:


> I think she is outgrowing her hair a bit and preparing it for extensions!


 
 Me 2 Milena! I expect a long full mane by winter.


----------



## Milena7

emojosh said:


> Me 2 Milena! I expect a long full mane by winter.



Aw


----------



## emojosh

Milena7 said:


> Aw



 I guarantee it! Only time will truly tell though. I miss Victoria's Hermes bags. I really think the bad publicity has forced her to go for less iconic bags so that she doesn't accumulate too much "Marie Antoinette" publicity. ie, Lavish overspending on 80k+ bags.


----------



## chaz

^^^^ I dunno? She always seems to team bags to go with what she wears,I think if she feels an Hermes won't look right with an outfit,she won't carry one just for the sake of it because its an Hermes. I could of course be totally,totally wrong on this of course,but if thats Loewe bag she's carrying,they are Hermes prices.
I just like to think she follows what looks good rather than slavishly carrying Hermes?
If it was me...I'd carry a Birkin and MAKE the outfit match!!! LOL!!


----------



## marilu

her outfit is Loewe, her bag is a Loewe "Calle" bag and her pumps are YSL


----------



## emojosh

Totally agree Chaz. I could make any Birkin work with any outfit. Heck, Birkins work at a nudist colony.


----------



## chaz

emojosh said:


> totally agree chaz. I could make any birkin work with any outfit. Heck, birkins work at a nudist colony.


 
lol!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

marilu said:


> her outfit is Loewe, her bag is a Loewe "Calle" bag and her pumps are YSL


 

Ooo,thank you for that! I did think her bag was,but I wasn't completely sure.I have seen her with very similar Loewe bags in ostritch,but it was a while ago so I couldn't be 100% certain if this one was the same brand..............................I didn't even look at her shoes!!:shame:


----------



## Jahpson

Milena7 said:


> I think she is outgrowing her hair a bit and preparing it for extensions!


 

I hope not. I like her hair short.

she looked funny back when she had the long hair...


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> *I hope not. I like her hair short.*
> 
> she looked funny back when she had the long hair...


 
I do too,as she has such small delicate features I think she looks better with short hair.jmho.


----------



## gemruby41

*Ad shoot - London - July 23, 2009 *


----------



## emojosh

The last picture is very VOGUE.


----------



## gemruby41

More pics


----------



## Jahpson

i cringe everytime I see her walking in heels. Especially after knowing what they do to her feet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Wow, gorgeous outfit!


----------



## wingki

is VB using the blackberry bold?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yes.  That's a Blackberry Bold.


----------



## candypants1100

i dont like that grey outfit. why oh whyyy are shoulder pads coming back?!?!?!?


----------



## Milena7

Boring outfit and her nails are not all french manicured and gelled up


----------



## Milena7

Jahpson said:


> I hope not. I like her hair short.
> 
> she looked funny back when she had the long hair...



Noooo, her long hair was glam. This is just too plain for VB.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I prefer her with shorter hair too...


----------



## chaz

Milena7 said:


> Boring outfit and her nails are not all french manicured and gelled up


 
She has said that she is dropping a lot of the fake stuff,nails,hair, tan etc in favour of a more natural look,she wants to break away from the WAG thing that followed her about for so long.


----------



## Milena7

^ Not sure she'll succeed, I thought she was well orange this summer. She is too OCD


----------



## emojosh

As an orange-person myself, I have to say that I miss her WAG style. Ya'll know this obviously, about me. It almost feels as if she's had enough of the spotlight? Maybe she wants to disappear for a while? With the drab colors and dowdy hair, etc, maybe it's a cry to "Leave me alone"?


----------



## Pimbi77

I totally love this grey dress. 
I wish I could afford it!!!!!
It's amazing


----------



## Milena7

emojosh said:


> As an orange-person myself, I have to say that I miss her WAG style. Ya'll know this obviously, about me. It almost feels as if she's had enough of the spotlight? Maybe she wants to disappear for a while? With the drab colors and dowdy hair, etc, maybe it's a cry to "Leave me alone"?



Yes, maybe she is looking for peace. It's been more than 10 years since her breakthrough! She seems to have aged quite a bit during the past year or so...All the traveling does no good for VB


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think it's a cry to be left alone she is a business woman and reps her company .


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think she neeed to put on some weight....


----------



## chaz

emojosh said:


> As an orange-person myself, I have to say that I miss her WAG style. Ya'll know this obviously, about me. It almost feels as if she's had enough of the spotlight? Maybe she wants to disappear for a while? With the drab colors and dowdy hair, etc, maybe it's a cry to "Leave me alone"?


 
In the British press here,its being said she wanted to drop the WAG look to be taken more seriously as a fashion designer? I don't know how true this is,sometimes unless you hear it from the person themselves,you have to take it with a grain of salt I guess?


----------



## chaz

Milena7 said:


> ^ Not sure she'll succeed, I thought she was well orange this summer. She is too OCD


 
I know what you mean! I have seen a couple of pics of her about.....and she does look pretty dark...I don't know? You hear one thing see another..who knows? LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

chaz said:


> In the British press here,its being said she wanted to drop the WAG look to be taken more seriously as a fashion designer? I don't know how true this is,sometimes unless you hear it from the person themselves,you have to take it with a grain of salt I guess?


 

Good for her!

her style has changed alot since she had her children. you don't see loud designer logos on her anymore. Her style is becoming cleaner and simpler. I also hope that if she is growing her hair, that she will continue to rock her own natural hair! She can also stay away from the fake bake!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping with the kids in Hollywood July 23, 2009 *


----------



## venusfly

I prefer the shorter hair too! It's chic and classy. The long streaked weave looked cheap and trashy, IMO.



Sweetpea83 said:


> I prefer her with shorter hair too...


----------



## chaz

Love Davids gold Rolex Submariner!!!!


----------



## wingki

^ I just love David


----------



## Bagspy

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Milena7
> ^ Not sure she'll succeed, I thought she was well orange this summer. She is too OCD


I thought the OCD one is David not Victoria.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sweetpea83  
I prefer her with shorter hair too...

Me too


----------



## purseinsanity

gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping with the kids in Hollywood July 23, 2009 *


 
Can't say I'm diggin' the hairdo.


----------



## Jahpson

ok, I just realized that one of his sons has a mohawk!

I need to stop staring at David.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks yummy in those recent pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

holy crap dave! 

i LOVE the hair, and i think it's so cute cruz has a mohawk.  

the sleeves are lookin AMAZING too, esp with just a white shirt. and raybans


----------



## amber11

ok what is going on with davids hair???  however cruz's is so darn cute!


----------



## amber11

Milena7 said:


> Yes, maybe she is looking for peace. It's been more than 10 years since her breakthrough! She seems to have aged quite a bit during the past year or so...All the traveling does no good for VB



if i look as good as her in 15 years ill be thanking my lucky stars..i think she looks fabulous


----------



## Swanky

I agree!^
I think peeps are over-analyzing 
Nothing looks different about her, just evolving. . .  growing/aging.

She doesn't look as artificial as she once did - fake tan/acrylic nails/highlights/loud clothing, but she doesn't appear any less happy to me either.  She is older now, her kids are older and she has more work as a business woman now


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree!^
> I think peeps are over-analyzing
> Nothing looks different about her, just evolving. . . growing/aging.
> 
> She doesn't look as artificial as she once did - fake tan/acrylic nails/highlights/loud clothing, but she doesn't appear any less happy to me either. She is older now, her kids are older and she has more work as a business woman now


 
I agree with your assesment swanky..


----------



## Milena7

She needs to get her ass back to Europe, her London/Paris/Milan/Madrid style is incomparable with nowadays outfits...She looks great in NYC too  LA, noooooo...


----------



## Avril

Jahpson said:


> i cringe everytime I see her walking in heels. Especially after knowing what they do to her feet.


Why, pardon my ignorance but what are her heels doing to her feet?


----------



## venusfly

I couldn't agree more....sometimes the things people say astonish me....just can't see the logic ...if any ....... in their conclusions 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree!^
> I think peeps are over-analyzing
> Nothing looks different about her, just evolving. . . growing/aging.
> 
> She doesn't look as artificial as she once did - fake tan/acrylic nails/highlights/loud clothing, but she doesn't appear any less happy to me either. She is older now, her kids are older and she has more work as a business woman now


----------



## amber11

^ i know im like... shes got a flat stomach, dresses well, clear skin, looking tan, healthy hair, barely a wrinkle.... and where is she aging badly? ha i just dont see it


----------



## candypants1100

AvrilH said:


> Why, pardon my ignorance but what are her heels doing to her feet?




he feet look like they've been run over by a car and smooshed. they are full of bunions and other scary things. all in the name of heels


----------



## Jahpson

AvrilH said:


> Why, pardon my ignorance but what are her heels doing to her feet?



well when you walk in heels, the balls of your feet gain all the pressure. Especially when the heel is soo high and there isn't much platform support. Then the fact that she wears shoes slightly big for her, there is a guarentee that her skin is rubbing against the leathers of her shoe. bunions, blisters etc.

ouch


----------



## emojosh

I never meant she is aging badly, just that she is a lot more low-key than she used to be. I also happen to think we dress like we feel, and for Victoria it looks either like she is relaxed and at peace with herself and doesn't care much for proving herself anymore, or she is alone, isolated, depressed and dressing in muted to colors as a symbol of that pain. IDK. We all draw conclusions but none of us truly know.


----------



## Swanky

I think her apparel, that she wears now, is FAR more expensive than before.  She wears a lot of couture as opposed to cut out tight dresses. . .  hopefully she's dressing how she feels   Looks like she's a little more confident now


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think her apparel, that she wears now, is FAR more expensive than before. She wears a lot of couture as opposed to cut out tight dresses. . . hopefully she's dressing how she feels  Looks like she's a little more confident now


 
I agree entirely,she seems more comfortable in her own skin,and doesn't seem to feel the need to 'prove herself' with obvious label clothes (thinking all the Burberry check she used to sport,and THAT Gucci leather matching combo she and David wore)She is confident enough in herself to go for a more pared down and ultimately more classy and elegant look.As for her state of mind,who knows? She just comes over as very busy and focussed to me..but thats just my take on it.

We all change and our look evolves as we grow older,I bet none of us can look back at some things we used to wear and not cringe,and at the time we thought we looked fantastic!! LOL!


_Prove herself may not be the right expression? But I'm at a loss to think of something better!_


----------



## tsc

ZIGAZIG HA! Gallery - July 23th - London - Victoria on the set of an advert. shoot in Notting Hill/july23 ad 053




Does anyone know which lip pencil she is using in the above link, and which colour it is?????? would love to know


----------



## chaz

tsc said:


> ZIGAZIG HA! Gallery - July 23th - London - Victoria on the set of an advert. shoot in Notting Hill/july23 ad 053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which lip pencil she is using in the above link, and which colour it is?????? would love to know


 

I think its a MAC lip pencil...dunno the color though,sorry!


----------



## amber11

chaz said:


> I agree entirely,she seems more comfortable in her own skin,and doesn't seem to feel the need to 'prove herself' with obvious label clothes (thinking all the Burberry check she used to sport,and THAT Gucci leather matching combo she and David wore)She is confident enough in herself to go for a more pared down and ultimately more classy and elegant look.As for her state of mind,who knows? She just comes over as very busy and focussed to me..but thats just my take on it.
> 
> We all change and our look evolves as we grow older,I bet none of us can look back at some things we used to wear and not cringe,and at the time we thought we looked fantastic!! LOL!
> 
> 
> _Prove herself may not be the right expression? But I'm at a loss to think of something better!_



i agree i love that she doesnt feel the need to show off her body as much any more she has a more sophisticated style which i really admire.. gone are the cowboy boots and cut off denims with her butt cheeks hanging out.. although i'd love a compromise and have the long hair come back


----------



## Avril

Jahpson said:


> well when you walk in heels, the balls of your feet gain all the pressure. Especially when the heel is soo high and there isn't much platform support. Then the fact that she wears shoes slightly big for her, there is a guarentee that her skin is rubbing against the leathers of her shoe. bunions, blisters etc.
> 
> ouch


Eeeeeek!!!!  Ouch, that's gotta hurt!  I just kinda assumed that since she wears heels all the time that she'd somehow just had gotten used to it, didn't realise her feet were destroyed!

She should really wear flats!  I hardly ever wear heels, but it doesn't really matter because I'm 5'10".  It's just too difficult for me to walk in heels, I am a complete klutz in heels.  My heels only come out of the wardrobe once in the blue moon.  I still want a pair of CLs though!


----------



## lostnexposed

I feel kinda bad for what the Beckhams are going though in the soccer front. I was reading that even Victoria received some verbal abuse from someone.


----------



## Jahpson

^ what was said?


----------



## keodi

chaz said:


> I agree entirely,*she seems more comfortable in her own skin,and doesn't seem to feel the need to 'prove herself' with obvious label clothes (thinking all the Burberry check she used to sport,and THAT Gucci leather matching combo she and David wore)She is confident enough in herself to go for a more pared down and ultimately more classy and elegant look*.As for her state of mind,who knows? She just comes over as very busy and focussed to me..but thats just my take on it.
> 
> *We all change and our look evolves as we grow older,I bet none of us can look back at some things we used to wear and not cringe,and at the time we thought we looked fantastic!! LOL!*
> 
> 
> _Prove herself may not be the right expression? But I'm at a loss to think of something better!_


 
I agree with your assesment chaz.


----------



## Avril

Jahpson said:


> ^ what was said?


Not sure but apparantly the "fan" was insulting Victoria big time apparantly and David just lost it.

Edit: here's the news story for ya!
http://news.sky.com/skynews/World_N...Victoria_While_Playing_for_MLS_side_LA_Galaxy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that "fan" is such a stupid f*cker. good on dave for calling him out and challenging him to take care of it like man. that kind of crap just can NOT be let fly. ugh.


----------



## chaz

^^^^ Thats horrible!!! I'm not suprised David lost it,why insult her? 

I recall a famous incident with Eric Cantona,where his mother was being insulted by a fan.The fan that was having it out with David is lucky that he was a restrained as he was and didn't react the way Eric Cantona did!

Ooops I didn't mean you are horrible Antonia,lol! posted at the same time!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, i know what you meant! 

and i agree... haha  cantona was a class act  i can not blame him at all, not even for a moment


----------



## chaz

^^^^^ LOL!!!! I couldn't belive it when I saw Eric do that!! It was amazing! Totally do not blame him for it in the slightest...........wouldn't like to have been on the business end of that kick though............OW!!!!


----------



## emojosh

I love the fact that David stood up for Victoria. I love them both and can't wait to get to know them better in a few years. They both seem immensely down to earth and positive with their fans. There is no reason for someone to criticize on such a personal level. Then again, the haters make us all more famous.


----------



## purseinsanity

^ita!


----------



## emojosh

*Hoping this hasn't been posted. It's a vid of Victoria leaving the AC Milan vs Galaxy Game where David got in his rift with fans. It's really interesting because she smiles then a Paparazzo calls her out on it and she laughs and says "Don't tell anybody." ADORABLE.


Also HERE if above doesn't work (I'm new to vid posting)


----------



## chaz

^^^ Awww,cute!!!!


----------



## lostnexposed

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^that "fan" is such a stupid f*cker. good on dave for calling him out and challenging him to take care of it like man. that kind of crap just can NOT be let fly. ugh.



I know! I mean I guess I can understand why the fan would be mad at David because of the whole soccer LA galaxy-AC Milan saga, but there was no need to insult Victoria.

I do remember when Cantona did that.


----------



## lostnexposed

emojosh said:


> *Hoping this hasn't been posted. It's a vid of Victoria leaving the AC Milan vs Galaxy Game where David got in his rift with fans. It's really interesting because she smiles then a Paparazzo calls her out on it and she laughs and says "Don't tell anybody." ADORABLE.
> 
> 
> Also HERE if above doesn't work (I'm new to vid posting)



That vid was soo cute! thanks!


----------



## keodi

emojosh said:


> *Hoping this hasn't been posted. It's a vid of Victoria leaving the AC Milan vs Galaxy Game where David got in his rift with fans. It's really interesting because she smiles then a Paparazzo calls her out on it and she laughs and says "Don't tell anybody." ADORABLE.
> 
> 
> Also HERE if above doesn't work (I'm new to vid posting)


 
cute video!


----------



## gemruby41

*A dressed-down Victoria Beckham &#8211; she's wearing flip-flops! &#8211; totes some school books Thursday as she stops for a coffee break with son Brooklyn, 10, while out in Los Angeles.*


----------



## Swanky

YEA!  Finally, this is what people look like in Cali!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks so cute!


----------



## Avril

^^ Yah totally, it's so refreshing to see her in flats, she looks great!


----------



## Swanky

her feet are probably sobbing from relief!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^i never thought i'd see the day!  her feet look surprisingly unbusted!


----------



## Jahpson

she is really conforming to the LA style correctly.


----------



## Compass Rose

Jahpson said:


> she is really conforming to the LA style correctly.


 Ha, ha!  Jahpson....I love your new avatar!  Which reminds me.....don't forget my bunion surgery appointment on Tuesday......


----------



## venusfly

I'm glad she's not dressed to the nines ...she does look relaxed for a change ...but I hope she doesn't go native....not a fan of Cali style, if you can indeed call it "style" ....


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her feet are probably sobbing from relief!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cali style sure IS a style!  just as legit as any other...

besides, no one truly looks out of place here, in LA, SF, anywhere in CA. there are enough ppl dressed to the nines to not make it a weird thing that ppl stare at. it's truly 'anything goes' here. it just so happens that most ppl take that idea as a chance to be comfortable. looks like she's doing that as well.


----------



## venusfly

MichelleAntonia said:


> cali style sure IS a style!  just as legit as any other...
> 
> besides, no one truly looks out of place here, in LA, SF, anywhere in CA. there are enough ppl dressed to the nines to not make it a weird thing that ppl stare at. it's truly 'anything goes' here. it just so happens that most ppl take that idea as a chance to be comfortable. looks like she's doing that as well.


 

Well, I see you are a Cali Girl, so *naturally* you would defend Cali style!  
Here on the East Coast, especially New Yorkers we just don't cotton to juicy velour track suits and flip flips as "style" .   I kid, I kid :lolots: Please, no one send me hate mail!


----------



## Jahpson

couple more years and Brooklyn will be taller than mom


----------



## emojosh

She looks so cute! I love her look.


----------



## candypants1100

yayyy i love when she wears flip flops!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

well, people could also say wearing all black and grey in NY isn't a style. . . . let's not go there, it's not friendly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> YEA!  Finally, this is what people look like in Cali!



exactly! i think living in LA has toned down her look some and i like it. i still love glammed up vic, but this is cute too.


----------



## annamoon

kicksarefortwids said:


> ^i never thought i'd see the day! her feet look surprisingly unbusted!


 
Victoria gets so much bad press about her feet and yet they look ok, its just in some shoes her bunions look bigger but when you see her in flats her feet look good. Its not all her fault she has bunions as her mom has them and it is highly likely she would have got them anyway.


----------



## venusfly

I think her feet look ok too..... I heard so much talk about her feet I was expecting waaaaay worse.....and boy have I have seen some horrors on quite a few celebritities.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I was just having a clearout, giving lots away to charity .. when I found these t-shirts ...! I was bought them by friends after I had an "episode" that caused me a lot of stress & was related to Mr & Mrs B! I will no doubt get shouted at for showing these, but man they were funny at the time & really cheered me up at what ended up being a hell on earth time for me!! 












One of them even came with a badge that said "I slept with David"


----------



## venusfly




----------



## keodi

gemruby41 said:


> *A dressed-down Victoria Beckham  she's wearing flip-flops!  totes some school books Thursday as she stops for a coffee break with son Brooklyn, 10, while out in Los Angeles.*


 
this is the first time I've seen her dressed so casual! she looks good!


----------



## kroquet

Lovin My Mulberry - too funny!!!    Send me one of those shirts!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

kroquet said:


> Lovin My Mulberry - too funny!!! Send me one of those shirts!!


 
We could share them .. 

Id love to bump into VB when I was wearing one .. I wonder if she would remember me


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-terror--thats-just-theme-park-footwear.html

Wouldnt she have been better off in those flip-flops for a day at a theme park with her kids?


----------



## kroquet

LOL I can't imagine walking around DisneyLand in heels!

Did you read some of the comments posted on the article??

Those boys, however are so cute.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

kroquet said:


> LOL I can't imagine walking around DisneyLand in heels!
> 
> *Did you read some of the comments posted on the article??*
> 
> Those boys, however are so cute.


 
I did .. this one in particular made me laugh out loud ...



Victoria Beckham is quoted as saying "I can't concentrate when I'm in flats" 

Why? are her brains in her feet?
- KB, London, UK, 02/3/2009 08:57

I just snorted laughing again ... I now have my drink up my nose


----------



## mlbags

..... but wearing something that steep do look rather ridiculous! :weird: JMO.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

casual is nice change


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckam and Tom Cruise with his daughter Isabella watching a Galaxy game on July 19, 2009


----------



## keodi

karo said:


> Victoria Beckam and Tom Cruise with his daughter Isabella watching a Galaxy game on July 19, 2009


 
love her sunglasses!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

karo said:


> Victoria Beckam and Tom Cruise with his daughter Isabella watching a Galaxy game on July 19, 2009


 
Gary Barlow from Take That in front of them - with the white shirt on!


----------



## chaz

keodi said:


> love her sunglasses!


 
Love her diamond too!!


----------



## cjones99

what sunglasses are those?


----------



## AliCar15

gemruby41 said:


> *A dressed-down Victoria Beckham  she's wearing flip-flops!  totes some school books Thursday as she stops for a coffee break with son Brooklyn, 10, while out in Los Angeles.*



Ahh! Is that an Abercrombie tank? I'm pretty sure I own that!


----------



## candypants1100

^looks like abercrombie shorts too


----------



## serene

just read that victoria joins the judge group on american idol (replaces paula abdul) and originally she's been promised to be just in two episodes and gets from those 180 000  !!!!!!! that's just grazy.. i mean 180 000 !


----------



## H_addict

I just love that Jackie and Tony are always around! So nice to see she has great relationship with her parents.


----------



## H_addict

serene said:


> just read that victoria joins the judge group on american idol (replaces paula abdul) and originally she's been promised to be just in two episodes and gets from those 180 000  !!!!!!! that's just grazy.. i mean 180 000 !


 
It wouldn't surprise me since Simon Fuller (owner of 19 Entertainment/creator of AI) is the creator of the Spice Girls as well and his company is currently managing dVb brand.


----------



## priss

even the writer commented on her shoes being too big!!


----------



## venusfly

^ Interesting about Victoria on AI as a a judge! I hadn't heard about that! Of course I haven't watched AI since the first season but I'd tune in to see her!


----------



## kroquet

I'll tune in just to see if she cracks a smile.


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport August 6, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## venusfly

^ Wow, she looks super thin here....She had been looking more normal lately or was that just my imagination....


----------



## kroquet

She does look very thin.    I sure would like to have her frequent flyer miles.  lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the whole look!


----------



## candypants1100

i HATE the shoulder pads. YUCK. but she looks fab with that headband


----------



## OnyxBear

The dress is really cute, but I'm not too excited about shoulder pads coming back in style either.


----------



## Avril

Her Birkin is stuffed to the brim here!  It must be really heavy.



gemruby41 said:


>


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

kroquet said:


> I'll tune in just to see if she cracks a smile.


 
:lolots:


----------



## candypants1100

what do you think she keeps in her handbag? i'm guessing..... -sunglass case -make up -maybe some flip flops?


----------



## IFFAH

^+ Wallet filled with plenty of credit cards for shopping trips?


----------



## MACsarah

PJ/Comfy clothes if shes going to the airport.

Don't forget a blackberry with plenty of contacts to Marc jacob, stella mccartney..


----------



## Jahpson

wet wipes in case her children need to be cleaned up. she still a mother...


----------



## _bebee

her legs so tiny!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arrives at a hotel in Denver, Colo., on Friday before filming her guest appearance on _American Idol_.


----------



## candypants1100

^aDORE that vibrant poiple


----------



## dreamdoll

Gorgeous shade!


----------



## MACsarah

Wow. The purple looks stunning on her.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

She is so tiny! but the purple looks amazing on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MACsarah said:


> Wow. The purple looks stunning on her.




Ita!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous colour .. but I think in that pic, her body is like that of a small child .. her head looks kinda too big for it ... :s


----------



## venusfly

This is a very striking picture of her...very modelesque......






[/QUOTE]


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX*


----------



## venusfly

Now, that's a different hairlook for her.  I wasnt sure if I liked it initially,  but it actually works beautifully with the "minimalist" severe look she's sporting here....


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!!


----------



## mimi23

*why is she wearing a cocktail dress at the airport?*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not a fan of her hair pulled up like that..


----------



## venusfly

mimi23 said:


> *why is she wearing a cocktail dress at the airport?*


 
^  I had the same question....


----------



## purseinsanity

I LOVE the purple, but her head looks massive on her little body....quite bobblehead-like!


----------



## _bebee

love that purple dress!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sweetpea83 said:


> Not a fan of her hair pulled up like that..


 
Surely it must hurt .. you know when you move your head & "OUCH"


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

purseinsanity said:


> I LOVE the purple, but her head looks massive on her little body....quite bobblehead-like!


 
Im glad it wasnt just me that noticed - maybe it is just a weird camera angle .. just looks odd!


----------



## candypants1100

hahahah now THAT is a strange choice of airport-wear!


----------



## chaz

Cute dress..I love how she rocks a guys Rolex,looks so cool on her!


----------



## chaz

Lovely pic,with her complexion and dark eyes she really suits this color!


----------



## Tash1

I like VB and how she dresses, the purple really suits her.........but seriously she needs a good 'ol steak and guinness pie down her...............with MASH!!


----------



## chaz

^^^^ She is starting to look a little too 'slight' again isn't she?


----------



## gemruby41

gemruby41 said:


> *At LAX*


 Picture of the shoes


----------



## Swanky

her watch could fit around her thigh! LOL!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Tash1 said:


> I like VB and how she dresses, the purple really suits her.........but seriously she needs a good 'ol steak and guinness pie down her...............with MASH!!


 
:lolots:


----------



## BTBF

gemruby41 said:


> Picture of the shoes


 
A closer look


----------



## Danica

^they look painful!! I could never dress up in heels like that to fly in. It's so much effort, and she has foot problems, it must be excruciating for her. She looks so good dressed down too.


----------



## leap of faith

^^I guess shes just used to the heels, I always fly with the highest of heels on too just because Im used to it.. Not that im comparing myself to her or anything


----------



## Touch

damn i know everyone has a different 'happy' weight and that cool but vicki needs a cheeseburger...or two, and a helping of desert!


----------



## BTBF




----------



## Tigger11

Oh my, never commented on her weight but the first pictures is not one of her best!


----------



## karo

More pics of Victoria Beckham out in Boston (August 13)


----------



## mlbags

Sorry, but I must say this is the first time that I don't like this set up on her.... ages her (the make up).


----------



## Pimbi77

This dress is just amazing... and I think she looks great, except that she is looking way to skinny, but the dress....


----------



## Swanky

I don't like this look at all. The headband, the dress, the shoes, etc. . . 
each INDIVIDUALLY I'd like, not a good ensemble IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

wah! why am I not in boston right now?

and the only thing I like about her outfit is her shoes.


----------



## keodi

Jahpson said:


> wah! why am I not in boston right now?
> 
> and the only thing I like about her outfit is her shoes.


 
I agree I love the shoes!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! DH just got home from Boston last night.  Though he wouldn't have noticed or even known who she was if he saw her.


----------



## venusfly

Love the shoes, dress is just o.k. for me.

I hate the headband.  It's *really* unflattering......


----------



## Tash1

chaz said:


> ^^^^ She is starting to look a little *too 'slight'* again isn't she?



Hey hun! 

 it's kind of worrying! Now that I've seen some of her designs on other peeps, such as Elle and Katherine they actually do look slightly better on a fuller figure, imo. 

Not sure what kind of look she's trying to pull off with the red dress,  is THAT on her head, it looks like she's stuck a pair of lacy knickers on!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love a lady in red


----------



## Michele26

Red is one of the hot trends for fall.

IMO her hair color & eye makeup is much too dark, it ages her..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the outfit and heels..not digging the headband..


----------



## chaz

Tash1 said:


> Hey hun!
> 
> it's kind of worrying! Now that I've seen some of her designs on other peeps, such as Elle and Katherine they actually do look slightly better on a fuller figure, imo.
> 
> Not sure what kind of look she's trying to pull off with the red dress,  is THAT on her head, *it looks like she's stuck a pair of lacy knickers on*!


 
LMAO!!!! That is so true!! I love what she does with her hair normally...but big no no from me on this one I'm afraid!

I know what you mean about some of the dresses,they do look better on a fuller figure,bit more old school screen siren type thing.
As Swanky and Jahpson the outfit as individual things great...together,not so much for me,the shoes totally come out on top for me too.


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX airport August 13, 2009 *


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Tash1 said:


> is THAT on her head, it looks like she's stuck a pair of lacy knickers on!


 
Interestingly enough (or not!) she did used to sometimes tie her hair up with a thong if she couldnt find a hairtie  

The look in the pics is NOT a good one - esp that first pic - omg wth???


----------



## candypants1100

she's looking extremely thin again.


----------



## TxGlam

I usually love her looks since she can pull of just about anything but this time she definitely failed. The headband I hate the most!


----------



## gucci lover

Associated Press interview when she was in Denver::

http://omg.yahoo.com/videos/posh-brings-spice-to-idol/8358


----------



## IFFAH

^Thanks for the video.

I hate the headband and the hair. Her makeup looks fine to me but it's a little boring to wear red from the top, skirt and heels. Quite expected kind of look from her. JMHO. Wished she would spice up with something else.


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks yummy...!


----------



## birkinbag

i wish she would mix up her outfits a little more instead of being so monotone and matchy, matchy.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out for auditions in Boston (August 14).


----------



## karo

One of her best looks lately. Love her hair like this.


----------



## IFFAH

everything she wears here.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


> *At LAX airport August 13, 2009 *



always amazes me how fast kids grow up!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

IFFAH said:


> everything she wears here.




don't get me wrong, i love the classic style and i think victoria does it very well, but..... it seems like the past couple of years, she's been pulling directly out of the audrey/breakfast at tiffany's playbook nonstop. except for her hair, where's the edge? where's the originality? where's the modern/new/truly PERSONAL touch? kwim?


----------



## Angel1988

MichelleAntonia said:


> don't get me wrong, i love the classic style and i think victoria does it very well, but..... it seems like the past couple of years, she's been pulling directly out of the audrey/breakfast at tiffany's playbook nonstop. except for her hair, where's the edge? where's the originality? where's the modern/new/truly PERSONAL touch? kwim?



I know what you mean: the only thing in that picture that doesn't come out of the 'audrey/breakfast at tiffany's playbook' would be the platform YSL pumps that she wears all the time in every color (and I don't like them) and the huge watch. 

I would love to see her again with long hair, untanned and say, a classic Dolce & Gabbana outfit. She really rocks Dolce. Even while I no longer like their runway shows, they still have their standard pieces (silk bustier tops and dresses,...) in the shops.

I also loved her in Gucci, but only by Tom Ford (I really no longer like Gucci now).


----------



## Danica

gucci lover said:


> Associated Press interview when she was in Denver::
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/videos/posh-brings-spice-to-idol/8358


 
She's so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE that latest outfit! I agree her hair looks very cute there!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Looking great as usual


----------



## MyMyMy

She is the best!


----------



## emojosh

She is looking great! I really love her hair at this length. I'm glad it's growing back out.


----------



## PradaGirly

I love Victoria and Beckham - They are this couple straight out of a Vogue magazine or something! So stylish!


----------



## venusfly

I also LOVE this look. Her hair look great here! I really like the way it's styled today!



IFFAH said:


> everything she wears here.


----------



## chanella

my gosh can she get any classier.........she looks flawless.....


----------



## gemruby41

*David and Victoria Beckham were seen leaving Mastro's Steakhouse in Beverly Hills, California with their children. While Posh Spice was in no mood to be photographed, her husband made sure the paparazzi knew of his disapproval.*


----------



## lvstratus

why she is hiding her face????she loves being photographed!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Maybe she was having a bad day??


----------



## chaz

^^^^^ It really looks like it doesn't it? Must be hard sometimes having your every movement scrutinised and photographed.Maybe she just wanted a bit of time off?


----------



## KindraB

Im so happy that she's growing out her hair!!


----------



## KindraB

gemruby41 said:


> *David and Victoria Beckham were seen leaving Mastro's Steakhouse in Beverly Hills, California with their children. While Posh Spice was in no mood to be photographed, her husband made sure the paparazzi knew of his disapproval.*


 

Wish we could see what she looked like without make up.. I dont think their are any available photos... sneaky sneaky lol


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* and her middle son *Romeo*, 6, catch a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles on Tuesday (August 18). *Romeo* carried around a cute teddy bear and sported a trucker hat supporting the Beer Appreciation Society of DOM NYC.


----------



## chaz

OMG!!!! I LOVE those jeans!!!!! Not sure about the hat (only because I'm not really a hat person) but she looks great!!

Thank you for the new pics Karo!xxx


----------



## karo

^^^^  You're welcome Chaz! Glad you like them


----------



## debsmith

Love her tee....anyone know the brand?


----------



## Danica

Romeo is adorable!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham* and her middle son *Romeo*, 6, catch a flight at LAX airport in Los Angeles on Tuesday (August 18). *Romeo* carried around a cute teddy bear and sported a trucker hat supporting the Beer Appreciation Society of DOM NYC.



LOVE that whole look!


----------



## moodysmom10

Sweetpea83 said:


> LOVE that whole look!


 
me too  

her bag is tooo big IMO though... she could fit all 3 kids in there


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and Romeo touching down at Heathrow (August 19).


----------



## Swanky

Romeo is so gorgeous, he'll be such a heartbreaker!


----------



## Swanky

you know. . .  I do wish there was a law about photographing children w/o written consent though.  I wouldn't be happy or comfortable at all w/ strangers {it's mostly men paps} running circles around my children and then magazines profiting off photos w/ MY children in them.  Just doesn't seem right to me


----------



## Prada_Princess

Romeo is cute I agree


----------



## Blueberry

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you know. . .  I do wish there was a law about photographing children w/o written consent though.  I wouldn't be happy or comfortable at all w/ strangers {it's mostly men paps} running circles around my children and then magazines profiting off photos w/ MY children in them.  Just doesn't seem right to me



I wish so too  
Sometimes the papz are too nosy about their privacy,, like the why would papZ be around the kids' baseball school practice match ?????? its too much !


----------



## putkos

she looks very hot in those YSL heels


----------



## chaz

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you know. . . I do wish there was a law about photographing children w/o written consent though. I wouldn't be happy or comfortable at all w/ strangers {it's mostly men paps} running circles around my children and then magazines profiting off photos w/ MY children in them. Just doesn't seem right to me


 
Totally agree with you,its a job to the parents and is kind of to be expected,but the kids too? It seems a step to far to me (I wouldn't like it if it was my DD splashed everywhere) I guess the price of fame gets higher all the time and even the kids are considered fair game for photo opportunities.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

isn't it customary in europe to blur out the faces of children in papparazzi pics?


----------



## cherubicanh

Love her tee!  I love how she puts her outfits together.


----------



## chaz

MichelleAntonia said:


> isn't it customary in europe to blur out the faces of children in papparazzi pics?


 
I think thats true,whenever I see pics of Kate Moss with her DD the pics are blurred to obscure her face,I have noticed it with other famous peeps children too.


----------



## chrunchy

debsmith said:


> Love her tee....anyone know the brand?


 
I think it's a Kain Label tee


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you know. . . I do wish there was a law about photographing children w/o written consent though. I wouldn't be happy or comfortable at all w/ strangers {it's mostly men paps} running circles around my children and then magazines profiting off photos w/ MY children in them. Just doesn't seem right to me


 
I agree, I don't think it's right that magazines profit off the photos of the children. It would be great if there were certain restrictions in place unless the celebrity(s) sold the pic to the magazine then that's different since they consented..


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> *LOVE that whole look!*



Me too.

And Romeo looks just like David..


----------



## gemruby41

*David Beckham arrives at a Washington D.C. airport sans wife Vicky-B but accompanied by three bodyguards on Thursday (August 20).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Danica

Lookin good David!


----------



## cherubicanh

Hot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking good as usual!!


----------



## chaz

^^^ Agree!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

he NEVER doesn't look good. he's one of a kind!


----------



## dreamdoll

Ita!!


----------



## candypants1100

love those jeans he's wearing- anyone id?


----------



## chrunchy

candypants1100 said:


> love those jeans he's wearing- anyone id?


 
prps


----------



## candypants1100

^ugh i NEED a pair for me- didn't victoria wear them once? with flip flops, i remember. they are SUPER expensive. does anyone have a pair? do you like them?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i love them too! the ultimate boyfriend jeans.


----------



## Phédre

That man is just out of this world. I have never seen him look bad!


----------



## chrunchy

candypants1100 said:


> ^ugh i NEED a pair for me- didn't victoria wear them once? with flip flops, i remember. they are SUPER expensive. does anyone have a pair? do you like them?


 
I have a pair and l love them


----------



## LemonDrop

I will be in and out of NYC during Fashion week.  Any tips to where Mrs B might be?  Is she still a big fan of Kors?  I was thinking of lurking around the Bryant park tent.  Also is she still doing stuff with Nordstrom?  There is a big Fashion Night Out event I thought she might be there.


----------



## IFFAH

^I don't think she's still a big fan of Kors. I might be wrong.


----------



## annamoon

Victoria looks amazing in her heels and she gets so much bad comments on her shoe wear. We would not see so many close ups if Vic was not noticed so much and talked about. Her feet look amazing in these shoes and I love the style of the heel. 

Victoria was in flats recently and her feet looked ok, we all know she has bunions but should she stop wearing heels because of it? 





BTBF said:


> A closer look
> 
> images.timnhanh.com/tintuc/20090811/Image/898292261_vica.jpg


----------



## TxGlam

I can't wait to see VB co host on the view in september!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

IFFAH said:


> ^I don't think she's still a big fan of Kors.




why not?


----------



## IFFAH

^Is she wearing anything Kors lately? Maybe she is, maybe she's not. It's just a guess.


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz

Her body guard looks so uncomfortable with her bag! LOL!!!


----------



## chaz

I gotta say though,she has a FABULOUS pair of legs!


----------



## emojosh

I don't know and Can't speak for Victoria, but I can say that all my mom's friends were at my house recently talking about the designers they used to wear and don't anymore. Kors was one of them.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^I found this on Google,i think its from a while ago.
http://www.purseblog.com/michael-kors/victoria-beckham-with-michael-kors-rehearsal-satchel.html

Just re-checked,its from 2008,so it is quite a while ago!


----------



## Lec8504

omg love her outfit


----------



## Sweetpea83

chaz said:


> I gotta say though,she has a FABULOUS pair of legs!




Ita!!! Also, love her outfit.


----------



## _bebee

that dress is soo cute


----------



## LovesYSL

That dress isn't from her collection, is it?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the last outfit. it's a bit more young and fun than the super buttoned up ones lately


----------



## candypants1100

that dress is AWESOME


----------



## Bagspy

What a funny look from her bodyguard.


----------



## venusfly

I'm loving her hair like this...and she looks great (if overdressed) for the occassion


----------



## Jahpson

chaz said:


> Her body guard looks so uncomfortable with her bag! LOL!!!


 

he just doesnt know how lucky he is.


----------



## KindraB

^^^^^^^^^ agreed!


----------



## KindraB

Out for lunch... 







David's looking yummy, as always. 






Who would have ever of thought, she'd be caught in a dress like this... (hm).. interesting...


----------



## moodysmom10

those boys are soo cute! esp the face the one on the right is making 

i actually like that dress!


----------



## cherubicanh

Damn, I envy the way she can pull off a pair of heels like that .  I wear heels myself, but I'd trip on my bootay trying to wear what she's wearing out for a day.  My feet would kill me.  I need to get her skillzss...lol


----------



## dreamdoll

Her legs look amazing here!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her BIg hermes bag


----------



## _bebee

awww the kids are adorable


----------



## karo

More pics of Victoria, David and the kids


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Interesting dress...


----------



## edsbgrl

KindraB said:


> Who would have ever of thought, she'd be caught in a dress like this... (hm).. interesting...


 
No but I think she's adorable in it!


----------



## candypants1100

haha what a grandma dress- VICK! this is Sooooo not you


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like it because it's a change from her regular. which, quite frankly, is so plain that it's starting to bore me 

at least this is unexpected and unusual for her


----------



## chaz

Not 100% sure about the dress,makes a refreshing change I think.But I am seriously in LUST with that blue jean colored Birkin!!!!!!


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> he just doesnt know how lucky he is.


 

LOL!! True!


----------



## _bebee

this dress is quite a shock, i didnt think she would wear that


----------



## amber11

im just loving her hair length right now, i love the choppy messy look


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

the dress looks liek a  curtain from ym grandma house..


----------



## chaz

amber11 said:


> im just loving her hair length right now, i love the choppy messy look


 
Me too!! I love it!


----------



## Jahpson

that dress does have a housedress feel, but its probably cost more then her shoes. lol


----------



## ebonyone

I think the dress is Marc Jacobs I actually think it's something different and she looks alright it looks comfortable.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA September 1, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Jahpson

those shoes are hot like fire.


----------



## ebonyone

I love that her son loves his stuffed animals.


----------



## Swanky

her bewbies look big!


----------



## _bebee

^ i agree


----------



## Zucnarf

How do you feel about her dvb's (sunnies)? I like them soooo much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gemruby41 said:


>



LOVE the whole look here! She looks stunning.


----------



## TxGlam

She looks so fab here! I am loving her hair right now and how adorable are her kids...especially Cruz!

She needs to twitter!


----------



## LemonDrop

i haven't gotten into twitter.  But I SO would for her!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing in black!


----------



## chaz

I love that black dress, and the heels are gorgy!


----------



## meluvs2shop

chaz said:


> *I love that black dress, and the heels are gorgy*!



OMG YES!!!!! love both.


----------



## Creammia

She looks STUNNING as always!!


----------



## BagAngel

She looks absolutely AMAZING as always!


----------



## karo

On the cover of Elle

People think Im a moody *****. I do have my insecurities. Maybe that is why I look a little bit serious. The kind of person whos going to stand on the red carpet and love the attention and have the big grinIm just not like that. I want to get in there, do what Ive got to do, and get home to my kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks great on that cover!


----------



## _bebee

her breasts look really plastic in that cover. shes so skinny but her breasts clearly pops out. she should gain a bit of weight. 

i love the make up though


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

that cover is amazing!


----------



## leap of faith

She looks great on the cover but her boobies


----------



## bagdoll

You rarely, if ever, see her with a shoulder bag...( just a random observation).   She seems to be partial to hand held bags.  So ladylike.


----------



## cherubicanh

Hot cover!


----------



## LemonDrop

Damn I decided not to renew my Elle supscription.  I hope hope hope I get that issue!


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks amazing on the cover of Elle.


----------



## mlbags

leap of faith said:


> She looks great on the cover but her boobies


 
ITA.... and I've thought she has sensibly downsized her boobs???


----------



## bextasy

shes does look great on that cover


----------



## candypants1100

love the makeup on the cover


----------



## venusfly

Great cover! despite the boobs....


----------



## Perfect Day

the cover is fantastic


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Here is the cover of Elle subscribers...I like both! This whole outfit Christian Dior.








And here is a better picture of the shoes:






Source: Victoria Beckham blog


----------



## Danica

RedSoleAddict said:


> Here is the cover of Elle subscribers...I like both! This whole outfit Christian Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a better picture of the shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Victoria Beckham blog


 
I hate the angle of that picture, it makes her body look squat, but from the waist up, gorgeous!!


----------



## lumkeikei

Danica said:


> I hate the angle of that picture, it makes her body look squat, but from the waist up, gorgeous!!



I don't like this angle either, it looks like she is missing an arm...


----------



## Jahpson

^ yea looks like it was photoshopped off. otherwise the cover looks great

although I like the newstand cover better


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, jahpson.


----------



## venusfly

Most times I prefer the news stand cover!  Sometimes I feel cheated when the news stand cover seem nicer......oh well, her face looks amazing on the subscriber cover so I like it too...!


----------



## candypants1100

whats up with vb having only one arm on the elle subscriber's cover? booo to photoshop


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^I noticed that too but forgot to mention it. After some of you mentioned the angle, I see it too. Her body looks so squashed! I'm not sure that the arm was photoshopped out, I think she may just be holding herself up with it. Still, it looks really strange.


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport September 9, 2009 *


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her sunnies!


----------



## hansyu

gemruby41 said:


> *At LAX Airport September 9, 2009 *


vickys got a new birkin!


----------



## Jahpson

She IS growing her hair back.

TPF girls are so smart. I swear when you guys predict things, it happens


----------



## _bebee

her bag is so cute!


----------



## uberdumb

She looks very cute here - love the whole outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Beckham out for Bergdorf Goodman (September 10).*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot dress!


----------



## _bebee

i love her boots!!


----------



## Angel1988

Oh yes! This is the Victoria I love. It's not that I think she looks old in her 'uniform' but when she's dressed like this she just looks like age doesn't affect her (in a positive way). It's more than just edginess, she actually succeeds in making a very special yet beautiful look, unlike other people who just throw on some designer.


----------



## venusfly

Those boots are the wrong choice for this dress.  Love the dress though...


----------



## ellieroma

I dont like the make up but the rest looks stunning. Its such a bold choice and its good to see her in something patterned and out-there.


----------



## cherubicanh

Very fashion forward!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## noon

Love the dress, but the boots and makeup - not so much!


----------



## Touch

i like the dress she's wearing with the boots but she's starting to look a little too thin and very tired. There seems to be no life in her eyes


----------



## Swanky

exactly who does she think she's fooling telling us her implants were removed?
Not moi!
Fashion forward perhaps, but I don't care for it. . .


----------



## PursesAddict

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> exactly who does she think she's fooling telling us her implants were removed?
> Not moi!
> Fashion forward perhaps, but I don't care for it. . .



I don't think it was remove but reduced.  It is noticeably smaller and she probably wear bras or tops with support (why her boobs are so high).  But it was reported that they were reduced, not taken out.  If they were, then she would probably have nothing up there, given that she is so skinny.


----------



## Michele26

Touch said:


> i like the dress she's wearing with the boots but she's starting to look a little too thin and very tired. *There seems to be no life* *in her eyes*



That's related to no food in the stomach...


----------



## Jahpson

Victoria Beckham and Rihanna are trend queens. hands down


----------



## Swanky

LMAO Michele!!!


----------



## amber11

not a fan of the last outfit- dress ok, makeup horrible, and the boots i just don't eve know... the hair is hot tho love the hair


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks yummy as usual..


----------



## Bag*Snob

The top of that dress looks horrible - it is so flat and stiff against her body.


----------



## Touch

Michele26 said:


> That's related to no food in the stomach...


 well unfortunately she's been rumored to be anorexic and from these pics it's hard not to believe.


----------



## Bagspy

gemruby41 said:


> *At LAX Airport September 9, 2009 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/gemruby41/TPF%203/victoria-beckham-999-7.jpg
> 
> Her hair looks nice here.


----------



## Compass Rose

Hand up to face.....must...touch....face.....can't stop touching face......


----------



## Michele26

Compass Rose said:


> Hand up to face.....must...touch....face.....can't stop touching face......



Insecurity....


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in NYC September 14, 2009 *


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks gorgeous!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Eww sorry, but too many bones poking out there girlie!!


----------



## LVmom

That's her design-she wore it on The View this morning. Her collection is pretty hot!


----------



## debsmith

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in NYC September 14, 2009 *


 
Just stunning....LOVE her!


----------



## TxGlam

Anyone watch her on the view this morning? Loved her, she actually seems very sweet when she's not being chased by paparazzi. 

I didn't think she looked super thin next to the ladies when she walked on set.....she looks thinner in pics.


----------



## kikij

Where are those sunglasses from?


----------



## Blueberry

kikij said:


> Where are those sunglasses from?



Cutler & Gross


----------



## Blueberry

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in NYC September 14, 2009 *



i love the fact that she wasn't carrying any handbag,, her sole attention is restricted to marketing her new collection. 

LOVE HER DRESS !!!


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks amazing.  Love the grey shoes!


----------



## _bebee

she looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

her shoes look comfortable.


----------



## chaz

She looks great! Love love LOVE the dress!


----------



## cherubicanh

Looking fab as always.


----------



## tiffanystar

gemruby41 said:


> *At LAX Airport September 9, 2009 *


I think Victoria always looks great & really love her hair. But her hair is very thin looking here (my air is thin so she has my sympathy).


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she always looks FAB


----------



## tillie46

Her collection of Hermes Bags is the most extensive I've ever seen.  So far, I like what I've seen of her new clothing line.  The dresses are very classic....similar to Jill Sander.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what glasses is she wearing??


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^nevermind..I found them.


----------



## chaz

tillie46 said:


> Her collection of Hermes Bags is the most extensive I've ever seen. So far, I like what I've seen of her new clothing line. The dresses are very classic....similar to Jill Sander.


 
I like her dresses too, very ladylike and chic!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

what does she do with the clothes she wear? does she keep or  give it away?


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport September 20, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Not a fan of those trousers! Love the random flip-flop on the floor though


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, I just noticed the random flip flop!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!!


----------



## FancyPants

I feel like something is missing.... hm...
OH now I got it... a motorcycle


----------



## ebonyone

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> what does she do with the clothes she wear? does she keep or  give it away?



She has said she keeps everything for her daughter in the future.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

ILoveMyBug said:


> *Not a fan of those trousers! *Love the random flip-flop on the floor though



Oh thank goodness, I thought I was going to be the only one!  I don't think they are very nice at all I'm afraid.  Not too keen on the shoes either I have to say.


----------



## Swanky

I like the pants!
She is way too thin again though.  her head is a little lollipop-y :s
It looks as wide as her waist. . .


----------



## meluvs2shop

i actually like the edgy look on her.


----------



## Jahpson

i hate those pants are


----------



## Mathieu

David is apparently buying the Montreal Impact


----------



## lightblue84

Victoria Beckham wears a colorful strapless mini and matching platform pumps as she arrives at Le Caprice restaurant on Monday (September 21) in London, England.

The 35-year-old former Spice Girl was there to celebrate 25 Years of London Fashion Week.


----------



## Salma24

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^LOL, I just noticed the random flip flop!


 
They probably rushed everyone to the side to make way for her arrival, and someone lost their shoe! he he.


----------



## Taz

lightblue84 said:


> Victoria Beckham wears a colorful strapless mini and matching platform pumps as she arrives at Le Caprice restaurant on Monday (September 21) in London, England.
> 
> The 35-year-old former Spice Girl was there to celebrate 25 Years of London Fashion Week.


 
I see these pictures in the newspaper this morning...her legs are amazing,
but think she needs to put a bit of weight on now, as she seems even smaller than ever.


----------



## EMMY

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^LOL, I just noticed the random flip flop!


 
LMAO me too!!!!! Too funny!  Loving those pants..


----------



## lightblue84

Victoria Beckham steps out of Londons Claridges luxury hotel on Tuesday (September 22).


----------



## Bagspy

Wow, she must have own YSL tribtoo pumps in every color they got. She matches all her YSL pumps with her dresses. Just like her Hermes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Hot dress!!


----------



## karo

She looks nice, love the dress she's wearing, but she's way too skinny lately.


----------



## FancyPants

Vicky is back! those last 2 are AH-ma-zing!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is that lovely grey dress by her own line?


----------



## marilu

yes its from her new collection


----------



## lightblue84

Victoria Beckham dons yet another LBD at the Burberry Prorsum Spring/Summer 2010 Show at Rootstein Hopkins Parade Ground during London Fashion Week on Tuesday (September 22) in London, England.


----------



## Jahpson

classic Victoria Beckham. love it


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in black.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London September 23, 2009 *


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Another great dress!!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## bykimber

Can anyone ID Victoria's new sunnies ? Thanks !!


----------



## Phédre

This woman knows how to dress! She has amazing style! Now just gain a few pounds, dear!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Such a stylish, ladylike dresser.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lightblue84 said:


> Victoria Beckham steps out of Londons Claridges luxury hotel on Tuesday (September 22).


 

love this dress!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Touch said:


> well unfortunately she's been rumored to be anorexic and from these pics it's hard not to believe.


 

Never heard this before but wouldnt be surprised if its true, she's way too thin.


----------



## dallas

She looks amazing.


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks stunning in B+W! Love her dress!


----------



## AngelBABY84

lightblue84 said:


> Victoria Beckham dons yet another LBD at the Burberry Prorsum Spring/Summer 2010 Show at Rootstein Hopkins Parade Ground during London Fashion Week on Tuesday (September 22) in London, England.



^^Love love love this...so classy!


----------



## tsc

Not sure if this is in the right forum but does anyone know the make up Victoria is wearing in this picture

Many Thanks




zigazig-ha.com/zgallery/albums/beckhams/090921_voguedinner/sep21_vogue_047.jpg


----------



## Jahpson

fantastic


----------



## marilu

check  her new denim collection http://www.victoriabeckham.com/denim/


----------



## Bagspy

Wow, I love every one of them, the denim pants is great! Where can I get those, any website? that ship international.


----------



## alij78

love that outfit with the black and white dress! divine


----------



## gemruby41

*Adidas Launch September 30, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a hot couple! Love the contrast of the black dress with the purple heels.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Thanks for the pictures *gemruby41*. Victoria looks AMAZING! (yes..once again) I really, really, _really_ like her hair like that.


----------



## noon

Ken Paves tweeted that he did David and Victoria's hair for the adidas launch. i loove her shoes!


----------



## Jahpson

i love her hair and makeup


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

lightblue84 said:


> Victoria Beckham dons yet another LBD at the Burberry Prorsum Spring/Summer 2010 Show at Rootstein Hopkins Parade Ground during London Fashion Week on Tuesday (September 22) in London, England.



She looks *absolutely fabulous *in this - classy & elegant!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! at the contrast of their outfits - he in hoodie and athletic shoes and she's in very dressy wear!
People in the shoe forum think anyone in white tennis shoes look obviously "American"/touristy, LOL! He looks great IMO.


----------



## Tangerine

Around here, really clean, white tennis shoes are an urban/ hip hop staple. Def NOT a tourist thing


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jesus, i love it when dave dresses in head to toe adidas. the baggy pants, the superstars, stuff with hoods. i LOVE that style on guys. most of all dave


----------



## Jahpson

Adidas pays his bills, so im sure he could care less how he looks. lol


----------



## candypants1100

am i the only one who can't see gemruby14's pictures?


----------



## chaz

^^^ No, I can't see them either?


----------



## meluvs2shop

me three...


----------



## AngelBABY84

Love Victoria's style.


----------



## lvlisa

Wow this thread used to have new pics all the time. Has Victoria not been out much lately?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I know! I want to see updated pics!


----------



## gemruby41

*Curtis School Summer Fair October 11, 2009 *


----------



## Bagspy

^ isn't it a bit too hot to wear leather pants and jacket?


----------



## chaz

^^^^ My thoughts too, she does look fab though!

I think she ought to watch her earring, in the top pic it looks like it might fall out!

Thanks for the new pics Gemruby!


----------



## Jahpson

whoever gave pierced her ears did a horrible job. the hole is too low


----------



## Compass Rose

It's better to look good than to feel good.


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> whoever gave pierced her ears did a horrible job. the hole is too low


 

Looks pretty bad, the large studs kind of emphasis it too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the jacket...love her hair.


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hate the jacket...love her hair.


 
I think the jacket is fine but I don't like the total leather look. I love her hair, too ... I got mine cutted like hers last week!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

interesting outfit..idk about the leather jacket WITH the leather pants. Hate the shoulder pads on that thing.


----------



## legaldiva

VB used to be my style icon.  Now she's just my boring icon.


----------



## legaldiva

^ She's either in a black pencil dress or black leather.  Bo-ring.


----------



## nillacobain

legaldiva said:


> ^ She's either in a black pencil dress or black leather. Bo-ring.


 
I agree. Most of the time she is very elegant but I'd love to see her with colorful dresses and stuff, too. She is like "recycling" her outfits a lot lately. She has a closet TDF but she is always wearing the same Tribute Two pumps, the same leather outfit or a dress from her own collection and that black Birkin bag. I hate her "Dolce and Gabbana - long hair extention" period but she was more original back then.


----------



## Bagspy

IMO, she looks best with the bow cut hair style, her face is nicely frame. The too long hair style  is a bit of blah to me.


----------



## candypants1100

ohhhh god i dont like that jacket AT ALL. pleeeeease no more shoulder pads


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm not a fan of the jacket either. but i do like the pants, maybe not with those shoes though. 

her hair looking awesome, as always


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

is her jacket from balenciaga?


----------



## emojosh

Jahpson said:


> whoever gave pierced her ears did a horrible job. the hole is too low



Extreme weight loss can result in droopy piercings in the ears. My mom has a friend who lost weight (30lbs) and now has this problem.


----------



## Fashionista_

She's too skinny even for her "skinny" leather trousers. They're baggy. Not a good look.I wish she'd put weight on and look as she did when she was in the Spice Girls. I used to envy her figure back then when I was like 16!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

gemruby41 said:


> *Curtis School Summer Fair October 11, 2009 *



I think the weight of the diamond is more likely the reason for the "droopy ear piercing". It's probably nowhere near as bad as that photo makes it look


----------



## nillacobain

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> is her jacket from balenciaga?


 
It's from Balmain.


----------



## Jahpson

legaldiva said:


> VB used to be my style icon. Now she's just my boring icon.


 

I agree.

the only thing that saved the last pic was her cute hair style and her jewelry


----------



## snibor

Yuck.  Frankly I think she needs to gain a few pounds.  I don't like the jacket or the way she looks at all.


----------



## Swanky

the diamond size/weight isn't helping, but the holes are too low.  Oprah wears stones bigger than that and doesn't have that issue.
Some gals in the Jewelry Box actually LIKE their stones to droop like that! {not me }


----------



## Jahpson

^ thats what Im thinking, you can see that the hole in her ear is way to low. It would be more noticable especially since the earrring is large. what carat do you think that is [sole earring]?? 3? 4?


----------



## Swanky

around 4 I think.


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> ^ thats what Im thinking, you can see that the hole in her ear is way to low. It would be more noticable especially since the earrring is large. what carat do you think that is [sole earring]?? 3? 4?



Looks like a 4 to me.


----------



## Jahpson

thanks guys. wayyy the hell outta my price range! lol


----------



## candypants1100

i normally dont mind a droopy earring but not to the point  like the latest vb pic


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nillacobain said:


> It's from Balmain.



oopps.... LOVE IT...


----------



## EMMY

Man you can tell how thin she is by her hands..look at them..they look 'webbed'...eek!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'm not that thin, by any stretch of the imagination, lol, but my hands are like that. i think some ppl just have hands like that


----------



## Jahpson

we all have skin in between our fingers for that web look. some more obvious then others. That probably has nothing to do with her weight


----------



## babyhart

i like the outfit, but it really doesn't go with the LA vibe.  sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> we all have skin in between our fingers for that web look. some more obvious then others. *That probably has nothing to do with her weight*



Ita..


----------



## flashy.stems

vic becks has impeccable taste.. in clothes/shoes/accessories/MEN 

but the jacket must go :S.. too space cadet-y


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i miss seeing david


----------



## Danica

Is she picking her kids up from school in that outfit?!


----------



## nillacobain

flashy.stems said:


> *vic becks has impeccable taste.. in clothes/shoes/accessories/MEN*
> 
> but the jacket must go :S.. too space cadet-y


 
:lolots::lolots: ITA!


----------



## Jahpson

yes she does!! lol


go ahead and add cars to the list because I like her rides


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

MichelleAntonia said:


> i miss seeing david


 
Oh no .. he has a horrid beard right now. I was like Ewwww when I saw him on TV the other night. Shave it off DB - you look like you need a jolly good wash!  



That jacket VB has on .. omg  Nasty!


----------



## Jahpson

he should go to the barber and get it cleaned up. beards are sexy sometimes when groomed properly


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Jahpson said:


> he should go to the barber and get it cleaned up. beards are sexy sometimes when groomed properly


 
Normally he looks ok .. but Im not a fan of beards. They just make me shudder. His looked awful on TV the other night


----------



## candypants1100

yeah never have been a big fan of beards either.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

when it comes to david, i really don't care


----------



## AngelBABY84

gemruby41 said:


> *Curtis School Summer Fair October 11, 2009 *


^^She is one hot mama. She's always dressed to kill, no matter what the occasion.


----------



## flashy.stems

she's like the definition of milf

ITA about david's beard.. must go :|


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Here is the nastiness that is David's beard ....  It reminds me of something that you would see on an old man, who dribbles food in his beard! Yuk!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8311235.stm

Having looked at VBs jacket again .. it really reminds me of something out of a cartoon :lolots:


----------



## kroquet

Yuck on the jacket and the beard.   

The jacket really reminds me of the old Dynasty show, ala Joan Collins.

But, if the beard were groomed properly, it might look better.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i prefer goatee.....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

he's reminding me of christian bale and michael fassbender with that beard, actually. that's not a bad thing imo lol


----------



## Tangerine

I think he looks most like C.B. when they are both clean cut and dressed up.


I like Victorias leather jacket and her pants alot, but together its too much IMO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think they look most alike with facial hair lol


----------



## bextasy

Love her hair lately!


----------



## Livia1

For the ladies


----------



## Jahpson

well if it isn't scruffy mcscruff


----------



## Swanky

:s 


he looks feminine w/ that cardi looking like a shrug, LOL!


----------



## flashy.stems

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> :s
> 
> 
> he looks feminine w/ that cardi looking like a shrug, LOL!



he totally does!! DAVID, mr. hottie, what are you thinking lately?
ah well.. i'd still take him any day of the week


----------



## emojosh

Mr. Beckham just gets hotter with age... and I love the cardi and I want one for myself!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I could care less about what he's wearing...still a hottie with a smoking body...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really like him in that cardigan, along with the glasses and facial hair. it's kinda dave goes hipster, but he can pull it off so well


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at Heathrow (October 19).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looking good..


----------



## Jahpson

those sunnies are steaming hot


----------



## nillacobain

I love her boyfriend blazer!


----------



## AngelBABY84

Vic looks cute with her hot pink nails but David not so much...


----------



## flashy.stems

i want that blazer!! ID please?


----------



## nillacobain

flashy.stems said:


> i want that blazer!! ID please?


 
I think is Armani but I could be wrong.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

AngelBABY84 said:


> Vic looks cute with her hot pink nails but David not so much...




dave's got hot pink nails!?


LOL


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at Heathrow


----------



## dreambag7767

^^^ 
Are those sunnies from her own line? Please ID Thanks!


----------



## Michele26

dreambag7767 said:


> ^^^
> Are those sunnies from her own line? Please ID Thanks!



I want to know too, I love them....


----------



## emojosh

Those sunnies look sorta like the Lv Millionaires...


----------



## Taz

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham at Heathrow


 

Ha,ha that is sooooooo funny look at the arms (or lack of them)....pick up a penguin anyone !!


----------



## Phédre

Taz said:


> Ha,ha that is sooooooo funny look at the arms (or lack of them)....pick up a penguin anyone !!


 
Not only does that look funny, looks very uncomfortable too!


----------



## flashy.stems

nillacobain said:


> I think is Armani but I could be wrong.



thanks i must have it.. gonna track it down!


----------



## Jahpson

Michele26 said:


> I want to know too, I love them....


 

same here. they are hot


----------



## nillacobain

flashy.stems said:


> thanks i must have it.. gonna track it down!


 

I really love it, too. I hope you'll be able to find it!


----------



## flashy.stems

http://perezhilton.com/category/david-beckham

ok ok .. i'm starting to love the beard.. :O :$


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i always did, but i ESPECIALLY do now!!


----------



## Swanky

ugh! Cute face but I HATE when the beard hair grows down the neck. Ick!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i was watching the biggest loser on nbc the other day and thinking.. wow, bob, the trainer, looks a lot like dave now that dave has that beard going on!


----------



## beastofthefields

V B & The Terminator.......separated at birth>??


----------



## purseinsanity

^Those are some wicked shoulder angles.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hmm that gives me an idea. i LOVE terminator.. maybe i should try out that style


----------



## karo

The Beckham family at the Lakers game (October 30).


----------



## Jahpson

i would love to have a healthy family, money in the bank and great shoes and bags!! love these pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ditto!!


----------



## noon

VB looks good in the Lakers game pics, I like her hair like that. Her shoes are HOTT! Her boobs look a lot smaller too. lol


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> i would love to have a healthy family, money in the bank and great shoes and bags!! love these pics


 
I would love it, too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't really want kids, but looking at their family, i do.


----------



## arnott

^She has a croc birkin on the floor!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her new hairstyle


----------



## zayra26

Victoria looks perfect!
I love her hair.


----------



## emmyt1127

what a gorgeous family!


----------



## Swanky

OMG, seriously.  Could that family BE any better looking?


----------



## vlore

They look like such a lovin' family!!! Love how Vicky is holding one of her son's hands...sooo cute!!!!


----------



## chaz




----------



## Tash1

Love her hair there!  The little man is soooooooooooo cute! 

 Just noticed David's beard, it looks fake!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree....her hair looks so cute!


----------



## maybeiloveyou

i love her hair like that!


----------



## birkinbag

I love VB's new hair.  She looks gorgeous in those pictures and what a perfect family.


----------



## flashy.stems

omg her hair is gorgggg


----------



## plpc

Such a cute family! What's up with the fake beard LOL


----------



## lvstratus

plpc said:


> Such a cute family! What's up with the fake beard LOL


 

Posh's fake poses to the cameras are so annoying!! She is not even paying attention to the game...


----------



## Phédre

At the risk of sounding boring: I love her hair like that!


----------



## Jahpson

omg I love her hair and the diamond stunds complete the look. well done


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she's always been able to pull off short hair like no one else


----------



## AngelBABY84

Her hair really does look amazing. Hope she keeps up with that style.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just saw the pics of her new hair, and I love it!!! She looks gorgeous, and I'm glad she decided to keep it short, rather than putting super long extensions in it. Short hair suits her best IMO.


----------



## flashy.stems

has anyone come across halloween costumes?


----------



## Lynny0780

i love these latest pictures of Victoria. she looks so good!  as always!


----------



## francyFG

Her hair is so fabulous! She looks great


----------



## emojosh

Victoria is looking so hot and sexy with this hair!


----------



## purseinsanity

She's looking really healthy!


----------



## Nola

Love her new hair and those heels, gah!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hot hot..


----------



## papertiger

arnott said:


> ^She has a croc birkin on the floor!



 First thing I noticed too! That's more my problem than hers - V is obviously a much saner women.

I don't really like her or dislike her or family  - BUT her new hairstyle is SUCH an improvement on any of her former 'dos'. :sunnies


----------



## OnyxBear

These pics are so cute and oh this bag!!! *karo *thank you for posting.


----------



## chaz

I do like her hair this way, very feminine


----------



## purseinsanity

I am so obsessed with this family.  Too bad they're not in the news as much since David no longer plays for LA.  :cry:


----------



## Sweetpea83

No new pics?


----------



## noon

Am I the only one that thinks its weird she put her phone on the floor like that? Why didnt she put it in her bag or keep it on her lap?


----------



## flashy.stems

victoria.. is my hero.
i want to just sneak in there and take her place in that perfecto fam.


----------



## Jahpson

noon said:


> Am I the only one that thinks its weird she put her phone on the floor like that? Why didnt she put it in her bag or keep it on her lap?


 

probably so she can see it when it rings. you cannot hear a phone at a basketball game, and them being front row makes it worse


----------



## legaldiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I just saw the pics of her new hair, and I love it!!! She looks gorgeous, and I'm glad she decided to keep it short, rather than putting super long extensions in it. Short hair suits her best IMO.


 
ITA.  I feel like everyone in Hollywood has 3 feet of fake hair now.  VB is such a refreshing alternative.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

purseinsanity said:


> I am so obsessed with this family. Too bad they're not in the news as much since David no longer plays for LA. :cry:


 
You should move to the UK


----------



## karo

Arriving at Heathrow (November 14)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute outfit....LOVE her hair!


----------



## karo

The oldest son of David and *Victoria Beckham* joined his mom this week on a visit to Clay County, Kentucky, one of the country's poorest counties (November 13).

"Seeing Save the Children's innovative programs in action, I know that we can begin to reverse the childhood poverty crisis," Victoria says. "I'm pleased Brooklyn is learning that by helping and joining other children he can play a role in making his generation the greatest yet."
 Brooklyn played a game of soccer with the kids at Manchester Elementary School, participated in after-school reading programs and helped his mom hand out Adidas shoes and backpacks. The mother-son duo also visited homes in the area to provide nutrition and literacy resources to families. 
 "What I saw in Clay Country was the hope and promise inherent in every child," the former Spice Girl reports. "That's why we have to make sure every single child has a fair and equal start in life."


----------



## Jahpson

i cant get over how gorgeous her hair looks. and that bag at the airport pics looks like its ready to run off any minute. LMAO


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm not a fan of bags with tails.


----------



## Swanky

:lolots:


----------



## dreambag7767

no fuzzy tails please, otherwise she is fab!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks fab! Love her hair, beautiful!


----------



## MACsarah

Woah. That bag isn't even available to purchase yet. LV really F-her up. Thats the most hideous bag they've made in a while, and they decided to give it to Vicky.

Perfect.

EDT: wait, now I'm sorta disappointed. Now that I think of it, the outfit would of been even better if Victoria wore a afro like they did in the LV show, where the bag was featured. That would be more interesting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree...that bag is ugly!


----------



## LemonDrop

It was like she was smuggling a small animal with a huge tail into the country!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i LOVE her look with the kids. so cool and casual, AND she's smiling so much  good to see!


----------



## tillie46

Not my favorite bag   I love seeing her carrying all of her different Hermes bags, better!


----------



## zayra26

I love her LV bag!


----------



## Jahpson

damn, LV created that monstrosity? I thought it was Prada


----------



## noon

That LV bag is hideous, other than that VB looks good


----------



## emojosh

I love the LV Bag without the furry tail. It's very on key with trends we've seen that reverbate towards the grunge aesthetic. Vicky's hair looks incredible! I love the softer more natural wave of it. It makes her looks less harsh and angular. It's a perfect fit if you ask me!


----------



## Star1231

Love VB and her style, she's always so poised.  Her new hair is fab!!


----------



## flashy.stems

hate the LV bag.. still lovin the hair x a million.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I don't like that bag either, it looks vile to me.


----------



## White Orchid

I was in awe of her handbag collection.

Until today.


----------



## Dazzle

dreamdoll said:


> She looks fab! Love her hair, beautiful!


yeap,
i love her hair and i want to cut like that))


----------



## candypants1100

LOVE seeing her smile in those pics with the kids.


----------



## flashy.stems

ya. she seems so down to earth. such a good person.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I don't think the LV bag is vile but I'm not keen on the 'furry tail'!

This style of bag goes better with her more relaxed 'grungy, casual' outfit than any Hermes would. 

I do think that this bag is too big for her though.


----------



## Jennifer900

Love her new hair! Looks great on her.


----------



## purseinsanity

White Orchid said:


> I was in awe of her handbag collection.
> 
> Until today.


   LOL!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in London November 19, 2009 *


----------



## Ms.parker123

Love that black jacket she's wearing! she proably would have looked so much better if she had her hair out, and had a dress on with the jacket!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her hat and jacket, very chic!


----------



## eggpudding

Adore that jacket!


----------



## flashy.stems

omg i love her jacket and her shoes of course. loubie love.


----------



## annamoon

I am in love with her heels, where can I get them??


----------



## chaz

Jahpson said:


> i cant get over how gorgeous her hair looks. and that bag at the airport pics looks like its ready to run off any minute. LMAO


 

LMAO!!!

I do like her hair and the rest of her outfit, the bag, not so much.


----------



## purseinsanity

Love her last look!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out with the boys at Yogurtland (November 20).


----------



## zayra26

++


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Great pics!
How does she manage to walk in those heels ush:  Her feet and back must kill her!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her in black!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those latest pics!! She looks great! Cute kids!


----------



## Jahpson

her babies are getting so big


----------



## flashy.stems

i LOVE her HAIRRR!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

dreambag7767 said:


> no fuzzy tails please, otherwise she is fab!



Her arms are ripped... Not a fan of the bag but she looks great in all black.


----------



## flashy.stems

her hair is so fab and her boys are adorable.. how could they not be?
i hope they have a daughter. it'd be a shame for her not to have a daughter to pass things down to. although the 3 boys will have enough gfs who are seeking those bags/shoes. lol. 

i read today that she only ever eats greens. it pays off because she looks amazing. but i dont like salad THAT much to stick to just that..she also hits the sheets with david for great work outs.


----------



## abandonedimages

I wish I had her everything! Shes the most beautiful woman in the world!


----------



## fashionistaO

Actually, she feeds on *edamame* sans sodium, and showed Mrs. Cruise how to achieve that figure when they use to be bffs.  
Met the Cruises briefly when they were filming in Shanghai for MI-3.




flashy.stems said:


> her hair is so fab and her boys are adorable.. how could they not be?
> i hope they have a daughter. it'd be a shame for her not to have a daughter to pass things down to. although the 3 boys will have enough gfs who are seeking those bags/shoes. lol.
> 
> i read today that she only ever eats *greens*. it pays off because she looks amazing. but i dont like salad THAT much to stick to just that..she also hits the sheets with david for great work outs.


----------



## chaz

Thank you for posting the new pics Karo!







I *think* her sunnies and jeans are from her own new range, she does look good in skinny jeans!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham in the December 2009 issue of Harpers Bazaar UK


----------



## karo

Three more


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^She looks GREAT! Her legs look so long.


----------



## Jahpson

its official. Smokey eye will never go away. Its a timeless look


----------



## flashy.stems

fashionistaO said:


> Actually, she feeds on *edamame* sans sodium, and showed Mrs. Cruise how to achieve that figure when they use to be bffs.
> Met the Cruises briefly when they were filming in Shanghai for MI-3.



she eats more than just edamame.


----------



## flashy.stems

her. body. is. amazing.


----------



## fashionistaO

jahpson said:


> its official. Smokey eye will never go away. Its a timeless look



ita!


----------



## Michele26

Report: Stiletto-Loving Victoria Beckham in Need of Bunionectamy

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ictoria-beckham-need-bunionectamy/?test=faces


----------



## fashionistaO

Michele26 said:


> Report: Stiletto-Loving Victoria Beckham in Need of Bunionectamy
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ictoria-beckham-need-bunionectamy/?test=faces


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

She looks fab in those harper pics!
No surprise she's in need of bunionectamy, I'm just surprised she's managed to tot around in those sky scraper heels for all this time!


----------



## AngelBABY84

It's beyond me how she walk in those crazy heels.


----------



## fashionistaO

.. has anyone seen her in flats !?!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

She just needs to take the time off and get it done.


----------



## Jahpson

Finally. But she has been talking about her bunions and hammer toes for a long time. she knows her feet are jacked up


----------



## flashy.stems

ya good on her for finally getting it done.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks skinny in the tights


----------



## flashy.stems

she IS skinny...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shopping at Barneys LA Nov 24th 2009 *


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that whole outfit!


----------



## Swanky

I want to see her peruse that sale rack of shoes, LOL!
"hey! Y'all have these in an 8!?"


----------



## Jahpson

those fendi shoes are the business


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I hope my hair grows as fast as hers has.  I love how she looks here and I hope she keeps her hair quite simple like this rather than going back to those WAG extensions.


----------



## Touch

love her ring and that watch! it's probably waaaaaaaay out of my price range lol but specs on the watch?


----------



## candypants1100

^totally loving that ring as well


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I hope my hair grows as fast as hers has.  I love how she looks here and I hope she keeps her hair quite simple like this rather than going back to those WAG extensions.




I too don't like her hair long!


----------



## Jahpson

i guess the ring on her right is her wedding ring? awww, so simple


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham takes her three growing-up-fast sons  *Brooklyn*, 10, *Romeo*, 7, and *Cruz*, 4  to dinner at the Montage on Friday (December 4) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, brooklyn is getting SO big!


----------



## RedSoles74

Beautiful children, Vicky looks stunning in that dress and her hair is growing so fast.


----------



## tay101095

Im dying to see what a litle girl Beckham looks like!


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham takes her three growing-up-fast sons  *Brooklyn*, 10, *Romeo*, 7, and *Cruz*, 4  to dinner at the Montage on Friday (December 4) in Beverly Hills, Calif.




She looks really cute here!!


----------



## moodysmom10

tay101095 said:


> Im dying to see what a litle girl Beckham looks like!


 
me too! wonder if they have plans for anymore?


----------



## zayra26

I love the dress!


----------



## Samb

I've seen some gorgeous photos of David and Victoria out to dinner in London. Victoria is wearing one of her own dresses and boy does she look soo stylish and David looks gorgeous in a fitted shimmering suit.

I haven't seen a suit like that in the shops, so maybe there's going to be a men's wear Beckham range?


----------



## vicbeck_style

i think she looks fab! and david is so hot as always!

http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fnp_bfh_015852.jpg


----------



## Phédre

Looking fantastic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Victoria Beckham leaving London December 10th*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## CoachGirl12

Her boys are all gorgeous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She is so ladylike and stylish.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous!


----------



## BagLovingMom

The leather trench, the legs, the hat! She looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## birkin101

British Fashion Awards at the Royal Courts Of Justice in London


----------



## birkin101

arriving at London's Heathrow International Airport


----------



## Jahpson

cute couple.

also, Vicki's denim line is now available at Net A Porter. So all you skinny minnies knock yourself out! lol


----------



## karo

Victoria at the British Fashion Awards


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham attended an emotional funeral for Davids grandfather, Joe West, in Golders Green, North London on Wednesday (December 9).


----------



## karo

The Beckhams arriving at the Connaught Hotel for a dinner in Poshs honor in London on Tuesday (December 8).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Paps at the funeral? How awful..have they no respect?!


----------



## moodysmom10

^ sadly none at all...


----------



## Jahpson

awww poor david


----------



## eggpudding

So sad! 







Victoria looks great here though.. very Audry Hepburn-esque..


----------



## I Love RICE

Did Victoria have her implants removed? It looks better now. Very natural looking.


----------



## cbtg818

she had them replaced with smaller implants, around a B cup that look larger to me but only prob bc she is so small


----------



## vicbeck_style

Victoria leaving her hotel and shopping in Paris (dec.12)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

i think she looks perfect! i love her coat, her hair, her shoes!!!


----------



## Jahpson

she has the best taste in coats


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She tries too hard IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that white coat..


----------



## gemruby41

*Goint to the Printemps megastore for a private party then to the trendy Montana club in Saint-Germain-des-Pres*


----------



## moodysmom10

how does she not freeze??


----------



## nillacobain

moodysmom10 said:


> how does she not freeze??


 
Same question here.


----------



## noon

woah wouldnt have thought Victoria would go barefoot!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> she has the best taste in coats




i agree!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

noon said:


> woah wouldnt have thought Victoria would go barefoot!


 
She didnt ... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Beckham-shows-pedicure-bunion-loses-shoe.html


----------



## MACsarah

@  			#*1737*

OMFG. that himalayan bag. I want it. Its so pretty with that coat! lol. I wonder what she had under. booty shorts and..


----------



## Compass Rose

moodysmom10 said:


> how does she not freeze??


 Aw, c'mon!  It's better to look good than to feel good!!!


----------



## Michele26

Her makeup looks great...


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

gemruby41 said:


> *Goint to the Printemps megastore for a private party then to the trendy Montana club in Saint-Germain-des-Pres*



Does anyone know who's the designer of this outfit?  Absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## BTBF

She sure is a walking-joke. Slave for fashion is not always a good thing.


----------



## fashionistaO

omg!


----------



## noon

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Does anyone know who's the designer of this outfit?  Absolutely LOVE it!!!



Its one of her own designs. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/65534


----------



## angelnyc89

gemruby41 said:


>


 
My question is how'd she lose her shoe?  Did she take it off? lol


----------



## Jahpson

her feet looks good. did she get the surgery already?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving a Hotel in Paris Dec Dec 12th* 














I loved her look in the white coat a few pages back. She looked amazing.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

angelnyc89 said:


> My question is how'd she lose her shoe?  Did she take it off? lol


 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Beckham-shows-pedicure-bunion-loses-shoe.html

That's the link I posted above ..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Jahpson said:


> her feet looks good. did she get the surgery already?


 


She apparently said she doesnt want to have it done, as she wouldnt be able to wear her high heels!

What a great reason


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Lol, I don't blame her. Flats are boring....

I hope she doesn't put it off too much longer though, I would imagine the longer she puts it off, the worse it would get.


----------



## ROMAAMOR

I would be so cold, but she looks great!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Victoria Beckham leaving Thiou Restaurant in Paris, France - December 11, 2009
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## eggpudding

Love all the recent Paris looks. Gorgeous, so elegant, and so VB. I'm mad for her Burberry Prorsum trench coat/dress!


----------



## flashy.stems

love the fur!
same shoes two days in a row?! VICTORIA!! im shocked


----------



## _bebee

love her jacket !!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

eggpudding said:


> Love all the recent Paris looks. Gorgeous, so elegant, and so VB. I'm mad for her Burberry Prorsum trench coat/dress!



ITA, on all accounts!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Phédre

She is the queen of style!


----------



## Perfect Day

the fur is TDF!


----------



## FancyPants

Situation aside, she looks great! I love her hair and sunnies, need to figure
out how to do my hair like that. Are her sunnies from her own line?


----------



## annamoon

Jahpson said:


> her feet looks good. did she get the surgery already?


 
Victoria's feet look good for all the heel wearing she does, the Daily Mail give her a hard time about her feet


----------



## flashy.stems

she looks so good in that last pic!


----------



## candypants1100

wow i do not think she looks good at all. i mean, she looks put together, yes, but oh my god, her temple/jaw area looks so gaunt.


----------



## doreenjoy

candypants1100 said:


> wow i do not think she looks good at all. I mean, she looks put together, yes, but oh my god, her temple/jaw area looks so gaunt.


 


ita!


----------



## cjones99

vicbeck_style said:


> Victoria leaving her hotel and shopping in Paris (dec.12)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think she looks perfect! i love her coat, her hair, her shoes!!!


Can anyone ID that pure WHITE coat? It's beautiful


----------



## MACsarah

^burberry


----------



## purseinsanity

I LOVE her white outfit!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow i am SOOO loving burberry lately!


----------



## lightblue84

^ I think It's Martin Margiela not Burberry


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lightblue84 said:


> ^ I think It's Martin Margiela not Burberry



Yep, its Mason Martin Margiela


----------



## dreamdoll

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## flashy.stems

super fly! love her


----------



## Creammia

Love it^^ 



cjones99 said:


> Can anyone ID that pure WHITE coat? It's beautiful


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

noon said:


> Its one of her own designs. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/65534



Thanks a bunch!  Gorgeous outfit!!!


----------



## juicyincouture

i looooooooooooooove vicky!


----------



## juicyincouture

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving a Hotel in Paris Dec Dec 12th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved her look in the white coat a few pages back. She looked amazing.



oh gosh i am obsessed with this woman. is that a silver ring on her finger, its hot? looks like something i would wear but i wouldnt expect her in it awesome!


----------



## flashy.stems

ok she just made me buy leather leggings to go with my fur and birkin
my fur isn't as nice as hers though


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i want to see pics of you wearing it all together!


----------



## Dazzle

she is gorgeous i love vicky and her style


----------



## Jahpson

juicyincouture said:


> oh gosh i am obsessed with this woman. is that a silver ring on her finger, its hot? looks like something i would wear but i wouldnt expect her in it awesome!


 

looks like that lovely 5 figure($$$) Loree Rodkin bondage ring that other socialites rock.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Jahpson

looks like she is wearing black socks. I never understood the trend of wearing booties with dresses.

her son is soooo cute


----------



## ellieroma

^^ gosh, id forgotten how short her hair was! i much prefer it now!


----------



## Michele26

Did she cut her hair again? It looks much shorter?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

That's an old photo


----------



## Michele26

ILoveMyBug said:


> That's an old photo



That's what I thought...

Thanks...


----------



## zayra26

It's from 11 november 2008!


----------



## bextasy

I love that birkin!


----------



## Barbiedoll

She looks mar ve lous !!!!!



ladylouboutin08 said:


> *leaving a hotel in paris dec dec 12th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved her look in the white coat a few pages back. She looked amazing.


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham take their adorable sons  *Brooklyn*, 10, *Romeo*, 7, and *Cruz*, 4  to see the musical *Jersey Boys* at Londons Prince Edward Theater on Monday (December 21).
​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

the whole family looks great!


----------



## juicyincouture

hot! is it just me or has she been look trendier now that she has moved to los angeles in recent years? either way she looks amazing 24/7!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks great!!


----------



## amber11

ew i hate her nails that blue color!


----------



## kroquet

Not a fan of the blue nails or the fur.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> the whole family looks great!





Ita!


----------



## Jahpson

that fur coat is fug. Like the blue nails, that is definitely different


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

nails are cool coat is fug


----------



## OnyxBear

I like the blue nails, but I tend to like wild colors occasionally, especially with a simple outfit. I really like her hair that length and color.


----------



## noon

That nail color is very...different.


----------



## flashy.stems

i just want to jump into this adorable family. hehe. the kids are soo cute, david is hunky hunky and victoria is gorgeous! super jealous hehe.. i actually don't mind her nails that colour. and i love her fur coat.


----------



## candypants1100

like the nails, just wish they were cut shorter, and not with the fur coat.


----------



## Bagspy

Love the nails! but not with the fur.


----------



## _bebee

it seems to be very cold so that's why they all wearing coats...this makes me wonder ..isnt she cold wearing that dress? lol i guess being fashionable is worth sacrificing freezing in the cold


----------



## moodysmom10

^ that's what I want to know too! I'm in the "south" and its wayyy to cold for me to go out with bare legs! lol


----------



## Creammia

Her nails are cool...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love a family night out


----------



## AngelBABY84

She is always on point.


----------



## flashy.stems

ALWAYS... ive never seen a pic with her 'off'


----------



## Nola

What is weird about blue nailpolish..?  Looking amazing!


----------



## nillacobain

I love the blue nailpolish on her!


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree. the blue nailpolish looks great! its a nice change.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and the boys leaving the Dominion Theatre (January 2).


----------



## karo

David and Victoria out for dinner at one of Gordon Ramsay's restaurants in Chelsea (December 29)


----------



## tomz_grl

^Hot couple!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her white hermes abg


----------



## noon

Why does she insist on pulling down these hats so far down to cover up her eyes? It looks silly.


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her coat!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> David and Victoria out for dinner at one of Gordon Ramsay's restaurants in Chelsea (December 29)




both look so good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the white coat..


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and sons arriving at Heathrow airport today


----------



## Suhzie

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham and sons arriving at Heathrow airport today



That bag!


----------



## Michele26

Suhzie said:


> That bag!



Yeah!


----------



## letsgoshopping

I am dying to see what her closet(s) looks like!


----------



## dreamdoll

^^ Love it!!


----------



## Jahpson

the Hermes are back! yay


----------



## Swanky

she's not wearing her ring{?}


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and the boys arriving at LAX (January 3).


----------



## carvedwords

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's not wearing her ring{?}


 
Good catch.. I don't think I've ever seen her without her ring.


----------



## Swanky

me neither!


----------



## mellow_chick

I  that fur piece!!


----------



## karo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's not wearing her ring{?}


Don't worry, the ring is there, you just can't see it from this angle 
Here's a close-up


----------



## kiwishopper

The little guy is probably soo sleepy lol so cute


----------



## fashionistaO

phew, I see the ring now^


----------



## OnyxBear

OMG that bag... Thanks for posting *karo*!


----------



## flashy.stems

her sons are so cute!

thats one ring thats hard to miss!


----------



## LemonDrop

Does she seem to be hiding her face more than usual?  She has her hands up in that one pic of her in the car.


----------



## Perfect Day

The fur and the bag are seriously what I want, err sorry NEED !!!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

You know, I really like her.  I really do.  But she just has to stop putting that left hand up to her face every 3rd picture.  Maybe she should start using her right hand.


----------



## Dazzle

woow..romeo is so adorable and i love his style.he loves fashion


----------



## flashy.stems

yaa i totally love all her kids style!! SO cute! they will make a lot of girls happy when they get older.. or boys, whichever they may choose.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Swanky

um, whose bright idea was it to cut Romeo's hair into a mullet? :s


----------



## sparkleswirl

Does anyone know the name of the boys who interviewed Victoria years ago, they are young boys, maybe British, really funny?


----------



## purseinsanity

Romeo looks a lot like David!


----------



## sparkleswirl

In case anyone is interested, I found the interview with Victoria by Little Ant and Dec.  So funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znBKhdU93FA


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## fashionistaO

the boys are adorable^


----------



## Pinkdancer

I haven't read this thread in a long time, but judging from recent pictures VB is looking much healthier these days. She looks good.


----------



## bextasy

Love her hair in the bun!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ totally. so classy. she has the bone structure so make any hair style look amazing.


----------



## juicyincouture

wow that outfit is so boring. im surprised to see her wearing something so......plain. i'm not sure if i like the new vb


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

the boys will grow up looking HOT HOT,....and break lots of hearts too


----------



## flashy.stems

oh forsure!!


----------



## chloe-babe

^ hope they do not grow up with Daddys tattoo addiction tho! He has just had another added, its just v unattractive imo now!


----------



## kasmom

The boys are so cute!


----------



## juicyincouture

yes! the boys are so adorable esp the second oldest my gosh.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i might be in the minority but i LOVE all of dave's tattoos. he's such a polite and daper guy, but he's covered. it's unlikely and it's hot


----------



## Tangerine

juicyincouture said:


> wow that outfit is so boring. im surprised to see her wearing something so......plain. i'm not sure if i like the new vb



I think the more casual she is dressed, the younger she looks. All the tight pencil skirts and structured jackets can start to look a bit severe and mature on her, esp since she is pretty willowy.

A tank top, baggier pants, and flip flops take 5-10 years off of her appearance, easy. Its the California girl's secret


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> i might be in the minority but i LOVE all of dave's tattoos. he's such a polite and daper guy, but he's covered. it's unlikely and it's hot



I agree.


----------



## jingleligtas

I still remember victoria...


----------



## lumkeikei

I don't understand how everyone around is wearing long sleeves and she is still in a tank top. Doesn't she ever feel cold?


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> i might be in the minority but i LOVE all of dave's tattoos. he's such a polite and daper guy, but he's covered. it's unlikely and it's hot


 completely agree. I love both their tattoos!



lumkeikei said:


> I don't understand how everyone around is wearing long sleeves and she is still in a tank top. Doesn't she ever feel cold?


 
the heat must be on blast in the car


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-hides-dressed-look-cameras.html


----------



## Swanky

wonder if she's had a few procedures?  Those shoes are big and clunky and she's shielding her face pretty fiercely.


----------



## purseinsanity

That's an interesting thought!


----------



## noon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wonder if she's had a few procedures?  Those shoes are big and clunky and she's shielding her face pretty fiercely.



I didnt think about that but now you mention it, it seems quite likely


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out with the kids (January 15).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks great dressed down..her youngest is adorable!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham flying out of LAX Airport (January 16).


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* took two of her three sons - *Romeo*, 7, and *Cruz*, 4 1/2 - along with a friend for a frozen yogurt treat after school in Sherman Oaks, Calif. on Monday (January 11).


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Touch

love that outfit! her legs look a mile long. *sigh*


----------



## angelnyc89

^ ita


----------



## ellieroma

she looks absolutly beautiful. i love her hair there.
I saw her on American idol, and i thought she looked so pretty when she smiled, it really showed happiness in her eyes.


----------



## purseinsanity

I love her black outfit!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sigh....love that JPG Birkin too!


----------



## juicyincouture

i usually hate baseball caps but she looks so cute in them !


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that black dress..


----------



## flashy.stems

i think she looks good in baseball hats as well


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her dress and belt


----------



## bextasy

I couldn't believe those pics with her wearing flip flops!


----------



## englishlabrocky

caarlyntryl said:


> ^ Hah hah, yes, definitely silly... but worth it!
> 
> But can you imagine how much her feet must hurt on a regular basis???


 
My 87 year old grandmother was recently diagnosed with Peripherial Neuropathy in her feet and legs. She used to wear VERY high heels ALL her life. When the doc asked her if she was a BIG high heel wearer she was stunned!!! She is in so much pain now that she tells me she wishes she could have her legs cut off. She cant get around very well during the day and she has trouble sleeping at night. She has tried several meds that the doc prescribed and NOTHING has helped her as of yet. I personally LOVE fashion and would never be negative about it but I think you can definitly over due it in some cases.My grandmother was also a BIG fan of going out dancing on the weekends in what else HIGH HEELS. I feel bad for her and wish that there was something she could do to feel better.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ *enlighlabrocky*, thats really sad about your grandmother. 

i'm SHOCKED that victoria got a boob reduction.. wowowoow. i loved her implants despite others hating them.


----------



## juicyincouture

i think her implants were fine, hell her body is sick overall.


----------



## flashy.stems

ya!! why did she get them taken out  lol


----------



## englishlabrocky

flashy.stems said:


> ^ *enlighlabrocky*, thats really sad about your grandmother.
> 
> i'm SHOCKED that victoria got a boob reduction.. wowowoow. i loved her implants despite others hating them.


 
Thank you.Thats why I guess that now Ive adopted the old saying that goes..."everything in moderation". Im positive that if she could go back and do it all over again that she wouldnt wear high heels as much as she did. She says the pain and discomfort she is experiencing now isnt worth showing off your beautiful feet and legs.


----------



## englishlabrocky

flashy.stems said:


> ya!! why did she get them taken out  lol


 
Might have been for medical reasons.


----------



## uberdumb

I always wonder how she goes through airport security in those gorgeous outfits of hers? I guess if you are a celeb you probably don't have to take your shoes off even if they set off the metal detector.


----------



## flashy.stems

the reason she got her boobs reduced is because she wanted to nix the whole WAG status and be more appropriate as a mother and a fashion designer.

smart move, she will indeed be taken more seriously, and she still does look gorgeous of course.


----------



## flashy.stems

uberdumb said:


> I always wonder how she goes through airport security in those gorgeous outfits of hers? I guess if you are a celeb you probably don't have to take your shoes off even if they set off the metal detector.



celebs do have to take off their shoes and jewelry etc!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in London (January 19).


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at Heathrow Airport (January 21).


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in Milan (January 22).


----------



## Nola

^AH-mayzing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

Fabulosity


----------



## juicyincouture

i love the trench-dress


----------



## birkinbag

love that last outfit.  she looks gorgeous.


----------



## kasmom

Love the whole look!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the trench coat dress. She looks good.


----------



## purseinsanity

LOVE her last outfit!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

so what are her & the kids' home base now since dave is playing for AC milan?


----------



## amber11

^^ they live in beverly hills with their mom cause they're in school there and when both parents are gone victoria's parents generally stay at the california house alot or they have nannies i'm sure


----------



## amber11

^ but i've frequently seen pictures when victoria is out of town and the paparazzi still follow the boys and they are with their grandparents


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ahh WHYYY? that sucks! i wish they'd leave the kids alone.


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## dreamdoll

Love her trench!!


----------



## chrunchy

Victoria Beckham at Heathrow Airport, today.







I've never seen her in ballet flats before .


----------



## Aliki

^^^ i remember her saying: "i would rather die than wear ballerina pumps" 
i actually like her in flats. she looks so cute and.... i don't know.... fragile?..


----------



## Swanky

I wish a law would pass that photographing children is illegal w/o written consent form parents.


----------



## Nola

Agreed


----------



## noon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wish a law would pass that photographing children is illegal w/o written consent form parents.



In the UK they blur out the child's face. I think that is much better.

She looks cute in flats.


----------



## chantal1922

I am shocked to see her in flats! They are cute. I agree I wish they couldn't show a childs face without the parents consent.


----------



## Creammia

Can some ID her bag pls?


----------



## Sweetpea83

chrunchy said:


> Victoria Beckham at Heathrow Airport, today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen her in ballet flats before .




She looks really cute here!


----------



## Aliki

Creammia said:


> Can some ID her bag pls?



I believe it's Dolce&Gabbana


----------



## karo

She looks adorable! So classy and elegant, she reminds me of Audrey Hepburn


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha flats! this is a first


----------



## FancyPants

Wow i'm pleasently shoked( if one can say that) Finally VB in FLATS! thats a first to me! Btw love that trench coat with the D&G purse. I remember seeing it online but I cant remember where and what brand it was. Can somebody please help me? Thanks


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Yes the trench is really cute.


----------



## fashionistaO

.. VB in flats .. cutie patootie!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she actually looks most natural in flats, if that makes sense. to me, girls with super skinny legs always look the best in flats. girls with more muscular or bigger legs look better in heels. not as a rule of course


----------



## EMMY

MichelleAntonia said:


> she actually looks most natural in flats, if that makes sense. to me, girls with super skinny legs always look the best in flats. girls with more muscular or bigger legs look better in heels. not as a rule of course


 

^ITA with this...but man...VB can pull off any look can't she!! Love her..always have been a huge fan..!


----------



## Jahpson

Alright, enough with the photoshop jokes, who pasted flats on Vicki's feet? LOL


----------



## Swanky




----------



## eggpudding

FancyPants said:


> Wow i'm pleasently shoked( if one can say that) Finally VB in FLATS! thats a first to me! Btw love that trench coat with the D&G purse. I remember seeing it online but I cant remember where and what brand it was. Can somebody please help me? Thanks



Burberry Prorsum.


----------



## bb10lue

just wondering, is that possible that she's pregnant, thats why she's wearing flats?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

maybe it has to do with her bunions. ?? i remember someone saying she had to have surgery because they are so bad.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'd guess that's it. when she was pregnant, she wore heels


----------



## FancyPants

eggpudding said:


> Burberry Prorsum.


 

thanks


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her black outfit .... i thnk 1st tiem saw her in flats in pics...


----------



## PursesAddict

The influence of California...not even VB can escape the casual wear effect


----------



## Pimbi77

I just love her style, it doesn't matter if she's wearing flats or heels or flip flops, she always looks amazing, she is just a style icon.

But anyways...I still hope that she will have that feet surgery!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

WTF?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!

is that a DOG in her Hermes or a fur?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

flsurfergirl3 said:


> WTF?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> is that a DOG in her Hermes or a fur?!?!?!?!?!



Which picture?


----------



## Jahpson

i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## noon

flsurfergirl3 said:


> WTF?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> is that a DOG in her Hermes or a fur?!?!?!?!?!



:?: which picture?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*10 Magazine Photo Shoot Spring 2010 *

I love her hair for this shoot, it has a softer look to it. 



























*Excerpts from the Interview*



> *Victoria on her celebrity clientèle:* &#8220;My dresses are for women of all different shapes and sizes. Actually, the one I tried on yesterday was the one Jennifer wore. And who&#8217;d have thought I&#8217;d be the same size as Jennifer Lopez!&#8221;
> 
> 
> *David on stripping off for ad campaigns:* &#8220;I still feel quite shy when I see a poster or campaign like that. It was a daunting experience stripping off in front of a room of people but after a while you get used to it &#8211; although my mum still hasn&#8217;t&#8221;.
> 
> *Victoria on her fashion line:* &#8220;I still plan to be doing this in 10, 15, 20 years time so it&#8217;s got to be done right.&#8221;


----------



## Jahpson

Fabulous! Simply fabulous!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Ita


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ILoveMyBug said:


> Which picture?



sorry...i forgot the link LOL

http://www.starstyleinc.com/at-espn-zone-in-los-angeles-january-24-2010-sp42127-full.html


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Certainly looks like fur - she does have a few fur items, not sure if they're real or not


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

yea, i thought it was a freakin' Pomeranian or something!! LOL

i was like "she's carrying a dog in her Birkin?!?!?"


----------



## TwiggyStar

Love the latest pics, but does VB have hear ears gauged?!!  The last picture looks like a small spike gauge.. anyone else notice that?


----------



## Liya

She looks GORGEOUS in the airport pics where she's wearing flats... Wow!


----------



## fashionistaO

more approachable^ in flats!


----------



## pmburk

Aliki said:


> ^^^ i remember her saying: "i would rather die than wear ballerina pumps"


 
She actually said, "I _beyond hate_ ballerina flats. I can't walk in them. Unless they're on a ballet dancer doing ballet, I just don't get it. I love heels."

My guess is she finally broke down and had the bunion surgery. In which case, she'll be in flats for a while!

I like her in flats, too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nillacobain said:


> *No Bunion Surgery for Victoria *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, Victoria Beckham has been photographed out and about wearing flat shoes more than usual which sparked rumors that the fashion designer had undergone (or was going to have) surgery to remove any bunions from her high heel walking feet.
> 
> Well, today a representative from the Beckham camp confirmed that the surgery rumors were just that...only rumors!
> 
> Victoria's rep said that she wore flats recently (which shocked the hell out of all of us) because she wanted a "_change of image_". The rep continued with, "_It's purely a fashion choice. She loves mixing things up, changing her image. That's all_!"
> 
> Source: http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/01/no-bunion-surgery-for-victoria.html



From the VB Style Thread.


----------



## pmburk

^ I'm not buying it.

I think she either had the surgery (which, not sure why she'd lie about it), or she just cannot take the pain from wearing heels constantly, or a doctor has told her to wear flats for a while to let the inflammation die down (more likely). I guess that could be responsible for a "change of image."

I think I read that she actually ices her feet when she gets home at night.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'd be more inclined not to believe it if we had only seen her in nothing but flats for a while. She's been going back and forth between them, if she had surgery I would think that she would have to stop wearing heels completely for a little while.


----------



## pmburk

I've occasionally seen pictures of her during the summer wearing flip flops or flat sandals, just never ballet flats.

This is the same woman who said she couldn't go the gym because she can't wear heels there.


----------



## nillacobain

pmburk said:


> This is the same woman who said she couldn't go the gym because she can't wear heels there.


 
The first time I saw the picture of VB in flats I thought: is the world moving backward? 





pmburk said:


> She actually said, "I _beyond hate_ ballerina flats. I can't walk in them. Unless they're on a ballet dancer doing ballet, I just don't get it. I love heels."


 
She actually said: "As modern as these flat shoes can be, I would die before I'd wear some ballerina pumps." (VB Coming to America: when Victoria met her new assistant at her rented home and they were talking near the swimming pool).


----------



## flashy.stems

its a woman's prerogative to change her mind.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> From the VB Style Thread.




wait... there's one? where? lol i've been here for ages and i still get lost sometimes....


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> wait... there's one? where? lol i've been here for ages and i still get lost sometimes....


 
Here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/victoria-beckham-and-her-hermes-bags-259968.html

 (it's more about her H bags).


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she still loosk greta in flats


----------



## twoodcc

he'll be in glasgow... ooh i love that guy....


----------



## twoodcc

hes a true hunk.... will he be playing the next world cup????


----------



## pmburk

flashy.stems said:


> its a woman's prerogative to change her mind.


 
Never said it wasn't - just funny she said she'd die before wearing them, and now she's photographed wearing them... around the time she's been talking about needing bunion surgery and having horrid trouble with her feet due to all the heels.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

nillacobain said:


> Here it is:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/victoria-beckham-and-her-hermes-bags-259968.html
> 
> (it's more about her H bags).




ooh thanks!


----------



## maria28

i think she looks good in the picture of her wearing ballet pumps.

if she had bunion surgery done, she wouldn't be wearing high heels for at least 6months post operation.  the first 2months post operation, one would need to wear special footwear and bandage.  and even after 2 months when one can finally wear regular shoes, it'd be flat shoes and the feet would still have swelling (for up to 1 year post op).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, that's some major recovery time. did not know that. really dissuades one from messing uptheir feet


----------



## maria28

i had bunion surgery on both feet back in mid-november 2008, that's why i know. 
genetic/hereditary factors also play a role in bunion and ill fitting shoes would accelerates it.

i noticed my bunions when i was in early teens, before i even wear any high heels.  and to be honest, i rarely wear high heels at all.  i'd have avoided having bunion surgery if the pain was not so bad cause i know that it can go horribly wrong (if the surgeon is not good).  i was lucky to have found a good surgeon.
bunion surgery is pretty major and the recovery is quite long...the bone is cut and then re-alligned, and hold into place with titanium screws&wires.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^so you can't do any major walking or working out or anything, right? even with all the bandages keeping the alignment in place while thebone heals?


----------



## maria28

now i'm back to normal, but i avoid doing exercises like tennis, etc.
the surgeon said that after 1 year i can resume all activities, including sport, but i really don't want to risk it.

while wearing the bandages and while the bones are healing, definitely no workout, major walking, or high heels.

5months post op we went to disney world and after just walking 1 day (despite having lots of rest), my feet became so swollen for the rest of our holiday (2weeks) i had to buy a pair of flip flops.  i couldn't fit into the ballet flats i wore on the flight or my birkenstocks sandals.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

twoodcc said:


> he'll be in glasgow... ooh i love that guy....


 
Will he? When? Would love it if she came too ...  

Oh I forgot .. I have to be nice about her in here!


----------



## noon

maria28 said:


> i had bunion surgery on both feet back in mid-november 2008, that's why i know.
> genetic/hereditary factors also play a role in bunion and ill fitting shoes would accelerates it.
> 
> i noticed my bunions when i was in early teens, before i even wear any high heels.  and to be honest, i rarely wear high heels at all.  i'd have avoided having bunion surgery if the pain was not so bad cause i know that it can go horribly wrong (if the surgeon is not good).  i was lucky to have found a good surgeon.
> bunion surgery is pretty major and the recovery is quite long...the bone is cut and then re-alligned, and hold into place with titanium screws&wires.



I didnt realize how major the surgery is. Glad you are ok now. It doesnt sound pleasant at all.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I have pretty bad bunions, had them since my teens as well (I'm 24 now.) I want to get surgery done but the recovery time is what is dissuading me... My feet do hurt, but not constantly, just once in a while but I can't really wear pretty shoes any more.


----------



## Star1231

^^Sorry to hear that Babydoll!  A family friend had the surgery and from her experience I can tell you the recovery process is long and arduous.  Have you tried foot pads, maybe they'll help?  

Victoria looks good in everything she wears and those flats are no exception.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I have, but they're really that helpful.  I'm thinking eventually I will need surgery, I'm just hoping to prolong it as long as I can!


----------



## maria28

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I have pretty bad bunions, had them since my teens as well (I'm 24 now.) I want to get surgery done but the recovery time is what is dissuading me... My feet do hurt, but not constantly, just once in a while but I can't really wear pretty shoes any more.



sounds like you have the same problems i had.   i had my bunions from teens and i was 30 when i had the surgery done.  i tried holding on as long as i could, but after having my second child a few years ago (and carrying him on the baby sling all the time for the first year) has aggravated the condition.  it came to a point around end of summer 2008 where they would hurt even when i'm barefeet.  i didn't do it for cosmetic reasons, but because of the pain.  i had it done privately and the surgeon was brilliant.

if you want more info, feel free to pm me


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham spends the day with her boys in Malibu, Calif. on Sunday (January 31).


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham on the cover of Glamour


----------



## Nola

Ooh she´s gonna be on glamour! Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Jahpson

I think as they are getting to that critical stage of their development, it seems that Vicky is spending more and more time with them. Love her


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham spends the day with her boys in Malibu, Calif. on Sunday (January 31).


 
Related article .. with "Ewww" inducing picture of feet!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-hit-wave-dips-toes-Pacific.html


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sorry - dont mean to be rude to those of you who have this problem too .. I just have a bit of a foot phobia ... eeek!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love the glamour cover! is it march or may?


----------



## Tangerine

I love it when she dresses like David


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, love those latest pics!


----------



## eggpudding

Adorable!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Sorry - dont mean to be rude to those of you who have this problem too .. I just have a bit of a foot phobia ... eeek!!



Oh my goodness, mine aren't near half has bad as that. Poor Vicky. Bet they hurt bad


----------



## flashy.stems

omg. 
beach photos.. yes. glamour mag cover.. yes!


----------



## noon

Victoria looks good dressed down, her boys are adorable.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does anyone know the trucker hat she wears? i thought it was Independent the skate company but i doubt it. TIA!

NM: it is

http://coolspotters.com/musicians/v...ks-grade-adjustable-trucker-hat#medium-304131


----------



## MACsarah

Victoria Beckham was spotted prepping for a flight at LAX Airport in Los Angeles on Tuesday (February 2)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^really cute combo with the tights and shoes


----------



## Star1231

Love the outfit and the bag is amazing.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

omg.. her bag is a  croc? lvoe it..


----------



## purseinsanity

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Oh my goodness, mine aren't near half has bad as that. Poor Vicky. Bet they hurt bad



Ouch.  I had bunions on both feet also in my teens before I ever wore heels.  So many people in my family have them I thought they were normal!  I finally had surgery a couple years ago when I couldn't take the pain any longer.  I did one foot at a time and had to be on crutches for six weeks each.  It was horrible.  I've had c-sections before and the pain for foot surgery made the c-section pain feel like a joke.  What really sucks is that even though I went to supposedly the premier orthopedic surgeon around here who specializes in bunionectomies, mine are coming back.  I don't think I can handle the recovery again!  I now live in flats and wedges, but my feet look terrible even in those.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham on the cover of Glamour


 
Here are some highlights from the interview:​
*On her clothing line:*​I consider all of my pieces to be investment pieces. A dress shouldnt be worn for one seasonyou should be able to wear it year after year.
*On her looks:*
Im not a supermodel. I make the best of what Ive got. I work out to look the best that I can, but Im no *Gisele*.
*On wearing heels:*
Absolutely [heels make my feet] hurt. Absolutely! Im not going to lie. But no pain, no gain, as they say. I dont mind. I will suffer. I dont wear heels every day, but when Im out, thats how I feel confident.​


----------



## Matildash

Not every heel hurts. I don't understand why women insist on wearing extremely high heels.


----------



## ChrisdeNell

Matildash said:


> Not every heel hurts. I don't understand why women insist on wearing extremely high heels.



Perhaps because is soooooo sexy?


----------



## Jahpson

Her outfit is soooo cute going to the airport. If...you call that a dress

If I had to get a birkin (thats what its called right?) then I would get the croc..does it come in purple? (shot in the dark)


----------



## RedSoleAddict

*Victoria Beckham Glamour Magazine Photo Gallery and interview:*

On her spare time
I travel a fair amount, and when Im here in L.A., everything revolves around the kids. So if Im not working, I go to the school and help serve lunches to the children. They just love that. Its like, Oh, theres Mummy serving me!

On her husband [David Beckham]
Its not healthy to be jealous. I look at David and I think, Hes so handsome and Im so lucky to have him as a husband. And hes an amazing father. I dont blame people for looking at him and finding him attractive. I mean, I do.

On whether celebrities make her nervous
Nervous in a good way. I [once] shared a plane with George Clooney. I still get excited. My mum and I said, Oh my GodIm leading an extraordinary life. I never try to be too cool about [it].

On her first date with David
When I first went out with David, I was in the Spice Girls, and David wasnt so known. He told me when I got to know him a little better that he didnt know very much about me, so he bought tabloids. He read that I liked Prada. So he went out and bought Prada trousers, Prada shoes, a Prada shirt, Prada jacket.

On her looks
Im not a supermodel. I make the best of what Ive got. I work out to look the best that I can, but Im no Gisele.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Cont..


On what she eats
Im a very, very healthy eater. I eat lots of fish, lots of vegetables, lots of fruit. I dont eat junk food. I work out.

On her clothing line
I consider all of my pieces to be investment pieces. A dress shouldnt be worn for one seasonyou should be able to wear it year after year.

On her life as a Spice Girl
Im really respectful of my past, and I look back and I laugh. What we did was incredible. We sold 52 million albums!

On wearing high heels
Absolutely [heels make my feet] hurt. Absolutely! Im not going to lie. But no pain, no gain, as they say. I dont mind. I will suffer. I dont wear heels every day, but when Im out, thats how I feel confident.


----------



## Jahpson

love the photos! i got to pick me up a copy of that magazine


----------



## [vogue]

The pics of that burgundy croc are amazing! I think her black dress is Chloe. And the shoes are Alaia.


----------



## Swanky

OMG I love these kitschy pictures!!!
But seriously, don't we want to wear sweats on a plane? I can't imagine having to trapse through the airport and security and then sit like that for hours on a plane


----------



## BagLovingMom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG I love these kitschy pictures!!!
> But seriously, don't we want to wear sweats on a plane? I can't imagine having to trapse through the airport and security and then sit like that for hours on a plane


 
ITA!  Especially with kids as I don't have the security detail VB has


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks amazing in that photo shoot...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love the phot shoot


----------



## Flip88

the bag is TDF - I just love exotics and that is about the best around.


----------



## ~bastet

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG I love these kitschy pictures!!!
> But seriously, don't we want to wear sweats on a plane? I can't imagine having to trapse through the airport and security and then sit like that for hours on a plane



Hehe, I always assumed that as soon as she got on her private jet, she changed into sweats for the flight and then got dressed up again to get off the plane!


----------



## eggpudding

Adorable and beautiful photoshoot! And I love how she's so down-to-earth and humble.. love her!


----------



## Liya

She is incredibly photogenic. I love looking at pictures of her.


----------



## birkinbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG I love these kitschy pictures!!!
> But seriously, don't we want to wear sweats on a plane? I can't imagine having to trapse through the airport and security and then sit like that for hours on a plane



how do you know she doesn't change while she's on the plane?  are you on the plane with her?


----------



## Swanky

^LOL! Ummm, no . . .  why so defensive, are you Posh? 
Yes, I'm always on the plane w/ her 




It was just a question, ease up 


bastet, she doesn't use a private jet most times.  Remember she was on a fight w/ george Clooney?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

yea, i don't see her taking all that crap off on a plane to wear sweats and then changing back...seems a lil tedious to me. she might break a sweat.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^to be fair, she IS down with breaking a sweat now


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^to be fair, she IS down with breaking a sweat now



lmao yea, i WAS gonna say she prob doesn't own a pair of sweatpants...but then again, i didn't think she owned a pair of flats either and she proved me wrong!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Hmm if I had the amount of money she does at my disposal, I wouldn't wear sweats ever. Or at least out of the house. I would rather be fashionable and comfortable.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

flsurfergirl3 said:


> yea, i don't see her taking all that crap off on a plane to wear sweats and then changing back...seems a lil tedious to me. she might break a sweat.



first class provide sweat n slioeprs


----------



## flashy.stems

victoria changes once she's on the plane. she has mentioned it in interviews


----------



## MichelleAntonia

FullyLoaded said:


> Hmm if I had the amount of money she does at my disposal, I wouldn't wear sweats ever. Or at least out of the house. I would rather be fashionable and comfortable.



lol even if i had bill gates money, i wouldn't give up my sweats. you'd have to pry them off of my cold, dead body


----------



## Swanky

1st class doesn't provide sweats and slippers


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> lmao yea, i WAS gonna say she prob doesn't own a pair of sweatpants...but then again, i didn't think she owned a pair of flats either and she proved me wrong!


 

I remeber in her book she said that she does wear sweats (Juicy, etc.) but she would NEVER leave the house in them. She also has Ugg boots that she wears around the house in.

I don't think she would change into the sweats once she boarded the plane. She just goes as she is.

I think in her book, she said to never leave the house and not be "on".


----------



## Sweetpea83

FullyLoaded said:


> Hmm if I had the amount of money she does at my disposal, I wouldn't wear sweats ever. Or at least out of the house. I would rather be fashionable and comfortable.




Lol, ita with everything you said!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-bags-Victoria-Beckham-saves-facelifts.html

Interesting.


----------



## lovebeibei

she knows how to work her bags so well. they look great on her. to be honest, i'm not a big fan of birkins. the whole look is too old/mature for me. but there are not many people out there that can rock a birkin like she can.

as far as the face issue goes, she probably just needs to not tan as much as she does. baking speeds up skin aging so fast, and its already beginning to show especially around the neck/collar bone area, imo. there's no reason why she should need a facelift at 35.


----------



## buzzytoes

Interesting to know that hairstyle has an actual name. I was wondering wtf she was thinking wearing her hair like that when I saw her on American Idol. Not very attractive on her at all!!


----------



## Voodoo

So THAT'S how I should be wearing my hair....important face-lift note.


----------



## noon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 1st class doesn't provide sweats and slippers



They do on some airlines.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Wearing my hair like that gives me a headache by the end of the day.


----------



## Liya

Which airline is this? The most I've received in first class are socks! LOL


----------



## Tigger11

Virgin Atlantic


----------



## ChristyR143

It gives me a headache just looking at it!!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Bag*Snob said:


> Wearing my hair like that gives me a headache by the end of the day.


 One would think so. Her hair is  short so it's a wonder she had that much hair to pull back. Let alone get it that tight. I am pretty sure they added hair for that day.


----------



## chloe-babe

Dont like this look on her at all!


----------



## candypants1100

i wish i knew what those jeans were she was wearing in the beach photos


----------



## candypants1100

^agreed- i did NOT like that hair do... 

however...looooving that birkin!


----------



## bextasy

Great article


----------



## frick&frack

VB constantly makes poor fashion choices IMO


----------



## shanam

^^^I agree.  I do not think she is pretty and she almost never
smiles...too much posturing.


----------



## Michele26

purseinsanity said:


> Ouch.  I had bunions on both feet also in my teens before I ever wore heels.  So many people in my family have them I thought they were normal!  I finally had surgery a couple years ago when I couldn't take the pain any longer.  I did one foot at a time and had to be on crutches for six weeks each.  It was horrible.  I've had c-sections before and the pain for foot surgery made the c-section pain feel like a joke.  What really sucks is that even though I went to supposedly the premier orthopedic surgeon around here who specializes in bunionectomies, mine are coming back.  I don't think I can handle the recovery again!  I now live in flats and wedges, but my feet look terrible even in those.



pureinsanity..


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## chrunchy

candypants1100 said:


> i wish i knew what those jeans were she was wearing in the beach photos


 
I think she is wearing a pair of Paper Denim Jeans.


----------



## Voguette Girl

On her first date with David
&#8220;When I first went out with David, I was in the Spice Girls, and David wasn&#8217;t so known. He told me when I got to know him a little better that he didn&#8217;t know very much about me, so he bought tabloids. He read that I liked Prada. So he went out and bought Prada trousers, Prada shoes, a Prada shirt, Prada jacket.&#8221;

I just received my issue in the mail today, and when i read that ^^^^ i thought it was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## candypants1100

chrunchy said:


> I think she is wearing a pair of Paper Denim Jeans.


ugh of course she is- the one brand that just fits me SO weird!


----------



## flashy.stems

ahaha aww that's soo cute that david went out and completely decked himself in prada for their first date.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ladybug09 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-bags-Victoria-Beckham-saves-facelifts.html
> 
> Interesting.


 
"My tangerine one. It matches my tan" :lolots:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Liya said:


> Which airline is this? The most I've received in first class are socks! LOL


 
Emirates also provides clothing for you to change into in First.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think singapore airlines 1st class GIVE ROBE N  more..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ladybug09 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-bags-Victoria-Beckham-saves-facelifts.html
> 
> Interesting.




no offense to the many fans of the birkin here... but i can't fathom why someone would spend nearly $50,000 on a bag, especially one that plain in design. i understand the skin it's made of is valuable, but not enough alone to warrant that price tag. 

even if i was as rich as bill gates, i wouldn't spend that much on a bag


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Ladybug09 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-bags-Victoria-Beckham-saves-facelifts.html
> 
> Interesting.


 

Wow that Croydon Facelift must give her some mean headaches! ush:


----------



## eggpudding

^I know it looks so painful!! Never understood how the chavs do it.. 

Seriously though, people need to get a life instead of slagging her off all the time (esp the Daily Mail). She looks amazing, she's a fashion icon and she can do whatever she wants with *her* money.


----------



## karo

At the airport


----------



## Swanky

I love that top!!!


----------



## Nola

^ITA Swanky! She looks so amazing here!


----------



## Voguette Girl

Can Victoria get any more stylish? Seriously, she has the most amazing sense of style. 

My dream is to own one of her dresses, they are so beautiful (but so expensive) and they sell out rather fast. Several dresses were newly added to net*a*porter and now are sold out!


----------



## everything posh

Wow, I just love this outfit! That shirt is gorgeous!


----------



## OnyxBear

Love the outfit. Can anyone ID the top?


----------



## noon

love that top!


----------



## candypants1100

really? i dont like that top at all. think it makes her boobs look weird.... i do love the jeggings tho!


----------



## Michele26

OnyxBear said:


> Love the outfit. Can anyone ID the top?



I want to know too...


----------



## kshin30

I love that top. Someone please id it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the whole outfit there..


----------



## Poshly27

The top is Alexander McQueen.


----------



## purseinsanity

I love it too!


----------



## OnyxBear

Poshly27 said:


> The top is Alexander McQueen.


Thank you!


----------



## karo

Victoria shopping in Milan


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

looks  nice n casual


----------



## flashy.stems

it must be a real confidence booster for victoria that everyone thinks she's equally stunning when she's dressed down.


----------



## everything posh

Ah, to be shopping in Milan...  She looks great!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> At the airport


 

she looks amazing here! I am copying this look


----------



## OnyxBear

I love the black and white. I wish I could see her shoes...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1249465/Victoria-Beckham-puts-fashion-pain.html

I think the trousers are too short for those shoes though


----------



## OnyxBear

ilovemybug said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1249465/victoria-beckham-puts-fashion-pain.html
> 
> i think the trousers are too short for those shoes though



I agree. I would prefer them quite a bit longer, although they would cover up those pretty shoes.


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree that the trousers are far too short for the maggies, but they are such beautiful shoes.. it'd be a shame to cover them up!


----------



## Happy Luppy

I've always wondered; how does she cope up walking with heels all day? I only wear heels to clubbing and boy it hurts like a b*tch! She must have a strong determination to look FABULOUS everyday.


----------



## noon

the pants are at an awkward length, they need to be shorter or longer.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Yep I agree those trousers are way too short! Maybe she wanted to show off her new 'Maggie' Louboutins.


----------



## Michele26

Why do her feet look so white in that photo? Does she have stockings on?


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's another pic


----------



## annamoon

This newspaper gives Victoria such a hard time over her bunions, so many people have them and don't end up in the newspaper. Her feet are just like her moms and that is quite normal. Her Maggies look amazing and I can see why she wants to show them off




OnyxBear said:


> I agree. I would prefer them quite a bit longer, although they would cover up those pretty shoes.


----------



## Angel1988

I love those shoes (and also very much the crystal version she has) and the jacket. Those pieces I would wear myself. But I'm not a fan of the trousers and bag. Yeah, I'm not a Birkin fan (weird I know), I did LOVE the burgundy crocodile, but would have liked to see it on a Chanel timeless classic.. Then it would seriously be one of my ultimate dream bags.


----------



## angelnyc89

dreamdoll said:


> Here's another pic


 
I love the outfit but I think she should wore another pair of shoes. Maybe black?


----------



## Jahpson

yeah she should have worn a different pair of shoes. Love the shoes independently though


----------



## Bradysmum

I think I could officially say I'd go lesbian for her...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Did you read the new Glamour magazine? She looks so pretty in the pictures with the article.


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> yeah she should have worn a different pair of shoes. Love the shoes independently though


 
Yea, those shoes would go great with a brown outfit


----------



## flashy.stems

Bradysmum said:


> I think I could officially say I'd go lesbian for her...



hehehe. agreed!!


----------



## bextasy

^Loll I like that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bradysmum said:


> I think I could officially say I'd go lesbian for her...


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Hahaha yesss, her and Eva Longoria are the only two people I say that about!

She was sooo cute in Glamour looking all laid-back and casual


----------



## Perfect Day

the shoes are very nice I agree


----------



## zayra26

During Victoria Beckham's show


----------



## angelnyc89

Hey ladies, does anyone know where to buy her collections dresses from? I was on her website and I liked 2 of the dresses from aw/10 and 2 from 22/10.


----------



## Jahpson

try net a porter


----------



## Deborah1986

_*What she is wearing:*
Alexander McQueen Exaggerated Cowl Top  
Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Two Blue Suede Pumps  
Hermes Birkin Bag in Bordeaux Porosus Crocodile Leather  
Victoria Beckham Collection Denim-Look Leggings  
Victoria Beckham Eyewear Cat-Eye-Frame Acetate Sunglasses  _


----------



## birkin101

VB debuts her new clothing line (lots of pics)

http://spletnik.ru/look/newsmoda/17824-novaja-kollekcija-platev-victoria-beckham.html


----------



## noon

Love her last look, really like the jeans too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, she looks great..


----------



## angelnyc89

Love both looks


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> try net a porter


 
Thanks, they have one of the dresses that I want except Im not feeling the back  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/65530 ...


----------



## Jahpson

you mean that extra long zipper?


----------



## _bebee

she looks good !


----------



## bextasy

Love the croc birkin!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

are those gray jeans with the zipper down the leg from her line?


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> you mean that extra long zipper?


 
Yes!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in NYC (February 17).


----------



## birkin101

Bergdorf Goodman Hosts The Launch Of Victoria Beckham Denim


----------



## Jahpson

those sunglassse are from her line? must have

you know you made it when Bergdorf Goodman sells your line. yay Vick


----------



## Michele26

Love, love, love, those sunglasses..


----------



## Sweetpea83

birkin101 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman Hosts The Launch Of Victoria Beckham Denim





Hot!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love her hair lately!


----------



## eggpudding

She looks amazing!


----------



## AVAP

no wedding ring again !!!! she always has a huge rock on, I haven't seen them in these last pictures.


----------



## Barbiedoll

great pic's - love her CL's


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ohhh congrats to her!! She is so classy and I do like her hair!


----------



## birkin101

Arriving at LAX


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks great in gray..


----------



## Liya

She looks great in _everything_. It's not fair.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

those shoes. i die.


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks amazing!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the latest outfit, and the hair. her hair is always impeccable, regardless of length or color


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her entire outfit!!


----------



## dreamdoll

More pics, from Stars thread


----------



## Jahpson

the jeans are the only thing I don't like. Hope her coat doesn't fly away


----------



## pmburk

I LOVE her hair lately! The "pob" was great and I even liked with with the pixie. She rocks it no matter the length (although I must say I didn't care for her long blonde extension days).

I am not a huge fan of the zippered skinny jeans, though. I shudder to see those and various bad washes (acid, stone etc) coming back into style. It reminds me too much of the 80s and early 90s. Sorry girls.


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her coat


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her coat and the croc bag


----------



## flashy.stems

omg that H needs to be mine like NOW. vbecks look amazingg


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to Cruz's 5th Birthday Party Feb 20th 2010 *


----------



## eggpudding

She is one hot mama! LOVE her sunnies and entire outfit  and Cruz and Romeo are so adorable!


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww her kids are so cute! Who is that good looking guy behind her (in the 1st pic you can see him clearly). I just dont like the color of her pants.


----------



## flashy.stems

aww hot cute. he's in a little transformer outfit!  i'm sure his parents could buy him a real life-size transformer robot that works if they wanted to.. hehe. does anyone know what he did/where they went for his bday?

vic looks super hot. i love her jeans, BLAZER and shoes!! such a milf.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! My 5 yr old twin boys love to wear their costumes like that all the time too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddos!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham and family out at Toys R Us (February 19).


----------



## karo

More pis from the birthday


----------



## noon

She's rockin the blazer!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

can't believe he's 5 already! such an adorable kid


----------



## dreamdoll

He's adorable!!


----------



## Michele26

He looks just like David.


----------



## eggpudding

She has new tatts (stars on wrist)??


----------



## Michele26

eggpudding said:


> She has new tatts (stars on wrist)??



They look like decals.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^They probably put them on the kids at the bday party lol


----------



## mrs moulds

They are one hot couple. And the children are beautiful.


----------



## flashy.stems

that can't be a real tattoo.. she's way too classy for blue stars.


----------



## eggpudding

Haha on second thought, v. true! She wouldn't would she  Yeah, probably put them on during the party.


----------



## Donya Aurora

she is so pretty when she smiles and this look is very classy


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good. I love the blazer


----------



## 3mma

Aw, I love the Spice Girls! I was just reading about how x she doesn't Always wear heels which I think is cool. Has anyone read her x autobiography? Kinda interesting too.


----------



## angelnyc89

I never knew she had an autobiography! & Its only $0.02! on Amazon!


----------



## bextasy

I love the blazer!


----------



## Jahpson

wonder what kind of lipgloss she uses


----------



## flashy.stems

last outfit is AMAZING. i love EVERYTHING about it!!


----------



## Star1231

Donya Aurora said:


>



V Becks is absolutely flawless.  Love her!


----------



## Compass Rose

Sorry.  She still looks like a skeleton that lives on strawberries and lettuce in these pics.  Come on....how about at least 10 more pounds of muscle on that frame!  Otherwise....great fashion sense.


----------



## candypants1100

^amen!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

put on some wieght


----------



## flashy.stems

her weight is perfect!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Imo, she looks great..weight wise..even if she decided to gain a little more weight I'd still find her gorgeous..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Compass Rose said:


> Sorry.  She still looks like a skeleton that lives on strawberries and lettuce in these pics.  Come on....how about at least 10 more pounds of muscle on that frame!  Otherwise....great fashion sense.




if she's happy that way, and there's a good chance it's healthy, she should stay that way.  but yeah, if that were me, i'd want more muscle mass. but that's for my body, i can't apply that to anyone else but me


----------



## flashy.stems

she lugs around big bags and carries her boys (ok, not so much anymore) so she can't be unhealthy


----------



## Angel1988

flashy.stems said:


> her weight is perfect!



I agree. 

I loved those Loubs and the trousers, but I'm not a fan of that blazer or the sun glasses.


----------



## Jahpson

Compass Rose said:


> Sorry. She still looks like a skeleton that *lives on strawberries and lettuce* in these pics. Come on....how about at least 10 more pounds of muscle on that frame! Otherwise....great fashion sense.


 
no you didn't say strawberries and lettuce! 

I think being skinny is ok, as long as we don't see any bones. We don't need proof that your a human being


----------



## Swanky

I think she rides the cusp of underweight, but she can sure maintain that!  She doesn't go up almost ever, just down a little too far once in a while.


----------



## everything posh

I think she's gorgeous, especially when she smiles!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she looks gorgeous, even if she is super tiny, she rocks it! And she has impeccable taste!


----------



## _bebee

she looks great in those pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

TwiggyStar said:


> I think she looks gorgeous, *even if she is super* *tiny, she rocks it!* And she has impeccable taste!


----------



## bextasy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she rides the cusp of underweight, but she can sure maintain that!  She doesn't go up almost ever, just down a little too far once in a while.



Yes ITA


----------



## flashy.stems

i think its healthier to stay a little thin rather than madly fluctuating constantly like some stars. not mentioning names..


----------



## Star1231

She is clearly so disciplined when it comes to her weight.  I can't believe she's had 3 kids and looks this amazing!  I'm praying I can look just as good after kids.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ me too. fingies crossed.


----------



## Jahpson

same here!


----------



## flashy.stems

i also wish to have cute kiddies like hers.. oh and a hot hubby.


----------



## angelnyc89

flashy.stems said:


> i also wish to have cute kiddies like hers.. oh and a hot hubby.


 
Definetely!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

angelnyc89 said:


> Awww her kids are so cute! *Who is that good looking guy behind her (in the 1st pic you can see him clearly)*. I just dont like the color of her pants.


 
He is one of the family's security team.


----------



## angelnyc89

LovinMyMulberry said:


> He is one of the family's security team.


 
For a bodygaurd he looks good


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

angelnyc89 said:


> For a bodygaurd he looks good


 
Yes .. she doesnt like to have "ugly" people around her. Apparently it would be very bad for her image   :s


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow



LovinMyMulberry said:


> Yes .. she doesnt like to have "ugly" people around her. Apparently it would be very bad for her image  :s


----------



## TwiggyStar

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Yes .. she doesnt like to have "ugly" people around her. Apparently it would be very bad for her image   :s



Where have you read/heard this?


----------



## Love Of My Life

VB is just awesome...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

TwiggyStar said:


> Where have you read/heard this?


 
Im sure you wont believe me when I say this .. but it came straight from the horses mouth so to speak!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Lovin*, are you VB?


----------



## birkinbag

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Im sure you wont believe me when I say this .. but it came straight from the horses mouth so to speak!



source please


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

purseinsanity said:


> *Lovin*, are you VB?


 
Good Lord No!! 

I am far too nice for that


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

birkinbag said:


> source please



Erm .. the source would be me!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Good Lord No!!
> 
> I am far too nice for that


 
Oh & too fugly ... apparently


----------



## noon

Do you know VB? Sounds like you applied for a job/worked for her maybe?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Not really allowed to say too much, as you can imagine, but I have met before & yes I did hear those words come from her lips. I was quite horrified. 

Still .. each to their own, eh!


----------



## TwiggyStar

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Not really allowed to say too much, as you can imagine, but I have met before & yes I did hear those words come from her lips. I was quite horrified.
> 
> Still .. each to their own, eh!



You've met her! Lucky!  Now I'm curious as to why can't you say too much.. are you...related to her?...work for her?...BFF's with her?!!? You must tell!! Wouldn't it be awesome if VB was a tPF member, and we've talked to her before..


----------



## moodysmom10

^ I think she used to work for her.. I wanna say her nanny?? It's back in this thread, but I can't remember for sure


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I cant say too much, as just about everyone around her has to sign confidentiality papers. I wouldnt be surprised if she made her own kids sign one  

I am not trying to a smart ass or be all secretive, it's just that due to them having the papers I signed, I cant say very much.

I just made that comment, as it was quite relevant. It was infact mentioned in a newspaper article a year after she said it ... but Im not sure I would be able to find the link even if I tried!!

Im not her .. neither am I related to her .. I have just been in her "presence" if you can call it that. 

She wears big pink fluffy slippers at home if that cures your excitement any


----------



## eggpudding

^Ooh..I've heard the Beckhams are super big on people around them signing confidentiality papers.. so it is true!


----------



## Tash1

Lucky to meet her? If she bases an importance on one's looks, rather than the ability to DO the job, then frankly LMM you're well shot of her and the job. I remember reading about this on the Mulberry forum, and felt disgusted by that. I did like VB, but my estimation of her went down the pan after that. She has become so self-absorbed, that I really do think she's detached from reality! I do think her self-obsession/insecurity stems from the Rebecca Loos affair with David.  

Seriously, what is wrong with all these footballers, Lampard, Cole and Terry..... 

Sorry for that rant!!! LOL!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Tash1 said:


> Lucky to meet her? If she bases an importance on one's looks, rather than the ability to DO the job, then frankly LMM you're well shot of her and the job. I remember reading about this on the Mulberry forum, and felt disgusted by that. I did like VB, but my estimation of her went down the pan after that. She has become so self-absorbed, that I really do think she's detached from reality! I do think her self-obsession/insecurity stems from the Rebecca Loos affair with David.
> 
> *Seriously, what is wrong with all these footballers, Lampard, Cole and Terry.....*
> 
> Sorry for that rant!!! LOL!!!



I KNOW! More importantly - what is wrong with Toni to take JT back time and time again..Ugh. 

If you follow blind item gossip sites apparently David hasn't stopped even after getting caught with Rebecca Loos, just got wiser with the confidentiality agreements...SMH


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Tash1 said:


> Lucky to meet her? If she bases an importance on one's looks, rather than the ability to DO the job, then frankly LMM you're well shot of her and the job. I remember reading about this on the Mulberry forum, and felt disgusted by that. I did like VB, but my estimation of her went down the pan after that. She has become so self-absorbed, that I really do think she's detached from reality! I do think her self-obsession/insecurity stems from the Rebecca Loos affair with David.
> 
> Seriously, what is wrong with all these footballers, Lampard, Cole and Terry.....
> 
> Sorry for that rant!!! LOL!!!


 
Thank you 

Now everyone will go off & hunt through the Mulberry forum  

Oh well!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oh & btw .. if lucky is having your life ruined, your privacy interfered with, your confidence in your ability to do your job questioned due to not being a size zero & being hounded by press people .. then yeah I guess I am lucky


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you
> 
> Now everyone will go off & hunt through the Mulberry forum
> 
> Oh well!


 
Sorry - I just realised that sounded as though I was having a "go" at you & I totally didnt mean it to!!  

I  just meant ooh thats embarrassing!!


----------



## flashy.stems

..


----------



## flsurfergirl3

flashy.stems said:


> i agree with VB, as *****y as it sounds.. I don't like being seen with ugly people either. Its embarrassing.


----------



## chloe-babe

flashy.stems said:


> i agree with VB, as *****y as it sounds.. I don't like being seen with ugly people either. Its embarrassing.



Jeez, Ugliness does actually start on the inside you know. I dont think I have ever in over 5 years, and after responding to over 10,000 posts, read a more awful one liner.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

chloe-babe said:


> Jeez, Ugliness does actually start on the inside you know.



Word.


----------



## flashy.stems

..


----------



## flashy.stems

simmer down.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## miss_mabel




----------



## Sweetpea83

Wth is going on?! LOL...


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wth is going on?! LOL...


 
Im not sure but I think LMM used to work for VB or in those lines...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh....interesting?...


----------



## bextasy

:back2topic:


----------



## DesigningStyle

So, has everyone looked at the Glamour mag with VB on the cover?  She looks 100%gorgeous on the cover and on her photo spread.


----------



## birkinbag

bextasy, i like your outfit in your avatar.


----------



## emojosh

DesigningStyle said:


> So, has everyone looked at the Glamour mag with VB on the cover?  She looks 100%gorgeous on the cover and on her photo spread.



Agreed. She is looking very lovely and young these days.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DesigningStyle said:


> So, has everyone looked at the Glamour mag with VB on the cover?  She looks 100% *gorgeous* on the cover and on her photo spread.




Agreed!


----------



## DesigningStyle

emojosh said:


> Agreed. She is looking very lovely and young these days.


 
Has she gotten some facial work done?  Or is it just some photoshopping.  Honestly, I don't think I have ever seen her look so lovely.  She should seriously hire that photographer as her personal paparazzi!


----------



## Jahpson

DesigningStyle said:


> So, has everyone looked at the Glamour mag with VB on the cover? She looks 100%gorgeous on the cover and on her photo spread.


 

Looked? I HAVE it! LMFAO

she looks fantastic. So cute with the pink tee

I got great makeup ideas from it


----------



## bextasy

birkinbag said:


> bextasy, i like your outfit in your avatar.



Thanks!


I agree she looks lovely on the front of that mag!


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> Looked? I HAVE it! LMFAO
> 
> she looks fantastic. So cute with the pink tee
> 
> *I got great makeup ideas from it[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Now you've piqued my interest. I'll have to go buy it.


----------



## flashy.stems

agreed. she looks stunning!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she always looks stunning, she definitely puts a lot of effort into her daily outfits... but that photoshoot she looked especially good, she looks quite young.


----------



## Love Of My Life

simply awesome...


----------



## LemonDrop

anyone have the pics to post?  please...... i won't be near a glamour mag for 2 more days.


----------



## DesigningStyle

LemonDrop, Here you go.  Found them on the web.  Not the biggest images...but they give you a good idea of her hotness!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Glamour shots


----------



## manke

^designingstyle, thank you for posting those pics. she looks fabulous! i saw parts of spice world recently (it was too horrible to finish slogging through, though), and she just looks so amazing now compared to back then. i wonder what her secret is...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I need to buy that magazine!


----------



## GOALdigger

I love me some Victoria. Ever since the spice girl. She was my favorite spice girl.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ ditto


----------



## DesigningStyle

^ditto!


----------



## bextasy

^ditto!


----------



## chloe-babe

Thanks for posting the piccies. I had stopped buying Glamour magazine, but may have to start again !!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mel b and geri were my favorite spice girls, but i did like them all. i didn't really start liking victoria until after the spice girls


----------



## Sweetpea83

I liked Posh and Baby Spice..lol.


----------



## Jahpson

GOALdigger said:


> I love me some Victoria. Ever since the spice girl. She was my favorite spice girl.


 

same here.

You want to know the funny thing? One of the reasons why I liked her so much was because she was one of the only ones in the group who didn't rock those god awful platforms! (and I don't like sneakers or sweats so Sporty couldn't be it)

She would wear REAL heels. LOL


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ haha, that's why I liked posh so much, she wore such cute clothes/shoes!!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## noon

Jahpson said:


> same here.
> 
> You want to know the funny thing? One of the reasons why I liked her so much was because she was one of the only ones in the group who didn't rock those god awful platforms! (and I don't like sneakers or sweats so Sporty couldn't be it)
> 
> She would wear REAL heels. LOL



Me too! I remember she had these gucci heels she would always wear. I wanted those shoes even though I was like 8 at the time.


----------



## flashy.stems

posh was definitely my favourite spice girl as well. she looks waayyy better now than in those days!


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree!



flashy.stems said:


> posh was definitely my favourite spice girl as well. she looks waayyy better now than in those days!


----------



## TwiggyStar

flashy.stems said:


> posh was definitely my favourite spice girl as well. she looks waayyy better now than in those days!



I agree as well!! She is so fierce and posh now, much more than back in the spice day!


----------



## Swanky

looking back none of us looked that great  If she didn't, I sure didn't! LOL!


----------



## Liya

Her make up looks _amaaaazing_ in the Glamour cover shot!


----------



## flashy.stems




----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I'm loving the make up too, and how cute is that puppy!


----------



## kittenslingerie

TheBigBagAddict said:


> I'm loving the make up too, and how cute is that puppy!



That's a great pic of VB!


----------



## angelnyc89

Yup, that puppy is cute


----------



## flashy.stems

love her tattoos.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^^Do you know what they say?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> looking back none of us looked that great  If she didn't, I sure didn't! LOL!


 
Ain't that the truth!


----------



## purseinsanity

She looks great on the cover!  Love her makeup.


----------



## emojosh

I sat at the hair salon and this edition of Glamour is amazing ya'll. You simply must buy it. The entire thing was filled with good info!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i LOVE her hair on that cover. i am so jealous. like always lol


----------



## fashionistaO

don't think she has any bad days^


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^NOPE!


----------



## flashy.stems

DesigningStyle said:


> ^^Do you know what they say?



her wrist ones are DB and a hebrew msg that means 'together forever, eternally' on her left wrist

she has stars on her lower back and they look bad in my opinion. i hate star tattoos though, she has 5 for each member of her fam

and her neck tattoo (my fave) is hebrew
it means 'I am my beloved's, my beloved is mine'


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the mag cover!


----------



## FullyLoaded

She looks so pretty, i love her hair like that.


----------



## Liya

Have you guys EVER seen VB this dressed down? I can say I never have! SWEATS and FLIP FLOPS?! I'm shocked, LOL!

_Victoria Beckham was spotted taking her three boys Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz to see Alice In Wonderland at Universal Citywalk in Universal City, CA on Thursday (March 5).

The happy foursome were out celebrating Brooklyn&#8217;s 11th birthday which was yesterday.

Following her outing, Victoria surprisingly broke one of her own cardinal style rules &#8212; no flats! With an oversized drink in one hand and her cell phone in the other, Posh was seen making her way back to her car in a pair of comfy flip-flops._


----------



## Liya

A few more:


----------



## Jahpson

its hang out with the boys day. But she reminds you who she is by carrying that oh so gorgeous bag with her!


----------



## radsres

what bag is that? she's so tiny it looks like she's wearing her husband's sweats


----------



## bextasy

I am not loving her outfit there..


----------



## flashy.stems

how cute does she look in sweats?!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Never thought I'd see the day...she looks cute


----------



## angelnyc89

Woah I have never seen her in sweats! & shes rockin it too!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Wow, who would have thought VB owned a pair of sweats, though they do sort of look like they could be Davids...


----------



## moodysmom10

they prob are, but she still looks cute & comfy


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute dressed down!


----------



## MACsarah

Those pictures are totally photoshopped. I refuse to believe that vicky was in sweats.



Call me when shes in uggs. I will seriously die


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Joan Collins isn't too keen on Victoria.....



> Joan Rivers recently made headlines when she claimed that Victoria is not welcome in Los Angeles.
> 
> &#8220;Victoria Beckham is so nasty,&#8221; Joan told a British magazine. &#8220;Why doesn&#8217;t she just go home?! Her dresses are beautiful, but I don&#8217;t care what she does. She&#8217;s mean to all the people around her. She&#8217;s too short to be a diva. We all use the same hairdressers, make-up artists, limo-drivers and greeters at the airports in LA and nobody has anything nice to say about her. They say she&#8217;s rude. She can&#8217;t always just be having a bad day.&#8221;
> 
> The 76-year-old comedienne added: &#8220;Victoria Beckham should get a life. I am not a fan of outrageous consumption. I think it is vulgar. And no-one should flaunt that they have a hundred Hermes $12 000 bags. Not when people are starving. Everyone should be allowed to have a great time but she shows a distinct lack of class.&#8221;



FadedYouth Blog 

LOL at Joan saying Victoria lacks class, like she's the epitome of class herself


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it's about time! i think she needs to dress down more often. just to remind us she's human lol


----------



## purseinsanity

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Joan Collins isn't too keen on Victoria.....
> 
> 
> 
> FadedYouth Blog
> 
> LOL at Joan saying Victoria lacks class, like she's the epitome of class herself



Doesn't Joan also have Birkins??  Don't throw stones Joan!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love seeing her all casual.  Wish she'd do it more.  Her pants look like they're about to fall down any minute though, LOL.


----------



## noon

radsres said:


> what bag is that? she's so tiny it looks like she's wearing her husband's sweats



its bottega veneta


----------



## radsres

noon said:


> its bottega veneta



thankkkss! i thought so but am no bv expert. prob outta my price range. one can dream


----------



## Liya

> I am not a fan of outrageous consumption. I think it is vulgar. And no-one should flaunt that they have a hundred Hermes $12 000 bags. Not when people are starving.



I have to admit, I do agree with this.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Yeah I agree with that too.  But I have so much fun looking at all of them that I really can't complain..


----------



## Prada_Princess

Another VB looking amazing


----------



## Sweetpea83

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Joan Collins isn't too keen on Victoria.....
> 
> 
> 
> FadedYouth Blog
> 
> LOL at Joan saying Victoria lacks class, *like she's the epitome of class herself *




Lmao...I know, right?!


----------



## Flip88

I love her outfit above, the shoes and hte fur especially!


----------



## karo

VB at the Coldwater Canyon Park Pre-Oscar Party (March 6).


----------



## Michele26

Wasn't it Joan Rivers who made those comments, not Joan Collins?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's what i thought...?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

> I am not a fan of outrageous consumption. I think it is vulgar. And no-one should flaunt that they have a hundred Hermes $12 000 bags. Not when people are starving.



i personally wouldn't spend that much on bags either, it's just not my thing at all. but i also don't think my opinion and preference really matter when it comes to someone else's money. and i don't think the rich should feel guilty, as long as they got their money through honest and hard work. besides, it's not like the beckhams don't give tons to charity on top of those extravagant purchases they make.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Michele26 said:


> Wasn't it Joan Rivers who made those comments, not Joan Collins?


 It was. I made a typo, my apologies 




MichelleAntonia said:


> i personally wouldn't spend that much on bags either, it's just not my thing at all. but *i also don't think my opinion and preference really matter when it comes to someone else's money. and i don't think the rich should feel guilty, as long as they got their money through honest and hard work. besides, it's not like the beckhams don't give tons to charity on top of those extravagant purchases they make.*


 
Good Post! I agree, especially with the bolded part.


----------



## Tangerine

I feel like it is Joan Rivers' job to be *****y and stir sh**. I don't think her comments have any validity outside their entertainment value...

As for the general sentiment, while I personally would never want or need (no one would!) a slew of Hermes bags.. or anything else that expensive... there will always be starving people.. where do we put the limit on that concept? If I have a $1500 bag, well that could feed a couple people for a year in some parts of the world! In that sense, almost anyone in the Western world would be guilty of that. Joan Rivers is a millionaire. It doesn't matter how she chooses to spend her money, conspicious or not I feel like she is the pot calling the kettle black.

Of course I don't disagree with the sentiment. Massive, outward indulgence doesn't end up doing anyone any good. I am not personally attracted to the idea of having a hundred handbags... of any kind! But I don't think Victoria buys and carries these bags to make anyone envious or to create any kind of an awareness of her 'superiority'. Fashion is what drives the brand of Victoria Beckham, literally. She is in the business of promoting herself and the image that millions of people drool over. Much more than plenty of other Hermes owners (probably) this, as twisted as it may seem, is part of her job. She didn't steal her millions from anyone. People who love the idea of her as a style icon chose to give her their money.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Victoria at the Oscars afterparty wearing her own design


----------



## *want it all*

^ Victoria looks really nice!  I kind of wish that design wasn't there though, it seems a bit out of place.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love the dress and hair


----------



## Tangerine

Eye makeup< wow!


----------



## thithi

I have to say this is one of my favorite Oscar dresses!


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks gorgeous! Love the gradient tones...


----------



## noon

I like the dress, VB looks great


----------



## Nola

Fantastic dress!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Love the style of the dress, not so much the pattern.


----------



## Flip88

The dress looks amazing as does the fox fur she wore the other evening


----------



## trueshoelove2

She looks beautiful!  I wish we could see the back of the dress too.


----------



## bextasy

I really like that dress.. Love her nail polish color too!


----------



## angelnyc89

I just love everything! Gorgeous!


----------



## annamoon

Great quote Tangerine

The fashion industry is there to sell and they will do everything to be able to sell, giving bags, shoes, clothing to celebrities to wear is just part of the concept. I would suspect Victoria does not pay for many of the handbags she is seen with and they are just given because she is high profile and their bags will be seen worldwide.

I have every sympathy for the starving people in this world but we should not stop everything because it is happening. Many of the people starve because their leaders are starving them and will not let the world help.





Tangerine said:


> I feel like it is Joan Rivers' job to be *****y and stir sh**. I don't think her comments have any validity outside their entertainment value...
> 
> As for the general sentiment, while I personally would never want or need (no one would!) a slew of Hermes bags.. or anything else that expensive... there will always be starving people.. where do we put the limit on that concept? If I have a $1500 bag, well that could feed a couple people for a year in some parts of the world! In that sense, almost anyone in the Western world would be guilty of that. Joan Rivers is a millionaire. It doesn't matter how she chooses to spend her money, conspicious or not I feel like she is the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Of course I don't disagree with the sentiment. Massive, outward indulgence doesn't end up doing anyone any good. I am not personally attracted to the idea of having a hundred handbags... of any kind! But I don't think Victoria buys and carries these bags to make anyone envious or to create any kind of an awareness of her 'superiority'. Fashion is what drives the brand of Victoria Beckham, literally. She is in the business of promoting herself and the image that millions of people drool over. Much more than plenty of other Hermes owners (probably) this, as twisted as it may seem, is part of her job. She didn't steal her millions from anyone. People who love the idea of her as a style icon chose to give her their money.


----------



## kaylan

bextasy said:


> I really like that dress.. Love her nail polish color too!


 
Its Chanel 'particuliere' love it


----------



## flashy.stems

wow stunning. she's soo perfect.


----------



## flashy.stems

http://ca.lifestyle.yahoo.com/fashi...eckham-s-secret-to-a-great-posture-2010-02-22

posture tips anyone? ahem, hilary duff


----------



## amber11

she looks gorgeous in her oscar gown.. and i know its been said a hundred million times but i really wish she would smile here! it would complete the look!


----------



## angelnyc89

Why was she at the Oscars?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was wondering the same...anyone have pics of her gown?


----------



## amber11

^ elton john is the godfather to one of her kids... so she was invited to his party by him


----------



## afsweet

VB always looks fabulous and i think she could rock anything because she's so confident. 

and about joan rivers, she never has anything nice to say about anyone . i don't know why some people get outraged by VB's H bags but people don't get nearly as upset over people who wear tons of expensive jewelry or receive big diamond engagement rings. i think we could all live with less, but we shouldn't be criticized or judged for not doing so.


----------



## Barbiedoll

simply eloquent 



RedSoleAddict said:


> Victoria at the Oscars afterparty wearing her own design


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh pretty color...


----------



## flashy.stems

*looks for nude dress*


----------



## amber11

stephc005 said:


> VB always looks fabulous and i think she could rock anything because she's so confident.
> 
> and about joan rivers, she never has anything nice to say about anyone . i don't know why some people get outraged by VB's H bags but people don't get nearly as upset over people who wear tons of expensive jewelry or receive big diamond engagement rings. i think we could all live with less, but we shouldn't be criticized or judged for not doing so.


 

also she does give ALOT to charity.. i read somewhere recently maybe forbes? that her and david were one of the top celebrity couples for donating to their childrens charity they have set up that her mother runs day to day
and joan rivers has alot of very expensive furs and diamonds herself i'm sure she could do without as well


----------



## babypie

I love her Oscars look


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out at Bouchon (March 8).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..


----------



## trueshoelove2

I like that dress!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

is that one of her designs?


----------



## flashy.stems

cute dress, cute shoes.


----------



## angelnyc89

That is a cute dress, but I dont really like it on her, it shows no curves, just flat...


----------



## flashy.stems

omg what is that she is carrying? a box with a strap that costs $3gs? lol


----------



## naughtymanolo

^ acctually i think it's a vintage lv vernis bag. i cant remeber the name... but it was about 6 or 7 years ago... and not 3k, it was back when bags were slightly affordable, and entry price wasnt 2k LOL


----------



## trueshoelove2

Hahaha I didn't notice that box thing.  Imagine how good that dress would look with one of her million Birkins..


----------



## emojosh

angelnyc89 said:


> That is a cute dress, but I dont really like it on her, it shows no curves, just flat...



I love her but it's because she has no curves.


----------



## noon

naughtymanolo said:


> ^ acctually i think it's a vintage lv vernis bag. i cant remeber the name... but it was about 6 or 7 years ago... and not 3k, it was back when bags were slightly affordable, and entry price wasnt 2k LOL



Yup I think its that LV too.


----------



## nillacobain

naughtymanolo said:


> ^ *acctually i think it's a vintage lv vernis bag.* i cant remeber the name... but it was about 6 or 7 years ago... and not 3k, it was back when bags were slightly affordable, and entry price wasnt 2k LOL


 
I love it!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

I think she looks rather gaunt and ill in these pics.


----------



## OnyxBear

flashy.stems said:


> http://ca.lifestyle.yahoo.com/fashi...eckham-s-secret-to-a-great-posture-2010-02-22
> 
> posture tips anyone? ahem, hilary duff


This is interesting. I had never heard of it. Poise is certainly a good word for VB, as well as posture. Thanks for posting!


----------



## angelnyc89

TheBigBagAddict said:


> I think *she looks rather gaunt and ill in these pics.*


 
Thats what I was thinking, something just doesnt look right...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I normally go hard for Mrs. B, but she is looking very thin and guant in these pics..


----------



## Prada_Princess

yep I agree she is normally gorgeous but here somehting is not quite right


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she needs to EAT more more more


----------



## flashy.stems

i think she looks great!


----------



## angelnyc89

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> she needs to EAT more more more


----------



## Jahpson

i think just her face looks weird.

maybe her diet solely consist of eating whats left over in her children's plate? lol


----------



## bextasy

Ehhh looks weird


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

her knees are bigger than her thighs  

eh, i still think she is hot hot hot!


----------



## emojosh

I think a lot of the gauntness is from the angular shadows her bone structure gives off. Keep in mind this picture is a flash in the dark. It would be the equivalent of having your picture taken in the closet in darkness with a flash polaroid camera. The thinness of her face is therefore made more obvious by the sharp contrast that the makeup and the shadows create under her cheekbones. Plus the all black ensemble, as we know all black outfits can do, is rather slimming.


----------



## purseinsanity

Love VB, but she'd look so much better gaining five pounds!  She's getting way too thin.


----------



## dreamdoll

I love her dress!


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> i think just her face looks weird.
> 
> *maybe her diet solely consist of eating whats left over in her children's plate? lol*


 
 Maybe?!


----------



## flashy.stems

she's talked about her dieting. she only eats certain foods.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she is the most comfortable and confident when she is super skinny.  She has said before that her heels make her more confident, so she must have insecurity issues... Personally, I think she looks amazing! She's posh, she will look amazing no matter what she does or wears.


----------



## flashy.stems

TwiggyStar said:


> I think she is the most comfortable and confident when she is super skinny.  She has said before that her heels make her more confident, so she must have insecurity issues... Personally, I think she looks amazing! *She's posh, she will look amazing no matter what she does or wears.*



i agree 100%. she's the prettiest of pretty.


----------



## trueshoelove2

flashy.stems said:


> she's talked about her dieting. she only eats certain foods.



I remember when Heidi Klum bought her a years supply of cupcakes as a joke since VB said she never eats dessert


----------



## flashy.stems

lollol did she actually? i want a year supple of cupcakes!!!

i bet VB's boys were happy..


----------



## nillacobain

trueshoelove2 said:


> I remember when Heidi Klum bought her a years supply of cupcakes as a joke since VB said *she never eats dessert*


 
I couldn't live without dessert and sweet food.  :shame:


----------



## trueshoelove2

Yep, VB got a delivery of Sprinkles cupcakes every week for a year!  I love Heidi...she seems like she'd be so fun to be friends with  and I'd personally LOVE to have all those cupcakes yummmm


----------



## Kai Lien

How funny! I wonder what VB did with them. I would imagine that she would at least eat them sometimes. BTW, I love the last pic posted on her. Beautiful dress and cute boxy bag!


----------



## angelnyc89

nillacobain said:


> I couldn't live without dessert and sweet food. :shame:


 
I couldnt either!


----------



## flashy.stems

i need dessert in my life, twice a day.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

nillacobain said:


> I couldn't live without dessert and sweet food.  :shame:



i know, right?! isn't that what makes life worth living?!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Same here...I'd give up dessert for the rest of my life to have David Beckham as a husband though


----------



## flsurfergirl3

trueshoelove2 said:


> Same here...I'd give up dessert for the rest of my life to have David Beckham as a husband though



ok, you have a point!


----------



## flashy.stems

^ ok fine. i would too. david beckham beats any cupcake in the world.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

nillacobain said:


> I couldn't live without dessert and sweet food.  :shame:



me too!

if i try, reeeally really hard, or if forced by some unforseen circumstance, i can go maybe a bunch of months. but YEARS? no way :o

i wonder when is the last time vb ate a piece of cake. or a chocolate truffle or something. 1994?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

flashy.stems said:


> ^ ok fine. i would too. david beckham beats any cupcake in the world.




lol, YES HE DOES


----------



## trueshoelove2

MichelleAntonia said:


> me too!
> 
> if i try, reeeally really hard, or if forced by some unforseen circumstance, i can go maybe a bunch of *months*. but YEARS? no way :o
> 
> i wonder when is the last time vb ate a piece of cake. or a chocolate truffle or something. 1994?



Hahaha even that sounds crazyyyyy!  A lot of my friends gave up dessert for lent this year...the thought of even that made me want to cry lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham is the dessert!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^lol


----------



## mlbags

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/sports/2010-03/15/c_13211051.htm

Beckham's World Cup dream seems over with Achilles' tendon tear 

ROME, March 14 (Xinhua) -- Former England captain David Beckham's World Cup dream seemed battered on Sunday when he tore left Achilles' tendon in AC Milan's 1-0 win over Chievo in the Italian top-flight soccer league.
The injury occurred when Beckham was by himself with the ball at his feet. He shifted his weight and immediately realized there was a problem, reaching his hand down to his left heel.
He gestured to the sideline that he was injured and was off the field in tears.
Club physician Jean Pierre Meersseman said that Beckham will fly to Finland on Monday for surgery, where he will be treated by specialist surgeon Sakari Orava.
Beckham, 34, moved to the Italian side on a loan in a bid to make his fourth World Cup appearance.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ugh, that's fckng tragic  i don't even wanna think about it. i can't imagine how he must feel right now....


----------



## Livia1

^^ I'm so sorry for him. I can't imagine how he must feel.


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Such sad news, his experience would have been a huge asset. Really hope he can be used in some way, and we may get to see him doing some commentary instead  more Becks TV time is never a bad thing lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yikes...hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Polaremil

His achilles tendon has been succesfully operated. He's recovering 500 metres from where I live. Pic of him arriving at the hospital today:


----------



## angelnyc89

He doesnt look too happy... I hope he gets better


----------



## angelnyc89

Pics:


----------



## Livia1

Well, even though the operation went well he still has at least 4 months out of the game


----------



## trueshoelove2

I saw the injury occur on Sportscenter this morning (don't ask why I was watching..I really have no clue lol) and it was soooo hard to watch  I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## bextasy

Ouchhhhh


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm not worried about him recovering, it's just the timing  that's a pretty bad injury, there's no way he'll recover in time for june 

if that injury was hard to watch, make sure to never happen upon the numerous horrifically bad leg break injuries in soccer..  they put warning before those when they air replays..


----------



## misschbby

so sad he loves to play !


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm not worried about him recovering, it's just the timing  that's a pretty bad injury, there's no way he'll recover in time for june
> 
> *if that injury was hard to watch, make sure to never happen upon the numerous horrifically bad leg break injuries in soccer..  they put warning before those when they air replays*..


 
Woah, I have never seen that happen... Im about to go on youtube and see if I can find it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha if you dare!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Ouch, poor Becks


----------



## trueshoelove2

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm not worried about him recovering, it's just the timing  that's a pretty bad injury, there's no way he'll recover in time for june
> 
> if that injury was hard to watch, make sure to never happen upon the numerous horrifically bad leg break injuries in soccer..  they put warning before those when they air replays..



Haha ohh the injury itself didn't bother me! If it happened to anyone else, I wouldn't have cared. But I know what you mean about the really bad leg breaks...a kid in my dorm freshman year showed me a video of a couple (I don't remember why lol..I think he had a good reason to be watching them)


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at LAX Airport (March 15).


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good, but isnt she supposed to be by her husbands side?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks so freaking cute here!


----------



## karo

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks good, but isnt she supposed to be by her husbands side?!


She was flying to Milan to meet him.


----------



## angelnyc89

karo said:


> She was flying to Milan to meet him.


 

Oh she looks cute too


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing!


----------



## Polaremil

karo said:


> She was flying to Milan to meet him.


Nope, she just arrived in my home town, via London.


----------



## karo

^^^ I was about to say that I made a mistake, she didn't go to Milan, but to Finland. I just didn't read the whole article carefully.


----------



## Liya

I SO love her in flats!


----------



## Liya

Anyone know who her sunglasses are by?


----------



## angelnyc89

So she isnt by David Beckham's side? What a bad wife, I'd be next to him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Polaremil

angelnyc89 said:


> So she isnt by David Beckham's side? What a bad wife, I'd be next to him in a heartbeat!


 
She is now. It takes some time to travel from LA to Finland.


----------



## Star1231

I feel so bad for the Beckhams, it's so horrible that David suffered this injury and will most likely not play in the World Cup.


----------



## dreamdoll

I think they might be from her own range!



Liya said:


> Anyone know who her sunglasses are by?


----------



## clothingguru

i LOVE VB!!!!! I just came across this thread now! I had one of her dresses from her new ss10 collection (dress #39) and loved it but sadly it fit so tight i had to return it and they were sold out of all sizes


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at LAX Airport (March 19).


----------



## angelnyc89

Is it just me, or does she seem down? Any updates on DB knee?


----------



## hansyu

any VB fans from hong kong? i was wondering if her new sunglasses range is now available there. thanks!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Yeah, she definitely looks sad...I can't blame her  I like her outfit though


----------



## angelnyc89

^But than again, she never smiles ...


----------



## Jahpson

right! lol

but her head is down this time.


----------



## Michele26

You can't really tell if VB is sad.

She never smiles and she often covers her face.


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> right! lol
> 
> but her head is down this time.


 
Yea, its usually up & confident ...


----------



## trueshoelove2

Yeah, normally she looks confident...not now :/


----------



## Michele26

She hardly ever looks really confident to me. I like her, but she's very insecure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, Michele..


----------



## Love Of My Life

she looks overwhelmed????


----------



## Jahpson

Michele26 said:


> She hardly ever looks really confident to me. I like her, but she's very insecure.



how can you tell?


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> how can you tell?



Her body language.


----------



## papertiger

^ita


----------



## TwiggyStar

Hasn't she said in interviews and what not that she is really insecure, that is why she dresses up and wears heels and looks all glam all the time, because it helps her feel more confident.


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> Hasn't she said in interviews and what not that she is really insecure, that is why she dresses up and wears heels and looks all glam all the time, because it helps her feel more confident.


 
I didnt know she admitted she was insecure. Why would she be insecure?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Hm, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere she admitted to her insecurity.  I don't know why she would be, I would love to have her life!  But it seems a lot of celebrities are always really insecure..


----------



## Swanky

She/they have flaws like the rest of us.  Combine that w/ how critical the media and fans are it's a pretty perfect storm. It has to just completely prey on any weaknesses you have.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

She said in one interview I read that being thin makes her feel confident.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She/they have flaws like the rest of us.  Combine that w/ how critical the media and fans are it's a pretty perfect storm. It has to just completely prey on any weaknesses you have.




I agree *Swanky*, especially since the media will take the worst possible pictures/situations and blow them way out of proportion and the entire world will see it, that would be awful...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to an Airport March 22nd 2010 *

I like this look, its good to see her in something a little different.


----------



## wuvy0u

^^^i really love this outfit!


----------



## Pimbi77

This outfit is just amazing, so cool, I'm in LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tangerine

Super cute pants!

I have to really LOLL at fashion. Its the ONE industry where not only is it OK to contradict yourself every two years, but it is basically creed. No one tries to hide the fact that a couple years ago a style like the would have illicited EWWWWWs across the board. Now everyone loves it
There is almost no enduring standard, but I guess that also makes it easy to just say EFFF this, I'm gonna wear whatever I want. At SOME point it'll be ok, at another the exact same thing will be hideous. So it boils down to the fact that none of the 'taste' stuff matters, WHATEVER you want, its all good!


----------



## OnyxBear

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arriving to an Airport March 22nd 2010 *
> 
> I like this look, its good to see her in something a little different.


Love this outfit!


----------



## papertiger

Combine being in the public eye with being in the fashion business - it's enough to make the_ most _secure and contented person into quivering jelly :girlwhack:


----------



## nillacobain

Tangerine said:


> Super cute pants!
> 
> I have to really LOLL at fashion. Its the ONE industry where not only is it OK to contradict yourself every two years, but it is basically creed. No one tries to hide the fact that a couple years ago a style like the would have illicited EWWWWWs across the board. Now everyone loves it
> There is almost no enduring standard, but I guess that also makes it easy to just say EFFF this, I'm gonna wear whatever I want. At SOME point it'll be ok, at another the exact same thing will be hideous. So it boils down to the fact that none of the 'taste' stuff matters, WHATEVER you want, its all good!


 
I totally agree.


----------



## chloe-babe

love this latest look, quite a departure for her, but she wears it beautifully


----------



## karo

Love the last outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think I'm the only one who didn't personally like the latest look..but do appreciate it's more of a casual look..a rare for her.


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Nope you are not alone *sweetpea83*! I'm not liking that last look either (apart from the shoes! ) I'm not a fan of those pants, or the whole look really.


----------



## LovesYSL

LOVE the last look! Can someone tell me if those are just classic Ray Ban aviators or if they're something different?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i liek teh last look tooo


----------



## thavasa

love that last look too!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in Moscow (March 25).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Whoa..she is showing alot of leg there! She has amazing legs, imo...


----------



## Liya

STUNNING!


----------



## zayra26

She looks perfect!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Beautiful!  Man I wish I had those legs!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the hair and earring combo!


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> Super cute pants!
> 
> I have to really LOLL at fashion. Its the ONE industry where not only is it OK to contradict yourself every two years, but it is basically creed. No one tries to hide the fact that a couple years ago a style like the would have illicited EWWWWWs across the board. Now everyone loves it
> There is almost no enduring standard, but I guess that also makes it easy to just say EFFF this, I'm gonna wear whatever I want. At SOME point it'll be ok, at another the exact same thing will be hideous. So it boils down to the fact that none of the 'taste' stuff matters, WHATEVER you want, its all good!



A-men!

I like her latest outfit


----------



## angelnyc89

Is it just me or does she looks lighter? Does she go tanning (usually)?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I see what you mean, angel..I think she does.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Didn't she say a while ago that she has given up on the fake tan and wanted to be more "natural"?


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Yeah she does look lighter in those last pics. She always seems to wear her hair in an 'up' do lately...wonder what length it currently is.


----------



## Swanky

we all go through that ackward growing out stage!


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we all go through that ackward growing out stage!


 
I agree.


----------



## bluewin

angelnyc89 said:


> Is it just me or does she looks lighter? Does she go tanning (usually)?


 
can anyone id the shoes? thanks!


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we all go through that ackward growing out stage!


 
Yep that's so true swanky!  I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## TwiggyStar

New VB pics in Moscow I think...

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-10.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-04.jpg


----------



## TwiggyStar

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-06.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-07.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-05.jpg


----------



## TwiggyStar

Hmm, why can't I ever seem to make pics big :wondering


----------



## trueshoelove2

Thanks for the pics, she looks great!! Especially the shoess


----------



## dreamdoll

From the Stars Thread


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the latest look!


----------



## Tangerine

I have SUCH a thing for gray jeans.........


----------



## TheBigBagAddict

^Me too.  Love the latest outfit!


----------



## Nola

Looking stunning as usual!!


----------



## OnyxBear

Love these shoes! Her whole outfit looks beautiful.


TwiggyStar said:


> New VB pics in Moscow I think...
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-10.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2010/03/beckham-square/victoria-beckham-red-square-sexy-04.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

dreamdoll said:


> From the Stars Thread




Love this look...especially the accessories!


----------



## Liya

These sunglasses look SO good on her! I'm sure they've been discussed already, but can someone ID them for me?


----------



## nillacobain

bluewin said:


> can anyone id the shoes? thanks!


Those are custom made (for her fashion show) Brian Atwood's.


----------



## nillacobain

Liya said:


> These sunglasses look SO good on her! I'm sure they've been discussed already, but can someone ID them for me?



I'm pretty sure they're from her own line.


----------



## Liya

nillacobain said:


> I'm pretty sure they're from her own line.



Thanks! I'm off to look for them!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks gorgeous except I dont like the heels, I wish she had gone with all black heels.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks amazing in black..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love her night outfit


----------



## arnott

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks gorgeous except I dont like the heels, I wish she had gone with all black heels.


 
This is the best I've seen her look.  Her skin looks great!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Yep, her skin looks fantastic!  And OMG the shoesssss


----------



## dreamdoll

LOVE her latest outfit, and those shoes!!


----------



## _bebee

^ love that look ! so elegant


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/28032010/58/international-football-beckhams-must-endure-sex-ban.html


----------



## annamoon

love the heels, very sexy lady


----------



## birkin101

Victoria in Moscow

http://www.spletnik.ru/events/18603-viktorija-bekkhjem-i-moskovskijj-bomond.html


----------



## Michele26

Love VB's line.


----------



## birkin101

more of VB in Moscow


----------



## TwiggyStar

She's been looking amazing lately.  I really like her with paler skin.


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> I really like her with paler skin.


 
I like it too, it looks more natural and better on her than her tanned skin ...


----------



## trueshoelove2

LovinMyMulberry said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/28032010/58/international-football-beckhams-must-endure-sex-ban.html



Hahahha ohh NO!  



Michele26 said:


> Love VB's line.



Gorgeous!  I especially love the one on the right!


----------



## LemonDrop




----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I like it too, it looks more natural and better on her than her tanned skin ...




Agreed.


----------



## flashy.stems

i agree with the ladies who have said that her paler skin looks more natural (obviously) and healthy. she glows and it looks great! she appears to be a lot less oily


----------



## bextasy

Looking good VB


----------



## dreamdoll

She looks amazing, love her glow!


----------



## shesnochill

there's something about this pose she does. it's just perfection. she's amazing!


----------



## angelnyc89

^ I thinks it cause her natural skin color, & she looks more happier to me ...


----------



## Tigger11

Bumping for more photo's?


----------



## bextasy

I can't believe V wants another baby


----------



## angelnyc89

Really? I think they want a girl. Where did she say that?


----------



## TwiggyStar

How lucky would her daughter be?!!


----------



## bextasy

I was reading it online somewhere.. It said she is trying to gain weight so she can get pregnant


----------



## bextasy

TwiggyStar said:


> How lucky would her daughter be?!!



OMG I know!


----------



## Sweetpea83

No new pics?


----------



## angelnyc89

I know she said her and DB wanted a little girl, he wanted a little princess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'd love to see them have a girl!


----------



## chrunchy

Pics of their Easter vacation.
http://www.popsugar.com/home?page=12#post_8029297


----------



## eggpudding

She looks so glamorous! Love all the accessories.


----------



## Liya

I'm glad she took her implants out. They looked ridiculous on her tiny frame.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Did she ever admitt she had plastic surgery?


----------



## bextasy

Liya said:


> I'm glad she took her implants out. They looked ridiculous on her tiny frame.



I agree! Much better!


----------



## trueshoelove2

They look great!  I love how she can look glam, but still beach-appropriate, unlike a lot of celebs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Never seen her in a bikini before! She looks good.


----------



## Michele26

I think she got smaller implants, she didn't remove them completely.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

where were they on vacation?


----------



## nillacobain

*chrunchy*, are you sure it is ok to post these pics?

http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/04/beckhams-enjoy-holiday-for-easter.html


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> where were they on vacation?


 

Caribbean


----------



## chrunchy

nillacobain said:


> *chrunchy*, are you sure it is ok to post these pics?
> 
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/04/beckhams-enjoy-holiday-for-easter.html


 
Oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I didn't know that. I hope a MOD/administrator can delete the pictures.
Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## nillacobain

chrunchy said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't know that. I hope a MOD/administrator can delete the pictures.
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


 
You should ask Swanky to delete them.


----------



## Swanky

there's no reason to delete them  She got them from popsugar.com.


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> there's no reason to delete them  She got them from popsugar.com.


 
 Ok, thank you.


----------



## bextasy

No new pics?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Posh is looking healthier.


----------



## Charlie

chrunchy said:


> Pics of their Easter vacation.



Look at those guns!! Yeahhhhhhh


----------



## birkin101

http://spletnik.ru/look/editorial/19038-posh-v-nemeckom-vogue.html

http://spletnik.ru/look/fashionadvert/19010-viktorija-bekkhjem-i-eva-longorija-v-reklame-lg.html


----------



## Bradysmum

She looks good!


----------



## Sweetpea83

birkin101 said:


> http://spletnik.ru/look/editorial/19038-posh-v-nemeckom-vogue.html
> 
> http://spletnik.ru/look/fashionadvert/19010-viktorija-bekkhjem-i-eva-longorija-v-reklame-lg.html




Loving these photos!


----------



## Swanky

wow! Those are some eyebrows!


----------



## Prada_Princess

She looks amazing in the May edition of German Vogue.  

http://www.zigazig-ha.com/zgallery/thumbnails.php?album=4972


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> wow! Those are some eyebrows!


 
I know! Their usually thin! For a second I thought she was Middle Eastern cause of those eyebrows!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They look obviously drawn/filled in.


----------



## Swanky

obviously


----------



## angelnyc89

^I know, but on the cover they actualy did a really good job the make the front look natural.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..she should perhaps grow them out some more..they make her look more exotic..


----------



## Swanky

I agree, the makeup artist did a phenomenal job.


----------



## angelnyc89

Yes, from the nose up I thought she was Lebanese!


----------



## Liya

I like the thicker eyebrows on her. They really accentuate her eyes!


----------



## Michele26

She looks completely different with the thick eyebrows and that makeup.


----------



## Swanky

honestly, most females should have stronger eyebrows.  I actually darken mine so they're stronger.


----------



## emojosh

Beautiful pics of Vickie! I love the colored in brows! Make her look YEARS younger.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i LOVE the look in vogue! probably the best she's looked... ever


----------



## Nola

Ooh I love German Vogue, gotta get that issue!


----------



## Jahpson

i definitely agree that darker eyebrows is good for the face. she looks great in those pics.


----------



## swirlpop

I was thinking the other day..he cant play this year in south africa and will have to wait till 2014. even though he'll be around 40 or so..dont think he'll be still playin..

haha random i know


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> honestly, *most females should have stronger eyebrows.* I actually darken mine so they're stronger.


 
I completely agree! It looks the eyes look good. Lucky me, I'm Middle Eastern and dont need to do anything except get them done. Swanky you should let them grow out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm like you, angel, I'm mexican/italian (and have naturally full looking eyebrows) and only get mine threaded...I hate seeing pencil thin eyebrows...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liya said:


> I like the thicker eyebrows on her. *They really* *accentuate her eyes!*




Ita!


----------



## Swanky

angelnyc89 said:


> I completely agree! It looks the eyes look good. Lucky me, I'm Middle Eastern and dont need to do anything except get them done. Swanky you should let them grow out!



I'm trying!!!  But I'm the freakin hairless wonder! ush:
I darken mine to a medium brown and my brow lady gets explicit instructions to lightly shape and get stray hairs.


----------



## nillacobain

Mine are short and ugly (luckly not thin)... I hate them!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I'm like you, angel, I'm mexican/italian (and have naturally full looking eyebrows) and only get mine threaded...*I hate seeing pencil thin eyebrows*...


 
Woah, I have never seen that mix before! I hate that too, its like just shave off your eyebrow!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm trying!!! But I'm the freakin hairless wonder! ush:
> I darken mine to a medium brown and my brow lady gets explicit instructions to lightly shape and get stray hairs.


 
I hope they grow back quickly! Are there any oils or natural herb things that will make it grow thicker? or faster?


----------



## Swanky

I condition them, and I use RevitaLash on my lashes and once in a while on my brows.
I just don't have much body hair.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I condition them, and I use RevitaLash on my lashes and once in a while on my brows.
> *I just don't have much body hair.*


 
Well you are lucky with that!


----------



## birkin101

http://spletnik.ru/look/fashionadvert/19099-viktorija-bekkhjem-i-eva-longorija-novyjj-rolik-lg.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Both women are gorgeous..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

birkin101 said:


> http://spletnik.ru/look/fashionadvert/19099-viktorija-bekkhjem-i-eva-longorija-novyjj-rolik-lg.html




wow, the hair and the dress!  i know lots of ppl think that looks too "severe", but personally, i LOVE the severe look


----------



## HauteKitty

*Victoria Beckham 2010-04-22 - BritWeek 2010 Charity Event - Celebrity-Paradise.com*


----------



## Liya

Love her makeup.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

DB is supposed to be on The View on Monday!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Whoa boobs!


----------



## edsbgrl

Is this Tanzanite?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wow!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love her hair and makeup in the lastest pics! and the suit, of course


----------



## HauteKitty

*Out and about*

i like this outfit..


----------



## chantal1922

wow @ the blue rock she is sporting!!


----------



## Nola

^Those jeans and heels, adore!


----------



## angelnyc89

Aww they have grown up so much!


----------



## chloe-babe

Gosh, their middle son Romeo? is such a mini me of both of them if thats possible! They are gorgeous boys.


----------



## Liya

Skinny jeans were made for her!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Wow their kids are getting big!  And I'm seriously in LOVE with that blue ring...it looks great with her black nails.


----------



## eggpudding

chloe-babe said:


> Gosh, their middle son Romeo? is such a mini me of both of them if thats possible! They are gorgeous boys.



Yes he really is!

Cruz is too cute for words as usual


----------



## MichelleAntonia

beige is a good color for her


----------



## noon

Gorgeous family!


----------



## Swanky

http://au.eonline.com/uberblog/marc_malkin/b177969_victoria_beckham_we_have_no_plans_move.html

Victoria Beckham: "We Have No Plans to Move Back to the U.K."
Fri., Apr. 23, 2010 3:19 PM PDT by MARC MALKIN AND DAHVI SHIRA


Who needs Big Ben when ya got Hollywood in your backyard?

Rumors have been swirling recently that Victoria and David Beckham are planning to ditch the U.S. and jump the pond back to Great Britain.

However, we're happy to report that...

Our favorite former Spice Girl and her hunky soccer stud hubby aren't going anywhere. L.A. is home sweet home for them and those adorable three sons of theirs, Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.

"We love living here and we have no plans to move back to the U.K.," Victoria told us at last night's BritWeek 2010 Charity Event at the Beverly Wilshire hotel in Beverly Hills.

"The boys have a lot of friends and David loves being back in the U.S. so much," she said. "It's a really, really, really good home. This is our home. We're really happy here."

So happy, in fact, that even David's recent knee injury isn't getting the fam down! "He's hobbling around the house right now," Victoria said, "but he's doing good."
With a chuckle, she added, "I left him on homework duty!"


----------



## Swanky

interesting before and after:


----------



## Liya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> interesting before and after:



Interesting, yes. 

Her face has changed since that "after" photo (another nose job):


----------



## HauteKitty

That is pure result of weight loss, her main features are pretty much the same..


----------



## nillacobain

HauteKitty said:


> *That is pure result of weight loss*, her main features are pretty much the same..




I agree.


----------



## Nola

HauteKitty said:


> That is pure result of weight loss, her main features are pretty much the same..



Exactly..


----------



## angelnyc89

I actually think she has gotten her nose done because in the 1st after pic, her nose is still wide/fat while her face has lost weight but the 2nd after pic has the nose job & the weight lost off of the face.


----------



## Swanky

looks more refined to me as well.  Looks better.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

definitely looks like weight loss and age to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

HauteKitty said:


> That is pure result of weight loss, her main features are pretty much the same..




Ita..


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Aww they have grown up so much!



Love the whole look here...very cute!


----------



## Jahpson

HauteKitty said:


> That is pure result of weight loss, her main features are pretty much the same..


 

plain and simple. Not to mention a botched eyebrow wax


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arriving to DVF boutique in NYC April 26th 2010 *


----------



## candypants1100

^love those shoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Another great outfit..


----------



## angelnyc89

Skinny jeans were made for her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

loving the latest look. but i don't know if the bag is my favorite with it (sacrilege around here, i know LOL)


----------



## TwiggyStar

I want her closet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

She should be a model


----------



## White Orchid

Definitely had some work done on her nose, and yep looks much better.  Looks less, 'pig-ish' now.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> looks more refined to me as well.  Looks better.


----------



## HauteKitty

*NY, The View, Good Morning America
*

Also, Happy belated bday becks!!!


----------



## HauteKitty

x17online.com


----------



## Swanky

oops, someone just got their lips plumped!


----------



## HauteKitty

Forget the lips -what i wanna know is there are no kids around..why is the woman in the background carrying around a bag of cookies!!!????


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG he looks so good! Even though his leg is broken.







Yes she did!  & I dont like it on her. It makes her upper lip bigger/wider.


----------



## Jahpson

she has that look like "what is the paps doing here?" lol


----------



## HauteKitty

She does look like she was about to dive-tuck-and-roll her a** outta there


----------



## Swanky

The swelling will go down . . . But still


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it looks to me that she was just making a face or just caught in an awkward moment. i don't think she got injections


----------



## HauteKitty

^ the light as well


----------



## Swanky

I would've thought that at the 1st pic. . . but not the 2nd, 3rd, etc . . . 

JMO


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute outfit!

David's looking good too..


----------



## Michele26

VB needs some ice.

Looks like they were escaping from a back door too.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

David looks yummy!


----------



## HauteKitty

*Victoria Beckham wears a matching black outfit at Los Angeles International Airport - May 3, 2010
*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^simple & cute!


----------



## OnyxBear

HauteKitty said:


> *Victoria Beckham wears a matching black outfit at Los Angeles International Airport - May 3, 2010
> *


Cute outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^simple & cute!




Ita..love the whole look!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, he even has muscles in his butt!!!


----------



## Jahpson

omg! he has no body fat at all


----------



## karo

Arriving in London


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, he even has muscles in his butt!!!


----------



## HauteKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, he even has muscles in his butt!!!


 

 Oh my! ....


----------



## *want it all*

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, he even has muscles in his butt!!!



Why yes, yes he does!  WHOA!


----------



## birkinbag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> interesting before and after:
> vuesociety.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/victoria-beckham-400a070207.jpg



is there a reason why people on this board are always so quick to jump to the conclusion that any change is the result of plastic surgery.  jealousy perhaps?  i don't even see a difference except she lost some weight and is more tanned in the second picture.


----------



## angelnyc89

birkinbag said:


> *is there a reason why people on this board are always so quick to jump to the conclusion that any change is the result of plastic surgery. jealousy perhaps?* i don't even see a difference except she lost some weight and is more tanned in the second picture.


 
I dont think any of the ladies in this thread would be jealous of VB. I find no reason for any of us to be jealous and we're just giving our 2 cent of what we think. I think she did get her lips plumped. They obviously looked plump in the 1st pic! If you dont like us making comments about ps, please feel free to skip this thread or ignore it!  Good day!




Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, he even has muscles in his butt!!!


 
:lolots:


----------



## Swanky

birkinbag said:


> is there a reason why people on this board are always so quick to jump to the conclusion that any change is the result of plastic surgery.  jealousy perhaps?  i don't even see a difference except she lost some weight and is more tanned in the second picture.




bwah ha ha ha ha!! :lolots:
Nice try, but I didn't say she had plastic surgery  You won't provoke me w/ that 
"Before and after" can be last week and today after tanning or changing clothes. . .


----------



## Jahpson

birkinbag said:


> is there a reason why people on this board are always so quick to jump to the conclusion that any change is the result of plastic surgery.  jealousy perhaps?  i don't even see a difference except she lost some weight and is more tanned in the second picture.



where have you been? anyone who has their own thread has been accused of Plastic surgery (i think except LC). Its the requirement now j/k


----------



## Melaniepup

LOL!!!!!!!!!!  requirement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> where have you been? anyone who has their own thread has been accused of Plastic surgery (i think except LC). *Its the requirement now* j/k


 

:lolots:


----------



## Liya

Why do some people get upset when they find out their favorite celebrity has been under the knife? It makes me laugh. Celebrities in Hollywood are making obscene amounts of  money off their looks; you'd be hard-pressed to find a celebrity who _hasn't_ enhanced at least one body part in some way or another. The difference is some celebrities do it with discretion and grace, and others do it a la Heidi Montag/Kim Kardashian.


----------



## dreamdoll

Pics from the Stars thread


----------



## HauteKitty

I really like that outfit^


I only have one issue with VB, she's waaay to skinny..and don't tell me she's naturally slim...she's a swiffer duster!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Very cute!


----------



## Star1231

I really like the outfit, but I prefer the shoes without the ankle strap.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Me too. My only gripe is that she's been wearing so much black lately, I wish she would change it up a little bit.


----------



## MACsarah

I took time off from my history essay to admire that Himalayan birkin.


----------



## Bradysmum

I guess I'm the only one who likes the ankle strap.


----------



## angelnyc89

Liya said:


> Why do some people get upset when they find out their favorite celebrity has been under the knife? It makes me laugh. Celebrities in Hollywood are making obscene amounts of money off their looks; you'd be hard-pressed to find a celebrity who _hasn't_ enhanced at least one body part in some way or another. *The difference is some celebrities do it with discretion and grace, and others do it a la Heidi Montag/Kim Kardashian.*


 




HauteKitty said:


> I really like that outfit^
> 
> 
> I only have one issue with VB, *she's waaay to skinny..and don't tell me she's naturally slim...she's a swiffer duster*!


 
 swiffer duster! haha ya she needs to gain atleat 10lbs.



Bradysmum said:


> I guess I'm the only one who likes the ankle strap.


 
Your not the only one! I like it, but I want it to be black heels.


----------



## Jahpson

Bradysmum said:


> I guess I'm the only one who likes the ankle strap.


 
same. I like the whole outfit.


----------



## annamoon

Love the heels, Victoria is back in sexy heels again.



HauteKitty said:


> *Victoria Beckham wears a matching black outfit at Los Angeles International Airport - May 3, 2010*


----------



## noon

The black dress is really cute. I wonder if she was having afternoon tea at the wolseley.


----------



## chantal1922

HauteKitty said:


> I really like that outfit^
> 
> 
> I only have one issue with VB, she's waaay to skinny..and don't tell me she's naturally slim...she's a swiffer duster!


 I agree.


----------



## TwiggyStar

There's always been issues with her weight.  I personally thing she looks great, she has an amazing body and she has an even better wardrobe.  
I've heard she's trying to gain weight so she can have a baby girl, and I wish her all the luck because I personally would love to be her daughter (think of those clothes) and she really could provide a great life for a little girl.


----------



## Swanky

she's not at her "I need to gain weight" weight IMO.  She's very thin, but not gaunt like she is sometimes.


----------



## eggpudding

^Agreed. She actually looks healthier and a little fuller than she usually does


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i agree Swanky. 

honestly, i think VBeck def looked awful with more weight on her spice girl days). she doesn't wear it well. for example, Nicole Richie...she looked awfully overweight when she was partying with Paris. she gains all of it in her midsection and had virtually no muscle tone. i think VBeck looks amazing skinny and not unhealthy at all. i just think some ppl pull off the skinniness better than others and she is one. the look more unhealthy with weight on, than skinny.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_r736QH4V0j8/S...eBxHayfQ/s800/victoria-beckham-400a070207.jpg

i'm sure she was still underweight in the first pic but her face is just so full! i didn't mean to imply she was fat b4. just wanted to clarify!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I'm so glad VB went back to brown hair, I just was not a fan of the blond.  She looks much more sophisticated and classy as a brunette.


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> I'm so glad VB went back to brown hair, I just was not a fan of the blond. *She looks much more sophisticated and classy as a brunette.*


 
Agree. I think with her blonde hair, it looks trashy, and I think that was in her Spice Girl days.


----------



## Swanky

You can tell the 1st pic is a VB w/ bad eating habits.  She's probably only a size 8, but likely 10-15 lbs more than her ideal weight.  She looks puffy, swollen - like someone who consumes a lot of fried/salty foods and sodas.
I don't think she's at her bodies natural ideal weight, I think she has to work hard to keep her weight where it is.


----------



## Star1231

I agree that she looks better when she's thinner, because she wears it well.  Her face was too bloated in the earlier photo.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, i don't think that's bloated. that's just having a round face. i have the same face shape. it sucks to have to have super, super low bodyfat to avoid looking "bloated".


----------



## Tangerine

I'm so confused... I don't shes EVER looked bloated. Not even when she was pregnant.


----------



## PrincessJayLou

Whether you love VB or hate her... The girls got Style!!!


----------



## Liya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can tell the 1st pic is a VB w/ bad eating habits.  She's probably only a size 8, but likely 10-15 lbs more than her ideal weight.  She looks puffy, swollen - like someone who consumes a lot of fried/salty foods and sodas.
> I don't think she's at her bodies natural ideal weight, *I think she has to work hard to keep her weight where it is*.



 She has admitted this.


----------



## dreamdoll

Pics from the Stars thread


----------



## angelnyc89

She look really good! She doesnt look too skinny and not fat either. I think its just perfect on her.
Tangerine, I think they are talking about her spice girl days. In one of the pics, her face looks bloated/fat...


----------



## nillacobain

I love her hair in these new pics. I've decided to let mine grow... otherwise I would totally copy hairdo again.

These nude ankle-strap (Atwood's?) pump must be her new faves.


----------



## eggpudding

I want her Cutler and Gross sunnies so bad!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving those recent pics..she's so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tangerine said:


> I'm so confused... I don't think shes EVER looked bloated. Not even when she was pregnant.




Lol..ita!


----------



## noon

dreamdoll said:


> Pics from the Stars thread



So fabulous!


----------



## thomasj93

looks like she got a new birkin!


----------



## PrincessJayLou

nillacobain said:


> I love her hair in these new pics. I've decided to let mine grow... otherwise I would totally copy hairdo again.
> 
> These nude ankle-strap (Atwood's?) pump must be her new faves.


 
ITA If i didnt want long hair so much i would take her picture to the hair dressers and have it all chopped off, she makes it look so cute,


----------



## nillacobain

PrincessJayLou said:


> ITA If i didnt want long hair so much* i would take her picture to the hair dressers* and have it all chopped off, she makes it look so cute,


 
VB is my major hairdo ispiration! I always take her pictures to the hairdressers ... I had my hair (shoulder lenght) cutted after her grown pixie-hairdo last sept-oct. I agree she makes all the haidos look cute ... she also most probably has a great hairdress.


----------



## PrincessJayLou

^ oh gosh yeah, i had the graduated bob, (long at front short at back) just couldnt work it like she did but she made me want it so bad. She probably has the best hairdressers. From shoulder length to pixie must have beena shock for u


----------



## nillacobain

PrincessJayLou said:


> ^ *oh gosh yeah, i had the graduated bob, (long at front short at back) just couldnt work it like she did but she made me want it so bad. *She probably has the best hairdressers. *From shoulder length to pixie must have beena shock for u*


 
*I agree ... it's never like hers.* 

*I actually went to shoulder lenght to this:*






I would totally copy her actual hairdo (fell in love this morning when I've seen it) but I have bang now so it  wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## PrincessJayLou

That is gorgeous, is your hair that colour too? i Defo prefer her dark to blonde


----------



## nillacobain

PrincessJayLou said:


> That is gorgeous, is your hair that colour too? *i Defo prefer her dark to blonde*


 
Yes, I have natural brown hair ( #*81* ). 

*Me too! I prefer her with dark (and short) hair. *


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me too, she looks really good as a brunette or blackhead.


----------



## HauteKitty

*David and Victoria Beckham were spotted out with their three sons in Los Angeles, California on Saturday afternoon (May 15).
The soccer stud and his former Spice Girls wifey led Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz as they ventured off to watch a free Jonas Brothers concert.*


Aww, the youngest (cant remember his name) looks like a mini rockstar! too cute


----------



## eggpudding

Yess! Some new pics!  They are such an adorable family and I love VB's ciel birkin.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice. The little one in the 3rd pic is adorable! Hey DB is with them!!! So HOT!


----------



## BadRomance93

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks nice. The little one in the 3rd pic is adorable! Hey DB is with them!!! So HOT!


 
OMG, the little one with the red shades looks _just_ like a mini-David sans the pointy-ness in the face! LOL.


----------



## angelnyc89

DB looks like he's gotten better!

More pics:


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kids..gosh David is so hot...


----------



## emojosh

angelnyc89 said:


> or blackhead.



 This made me die laughing. I will now refer to myself and all my friends as 'blackheads'. Soooo funny. These threads are never short on humor!


----------



## angelnyc89

emojosh said:


> This made me die laughing. I will now refer to myself and all my friends as 'blackheads'. Soooo funny. These threads are never short on humor!


 
 People with black hair and proud of it? Blackheads!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i wish i was one of them!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks nice. The little one in the 3rd pic is adorable! Hey DB is with them!!! So HOT!



i love this blazer/top combo!

dave & the kids


----------



## flsurfergirl3

mmmmmmyummy David!


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i wish i was one of them!!


 
You can always dye your hair black!


----------



## icechampagne

she looks great in those pics!


----------



## HauteKitty

*It was a family affair on Saturday afternoon for the Beckham family as David and Victoria took all three boys to shop for food at Whole Foods Market near their home in Beverly Hills on May 15, 2010. They spent a lot of time in the fruit and vegetable section before finishing up. *

Elephants in the store: In my opinion, this is one of the oddest things I've seen in a while. I know celebs do everyday stuff all the time, but there are certain celebs you just can't picture.. the Beckams for me - are those people..


----------



## TwiggyStar

They are such a cute family, I love how they are with their kids so often.  Adorable.


----------



## GOALdigger

HauteKitty said:


> *It was a family affair on Saturday afternoon for the Beckham family as David and Victoria took all three boys to shop for food at Whole Foods Market near their home in Beverly Hills on May 15, 2010. They spent a lot of time in the fruit and vegetable section before finishing up. *
> 
> Elephants in the store: In my opinion, this is one of the oddest things I've seen in a while. I know celebs do everyday stuff all the time, but there are certain celebs you just can't picture.. the Beckams for me - are those people..


 

i agree I'd figure they hire people to do stuff like grocery shop for them.


----------



## angelnyc89

They look adorable!


----------



## krazydaisy

I think Victoria is very gorgeous! They have such a cute little family.


----------



## eggpudding

David...


----------



## noon

GOALdigger said:


> i agree I'd figure they hire people to do stuff like grocery shop for them.



They most probably do have people that do the shopping regularly. They just maybe felt like going. I don't think Victoria goes grocery shopping every week, if she did we would see pics all the time of her there.


----------



## emojosh

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i wish i was one of them!!



You can be a blackhead too! All it takes is a lil dye... 

Back on topic, I wish I was this glamorous when I go grocery shopping!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

Love her!  

She is truly my fashion idol. I'm always stealing ideas from her!  Perfect family too, hot hubby, cute kids... Love the Beckhams!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Victoria never has a bad fashion moment... ever! 

I love seeing their family pics


----------



## flsurfergirl3

emojosh said:


> You can be a *blackhead* too! All it takes is a lil dye...
> 
> Back on topic, I wish I was this glamorous when I go grocery shopping!



 i had to go back and read through the previous posts...i thought you meant a *pimple*!!! lmao


----------



## tweegy

*Shrek premiere*


----------



## Liya

I love those sunglasses on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> *Shrek premiere*




She rocks those sunnies!


----------



## angelnyc89

yummy David!!!! He looks so HOT!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita angel!


----------



## icechampagne

ahh I love them..such a gorgeous family!


----------



## eggpudding

The moment David opens his mouth though, all his sex appeal and hotness disappears for me...ush:


----------



## angelnyc89

^Really? That sucks!


----------



## tweegy

eggpudding said:


> The moment David opens his mouth though, all his sex appeal and hotness disappears for me...ush:




LOL so true!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, his voice is not sexy..at all...shame..still hot though!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^True...but the way I _imagine_ him sounding is damn sexy


----------



## tweegy

leaving grove


----------



## eggpudding

tweegy said:


> LOL so true!!!!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Yeah, his voice is not sexy..at all...shame..still hot though!





angelnyc89 said:


> ^Really? That sucks!





trueshoelove2 said:


> ^True...but the way I _imagine_ him sounding is damn sexy



To me, he sounds just like Peter Andre when he squeaks..er, speaks  Not deep and masculine at all which is how I would imagine someone that sexy would sound. LOL shame indeed!


----------



## tweegy

LOL the first time I heard him speak I had to ask my hubby if that really was him, for a while I'd only see pics and never heard him speak, until I heard and interview on the weekly show and was shocked..


----------



## Feri

Yeah I wish he had a better voice. I was very surprised when I heard it.


----------



## tweegy

*English football celebrity David Beckham has visited Afghanistan to boost morale amongst British troops serving there.
*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^was about to post those! Awesome pics, awesome of him to do that 

aww, i don't have a problem with his voice.


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow! Good for him! He looks so yummy!


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^was about to post those! Awesome pics, awesome of him to do that
> 
> aww, i don't have a problem with his voice.




Well to be honest, when I saw them I thought you especially would like to see 'em


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL you are so very right. thank you!


----------



## Tangerine

He NEEDS to wear those camo pants around LA now They have a great, almost artful pattern and they suit him so well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha, he totally does


----------



## tweegy

I Vote Becks for the next James Bond!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

He always looks sooo goood!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It's one of the laws of the universe- Dave always looks good, no matter what


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^It's one of the laws of the universe- Dave always looks good, no matter what


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^It's one of the laws of the universe- Dave always looks good, no matter what




Seriously! Wrap him up in poo and a brown bag and ppl will still go:

BECKS!!!!! OMG YOU SO HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> Seriously!* Wrap him up in poo and a brown bag and ppl will still go:*
> 
> *BECKS!!!!! OMG YOU SO HOT!!!!!!!*


 
:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

He is rocking that suit!


----------



## Jahpson

eggpudding said:


> The moment David opens his mouth though, all his sex appeal and hotness disappears for me...ush:


 
i dont know what he sounds like so I guess I can bask in my world of ignorance


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> i dont know what he sounds like so I guess I can bask in my world of ignorance


 
Me too, I've never heard him speak.


----------



## Bradysmum

I find his accent charming.  Kind of a little more relatable.


----------



## tweegy




----------



## angelnyc89

I like her hair! Shes actually smiling in a pic!!  I like her whole outfit!


----------



## tweegy

^Oh yeah !! LOL I forgot to comment on that!! it's actually a smile on Victoria.. well actually a smirk but hey! smirk=smile to victoria


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> I like her hair! Shes actually smiling in a pic!!  I like her whole outfit!



All of this!


----------



## Tangerine

He sounds kind of like the car insurance lizard from the commercials

I dont mind his voice at all though. I also think its sort of charming


----------



## tweegy

LOL True!! but with a higher voice


----------



## angelnyc89

I believe this pic is recent too since VB hair is wavy short:







Their kids is so adorable! DB is so HOT!


----------



## tweegy

ROFL@ their faces!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Love her hair like that..


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> ROFL@ their faces!!!!


 
OMG You read my mind! Its so undescribale!!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^Bahahahah they look possessed!  Yet somehow still gorgeous.  Damn them


----------



## angelnyc89

^Like their sucking you into their world and hypontizing you!


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Bradysmum

angelnyc89 said:


> I believe this pic is recent too since VB hair is wavy short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their kids is so adorable! DB is so HOT!


 
Love everything about this pic but one thing..is that a Birkin ON THE FLOOR?!


----------



## Touch

^ i think vb has enough of them to not really be obssesive about having them on the floor


----------



## Jahpson

and there is no other place to put the bag. I wouldn't want it on my lap either


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> More pics


 
her makeup is perfect as always


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> More pics




She looks absolutely gorgeous here!


----------



## BadRomance93

angelnyc89 said:


> I believe this pic is recent too since VB hair is wavy short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their kids is so adorable! DB is so HOT!


 David spray-painted his facial hair on, did he?


----------



## angelnyc89

BadRomance93 said:


> David spray-painted his facial hair on, did he?


 
I thought he didnt have that facial hair a couple of weeks/days ago..


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I think that pic is a few weeks old, she just happens to have wavy hair in it


----------



## zayra26




----------



## Bradysmum

shoes?


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great, love the whole outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

Bradysmum said:


> shoes?


 
Alaia.


----------



## Bradysmum

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

^You're welcome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I thought he didnt have that facial hair a couple of weeks/days ago..




That one picture is at least a month old..probably even more..I remember seeing it posted in this thread before.


----------



## Melaniepup

I love that birkin it costs more than my rend and she has it on the floor!!!!!!!  I know she is rich but it bugs me lol


----------



## noon

Sweetpea83 said:


> That one picture is at least a month old..probably even more..I remember seeing it posted in this thread before.



yeah I'm pretty sure that picture is atleast a few months old. I love her hair like that!


----------



## MACsarah

where do you guys put your bags when you guys go to games, resturants or concerts? 


Bags aren't babies.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^If I'm eating at a restaurant..on another seat..anything else..depends..sometimes my lap...rarely the ground.


----------



## BadRomance93

It's Victoria's mistake to make. Look at it that way.


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^If I'm eating at a restaurant..on another seat..anything else..depends..sometimes my lap...rarely the ground.



Same here, I will put it on my lap quicker than put my bag on the dirty floor


----------



## tweegy

Melaniepup said:


> I love that birkin it costs more than my rend and she has it on the floor!!!!!!!  I know she is rich but it bugs me lol




LOL I know what you mean, but I highly doubt she's seeing it as a precious birkin... if anything happens to it she can get a new one in 5 mins time


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> LOL I know what you mean, but I highly doubt she's seeing it as a precious birkin... if anything happens to it she can get a new one in 5 mins time


 
Precisely. I'm surprised she can get out of bed in the morning, I mean... she's got EVERYTHING. Like, literally EVERYTHING. What does another Crocodile Birkin mean to her other than an "Oh, that's pretty, perhaps _this_ one today."


----------



## tweegy

LOL she chooses what birkins to wear the same way i choose what undies to wear..


----------



## bisousx

Birkins have protective feet, so I assume they're meant to be put on the floor when needed.


----------



## dreamdoll

Love her recent outfit!


----------



## Bradysmum

MACsarah said:


> where do you guys put your bags when you guys go to games, resturants or concerts?
> 
> 
> Bags aren't babies.


 

Games, usually my lap.  If I get up I get up with the bag or put it on my chair (usually has a jacket on it), restaurants in my lap or on a chair beside me, concerts I usually take a wristlet.


----------



## Liya

Her hair looks SO cute wavy/tousled! She should wear it like that more often!


----------



## pmburk

I'm loving her look lately, especially her hair! I was all about the pob and then she also rocked the pixie, but I really like this short natural-wavy look on her. I also like the dark instead of blonde.


----------



## Jahpson

MACsarah said:


> where do you guys put your bags when you guys go to *games*, resturants or *concerts*?
> 
> 
> Bags aren't babies.


 
I bring a wristlet to outings like that. 

if its lunch after a day of shopping, I keep it in the available chair or behind me

even if I was worth millions, I still wouldn't take an exotic birkin(or any handbag) to a basketball-football-baseball game


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Ditto


----------



## angelnyc89

pmburk said:


> I'm loving her look lately, especially her hair! I was all about the pob and then she also rocked the pixie, but I really like this short natural-wavy look on her. I also like the dark instead of blonde.


 
I love it, it looks great on her. She's going to make it into the next big "it" thing for this season!


----------



## TwiggyStar

She definitely looks great with her dark, softly curled hair! Best hairstyle yet!!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

angelnyc89 said:


> I believe this pic is recent too since VB hair is wavy short:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their kids is so adorable! DB is so HOT!


I love what she is wearing here! I want those jeans, I'm gonna buy a pair similar over the weekend now.


----------



## Nola

My goodness she looks beautiful!


----------



## miss gucci

she so beautiful,he so hot they kids are  so  cute..perfect family...


----------



## icechampagne

I'm sure she looked to see if the floor was clean before putting it down..I doubt those floors are THAT dirty lol


----------



## cbtg818

I love how she has 2 pairs of the same shoe but it in different colors, although i guess the same could be said for the 20 something birkins she has!


----------



## angelnyc89

http://celebrity-gossip.net/victori...toria-beckham-beverly-hills-party-pals-369615



> David and Victoria Beckham: Beverly Hills Party Pals
> 
> Theyre always up for a social engagement, and this past Saturday (May 29) David and Victoria Beckham were spotted Kingston Rossdales birthday party in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The English soccer stud and his Posh wife looked to be having a marvelous time, though Victorias short dress proved to be a challenge when it came to maintaining her modesty while sitting down.
> 
> David and Victoria chatted with Kingstons parents Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale as well as friends Kate Beckinsale and Len Wiseman.
> 
> Later in the weekend, the Beckhams were seen taking a group of pals to LAs Sunset Marquis Hotel Bar 1200 for a swanky evening out.


----------



## trueshoelove2

^I just LOVE how those sunglasses look on her face..especially with that hair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her hair!


----------



## Swanky

I've never seen her hunched over like that! She looks very different when not so rigid!


----------



## marilu

she looks awesome at Kingston's b-day


----------



## MarieG

Love them!


----------



## babypie

Known to be quite the perfectionist, Victoria Beckham has kept up her  reputation by being a bit demanding when it comes to photo shoot  requirements.

The former Spice Girl is said to send set managers long lists of  specific instructions before each and every booked gig.

The former Spice Girl is said to send set managers long lists of  specific instructions before each and every booked gig.

Among the instructions, Posh wants: Chopped fresh fruit  cut  pineapple with grated lime peel, green seedless grapes, red grapes  (frozen), cut-up pear with lemon juice, apples, peeled pink grapefruit,  strawberries, blueberries, raspberries. Please DO NOT MIX up the fruit  but keep separate."

Victoria's list of needs continues with: Plain Green salad (no  dressings on it)  balsamic vinegar on the side. This is NOT balsamic  vinaigrette but PLAIN balsamic vinegar. The thicker version so either  aged/glazed balsamic (buy at Wholefoods in USA) or take regular and  reduce it on the hob.

Dishing on the diva behavior, an insider tells The Sun, Shes  obsessed with fruit and cant get enough. The list always gets a chuckle  from the lackeys who have to go and get this stuff. If we mix the fruit  up theres hell to pay. But its Victoria Beckham. What she wants she  gets. There is never a request for anything with more than a handful of  calories. We joked about leaving a Big Mac in the dressing room  but we  know wed get fired.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hmmmm, interesting..still love her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her demands aren't as bad as other celebs.....

Love her in lastest set of pics, those boots are super hot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..the girl loves her fruit, lol!


----------



## trueshoelove2

If I had people to make me whatever food I wanted, I'd probably ask for something like that too lol.  I've definitely heard of MUCH worse celeb demands


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mariah Carey?


----------



## Michele26

Barbra Streisand! OMG she's demanding.


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Mariah Carey?


 
LOL!


----------



## Nola

trueshoelove2 said:


> if i had people to make me whatever food i wanted, i'd probably ask for something like that too lol.  I've definitely heard of much worse celeb demands



ita


----------



## angelnyc89

I agree with you ladies, there are celebs who are far worse! I think does arent that bad, I love my fruit!


----------



## tweegy

I really don't think her preferences are demanding as compared to other celebs, I think they are just blowing it out of proportion..I mean come one *gasp* PLAIN balsamic vinegar!!! so diva demanding...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think that's demanding at all. There are people who are paid to get all this stuff, that's their only job. Might as well use the service, ya know? And what is she asking for really? Stuff from the produce section at Whole Foods? soooooooooo DEMANDING


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't think that's demanding at all. There are people who are paid to get all this stuff, that's their only job. Might as well use the service, ya know? And what is she asking for really? Stuff from the produce section at Whole Foods? soooooooooo DEMANDING




Plus, anything bought by a middle man comes by way of inflated price... and the middle man pockets the money. And thats on top of the salary whoever is doing the actually buying is getting for it. Like backstage riders at concerts (I'm sure photo shoots at studios are the exact same thing)... the more crazy stuff the artists request, the more money the venue makes on these things. Lady Gaga or whoever will end up paying $11 for a bag of potato chips, I promise you. lolll. No one is slaving here because of any requests.


----------



## bagaholic85

i like how they make it seem like shes so demanding, yet when she goes to these events u KNOW theyre doting on her hand and foot asking her wat she wants.  her list isnt even demanding.  fruit and balsamic vinegar?  theyre really grabbing straws to try to bad mouth her


----------



## Swanky

The article wasn't exactly slamming her, LOL! It said a "a _bit_ demanding".  Her list wasn't bad and neither was the article IMO, I didn't see it saying anything bad about her.


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> Plus, anything bought by a middle man comes by way of inflated price... and the middle man pockets the money. And thats on top of the salary whoever is doing the actually buying is getting for it. Like backstage riders at concerts (I'm sure photo shoots at studios are the exact same thing)... the more crazy stuff the artists request, the more money the venue makes on these things. Lady Gaga or whoever will end up paying $11 for a bag of potato chips, I promise you. lolll. *No one is slaving here because of any requests*.


 
I know, people are being paid to do this.


----------



## trueshoelove2

angelnyc89 said:


> I know, people are being paid to do this.



I know right?!  I'm summer job-hunting right now..I'd be glad to buy fruit, salad, and balsamic vinegar for VB and get paid!


----------



## Jahpson

i like her demands


----------



## tweegy

Hey! She's _Posh Spice_ Darnit! She helped people "spice up their lives" if she wants balsamic vinegar then by all means get her balsamic vinegar! Girl Power!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL, word!


----------



## babypie

Geared up for an outbound flight, Victoria Beckham and her boys were spotted making their way into LAX Airport in Los Angeles, California on Saturday (June 5).
Decked out in a flashy red dress, the former Spice Girl held young Romeo and Cruz's hands while eldest son Brooklyn seemed keen on keeping out of paparazzo view.

Prior to jetting out of town, Posh said her goodbyes as she enjoyed a relaxing day out with her Tinseltown gal pals.
The 36-year-old headed over to Matsuhisa in Los Angeles for a tasty sushi lunch with Katie Holmes and Melanie Brown.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Hmm I'm not feelin the shoes with that dress...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute dress!


----------



## Michele26

The shoes look like ice skates.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^^



not digging the shoes either. not her style. Miley, yes. VB, no.


----------



## angelnyc89

trueshoelove2 said:


> Hmm I'm not feelin the shoes with that dress...


 
I know, I dont like the shoes at all. I wish she had gone with a red pair of CLs or maybe black... Now that wouldve been a smokin' outfit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those shoes are HOT!!! They just weren't the right choice for that dress..


----------



## Charlie

babypie said:


> Among the instructions, Posh wants: Chopped fresh fruit  cut  pineapple with grated lime peel, green seedless grapes, red grapes  (frozen), *cut-up pear with lemon juice*, apples, peeled pink grapefruit,  strawberries, blueberries, raspberries. Please DO NOT MIX up the fruit  but keep separate."



oooh that sounds soo good!!! I wonder what it tastes like. I think I am gonna try it


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those shoes are HOT!!! They just weren't the right choice for that dress..



ita


----------



## cindy74

youre right i never seen victoria made a mistake but it looks like one right now .


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Those glasses are from her line, right?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

that red outfit loks HOT...


----------



## eggpudding

I love how she paired that dress with the Alta Boutons. VB can do no wrong


----------



## Jahpson

that dress and shoe combo were not made to be together. Divorce immediately.

I feel like she just threw on the dress because she wanted to rock the shoes with somethiing.


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> that *dress and shoe combo were not made to be together.* Divorce immediately.
> 
> I feel like she just threw on the dress because she wanted to rock the shoes with somethiing.


 
I agree.


----------



## chantal1922

That dress is cute. The shoes with the dress, not so much. Everytime I see her my feet hurt.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I like the dress, and I love the boots, they just don't go together very well, she should have worn an edgier dress with those boots.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree, and she wouldve rocked it way better.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham leaving the Metropolitan Hotel (June 8)


----------



## angelnyc89

For some reason, I just dont like nude heels with Black. I know they go together, since black can be worn with almost anything but IDK  I cant put my finger on it, I think it doesnt look nice... She looks great tho


----------



## tweegy

Nude's the new black


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> Nude's the new black



Yep, I really love the combo. 

As always she looks great but I feel like we've seen this look on her a dozen times. I wish she would switch it up a little...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ITA. I really do like it, I can't complain, but it's just not different enough from her look in the last 2-3 years. It's always Audrey 2.0, every.single.time.


----------



## Bradysmum

I love this dress and heels.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not too fond of the dress..love the heels though!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love the dress.


----------



## Jahpson

i love nude heels with black. I think black shoes and black clothes look waaayy to matchy matchy. Besides, nude is suppose to blend with your skin.


----------



## Swanky

don't like the dress at all . . . very prom/bridesmaid w/ that dropped waist


----------



## Bradysmum

LOL, I was thinking 50's housewife.


----------



## Michele26

The dress reminds me of something from the "Jetsons." Remember that cartoon family?


----------



## angelnyc89

^ Hell yea!

I'm sorry, I just had too!


----------



## Michele26

:lolots: Thank you, AngelNYC...that's the one...


----------



## FullyLoaded

I like the dress also.


----------



## Bagspy

I love the dress. The dress that resemble a cartoon character is NOT a bad thing.


----------



## zayra26

I also love the dress but she wore it three times.


----------



## Bradysmum

So will they make an appearance at World Cup?  It'll be weird not to se Becks.


----------



## BadRomance93

^ But just look at how thin Jane Jetson is! Is it any wonder that Vicky takes after her style?


----------



## Jahpson

I like her dress! and Vicki's too!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

I dont think VB will make an appearance. I dont DB is playing since his injury.


----------



## Bradysmum

I know he's not on the team, just thought they may go.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

He's the assistant coach - so he'll definitely be there


----------



## Bradysmum

^^really?  How did I miss that one?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-role-as-england-reach-base-camp-1990866.html


----------



## Bradysmum

^^thanks.  As an England fan I hang my head in shame for not knowing.



love this comment though: 



> So, if you are a headline-seeking famous footballer, with an even more headline-seeking totty wife, you can bypass coaching courses and walk straight into a job with a World Cup squad? Shouldn't think that all those people, who have spent good money, and studied and worked for many years, will be impressed!
> Flag



too funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

ILoveMyBug said:


> He's the assistant coach - so he'll definitely be there




Oh nice!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

lol, some people are so bitter! I'm guessing whoever wrote that comment might have been doing a coaching course


----------



## Bradysmum

It's just kind of funny in a way to see him and Rooney standing together...polar opposites in looks!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Yes Rooney is definitely more of a rugby player build!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

ILoveMyBug said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-role-as-england-reach-base-camp-1990866.html



txhs for link


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ugh..hate Rooney..


----------



## angelnyc89

DB be will going with the team. But he wont be playing!  

Is it just me, or does DB look like he's wearing a schoolboy uniform?







Either way, he looks so freakin' HOT!


----------



## Bradysmum

oh dear...here come the fantasies


----------



## tweegy

Lol rooney looks like he was stuffed into that suit...
 Mmmmm becks...


----------



## eggpudding

There's a reason they call Rooney Shrek


----------



## Bradysmum

Lol


----------



## Jahpson

he does look like he is going to school in that outfit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bradysmum said:


> oh dear...here come the fantasies




Oh yes...


----------



## Bradysmum

He kind of looks like he's saying "my mum made me wear this"...but yummm


----------



## tweegy

eggpudding said:


> there's a reason they call rooney shrek


lol!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think it's fair to give Dave the position. There's more than one assistant coach, it's not like he's taken the sole spot. And he's experienced, and he's been their captain before. He knows how it is to be on the field with these specific guys. How many of the coaches can say that? He's gonna know how to pull them together, boost morale. I think that's just as important. I wish Zidane was doing this for France!


----------



## tweegy

Soo..anyone else crack up at beckhams facial expression when the keeper messed up today??


----------



## angelnyc89

He was so serious! I thought he smiled more than VB! But nope he had VB serious face!


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG I found it but it wont let me save it or anything. Heres the link: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1242009

More:
http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1241999

A smiling DB:

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1241994

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1241967

This one is priceless!:

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1241951

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/teams/team=43942/photo/photolist.html#1239894

But he still looks so FREAKIN' HOT!!!


----------



## noon

tweegy said:


> Soo..anyone else crack up at beckhams facial expression when the keeper messed up today??



LOL yes! It was as if he was doing his very best to put on his serious face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's gorgeous..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Dave looked pretty stoic! I thought he'd be yelling and jumping up and down HAHA. He was even calmer than Bradley, the American coach. Our players and coaches are low key compared to the rest haha


----------



## tweegy

noon said:


> LOL yes! It was as if he was doing his very best to put on his serious face.




The man totally re arranged his face with his expression! his eyebrow ended up at the crown of his head!!


----------



## icechampagne

He's so gorgeous..



MichelleAntonia said:


> I think it's fair to give Dave the position. There's more than one assistant coach, it's not like he's taken the sole spot. And he's experienced, and he's been their captain before. He knows how it is to be on the field with these specific guys. How many of the coaches can say that? He's gonna know how to pull them together, boost morale. I think that's just as important. I wish Zidane was doing this for France!



I totally agree - especially the part about Zidane. I miss him!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I miss him so badly I was getting fangirly and excited at the Adidas Quest commercials they kept running!


----------



## Belle49

He's effin perfect! They should come out with a sex tape I would totally buy it LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

I'm sorry, I just needed to post these: (they're just priceless!)


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...-Beckham-s-Matchface-a-gallery?urn=sow,247908

And he still looks SMOKIN' HOT (except in the last pic)   Enjoy ladies!


----------



## tweegy

:lolots:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Priceless!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Hahaha I love that pic!  He looks so good in a suit..though I do prefer him in a skimpy little soccer uniform


----------



## angelnyc89

^Heres something for you! I know he's not playing but he did wear his uniform!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

that pic has me all hot & bothered! lmao he's thrusting! lol


----------



## tweegy

LOL and it's worse because of how he looks with his hands in his pocket!


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG dirty mind!


----------



## trueshoelove2

OMG I'm dying!  That's almost as good as his Armani underwear ads


----------



## angelnyc89

Sorry I just had too!


----------



## vlore

oooohhh...what a HOT man!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOL that ***** pic has got to be shopped, right?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ughhhh y'all are killin' me! he is so yum!


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOL that ***** pic has got to be shopped, right?




It is- but still...priceless!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL, of course!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

angelnyc89 said:


> Sorry I just had too!



I've had these saved on my computer since they first came out hahahaha


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I love those, minus the that weird Hitler haircut in the last one


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I love those, minus the that weird Hitler haircut in the last one



TRUST MEEEEEE...I HADN'T EVEN NOTICED!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trueshoelove2

Pshhh I ain't lookin' at his hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I love those, minus the that weird Hitler haircut in the last one




I was thinking the same!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

*Thanx God for creating such hotness*


----------



## Bradysmum

So where are his pics from South Africa?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ A page or so back..


----------



## Bradysmum

how did I miss that


----------



## gluck

Could this be the biggest torture for Beckham to be on the bench watching his teamates play w/out him being able to do so?  I know it's supposed to be an honor to be asked to join his teamates at the World Cup, but imagine.....from the point of view of someone who sacrificed everything, including time w/ his family by being in Milan in order to play his final Cup, and now being so close yet so far...It must be torture!


----------



## Bradysmum

^^But at the same time he gets to order them around to an extent.  Think, if the head coach gets kicked out he may be it.


----------



## trueshoelove2

gluck said:


> Could this be the biggest torture for Beckham to be on the bench watching his teamates play w/out him being able to do so?  I know it's supposed to be an honor to be asked to join his teamates at the World Cup, but imagine.....from the point of view of someone who sacrificed everything, including time w/ his family by being in Milan in order to play his final Cup, and now being so close yet so far...It must be torture!



I agree with this..but it probably depends on the person.  Maybe he enjoys getting to coach?  I played varsity tennis in high school, but I had to quit my senior year because of a knee injury.  Some of my best friends were on the team, so I tried to be a good friend and still go cheer for them.  Halfway through the first match of the season, I had to leave and sit in my car and cry because it was so hard to think that I should have been playing too.  I can only imagine it's be a million times worse at the _World Cup_


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out at The Westway Sports Centre (June 14).


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks amazing!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^2ND love that shade of blue (her shoes)


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/p...kham-to-be-animated-for-SpongeBob-SquarePants



> Victoria Beckham to be animated for SpongeBob SquarePants
> Fashion designer Victoria Beckham will be animated for a new SpongeBob SquarePants episode.
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old star will be animated for a new special episode called The Clash of Triton, which will be shown in the US on July 5 on Nickelodeon.
> 
> 
> Beckham will be taking on the role of Queen Amphitrite in the 30-minute show on Independence Day weekend.
> 
> 
> Other stars taking part in the special episode of the hit kids' TV show will be John O'Hurley, who will play Beckham's husband King Neptune, and Sebastian Bach, who will play their rebellious son, Triton.



I think her kids will love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love sponge bob.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> http://www.monstersandcritics.com/p...kham-to-be-animated-for-SpongeBob-SquarePants
> 
> 
> 
> I think her kids will love it!




Sweet!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Love the blue, VB looks amazing!! Her son is soo cute too!


----------



## babypie

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks great! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## trueshoelove2

I want that dress!!!  And the shoes


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gluck said:


> Could this be the biggest torture for Beckham to be on the bench watching his teamates play w/out him being able to do so?  I know it's supposed to be an honor to be asked to join his teamates at the World Cup, but imagine.....from the point of view of someone who sacrificed everything, including time w/ his family by being in Milan in order to play his final Cup, and now being so close yet so far...It must be torture!



I totally agree 

But at least he gets to take some part in it. Better than like being a spectator. Ahhh I don't even want to imagine how he feels though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That navy dress is really different and cute on her!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks great! Love the whole outfit!



Minus the trib toos I love this look on her. That Miu Miu dress is so pretty and its nice to see her wearing a color other than black.


----------



## Sweetpea83

trueshoelove2 said:


> I want that dress!!!  And the shoes




Me too!!


----------



## coutureddd

i LOVE that dress!


----------



## noon

The navy dress is cute and the color is very flattering on her!


----------



## Bradysmum

love the outfit, perfect mix of mommy and sexy.


----------



## Jahpson

angelnyc89 said:


> Sorry I just had too!


 
*changes panties*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lmao!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> *changes panties*



 


Those are some nice pics of David......really, really, really nice pics..


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> *changes panties*



:lolots:


----------



## trueshoelove2

Hahahahahaha


----------



## angelnyc89

:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

:lolots:


Jahpson said:


> *changes panties*


----------



## BadRomance93

OMG, I just watched a Spice Girls SNL performance, and Mel B was CARRYING IT, and rockin' it, and each one came up and sang a verse, but VICTORIA stayed in the back THE WHOLE TIME.  Plus, I don't even think sound was coming out of her mouth. She MOUTHED the whole thing. Each one popped up front about 2 or 3 times to do a verse, EXCEPT Victoria. She just stood in the back, yet in the middle for some reason, in a slinky black dress, wiggly jiggly etc...

Needless to say, it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Do you have a video? I have always wondered if she can really sing!?


----------



## Nola

^She has an average voice, she´s never claimed to be the best singer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Any new pics??


----------



## babypie

Showing off her killer style, Victoria Beckham attended the Diane Von Furstenburg and Claridges launch party in London, England on Wednesday (June 23). The fashion icon showed up in an all-black strapless ensemble paired with thigh-high black boots and worked it for the camera like a seasoned pro.


----------



## tweegy

She looks like she's about to whip out some Suction cups and scale a building to perform the crime of the century.... either the boots or the dress are a bit much...


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> She looks like she's about to whip out some Suction cups and scale a building to perform the crime of the century.... either the boots or the dress are a bit much...


 
That's not a clutch, it's a grappling hook!


----------



## tweegy

*Shoot* Pose *Shoot* Climb, pose


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL!!

I love the hair and makeup though


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> *Shoot* Pose *Shoot* Climb, pose


 
Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Love the boots, but nottt with that dress!


----------



## Michele26

Her face looks very thin again.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Vicky, I love you but you are dead wrong for wearing those boots with that dress. Brian Atwood or not, they just don't work.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

babypie said:


> Showing off her killer style, Victoria Beckham attended the Diane Von Furstenburg and Claridges launch party in London, England on Wednesday (June 23). The fashion icon showed up in an all-black strapless ensemble paired with thigh-high black boots and worked it for the camera like a seasoned pro.



she loosk skinny again and the boots dun wokr well wit her top..


----------



## eggpudding

I NEED those Brian Atwoods


----------



## eggpudding

Actually - are they BAs? The front look like them but I saw another pic from the back and they have silver zippers. Are they new season? 

(I know it's not even July but I am seriously gaga over all the new fall stuff that's coming in. NAP is killing me.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Vicky, I love you but you are dead wrong for wearing those boots with that dress. Brian Atwood or not, they just don't work.


 
ita- the boots ruin the look


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree. I don't like the satin-like dress and clutch with suede OTK boots. Also, she already wore that dress before! Twice actually!


----------



## Jahpson

i never understood suede boots


----------



## eggpudding

OK, just did a bit more sleuthing. Brian Atwood RZ (Rachel Zoe) boots. They are so hot, I just wish they weren't going to cost as much as a bag.


----------



## trueshoelove2

OMG those boots!


----------



## hugable

I like her dress very much, but I am not fan of these boots.


----------



## swirlpop

im sorry, too lazy to upload the pics http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/vic...-beckham-vacations-amidst-split-rumors-381198 
 the dress is GORGEOUS


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks cute there..


----------



## trueshoelove2

I like her hair!  The dress is cute, and normally I don't like anything yellow


----------



## TwiggyStar

Oh, I love the yellow dress! It's really cute! Her hair looks good longer too, I always thought she rocked her bob, but she looks good with longer hair too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Nooo, she doesn't need extensions!


----------



## Tangerine

swirlpop said:


> im sorry, too lazy to upload the pics http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/vic...-beckham-vacations-amidst-split-rumors-381198
> the dress is GORGEOUS



WTH is with those split rumors, they BETTER be sh***t... I DONT NEED THIS I MIGHT DIE IF THEY SPLIT


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I highly, HIGHLY doubt it. I wouldn't worry


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> Nooo, she doesn't need extensions!



Agreed. I really don't like long hair on her, she looks much cuter with a shorter do.

Tangerine- The Beckham camp released a statement saying the split rumors are "utter nonsense", so I'm guessing its not true. I like them as a couple, it would be sad to see them split.


----------



## Liya

She looked A LOT more chic with the shorter hairstyle.  to the extensions.

Btw, she is wearing her wedding ring.


----------



## tweegy

Long hair looks soo weird on her now after seeing her with short hair for so long..


----------



## PursesAddict

^ looks like she has that same dress in multiple colors?


----------



## tweegy

^ I'm not surprised... hell I'm sure she has ME in multiple colors as well, she is one person I'd totally say has everything..


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great! I like the long hair on her, its refreshing and she rocks it well. I think the split rumours are b.s.


----------



## tweegy

split rumors??  *goes google*

update:
They're saying he's with Charlize Theron??? holy cow!


----------



## Michele26

tweegy said:


> split rumors??  *goes google*
> 
> update:
> They're saying he's with Charlize Theron??? holy cow!



You have a link for that story?


----------



## tweegy

yup...
 dont know how credible but he was there dunno if she was ...
http://www.irishcentral.com/ent/-Beckhams-deny-rumor-split---Is-Charlize-Theron-the-reason-97164454.html


----------



## Michele26

tweegy said:


> yup...
> dont know how credible but he was there dunno if she was ...
> http://www.irishcentral.com/ent/-Be...--Is-Charlize-Theron-the-reason-97164454.html



That picture associated with that story was taken April 20th. 

I just don't believe these stories.


----------



## viba424

I dont believe those two are having a fling. That would be a really weird, anti-climactic first appearance for them to go to a game together, given what a scandal the breakup would be. I agree with PP about the date of the photo too.


----------



## *want it all*

Liya said:


> She looked A LOT more chic with the shorter hairstyle.  to the extensions.
> 
> celebrity-gossip.net/sites/default/files/imagecache/fullsize_image/images/v/victoria-beckham-062610-6.jpg



Agree with the consensus re: the shorter hairdo.    The only thing off is that she needs more nipple coverage.


----------



## birkinbag

i highly doubt the split rumors too.  seeing the interviews with them together, you can tell how much they love and adore one another.

she looks cute in the yellow dress.  i like that shade of yellow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love her hair shorter, too!


----------



## eggpudding

Did she put extensions in again?! Tacky tacky tacky. Why!


----------



## noon

So weird to see her with longer hair, I think I prefer shorter on her though.


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> Nooo, she doesn't need extensions!



I agree. 

I understand she maybe got tired of short hair, but I really like her with the "Pob" . I'm not liking the extensions at all.


----------



## puddingprada

I think longer hair looks great on her! The yellow dress is so chic and fab, amazing style!


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks great in the yellow dress. Love the hair.


----------



## tweegy

viba424 said:


> I dont believe those two are having a fling. That would be a really weird, anti-climactic first appearance for them to go to a game together, given what a scandal the breakup would be. I agree with PP about the date of the photo too.




I really cant think of the beckhams breaking up....but then again anything is possible...


----------



## Swanky

now she looks like anyone else w/ long brown wavy hair. . .  maybe she's bee the new Kardashian sister! LOL!

Seriously, I also liked her real hair better.


----------



## tweegy

LOL naw, VB's got no booty to be a kardashian...


----------



## I Love RICE

The long hair looks great on her too but I hope it's temporary. She looks better with shorter hair.


----------



## chloe-babe

Hating the extensions, she has gone so far in changing her image from the tacky, booby wag look and this is a huge step backwards.

Also, why would you want extensions in when you are going on holiday, its got to be more time consuming and maintenance (not that she probably has to ever do her own hair ). A big thumbs down from me! I prefer her natural hair over this any day!


----------



## Michele26

Maybe she just put them in for the day/week/month? I mean c'mon maybe she needed a temporary change. Lets see how long she keeps them.


----------



## Compass Rose

It definitely ages her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I guess Dave is leaving S.Africa sooner than he would've liked  At least he gets to go on vacation to France and be with his family. That should make him feel better


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> I guess Dave is leaving S.Africa sooner than he would've liked  At least he gets to go on vacation to France and be with his family. That should make him feel better


He looked positively livid in the game against germany..but he didn't do the expression from the usa game...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^HAHA no, he didn't. I think his US game expression was more... WTF, sir?! This one was RAAAAAAAAAGE. Although he restrains it well


----------



## tweegy

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^HAHA no, he didn't. I think his US game expression was more... WTF, sir?! This one was RAAAAAAAAAGE. Although he restrains it well


Naw, remember when US scored the goal they panned straight to "the expression"? The man's eye was the biggest I've ever seen, that was a priceless pic...


----------



## karo

I'm really not a fan of her extentions. She looks so much better with shorter hair.


----------



## Bradysmum

She has such a lovely face that she can pull off short hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shorter hair accentuates her eyes more..


----------



## hugable

Sweetpea83 said:


> Shorter hair accentuates her eyes more..



Yes, I see this too.  I agree.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She definitely looks great with short hair but I really like the extensions on her too.  She looks good with the longer hair and its a nice change of pace.


----------



## bisousx

I love her with the long hair! It's so cute and flirty.. she can definitely rock both looks.


----------



## Jahpson

her hair looks fake (probably is)


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the Range Rover 40th anniversary party (July 1)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Loving that look/outfit!


----------



## karo

Love her outfit, hair and makeup.


----------



## tweegy

Drunk?


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^LOL "shh everyone... I'd like to make a toast..."

She does look pretty FAB though.  I love the dress and her hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want that dress..


----------



## tweegy

Alec Ramsey said:


> ^LOL "shh everyone... I'd like to make a toast..."
> 
> She does look pretty FAB though.  I love the dress and her hair.


LOL "Davidsss not shere....Hess commin back tumorrow *hiccup*"


----------



## Alec Ramsey

tweegy said:


> LOL "Davidsss not shere....Hess commin back tumorrow *hiccup*"





LMAO

*raises glass*  "thisss oness for him... ohhh *giggle* whoopsie... they lost.  Thisss drink sshould dull the mood."


----------



## tweegy

LOL But probaby like




Alec Ramsey said:


> LMAO
> 
> *raises glass*  "thisss oness for him..*Assistance whispers to her Eng's out*- pause-. ohhh *giggle* whoopsie... they lost.  Thisss drink sshould dull the mood."


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ Hahaha. You're right... that's more like it.


----------



## Swanky

love this look on her!  I have a weakness for drapey frocks


----------



## angelnyc89

Was she drunk? That would be very unclassy for VB! She looks great! I love the dress on her!


----------



## BadRomance93

People,* please*!

...alcohol has calories, for Chrissake!


----------



## angelnyc89

BadRomance93 said:


> People,* please*!
> 
> ...alcohol has calories, for Chrissake!


 

:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> People,* please*!
> 
> ...alcohol has calories, for Chrissake!


   Moment of weakness? Maybe they told her it was liquid air?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOL, just about all my pictures turn out like that! I think she was probably mid blink? She's expert at pic taking, but even she can slip up! Although, I think she admits she drinks here and there


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BTW.. this event must be in France, right?


----------



## Michele26

^^ me too..


----------



## Swanky

poor VB! Obviously she was mid blink/moving, LOL!


----------



## tweegy

Yup, Her mid blink, our parody


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Becks is currently in the Centre Court audience at Wimbledon


----------



## ILoveMyBug

One more


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a gorgeous man...


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> love this look on her! I have a weakness for drapey frocks


 

same here!

nothing like beautiful fabric caressing your skin...yum


----------



## trueshoelove2

I hope men are playing on center court right now..having DB in the audience is farrrr too distracting for a women's match


----------



## babypie

*David Beckham and his boy Brooklyn were spotted arriving at Heathrow International Airport today (July 2)*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yummmy...


----------



## chloe-babe

awww they looked so cute at Wimbledon, seeing him there definitely made Murray losing ALOT easier to take  !!!

It was like watching a mega star arrive when he took his seats, literally jaws dropping all around


----------



## Swanky

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...range-rover-creative-design-executive-design/




She designs everything from dresses and jeans to shades, and now, Victoria Beckham is trying her hand at one more luxury item: Range Rovers! Clad in a shimmering tan asymmetric drape neck dress from her own collection and Brian Atwood for Victoria Beckham pumps, the designer was appointed Range Rover&#8217;s new Creative Design Executive at the 40th Anniversary party for the brand in London Thursday night. &#8220;This is a very exciting collaboration,&#8221; the former Spice Girl said at the event. &#8220;The classic British heritage of Range Rover and the effortless style, quality and beauty is something I truly admire and also what I hope to achieve with my own brand. I am honored to take on this role and be part of the creative team.&#8221; And Range Rover is more than happy to be adding such a fashionable element to their team. Gerry McGovern, Land Rover and Range Rover Design Director, confirms: &#8220;Victoria understands luxury products&#8211; she is a Range Rover fan and has been a Range Rover owner for many years. I believe this appointment adds a new dimension to my design team as we continue to design products to appeal to a wider audience.&#8221; Victoria will be collaborating on future special edition Range Rover design projects, starting with a Special Edition Range Rover Evoque. We can&#8217;t wait to see what Victoria will bring to the world of moving vehicles.


----------



## tweegy

Oh my!


----------



## Bradysmum

Umm...is that nipple I see?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a gorgeous man...


 
Exactly! He never looks bad, just so very handsome, He can pull off any clothing look, any hair!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

babypie said:


> *David Beckham and his boy Brooklyn were spotted arriving at Heathrow International Airport today (July 2)*






Hot damn!  Such a gorgeous man and I love his style. 

Brooklyn is a cutie and looks like he likes to dress similar to his dad.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

babypie said:


> *David Beckham and his boy Brooklyn were spotted arriving at Heathrow International Airport today (July 2)*




GQ is gonna cream themselves over this  I love how he makes oxfords and a grandpa cardigan look young and edgy 

Aww Brooklyn is probably getting near to the age where he won't want to hold his dad's hand in public, but he always seems proud to be with his dad. He's looking more and more like Victoria as he gets older


----------



## Swanky

really though . . . how many sweaters does he need?
He's wearing one, one is around his waist and that's either a seater or a scarf hanging from his pocket


----------



## naughtymanolo

^ i get super cold on international flights so i take 2 or 3 sweaters/cardigans with me along with a cashmere throw and the plane blanket... I don't think it's that crazy only i tend to put mine in my carry on lol not carry them around.


----------



## angelnyc89

He looks so good! OMG VB is going to design Range Rovers? I wonder how they will look like since they are already great looking cars!


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> He looks so good! OMG VB is going to design Range Rovers? I wonder how they will look like since they are already great looking cars!




LOL She can be like "yeah you other celebs design your shoes and bags whatevazz, I design RR Byatch!"


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> really though . . . how many sweaters does he need?
> He's wearing one, one is around his waist and that's either a seater or a scarf hanging from his pocket



HAHA!

Truth be told, though..... I'm a lot more likely to copy Dave's style than I am Victoria's


----------



## dreamdoll

He always looks good!


----------



## babypie

*Arriving in London on Tuesday (July 6) after a flight from Nice, France. **The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs.*


----------



## nillacobain

^I LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute dress!


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...range-rover-creative-design-executive-design/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She designs everything from dresses and jeans to shades, and now, Victoria Beckham is trying her hand at one more luxury item: Range Rovers! Clad in a shimmering tan asymmetric drape neck dress from her own collection and Brian Atwood for Victoria Beckham pumps, the designer was appointed Range Rovers new Creative Design Executive at the 40th Anniversary party for the brand in London Thursday night. This is a very exciting collaboration, the former Spice Girl said at the event. The classic British heritage of Range Rover and the effortless style, quality and beauty is something I truly admire and also what I hope to achieve with my own brand. I am honored to take on this role and be part of the creative team. And Range Rover is more than happy to be adding such a fashionable element to their team. Gerry McGovern, Land Rover and Range Rover Design Director, confirms: Victoria understands luxury products she is a Range Rover fan and has been a Range Rover owner for many years. I believe this appointment adds a new dimension to my design team as we continue to design products to appeal to a wider audience. Victoria will be collaborating on future special edition Range Rover design projects, starting with a Special Edition Range Rover Evoque. We cant wait to see what Victoria will bring to the world of moving vehicles.


 


love her!! she is always doing big things!

this is a real business woman building a real brand...sit down Kim K


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita


----------



## Liya

That coral dress is fabulous on her.


----------



## *want it all*

babypie said:


> *Arriving in London on Tuesday (July 6) after a flight from Nice, France. **The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs.*



FLAWLESS, Victoria!  FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Jahpson said:


> this is a real business woman building a real brand...sit down Kim K



AMEN!!!!!!!! AMEN!


----------



## Bagspy

Cute outfit.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great. I wish she wore more shades like that, she usually wears bold colors, blacks, and neutrals...


----------



## Nola

She looks GORGEOUS in a vibrant color like that!


----------



## trueshoelove2

OMG I lovveeeee that dress!  She's flawless!


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> love her!! she is always doing big things!
> 
> this is a real business woman building a real brand...sit down Kim K


----------



## Sarni

she looks great- 

wouldn't it be great to get off a plane carrying only your sunnies and cell phone??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Netaporter Event July 6th 2010

Dress is Miu Miu Resort 2010, shoes are Brian Atwood.*

I love, love, love this look. Its so nice to see her wearing something girly and fun. Go Vicky!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not liking this latest outfit..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

babypie said:


> *Arriving in London on Tuesday (July 6) after a flight from Nice, France. **The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs.*



I appreicate that she switched it up and brought some color into her wardrobe but I don't like this look. I expect to see a little girl wearing this dress, not a grown woman.....not feeling it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Netaporter Event July 6th 2010
> 
> Dress is Miu Miu Resort 2010, shoes are Brian Atwood.*
> 
> I love, love, love this look. Its so nice to see her wearing something girly and fun. Go Vicky!




I really love the jewelry, makeup and hair combo


----------



## Star1231

^^I love that look, she's flawless.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, I'm with a select few others.  Not feeling either of these dresses though I must say I like how her lippy matches her Atwoods!

Maybe we're just too used to seeing her in formal/structured outfits?  Dunno...when it comes to casual attire I think she looks best in jeans and loose singlet tops.


----------



## chloe-babe

She has amazing legs, but still think the Miu skirt is too short for her.

and I hate that rediculous straight arm pose she does! its like WHY!!! either pose with him or stand next to him, she just looks like she is hugging a box !


----------



## karo

Love this look.


----------



## Jahpson

her makeup is gorgeous as always


----------



## Swanky

anyone else cracking up and at her sticking her leg out in front of the other girl? LOL!
I'm picturing a little metal competition between the 2 of who gets to be closer to the camera


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> her makeup is gorgeous as always




Yeah, I'm loving it too!


----------



## pmburk

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She designs everything from dresses and jeans to shades, and now, Victoria Beckham is trying her hand at one more luxury item: Range Rovers! Clad in a shimmering tan asymmetric drape neck dress from her own collection and Brian Atwood for Victoria Beckham pumps, the designer was appointed Range Rovers new Creative Design Executive at the 40th Anniversary party for the brand in London Thursday night. This is a very exciting collaboration, the former Spice Girl said at the event. The classic British heritage of Range Rover and the effortless style, quality and beauty is something I truly admire and also what I hope to achieve with my own brand. I am honored to take on this role and be part of the creative team. And Range Rover is more than happy to be adding such a fashionable element to their team. Gerry McGovern, Land Rover and Range Rover Design Director, confirms: Victoria understands luxury products she is a Range Rover fan and has been a Range Rover owner for many years. I believe this appointment adds a new dimension to my design team as we continue to design products to appeal to a wider audience. Victoria will be collaborating on future special edition Range Rover design projects, starting with a Special Edition Range Rover Evoque. We cant wait to see what Victoria will bring to the world of moving vehicles.


 
Bwa!!! I'm sure they'll be absolutely gorgeous. 

Now if they can only get someone to collaborate on a complete redesign/overhaul of their engines and mechanics, they'll be driveable vehicles.


----------



## Jahpson

i just figured out why she looks so good. She properly colored in her eyebrows


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> anyone else cracking up and at her sticking her leg out in front of the other girl? LOL!
> I'm picturing a little metal competition between the 2 of who gets to be closer to the camera


 
 I caught that! It doesnt look normal. She always poses with a leg out, to make it look like shes on an angle?  It looks awkward... Funny tho...


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Netaporter Event July 6th 2010*
> 
> *Dress is Miu Miu Resort 2010, shoes are Brian Atwood.*
> 
> I love, love, love this look. Its so nice to see her wearing something girly and fun. Go Vicky!


 
I like this look but *why* she's wearing those Atwood's no-stop lately?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ My guess is that they go with everything and they are comfortable. Brian Atwood designed the footwear for her fall 2010 collection so I'm guessing she's a fan of his.


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ *My guess is that they go with everything and they are comfortable.* Brian Atwood designed the footwear for her fall 2010 collection so I'm guessing she's a fan of his.


 
Maybe you're right.


----------



## Compass Rose

....and maybe they feel good on her huge bunions!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I'm not liking her last 2 looks but I like the Miu Miu better than the Marc Jacobs coral number.


----------



## birkinbag

what does her tattoo say?  it's nice to see her switching things up and not wearing black or fitted outfits all the time.  Kim K needs to take a hint.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

> Vicky recently sat down for a tell-all interview that covered everything from her signature pout to her rumored rocky marriage to being a "gay man in a woman's body."
> 
> Here are some of the highlights from her interview:
> 
> On marriage:
> 
> Unfortunately, you get used to ridiculous rumours and you just have to ignore them. But the thing is, when you have children, you don't want them to hear hurtful stories. That is why it's upsetting. Of course we are not splitting up; we are as in love, if not more in love, than ever. We are best friends. We never put pressure on each other. It was our 11th wedding anniversary at the weekend and we celebrated it in style."
> 
> On family life:
> 
> "We watch movies together as a family and invite guests, too. We are also very strict about the children doing their homework and going to bed on time. Cruz goes to bed at 7pm, Romeo goes at 7.30, and Brooklyn at 9.30. I firmly believe that children need a basic routine. We have got a punishment chair - when you've done something naughty you are supposed to sit down on it and think over your behaviour. [But] I have never had to punish them physically. I think they are all very clever boys and besides they've got very good manners."
> 
> On shopping:
> 
> "I'm a shopaholic but I'm levelheaded. I never lose common sense and always remember how much this or that item costs. If I buy something really expensive I must be absolutely sure I will, in fact, wear it. Rumours spread around that my house is stuffed with luxurious clothes - and that recently I splashed out a million pounds for a bag. I do sometimes buy bags at auctions. But it is not only a beautiful accessory for me, it is also about the memories of the person who once owned this thing."
> 
> On fashion:
> 
> "I adore the American 40s look. And I love modern pop - I am a gay man in a woman's body, so God supposes I should love singers like Lady GaGa.
> 
> "It's complicated, on the one hand I wouldn't like to have all her songs on my iPod and listen to them over and over. On the other hand, I admire the Lady GaGa phenomenon. At first I didn't like her or the way she dressed. Now she is working with designers and wearing couture clothes. Bit by bit she is finding her image and it's nice to see it as she is undoubtedly talented girl&#8230;
> 
> I will never sing again. Let's face the music, I wasn't the best singer even though I thoroughly enjoyed what I did during the Spice Girls times. But I can't say music is my passion. Fashion is a different matter - it is unbelievably interesting for me to talk to people around me, compete with them, find my own path. I've got million ideas and so I think I will stay in the fashion world for a very long time."
> 
> On her pout:
> 
> "I believe _ look better when [I am] serious but perhaps the answer is nerves. I feel very shy in front of paparazzi - I'm not a confident person. Because I was criticised all my life I try to behave in a simpler way, to be less noticeable and more serious. At school I was teased because I was not like the others - I wasn't especially clever or talented. Nothing in my life came easily to me, so I am used to fighting and I work really hard."
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> She just makes it so easy to love her!
> 
> _


_

-Perez_


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cool interview..thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^No worries, I really liked reading that so I thought I'd share. It makes her sound so...normal...and honest.


----------



## Jahpson

"gay man in a woman's body" can someone explain that?


----------



## Swanky

she swiped that line from Kathy Griffin


----------



## angelnyc89

RedSoleAddict said:


> ^No worries, I really liked reading that so I thought I'd share. *It makes her sound so...normal...and honest.*


 
 I agree, shes a normal human being like most people here.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

> "I believe _ look better when [I am] serious but perhaps the answer is nerves. I feel very shy in front of paparazzi - I'm not a confident person. Because I was criticised all my life I try to behave in a simpler way, to be less noticeable and more serious. At school I was teased because I was not like the others - I wasn't especially clever or talented. Nothing in my life came easily to me, so I am used to fighting and I work really hard."_


_

This is really honest and makes me admire her more for making something of herself and believing in herself despite her insecurities and perceived shortcomings. Makes you feel that if she can create a life like she has, anyone can _


----------



## Charlie

I found this online:













http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-welts-detoxifying-cupping-treatment.html


----------



## Bradysmum

^She looks plastered there.


----------



## emojosh

Bradysmum said:


> ^She looks plastered there.


 
The top pic was from her arriving in London at the airport. Perhaps she was tired or low blood sugar. In other pics other people are holding her stuff and crowding around her. Perhaps she was sick.


----------



## Charlie

^^ This is what the link said 



> Mrs Beckham has been feeling delicate since celebrating her 11th wedding anniversary in the South of France.
> A source close to the fashion designer said she 'went a bit crazy' and spent all of last weekend drinking at the Beckham holiday chateau in Bargemon.
> She first showed the effects of her excesses on Tuesday, when she was pictured slumped over in a glass lift as she nursed a hangover on her way back to the UK for a business meeting.
> But she was back on form - and back in the party spirit - later in the week at a fashion event, where her designer friend Roland Mouret was seen tempting her with her favourite tipple, Champagne.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oxifying-cupping-treatment.html#ixzz0tI7Lts9K


----------



## Bradysmum

Ok Plastered/hung over it is


----------



## Swanky

it looks like he's trying to coax her into letting him have that glass. . . she looks sloshed.

The first pic she looks like she could've felt motion sickness or dizzy from the flight.

I sure hope she keeps it together.


----------



## LovesYSL

New pics on Just Jared- 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/07/10/victoria-beckham-is-everything-nice/


----------



## Alec Ramsey




----------



## catabie

babypie said:


> *Arriving in London on Tuesday (July 6) after a flight from Nice, France. **The dress is Marc by Marc Jacobs.*




I LOVE THIS DRESS!
where can i get it?

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

^Here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...ses&siteID=idBRCHEwd9g-.IFtwDRbnxgwDkfYM2YBGA. 

But it's sold out at the moment.



ETA: also here http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=192241725 

It' sold out too but you can wait-list it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I absolutely love the hair/earrings/glasses combo she's been sporting lately


----------



## nillacobain

Alec Ramsey said:


>


 
I absolutely LOVE this look!


----------



## Charlie

and this is why she is covering her mouth








> On the morning after the night before, most of us opt for a lie-in and a fry-up.
> But after burning the candle at both ends all week, Victoria Beckham decided she needed an A-list approach to get her body back in balance.
> She took the advice of Gwyneth Paltrow and opted for an ancient Chinese detoxifying treatment known as 'cupping'.
> 
> Running on empty: Victoria Beckham hides cold sore on her upper lip as she arrives at Nice Airport in France yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oxifying-cupping-treatment.html#ixzz0tK8tuO00





Oh my Gosh, you guys are going to think I hate Vicky when in fact I love her, lol......


----------



## Alec Ramsey

birkinbag said:


> *what does her tattoo say?* it's nice to see her switching things up and not wearing black or fitted outfits all the time. Kim K needs to take a hint.


 


Its a quote from Song of Solomon 6:3.

&#1488;&#1458;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497; &#1500;&#1456;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497;
&#1493;&#1456;&#1491;&#1493;&#1465;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497; &#1500;&#1460;&#1497;
&#1492;&#1464;&#1512;&#1465;&#1506;&#1462;&#1492; &#1489;&#1468;&#1463;&#1513;&#1468;&#1473;&#1493;&#1465;&#1513;&#1473;&#1463;&#1504;&#1468;&#1460;&#1497;&#1501;

I am my loves
and my love is mine,
who browses among the lilies.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

So wrong yet hilarious...


----------



## tweegy

OMG!!! Priceless!!!

When they showed her looming in the background!!! the look on his face omg!!

*dead*


----------



## Eclipse4

Oh my, that was hilarious. Can't believe she had the guts to do that.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Someone on youtube said that at the end she was saying "small beckham".  

I was cracking up so hard when she was practicing the grab off to the side when he was first coming out of the building.


----------



## tweegy

Alec Ramsey said:


> Someone on youtube said that at the end she was saying "small beckham".
> 
> I was cracking up so hard when she was practicing the grab off to the side when he was first coming out of the building.


That cracked me up too!! and the moment of pause when he saw her and then looked down...omg!! WIN


----------



## talldrnkofwater

lmao!!!! 
piccolo beckham.  omg


----------



## tweegy

lol now we know why VB always looks pissed...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

tweegy said:


> That cracked me up too!! and the moment of pause when he saw her and then looked down...omg!! WIN


 

Oh yes!  That was great!

When they slow-mo'ed his reaction.... :lolots:


----------



## Charlie

OMG!! That reporter is crazy!! That little ninja move she does before going into the crow hahahaha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao @ that video!


----------



## angelnyc89

at the video, I heard about that and I wonder if that lady got in some kind of trouble...

VB looks great in that all black outfit!


----------



## Nola

I might be the only one but I love her being plastered. She needs to let her hair down sometimes, it´s not like she´s drinking all the time, getting home without her panties and letting the paps get a few shots..

Gorgy black outfit! Oi vey that cold sore, looks painful!


----------



## miss_ritz

Well those last few pics certainly proved she has "those days" just like normal people... Props to her for not giving up the 5inch heels when she's severely hungover.


----------



## trueshoelove2

tweegy said:


> lol now we know why VB always looks pissed...



Hahahahhaa my thoughts exactly!


----------



## *want it all*

Reporter is craaaaaaazy!!!!  Yipes!!!


----------



## Jahpson

i love her messy bun in the cupping pic.


----------



## peppers90

Thanks for all the VB pics!!  Can anyone ID the pants  she is wearing in the all black pic with her birkin?   They look so comfy


----------



## angelnyc89

^your best bet is posting it in: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/

I just read an article about DB's "weird" obsession! Which I dont think is werid at all!

http://g.sports.yahoo.com/soccer/wo...s-to-be-a-professional-Lego-bu?urn=sow,255992



> David Beckham wants to be a professional Lego builder
> By Brooks Peck
> 
> Here at Dirty Tackle, we have a running joke about Lionel Messi's fictional, child-like love of Lego. Well, it turns out we pegged that passion on the wrong footballer. Said Davey Becks in his Yahoo! interview with fans from around the world:
> 
> "What would I like to do if I wasn't a footballer? I love drawing cartoons and building Lego with my sons.
> 
> "This is going to make me sound really weird but when I was in Milan I had such a big amount of spare time. I found online that you can buy a Lego model of the Taj Mahal so I bought it and started building it, I only built some of it because I got injured halfway through.
> 
> "I know it's not a career but I love doing it and would like to be a professional Lego builder. My boys are the same, they're obsessed with it.
> 
> "Football has affected my family in an unbelievable way, to travel to so many places, if I'd done something else like been a Lego builder, I wouldn't have been able to do anything like that."
> 
> Really, David? The field of professional Lego building isn't as lucrative as being a world-class footballer and international mega-celebrity? Professional Lego builders don't marry Spice Girls and pose for Armani underwear advertisements? What kind of world do we live in?
> 
> I think it's time you change that, David. Go with your heart, I say! Quit football, roll up your sleeves in a perfectly fashionable way and get down to the Lego building. Finish building that Taj Mahal and then start on a model of the Empire State Building. Then the Eiffel Tower. Then a limited edition carousel with Lego Power Functions motor and sound brick! This is your true calling, David. This can be your legacy.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

LOL a professional Lego builder...

We all have dreams.

I don't think it's weird but I couldn't imagine Becks not playing football.


----------



## Jahpson

he can be one of those sports caster folks.


----------



## Swanky

ahhhhhh, not w/ his voice 
 LOL!


----------



## Jahpson

can you believe that I STILL haven't heard his voice?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I think he should start drinking whiskey and smoking.....



ETA: I am obviously joking!


----------



## Bradysmum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t0iWdLc2nQ

there you go


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ahhhhhh, not w/ his voice
> LOL!




Hehe...


----------



## Swanky

that youtube wasn't that bad. . .  often he sounds very feminine.


----------



## Touch

LOL@ that video. I've always like victoria's tatoo


----------



## Jahpson

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Armani underwear fantasy is crushed and destroyed! 


btw: Justin Timberlake could play him in a biopic


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Yeah the voice definitely kills the lust a bit.  He's one of those that you just wanna put ducktape over the mouth and then enjoy the rest... in silence.


----------



## Bradysmum

I kind of like his voice....


----------



## Alec Ramsey

It just doesn't match his look.  The first time I heard him speak... I think my jaw fell open.  Not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## tweegy

Bradysmum said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t0iWdLc2nQ
> 
> there you go


Dude sounds like young Harry potter...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bradysmum said:


> I kind of like his voice....



Haha... me too  It makes him seem unassuming and humble, and even more shy. That's a great way to offset the amazing looks. That combo, and he never seems too cocky. His confidence is subtle but powerful


----------



## Alec Ramsey

MichelleAntonia said:


> Haha... me too  It makes him seem unassuming and humble, and even more shy. That's a great way to offset the amazing looks. That combo, *and he never seems too cocky. His confidence is subtle but powerful*


 



I like that about him.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

David was at my friend's workplace the other day ...


----------



## Liya

Haha, EVERY woman in that pic is grinning ear to ear. ^


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'd question the sanity of the woman who wasn't!


----------



## Tangerine

He is as close to perfect as it gets, and I'm not even being hyperbolic


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I'd question the sanity of the woman who wasn't!


----------



## angelnyc89

He looks good, as usual!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Vicki has been hiding lately.


----------



## angelnyc89

Turkish Vogue:

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2010/07/25/victoria-beckham-for-vogue-turkey-august-2010/



> It may not be the American Vogue cover she so desperately wants, but its yet another Vogue cover for Victoria Beckham.
> 
> The fashion designer sports long hair for her Vogue Turkey August 2010 cover which was shot by Ellen Von Unwerth.
> 
> The first thing I noticed in her editorial is that shes not doing the pout.
> 
> In her editorial she wears one dress from her own Fall 2010 collection, but the rest of her editorial sees her wearing Turkish designers.
> 
> In her interview she said that she was excited to wear Turkish designers for her shoot. I just love their avant-garde style she gushed.
> 
> Im not sold on the cover, as she looks a little crazy, but the rest of the editorial is amazing.
> 
> I love it when she punches out of her comfort-zone.
> 
> The issue hits newsstands this weekend.



I like her pics, she kind of goes nuts, out of her persona type thing.


----------



## tweegy

She really is one of the best ppl for vogue..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love the cover and the last pic, but the others ones I can take or leave.


----------



## tweegy

Her Leg!!  Can we do a side by side with beyonce's legs?


----------



## Vienne

Great photos.  Love the long hair.


----------



## trueshoelove2

I love the last pic!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

MichelleAntonia said:


> Love the cover and the last pic, but the others ones I can take or leave.


 



Same here.


----------



## Bradysmum

Love it.  She reminds me of old posh here.


----------



## White Orchid

Then mine must be in doubt as he does absolutely nothing for me.  And then there's the voice too...



MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I'd question the sanity of the woman who wasn't!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that  Vogue cover is fierce!
Why wont they give her an American Vogue cover?  they give all of these teeny boppers the cover?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the Vogue cover!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

White Orchid said:


> Then mine must be in doubt as he does absolutely nothing for me. And then there's the voice too...


 
Same here to be honest .. I wouldn't say no to his bank balance but other than that .. no thanks


----------



## Nola

I would like the pics if her face wasn´t so photoshopped.. Or maybe it just looks that way since the photos are so small.


----------



## BagLovingMom

From people.com. I love her dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Vogue pics are nice but I'm still not liking the long hair. 

*Kelly Hoppens Birthday July 28, 2010*

She looks cute, as always. I LOVE those Brian Atwood pumps. VB is to blame for my current obsession with Atwood shoes.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

They both look good.  I'm usually not a fan of a miss matched suit but I really like the look on Becks.  The dress looks great on her and I like her hair and makeup too.  The woman knows how to put herself together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hellllllloooooooo David..


----------



## babypie

I don't like that red dress/cardi thing.  Love the shoes


----------



## angelnyc89

Shes finally wearing color! yummy DB!


----------



## noon

VB looks amazing in red, wish she would wear that colour more often.


----------



## emojosh

david looks amazing! Anyone know who the jacket might be by?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It's different for her, I like it! She should break out of the Audrey routine more often  Dave... well, what can be said about Dave that hasn't been said before? (cue 'Mean Girls' speech LOLOL)


----------



## Star1231

VB looks great, I love that color on her.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i agree she loks great


----------



## ilvoelv

She looks super cute in red.


----------



## tweegy

I Like the dress, But I while I love her shoes I loathe how her feet always looks stuffed into them....


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm just disappointed that her reality show didn't last longer.


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> I'm just disappointed that her reality show didn't last longer.


I will always remember her rampage when the assistant she was interviewing said she liked her husband..


----------



## eggpudding

^LOl considering the whole Rebecca Loos affair..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I liked the part where she was taken her written test for her US licence, lol.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That was hilarious! I think Victoria has an innate sense of comedy, no one gives her credit for it!


----------



## â¥ DiorAddict â¥

What year did she loose all that weight? Ever since whenever it was, she has never put it back on. She would be perfect with a little more weight.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

any ID on the tan cork-looking shoes!?


----------



## ilvoelv

tweegy said:


> I will always remember her rampage when the assistant she was interviewing said she liked her husband..



No way? What happened


----------



## tweegy

ilvoelv said:


> No way? What happened


**if memory serves me correct** She was interviewing a new assistant the girl said something along the lines of how vb is so lucky and david's hot, vb was like "what do you mean" sort of like joe pesci "what do you mean im funny" from goodfellas except vb was serious...the girl was not hired.. she hired a bleh looking girl...it was too funny


----------



## ellieroma

BadRomance93 said:


> I'm just disappointed that her reality show didn't last longer.



:O how did i miss a reality show? when did this happen?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

it was in 98 on nbc.  its also on youtube in segments.  It was only 1 episode...but after that I fell in love w/ her. 
heres part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1uiI42axqU


----------



## angelnyc89

She also did the Bechams coming to America (or something along that title).


----------



## Sarni

so I just watched the link and several others........love her.... she is so so funny!

"I thought my implants were going to fly out of my armpits" lol

(after throwing the first pitch at a Dodgers game. )


----------



## angelnyc89

^I never knew she admitted she had implants!


----------



## marilu

flsurfergirl3 said:


> any ID on the tan cork-looking shoes!?


 
they're Brian Atwood


----------



## MichelleAntonia

There was ALSO one when Dave was moving from Manchester to Madrid.. they were house hunting in Madrid, she was boxing up all her clothes, she made sandwiches for the movers and Dave laughed, like she'd never done that him for him before


----------



## Sarni

haha I don't think she cooks much......

and in the clips I watched today she was talking and laughing w Perez Hilton...then she said is it time to leave? " just a minute while I put my "annoyed" face on! "


----------



## tweegy

she does sound totally different than she looks...when she talks she has personality and humor...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

She's really funny.  I loved the scene with her at the DMV.

OMG... what that hell... the mermaid lady??  ROFL


----------



## ellieroma

talldrnkofwater said:


> it was in 98 on nbc.  its also on youtube in segments.  It was only 1 episode...but after that I fell in love w/ her.
> heres part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1uiI42axqU



Oh how did i miss this, thank you so much!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

tweegy said:


> **if memory serves me correct** She was interviewing a new assistant the girl said something along the lines of how vb is so lucky and david's hot, vb was like "what do you mean" sort of like joe pesci "what do you mean im funny" from goodfellas except vb was serious...the girl was not hired.. she hired a bleh looking girl...it was too funny



I think the girl also then asked if she would be doing any work for David didn't she?


----------



## Sarni

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think the girl also then asked if she would be doing any work for David didn't she?


 
yup and VB said "Why, do you want to?" lol.....the girl was uncomfortable to say the least.

and I agree the DMV was funny.


----------



## tweegy

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think the girl also then asked if she would be doing any work for David didn't she?


LOL I dont remember...


----------



## emojosh

That was a funny moment. If I recall it was like crickets in the background and vb gave the look of death.


----------



## LovesYSL

I thought that was the girl she hired though.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/08/05/david-beckham-sons-toy-story-fans/

The other 2 pics are too big to upload


----------



## Alec Ramsey

LovesYSL said:


> I thought that was the girl she hired though.


 


It was the same girl but she let the girl stumble a bit.  The girl was nervous.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Their boys, especially the youngest, are really cuties!


----------



## angelnyc89

The youngest is the cutest!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MichelleAntonia said:


> There was ALSO one when Dave was moving from Manchester to Madrid.. they were house hunting in Madrid, she was boxing up all her clothes, she made sandwiches for the movers and Dave laughed, like she'd never done that him for him before


 
I never saw this one- i have to find it.  
In my post w/ the link I mean 08 not 98 lol


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ I have to find that one too.  Anyone know what the title of the show was?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It's called "The Real Beckhams"

Part 1 is nowhere to be found, but here's Part 2. It goes through 10.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Thanks MA!!


----------



## tweegy

She talks soooo much more lively than she looks... its shocking everytime...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

That's because she puts on her "miserable face" before she goes out.


----------



## tweegy

Alec Ramsey said:


> That's because she puts on her "miserable face" before she goes out.


lol Soo true


----------



## BadRomance93

People always get on me for not smiling all the time.

When I was younger (like 10) it was all "Oh, your cheek bones are so high/prominent, it's because you smile all the time (or something psyhcotic like that)"...

Little did they know they were jinxing the whole operation!! O_O


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> People always get on me for not smiling all the time.
> 
> When I was younger (like 10) it was all "Oh, your cheek bones are so high/prominent, it's because you smile all the time (or something psyhcotic like that)"...
> 
> Little did they know they were jinxing the whole operation!! O_O


carefull you'll end up with  "kardashian-dead-eye"


----------



## Bagspy

If you watched her movie when she was with Spice girls back in the late 90s, she's pretty talkative.


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> She talks soooo much more lively than she looks... its shocking everytime...


 
She does, and shes funny too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Heathrow Airport August 7th 2010*

I like this look, its a little different from what we normally see.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i love how she wears a 10K bag, $1200 shoes, & abercrombie shorts. LOL


----------



## TwiggyStar

haha, probably abercrombie kids too.. I imagine they'd fit her best!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Scarf and blazer... with shorts and open toed shoes. Doesn't that imbalance make you COLD?? Legs and feet are likely to freeze on the plane and in the airport!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL, I think its obvious VB doesn't approach fashion with practicality in mind. Her only concern is that its cute.....which isn't a bad thing becasue I'm the same way.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I would have prefer different bottoms with the outfit, but other than that FAB!


----------



## eggpudding

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Heathrow Airport August 7th 2010*
> 
> I like this look, its a little different from what we normally see.



She wore this exact same blazer, tank and shorts combo with Alti Booties last year.. like how she has a different scarf, Birkin and Louboutin booties this year


----------



## angelnyc89

That is a cute outfit!


----------



## annamoon

just love the boots, wish I had her budget!!


----------



## wingki

VB makes anything look good


----------



## Jahpson

shorts and ankle boots just don't sit well with me, I don't care who is rocking them. 

Love her accessories anyway


----------



## babypie

*David Beckham Reveals "Most Attractive Thing" About Victoria*

Eleven years after saying "I Do," David Beckham is still head over heels for the wife and mother of his three boys, ex Spice Girl Victoria Beckham.

"_She is an amazing mother_," the soccer stud, 35, told reporters backstage at the Teen Choice Awards in Universal City, Calif. Sunday. "_When you see a woman becoming an amazing person with her children, that is one of the most attractive things about Victoria -- and any woman_."

Although the Los Angeles Galaxy player told UsMagazine.com that sons Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, 8, and Cruz, 5, take precedence in the Beckham household, he also plans special dates to keep the spark alive with Victoria, 36.

"_We make time for each other. We work hard as individuals, but our main job is being parents to our boys. Our boys are our lives_," David told Us. "_Our number one priority is our boys, but we make time for ourselves and go to dinners and romantic weekends_."

And when David and Victoria can't sneak out of the house for a romantic evening, they're perfectly content to stay at home and watch _Glee_ as a family.

"_We watch it sometimes with the boys, but me and Victoria put the boys to bed at 9:00 and watch it_," David said. "_Victoria loves the show_!"


----------



## tweegy

David watches Glee?? ...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^He does it for love...


----------



## birkinbag

*The Beckham Bag Lady*



              VICTORIA BECKHAM knows what sells. The fashion world has buzzed with a rumour that she has hooked up with Katie Hillier to launch a line of handbags - and with the two of them putting their heads together for it, we're already sure we want one... at least.
 Still in the early stages of its conception, the collection will balance Hillier's technical expertise and flare - her work with Marc Jacobs has given her superstar fashion status - with the guaranteed desirability that Beckham's design vision has become known for, silencing any one-time sceptics into stylish admiration.
 News earlier this week that Victoria has persuaded her husband to design a menswear line has been denied by the Beckham camp - but frankly we're looking forward to her handbags much more. Form an orderly queue please.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks Michelle A for posting that video.
I like the last look....but I'm not crazy about the booties.


----------



## flashy.stems

awwww


----------



## angelnyc89

He is smokin HOT and a great father!


----------



## flashy.stems

agreed agreed agreeed


----------



## Jahpson

"amazing mother" 

thats the most attractive thing? not her laugh, legs or personality?


----------



## Star1231

I like everything about the recent airport outfit except for the shorts.


----------



## flashy.stems

i love the airport outfit to bits. i wear abercrombie shorts with expensive shoes/bags/belt too and i think its a great combo to make the outfit casual.

i want her sunglassses soooooo baddddlyyyyyy


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> "amazing mother"
> 
> thats the most attractive thing? not her laugh, legs or personality?



Sounds like he was looking for the politically correct answer.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I believe that he's being honest. He married her for more than just her looks after all 

Just like there are plenty of women out there who will say the most attractive thing about their SO is how they are with their kids.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ i agree. it could be a legit answer and i think she IS a fantastic mother.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I think it's sweet.  And I think a mother likes to be recognized for being a good mother.


----------



## Swanky

It is sweet! Obviously it's not what him fall in love w/ her.  But it's probably how his love for her has evolved.


----------



## emojosh

Things have been awfully quite on the Beckham front...


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the park with the boys (August 14)


----------



## Jahpson

love her ripped jeans


----------



## babypie

Taking care of his growling tummy, David Beckham was spotted stopping into La Esquina restaurant in New York City last Thursday (August 12).

The English soccer stud looked a bit serious as he entered the Manhattan eatery for a quick dinner, perhaps perturbed by Fabio Capellos remarks that he was not needed by the English squad and was a bit too old.

In related news, David is also stressed out that *his sister is on welfare* back in the UK, especially since hes always been a source of financial support to her.

A source explained, David had no idea Lynne was on benefits. He bought her the house she lives in. He has always provided for her and her children. He has given her money and anything she needs, so he is clearly baffled and really quite upset.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

David looks really hot in that photo!

Victoria can do casual really well.  I love the whole look she has in those photos, especially the jeans.  I love the bulldog too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love seeing her in casual clothes!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Is that bulldog theirs?? I didn't know they had a dog!

Dave looks really, really good, as always  I hope all this drama with Capello calms down and he can return to the England squad in SOME capacity.


----------



## emojosh

Victoria does do casual really well! Dave is looking exceptionally flustered but hot in that photo...


----------



## marilu

anything new?


----------



## platinum_girly

> David Beckham and wife Victoria take their three sons  Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, 7, and Cruz, 5  to spend some quality time with friends at a beach house on Sunday afternoon (August 22) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> Romeo and Cruz both wore mini-versions of their dads #23 soccer team jerseys  AC Milan and Real Madrid, respectively. The boys were all spotted practicing their soccer skills with each other too!
> 
> Also spotted at the get-together was a Beckham family friend, British chef Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## emojosh

. I like her look these days. With the shorts and tank she looks like a mom next door. She seems really down to earth.


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks yummy!


----------



## Jahpson

I don't like Vicki's california look :ninja:

if I want to see shorts and tank tops, I'll hit up the local mall. LMAO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jahpson said:


> I don't like Vicki's california look :ninja:
> 
> if I want to see shorts and tank tops, I'll hit up the local mall. LMAO



LOL, I agree.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Can't believe she is wearing these shoes !!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I LOVE this look on her! It's summer ffs, in the 90s, he can't be all Audrey-ed out!  She looks great. As does Dave. He does the California look so perfectly


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Agreed! I like to see her change it up every once in a while.


----------



## bounce

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham at the park with the boys (August 14)


 can anyone Id thes sunglasses??? thank you


----------



## Tangerine

She seems soooo much younger when she dresses casually, with little makeup and a ponytail


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG VB is wearing converses! I didnt know she owned a pair!  She does casual really well. DB looks freakin HOT as usual.
^Yea, she looks like if shes in her 20's.


----------



## eggpudding

I love it when VB dresses down! She looks so cool. And still manages to make a tank, shorts, and Converse look hip.


----------



## Swanky

bounce said:


> can anyone Id thes sunglasses??? thank you



Please post in the Can You ID Forum please


----------



## karo

I love her holiday look! I think she looks cute and really nice not dressed up.


----------



## marilu

bounce said:


> can anyone Id thes sunglasses??? thank you


 
they are victoria beckham grill aviators


----------



## flashy.stems

victoria and david both look soo good in caj wear


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham arriving at Heathrow (September 3)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finally..new pics! Love the whole look..wish she would go back to short hair..


----------



## noon

I don't think this has been mentioned but shes officially on twitter - vbfashionweek


----------



## bisousx

She looks great in the new pics! I want to copy the blazer and shorts look soon...


----------



## emojosh

She looks fantastic!


----------



## angelnyc89

^She does. I never knew she was on twitter, she only has 7 tweets, and just posted a pic of her new dog.


----------



## marilu

http://showbiz.sky.com/poshs-frock-fans


----------



## YSoLovely

> Victoria Beckham and BFF Eva Longoria dine at British chef Gordon Ramsay&#8217;s London restaurant Maze in Mayfair on Saturday night (September 4).
> 
> &#8220;Out with @evalongoria who is looking amazing in one of my [Victoria Beckham] dresses from the fall collection,&#8221; Victoria tweeted. &#8220;in love and light,vb xxxx.&#8221;


















+ bonus Eva in VB


----------



## coutureddd

noon said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned but shes officially on twitter - vbfashionweek



i think its funny that VB and Danielle Staub from RHONJ use the same "love and light" phrase.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Extensions??? Noooooooooo, Victoria, you DON'T need them!!


----------



## MarieG

Love her!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## nillacobain

michelleantonia said:


> extensions??? Noooooooooo, victoria, you don't need them!!


 
ita


----------



## angelnyc89

Eva looks great! VB looks skinny, and I think its cause the hair. It looks better with certain outfits but not with this. Maybe she should go back to short.


----------



## Swanky

the hair looks stringy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MichelleAntonia said:


> Extensions??? Noooooooooo, Victoria, you DON'T need them!!



I agree. I'm not really too fond of the extensions. IMO, it takes away sharp, chic look that I had come to love about her.


----------



## flirtsy

vb looks best  of course. i love her dress.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

It talks about her clothing designs and says she'll be launching her own line of bags. No mention of Hermes. I wonder if she'll continue to use H bags after her own line of bags goes on the market?


----------



## chloe-babe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the hair looks stringy



Matches the body 


Eva looks amazing by comparison, she brings the dress to life


----------



## noon

I don't like her hair, but Eva looks amazing.


----------



## candypants1100

i think eva looks really great in white.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm following VB on twitter now but she annoys me because she says "love & light" like Danielle Staub LOL


----------



## emojosh

I don't like _These extensions._ I don't mind more natural, non-stringy polyesterish ones, but these look really bad. Maybe it's been so long since she had long extensions that she forgot that quality was paramount? 

Plus didn't she say she stopped wearing them because David hated them falling out during sex? So I guess there's not much sex happening in the Beckham household these days if the return of the extensions is any indication...


----------



## Jahpson

for the very exception of the xylophone on her chest, VB looks fab


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Heathrow Airport Sept 7th 2010*

It's a simple look but she looks cute. I really like the shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

absolutely adorable outfit! Looks so comfortable.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

those shoes are adorable.  I hate her hair!


----------



## Michele26

Her hair looks greasy and stringy.

She looks so much younger when her hair is short.


----------



## annamoon

shoes are sooooo cute and total change from what Victoria has been wearing recently


----------



## Angel1988

It's really weird, I usually love the way she dresses, but I don't love a single thing of that outfit. It's still way way better than the averege celeb, and of course her body helps a lot, but I wouldn't wear a single piece myself.

I don't like the stompy front of the shoes. I do like the color of her dress, but for me it should've been a bit more fitter at the waist area. Her sunglasses are nice too.

I actually think she looks much younger with long hair, though I hope she lets her natural hair grow and doesn't put in too much extensions. It damaged her hair the last time.

All in all, I'd give her an 8/10.


----------



## angelnyc89

That outfit is just adorable and looks comfortable to. She should take out the extensions. She does look nice in long hair (not recently) maybe she should grow her natural hair?


----------



## karo

She looks good, but the extensions are horrible.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Michele26 said:


> Her hair looks greasy and stringy.
> 
> She looks so much younger when her hair is short.




Ita..


----------



## Tacky

Ehhhh, I usually love everything she wears but that dress isn't my favorite.  The picture with her hands in her pockets makes it look like she's wearing a maternity dress.  I love the shoes.  I like her hair either long or short.  She has great cheekbones so she looks good both ways, IMO.


----------



## candypants1100

i think that outfit is cute on her...not loving the hair tho


----------



## Blueberry

Her shoes are so cute !


----------



## nillacobain

Blueberry said:


> Her shoes are so cute !


 

Ita


----------



## Ms.parker123

Victoria in Kitt heels? Wow. im suprised!


----------



## chloe-babe

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i'm following VB on twitter now but she annoys me because she says "love & light" like Danielle Staub LOL



I agree lol, I mean, what does it even mean 

I hate her extensions, she looks a billion times better without these horrid fakies in !


----------



## materialgurl

wow eva looks great in that white VB dress!!!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in NYC (September 8)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh I like that dress..she looks good in green..


----------



## angelnyc89

Love the green dress on her.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Love the color!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

such a prety color dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

awesome dress & shoes!


----------



## Tangerine

My sixty year old ex-Army uncle told me that teal is my color and I should wear it more. I trust his style advice 

So... what I'm saying in a really stupid way, is I LOVE THAT DRESS I NEED IT!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

New fragrance advert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9ACpkyhKeY


----------



## Compass Rose

Normally, I'm not a really big fan of hers, but I do like that green dress.  Actually, she is pretty much understated in her elegance when I think about it.


----------



## Jahpson

love her shoes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ You and me both. They are Brian Atwood resort 2010...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About Sept 9th 2010*

I love this look.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks amazing..hair looks a tad better there..


----------



## Jahpson

for the exception of that "scarf" she looks really cute


----------



## GOALdigger

love it especially if you added like 10 more pounds to the outfit.


----------



## wingki

VB is reminding me of her WAG days! LOL


----------



## Swanky

oh that hair! 
So stringy and unkempt looking.


----------



## FashionHouse

Love her! My style icon.


----------



## angelnyc89

The hair. blah 
That outfit is cute. Is she in NYC?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ i think she is in NYC- it's a bit chilly today


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats why I asked. It was breezish, chilly today.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

GOALdigger said:


> love it especially if you added like 10 more pounds to the outfit.


----------



## karo

She looks really nice, but the hair ruins it all.


----------



## Star1231

I like the outfit except for the scarf and hair.


----------



## Michele26

I would never think to pair that scarf (or any long scarf) with that outfit.

The hair has to go.


----------



## Tacky

Every day is a fashion show for this woman. She never gets it wrong.


----------



## Hermes LV

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Sept 9th 2010*
> 
> I love this look.



she is a stick figure....how much does she weight 60 or 50 pounds?

if she gained a little weight shed be prettier


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out and about in NYC (September 10)
Mrs Beckham tweeted, "Lip glosses you must have!! Burberry lip glow no.9  and no.10. x vb x" before writing, "u must have #CHANEL khaki vert,  khaki rose, khaki brun!!!!! x VB x


----------



## talldrnkofwater

her nips are perculating in some of those pics.  
i like her dress.


----------



## noon

She also tweeted what she is wearing in ^ those pics.

#TodayImWearing a Loewe dress and bag with Brian Atwood shoes... looking forward to seeing you tonight @aston20133! x VB x


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks


----------



## Michele26

Wonder why she hasn't had on her fabulous diamond studs lately?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love that Loewe dress on her, as usual, she looks fab.


----------



## angelnyc89

Very pretty.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm definitely going to take her advice on that makeup!


----------



## amber11

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About Sept 9th 2010*
> 
> I love this look.



don't like the skirt- to short it reminds me of her WAG days, and she needs to put some root lifter in her hair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest look..


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the Bergdorf Goodman party (September 10)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Loving it!


----------



## Liya

Amazing as always...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love her dress.
oh Brian Atwood *swoon*


----------



## Swanky

I don't like this look  . . .  normally I like dresses like that but it makes her look bigger than she is.  And the hair is still looking sort of dirty and stringy


----------



## noon

Is that a rose gold Daytona? Gorgeous!


----------



## babypie




----------



## angelnyc89

^Does she have makeup on there? Her face looks odd.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She looks soooo tired...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## Michele26

Oh, that hair!


----------



## chloe-babe

Adore the Bergdorf look, she looks lovely there 

Maybe the last piccies were taken the morning after heheeee, she sure looks tired


----------



## Tacky

Wow, she does look like she needs some sleep. Great outfit, though.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Look like her face is catching up with her age now. Slow it down Vicki!
But the outfit is so classy, lady-like


----------



## amber11

babypie said:


>



her face looks swollen or something... and why are her friends not telling her to  oomph up the hair or something!

those shoes are to die for tho


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Omg when I saw that pic, I was going to say her face looks just like mine. I didn't think it looked tired and swollen or old. I must not have a good perspective on myself. uh oh


----------



## Sweetpea83

How Posh! Victoria Beckham Debuts New Line of Handbags at Runway Show:

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...Top+Headlines)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## Michele26

^^Does that mean she'll stop carrying H?


----------



## Nola

Oo fabo news about the handbags! Is that hers with the link pic? I love that!


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> How Posh! Victoria Beckham Debuts New Line of Handbags at Runway Show:
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...Top+Headlines)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


 

I love the pink crocodile bag!


----------



## Jahpson

fiefkedeteut said:


> She looks soooo tired...


 
I know...


----------



## bextasy

I love that ring!


----------



## bextasy

She did look weird in that pic


----------



## Sweetpea83

nillacobain said:


> I love the pink crocodile bag!




Me too..


----------



## White Orchid

Whenever I see Posh, my eyes automatically gravitate towards her feet and how uncomfortable she must be, despite how beautiful her shoes are.


----------



## angelnyc89

Michele26 said:


> ^^Does that mean she'll stop carrying H?


 
I think thats what everybody is wondering?!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Not sure if this has been posted, nor am I sure of the validity but...
 Just like last year, Victoria Beckham is returning to The View after the launch of her new collection. The fashion designer will be a guest on Friday's (9/17) show.

"It's Fashion Friday: We're showcasing the creations of acclaimed designer/pop music superstar Victoria Beckham. Plus, Sherri will get a cooking lesson."


----------



## Swanky

She'll still carry Hermes I'm sure.  She doesn't wear VB clothing exclusively.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats true, I know she wears her own jeans, and a lot of her dresses, I wonder if she will atleast rock her handbags, atleast once.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in NYC (September 14).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks amazing..loving the whole look!


----------



## Swanky

her chest looks bony. . . like Rachel Zoe's


----------



## Jahpson

simple casual look. love it


----------



## noon

Love the look!


----------



## nillacobain

^Me too!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the look, I love her CL!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving an NYC Hotel Sept 15th 2010
*
I LOVE this look minus the scarf....def gonna copy it. She's been looking so amazing lately.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

I love the look minus the shoes.  LOL  I like the shoes just not with that outfit.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ooooh stripes and that scarf, I love it!


----------



## Bagspy

Ooh, the scarf, stripes, shorts, shoes love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Don't think this was posted...

*Arriving to Nobu Sept 12th 2010*

I love those leather pants...she wears them well.


----------



## Nola

^Gorgeous, just fabulous


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Amazing look!!!!


----------



## ellieroma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Leaving an NYC Hotel Sept 15th 2010
> *
> I LOVE this look minus the scarf....def gonna copy it. She's been looking so amazing lately.




Love the outfit, but im not feeling the shoes with the shorts - i know she wouldnt, but it would look so cute with a pair of ballerinas.


----------



## Tacky

I love the striped sweater with the scarf and the shorts. So cute.


----------



## noon

VB has been looking fierce lately!


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yes she has. I love both looks. Did anyone else realize she has a huge bag in the previous pic? (#3349) That cant be her luggage because she's still in NYC.


----------



## tweegy

^ Yeh whats the deal with the bag?

She has been looking very fab!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Damn, I love the last look.  Those leather pants


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving both of those latest looks!


----------



## Jahpson

love love that latest look with the leather pants


----------



## noon

angelnyc89 said:


> Did anyone else realize she has a huge bag in the previous pic? (#3349) That cant be her luggage because she's still in NYC.





tweegy said:


> ^ Yeh whats the deal with the bag?



I'm pretty sure that is one of the bags from her new line.


----------



## tweegy

Well, Its a big A$$ bag...


----------



## Swanky

looks boxy, like a briefcase, perhaps she had been in a meeting.


----------



## Michele26

From what I could see of the bag from the photo it reminds me of a bag a salesman with catalogs would carry.


----------



## Jahpson

it did look like either a briefcase or luggage (or maybe a new way to carry her most prized bags lol)


----------



## eggpudding

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Don't think this was posted...
> 
> *Arriving to Nobu Sept 12th 2010*
> 
> I love those leather pants...she wears them well.



Very Kate Moss-esque.


----------



## nillacobain

noon said:


> I'm pretty sure that is one of the bags from her new line.


 

Yes, it is. She also tweeted (sp?) that she was on her way to LA.


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## angelnyc89

Michele26 said:


> From what I could see of the bag from the photo it reminds me of a bag a salesman with catalogs would carry.


 
Thats what it reminded me off! Like she's a salesman going door to door.


----------



## OnyxBear

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Don't think this was posted...
> 
> *Arriving to Nobu Sept 12th 2010*
> 
> I love those leather pants...she wears them well.


Damn she looks hot. Love those pants!


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ I love that whole look.  Gorgeous!  
I must agree with everyone else about her hair, though.  I wanted to like her long hair, as I love long hair, but I think she looks sooo much fiercer with her shorter hair, not to mention younger.


----------



## tweegy

Michele26 said:


> From what I could see of the bag from the photo it reminds me of a bag a salesman with catalogs would carry.


 Maybe Victorias selling encyclopedias on the side??......


----------



## eggpudding

The new boxy bags she's been carrying are the Victoria bag from her own line


----------



## MarieG

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham out in NYC (September 14).




LOVE her style! Esp. lately! Thanks so much for sharing! 

What do you ladies think of her Victoria handbag? I was so excited when I heard taht she is coming out with her own bag line because I love her Hermes bags but this style isn't growing on me. I think it's a bit too simple and boxy. What do you ladies think?


----------



## nillacobain

MarieG said:


> LOVE her style! Esp. lately! Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> *What do you ladies think of her Victoria handbag?* I was so excited when I heard taht she is coming out with her own bag line because I love her Hermes bags but this style isn't growing on me. I think it's a bit too simple and boxy. What do you ladies think?


 

I like its shape but I prefer the crocodile runway version to the plain one she's carrying outside the hotel.


----------



## Jahpson

I saw crocodile too, my wallet says plain. lol


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> I saw crocodile too, my wallet says plain. lol


 



Any idea of their retail price?


----------



## Ladybug09

VB on the view


I like her fashions how they follow the classic shape. Timeless.(in general, not talking about the ones below specifically.)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-I-want-celebrate-curves--I-dont-myself.html

'I want to celebrate curves... even though I don't have many myself,' says Victoria Beckham the size zero fashion designer
By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 7:23 PM on 17th September 2010
Comments (15) Add to My Stories Victoria Beckham has revealed she wants her fashion line to be a celebration of womanly curves - despite being a rail thin size zero.

The Spice Girl turned designer showed off the latest looks from her new collection on US TV show The View today.

She said: 'For me, colour is always important. So I've got some strong colours this season. It's about texture, and also a lot of drapery.
'And I just want to celebrate a woman's curves. Although, you're right, I don't have that many myself.'
 On the sofa: Victoria Beckham joins Barbara Walters and Whoopi Goldberg on The View to talk about her Spring 2011 fashion collection
 Posh looks: The star was on the show to talk about her Spring 2011 fashion collection
Host Barbara Walters said: 'I didn't say anything!'
Victoria added: 'I want to celebrate a woman's curves. I love a woman's body and I want to make women look and feel fantastic.'
She then showed off several looks from her fall collection, including her handbags, to applause from the studio audience.

She said the bags were aimed at working mums - which means that they are 'chic' as well as spacious.

She also joked that she plans to stick with designing, rather than return to her singing days with the Spice Girls.

 Body of work: Posh said she wanted her clothing to celebrate a woman's shapely figure, but admitted she didn't have many curves
Asked by Barbara Walters if she planned to perform again, Victoria, 36, joked: 'I don't think so. I was never really that good anyway!'
She also told how she would love to dress America's First Lady, Michelle *****.
She said: 'I would love to.
'You know, I dressed Sarah Jessica Parker for an event at the White House so I'm getting there. I'm in the door!'
She also beamed with pride as Walters showed off the front page of fashion industry bible Women's Wear Daily [WWD], featuring one of Victoria's designs.
The mother-of-three said: 'It's been a real whirlwind. To be on the cover of WWD is such a big deal.'
 Look, she's smiling! Victoria giggled as she was asked if she would ever go back to the days of performing with the Spice Girls. She confessed she was 'never really that good' 
Explaining that she designed it herself, she said: 'With this dress that was on the cover it was me in my studio, with a metre-and-a-half of parachute silk, draping it on myself and tying it in a knot and saying, "OK, what do I think?"
'And to look at where it started and see it on the cover, it is incredible, it really is a dream come true.'
She also set the record straight about comments she refused to use size zero models for her fashion shows.

'The tabloids said that I said that, and in actual fact I didn't,' she said.
 Proud moment: Posh said she was delighted that fashion industry newspaper Women's Wear Daily featured one of her dresses on the cover
'However it is something that I do agree with and take into consideration every season. I take my position very seriously.
'For me so long as the girls are healthy, aren't too young and [are] fit, that's what I'm looking for. I don't want a really, really skinny model.'
She admitted that she was a size zero herself - but said she was healthy.
She said: 'I work out, I eat healthily, I'm running around after three children.'
She also weighed in on an earlier discussion the four female hosts were having about being bored of their own children.
'I wouldn't say I'm bored,' she said. 'I'm a bit fed up of having footballs kicked at me. Obviously they love soccer because of [dad] David [Beckham. Being a mum is hard.
'Being a working mum is extra hard.'
And she admitted that she might be living out fantasies of having a baby girl by dressing up the family's pet pooch, Coco.
 Juggling act: Victoria says being a working mother is 'extra hard'
She said: 'She does get a pedicure, yes. The kids really have a lot of fun with Coco. And yes, it is dog friendly nail polish.
'She's a bulldog, she needs all the help she can get! We tried to femninize her a little bit, make her feel sexy.'
When it was suggested that she might need to have a daughter, she said: 'One day if we're lucky enough. They're all [the other kids] getting so big.'
And she poked fun at husband of 11 years, David. She said: 'He's great, we're very lucky.
'He's a pain in the neck sometimes, don't get me wrong. I mean, he looks perfect...'
Meanwhile, everyone in the audience of the ABC network show got to take home a bottle of her signature perfume. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rate-curves--I-dont-myself.html#ixzz0zoWycSyF


----------



## karo

*Romeo Beckham* had an entourage in tow at his basketball game in Brentwood, California yesterday as parents David and Victoria and brothers *Brooklyn*, 11, and *Cruz*, 5, cheered him on from the sidelines (September 16)


----------



## Jahpson

omg this family is so adorable


----------



## talldrnkofwater

damn, I forgot she was on the View today- I even posted it a few pages back.  Let me ck the site.
the whole ep is on the site.  I'm at work- can't watch it now.


----------



## Nikk

I like how she is honest


----------



## Sarni

love her..she is stylish, gorgeous and very funny!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I LOVE when her and Dave are all casual matchy


----------



## atlbaggirl

... w/ models wearing dresses from the Spring 2011 @ the taping of the View --I want every item of clothing in this collection and oh yeah the handbags too ...


----------



## Swanky

I watched it, she was cute!  She covered her mouth everytime she laughed though. . .  so odd how insecure she is about that.


----------



## angelnyc89

She is so short even with heels! I think she is honest and I am glad she shows that she is human, I think sometimes we forget that. She looks good with the family dressed down.


----------



## eggpudding

LOVE VB, love the Beckhams. That interview confirms for me how adorable she is!


----------



## Jayne1

I watched the View today and I agree with everyone - VB seems lovely and her style is fabulous.

I have a question about her fashions. First of all, she said she has a shoe line and her models were wearing shoes from the line - except she was not. She also wasn&#8217;t wearing her own clothes from her line... that reminds me of Jessica Simpson, Kathy Lee Gifford, Sarah Jessica (with the Halston line), Kim K, people that have clothing lines but don't wear the clothes themselves.  Do you think this is similar?  I'm also curious to see if she gives up her Birkins in favour of her own similar line of bags.

Also, in answer to Sherri's question about non-slim, more average bodies being able to wear her clothes... she said yes, the clothes were for everyone.  But her clothes look so form fitting, I can&#8217;t imagine who could wear them but the very, very slender... in fact, I don't she's designing for anyone BUT the very slender, in spite of what she said. 

I liked what she was wearing the most!  The jacket and tee were not her's... but I really loved the way they looked on her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> She is so short even with heels! I think she is honest and I am glad she shows that she is human, I think sometimes we forget that. She looks good with the family dressed down.




I think the models are just giants  

They all kind of look like her from a distance, don't you think? For a moment I couldn't tell which one was VB! lol. The dark hair, style, stance, etc.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

VB wears clothing from her own line quite a bit. The jeans she wore on "The View" today are from her denim line, and we all know how much she wore those nude and black Brian Atwood pumps, which were designed for her line. She wears her line of sunglasses quite a bit too..

I love every dress from her fall 2010 line,very streamlined and chic. IDK how well her dresses would look on the average sized woman but I also don't think she's strictly catering to skinny minnies either...I can picture myself in one of her dresses and I'm not a "very, very slender" woman. 

I'm glad she wore her hair up today..it looks so much better.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> VB wears clothing from her own line quite a bit.* The jeans she wore on "The View" today are from her denim line, and we all know how much she wore those nude and black Brian Atwood pumps, which were designed for her line.* She wears her line of sunglasses quite a bit too..
> 
> I love every dress from her fall 2010 line,very streamlined and chic. IDK how well her dresses would look on the average sized woman but I also don't think she's strictly catering to skinny minnies either...I can picture myself in one of her dresses and I'm not a "very, very slender" woman.
> 
> I'm glad she wore her hair up today..it looks so much better.


Those were jeans? I was watching in the kitchen on a small TV screen. I thought they were leggings.  I've never seen jeans that tight and slender.  Thanks for the info!

Also... I thought she was wearing Louboutins today - they had the red sole.  Those weren't the Brian Atwood shoes you were mentioning?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ The pants she wore today are denim leggings  According to her twitter the jacket and pants are from her line... She did wear Loubies today but she's been seen in these, which Atwood designed for her line (photo below) many times.






I like that she doesn't wear her line exclusively, I think I'd get bored with her style really quickly if she did. Nothing wrong with mixing it up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those family pics!


----------



## mzbag

VB is a "Bad Mother Shut Your Mouth" and she holds the record hands down for the 
Hermes Birkin. 

You go VB work it!


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ The pants she wore today are denim leggings  According to her twitter the jacket and pants are from her line... She did wear Loubies today but she's been seen in these, which Atwood designed for her line (photo below) many times.


In that case, I'm very impressed... I loved her outfit today.


----------



## Nikk

Is her line going to be expensive?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Her line is on the pricey side but she offers a lot of cute things. Netaporter sold out of most of her dresses pretty quickly but some of her jeans are still up on the site. Go have a look 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Victoria_Beckham
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Victoria_Beckham_Denim/Clothing


----------



## Nikk

thanks


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh lots of gossip sites stating that a huge Beckham story is going to break shortly ...........!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Those were jeans? I was watching in the kitchen on a small TV screen. I thought they were leggings. I've never seen jeans that tight and slender. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Also... I thought she was wearing Louboutins today - they had the red sole. Those weren't the Brian Atwood shoes you were mentioning?


----------



## noon

^yup lots of people on twitter are saying the story that's about to drop is that David has a 16 year old daughter.


----------



## chloe-babe

noon said:


> ^yup lots of people on twitter are saying the story that's about to drop is that David has a 16 year old daughter.



yep, or that he is doing another Wayne Rooney impression in the scoring dept 

Will be interesting to see how this pans out .......


----------



## Sweetpea83

noon said:


> ^yup lots of people on twitter are saying the story that's about to drop is that David has a 16 year old daughter.




Uh ohs..


----------



## Swanky

Well, at least they weren't married 16 yrs ago


----------



## Swanky

http://coverawards.com/2010/09/22/david-beckham-had-an-affair-with-a-hooker/

David Beckham Had An Affair With A Hooker!







Uh oh &#8211; this week&#8217;s In Touch reveals that David Beckham not only cheated on Victoria but did so with a $10, 000 a night hooker. The magazine reports that he didn&#8217;t use protection during a threesome and doesn&#8217;t prefer Posh&#8217;s &#8220;super-thin&#8221; physique.


----------



## kroquet

Maybe the hooker smiles occasionally.


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Yep, thats much more plausable! he is like every other footballer - really hope this is not true actually, his children are old enough to fully understand this, you really dont want David to be a douchebag!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

10g a night?  wow!!! I hope this isnt true, esp the unprotected part.


----------



## tweegy

.. I am soooo not surprised... Didn't he also have an affair with a babysitter a few yrs back??


----------



## noon

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/22/irma-nici-david-beckham-_n_734603.html

According to a journalist on twitter the NYPost were supposed to be running the story today but decided against it due to legal reasons.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a shame..if it's true.


----------



## chloe-babe

He is absolutely denying the story, oh dear, shades of Rebecca Loos all over again.


----------



## chloe-babe

link to denial here

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-i-never-hired-a-10000-a-night-hooker-2010229


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, at least they weren't married 16 yrs ago
> 
> davidbeckham.fans-online.com/photos/18140-6/beckham-wed12.jpg


 
I love her wedding dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloe-babe said:


> He is absolutely denying the story, oh dear, shades of Rebecca Loos all over again.


 
I still think there is some truth to that story...


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.

I too loved the dresses, particularly the last 2 I think but COME ON.  If you're above a size 12 (Aussie size, not sure what that is in US sizes) you're going to look bad in it or like a sausage.  They are so not designed for women with hips or bit of padding.  They looked good and sat well because the models were incredibly slim.

Victoria was OK, but I was bothered by the number of times she kept staring at the monitor to see herself. I think she's incredibly insecure in her skin but pleasant enough to watch.

If Becks did cheat I wouldn't be surprised.  Men are weak and the world is full of sluts who would gladly cavort with a married man with no qualms.



Jayne1 said:


> I watched the View today and I agree with everyone - VB seems lovely and her style is fabulous.
> 
> I have a question about her fashions. First of all, she said she has a shoe line and her models were wearing shoes from the line - except she was not. She also wasnt wearing her own clothes from her line... that reminds me of Jessica Simpson, Kathy Lee Gifford, Sarah Jessica (with the Halston line), Kim K, people that have clothing lines but don't wear the clothes themselves.  Do you think this is similar?  I'm also curious to see if she gives up her Birkins in favour of her own similar line of bags.
> 
> Also, in answer to Sherri's question about non-slim, more average bodies being able to wear her clothes... she said yes, the clothes were for everyone.  But her clothes look so form fitting, I cant imagine who could wear them but the very, very slender... in fact, I don't she's designing for anyone BUT the very slender, in spite of what she said.
> 
> I liked what she was wearing the most!  The jacket and tee were not her's... but I really loved the way they looked on her.


----------



## Jahpson

and that hooker is proud of it too. 



> In a worldwide exclusive interview with In Touch, Irma Nici, a former high-class call girl, claims she's slept with the world's most famous soccer star, David Beckham, five times in 2007 and spills every dirty detail of their affair. "It was a high," Irma, 26, tells In Touch. "All of these women dream of being with him, and I got to hook up with him.* It was very exciting*."




eta: Victoria looks absolutely adorable on her wedding day. awwww


----------



## chloe-babe

Love the way they call them high class hookers lol!!! Yep v high class


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe him a whole lot more than Ashton.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ashton? What about him..lol..I'm curious.


----------



## Jahpson

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Ashton? What about him..lol..I'm curious.



rumors going around that Ashton cheated on demi.

Even if its true, Demi can do nothing but laugh her ass off!. The woman can find another "handsome young thing" in 30 seconds...assuming the rumor is true.


----------



## eggpudding

http://laineygossip.com/David_Beckh...with_prostitute_22sept10.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0

I believed he didn't stop after Rebecca Loos, only got smarter with the confidentiality agreements. Not sure whether to believe this pathetic hooker or not, I hope more sluts don't come crawling out the woodwork a la Tiger Woods


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> rumors going around that Ashton cheated on demi.
> 
> Even if its true, Demi can do nothing but laugh her ass off!. The woman can find another "handsome young thing" in 30 seconds...assuming the rumor is true.




Oooh..interesting..


----------



## chloe-babe

Also interesting that he has immediately threatened to sue this one. He sure didnt do that with Rebecca Loo's


----------



## nillacobain

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I too loved the dresses, particularly the last 2 I think but COME ON. If you're above a size 12 (Aussie size, not sure what that is in US sizes) you're going to look bad in it or like a sausage. They are so not designed for women with hips or bit of padding. They looked good and sat well because the models were incredibly slim.
> 
> Victoria was OK, but I was bothered by the number of times she kept staring at the monitor to see herself. I think she's incredibly insecure in her skin but pleasant enough to watch.
> 
> If Becks did cheat I wouldn't be surprised. *Men are weak and the world is full of sluts who would gladly cavort with a married man with no qualms*.


 
(Sadly) Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> eta: *Victoria looks absolutely adorable on her wedding day.* awwww


 
ITA! And she was wearing so little make-up and still looked amazing!


----------



## Vendrazi

Okay, obviously I don't get out in the world enough, but WHAT ON EARTH can a hooker do for $10k/night that a $400/night hooker won't? Esp. as "keep her mouth shut...afterwards, at least" isn't on the list.


----------



## angelnyc89

White Orchid said:


> Men are weak and the world is full of sluts who would gladly cavort with a married man with no qualms.


 
Well said. Unfortantely its sad and true.



chloe-babe said:


> Love the way they call them high class hookers lol!!! Yep v high class


 
Arent they called "escorts"?! lol

I hope the Beckam's rumour isnt true, for the sake of their 3 adorable sons.
I also hope the Ashton&Demi rumours aint true either. They're such an adorable couple.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's not looking good for Ashton, the girl has text messages!!!!!!!!  When will these men learn: you don't text your sidepiece, ESPECIALLY if you're famous.  They will come back to haunt you


----------



## angelnyc89

^Really? Woah, he should've know better! This is sad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not looking good for Ashton, the girl has text messages!!!!!!!!  When will these men learn: you don't text your sidepiece, ESPECIALLY if you're famous.  They will come back to haunt you


----------



## emojosh

Apparently David lost it and almost had a fight with a pap over these rumors. Video anyone?


----------



## Jahpson

oh boy!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not looking good for Ashton, the girl has text messages!!!!!!!!  When will these men learn: you don't text your sidepiece, ESPECIALLY if you're famous.  They will come back to haunt you


 you lie!!! Bwahahahahaahahaha!!


Apparently david was apparently in my neck of the woods this weekend doing some sort of training thing....


----------



## flsurfergirl3




----------



## emojosh

flsurfergirl3 said:


>




I looked for this last night but my work computer was being slowwww. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

emojosh said:


> I looked for this last night but my work computer was being slowwww. Thanks for sharing!



no problemo! i watched it multiple times. he is so yummy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He is yummy, I agree. Poor guy, I feel sorry for him being heckled like that.


----------



## nataliam1976

kroquet said:


> Maybe the hooker smiles occasionally.



do we have most hilarious comments prizes stored somewhere? Kroquet needs a bagload of them!


----------



## nataliam1976

eggpudding said:


> http://laineygossip.com/David_Beckh...with_prostitute_22sept10.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0
> 
> I believed he didn't stop after Rebecca Loos, only got smarter with the confidentiality agreements. Not sure whether to believe this pathetic hooker or not, I hope more sluts don't come crawling out the woodwork a la Tiger Woods



Absolutely agree. On another note, I cant believe Coleen took Wayne Rooney back. Some women


----------



## eggpudding

^I know.. and Abby Clancey  

They really don't need those men!


----------



## angelnyc89

flsurfergirl3 said:


>




This video no longer works! David beat me to it!


----------



## emojosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvyhzNVzc6o

Not the greatest quality but hey it works.


----------



## Sweetpea83

How did the paps get in the locker room?


----------



## Jahpson

nataliam1976 said:


> Absolutely agree. On another note, I cant believe Coleen took Wayne Rooney back. Some women



huh? please elaborate. I missed that one...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sweetpea83 said:


> How did the paps get in the locker room?



I think this was on the way to the locker room.

Its a little out of order really, I know some of it comes with the job of celebrity but he's had to put up with so much stuff that has nothing to do with his football in my opinion. (he's still hot though!! )  Maybe the hooker's profits were down and she thought that 'celebrity endorsement' was the way to go?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah yes..

..well..I hope it isn't true about the hooker..


----------



## OnyxBear

Being famous must be really tough at times, with people targeting you with bizarre things both real and imagined. In my mind, really rich is fine. Famous? Not so sure...


----------



## eggpudding

Jahpson said:


> huh? please elaborate. I missed that one...



Just another England star hooker scandal, where the wife/baby mother/fiancee takes back their scumbag cheating footballer husbands. Typical hooker/threesome storyline


----------



## Jahpson

^ ah


----------



## angelnyc89

OnyxBear said:


> Being famous must be really tough at times, with people targeting you with bizarre things both real and imagined. In my mind, really rich is fine. Famous? Not so sure...


 
Very true about the famous thing, but money doesnt make you happy either...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*LAX Oct 3rd 2010*

I like this outfit, minus those hair extensions.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That's one of her dresses, I take it. And the bags too..?


----------



## Star1231

I love the outfit, she looks great.


----------



## eggpudding

The big luggage-looking bag is called the Victoria.. lol.

Her extensions need to be sorted out!


----------



## Nikk

I bet her closet is insane


----------



## nillacobain

Loving her grey dress...


----------



## Jahpson

I die for that grey dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot dress..still hate the hair!


----------



## tweegy

Loving that grey dress.. Still not liking the luggage-ish handbags


----------



## Swanky

I agree, love her look - still dislike the hair.
Also, if those are her bags, they're tres boring!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

that is one sleek beautiful outfit!


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous, but the extensions must go! Love her bags.


----------



## chantal1922

Wow I love this outfit!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

OnyxBear said:


> Being famous must be really tough at times, with people targeting you with bizarre things both real and imagined. In my mind, really rich is fine. Famous? Not so sure...


 

I agree


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yep, I'd rather be rich than famous.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think anybody would agree with that, but money always causes problems, even if your not rich.
I love her outfit, the hair neeeeds to go. The bags from her line are too big, I hope they are luggage.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

If you really think about it, fame itself is a pretty gross and unnatural thing to deal with...


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in London (October 5)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wish we could see her shoes.....I love those sunnies.


----------



## Jahpson

^ exactly. I would love to see her shoes.


----------



## Liya

Love her ring, watch, bracelet combo!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know if these were posted but if they were, forgive me. 

Grazia Mag Scans


----------



## chloe-babe

aww i dont like anything at all about her latest look, hate the hair more each day, the glasses are just too big on her, and the grey washes her out! Its really blah


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her casual look in post # 3377. I want to see her shoes too in post #3473.


----------



## babypie

VB on being bullied in school:

_"They were literally picking things out of the puddles and throwing them at me," she has said. "I didn't have any friends. People would push me around, say they were going to beat me up after school, chase me."_


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

babypie said:


> VB on being bullied in school:
> 
> _"They were literally picking things out of the puddles and throwing them at me," she has said. "I didn't have any friends. People would push me around, say they were going to beat me up after school, chase me."_



Well she certainly showed them, didn't she? She's one of the most fabulous women in the world. Those bullies are probably hating themselves for not being nicer to her now


----------



## tweegy

babypie said:


> VB on being bullied in school:
> 
> _"They were literally picking things out of the puddles and throwing them at me," she has said. "I didn't have any friends. People would push me around, say they were going to beat me up after school, chase me."_


Paparazzi??


----------



## flashy.stems

aw poor VB. this shows kiddies who are getting bullied that it gets better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

babypie said:


> VB on being bullied in school:
> 
> _"They were literally picking things out of the puddles and throwing them at me," she has said. "I didn't have any friends. People would push me around, say they were going to beat me up after school, chase me."_




That's too bad!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

babypie said:


> VB on being bullied in school:
> 
> _"They were literally picking things out of the puddles and throwing them at me," she has said. "I didn't have any friends. People would push me around, say they were going to beat me up after school, chase me."_



Guess who's having last laugh now?! You showed them, VB!


----------



## Jahpson

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know if these were posted but if they were, forgive me.
> 
> Grazia Mag Scans



she is so adorable and fun.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrit...xclusives/victoria-beckham-interview?click=pp



> Victoria Beckham throws open the paneled Giambattista Valli coat draped around her shoulders to reveal what is hidden underneath: her whippet-like body encased in a kind of dominatrix corset-cum-bustier rigged with bad-girl garters. "Take the pic-cha! Take the pic-cha!" she coaxes  akimbo now  tossing her cell phone to an assistant. It is the exact coax  part dare, part demand  that Audrey Hepburn calls out to Fred Astaire in Funny Face as she descends the stairs of the Louvre in a red Givenchy gown, her reluctance to being a model giving way to an infectious giddiness. Beckham, on the other hand, is on the portico of a folly of a mansion on the outskirts of London. We've gone from Givenchy to gee-she's-fun.
> 
> When she was a cog in the wheel of the Spice Girls pop-culture juggernaut in the '90s, Beckham carried off the name "Posh" with an ironic wink, since the little black dress she wore while performing was more High Street than haute couture. But her poshness is no longer ironic. Since leaving the Spice Girls, Beckham, now 36, has carved out a place on the pop-cultural landscape all her own, at that busy roundabout where celebrity and show business and fashion all converge. After she married David Beckham on July 4, 1999 (with their 4-month-old son, Brooklyn, as ring bearer), she became part of another cultural phenomenon: Posh and Becks. Each augmented the other's fame until they were more popular as a couple than they had ever been as individuals. They became a two-headed, paparazzi-hunted Hydra of Headlines.
> 
> I stare at the "pic-cha" that she is now more closely examining on her cell phone screen. "I'm going to send this to David and see what he thinks," she whispers.
> 
> "Thinks?" I ask. "His brain is not the body part that is going to respond to that image. You're really e-mailing it to him? I mean, one would assume he's seen you like this before."
> 
> Beckham laughs as she pushes the Send button. Yes, laughs. Though she doesn't often smile in public, in private she's generous with her humor. "Contrary to the rumors of my wearing sweats around the house, this is how I greet David when he comes home each day," she says, her voice losing its burnished Hepburn purr and taking on a fake hauteur. "The only difference is that I have a leashed Doberman in each of my hands. And when dressed like this, I insist my children call me Mommy Dearest." With that, she strides, in character, out onto the folly's lawn and begins to pose.
> 
> An almost completely different person greets me the next morning for breakfast in her temporary apartment at the Metropolitan hotel on London's Park Lane. Beckham is barefoot on the floor in a pair of ripped jeans and a tank top through which a lime-green bra peeks out. Her hair is pinned haphazardly atop her head. Busy untangling her travel jewelry  mostly strands of gold necklaces and bracelets  she tosses each untangled strand into a small, nondescript cardboard box.
> 
> "I look a bit different than yesterday," she says, smiling at my reaction to how fresh she looks so early in the morning, how un-made-up. But she's already been awake for several hours, having seen David and their boys off to the airport for a camping trip back home in America where they have lived  in Los Angeles  since 2007, when her husband signed a record-shattering $250 million contract to play for the city's Galaxy soccer team. "There are rumors that we want to move back to the U.K., but we're so happy in America I actually can't see us ever leaving ... People ask me how long it took to adapt. Twenty minutes. I'm a very driven, ambitious, positive person. But I'm a spiritual person as well. I believe in creative visualization. So for me to go to America  which I find such a positive place  well, I took to it like a duck to water.
> 
> "In England, David and I are big fish in a small pond. But in L.A., we are tiny, tiny, tiny fish in a big pond. I mean, let's be honest about it. When you've got Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes living down the street as your neighbors, who gives a **** about Victoria and David? Bottom line: I can relax in L.A. I think I'm the only person in that town who doesn't want to act," she says. "I was an OK singer. I was an OK dancer. But acting? Never could do it."
> 
> She has happily discovered where her real talents lie. She has more than just a knack for wearing clothes; she has a gift for designing them. Beckham is not a celebrity dilettante dillydallying in her latest hobby. Deadly serious, disciplined, she has decided to channel all of her creative energy into her fashion company, named Victoria Beckham. She is determined to make it a worldwide presence. Her business partner is her old Spice Girl Svengali, Simon Fuller, and together they are meticulously building her "brand," a word she intones often in conversation as if it were an incantation. It  along with her creative visualization  must be working. Executives at Range Rover recently cold-called her, asking if she'd collaborate with them on a special-edition SUV. She quickly agreed and could not get to the company's headquarters in Oxfordshire fast enough. "When I was meeting with the men down there, and I was tottering around in my little skirt and high heels and Birkin bag, I thought, I'm the luckiest person in the world."
> 
> Creative visualization sounds like something out of the Church of Scientology, but while the Beckhams hang out with quite a few Scientology-friendly people, Beckham says they are not adherents. Though they might now consider themselves tiny fish in the big pond of L.A., they still would be quite a catch for the church. "We aren't Scientologists," she says. "We really don't know very much about it. I mean, Tom and Katie  they've mentioned it to us. But, no, they didn't try to hook us and reel us in. It never really crops up. I'm very close to Katie, but with us, it's all about girl talk ... Katie is so talented and such an incredible mother, spinning plates like all us working mums do."








I dont really like the cover on the outfit, even though she looks nice. My favorite part of this article is:


> *I look at David naked and I think, You done good girl!*



 She has done superb!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

omg I love her. She's so honest and funny! She has such a unique personality - she's damn cocky but lovable all the same. I bet she's a very interesting person to be around.


----------



## kiska80

I think she is exquisite.


----------



## angelnyc89

Here more of the quote I was talking about:



> *We were about to go out somewhere the other day, and he was sending an e-mail. He was sitting at the end of the bed, and he had no clothes on whatsoever. I was getting out of the shower, and I just stood there looking at him. He was all tan. Has all those tattoos -- which I love. Hadn't done his hair. He just naturally looks good all the time. He never looks like s--- in the morning. Never. So he's sitting there sending his e-mails, all ripped. Not an ounce of fat on him. And I thought, 'You done good, girl.' I sure wasn't thinking of his high-pitched voice.*



Oh God, VB is one luck woman!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg. i'd be in heaven!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> she is so adorable and fun.




LOL Japh, your avatar :shame:


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in London (October 10)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks nice minus those extensions. I wish she would get rid of them...


----------



## Swanky

she hasn't been looking that great lately IMO.  Not her face or clothing, but "her".
Her hair and she's getting too thin agian I think . . .   not at her best for sure.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she hasn't been looking that great lately IMO.  Not her face or clothing, but "her".
> Her hair and she's getting too thin agian I think . . .   not at her best for sure.




ITA. Her extensions look stringy and greasy and she does look very thin  
I liked Vicky back when she had the super short hair...it looked so chic on her!


----------



## angelnyc89

Her extensions need to go. Her arms look odd.


----------



## Swanky

Her arms look odd because they're nearly non-existent, her face is very gaunt as well.


----------



## Nikk

What the hell is going on in that pic


----------



## chloe-babe

I think the colour green really suits her, she has definitely been laying off the tanning, but I so agree - those awful extentions need to leave the building !


----------



## Bag*Snob

Do not like those shoes with that dress - they don't match.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the heels..


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her arms look odd because they're nearly non-existent, her face is very gaunt as well.


Yeh!!! OMG!! She can't think that's hot!?


----------



## Jahpson

her arms look like they are on their way to definition to me. Looks like she might be working out.


----------



## angelnyc89

chloe-babe said:


> I think the colour green really suits her, *she has definitely been laying off the tanning*, but I so agree - those awful extentions need to leave the building !


 
Yes she has. But does she spray tan? or use the beds? Cause she looked a bit orangy to me one time.
The shoes need to go.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in London Oct 9th 2010
*
Not loving this look. Those shoes are hideous and those red leather pants are way too bold for my liking. I do like that her style has been a little more playful lately though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, that whole outfit is a miss..for me..


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG! *RED* Leather Pants! I like that she has been playful with her clothing lately, but this is a NO! lol


----------



## Ms.parker123

I miss the old Vicki, with the super hott blonde bob. I loved that hair on her, made her look young, sexy, and wild. And she's been to Tory Spelling looking latley (very very thin). Sigh, still love her tho!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like the red leather pants! She FINALLY took a risk and tried something different! The all black all the time Audrey look does have its limits, imo


----------



## OnyxBear

I think the outfit is cute, but I really love those pants in black. Totally agree with everyone about the hair. I love the dark color, but it looks so thin at that length.


----------



## rougeallure

I personally love those prada pumps!!!
BUT Not with the outrageous red leather.

xo. Still love VB!


----------



## Nola

Love the red leather pants actually, been seeing them around, maybe it´s a european trend..


----------



## sweetbubble

Am I the only one? I actually love the red leather pants outfit,including the pumps. I'd like to see she plays with colors.


----------



## hermesugo

Victoria always gets it right but lately she seems to be a bit off! I want her short hair back, she always looked so chic with it!


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing the recent Becks scandal is wearing on her.


----------



## hermesugo

Swanky- I think you are right about that, I too was thinking that it may be a possibility, she is probably going through a rough time at the moment. Hope to see her come out of this looking and feeling fabulous again!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm guessing the recent Becks scandal is wearing on her.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## nillacobain

^Me too.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Me too....


----------



## eggpudding

^Me three. I hope they get through it soon


----------



## marilu

any new pics?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was wondering the same..?


----------



## angelnyc89

http://celebrity-gossip.net/victori...ctoria-beckham-dinner-date-tana-ramsay-428240



> David and Victoria Beckham: Dinner Date with Tana Ramsay
> 
> Doing their best to push past the recent infidelity rumors, Victoria and David Beckham were side-by-side for a dinner date night in Los Angeles on Friday (October 22).
> 
> The former Spice Girl and her soccer star hubby joined Gordon Ramsay's wife Tana for a delectable meal at the popular Matsuhisa restaurant.
> 
> Aside from their quality time together, Posh has been busy promoting her new line of eyewear - for which she had David pose for a Twitter pic in the shades to help boost interest.
> 
> She later wrote: "Get on the waiting list at Harvey Nicks!New #victoriaBeckham glasses drop at the end of Nov!"
> 
> Hollywood Gossip
> Enjoy the pictures of David and Victoria Beckham at Matsuhisa restaurant in LA (October 22).









She look tired.





As usual,HOT!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She does look tired but she looks cute! Love those pants.


----------



## candypants1100

loove that look with the green pants


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It's nice and casual. She matches with Dave


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the whole look, causal and chik.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i adore the last outfit!! casual and cool.


----------



## OnyxBear

Cute outfit! I like those pants.


----------



## marilu

LOVE her outfit


----------



## flashy.stems

i feel for victoria, but this couple is a power couple and its great they're still together 
if they fail, LIFE FaILS.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL I feel the same way!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great, so ladylike!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the Women's Conference (October 26).


----------



## Michele26

She looks stunning.

Wish she would have worn her diamond studs.


----------



## Jahpson

amazing. love the makeup, clutch and dress!! love her


----------



## Swanky

Love her hair when it's back, but her dress is ill-fitting IMO 
David was ADORABLE on Ellen today!


----------



## angelnyc89

She does look stunning. I wish she wore earrings, diamonds?!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love her in red, wow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like that she's wearing different colors lately. She looks GREAT in the red


----------



## ellacoach

omg I just watched the video when David was on Ellen on Tuesday, when they were pranking the masuesse. I was laughing to hard I had tears running down my face.


----------



## marilu

awww Victoria must be very happy that Oprah wore one of her dresses


----------



## OnyxBear

David Beckham plans to launch his own underwear range: 
http://www.ok.co.uk/celebnews/view/28471/David-Beckham-plans-to-launch-his-own-underwear-range/

Hope he models his own stuff.


----------



## nillacobain

OnyxBear said:


> David Beckham plans to launch his own underwear range:
> http://www.ok.co.uk/celebnews/view/28471/David-Beckham-plans-to-launch-his-own-underwear-range/
> 
> Hope he models his own stuff.


 

Want a preview?! 

http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/david-beckham-shows-us-his-skivvies.html


----------



## angelnyc89

I cant wait to see this!


----------



## Swanky

All the guys on the bench staring cracks me up!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

angelnyc89 said:


> I cant wait to see this!



^^Thank you!  Made my day!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Oh myyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

nice bumps


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I cant wait to see this!



Haha, this made me laugh..


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham keeps it chic in a _Burberry Prorsum_ wool felt coat as she arrives at Londons Heathrow International Airport on Sunday (November 7).

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/11/08/victoria-beckham-david-is-my-soul-mate/#ixzz14jK9Ay4W​


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hot!!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham keeps it chic in a _Burberry Prorsum_ wool felt coat as she arrives at Londons Heathrow International Airport on Sunday (November 7).
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/11/08/victoria-beckham-david-is-my-soul-mate/#ixzz14jK9Ay4W​



I love the whole outfit...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love that coat..


----------



## eggpudding

Thank you for posting! She is FIRE. Damn I love this outfit. Burberry Prorsum + VB + Alti booties can do no wrong.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

beautiful coat!


----------



## b00mbaka

angelnyc89 said:


> I cant wait to see this!


 
If this was the Kim Kardashian thread there would be a big fuss analyzing how fake the cakes were. Now THAT is what you call a boo-tay


----------



## Jahpson

say yes to Burberry!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great. Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Sassys

Victoria Beckham (Bright Yellow Dress) Out in London Lunch at Claridges Hotel 11/9


----------



## nillacobain

^Loving her look!


----------



## Jahpson

love the way she looks in that dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too..


----------



## angelnyc89

I do like the color of the dress, but the top of it looks a bit odd to me. I love how she paired it with flats though!


----------



## Jahpson

i didnt even realize those were flats. Well done VB


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> i didnt even realize those were flats. Well done VB



yea, I was like wait up is VB wearing flats?! No way! I really like them, anybody ID?!


----------



## tweegy

I havent been in this thread for a WHILE.....


angelnyc89 said:


> I cant wait to see this!


----------



## noon

angelnyc89 said:


> yea, I was like wait up is VB wearing flats?! No way! I really like them, anybody ID?!



I thought they were flats too, but I saw some other pics and they're heels.


----------



## Encore Hermes

oh my,,,,,,that is quite nice. I felt the heat coming from this thread and had to see what was up and there this was.


----------



## vlore

This thread has just become 'more interesting'  lol!


----------



## Jahpson

you perverts should all be ashamed of yourself!












*saves pic to desktop*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

noon said:


> I thought they were flats too, but I saw some other pics and they're heels.



Yep, they're heels. I kinda like them..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I LOVE the yellow dress 

And I just realized that my legs look almost exactly like Dave's, not Victoria's


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> you perverts should all be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *saves pic to desktop*


 

LOL! 

I just love your posts!


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> you perverts should all be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *saves pic to desktop*


 
cough, cough lmao


----------



## francyFG

OH MY 


Encore Hermes said:


> oh my,,,,,,that is quite nice. I felt the heat coming from this thread and had to see what was up and there this was.


----------



## Sassys

David and Victoria Beckham *Gorgeous* on the Current Cover of (Hello Magazine)

In a world exclusive joint interview with HELLO! magazine, David and Victoria Beckham have hit back at the critics who questioned their relationship after an escort girl made false claims against them. 

Were soul mates, Victoria said. Sometimes people throw s*** at us but we get through it. You deal with it, or you dont. You go into a marriage knowing there are going to be ups and downs. Were in the public eye so we have more to deal with than most. We accepted that years ago. Its just about us and the family. 


The couple also tell HELLO! how they keep their romance alive. 

We always make time for each other, David said. We have a date night every Wednesday. Victoria adds: We catch up on what weve missed on the TV. We watch Keeping up with the Kardashians, and we love Melanie Bs new reality show. 

The Beckhams also talked about how they love their life in their adopted homeland of Los Angeles, and reveal how their three sons, Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz, are settling in  even learning sign language so they can communicate with a deaf friend. However, they immediately ask to be taught some rather inappropriate words! Of course the first thing Cruz, who is five, wanted to learn was how to say I have wind and the s word, Victoria reveals. He also wanted to know what other swear words were! 

Romeo, meanwhile, has just received his first mobile phone  and has been using it to send messages at inappropriate times. 

We got a message from Tana Ramsay saying We dont mind but Romeos been phoning the house in the middle of the night asking to speak to our kids, Victoria explains. 

In addition, David and Victoria reveal the nicknames they have for their three children and how they tease their dad about his English accent. Victoria also talks about her style icons, and explains how she deals with the celebrity clients who are queuing up to wear her fashion designs.

READ THE FULL INTERVIEW IN THIS WEEK'S HELLO! MAGAZINE, ISSUE 1149, OUT NOW


----------



## angelnyc89

They look great! DB looks sexy when "serious" lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^David looks delicious..


----------



## tweegy

........


Jahpson said:


> you perverts should all be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *saves pic to desktop*


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> &#8220;We always make time for each other,&#8221; David said. &#8220;We have a &#8216;date night&#8217; every Wednesday.&#8221; Victoria adds: &#8220;We catch up on what we&#8217;ve missed on the TV. *We watch Keeping up with the Kardashians*, and we love Melanie B&#8217;s new reality show.&#8221;


Honest Reaction---> 



How much did they pay for that plug!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sassys said:


> David and Victoria Beckham *Gorgeous* on the Current Cover of (Hello Magazine)
> 
> In a world exclusive joint interview with HELLO! magazine, David and Victoria Beckham have hit back at the critics who questioned their relationship after an escort girl made false claims against them.
> 
> Were soul mates, Victoria said. *Sometimes people throw s*** at us but we get through it. You deal with it, or you dont. You go into a marriage knowing there are going to be ups and downs. Were in the public eye so we have more to deal with than most. We accepted that years ago. Its just about us and the family.
> *
> 
> The couple also tell HELLO! how they keep their romance alive.
> 
> We always make time for each other, David said. We have a date night every Wednesday. Victoria adds: We catch up on what weve missed on the TV. We watch Keeping up with the Kardashians, and we love Melanie Bs new reality show.
> 
> The Beckhams also talked about how they love their life in their adopted homeland of Los Angeles, and reveal how their three sons, Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz, are settling in  even learning sign language so they can communicate with a deaf friend. However, they immediately ask to be taught some rather inappropriate words! Of course the first thing Cruz, who is five, wanted to learn was how to say I have wind and the s word, Victoria reveals. He also wanted to know what other swear words were!
> 
> Romeo, meanwhile, has just received his first mobile phone  and has been using it to send messages at inappropriate times.
> 
> We got a message from Tana Ramsay saying We dont mind but Romeos been phoning the house in the middle of the night asking to speak to our kids, Victoria explains.
> 
> In addition, David and Victoria reveal the nicknames they have for their three children and how they tease their dad about his English accent. Victoria also talks about her style icons, and explains how she deals with the celebrity clients who are queuing up to wear her fashion designs.
> 
> READ THE FULL INTERVIEW IN THIS WEEK'S HELLO! MAGAZINE, ISSUE 1149, OUT NOW



I applaud her for what she said. A lot of people think marriage is "easy". Its not, its take work on both ends. Aww their sons are so adorable! Seriously?! The Kardashians?! God, when will they go away?!


----------



## marilu

Victoria looks ah-ma-zing!


----------



## noon

They both look great on the cover!


----------



## bisousx

Love Victoria, but looks like they skipped out on blending the makeup around her forehead


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I thought this was a cute pic.


----------



## marilu

awww pretty, love her chanel shoes


----------



## Megs

They are such an absolutely gorgeous couple!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I thought this was a cute pic.


 
^Thank you for putting this one up.  I LOVE it!  She looks so gorgeous when she is laughing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's so cute..


----------



## Jahpson

its so adorable how she covers her face when she is laughing. awwww

she should stop being so shy and just be free to smile. She has all her teeth and they are straight. that pretty much gives one permission to go all out.


----------



## Jahpson

angelnyc89 said:


> I applaud her for what she said. A lot of people think marriage is "easy". Its not, its take work on both ends. Aww their sons are so adorable! Seriously?! The Kardashians?! God, when will they go away?!



agreed. Many people could learn how to be married I guess. *weeps* @ kardashian mention


----------



## Swanky

Adorable pick of her and Uncle Karl! He's not much bigger!


----------



## LouisVObsession

Re: that pic of david in his undies... You DO know that soccer players wear a type of "padding" inside their underwear so that the ball doesnt directly hit their.... balls

LOL


----------



## Jahpson

^ aww damn, just splashed cold water on my fantasies. 


But did you see the Armani underwear ad though?


----------



## LouisVObsession

In Victoria's own words, "it's like an exhaust pipe"


----------



## eggpudding

Lucky, lucky VB


----------



## Sweetpea83

louisvobsession said:


> in victoria's own words, "it's like an exhaust pipe"


----------



## angelnyc89

LouisVObsession said:


> In Victoria's own words, "it's like an exhaust pipe"




:lolots:


----------



## OnyxBear

nillacobain said:


> Want a preview?!
> 
> http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/david-beckham-shows-us-his-skivvies.html


Oh my...


----------



## OnyxBear

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I thought this was a cute pic.


Excellent pic!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Heathrow Airport Nov 14th 2010*

Really like this look.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

nice, would've loved to see a nude shoe though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

With that last outfit, I think Victoria ransacked my closet while I was sleeping!  Although none of my stuff is designer like hers surely is!


----------



## Star1231

I love that sweater.


----------



## eggpudding

She looks effortlessly cool and glam as usual. Love her!


----------



## nillacobain

^Great outfit!


----------



## Jahpson

omg that sweater is the business!! So cute

I would rock that with black skinnies and OTK boots!



@ *LadyLou* - nice sweater right?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Watched the MLS playoff game last night...David Beckham played awful..very pleased my FC Dallas team won and is now heading to the Cup final!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Heathrow Airport Nov 14th 2010*
> 
> Really like this look.




LOVE the whole look..


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the whole look, especially the sweater.


----------



## marilu

cute outfit


----------



## noon

Love the Celine sweater!


----------



## jacqualyn2

Wats the bag she has in her latest pic at the airport???


----------



## noon

^ Its from her own line.


----------



## Blueberry

I love LOVE love her Burberry wool coat !!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shopping in NYC Nov 16th 2010*

We've seen her in a look like this before but I still like it. She rarely lets me down with her street style.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Another great look..


----------



## TwiggyStar

She really has a great style!


----------



## Jahpson

chic


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yes "chic" is the word. Smile VB!  paaleezzz!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^Her shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## jacqualyn2

noon said:


> ^ Its from her own line.


 
woowww thanks!!! any idea where we can purchase it?! im from australia also and we never get anything lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in NYC Nov 17th 2010*

I usually don't care for the extensions but I think they look kinda cute in these photos.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Her hair is growing on me..


----------



## Jahpson

that dress looks warm and season appropriate!


----------



## tweegy

I really prefer her with short hair... Looks neater on her


----------



## Liya

^ ITA. Waiting for her to get bored of the extensions and go back to the wavy bob she had at one point.


----------



## cbtg818

I feel like her hair always looks oily now, i dont like the slicked back look


----------



## kiwishopper

Winter in NYC with a sleeveless dress would be too cold for me lol


----------



## angelnyc89

kiwishopper said:


> Winter in NYC with a sleeveless dress would be too cold for me lol



Its actually beautiful today! Its a bit breezy but sunny! The weather in NYC can be a bit bipolar IMO. But beautiful today!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Liya said:


> ^ ITA. Waiting for her to get bored of the extensions and go back to the wavy bob she had at one point.


 
Agreed. She looked gorgeous with the wavy bob.


----------



## vancleef fan

Ladies, can anyone please identify her top ? I love it ...Thanx














[/QUOTE]


----------



## nillacobain

^It's by Celine (Fall 2010).


----------



## vancleef fan

Thanx *nillacobain*


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want her wardrobe..


----------



## Swanky

I still don't like her faux hair. . .  it always looks wet/oily/dirty to me


----------



## Jahpson

i wonder what peach/nude gloss she wears daily?


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> i wonder what peach/nude gloss she wears daily?


 
A few weeks ago she tweeted about must have lipgloss:



> Burberry lip glow no.9 and no.10


 
HTH!


----------



## Jahpson

yes it did! thanks


----------



## yappy12

That top looks great on her! awesome concept too


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> I want her wardrobe..



I think any girl would! If she had a daughter, that little girl would be so lucky!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh I agree!


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> I think any girl would! If she had a daughter, that little girl would be so lucky!


the Daughters in law will go to town in her closet tho...


----------



## OnyxBear

Can you imagine the style that girl would have? "Uncle Karl, can you make me one of those in blue?" "Bien sur, chere! Anything for Vicky's little girl."


----------



## angelnyc89

OnyxBear said:


> Can you imagine the style that girl would have? "Uncle Karl, can you make me one of those in blue?" "Bien sur, chere! Anything for Vicky's little girl."



She would be the princess or queen of fashion! I wonder if they will have a little girl! I hope so! Get pregnant VB!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Arrving to Lax Nov 18th 2010*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Those boots do not look good with those jeans like that...


----------



## Michele26

Wonder if she flies private?


----------



## ellieroma

I love those boots! anyone know who designed them?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ellieroma said:


> I love those boots! anyone know who designed them?



Brian Atwood. They are called the "RZ boot"


----------



## pukasonqo

not a fan of VB but i have to admit, that girl is smart! she seems to be the only one (sorry scary) from the spice girls who actually have done something productive (after some false starts) and had the guts to continue working hard on her design line even when it wasn't taken seriously...


----------



## angelnyc89

I like her top but you see her bra! VB should have known better.


----------



## Star1231

I love everything about the outfit except the see-throughness of the shirt and bra.


----------



## cbtg818

Michele26 said:


> Wonder if she flies private?


 
sometimes she does for small engagements but for flights across the pond and even to NY she flies first class.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I absolutely love everything except the bag, hate to say. It's too plain and literally BOXY for my taste...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her sunglasses. I have the face facial features so I'd hope they'd look decent on me.


----------



## eggpudding

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Arrving to Lax Nov 18th 2010*



I am so in love with this look. She rocks even the simplest of outfits.


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Those boots do not look good with those jeans like that...


 
I agree.


----------



## ellieroma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Brian Atwood. They are called the "RZ boot"



thanks. not sure i could pull them off, but they do look amazing!


----------



## nillacobain

jacqualyn2 said:


> woowww thanks!!! any idea where we can purchase it?! im from australia also and we never get anything lol


 
More info about her bags here: 

http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/prices-for-victorias-handbags.html


----------



## marilu

hmmm i think they are a bit pricey


----------



## angelnyc89

^I honestly dont think they are worth it. Sorry, love VB and her fashion and style and all but I rather buy Marc Jacobs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the clutch....it's the cutest out of all the bags, IMO.


----------



## chantal1922

I am not impressed with her bags.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like the Victoria, but I agree the bags are a bit pricey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the Victoria as well..and the clutch..and agreed about her bags being way too pricey...


----------



## hazeltt

I think it is in keeping with her line of dresses.


----------



## marilu

angelnyc89 said:


> ^i honestly dont think they are worth it. Sorry, love vb and her fashion and style and all but i rather buy marc jacobs :d


 

ita


----------



## angelnyc89

hazeltt said:


> I think it is in keeping with her line of dresses.



I dont like the bags but her dresses are gorgeous. I can see Angelina Jolie rocking this (maybe in a different color or black )







I love this one:






And this is just gorgeous (couldn't upload pic)

http://www.victoriabeckham.com/imgs/ss10/19_floor_length_corset_48.jpg


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I swear, hasn't she already?!  Just looks eeeexactly like something Angelina wears on red carpets


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I swear, hasn't she already?!  Just looks eeeexactly like something Angelina wears on red carpets



This:


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Victoria does have a great eye for fashion.


----------



## nillacobain

More info about her bags: http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2010/11/more-of-victoria-beckham-spring-2011.html


----------



## angelnyc89

To me, there very Chanel and Hermes inspired.


----------



## Swanky

I find them to be . . .  uninspiring


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find them to be . . .  uninspiring


Hee Hee That reminds me of the Pursed Lips from Devil Wears Prada!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the clutch from her collection but the rest of the bags are blah. I think her dresses are gorgeous though.


----------



## Jeneen

Yeah, not a fan of her bags, I love her clothing line though. It amazes me how her below the knee usually a no-no for most women dresses flatter most women and different heights and body types.

I wish she would have gone a little funkier or more lady-like and less boxy with her bags. 

I'm enjoying her street style lately as well.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Out and About in Las Vegas Nov 26th 2010*


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I dont like the bags but her dresses are gorgeous. I can see Angelina Jolie rocking this (maybe in a different color or black )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just gorgeous (couldn't upload pic)
> 
> http://www.victoriabeckham.com/imgs/ss10/19_floor_length_corset_48.jpg



I really like the second dress..


----------



## tweegy

I like it!





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Las Vegas Nov 26th 2010*


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Las Vegas Nov 26th 2010*


 love the jacket....any Id...or a similar one
TIA


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It's Balenciaga.


----------



## missKAILI

Gawwwd, the leather pants! I love them. I wonder how well they can be pulled off in normal life by normal folk?


----------



## bounce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ It's Balenciaga.


 Thank you!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the whole outfit, especially the motorcycle jacket.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She's fabulous.


----------



## francyFG

Balenciaga jacket + Hermès Birkin =


----------



## bisousx

Stunning. I'm even jealous of her t-shirt collection!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

oh my.. the whoel biker outfit is HOT,..how can her husband not get jealous


----------



## annamoon

Vicky has ditched the CL's now, does anyone know who makes her heels now? I do wonder if she has them made for her now. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Out and About in Las Vegas Nov 26th 2010*


----------



## noon

I love the Balenciaga jacket!


----------



## eggpudding

bisousx said:


> Stunning. I'm even jealous of her t-shirt collection!



Me too


----------



## Tangerine

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ It's Balenciaga.




Isnt it from 07 or 08... or do they still make them?
I also think Jennifer Aniston wore one on the cover of Elle in 09 though it wasn't black....


I remember seeing this jacket back then and OMMGGGG I don't think I've ever wanted an item of clothing so much


----------



## Jen_910

^ Balenciaga stilll has it and they make it in lots of colors all the time!! Your dream can definitely still come true


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> Isnt it from 07 or 08... or do they still make them?
> I also think Jennifer Aniston wore one on the cover of Elle in 09 though it wasn't black....
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this jacket back then and OMMGGGG I don't think I've ever wanted an item of clothing so much



Here ya go:












I really want this jacket! http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Leather-Jacket/P-Biker-Jacket-TS985.aspx Aint it tempting?  Right now they have it in 3 colors: black, camel, and kaki. But I want the grey. I think its a classic leather jacket that will never go out of style.


----------



## Jen_910

You can try Barneys. They might have gray .

Good luck 



angelnyc89 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this jacket! http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Leather-Jacket/P-Biker-Jacket-TS985.aspx Aint it tempting?  Right now they have it in 3 colors: black, camel, and kaki. But I want the grey. I think its a classic leather jacket that will never go out of style.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^My Xmas list needs filling out


----------



## eggpudding

I LOVE the grey. Much more than the black. Ahhh money tree grow!


----------



## Jeneen

^ for real...i wanted to jokingly ask DF for it, but I don't want to hurt his feelings or scare him or his wallet.


----------



## marilu

annamoon said:


> Vicky has ditched the CL's now, does anyone know who makes her heels now? I do wonder if she has them made for her now.


 
her shoes are Brian Atwood


----------



## Tangerine

Jen_910 said:


> You can try Barneys. They might have gray .
> 
> Good luck



THANK YOU!

Def can't afford it right now... but its good to know that its not history


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria Beckham in Giambattista Valli Coat: LAX Airport Style

I dont know what to say  She does look nice and she does pull it off. I think I love it, on her though.

I do like the Range Rover behind her.











Any word on the Range Rover she designed?


----------



## tweegy

she looks like shes imagining shes invisible...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interesting coat...?


----------



## saira1214

Tangerine said:


> Isnt it from 07 or 08... or do they still make them?
> I also think Jennifer Aniston wore one on the cover of Elle in 09 though it wasn't black....
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this jacket back then and OMMGGGG I don't think I've ever wanted an item of clothing so much


 
Its from 08 and highly sought after. They don't make the grey color anymore, but you can find it in black with different style zippers!


----------



## saira1214

VB's jacket is 08 or 09 black with silver zippers. Also very difficult to get now.  They have greyish zippers available on the black now.


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> she looks like shes imagining shes invisible...



Yes, like an invisible cloak.


----------



## emojosh

Vickie is looking good. That Batista cape/cloak is very reminiscent of the fifties haute couture new look and bal couture I've seen in costume history books. She makes it look fresh and not so costumey. It looks super warm and with this cold snap in the US South, I could use one!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The coat is ok, but I like the tights, shoes and sunglasses


----------



## annamoon

I thought they may have been Brian Atwood, her shoes look good now and they fit her much better now, not the same gap at the back or on the insides of her feet now




marilu said:


> her shoes are Brian Atwood


----------



## Jeneen

She looks cute. I wish she would've worn a contasting color long or 3 quarter sleeved shirt under the coat, it would've made "i'm just trying to keep warm" seem more believable.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

i actually really like her coat! She looks so chic IMO


----------



## Jahpson

short sleeve coat... I LIKE IT!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the British Fashion Awards (December 7).


----------



## tweegy

it looks unfinished...


----------



## chantal1922

She is working that slit and the shoes are hot.


----------



## angelnyc89

Its her dress. Hot dress & shoes!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Looking great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the Atwood pumps but the dress is lacking. Not my favorite look.


----------



## Tangerine

The dress looks like a glorified silk bathrobe that she was too hungover to tie correctly as she stumbled out of bed at the Ritz or something..... I love it!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> The dress looks like a glorified silk bathrobe that she was too hungover to tie correctly as she stumbled out of bed at the Ritz or something..... I love it!!



:lolots:


----------



## Jeneen

her legs look great - she's got a little more meat on them than she did a few years ago and it's a huge improvement!


----------



## Jahpson

definitely effortless.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


----------



## eggpudding

Tangerine said:


> The dress looks like a glorified silk bathrobe that she was too hungover to tie correctly as she stumbled out of bed at the Ritz or something..... I love it!!



 That's why I love it, I think!


----------



## Swanky

Hair still looks unkempt to me.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Her legs are faab. And those shoes are hot.


----------



## emojosh

She looks so natural and relaxed.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

will she ever have  a bad wardrob day?


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> The dress looks like a glorified silk bathrobe that she was too hungover to tie correctly as she stumbled out of bed at the Ritz or something..... I love it!!



*dead*



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hair still looks unkempt to me.



I refuse to believe a stylist did this. I will also refuse to believe anyone would go to their own hair stylist and ask for this messy look.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, I don't think she's had any help w/ her hair lately.  Her little wisp hanging on the side is stringy. . .  not her usual coiffed self


----------



## Contessa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, I don't think she's had any help w/ her hair lately. Her little wisp hanging on the side is stringy. . . not her usual coiffed self


 
But her skin is glowing.....so maybe her & David...................well.........perfect dress for it too


----------



## Jahpson

Contessa said:


> But her skin is glowing.....so maybe her & David...................well.........perfect dress for it too


----------



## angelnyc89

Contessa said:


> But her skin is glowing.....so maybe her & David...................well.........perfect dress for it too



There should be a little sign/emotion for fingers crossed  Hopes it a little princess


----------



## marilu

any news??


----------



## karo

Beckham family at the BBC Sports Personality Awards (December 19).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love it!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

It looks like someone photoshopped David's head.


----------



## Swanky

He's not looking good IMO.  He looks underweight and unkempt.


----------



## Nikk

Swanky are u a fan of the beckham's?


----------



## Swanky

I'm kind of indifferent I think . . .  but I like them more than I dislike them, LOL!
I am not big fans of anyone really; I like lots of celebs, dislike others - nothing extreme either way.


----------



## nillacobain

I agree w/Swanky. He's not looking good IMO, I think it's because of the new hairdo. On the contrary, I love Victoria's outfit!


----------



## Tangerine

I love David... he could be rocking the Ronald McDonald look and he'd still be a tall drink of water........ as bright and magnetic as ever.


I suspect he is trying out a 70's business casual look with the hair and the suit.... sort of like on the new Beatles on iTunes ad.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

This is gonna sound like such bs because he's so hot..... but seriously, Dave's personality is the number one most attractive thing about him. He's driven as hell yet polite, confident but not cocky, he's accomplished so much and has so much yet he's still grateful. He smiles, says please and thank you, and exudes the right balance of openness and shyness. He's just all around great imo :shame:


----------



## ILoveMyBug

*Victoria Beckham was reduced to tears  last night as her husband David was awarded the Lifetime Achievement  Award at BBC's Sports Personality of the Year.*
The former Spice Girl struggled to contain herself as she sat with the couple's three sons Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, eight and four-year-old Cruz and Beckham's mother Sandra.
A clearly emotional Beckham also found it difficult not to cry as he thanked Victoria and their sons for their  support over the years.
He said: 'Of course, I want to thank my  wife and my children. Not only has she given me three amazing boys but the  support she's given me and she is truly and inspiration for me every  single day. So Victoria, Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz - thank you.'
In the audience, a teary Victoria wiped her eyes as she watched her husband accept the prize along with her sons.
While Lineker gave Beckham, 35, a couple of  seconds to recover, Sir Bobby said: 'I would just like to say  congratulations to David. He is a very very pleasant person and a good  man and he deserves everything that has been said of him tonight. 
'He's also never afraid to say his opinions on everything so I think I should pass it across to him now.'
Beckham then continued: 'I'm obviously really humbled because to  receive an award for something I love doing and have always loved doing  is amazing. To receive it from Sir Bobby Charlton, I am truly honoured.
'Football is a team game and without the  teams and the players' support I have had over the years, I wouldn't be  here today. I wouldn't be here without the skill and support of those  players.
'I've been lucky enough to play with some of the great teams over the years. Playing for England has been one of the highlights and biggest things of my career.
'I've been able to play under some of the best coaches in my career and obviously for me the best manager in  football who I regard as a father figure still after so many years of  knowing him - Sir Alex Ferguson.
'I'm sorry that I'm going on, but I really have to thank my parents, who have sacrificed so much over the years.
'My sisters, my grandparents, my family,  my friends, other people who work with me and for me, and 
 And lastly, if I've forgotten anyone I apologise.
'This year I went to Afghanistan and I  saw the bravery of our troops out there. And what they do day in and day out, they risk their lives to save other people.
'I dedicate my award to the men and the women who are serving our country in Afghanistan. Be safe and have a great Christmas.'
 Previous winners of the Lifetime  Achievement award include his former manager Sir Alex Ferguson, George  Best and Seve Ballesteros.
Leytonstone-born Beckham made his  England debut in September 1996 against Moldova and has gone on to win  115 caps - captaining England 59 times.
He spent a decade at Manchester United, lifting nine major trophies with the club before moving to Real Madrid in 2003.The father-of-three was also a key member of the England 2018 World Cup  bid, which lost out to Russia in the vote earlier in December.
Beckham is England's most capped outfield player and won six Premier League titles and the Champions League with  Manchester United. In 2001 Beckham was named BBC Sports Personality of  the Year.
He currently plays professional football for American team Los Angeles Galaxy.
Before the sportsman took to the stage to accept his Lifetime Achievement award from Sir Bobby Charlton and Ryan Giggs, a VT showed Prince William paying tribute to the footballer, saying: 'His contribution to football in 18 years has been exceptional. 
'During his career he has had high and  lows but has always remained determined. Most importantly, he is an  example to young and aspiring footballers of how to play the game with  skill, integrity and determination.'
Dressing up for the occasion, Victoria stayed warm in a chic camel coat over a tight dress, andDavid ensured he looked smart for the ceremony as well, opting for a  dark three-piece suit with a monochrome tie, as well as slicking his  newly-long hair back.
​


----------



## Swanky

I think David is SUPER CUTE _normally_   But he looks gaunt in that last photo IMO and I don't love that hair down the neck look.


----------



## tweegy

karo said:


> Beckham family at the BBC Sports Personality Awards (December 19).


Is it just me or does VB look more like the stepmom rather than the Mom??


----------



## angelnyc89

^I see it too, weird.


----------



## Swanky

Be ause she's so worried about her pose


----------



## tweegy

Yeh, she looks so tense!


----------



## Swanky

I wonder if that accusation of him cheating are still weighing?


----------



## tweegy

Well, Its not the first accusation soo... 

But she looks stiff all the time..


----------



## Contessa

MichelleAntonia said:


> This is gonna sound like such bs because he's so hot..... but seriously, Dave's personality is the number one most attractive thing about him. He's driven as hell yet polite, confident but not cocky, he's accomplished so much and has so much yet he's still grateful. He smiles, says please and thank you, and exudes the right balance of openness and shyness. He's just all around great imo :shame:


 
Very true. I have a friend who's met him several times & says the same thing. 

There are very FEW men out there who are great looking & have the personality to match (humble, down to earth etc....) David is ONE of those guys.....& so is my DH!


----------



## tweegy

I think he looks good...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her coat..


----------



## eggpudding

She looks amazing in the screen caps...


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great in the screen caps.


----------



## Jeneen

Such a cute family. What every problems they may or may not have had in their marriage, you can tell they still love each other so much.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Why is she crying?

Are they honoring David and she's proud?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think it's because David wanted to thank her for all her support..through all the years..etc.


----------



## tweegy

Out Shopping:


----------



## Jeneen

I think Brooklyn looks most like Vicky and the two younger boys look more like David, but you can see both of the parents in all three boys.


----------



## Swanky

She has a beautiful family!


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yes she does! You can see both of them in their 3 boys. She got on her bal jacket


----------



## shiba

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's not looking good IMO. He looks underweight and unkempt.


 
+1 
His hair looks horrid.


----------



## shiba

Love that tan coat but it looks a little strange that she is all buttoned up. If she had opened it up to see her dress underneath, it would have made a better pic.


----------



## angelnyc89

Any pics of her fully in the dress? The top of it looked really nice.


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> Any pics of her fully in the dress? The top of it looked really nice.


 

I read somewhere that it is a dress from her own collections.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love this family..


----------



## angelnyc89

More pics:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...klyns-help-to-use-door.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

She couldn't get the door to open


----------



## Swanky

because she was pushing, LOL!


----------



## nillacobain

^lol!


----------



## nillacobain

A couple of her handbags are on net-a-porter.com
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Victoria_Beckham/All


----------



## taydev

I love the beckham family. I always thought Romeo looked like Victoria.


----------



## tweegy

swanky mama of three said:


> because she was pushing, lol!


lol!!


----------



## marilu

poor VickyB:lolots:


----------



## karo

*David and Victoria Beckham* were pictured on the doorstep of Gordon Ramsay's residence as they  left his Christmas party in London, England on Wednesday (December 22). The A-listers brought along their eldest sons - *Brooklyn*, 11½, and *Romeo*, 8 - as they celebrated the holidays with their friends. *Cruz*, 5½, was not spotted with the group.
 Earlier this week, Posh hosted her own holiday soiree with some very special guests.
 Loved having my Spice Girls home for dinner last night. It was so much fun!! Thank u gorgeous girls!!! Vicky tweeted.


----------



## nillacobain

taydev said:


> I love the beckham family. *I always thought Romeo looked like Victoria*.


 

Same here!


----------



## Jahpson

i think the two youngest look like Vicky and the oldest looks like pops


----------



## angelnyc89

VB looks great. Whats in the MJ bag?!  DB looks good too!


----------



## Perfect Day

oooh Maryme - I totally disagree, she wore it a few times last year but i think she pulls it off so well.  I also agree that Romeo looks like Victoria too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

With that shaggy hair and beard, Dave is looking a lot more like Christian Bale than usual...


----------



## angelnyc89

This sounds like great news!



> Beckhams Moving to New York Because LA Isnt A Real Fashion City
> Victoria Beckham may love America, but Los Angeles just isnt her thing. Thats right, Victoria is moving her fashionable family across the country to our homebase of New York. Maybe shell even hang out at the Styleite office and order in Indian food with us!
> David currently plays soccer for the Los Angeles Galaxy, which is why the Beckhams moved to the States in the first place. Alas, Victoria is now a serious designer, so California just wont suffice: My work is so important to me and LA just isnt a real fashion city. We cant disagree with that, but we also may be a little biased.
> We thought New York might be in the familys plans when Victoria told WWD that New York could be the location of her first store because New York sounds quite fabulous. In that same interview she gushed about how much she loved America: Weve loved it from the minute that we arrived, so we have no plans on going back to the U.K. at all.
> Though David will continue to play for the Galaxy (and stay at the familys Beverly Hills manse when he has games), hell be based pretty far from his team. A source explains: Her friendship group in L.A. has disbanded and David was traveling a lot more than shed anticipated and so was she. It just seemed to make sense for her to be based in fashion capital New York. Its closer to London and Europe for her business meetings. Heres to frequent flyer miles!


----------



## Jahpson

ROFLMFAO @ LA is not a real fashionable city. i thought the "home of the flip flops and uggs" was just a myth


----------



## Michele26

I agree with VB....LA cannot compare with NYC when it comes to fashion.


----------



## bisousx

Jahpson said:


> ROFLMFAO @ LA is not a real fashionable city. i thought the "home of the flip flops and uggs" was just a myth



It really isn't. the general population does take care of their body and their looks but the dress code errs on the casual side.


----------



## angelnyc89

Michele26 said:


> I agree with VB....LA cannot compare with NYC when it comes to fashion.



 

About the uggs and flip flops thing, the weather doesn't call for uggs or winter boots at all, so I find it really funny when its like 70 or 80 in the winter in LA or cali and someone is wearing uggs or boots.  NYC is the fashion capital of the world


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think it's important to make the distinction between the cities in terms of business vs. style. As far as the business end of the fashion industry goes, there's absolutely no doubt that NY is far more significant than LA. As far the "style" of one city being superior to the other-- that's simply a matter of opinion. 

I can't imagine Victoria and Dave being so far apart on such a permanent basis


----------



## Jahpson

i guess Vicky got sick of wearing boyfriend jeans, tank tops and flip flops. wow that got old fast for her LOL


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think it's important to make the distinction between the cities in terms of business vs. style. As far as the business end of the fashion industry goes, there's absolutely no doubt that NY is far more significant than LA. As far the "style" of one city being superior to the other-- that's simply a matter of opinion.
> 
> *I can't imagine Victoria and Dave being so far apart on such a permanent basis *



^Hopefully it works out for them.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://celebrity-gossip.net/victoria-beckham/david-victoria-beckham-no-move-nyc-451773


> David & Victoria Beckham: No Move To NYC
> The Big Apple is home to many of the top celebrities in the world, but the reports that David and Victoria Beckham were searching for a NYC address have turned out to be false.
> 
> According to a report, the English soccer stud and his paparazzi-popular family will be staying on the West Coast for the time being.
> 
> Previously there were rumors that Becks & Co. were eyeing an eastward migration, especially since Victoria is such a fashion enthusiast.
> 
> Posh was said to have told a friend, My work is so important to me and LA just isnt a real fashion city. But a rep for the Beckhams decisively stated, There is no truth to the story.


----------



## taydev

Michele26 said:


> I agree with VB....LA cannot compare with NYC when it comes to fashion.


 I concur.


----------



## marilu

Ita


----------



## chloe-babe

aww a Beckham spokesperson has just confirmed that they are expecting their 4th baby in the Summer - thats very cute news


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What!? That's awesome...can you post a reliable source?


----------



## chloe-babe

yes ofcourse, here you go 

http://twitter.com/#!/SkyNewsBreak


----------



## chloe-babe

Its just breaking in the UK, BBC are also now following with the story as confirmed


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hey thanks for posting it! I'm sure they are wishing for a lil baby girl!


----------



## chloe-babe

^ yes, but with boys that cute, its not gonna be too much of a hardship having another - they would then have a five a side with David lol


----------



## FancyPants

I just read that! Yay!!! Hoping for a girl this time hehe. Congrats!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

give us a girl!!! LOL


----------



## Jahpson

I am so excited for them!! yay

hope that its a girl as well. congrats to the Beckhams awww


I say we get together and form a prayer circle for all the groupies that will be soaking their pillows with tears tonight


----------



## Swanky

^LOL!

Yea for the Beckhams!  Any bets on "someone" starting a maternity line soon!?


----------



## tweegy

Sweet!! I'm Glad for them! Hope they get a girl!! if this is true I'm excited to see her maternity wear!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

*David and Victoria Beckham expecting fourth child
 January 10, 2011 4:26AM 
*
LA Galaxy soccer star David Beckham and wife Victoria are expecting their fourth child.

The famous couple, married 11 years, already have three sons - Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, eight, and Cruz, five. Victoria Beckham's spokeswoman confirmed the pregancy news this morning.

The pair have often said they would like a little girl and the boys are said to be "very excited" at the thought of a new brother or sister.

While the former Manchester United and Real Madrid superstar and his fashion designer wife currently live with the family in Los Angeles, it is believed they are considering a return to their home in Hertfordshire, southern England.

David Beckham is currently signed to US soccer team LA Galaxy but he is believed to be planning to train with English Premier League club Tottenham Hotspur.

Victoria is reportedly interested in strengthening her ties to England as she launches a dress collection at next month's London Fashion Week.

The couple met in 1997 when Victoria - then "Posh" Spice from the Spice Girls - went to a Manchester United match at which David was playing.


----------



## tweegy

*
Mel B and Victoria 'not talking' over dress dispute

by Sam Parker, Jan 9th 2011 *

Mel B and Victoria Beckham  reportedly haven't spoken for months after a fall out over - wait for it - a dress.

According to the Mirror, Scary wanted to wear one of Posh's designer frocks in her reality TV show It's A Scary World, then got all miffed because Victoria couldn't help her out.

Apparently, none of Posh's outfit were right for Mel's 'shape'.

So that'd be 'shaped like a woman' then, as opposed to a broom handle? (Meow!)
A source told the paper: "Victoria would have lent her outfits if she could have done but she just didn't have anything. The samples were not the right size for Mel's curves and the sizes she needed were not in stock.

"Mel seemed to take offence that she didn't pull strings and she was fuming. The trouble is even if Victoria had sent her dresses the likelihood is she wouldn't have got them back. That's what Mel is known for. Although that thought didn't even come into the equation, Victoria got it in the neck from her.

"They've not spoken for months. Mel was clearly very angry. She explodes and goes mental and takes a while for her anger to simmer down. Posh is not too worried - it's Mel who's holding a grudge."

Oh dear. What do you make of Mel and Victoria's fall out? Can there be any way back from such a serious dispute? Let us know below!


----------



## Jahpson

Mel couldn't wait for Posh to make a dress that was custom made for her?


----------



## tweegy




----------



## justkell

I had a feeling she was pregnant! Her clothes haven't been her usual tight fitting outfits. Congrats to them!! I hope she's grown out of that poncho phase she had with her sons that we never got to see a real bump.


----------



## Jahpson

love that vogue cover. so natural and comfortable.

love the pink words


----------



## Sternchen

I'm so happy for her!  I love her and I believe that she is a wonderful mother to her boys. Maybe it will be a girl this time!


----------



## thomasj93

I'm so hoping for a girl this time!! congrats Vic!


----------



## ShoooSh

awww awww awww im soooooooooooo happpy 4 them


----------



## Avril

OMG!!!  She's pregnant?!?!?!!?!?

YAY!!!!  I am so hoping it's a girl


----------



## angelnyc89

Congrats! I do it is a girl! She should start a maternity line.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Doesn't matter if it's a boy or a girl, this is awesome!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Congrats to them!


----------



## carvedwords

Congrats to them!!  Maybe she'll get the girl she wants!!


----------



## SWlife

I developed a fondness for her when I saw that special about the Beckham's moving to America. I think she's funny and adorable.
Best wishes to their family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks lovely on the cover of Vogue...


----------



## marilu

awww I'm so happy for them


----------



## Belle49

So happy for them. Crosses fingers that they have a girl lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

Not to sound crass but I wonder if this is why she's now el natural (implants removed, natural hair color, etc).  Regardless, good for them.  They seem like a lovely family!


----------



## Michele26

hermes_lemming said:


> Not to sound crass but I wonder if this is why she's now el natural (implants removed, natural hair color, etc).  Regardless, good for them.  They seem like a lovely family!



She still has implants-they're just smaller.


----------



## amber11

YAYAYAYAY! best news of the week- i definitely thought they weren't going to have any more, i hope they have a girl!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Aw I'm so excited for them I want them to have a girl too!


----------



## noon

Aww Congrats to the Beckhams! I hope she has a baby girl.


----------



## bisousx

gacats said:


> I developed a fondness for her when I saw that special about the Beckham's moving to America. I think she's funny and adorable.
> Best wishes to their family!



I've always thought she was funny and humble. When I was in London, I told someone that I loved her and they replied "You're the only person here who does".. I wonder why so many people across the pond dislike the Beckhams?


----------



## Dazzle

what a great news.i am really happy for them.i hope they have a baby girl


----------



## Nola

Happy news! Hope it´s a girl since Victoria is really hoping for one finally!


----------



## nillacobain

Congrats to them! Hope it's a girl!!


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/fashio...oria-beckhams-maternity-wear-watch-begins.htm

I wonder how far a long she is.


----------



## ellacoach

I love this family!!! Congrats to them on their new upcoming addition!!


----------



## Compass Rose

hermes_lemming said:


> Not to sound crass but I wonder if this is why she's now el natural (implants removed, natural hair color, etc). Regardless, good for them. They seem like a lovely family!


 I have no doubt that this is the reason.


----------



## Swanky

She says she had them removed, but I'm w/ Michele, I think she just had smaller ones put in.  She has too much "upper pole fullness" to be natural.

I'm guessing she's about 3 months since they announced it, normally expectant mothers wait until the end of 1st trimester to announce.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She says she had them removed, but I'm w/ Michele, I think she just had smaller ones put in.  She has too much "upper pole fullness" to be natural.
> 
> I'm guessing she's about 3 months since they announced it, *normally expectant mothers wait until the end of 1st trimester to announce*.



That what I thought. I agree with you both, she had her DD removed and smaller ones put in. In British Vogue she actually let it slip, she never admitted she had ps.


----------



## chantal1922

Oh wow congrats to Posh and David!


----------



## hazeltt

So happy for her! May her wish finally come true!


----------



## LADC_chick

gacats said:


> I developed a fondness for her when I saw that special about the Beckham's moving to America. I think she's funny and adorable.
> Best wishes to their family!



Same here. I mean, I've liked her since the Spice Girls (yes, I was a Spice Girls fan. Hush!), but the Moving to America special was great because it was just about her. I got to see the humorous side that wasn't really noticeable as a Spice Girl.

Congrats to her and Becks!


----------



## candypants1100

wow congrats to them!


----------



## tortoiseperson

I dreamed about David Beckham last night! sadly, I can't remember what he was doing ...


----------



## angelnyc89

LADC_chick said:


> Same here. I mean, I've liked her since the Spice Girls (yes, I was a Spice Girls fan. Hush!), but the Moving to America special was great because it was just about her. I got to see the humorous side that wasn't really noticeable as a Spice Girl.
> 
> Congrats to her and Becks!



Its okay, I was a Spice Girl fan too!  I really liked her on it, we actually got to see HER. She smiled and was/is funny! Who would've known? I do wish she smiles more in pics.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think if people just seen tabloid pics of her and hear stories about her, they get the wrong idea. You really have to see her speak, or exist in a more natural environment, in order to get a true idea of her personality. She's really funny and quick, and she seems like a girl's girl, not like a ***** without any female friends, like the media wants to make her out to be.


----------



## bry_dee

I love Victoria as well! I'm a big Spice Girl fan (notice the present tense) and that Moving to America made me love her even more! That episode where she was inside the earthquake simulator LOL She's got a twisted humor that she doesn't know she's already being silly/funny/ridiculous. I hope she gets a daughter this time, and oh I already feel so envious about all the bags that daughter would inherit! Hermès cradle anyone?


----------



## Jahpson

yes, her daughter would be a true heiress! lol


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.pinkisthenewblog.com/201...ew+Blog+|+Everybody's+Business+Is+My+Business)



> Victoria Beckham Surfaces Again, Still Hides Baby Bump
> On Monday we got our first look at the newly pregs Victoria Beckham as she surfaced in public for the first time since hubby David Beckham announced on Facebook that the couple are expecting the birth of their 4th child last Saturday. Today we get to see a few new photos of Vicki B. in London, England earlier today but, unfortch, she didnt seem in the mood to show off her burgeoning baby bump.
> 
> Im pretty sure VB wont be able to hide forever but she deffo can make it difficult for anyone to see her in her pregnant state, at least for a while. Shes bound to go shopping or to an event or to the airport sooner or later but, yeah, until shes ready to show her bump, I think we can continue to look forward to happy photos like this. Ah well, I still heart her robotic majesty  even if shes playing hard to get.


----------



## marilu

LOL I really hope she doesnt hide her baby bump...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!!


----------



## moodysmom10

I wonder why she wants to? I loved my baby bump!


----------



## Swanky

Maybe she doesn't want to . . .  the beginning of the 2nd trimester can be a little weird.  You don't appear totally pregnant often, just thicker.  Awkward for someone who seems pretty obsessed w/ her appearance.
I bet she'll rock it when it pops out a bit!


----------



## ellieroma

marilu said:


> LOL I really hope she doesnt hide her baby bump...



I totally agree. They talked for so long about wanting more children, i hope she embraces her bump and shows it off.


----------



## angelnyc89

I hope she rocks her bump and is happy in her skin!


----------



## Jeneen

I really don't remember seeing many photos of her pregnant with her 3 boys - anyone have any on file?


----------



## Swanky

some:





access-fashion.com





2dayfm.com





dailymail


----------



## Jeneen

thanks swanky


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> some:
> access-fashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/victoria_beckham_pregnant.jpgaccess-fashion.com
> l


 
I just love her hairdo here.


----------



## Ladybug09

She actually looks better pregnant.


----------



## marilu

I agree


----------



## everything posh

Congrats to them! I'm sure she'll show us her baby bump when she's ready! May she have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## marilu

what is David doing in Tottenham?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It's the MLS off season, he goes to train with Euro league teams to keep his fitness up during the off season


----------



## marilu

:okay: oooh thanks


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1347188/Pregnancy-takes-toll-Victoria-Beckham.html



> Pale Posh: Pregnancy takes its toll on Victoria Beckham who looks weary and washed-out
> 
> After concealing her pregnancy for a number of weeks, she has finally shown visible signs that she has a baby on the way.
> And as Victoria Beckham arrived for a meeting with her management her pregnancy had taken a visible toll on the 36-year-old who was looking pale and washed out.
> The former spice girl looked weary as she sat in the car and covered up her eyes with a pair of oversized sunglasses.
> 
> And with her fourth baby on the way Posh can be forgiven for looking slightly less than perfect, particularly because she is working so hard with her new fashion line.
> David Beckham used social network Facebook to announce Victorias pregnancy and she confirmed the news on Twitter the following day.
> It is thought the Beckhams are hoping for a girl to add to their brood as they already have three boys  Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, eight, and Cruz, five.
> 
> Weary: Victoria Beckham was looking weary as she arrived for a meeting with her management
> The couple are in Britain until the end of February while she prepares her latest collection for fashion week in London and New York, and he trains with Tottenham Hotspur before returning to the U.S. for the start of the football season there.
> 
> Baby Beckham is due to arrive in the summer and the former Spice Girl-turned-fashion designer has often hinted at her desire for a daughter.
> She said in one interview that should could imagine painting her nails, putting on make-up, and choosing clothes with her.
> 
> Last year, she said: Everyone keeps asking me if I would like to have a little girl and I think, at some point, if I am lucky enough to have another baby, that would be great.
> 'If I am blessed enough.
> 
> But in recent months she has been more circumspect  even telling the forthcoming issue of Vogue in which she is cover star: Maybe one day another baby, but at this stage I think the chances of a girl are quite slim.
> Sources close to Mrs Beckham told the Daily Mail that she plans to work through as much of her pregnancy as possible insisting it is business as usual  as she has for her previous three.
> 
> She will have to have another Caesarean section because of the risks of a natural birth after already having had the operation.
> The couple, who have been married for almost 12 years, have put on a show of unity in recent months after being dogged by allegations that Beckham had been unfaithful.
> 
> They filed a lawsuit against a U.S. magazine that alleged he slept with a prostitute. Beckham has also denied claims in court papers by the ex-husband of Hollywood jeweller Shery Shabani that she had an affair with him.
> 
> 
> The couples main home is a £14million mansion in Beverly Hills but they have yet to decide where they will live once his contract with LA Galaxy expires in November.
> Beckham, 35, had been in talks with Tottenham to return on a ten-week loan but the deal fell through.
> Speculation had increased that they would return to the UK after they put on hold plans to sell their £18million home in Hertfordshire, known as Beckingham Palace.
> The Beckhams met in 1997 and married in 1999. They are now worth an estimated £150million.


----------



## tweegy

Becks is starting to look old....STILL HOT...but old...


----------



## angelnyc89

^tweey, your avatar?! ush: lol (she looks like a freak in that pic)


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> ^tweey, your avatar?! ush: lol (she looks like a freak in that pic)


LOL its AMAZE!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> LOL its *AMAZE*!!!



:lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

Jeneen said:


> I really don't remember seeing many photos of her pregnant with her 3 boys - anyone have any on file?


 

http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/01/victoria-beckhams-pregnancy-style.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/01/victoria-beckhams-pregnancy-style.html














Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so cute pregnant...can't wait to see more pics..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cant wait what she will dress


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ckhams-meet-Olympic-champion-Shaun-White.html



> Now this is what you call a famous sportsman, Dad: David and the Beckham boys meet Olympic champion Shaun White
> 
> While Victoria Beckham has made no secret of how much she loves the Californian lifestyle, it appears to agree with her children as well.
> The boys - Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, eight, and five-year-old Cruz - seem particularly keen on skateboarding - which is hugely popular in the US - and are fans of sports star Shaun White, who is an Olympic gold medallist and a champion of both the skateboard and the snowboard.
> So it was a memorable moment for the family when they met Shaun in a sports shop earlier this week.
> 
> And the two sporting legends also chatted while the boys tried on skateboarding helmets and skateboards in the shop.
> White, 24, has won gold medals for both his skateboarding and snowboarding skills, most notably in the men's halfpipe events at the 2006 Winter Olympics in Turin and the 2010 Winter games in Vancouver.
> At the 2010 games he was a team mate of controversial bronze medallist Scotty Lago, who was sent home before the closing ceremony after racy photographs surfaced of a woman kissing his bronze medal, which he had placed near his waist.
> 
> It is not the first time recently that the Beckham boys have shown off their love of skateboarding.
> Brooklyn was reportedly taught how to skateboard by school friends in California, and has been seen on several occasions practising their skills at skate parks.
> While the Beckham boys appear to have adapted nicely to California, however, they may soon find themselves back on more familiar turf.
> 
> The family has recently been spending more time in the UK  at their Hertfordshire mansion while David trains with Tottenham Hotspur - sparking speculation that he is about to join the team.
> However Victoria, who is pregnant with her fourth child, has said that the baby, due in the summer, will be born in the US.
> Meanwhile, pregnancy still appears to be taking its toll on the former Spice Girl, who has been seen looking pale and washed out in recent weeks.
> 
> Victoria once again looked gaunt as she was driven to a meeting with her management company 19.
> The 36-year-old covered up with a pair of oversized sunglasses but she still appeared weary - although it is hardly surprising as she continues to combine her pregnancy with a hectic schedule.
> She is currently working on her new fashion line, which is due to debut at fashion week in London and New York next month.















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Swanky

she does look gaunt in that car! Her cheeks are either sucked in or SUNK in!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Love her glasses in the last car shots.


OMG.. I'm so jealous of Shaun White's hair  LOL


----------



## karma29

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: http://victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2011/01/victoria-beckhams-pregnancy-style.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



She looked adorable pregnant. She probably counted the last calorie to the core tho so that she ensured she gave the baby enough nutrition and not added any more fat than needed to ensure a healthy delivery.


----------



## Tangerine

tweegy said:


> Becks is starting to look old....STILL HOT...but old...



Well damn then sit him in a wheelchair and roll him over here cause that is my kind of geriatric man.


----------



## nillacobain

Tangerine said:


> Well damn then sit him in a wheelchair and roll him over here cause that is my kind of geriatric man.


 

 Thank you for this! You made my day!


----------



## marilu

wtf happened to her face?


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> Well damn then sit him in a wheelchair and roll him over here cause that is my kind of geriatric man.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## tweegy

Tangerine said:


> Well damn then sit him in a wheelchair and roll him over here cause that is my kind of geriatric man.


:lolots: assist him with the dentures !!!


----------



## GinaGirl

I hope she has a baby girl!!! Thats be so cute, Id love to see how she dresses her up (and the lucky kid would inherit a hell of a closet) and DB would probably spoil his little princess.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Morticia? No, VICTORIA Addams! Mrs Beckham has the gothic look as she ventures out to Japanese restaurant
> 
> IF the Spice Girls ever got back together again, maybe this time she would be Scary, not Posh.
> For Victoria Beckham, out on the town this week, looked decidedly gothic and ever so slightly ghoulish.
> Long dark hair, ghostly complexion, black dress, heavy circles around red-rimmed eyes - all these combined to make Mrs Beckham (née Adams) appear spookily similar to near namesake Morticia Addams, played by Anjelica Huston in the film version of The Addams Family.
> 
> Victoria, 36, was visiting Nobu in Mayfair with husband David on Thursday.
> The restaurant specialises in sushi but pregnant women are advised to avoid raw fish, so Posh - who is expecting her fourth child in the summer - would have missed out on her favourite Japanese delicacies.
> Perhaps thats why she looked so glum as she and her husband left in their Rolls-Royce.
> The Beckhams are in the UK for a few weeks while David trains with Spurs and Victoria prepares her latest fashion collection.
> 
> Despite the less pleasant physical aspects of pregnancy, David, 35, and Victoria are over the moon.
> It has been reported this week that they have already asked their close friends Gordon and Tana Ramsay to be the child's godparents.
> Online rumours suggest that the couple invited the Ramsays to dinner at Matsuhisa restaurant in Beverly Hills on October 22 to ask them.
> 
> And they aren't the only A-listers clamouring to support the couple.
> Victoria's close pals in Los Angeles, Eva Longoria and Kate Beckinsale, are reportedly already organising a 'lavish' baby shower for their girlfriend, to be held once she has returned to the States.
> 
> The Beckhams are in the UK while David trains with Tottenham Hotspurs, but he is due back in Los Angeles for pre-season training with the LA Galaxy on February 10.































Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-leaves-looking-peaky.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks like she has pregnancy sickness going on..just from looking at those recent pics.


----------



## Jahpson

^ exactly. poor VB


----------



## MichelleAntonia

How far along is she?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I just read that they are having a baby *GIRL*!!! How exciting! (if correct)

It's being reported by The Sun. I'm not sure how reliable they are.

Link to article: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ckham-are-told-shes-carrying-a-baby-girl.html

Article:


> VICTORIA BECKHAM was "over the moon" last night after being told she will give birth to her very own Baby Spice.
> The pregnant star, who shot to fame as SPICE GIRL singer Posh, wept tears of joy after her doctor said a hospital scan indicated she was expecting a girl.
> 
> She and soccer star husband DAVID had been desperate for a daughter to add to their three young sons.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby joy ... Becks, Posh and boys Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz
> A close family friend told The Sun: "David and Victoria are over the moon. This will be their last child and to be told they are having a girl is the icing on the cake for the Beckham clan."
> 
> 
> Victoria, 36, had a scan in January at the private Rivers Hospital near her family home in Sawbridgeworth, Herts, where medics were unable to establish the gender of her child.
> 
> But after a 16-week ultrasound scan nearly a fortnight later she was told she was expecting a girl. Posh then returned for a 4D scan and was told her daughter was healthy and developing perfectly.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> Most sonographers can accurately identify a baby's sex at 20 weeks. But some highly-experienced professionals can detect it with a good degree of accuracy at about 16.
> 
> Victoria's sister LOUISE, who had daughter Quincy, her fourth child, last August, has offered Posh sack-loads of baby clothes.
> 
> Victoria and ex-England skipper Becks, 35, are in Britain until the end of this month. David is training with Spurs before returning to the US to start the season with LA Galaxy.
> 
> The couple's fourth child is due to arrive in the summer.
> 
> Victoria, mum to BROOKLYN, 11, ROMEO, eight, and five-year-old CRUZ, has spoken frequently of her desire for a little girl. She revealed in one interview she could imagine "painting her nails, putting on make-up, and choosing clothes" with her.
> 
> But she seemed reluctant to get her hopes up. Last year she said: "Everyone keeps asking if I'd like a little girl and I think, if I'm lucky enough to have another baby, that would be great."
> 
> Posh has said this will be her last child and that four children were the perfect number.
> 
> The family source added: "Victoria is 36 and David is thinking about life after retirement. For them, with a sister for their boys - who are growing up fast - this is the perfect family.
> 
> "All their dreams have come true. They couldn't have wished for more.


----------



## hazeltt

If this is true then I'm so happy for her! She has been wanting a girl for ages!


----------



## Sternchen

I just read it in a German magazine, I am so excited for her!!!


----------



## eggpudding

I really hope this is true too! So happy for them


----------



## BabyDollChic

The baby girl will perfect the family, she'll have a closet to die for! I'm so happy for them


----------



## serene

^ yeah omg!!!! She's the size of a apple (something like that) and I'm alredy so envy of her!!!
any guesses what they will name her?


----------



## Avril

I just read this too!  Aw yay!!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

New pictures in the airport! Seriously though it bums me out she always tries to cover her bump. I get the feeling she's really uncomfortable being pregnant and she should embrace it!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2517817/victoria-beckham-baby-bump-heathrow-01/


----------



## LovesYSL

New pictures of Victoria at the airport! Poor thing, she looks a little uncomfortable. I wish she'd leave the bump uncovered, pregnancy is beautiful!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2517817/victoria-beckham-baby-bump-heathrow-01/


----------



## Avril

From *celebuzz:*

Victoria Beckham, pregnant with her fourth child shows the beginnings of a baby bump as she prepares to depart from depart from Heathrow on Tuesday, February 8, 2011. Photo Credit: Bauer Griffin Online


----------



## Avril




----------



## Avril




----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great, love her outfit. But TBH I cant tell she pregnant. She needs to eat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot outfit.


----------



## carvedwords

She's looking good, but I don't see a trace of any bump.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she so thin it may take a while for her to show although it seems she would show early


----------



## queennadine

She looks great, but I also agree that she doesn't look pregnant in those pics!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks amazing.


----------



## zayra26

She looks perfect


----------



## BadRomance93

Shouldn't Apple offer a Deluxe iPhone for people like her, because I feel weird about the fact that there's some outside source that slaps gold on them and you hand over $35,000.

Providing all of that is factual.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats actual gold on the back of her iPHONE?! She wasted $35,000?!Thats just crazy! Couldn't she just donate that money? Come on VB!


----------



## Jahpson

the leather leggings needs to find its way in the back of the drawer. otherwise cute look


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It's hard to tell if she really looks it or not since she's got a really loose top on. Either way, she looks really good!


----------



## nillacobain

She looks great in the airport pics!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

She looks fab in the airport pics


----------



## everything posh

I think she looks fantastic in the airport pictures! With all the exercise that she does her ab muscles were probably super tight again even with 3 previous pregnancies. She may not show until she is farther along. Congrats to them if it's true that they are having a GIRL!!!!!


----------



## marilu

I can't wait to see her new collection


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in NYC (February 13).

Source: celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## karo

_*Victoria Beckham: I Do Not Know the Sex of My Baby!*_
Victoria and David Beckham already their hands full with three sons: Brooklyn Joseph, 11, Romeo James, 8, and Cruz David, 5½.

Will their fourth child be their latest addition to the boys club?

I can go on the record and say contrary to rumors, I do not know the sex of my baby! the expectant mom, 36, told USA Today at the launch of her latest fashion show in N.Y.C.

And despite the likely anticipation over whether the couple will have their first girl, they still havent decided whether or not to eventually find out the sex.

The fashionista says she and her soccer star husband, 35, simply feel so lucky and blessed to be adding on to their family.

Plus, theres the obvious benefit to one more son. We know what to do with boys, she quips, adding that Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz are excited about having a little brother to teach how to play soccer.

And if its a little girl joining the family? Says Victoria: Wed be over the moon as well. 

people.com


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great! Cant wait to see her new collection!


----------



## lightblue84

VICTORIA AND DAVID CELEBRATING VALENTINE'S DAY IN NEW YORK


----------



## chantal1922

Nice coat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE her coat!


----------



## Jahpson

i love her coat as well


----------



## edsbgrl

Does anyone know if she was at her show?  I haven't seen pics of her there.


----------



## angelnyc89

Love her outfit, they look great.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That beige is so pretty


----------



## angelnyc89

> Victoria Beckham Covers 'Allure' March 2011
> Victoria Beckham turns up the heat on the cover of Allure magazines March 2011 issue.
> 
> Heres what the 36-year-old fashionista had to share:
> 
> On her life at home: Our house is a really happy house. There are kids running around and laughing and joking, I smile so much more than people would think. Theres nothing better than being in LA with my kids, cooking dinner with my husband and having a romantic night in, and I get an email, and Demi Moore, Madonna, Drew Barrymore, Blake Lively, or whoever it is, is doing the red carpet and wearing my dress.
> 
> On Oprah wearing a dress from her collection: I was so proud, I rang my mum.
> 
> On being comfortable in her own skin: For the first time, I feel like what you see is what you get. This is me: the more natural hair, the slightly more relaxed way of dressing. I feel really content personally and professionally. Im not freaked out about getting older. Im growing older with the most amazing man Ive ever met - with my soul mate. Lifes great.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/15/victoria-beckham-covers-allure-march-2011/


----------



## angelnyc89

More pics from their Valentines Day Date:

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/15/david-beckham-victoria-valentines-day-dinner-date/





















He's wearing yellow sock! What a man!





And the best for last (eye candy )





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think DB would make a great Bond


----------



## Swanky

> For the first time, I feel like what you see is what you get. This is me: the more natural hair . . . "


says the girl w/ extensions in her hair! :lolots:

I need that magazine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great on the magazine cover..


----------



## Jahpson

@ the yellow sock. I didn't even notice

I see V is trying to hide her tummy..


----------



## BadRomance93

I love the Valentine's day outfit!

So ÜberChic! 

I also love that she seems to use Twitter as a means of sending out very small thank you notes to people she knows who've sent her flowers or something.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> says the girl w/ extensions in her hair! :lolots:
> 
> I need that magazine!


----------



## tweegy

She looks Gorg!!!!

 See folks crack up on Scotts style....but becks looks like he's channeling his inner scott 



angelnyc89 said:


> More pics from their Valentines Day Date:
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/15/david-beckham-victoria-valentines-day-dinner-date/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing yellow sock! What a man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last (eye candy )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I think DB would make a great Bond


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leaving NYC Hotel Feb 16th 2011*

I love her Marc Jacob jacket, she looks cute.


----------



## purplepinky

Uhhh i LOVE this outfit. That necklace adds a nice pop of colour, with the jacket too. Super cute.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Really different for her, I really like it!!!


----------



## Tangerine

Its incredible how young she looks when she dresses down!!


Those date night pictures, David looks so....... English. 

The shadow plaid, the yellow socks, the super blinged out tie clip, and polka dot pocket square... seriously WHO ELSE could pull all of that off! I love it!


----------



## eggpudding

She looks incredible - and so hip. Liking the different vibe.


----------



## angelnyc89

Love the whole look. She looks great.


----------



## angelnyc89

Heres DB:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source: http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...-Thought-David-Beckham-Couldnt-Get-Any-Hotter


----------



## angelnyc89

Flashback on VB & DB love:

1998:




1999:




2000:




2001:




2003:




2003:




2004:




2005:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

2005:




2006:




2006:




2007:




2007:




2007:




2008:




2008:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

2008:




2008:




2009:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

Source for all those pics: http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...-Thought-David-Beckham-Couldnt-Get-Any-Hotter


----------



## eggpudding

Their style evolution has been quite fun to watch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Their sense of style has def changed for the better! Love this couple.


----------



## Swanky

OH they were disastrous at the beginning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

syle may have changed, but those rock hard boobies are here to stay!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> syle may have changed, but those rock hard boobies are here to stay!


----------



## serene

DC-Cutie said:


> syle may have changed, but those rock hard boobies are here to stay!



i read somewhere that she had the implants removed while ago.

_my god the 2004 look on him _


----------



## Sassys

serene said:


> i read somewhere that she had the implants removed while ago.


 
2009 pic looks like she still has them


----------



## Bag*Snob

Boy they both had some camel toe action going on in those early pics.


----------



## nillacobain

eggpudding said:


> Their style evolution has been quite fun to watch


 
I agree!


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> Flashback on VB & DB love:
> 
> 1998:


 

I absolutely love this hair style on her!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> syle may have changed, but those rock hard boobies are here to stay!



 and those color bones...


----------



## Jahpson

Bag*Snob said:


> Boy they both had some camel toe action going on in those early pics.



I am so glad I am not the only one who noticed that


----------



## Swanky

She said she had them removed. . . . they look to be smaller ones now IMO.


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she got a smaller size put it.


----------



## *Prada*

Its amazing how they look better as they got older...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> Heres DB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Source: http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...-Thought-David-Beckham-Couldnt-Get-Any-Hotter




Whoever tagged the pic didn't like this!? He looks GREAT!


----------



## Tangerine

David has always had great styles, but IMO since 2004 he has been completely FLAWLESS, not a single miss.

Victoria has had the same 90% awesome consistency throughout. Some of those specific older pics are hilarious, but overall even then she looked amazing most of the time.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ia


----------



## Touch

i feel like women with  lots of breastbone space like VB (and I) will never look quite right with breast implants


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I fear I'm the same way. I'm very small in the chest area, but my boobs are set much farther apart than what looks good with implants :/


----------



## Swanky

A really good plastic surgeon has no problem w/ this. . . .  every implant offers something different, she chose the ones w/ a lot of projection instead of natural shaped.


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> *David has always had great styles, but IMO since 2004 he has been completely FLAWLESS, not a single miss.*
> 
> Victoria has had the same 90% awesome consistency throughout. Some of those specific older pics are hilarious, but overall even then she looked amazing most of the time.



I completely agree! I guess VB was inspired by DB and got better along the way. But it was the 90s! lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A really good plastic surgeon has no problem w/ this. . . .  every implant offers something different, she chose the ones w/ a lot of projection instead of natural shaped.



 my doc knows full and well that i want my naturally far set boobage to be as close as he can get them after!! of course he did tell me i may have wonky nipples lol and that's fine with me!


----------



## karo

Victoria on having more children:
If I dont have a girl this time, then maybe Ill be lucky enough and have a girl the next time.

When asked if shed consider having a fifth baby, Posh revealed, There could be. Who knows? But she drew the line at six. Well Im not Angelina. I dont know. I mean, come on.

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## marilu

:O I really hope she has a girl this time


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OH they were disastrous at the beginning!


 

sure were! especially him!


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham Back to Training With LA Galaxy


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/kVv1...xy+Training+Session/gDuJoBmOY4x/David+Beckham


----------



## MichelleAntonia

*David's New Tattoo*







David Beckham posted the first pictures of his latest tattoo on Facebook today.

Its no secret that David is a big fan of body art and Victoria has even joined him with a number of decorative pieces of her own in recent years.

But the 35-year-old latest addition would look more at home on the ceiling of The Sistine Chapel than on a persons chest.

The tattoo is of Jesus being lifted by three cherubs, of whom David says symbolise himself and his three sons Brooklyn, 11, Romeo, 8, and Cruz, 6.

David also posted a video on Facebook explaining why he had the tattoo and what it represents.

Its Jesus being carried by three cherubs and obviously the cherubs are my boys and so my thought of it is that at some point my boys are going to need to look after me and thats what theyre doing in the picture. It means a lot.

The tattoo is the handy work of one of LAs biggest tattoo artists, Mark Mahoney, who has worked on a long list of famous names who include Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie.

David is just another in a long line of celebrities who have only good words to say about Mark. He added: Hes not a tattooist who goes on and does TV programmes. Hes low key and stays out of things and is very talented. 

Mahoney works in West Hollywood at the Shamrock Social Club on The Sunset Strip and says he prides himself on making his customers experiences as memorable as possible.

Its called the Shamrock Social Club, not the Shamrock anti-social Club. People come here to relax and have a good time. People always remember the night they got tattooed. Thats one of the things you always remember in life, so I wanted to make that as memorable and as nice an experience as it ever could be.

David first posted a picture of Mahoney working on his new tattoo back in December of last year. He Tweeted: I want to let you all in on something. Just had a new tattoo done by the legendary Mark Mahoney.

Today he revealed what an amazing experience it was for him. He added: I had it done 3 months ago, before I left LA. I dont plan on having a tattoo, but just sometimes I wake up with an idea or an image of what I would like on me.

Its my way of expressing the way Im feeling. Most of my tattoos are memories or things that mean a lot to me.

It was an 8-hour session which lasted until about 3 oclock in the morning. I then went back a few weeks later and we did another 4 hours. Its really is amazing.

David's wife Victoria is pregnant with the couple's fourth child.

source


I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!!! !


----------



## Tangerine

People @ ONTD were like "this is PROOF that they are having a girl!"


I don't get that, why cause there are only 3, for the 3 boys??.... angels in that classic style are androgynous. I think he isn't jumping the gun and when the other child comes, has a name, and is all settled, then he'll get another tattoo for him/her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I think so too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


>



These pics are doing nothing to help my getting him mixed up with Michael Fassbender at first glance lately


----------



## angelnyc89

Well his body does look amazing in his new tattoo!


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing they left room to add an angel 
It would jumping the gun to add the angel before the baby is here.


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria Beckham Fall 2011: http://www.purseblog.com/fw/fashion-week-handbags-victoria-beckham-fall-2011.html

Her bags are boxyish


----------



## karo

Victoria and David at the Pre-Oscar party at Coldwater Canyon Park (February 26)

source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

her trying to sneak behind the golf cart just looks silly, lol!


----------



## angelnyc89

^It does! 



























DB looks good  Very handsome


----------



## marilu

uggh why does she hide her bump I think she looks very good pregnant


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Perhaps because she knows the paps would be zooming in on it? I would cover up in that case too. That's just too creepy, kwim?


----------



## Tangerine

angelnyc89 said:


> Victoria Beckham Fall 2011: http://www.purseblog.com/fw/fashion-week-handbags-victoria-beckham-fall-2011.html
> 
> Her bags are boxyish



I don't think I would mind the boxiness if they weren't all so HUGE.




I can't do huge I look like a little kid playing with mom's stuff


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The bags are the weakest link in her collections imo


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree, he dresses are gorgeous as always!


----------



## angelnyc89

DB talking about his new tattoo he doesn't sound that bad lol


----------



## angelnyc89

> David Beckham: Children's Hospital L.A. Visit!
> 
> David Beckham helps spread some cheer to patients at Childrens Hospital Los Angeles on Tuesday (March 8) in L.A.
> 
> The 35-year-old soccer star and his L.A. Galaxy teammates made room-to-room visits and signed autographs.
> 
> The same day, Davids pregnant wife Victoria, was across the pond landing at Londons Heathrow Airport.
> 
> Over the weekend, David took his three boys, Cruz, Romeo, and Brooklyn, to get frozen yogurt at Pinkberry.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Davids new tattoo!



























Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Not digging his hair like that, lol..


----------



## Swanky

he's sooooo cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

He does look cute, I don't like his hair like that, he looks like one of my professors!


----------



## Jahpson

his tats compliment his outfit.


----------



## bagaholic85

that is one gorgeous man.  

looking back in the 11 years of the becks, 2004 & up is where he really started to get supa dupa hot


----------



## chantal1922

*David and Victoria Beckham Expecting Baby Girl!*


> David and Victoria Beckham are expecting their first girl, Gossip Cop confirms exclusively!
> 
> Soccer great Beckham spilled the beans at a luncheon for the Los Angeles Galaxy on Friday.
> 
> He and Victoria announced her pregnancy in January.
> 
> The couple already has three children, all boys  Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.


http://www.gossipcop.com/david-victoria-beckham-baby-girl-daughter/


----------



## Swanky

it's been reported already, but she denied it.


----------



## justkell

No Swanky, David confirmed it today at a press conference.



Yay for Baby Girl Beckham!


----------



## carvedwords

Yay, so happy she finally got her girl!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Congrats to the happy couple!



> First look: Victoria Beckham's baby bump
> 
> Grab your magnifying glasses people, because you know it's not going to be a big one!
> Pint-sized mum-to-be Victoria Beckham is finally showing signs of a tiny baby belly!
> 
> Snapped at Heathrow airport yesterday, Posh, who is five months pregnant, debuted a slight curve around her middle.
> 
> OK sure, that bump is barely more noticeable than a case of pasta bloat  but it's a bump alright. Because she sure as hell doesn't eat pasta!
> 
> While Victoria was being snapped in London, hubby David Beckham talked about the exciting new arrival while visiting a children's hospital in LA.
> 
> "She's great, she's very healthy. She's feeling good," he told reporters when asked how Posh was going.
> 
> "We're very excited. It's an exciting time for the family."












Source: http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=798027&showcomments=true


----------



## angelnyc89

More pics:

















Source: http://celebrity-gossip.net/victoria-beckham/victoria-beckhams-pregnant-travels-484659


----------



## kiska80

Now she has someone to pass down her Birkins to! Congrats to them!


----------



## Belle49

YAY for a baby girl! She looks amazing and I love the long hair


----------



## TwiggyStar

If they are having a baby girl, I'm so excited for them! That is truly going to be one lucky and spoiled little girl!!


----------



## ipudgybear

Yay! Congrats to them! They honestly get better style wise as the years progress.


----------



## marilu

awww so happy for them


----------



## margaritas

Victoria looks good in the airport pics!  And her hair is finally starting to look decent again - I thought it was looking limp when she was growing it out.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared




Oh Holy Christ... 

Has he ever looked more perfect? I think NOT. The hair, the clothes, the tatts, the way his age is showing up the littlest bit. Put a fork in me, I'm done!


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> Oh Holy Christ...
> 
> Has he ever looked more perfect? I think NOT. The hair, the clothes, the tatts, the way his age is showing up the littlest bit. Put a fork in me, I'm done!










America suits him SO WELL!


----------



## angelnyc89

kiska80 said:


> Now she has someone to pass down her Birkins to! Congrats to them!



Yes! And a closet full of amazing clothing & shoes too! That little girl will be a Princess of style/fashion and gets to meet some amazing designers!


----------



## eggpudding

Her hair looks great and the last outfit is perfect. So happy they're having a little girl


----------



## tweegy

Congrates on them having a lil girl!!!!!

That is going to be one cute girl and a lil princess for sure!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Victoria Beckham: 'Shocked' to Be Expecting a Girl
> 
> Victoria Beckham arrives at Heathrow Airport to catch a departing flight on Saturday (March 12) in London, England.
> 
> The day before, the 36-year-old fashion designers husband, David Beckham, announced the couple will welcome their first daughter in the summer!
> 
> Obviously, were very lucky to be expecting again, and this is the first time Im going to say it: Its a little girl, the soccer star said at a L.A. Galaxy luncheon, ESPN reports.
> 
> Were still in shock, he added. Obviously, having three boys, you kind of expect another one, so finding out a little girl is in there is surprising, but, obviously, we are over the moon. Our three boys are happy and excited, and Victoria is doing well.



































Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/12/victoria-beckham-shocked-to-be-expecting-a-girl/

She's hiding her belly! She looks great for an expecting mommy (again). I love her leather jacket!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Yay! I'm SO happy for them


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> Oh Holy Christ...
> 
> Has he ever looked more perfect? I think NOT. The hair, the clothes, the tatts, the way his age is showing up the littlest bit. Put a fork in me, I'm done!



:dead:


----------



## Jahpson

a girl? ohhhh man! That seed is so lucky and she hasn't even come out of the womb yet


----------



## candypants1100

she's the tiniest pregnant woman ever!


----------



## ipudgybear

I wonder what her future daughter's first hand bag will be.


----------



## eggpudding

^H Quelle Idol? Mini Birkin?


----------



## marilu

hahaha ITA


----------



## Jahpson

handbag?? Lets start from the very beginning! I want to see what diaper bag VB is going to carry


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> handbag?? Lets start from the very beginning! I want to see what diaper bag VB is going to carry


 

LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awesome, glad they are finally having a girl!


----------



## bagaholic85

shes a cuttie pregnant mommy


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So happy for them, love VB


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

congarts to her


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she will start her with designer diapers (if they don't have them yet, they probably will make them for her) that little princess will be rockin ! lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

This is gonna be the luckiest little girl on the planet. Screw all the handbags and designer hand me downs. She's gonna have what I always wanted-- an older brother. And not just one, but THREE!


----------



## Sternchen

So happy about the news of a precious baby girl!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

congrats to them on a girl! I'm sure they are very happy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagaholic85 said:


> that is one gorgeous man.
> 
> looking back in the 11 years of the becks, 2004 & up is where he really started to get supa dupa hot


 

he seems to get better looking with age...I can imagine him still being sexy in about 20 yrs


----------



## Belle49

That man is just perfection. All men should strive to be that good looking lol


----------



## BadRomance93

How epic would it have been to see her and Daphne Guinness throw down over that interview?

_Couture Cat-Fight!_


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^TEAM VICTORIA


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> How epic would it have been to see her and Daphne Guinness throw down over that interview?
> 
> _Couture Cat-Fight!_




OMG Could you imagine!!! degrading each other's designer label and pulling hairs at fashion events...... would be CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I wouldn't be suprised if they did some kind of sex selection.

I just hope that she helps her daughter develop a better/healthier self image than she has of herself.


----------



## Jahpson

I think David is going to spoil his daughter rotten! lol


----------



## marilu

sooo..I was wondering what name do you think they will choose


----------



## SJF

I'm so happy that VB and DB are having a baby girl, but I'm so jealous because now she has someone to pass down all those Hermes, designer clothes (and Spice clothes) down to and it won't be me, LOL.


----------



## angelnyc89

^

*marilu*, that is a good question!


----------



## cbtg818

marilu said:


> sooo..I was wondering what name do you think they will choose


 
prob something funky but not as crazy as Gwen Stefani's kids. Victoria said they got Brooklyn's name bc thats where she was on tour when she found out she was pregnant. They were living in spain with Cruz. Maybe it'll be really american lol idk


----------



## Tangerine

I hope its something like Jane. 


Go _against_ the Hollywood expectation of RIDICULOUS names


----------



## angelnyc89

> Victoria Beckham & Cruz Watch David's Galaxy Game
> David Beckham hits the field in the rain as the L.A. Galaxy takes on the New England Revolution on Sunday (March 20) in Los Angeles.
> 
> Supporting the 35-year-old soccer star were his expectant wife, Victoria, and their 6-year-old son, Cruz, who watched the game from up in private box seats!
> 
> The Galaxy and the Revolution tied with a score of 1-1. It was tougher tonight, David said, because you had the wind, you had the rain  the constant heavy rain, not just the drizzle.



































Her long hair is looking better on her. Cruz's cookie says LA Galaxy lol He looks so much like both of his parents.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow.... he's soaked. :


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wow.... he's soaked. :


 

with his tongue hanging out


----------



## Livia1

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wow.... he's soaked. :



I actually thought of you when I saw these pics


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> I hope its something like Jane.
> 
> 
> Go _against_ the Hollywood expectation of RIDICULOUS names




Jane Doe Beckham. lol


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> Wow.... he's soaked. :



but its clear he is wearing a cup


----------



## angelnyc89

You ladies!


----------



## marilu

angelnyc89 said:


> ^
> 
> *marilu*, that is a good question!


 
hahaha I know I just hope its a pretty name ;D


----------



## angelnyc89

> David Beckham & Tom Cruise: Laker Game Guys
> Tom Cruise and David Beckham chat during the Lakers game at the Staples Center on Sunday (March 27) in Los Angeles.
> 
> David and his 12-year-old son, Brooklyn, sat courtside in the Virgin America seats and caught up with Tom and his 16-year-old son, Connor! (Both Brooklyn and Connor came out to support Katie Holmes at her Holmes & Yang preview event last weekend.)
> 
> Tom is back in town on a break from filming Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol.
> 
> FYI: The Lakers beat the New Orleans Hornets and won the game with a score of 102-84.



























Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/28/david-beckham-tom-cruise-laker-game-guys/


----------



## Michele26

Tom's son is gorgeous.


----------



## *Prada*

^ That's what I was thinking!! Gee he has grown up fast!


----------



## Tangerine

I love it when David dresses like this


----------



## nillacobain

^Me too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Livia1 said:


> I actually thought of you when I saw these pics




You know me so, so well


----------



## angelnyc89

> David Beckham: Naming Daughter 'Justine Bieber Beckham'?
> David Beckham makes a dapper appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live on Thursday (March 31) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 35-year-old soccer star revealed he and pregnant wife Victoria Beckham have a few baby names in mind for their daughter.
> 
> But weve also said to the boys, Give us some ideas, David told Jimmy.
> 
> When we got told [the baby] was a boy, [my son] Romeo was like, How about Justin Bieber Beckham? So now that we know its a girl, hes like, What about Justine Bieber Beckham? he shared with a laugh.




















Source: JustJared

He looks dashing


----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOL at Romeo's suggestion of Justin(e) Bieber Beckham! 

And how ridiculously cute is it that he drops his kids off and picks them up at school? Love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

God, he was hot on Kimmel


----------



## eggpudding

^God tell me about it!  His smile is infectious..I couldn't stop smiling throughout that clip. And the Minnie Mouse voice seems to have abated lmfao. He and the family are adorable!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Michele26 said:


> Tom's son is gorgeous.



yes he is! and sorta looks like a younger tom even tho i know he's adopted. amazing how adopted children sometimes look like their adoptive parents.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> yes he is! and sorta looks like a younger tom even tho i know he's adopted. amazing how adopted children sometimes look like their adoptive parents.



old people say "when you start to feed 'em, they'll look like you"...


----------



## tweegy

Hi Becks!



angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared
> 
> He looks dashing


----------



## DC-Cutie

his voice sound like a boy going through puberty...


----------



## hipmama

DC-Cutie said:


> his voice sound like a boy going through puberty...



^^   I really don't need him to talk, doesn't have to say a word.


----------



## Tangerine

I kind of like his voice actually. I do feel like he might start in on car insurance at any moment though. But thats ok


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like it too! I think his allure is the whole package, which is full of contradictions. He's tough and gets super mad on the field, but he's very polite off of it. He's super, mega, ultra famous, yet he's really shy. His voice doesn't "match" some things about him, but somehow, it's fits perfectly who he is. IDK if that makes sense, but it does to me lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

I refuse to listen to his voice...I just prefer looking at his pics.


----------



## nillacobain

my purse addiction said:


> lol at romeo's suggestion of justin(e) bieber beckham!
> 
> And *how ridiculously cute is it that he drops his kids off and picks them up at school?* love it!


 

ita!


----------



## tweegy

This made me chuckle!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...misbehaving-sons-telling-LA-Galaxy-match.html






























Dailymail UK


----------



## *Prada*

Haha I love that!! So natural, so real!


----------



## tweegy

*Prada* said:


> Haha I love that!! So natural, so real!


Right!


----------



## solange

Tangerine said:


> I kind of like his voice actually. I do feel like he might start in on car insurance at any moment though. But thats ok


----------



## missgiannina

i dont the long hair on hair..


----------



## FineGold

tweegy said:


> Right!



Agree


----------



## Swanky

where've I been!?! Now Ken Paves is her BFF/manny!? lol!


----------



## Jahpson

ahhhhhh *Ken is an attention whore* chooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





excuse me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, ita..


----------



## Swanky




----------



## talldrnkofwater

Yep he surelyis.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Unsure if this pic has been posted. It's one of my recent favorite pics of her.


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham heading home after dining out with Gordon and Tana Ramsay and family in LA (April 6).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## maya777

How cute can he be? I'm soooo sorry the Armani underwear campaign went to Ronaldinho because he was really good in those slips etc...


----------



## Anton

on what planet is she pregnant?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just found out today that my niece along with her soccer teammates are going to meet David Beckham May 1st when the LA Galaxy play FC Dallas. I will for sure post pictures when I get them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

maya777 said:


> How cute can he be? I'm soooo sorry the Armani underwear campaign went to *Ronaldinho* because he was really good in those slips etc...




I LOLed. I know you meant Ronaldo, but still.. the image


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> David and Victoria Beckham heading home after dining out with Gordon and Tana Ramsay and family in LA (April 6).
> 
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 

Her extentions are definetely looking better IMO.


----------



## queennadine

I like his voice! He seems like a nice, normal guy (at least in that Jimmy Kimmel interview). I like him more now!


----------



## LovesYSL

There are new pictures of her on Just Jared shopping at Barney's with Romeo and Cruz. I'd post them but I don't know how.


----------



## minababe

she should eat more .. if not for herself than for her baby..


----------



## Jahpson

LovesYSL said:


> There are new pictures of her on Just Jared shopping at Barney's with Romeo and Cruz. I'd post them but I don't know how.




post the link and we can help you.


----------



## LovesYSL

Here's the link-http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2534064/victoria-beckham-barneys-01/


----------



## tweegy

LovesYSL said:


> Here's the link-http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2534064/victoria-beckham-barneys-01/


Doll you can do it one of 2 ways'

1 is as per here: http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

2 is using an image hosting site I would advise photobucket...you can also post with imageshack without signing up..


----------



## Tangerine

minababe said:


> she should eat more .. if not for herself than for her baby..




I would usually agree with you, but she's already had 3 totally healthy babies. She seems like she knows how to deal with pregnancy ok.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sweetpea83 said:


> I just found out today that my niece along with her soccer teammates are going to meet David Beckham May 1st when the LA Galaxy play FC Dallas. I will for sure post pictures when I get them!




That's awesome! She'll be one of the kids the players walk out onto the field and sing the national anthem with, right?


----------



## marilu

I think she looks great but her outfits are a bit boring


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> That's awesome! She'll be one of the kids the players walk out onto the field and sing the national anthem with, right?




That..I am not sure..I will find out more when the game nears.


----------



## Jahpson

LovesYSL said:


> Here's the link-http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2534064/victoria-beckham-barneys-01/


----------



## Swanky

her top lip is officially bigger than her legs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What a cute pic..


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her top lip is officially bigger than her legs.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her top lip is officially bigger than her legs.




!!


----------



## Jahpson

swanky mama of three said:


> her top lip is officially bigger than her legs.








 DOA.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Love her with the darker lipstick!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham celebrating her 37th birthday with the family at the Bouchon Bistro in Beverly Hills, California (April 17).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## LovesYSL

Oooh I wish we had better shots of that outfit! I love purple!
Not her too with those damn shoes! I HATE THEM.


----------



## marilu

Ita ^^


----------



## tweegy

I love the color!!!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

She could wear a potato sack and I would still love her...

...but that's because she would rock that potato sack with killer heels and a TDF bag, of course.


----------



## eggpudding

That dress looks killer on her!


----------



## LovesYSL

She's the best model for her clothes. Kate Middleton apparently requested a bunch of her dresses. I wonder if it's possible Pippa will be wearing Beckham on the wedding day.


----------



## nillacobain

LovesYSL said:


> *She's the best model for her clothes*. Kate Middleton apparently requested a bunch of her dresses. I wonder if it's possible Pippa will be wearing Beckham on the wedding day.


 

I agree.


----------



## annamoon

I agree with the shoes, not at all feminine, heavy looking and hope the style changes soon!!

Victoria has great legs but the shoes make her look unbalanced when she stands or walks.





LovesYSL said:


> Oooh I wish we had better shots of that outfit! I love purple!
> Not her too with those damn shoes! I HATE THEM.


----------



## trendybeads

thanks


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great! They both do!


----------



## angelnyc89

Anybody got more pics of her outfit?


----------



## bern

She is looking gaunt


----------



## marilu

angelnyc89 said:


> Anybody got more pics of her outfit?


 

nope sadly those are the only pics


----------



## cbtg818

it is a dress from her collection if u want just the look of the dress


----------



## Sassys

David and Victoria Beckham & their boys arrive @ LAX for their flight to the UK for Royal Wedding
source=dailymail


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I can't wait to see what she will wear to the Royal wedding. She looks good there. 

I read recently how several of her celebirty friends have stated that she has the most well behaved children and they credit the parents for that. They are supposedly very polite and respectful, so that's nice to hear. Though Cruz seems like a bit of a rebel out of the three haha! Can't wait for the little girl to arrive...


----------



## Sassys

RedSoleAddict said:


> I can't wait to see what she will wear to the Royal wedding. She looks good there.
> 
> I read recently how several of her celebirty friends have stated that she has the most well behaved children and they credit the parents for that. They are supposedly very polite and respectful, so that's nice to hear. Though Cruz seems like a bit of a rebel out of the three haha! Can't wait for the little girl to arrive...


 
Interesting.  Honestly, now that I think about it, I have never seen a misbehaved british kid.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Here is an article I found. The one I read had Heidi's quote as well as another friend's but I can't remember who.



> Supermodel Heidi Klum has praised David and Victoria Beckham's parenting skills, saying they have the best behaved children.
> 
> "Victoria needs no advice - she has the best behaved kids in the world. When we go to all their birthday parties, each of the kids writes handwritten thank you notes on their own headed paper. None of the other kids do," contactmusic.com quoted her as saying.
> 
> "They're so polite and well-spoken, it's amazing. The other parents stand there in awe listening to the boys speak so politely and correctly. David and Victoria have made sure they always say their pleases and thank yous, and definitely no swearing is allowed," she added.
> 
> "Our kids all play together and I must say Victoria's boys are a pleasure to learn from," she said.



Source: Victoria Beckham Style


----------



## nillacobain

RedSoleAddict said:


> *I can't wait to see what she will wear to the Royal wedding.* She looks good there.
> 
> I read recently how several of her celebirty friends have stated that she has the most well behaved children and they credit the parents for that. They are supposedly very polite and respectful, so that's nice to hear. Though Cruz seems like a bit of a rebel out of the three haha! Can't wait for the little girl to arrive...


 

Same here. I honestly didn't like what she wore to Tom&Katie's wedding.


----------



## nillacobain

Sassys said:


> David and Victoria Beckham & their boys arrive @ LAX for their flight to the UK for Royal Wedding
> source=dailymail


 

I love that bag!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> David and Victoria Beckham & their boys arrive @ LAX for their flight to the UK for Royal Wedding
> source=dailymail




She looks great...look at that lil belly..


----------



## Jahpson

fab


----------



## Michele26

Her hair/weave looks so shiny there...she looks great.


----------



## nillacobain

Michele26 said:


> Her hair/weave looks so shiny there...she looks great.


 

I agree - her extentions are definetely looking better.


----------



## karo

RedSoleAddict said:


> I can't wait to see what she will wear to the Royal wedding.



According to the daily mail she will wear her own design
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-2011-Victoria-Beckhams-look-guests-wear.html


----------



## LovesYSL

Can't wait to see what she chooses to wear tomorrow. No doubt it'll sell out instantly.


----------



## marilu

I hope she doesnt wear black


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

they look THE best at the royal wedding Vicky looks beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> they look THE best at the royal wedding Vicky looks beautiful!


 

I agree.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I just saw... I thought she'd be wearing something more extravagant! But seeing as how she's pregnant, I totally understand why she didn't


----------



## 8seventeen19

marilu said:


> I hope she doesnt wear black


She wore black!


----------



## Anton

shoeaddictklw said:


> She wore black!



black and shapeless...but she still looks great, her hair is pulled back and fab!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I think that's ok. Is it not ok? I've worn black to a wedding before........


----------



## 8seventeen19

She looked beautiful but I was just hoping she'd wear color. It seems like all the other guests are in colorful garb.


----------



## Anton

it's actually navy blue, and cl _Daffodil
_


----------



## Livia1

She looks absolutely gorgeous! 
Love the dress (not the shoes).
David is not bad either


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I think that's ok. Is it not ok? I've worn black to a wedding before........



I heard wearing black to a royal wedding was forbidden


----------



## LovesYSL

LOVED this.


----------



## NYCBelle

Love the Beckhams! They look so sharp.  And David in tails and top hat! Love it!

VB looks amazing and I love her custom make CLs to match her dress


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sharp as a tack those two!


----------



## Anton

this is too cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interesting dress..


----------



## NYCBelle

Anton said:


> this is too cute
> View attachment 1392918



omg cutest thing ever!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sweetpea83 said:


> Interesting dress..



lol yeah no way VB will emphasize her baby bump


----------



## nillacobain

Anton said:


> it's actually navy blue, and cl _Daffodil_
> View attachment 1392697
> 
> View attachment 1392698


 

I love her look.


----------



## ipudgybear

Anton said:


> it's actually navy blue, and cl _Daffodil_
> View attachment 1392697
> 
> View attachment 1392698


 
I love this look on her. They both look fab!


----------



## Michele26

I loved the way she looked minus the heels.


----------



## Star1231

She looks gorgeous, love the entire ensemble.


----------



## marilu

awww they look so cute


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Anton said:


> this is too cute
> View attachment 1392918




Awww OMG!


----------



## simona7

I wish the color of her outfit was a little lighter - it was too dark for such an occasion and time of year. Loved her hair and hat. The shoes were ridiculous especially since she's pregnant. If you see those CL's IRL they totally look like stripper shoes.


----------



## angelnyc89

She's finally showing & she looks so good!


----------



## angelnyc89

simona7 said:


> I wish the color of her outfit was a little lighter - it was too dark for such an occasion and time of year. Loved her hair and hat. The shoes were ridiculous especially since she's pregnant. *If you see those CL's IRL they totally look like stripper shoes. *



I completely agree! I really liked her hair. How did she keep that hat on?


----------



## angelnyc89

I just wish the color of her dress was lighter.


----------



## simona7

angelnyc89 said:


> I completely agree! I really liked her hair. How did she keep that hat on?



There are combs or pins inside the hat and they usually attach to the hair from what I've seen. So some elaborate hair pin situation under that little hat.
I'm so behind... I didn't even know she got extensions! 
ITA too - just a bit lighter color would have made it perfect. However, she's still leaps and bounds ahead of the rest of the guests.


----------



## Pinkdancer

I have no clue how she walks in those heels, but she looks great.

Of course, he does, too


----------



## VanessaJean

Loved both of the Beckham's looks at the wedding. Gorgeous.


----------



## marilu

Is she going to the MET ball?


----------



## ellieroma

she looks stunning in those airport pictures


----------



## karo

Arriving into New York City sporting her towering Louboutins, *Victoria Beckham* strutted past the paparazzi with two of her adorable sons - *Romeo*, 8, and *Cruz*, 6 - on Saturday (April 30).

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOVE that whole look..she looks amazing...


----------



## VanessaJean

Love those shoes!


----------



## kim1possible9

i didnt believe that she was prego until the royal wedding I thought maybe a surrogate


----------



## Anton

FROM NEWS.COM.AU

David Beckham celebrates his 36th birthday at an LA Lakers game with good pal, celebrity chef Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hate his hair!!!


----------



## tweegy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Hate his hair!!!




I agree... I dunno what he's thinking with that hairstyle but if I cross his path with a hair clipper in my hand....It's on!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I've never hated a single hairstyle of his. He's got this magic about him that makes any otherwise ridiculous style look brilliant as hell


----------



## Tangerine

He was working the Brylcreem so hard that his hair went from the Fonz into Rudolph Valentino territory..... it looks almost how it did in his Armani ads.

Idk, I kind of like it!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham shopping with her sons in Soho in New York City (May 4).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Belle49

He could just do no wrong


----------



## Cup of Fashion

When does she ever look bad? She looks so chic even while pregnant!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her heels, isn't she scared she'll be alarmed and may fall?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

she's pregnant, squeezing her son's hands so she can walk on those heels.


----------



## hipmama

I would be terrified to walk in those heels while pregnant. I don't know how her and Rachel Zoe do it. With the exception of the royal wedding, i don't understand why she's always trying to hide her belly.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I get it. I can't blame her for being self conscious about her body since it's changing so fast. I'm not pregnant, and I've never been, and I'm self conscious like that too. And she's getting her picture taken! I'd probably be even worse than her with the hiding


----------



## Jahpson

she has that look in the first pic like "why are you all up in my stomach for?"


----------



## i_love_yorkie

this is her 4th pregnancy


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I get it. I can't blame her for being self conscious about her body since it's changing so fast. I'm not pregnant, and I've never been, and I'm self conscious like that too. And she's getting her picture taken! I'd probably be even worse than her with the hiding


 
I agree w/this.


----------



## tweegy

i_love_yorkie said:


> this is her 4th pregnancy




3rd ??


----------



## angelnyc89

^no she has 3 sons, its her 4th lol


----------



## angelnyc89

> Authorities: David Beckham in crash on LA freeway
> 
> TORRANCE, Calif. &#8211; Authorities say David Beckham was behind the wheel of a car that rear-ended another vehicle on a Southern California freeway.
> The California Highway Patrol said Saturday the soccer great was not hurt in Friday morning's crash, but the other car's driver was hospitalized after complaining of neck pain.
> The patrol says Beckham's Cadillac struck a Mitsubishi stalled in the carpool lane of the 405 Freeway in Torrance.
> The other driver, a 40-year-old Los Angeles man, was taken to a hospital as a precautionary measure. His name was not released.
> Beckham was not cited.
> The 35-year-old Beckham joined Major League Soccer club Los Angeles Galaxy in 2007. Before that, he played in Europe for Manchester United and Real Madrid and was captain of England's national team from 2000 to 2006.



Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110507/ap_en_ot/us_beckham_crash


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> ^no she has 3 sons, its her 4th lol


Oooh Yeeeah I forgot....thought it was 2 boys...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Glad to hear Dave is ok, I hope the other guy is too. Hopefully there won't be idiot lawyers trying to get the Beckhams to pay unfairly for this.


----------



## minababe

she looked amazing at the wedding. they were the prettiest couple from the guestlist.
but I don't get the thing with her high heels. on the wedding for sure but when she is shopping? I know she is victoria beckham but she is also a pregnant woman. she would look even great with flats on.


----------



## tweegy

minababe said:


> she looked amazing at the wedding. they were the prettiest couple from the guestlist.
> but I don't get the thing with her high heels. on the wedding for sure but when she is shopping? I know she is victoria beckham but she is also a pregnant woman. she would look even great with flats on.


 VB Dont do flats...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that one time.......... lol


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham's baby shower (May 7).

Victoria Beckham was the guest of honor at a baby shower thrown by actress Eva Longoria and stylist Ken Paves on Saturday afternoon (May 7). Held at the Butterfly Bar atop Le Petit Ermitage in West Hollywood,  CA, the former Spice Girl was dressed in a purple v-neck frock as her  "Desperate Housewives" gal pal hosted the soiree drawing the likes of Demi Moore and Nicole Richie. 




     With fellow celebrities including Selma Blair, Rachel Zoe and  Tana Ramasey all in attendance, Posh was all about pink in honor of her  first daughter - as she's already mother to three boys, Romeo, Cruz and  Brooklyn.
 A source told People magazine, "All she wanted was anything pink. She's so excited to finally have a girl."

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

One more cute pic that VB tweeted


----------



## angelnyc89

Thanks for posting KARO!


----------



## VanessaJean

Looks like they had fun!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Forgive my stupidity (the last baby shower I went to was when I was 12 lol), but do the fathers typically go to these things? Every time I hear about a baby shower, it seems like the males of the family are never there. Hardly ever any men, for that matter. Is that tradition or something?


----------



## marilu

awww she looks amazing


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> Forgive my stupidity (the last baby shower I went to was when I was 12 lol), but do the fathers typically go to these things? Every time I hear about a baby shower, it seems like the males of the family are never there. Hardly ever any men, for that matter. Is that tradition or something?



I don't think the baby daddy there, I think its just women. I went recently to 2 baby showers and it was only women. IDK, I guess it depends on the lady whose expecting and whose throwing it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the recent pics!


----------



## VanessaJean

I have never been to a baby shower with men... But I have only been to 2 lol.


----------



## simona7

Wait... the toilet paper game is for a wedding shower to make a toilet paper wedding dress.  But it looks like they're having fun which is all that matters.


----------



## Swanky

Traditionally in the states, men don't come to the shower.  There's a game where friends tear off the number of TP squares they think it'll tale to wrap around the pregnant belly.


----------



## marilu

awww she looks so cute


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Traditionally in the states, men don't come to the shower.  .



That used to be true, but it seems that it's much more common now for men to come...


----------



## marilu

any news? :S


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^They got a new puppy! It's all over Twitter  (I'm too lazy to post pics atm, but I can later lol)


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^They got a new puppy! It's all over Twitter  (I'm too lazy to post pics atm, but I can later lol)


 

I saw the pics.... she's so cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

> David Beckham: Galaxy Game with Victoria & The Boys!
> David Beckham goes shirtless as the L.A. Galaxy take on Sporting Kansas City at the Home Depot Center on Saturday (May 15) in Carson, Calif.
> 
> Supporting the 35-year-old soccer star were his expectant wife, Victoria, and their three kids, Brooklyn, Romeo, Cruz, who watched the game from up in private box seats.
> 
> The Galaxy beat Kansas City with a score of 4-1. David got his first goal of the year on a free kick that ranks among his best.




































Source: JustJAred


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks so pretty  And Dave, well of course he's looking good


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love seeing her smile..she should do it more often..


----------



## BabyDollChic

Aw the pictures of him and his boys thumbs-upping each other is adorable!


----------



## BonBonz

A picture of the family's new French bulldog puppy, Scarlet, from VB's Twitter post.


----------



## Jahpson

mmmhhhh and them making googly eyes at each other is the reason why she is pregnant today! lol


----------



## karo

Victoria at LAX

Source: daily mail


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute puppy!

She looks adorable in that dress..


----------



## Jahpson

aww she looks adorable.


----------



## nillacobain

^Ita


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute dog. I love Frenchies! VB looks great as always.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really pretty, but I'm not a fan of the dress.


----------



## Touch

I hope she keeps some weight on after she has the baby. her face looks so much rounder and softer like this. She's actually a pretty lady


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Honestly, I don't even see a difference! She looks like one of those pregnant ladies who appears to have simply put a basketball under her shirt 

Maybe I just don't notice weight loss/gain too much. At least not on other people.. I sure as heck do on myself lol


----------



## Touch

When she's at her thinnest her face tends to look hard and gaunt


----------



## annamoon

7 months pregnant and still style queen! the dress fits the bill perfectly and Victoria is still in skyscrapper heels. She works hard in the name of fashion.


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Honestly, I don't even see a difference! She looks like one of those pregnant ladies who appears to have simply put a basketball under her shirt
> 
> Maybe I just don't notice weight loss/gain too much. At least not on other people.. I sure as heck do on myself lol


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham Walks the Dog





Source: http://www.terezowens.com/david-beckham-walks-the-dog/


David Beckham Renting $27 Million Summer Home






Source: http://network.yardbarker.com/all_s...eckham_renting_27_million_summer_home/4742552


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow I love that house!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham attending Simon Fuller's walk of fame star ceremony on Hollywood Blvd (May 23).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks great! Holy heels...


----------



## VanessaJean

Looking great as always!


----------



## marilu

she looks amazing!!! don't get me wrong but...look at her hands


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^She looks great! Holy heels...


 

I bet she wears fluffy slipers at home! LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

Her hands & heels  Eat lady, eat! I hope she's careful in those


----------



## Swanky

her tummy is shaped funny :weird:


----------



## tweegy

nillacobain said:


> I bet she wears fluffy slipers at home! LOL


LOL 6inch bedroom slippers!


----------



## eggpudding

Even her knees look haggard.. Her face would look so much better filled out. Still, can't fault her for an absolutely sensational outfit yet again. I need her dress!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Do agree about the knee comment, but she is styled perfectly considering she is pregnant.  Hope I look that good when/if I get pregnant, lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her tummy is shaped funny :weird:



I think its the dresses bow thingy.


----------



## Swanky

there's like, a shelf! lol


----------



## Jahpson

her son was her date at that event


----------



## lovemysavior

marilu said:


> she looks amazing!!! don't get me wrong but...look at her hands


 
I will have to take her side on her hands, because I have very veiny hands like that and I'm not even as skinny as she is


----------



## angelnyc89

^I do as well, but shes pregnant, she's not supposed to be dieting but should be eating for two and healthy.


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham* looked posh for the soccer field last weekend (May 28). The stylish mama cheered on her youngest son *Cruz*,  6, at his football practice in Los Angeles, Calif. Due with her fourth  child - a girl! - next month, the 37-year-old mama kept her baby bump  under wraps in an all-black ensemble.

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## legaldiva

Suede ankle boots in the grass?  She is a brave woman.


----------



## Jahpson

she needs to give her dogs a rest and hop into some flats. Did she ever get her bunion corrected?


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham* looked posh for the soccer field last weekend (May 28). The stylish mama cheered on her youngest son *Cruz*, 6, at his football practice in Los Angeles, Calif. Due with her fourth child - a girl! - next month, the 37-year-old mama kept her baby bump under wraps in an all-black ensemble.
> 
> Source: celebritybabyscoop


 

She looks lovely!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so cute!


----------



## Star1231

Awww she looks adorable.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous as always.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Looking great!


----------



## everything posh

She looks fantastic in these pics!


----------



## Didi Boston

She looks great!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

how she does those heels while pregnant I have no idea


----------



## cbtg818

idk either! being prego makes ur balance so funky. i miss her flashy dress days when she was in full on WAG attire or when they first came to LA


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> how she does those heels while pregnant I have no idea



considering the condition of her feet, I don't see the point of staying in heels for her.


----------



## annamoon

mabey she has to wear heels for comfort now that her feet have become used to them



Jahpson said:


> considering the condition of her feet, I don't see the point of staying in heels for her.


----------



## LemonDrop

When's the baby due?  It has to be soon!


----------



## LemonDrop

Oh is she having a scheduled C-section?  I didn't know.  just figured someone would know approx when her due date was. (:


----------



## marilu

in the beginning of July, I think it was close to their wedding anniversary


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

with her money she prob has a personal foot massuse


----------



## karo

Victoria and David Beckham pose at the Cars 2 premiere party with the film's star Larry the Cable Guy and his wife Cara Whitney 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ekend-July-date-approaches.html#ixzz1Pqn5bo5L
​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

OMG Dave... :shame:

She's Larry the Cable Guy's wife!? Surprising a little bit, but hey lol


----------



## mlbags

I just don't like it that she hardly smiles!


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps she doesn't smile much because her feet are in mega pain?  I remember when I was her age and wore pretty but uncomfortable shoes, I tried hard not to show it.  But there's only so much you can fake to hide pain.  Tight shoes on wide feet are a killer.  I'm glad I came to my senses sooner rather than later.


----------



## nillacobain

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps she doesn't smile much because her feet are in mega pain? I remember when I was her age and wore pretty but uncomfortable shoes, I tried hard not to show it. But there's only so much you can fake to hide pain. Tight shoes on wide feet are a killer. I'm glad I came to my senses sooner rather than later.


 

She said that she doesn't like how she looks in pics where she's smiling.


----------



## White Orchid

Ah, I see.  Actually I agree with her - her smile isn't that pretty.  As much as I loathe to admit this, Kim K has a pretty smile as does Cheryl Cole.



nillacobain said:


> She said that she doesn't like how she looks in pics where she's smiling.


----------



## minababe

I wish we would see her in flats. love her style, hair and everything about her but she needs to calm down. she is stylish even with flats ..


----------



## mlbags

minababe said:


> I wish we would see her in flats. love her style, hair and everything about her but she needs to calm down. she is stylish even with flats ..


 
I agree... she needs to relax.  One can see she puts in great efforts in her dressing, day in day out, not that it's a bad thing but it's becoming too predictable, and boring actually.


----------



## serene

I think she's really risking the baby's life when trying to be so thin 
And what an odd list of names..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-prepare-arrival-daughter-birthing-ball.html


/edit
oh, these are celebrity lookalike-photos afterall  well - got me fooled!


----------



## marilu

I'm in love her new line Victoria by Victoria Beckham


----------



## Sternchen

No (real) recent pics?


----------



## marilu

just from David and the boys


----------



## Didi Boston

I hear she is due any day now, I am sure she is staying low key.  Was this the quickest pregnancy or what?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

These were posted on theDVb Victoria Beckham facebook group.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

And one last one


----------



## ellieroma

she looks beautiful in that red dress.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ellieroma said:


> she looks beautiful in that red dress.



i agree


----------



## Didi Boston

Wow she looks great!!  Love the dress, she looks so normal, I mean that in the best way of course.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe!


----------



## Nola

Mama looking gorgeous and how adorable are those pics!


----------



## BabyDollChic

She looks so beautiful! Wish she would embrace her pregnancy more, instead of trying to hide the bump.


----------



## marilu

WOW se looks ah-ma-zing!


----------



## karo

She looks soooo cute in that red dress! I wish we could see her more these days.


----------



## ellieroma

Can anyone id the red dress? its so cute


----------



## hermesugo

ellieroma said:


> Can anyone id the red dress? its so cute



If I am not mistaken, its Hermes.


----------



## coutureddd

she looks gorgeous and so happy!


----------



## nillacobain

I agree w/you ladies: she looks amazing!


----------



## Touch

VB is adorable pregnant. look at that belly!


----------



## Sassys

Pic of Victoria Beckham's pregnant belly, taken by David


----------



## eggpudding

She looks so beautiful in the red dress pictures, and again what an adorable family. I can't wait to see their daughter


----------



## nillacobain

Sassys said:


> Pic of Victoria Beckham's pregnant belly, taken by David


 Beautiful pic!


----------



## eggpudding

Sassys said:


> Pic of Victoria Beckham's pregnant belly, taken by David



So sweet and chic at the same time


----------



## Sweetpea83

Amazing photo!


----------



## VanessaJean

So gorgeous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks so gorgeous! I know she wants her privacy right now but I really do miss seeing candids of her.


----------



## marilu

awww


----------



## everything posh

Fantastic pictures. She looks amazing!


----------



## Belle49

Amazing, they are just the perfect family. You can tell they are so in love


----------



## marilu

do you think we'll be seeing baby Harper soon?


----------



## c0uture

^ Maybe in a few months


----------



## myu3160

I didn't even know she was pregnant at the Royal Wedding! I don't usually follow the Becks and upon finding out she was preggers I WAS SHOCKED. Even moreso because she got the baby girl she wanted!! Congrats to the both of them and their happy family. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Nat

@victoriabeckham Victoria Beckham

Daddy's little girl! X VB X http://yfrog.com/klghuxj


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-baby-Harper-Seven-picture-little-girl.html










Pride and joy: Beckham has had new daughter Harper's name added to his boots


----------



## lightblue84

THE GIRLS SLEEPING


----------



## Swanky

like
like
like!!!

Those shoes are too cute!


----------



## eggpudding

Latest pics and Becks' boots are SO sweet  I love this family so much. I think little Harper has mummy's nose too


----------



## VanessaJean

So sweet.


----------



## c0uture

Awwww!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Aw Harper is precious! Love David's cleats too. Gosh this family is adorable.


----------



## everything posh

Congrats to the family! What a beautiful baby girl. Mom and dad and brother's must be over the moon!


----------



## ellieroma

those pictures are so cute!!


----------



## nillacobain

Too precious!!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

those shoes are precious!  I Just love their family so much!


----------



## Phédre

Awww, so cute! She has her mothers nose!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cutest pictures ever. Those shoes are just incredible. What an awesome way to celebrate little Harper!!


----------



## kst

how AWESOME is that I'm not seeing Harper 3 months from now making her debut in a magazine.


----------



## Ladybug09

cute pic of mom and baby.


----------



## marilu

awwwww


----------



## hazeltt

These pictures are just precious!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

awwww cute pic's


----------



## BabyDollChic

Too precious!


----------



## queennadine

Love those pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Precious photos!


----------



## labelwhore04

It's nice and refreshing that they didn't sell the "first exclusive photos" to a magazine like most celebrities


----------



## hapijuliet18

beautiful photos of victoria and her daughter


----------



## Nola

She´s so cute! Victoria is looking gorgeous.


----------



## nillacobain

labelwhore04 said:


> It's nice and refreshing that they didn't sell the "first exclusive photos" to a magazine like most celebrities


 

I remember reading that they're against selling pics of their children to magazines or having photoshoots in their house, etc...


----------



## babypie

Harper is going to be a stunningly pretty little girl


----------



## marilu

I read somewhere that the Beckhams are renting Steven Spielberg's Malibu house


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Victoria Beckham tweets new picture of David holding Harper, as he reveals tattoo of daughter's name
> *
> Proud mum Victoria Beckham has tweeted a picture of David cuddling their newborn daughter.
> 
> Little Harper Seven gazes into the camera for her first ever close-up, of which many more are likely to follow.
> 
> The former Spice Girl wrote: 'I took this beautiful picture and wanted to share it with you, baby Harper cuddling Daddy! x VB'
> 
> Just last night, David displayed his latest inking after scoring for LA Galaxy, his daughter's name in fancy font.
> 
> The father-of-four, 36 , removed his shirt after playing a key role in the club's 3-1 win over FC Dallas, and seemed cockahoop to cement his performance with a goal.
> 
> So it seems that his young daughter's name is quite the lucky talisman.
> 
> His other charm came in the guise of friend Gordon Ramsay, who was cheering him on from the stands with his own children and the Beckham boys Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.
> 
> David's first baby girl with wife Victoria was born earlier last month and David gave a teasing glimpse of the new inking on his neck just weeks later during a television interview.
> 
> The inking sits just above his tattoo of Jesus being carried by three cherubs, which are meant to symbolise sons Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, eight and Cruz, six.
> 
> Beckham said at the time: Its Jesus being carried by three cherubs and obviously the cherubs are my boys and so my thought of it is that at some point my boys are going to need to look after me and thats what theyre doing in the picture. It means a lot.
> 
> The soccer legend is is known for his array of tattoos, many of which are dedicated to his family.
> 
> As well as the cherubs David already has the names of his three boys and an inscription of Victorias name written in Hindi.
> 
> He also a six-inch tattoo of Victoria as an angel, accompanied with the words til death do us part.
> 
> David has previously said his tattoos are a way of expressing how hes feeling, explaining: Most of my tattoos are memories and things that mean things to me.
> 
> There's not one tattoo that I've got on me that doesn't mean something.
> 
> The last time David went under the needle was in February, when he had the Jesus and the three cherubs drawn into his skin.
> 
> David also posted a video on Facebook explaining why he had the tattoo and what it represented.
> 
> That tattoo was the handy work of one of LAs biggest tattoo artists, Mark Mahoney, who has worked on a long list of famous names who include Johnny Depp, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie and it's likely that the Harper inking was courtesy of his hand too.








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arper-Seven-reveals-tattoo.html#ixzz1UPnWgJSA


----------



## mlbags

Oh my.... I'm going to bed with this pic of Harper and David on my mind.  Sweet.


----------



## Jahpson

i wonder why he choose his neck for the tattoo?

that baby is so adorable. She is all David


----------



## Swanky

beautiful baby!


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely pic!


----------



## cbtg818

it looks like she has victorias cute nose! love our little peek at her girly dress


----------



## bisousx

Why does his Harper tattoo look so faded?


----------



## Swanky

To match the rest, none of them are very bright/contrasting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What an adorable photo!


----------



## Chanel522

What a beautiful little baby girl.  They make the sweetest family.


----------



## marilu

awwww that baby is sooo cute


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww what a sweet photo!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Pic of Victoria Beckham's pregnant belly, taken by David


 

Very nice pic!!


----------



## angelnyc89

I'm very late but congrats to DB & VB! She is such a precious beauty! I think his shoes are cute.


----------



## Stephie2800

lightblue84 said:


> THE GIRLS SLEEPING



So precious...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

He a hot daddy


----------



## azhangie

hot mamma


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com




















David Beckham goes shirtless as he spends the afternoon surfing and boogie boarding with his kids at the beach on Sunday (August 21) in Malibu, Calif.

The 36-year-old soccer star recently shared with People that he is excited to feed his newborn daughter Harper.

&#8220;It&#8217;s so important that they have that mother-daughter bond and breastfeeding, I think, is really an incredible thing,&#8221; David said.

&#8220;We&#8217;re in the process of putting it in bottles now, so that means I get to feed her &#8212; which has been amazing,&#8221; he added.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

yum.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I second!


----------



## karo

New pics! David and Victoria taking their six-week-old daughter Harper to a Los Angeles restaurant
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Galaxy-players-latest-look.html#ixzz1Vs0fVsxv
​


----------



## Belle49

He's a DILF

For real


----------



## karo

Victoria and her nanny in Los Angeles with baby Harper Seven
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Seven-leaves-Malibu-home.html#ixzz1Vs0tIwGp
​


----------



## i_love_yorkie

cbtg818 said:


> it looks like she has victorias cute nose! love our little peek at her girly dress


i hope shedoesnt. Vic's original nose is....bad


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham: Shirtless Surfing with a Bodyguard






















Source: JustJared

This is definitely drool worthy!


----------



## schadenfreude

Goooooood lawd. That BOD. No one can hold a candle to him.


----------



## c0uture

OMG!


----------



## ilvoelv

he looks so good! He needs to stop with the tattoos though.. its become OTT


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Respectfully disagree... the tats on that tight little torso = delish.


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Victoria and her nanny in Los Angeles with baby Harper Seven
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Seven-leaves-Malibu-home.html#ixzz1Vs0tIwGp
> ​




She looks either pissed or really exhausted looking here...

Loving the new David pics..


----------



## myu3160

Victoria looks so tired!


----------



## Swanky

Nursing mama's of 6 week olds ARE tired!


----------



## Jahpson

Aww vicki!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love his tats and his body is amazing!


----------



## angelnyc89

David & Victoria Beckham: Shopping with Harper!

























Source: JustJared


VB looks good for just having a baby several weeks ago! She's already in leather pants!


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> David & Victoria Beckham: Shopping with Harper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> 
> VB looks good for just having a baby several weeks ago! She's already in leather pants!


 
Loving her hair here. She looks amazing.


----------



## ellieroma

her red highlights


----------



## nillacobain

ellieroma said:


> her red highlights


 

Me too


----------



## noon

Her hair looks amazing!


----------



## iluvmybags

> *as they introduce her to their celebrity lifestyle
> *
> She is only eight weeks old but already Harper Seven Beckham is following in her mother&#8217;s footsteps - straight to the most exclusive shops.
> 
> The latest addition to the Beckham clan was cradled by her father David as  they visited upmarket baby boutique Bonpoint over the weekend, where babygrows sell for £150-plus.
> 
> And yesterday, Victoria was spotted giving her gorgeous little girl a cuddle as she and her sons Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, nine, and six-year-old Cruz headed to The Grove to introduce Harper to the celebrity lifestyle.
> 
> Victoria teamed her black dress with a pair of flat black pumps, apparently having decided to heed doctors' advice to ditch the heels because of a painful back condition. The day before, Victoria had donned six-inch Christian Louboutin heels while David held baby Harper.
> 
> She is said to have slipped a disc while she was pregnant, after continuing to wear high heels even in the latter stages of expecting.
> 
> The injury was said to have been exacerbated by the caesarean operation for Harper&#8217;s birth in Los Angeles, where former England captain David now plays his football.
> 
> Victoria, 37, was nevertheless able to show off an enviable figure in her black minidress and matching cardigan just a short while after giving birth.
> 
> The Spice Girl turned fashion designer is due to showcase her Spring/Summer 2012 collection at New York Fashion Week next week, and is said to have been getting in shape for the launch by adopting the Five Hands Diet.
> 
> It involves eating five handful-sized portions of high-protein food daily, including smoked salmon, yellowfin tuna sushi and scrambled eggs.
> 
> According to some reports, Victoria is already back down to a tiny US size zero (British size 4).
> 
> Speaking recently about how she stays in shape, mother-of-four Victoria said: '[I run] Four, five miles every day on the treadmill. For me, I like the fact that, mentally, I can get off whenever I want.'
> 
> But passionate designer Victoria is no doubt looking forward to getting back to work with the New York showcase.
> 
> In an interview earlier this year, Victoria said while things are more than a little busy in her life, she wouldn't change it.
> 
> She explained: 'As any working mum out there knows, it really is like juggling glass balls when you&#8217;ve got the kids and a husband to look after, and you&#8217;re passionate about your career. But I wouldn&#8217;t have it any other way. I&#8217;m blessed.'














Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-David-Beckham-baby-Harper.html#ixzz1X3VdokYF


----------



## nillacobain

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-David-Beckham-baby-Harper.html#ixzz1X3VdokYF


 
Baby Harper is too precious!


----------



## Chanel522

I love how protective seem to be of her.  None of them could care less about the paps being around, all their attention is on Harper and her staying safe...how cute


----------



## karo

More pics
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Ejm1059

Wow, she has a lot of hair for a newborn (or is that normal, idk, I don't have kids)


----------



## VanessaJean

VB looks cute in flats. Love her hair too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vicki looks great! What a cute lil baby...


----------



## Swanky

It's normal, some have a ton, some have a little, some have none 

ADORABLE baby!:could9:


----------



## angelnyc89

Love VB hair and flats! She's not wearing heels!


----------



## marilu

I love that she's looking soo relaxed


----------



## MichelleAntonia

How adorable. Seeing them all as a family makes me really happy  Makes me want a family of my own, which I usually am ambivalent about lol


----------



## Nola

Victoria and Harper looking gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow Victoria in flats! don't think i've ever seen this. The baby has gotten big so fast!


----------



## chloe-babe

Beautiful family pics  She has 3 very protective big brothers too !


----------



## Sassys

Victoria Beckham and new baby Harper Seven show up to New York City for Fashion Week (September 8, 2011).


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Swanky

gorgeous baby - her dress w/ those boots no bueno


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh the baby is so so cute! Right now it's a bit early to say but she looks like Victoria!!


----------



## noon

The boots and dress isn't a very "victoria" look.


----------



## nillacobain

Sassys said:


> Victoria Beckham and new baby Harper Seven show up to New York City for Fashion Week (September 8, 2011).


 

Loving the dress. Great color.


----------



## cbtg818

yea idk about those boots with the dress, maybe bc it has a thicker heel so she can walk a bit easier in it?

I have to say though i still think celebs ditch their heels the minute they get indoors or their car!


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the dress with the boots... It's been a while since I've seen that, very refreshing.
I think it would've looked better if the boots were a little more fitted around the calves though!


----------



## angelnyc89

noon said:


> The boots and dress isn't a very "victoria" look.



I agree. I like the color of the dress. She's back to heels!


----------



## schadenfreude

Can anyone ID the sunglasses in the last few sets of pictures? She looks incredible.


----------



## dailyfresh

iluvmybags said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-David-Beckham-baby-Harper.html#ixzz1X3VdokYF



Wow she has on flats!!


----------



## ellacoach

schadenfreude said:


> Can anyone ID the sunglasses in the last few sets of pictures? She looks incredible.


 
I think they are Cutler and Gross


----------



## princess101804

that picture of romeo holding harper is soooo cute!


----------



## Chanel522

Don't like the boots and dress together but the baby is adorable and VB looks good too.


----------



## karo

Victoria out with Harper in NYC
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-teeters-platforms-holds-baby-Harper.html


----------



## Mekinfrance

noon said:


> The boots and dress isn't a very "victoria" look.


 
Agree!
I always love what she is wearing, not this time


----------



## chloe-babe

Few little pics of her NYFW show here

http://showstudio.com/collection/victoria_beckham_new_york_womenswear_s_s_2012


----------



## Chanel522

I would be terrified to wear those boots in the last set of pics while carrying my baby


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me too.


----------



## kiska80

Abosolutely agree! I adore her and her style, but she needs to tone in down while carrying her child.


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria Beckham & Harper Shop in NYC





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute! Love the lil bow..


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> Victoria Beckham & Harper Shop in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 

Beautiful baby!


----------



## chanel*liz

i just victoria and her baby girl is so adorable!


----------



## karo

Harper is really cute! Just a poor little thinkg because of all the attention she gets from the paparazzi. I also wonder how Victoria is not afraid to walk in those shoes and carry a baby.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out shopping with daughter Harper Seven (September 5).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

*'Mummy, I'm home!' Victoria Beckham reveals baby Harper couldn't get enough of her first shopping trip to Prada*

Victoria, who is in New York with her little girl for Fashion Week, said: 'We went in to Prada yesterday and she loved it. It was if she was saying, "Mummy I'm home!" '

The 37-year-old star also spoke about her love for her youngest child as she debuted her second clothing line during fashion week.

She said: 'I can't leave her alone for a minute, I haven't been without her since she was born nine weeks ago, she's too wonderful to leave.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-loved-Prada-shopping-trip.html#ixzz1Y3KonS5T


----------



## nicole2730

^^ she must be a professional stilt walker with those shoes!! i would never dare wear those and carry a tiny baby. unless she was wrapped in a ton of puffy pillows


----------



## basicandorganic

I wonder how it feels when VB gets home at takes off the heels... I mean she spends a majority of time wearing heels - it must feel weird to finally take them off LOL


----------



## myu3160

basicandorganic said:


> I wonder how it feels when VB gets home at takes off the heels... I mean she spends a majority of time wearing heels - it must feel weird to finally take them off LOL


 

I'd imagine her to feel as we do when we put on heels.


----------



## Sinarta

I think she is fine walking with baby in heels. Looks like she is only going from vehicle thats parked right in front of the door and probably just a few steps in the store.


----------



## ByeKitty

If I had to name anyone who's safe walking in heels this high, it'd be Victoria. The woman is trained!!


----------



## angelnyc89

^She is. I love her dress. She looks great.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham out shopping with daughter Harper Seven (September 5).
> Source: celebrity-gossip


 

Loving her new hair color.


----------



## karo

More pics from the shopping trip
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Harper-Seven-shopping-trip-7-inch-heels.html


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> More pics from the shopping trip
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Harper-Seven-shopping-trip-7-inch-heels.html


 


Just adorable! Also, I love Victoria's nail polish.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> Harper is really cute! Just a poor little thinkg because of all the attention she gets from the paparazzi. I also wonder how Victoria is not afraid to walk in those shoes and carry a baby.



LOL. 

This is her fourth child. I am sure she knows what she is doing


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> More pics from the shopping trip
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Harper-Seven-shopping-trip-7-inch-heels.html




Adorable pics..


----------



## angelnyc89

They are so adorable!


----------



## angelnyc89

> David Beckham: Having Another Child Would Be Great!
> 
> David Beckham grins from ear to ear as he makes an appearance on an episode of The Ellen DeGeneres Show airing Friday (September 16).
> 
> Ellen presented the 36-year-old soccer star with a L.A. Galaxy sweatsuit for his newborn daughter, Harper!
> 
> &#8220;If we were lucky enough to have another [child] it would be great,&#8221; David said. &#8220;We always spoke about having a big family. We love children. We are very blessed to have four healthy children so if one comes along that would be amazing.&#8221;









Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria Beckham: Harper Is 'So Well Behaved'






















Source: JustJared

Her dress is interesting but cute.


----------



## Sarni

Harper is just so gorgeous-love seeing her with Victoria...totally makes me want another baby!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

This is so funny!


----------



## noon

David Beckham needs to be on tv more often.


----------



## Ms.parker123

OMG. love her shoes!


----------



## NY_Mami

LOL at the Daily Mail comments.... Vicky is a pro at wearing heels.... let her do her.... lol.....


----------



## NY_Mami

She needs to keep that weight she gained... her legs look good and meaty... lol....


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> This is so funny!





LOL, he's such a good sport!


----------



## Chanel522

Jahpson said:


> LOL.
> 
> This is her fourth child. I am sure she knows what she is doing



This may be her fourth child, but all it takes is uneven pavement or even a pebble to knock her off balance if she hits it wrong...just sayin'  I wouldn't want to take the chance.

Harper is a gorgeous little baby...her face is precious!!


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> Victoria Beckham: Harper Is 'So Well Behaved'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> Her dress is interesting but cute.


 

Loving both Victoria and Harper's looks!


----------



## angelnyc89

Chanel522 said:


> This may be her fourth child, *but all it takes is uneven pavement or even a pebble to knock her off balance if she hits it wrong*...just sayin'  I wouldn't want to take the chance.
> 
> Harper is a gorgeous little baby...her face is precious!!



That is true, especially in NYC.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NY_Mami said:


> LOL at the Daily Mail comments.... Vicky is a pro at wearing heels.... let her do her.... lol.....



Ditto. 

She could still lose her balance if she was wearing flats....it's a risk either way.


----------



## annamoon

fantastic shoes, so much sexier than many she has been seen wearing recently.



angelnyc89 said:


> Victoria Beckham: Harper Is 'So Well Behaved'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> Her dress is interesting but cute.


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham Suits Up
. . . and contemplates the autumn of his career.

What will David Beckham look like at 70? It's hard to imagine anyone this handsome packing on 30 pounds, as elite athletes often do when their playing careers conclude, sagging around old-timer games and charity dinners in double chins and elastic waistbands. What could a couple decades do to that lustrous Beckham hair, which has provoked copycat manias of faux hawks and mohawks and meticulous crew cuts?

There's some silver upstairs now"Got my first gray a few years ago, and a couple more since we've had the little girl," Beckham says, referring to his daughter, Harper, born in July, her name already commemorated with a cursive tattoo along Daddy's collarbone. But does gray have a chance against him? If a thinning-haired Beckham were ever reduced to a bald-spot-covering combover, is there any doubt it would be the most stylish combover of all time?

Beckham is 36, and when he rises at his Los Angeles idyll with his pop-star-turned-serious-fashion-designer wife, Victoria, and their attractive brood of four, there are unfamiliar, nagging aches. "I definitely feel different than I did 10 years ago," he says. In recent years he has endured knee trouble and a ruptured Achilles; not long ago, Beckham suffered a slight stress fracture of his spine. "It takes a while for the Achilles to warm up," he admits. "Once I've had my coffee, I'm good."

He smiles. It's a humid afternoon, and the biggest soccer superstar of his generation is sitting in a windowless room in the basement of a New York City loft, dressed in slim gray jeans and a white T-shirt revealing the dark sleeves of tattoos on his forearms. There are the beginnings of wrinkles around his eyes and forehead, and his hair is parted neat and slicked to the leftBeckham as Don Draper.

The first time Beckham came to New York, he was 23 years old, a superstar for the planet's most famous soccer club, Manchester United. "My wife [then-girlfriend] was playing at Madison Square Garden with the Spice Girls," he says. The pair stayed at the Four Seasons and ordered Chinese takeout in a box, because that's what Beckham thought people did when they came to New York City. He wandered around the city, largely unnoticed. He watched Victoria perform at the sold-out Garden, and at one point she pulled him aside and told him, "Oh, by the way, we're pregnant."

Now Beckham is in New York to play in the All-Star Game for Major League Soccer, the upstart outfit he joined in 2007 with wildly exaggerated rumors of a quarter-billion-dollar contract with the Los Angeles Galaxy and expectations he would glamorize an underappreciated sport in the United States. The early results were mixedBeckham spent much of his early MLS career battling injuries and fending off speculation that he yearned to return full-time to Europebut in its fifth year the experiment is getting a reappraisal, with seven new expansion clubs and nine new stadiums since Beckham arrived, and a splashy new television deal with NBC.

"There's no doubt David's signing was one of the key moments in the history of the MLS," says league commissioner Don Garber. The Galaxy is one of the league's top teams, Beckham is playing some of the best soccer of his U.S. career, and in a couple of nights, he and the MLS All-Stars will face off against mighty Manchester United, in town for a stateside exhibition.
It is an unexpected second wind. Beckham is still a name, still a significant global brand, one of the handful of seven-continent superstars in sport. The MLS's Garber tells of hiking on a remote border of China and Myanmar during the 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing, and when he told his guide what he did for a living, the guide turned and asked, "How is Beckham doing?" Beckham is deep into his second decade as a spokesman for Adidas, with lines of sport and leisurewear; there's a fragrance line with his wife (motto: "Intimately Beckham") and, inspired by his entrepreneurial wife, he has branched out as a designer, with a deal with H&M for an upcoming line of formfitting "body wear."
"I'm totally involved in everything that goes out there in stores," Beckham says of his endorsements. "I don't just sign with a company and give my name to do whatever they want. Everything that goes out there is something I would wear."

Longevity is even harder to pull off in fashion than it is in sports, but Beckham has managed to stay relevant through his many career evolutions and relocations. Part of this durability can be attributed to his and Victoria's willingness to ration out personal details of their lives, like in August, when Victoria tweeted out an intimate photo of David and baby Harper cuddling cheek to chest. But there's also a certain fearlessness.

Sports icons tend to be timid about provocation, but Beckham has been unafraid about taking the occasional, playful riskposing stripped down to his skivvies for Armani, rolling in the sheets with his wife for a fashion spread. It has helped him remain a step ahead, and just when you think the Beckham persona is starting to fade, there he is, stealing the scene in a top hat and tails at the wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton. Beckham is eager to be on the field for his national team when the Olympics hit London in 2012, a possibility that seemed farfetched a few years ago. "I don't just want to be a coach or manager," he says. "I want to play."

A couple of weeks after our meeting in New York, Beckham phones from Los Angeles. For the past week and a half, London has raged with riots. "I think it's disgusting what's going on," he says, his tone turning serious. "The problem is, there is a minority of youth today in England who are not scared of authority. If they steal something, they are not worried about the consequences. When I was a kid growing up I respected elders, I respected the law. If I was on a bus and an elderly lady got on, I would stand up and let her sit down. That doesn't happen these days.

"We've got the Olympics next year and these pictures are being seen all around the world," he says. "It makes me feel physically sick."
Social commentary may not be what Beckham is most celebrated for, but listening to his pain, you can hear the maturation from athlete to celebrity supernova to a kind of worldly ambassador. Eventually his body will quit and there will be no soccer, the gray hairs may arrive in a hurry, the shirtless ads might begin to feel unbefitting, and a transformative athlete will try to remake himself once more. This is OK. David Beckham is getting older, but wiser, too.

Source: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903927204576574593416754806.html


----------



## angelnyc89

pics that go with the article:


----------



## Stephie2800

angelnyc89 said:


> pics that go with the article:




He is SOOOOOOOOOOOO HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Chanel522

I'm sorry, but his hair in those pics made me :lolots::lolots:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Hot as usual


----------



## angelnyc89

Chanel522 said:


> I'm sorry, but his hair in those pics made me :lolots::lolots:




Your not the only one! It looks like a mini-poof! lol I wonder what they were thinking! Snookie!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

angelnyc89 said:


> Your not the only one! It looks like a mini-poof! lol I wonder what they were thinking! Snookie!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompadour_(hairstyle)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> I'm sorry, but his hair in those pics made me :lolots::lolots:




I agree..I don't like his hair at all there, lol..he's still hot though...


----------



## Jahpson

NY_Mami said:


> LOL at the Daily Mail comments.... Vicky is a pro at wearing heels.... let her do her.... lol.....



thats what I'm saying. This isn't a brand spanking new mom.

I am sure she could walk in 5 inches, carry the baby in one arm and carry a bag in the other.


----------



## NY_Mami

Jahpson said:


> thats what I'm saying. This isn't a brand spanking new mom.
> 
> I am sure she could walk in 5 inches, carry the baby in one arm and carry a bag in the other.


 
True..... she did it wit' her sons.... why not wit' her daughter....


----------



## angelnyc89

ByeKitty said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompadour_(hairstyle)



Thank you! But on DB?!


----------



## ByeKitty

Well... it is the more tame, "male" kind of a pompadour!
Kind of like Elvis!


----------



## Michele26

He reminds me of David Bowie.


----------



## angelnyc89

I really like the pompadour. Maybe VB should rock it! lol


----------



## Jahpson

he looks like a vintage rock and roll star


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham *showed off a photo on Twitter of *Harper Seven's *little hand grasping her father's finger. On his left hand displays the freshly inked word 'love'. She wrote: "Harper loves Daddy's new tattoo of love. X VB"


Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham *showed off a photo on Twitter of *Harper Seven's *little hand grasping her father's finger. On his left hand displays the freshly inked word 'love'. She wrote: "Harper loves Daddy's new tattoo of love. X VB"
> 
> 
> Source: celebritybabyscoop


 

I don't like tattoos on hands.


----------



## karo

Victoria anc David stepped out with daughter Harper Seven in Santa Monica, CA on Friday afternoon (October 7). The soccer superstar walked alongside his singer-turned-designer wife  as she toted their 3-month-old into a federal building to get their  little girl her very first passport.


Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Two more pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-baby-Harper-Seven-passport.html


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper at LAX
http://www.popsugar.com/Victoria-Beckham-Harper-Beckham-Wearing-Pink-Pictures-19653651


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Victoria and Harper at LAX
> http://www.popsugar.com/Victoria-Beckham-Harper-Beckham-Wearing-Pink-Pictures-19653651


 

I love this outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cute baby!


----------



## karo

Victoria brings Harper to a Galaxy game
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arper-Seven-LA-Galaxy-game-support-David.html


----------



## karo

Victoria with David out to watch boys play football

More pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tender-cuddle-baby-Harper.html#ixzz1bbSGG2TS


----------



## Stephie2800

Beautiful family.


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this family..


----------



## ellieroma

awwww. everything about those pictures is cute!!


----------



## Jahpson

Gorgeous family.


----------



## karo

New pics!
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/10/30/victoria-beckham-takes-a-break-with-harper/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arper-Victoria-watches-boys-karate-class.html


----------



## cbtg818

awww I love where Victoria is talking to Harper!


----------



## zayra26

I love the last photos!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> New pics!
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/10/30/victoria-beckham-takes-a-break-with-harper/
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arper-Victoria-watches-boys-karate-class.html


 

I LOVE the jeans she's wearing in the pics w/Harper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Harper is soooo cute w/her chunky cheeks! She looks so much like Victoria!


----------



## angelnyc89

Love this family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Look at those chubby cheeks!  Victoria looks great!!


----------



## karo

Talk about a superstar babysitter! Eva Longoria snuggles up to pal Victoria Beckham's 3-month-old cutie Harper while watching David Beckham and the L.A. Galaxy beat the N.Y. Red Bulls 2-1 in Carson, Calif., on Thursday.

people.com


----------



## karo

A lot of pics:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-mummy-Harper-Beckham-Victoria-looks-on.html


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Talk about a superstar babysitter! Eva Longoria snuggles up to pal Victoria Beckham's 3-month-old cutie Harper while watching David Beckham and the L.A. Galaxy beat the N.Y. Red Bulls 2-1 in Carson, Calif., on Thursday.
> 
> people.com


 

Harper is so precious!! Her outfits are so cute!

Victoria's is so beautiful here. Her hair is looking good lately.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## noon

LOL love the picture of Cruz..Looks like he is licking the pizza!


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper watch David play
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eer-David-LA-Galaxy-reach-MLS-Cup-finals.html


----------



## Swanky

wow, that little nugget is adorable!!!


----------



## Belle49

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky, I love your avatar!


----------



## ellacoach

Harper is adorable. She looks so much like Victoria, as well as their youngest son.


----------



## Jahpson

Harper is too precious


----------



## Lola69

I just wanna squeeze those cheeks!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such precious photos!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Mini Victoria! How adorable!


----------



## everything posh

What a beautiful little girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham at Dan Tana's and at the soccer game (November 12).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## KittyLouise

Harper is beautiful


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Whole family is looking happy and great


----------



## kirsten

See the resemblance yet? Harper is growing faster by the second with full head of brunette locks like mummy Beckham

Harper Beckham is turning into a mini-me of mummy Victoria. Not only is the little tot clocking up the air miles, she is also growing a full set of brunette locks. Posh Spice and her newborn daughter arrived at LAX airport for a flight to New York, both in matching autumnal colours.

Globetrotting Harper looked a little bemused as she sauntered through yet another airport, but looked ready for a comfy flight without any shoes on. At just four-months-old, Harper will no doubt be a regular in first class and not have to worry with the riff-raff of economy.

The girls were jetting off to the Big Apple where Victoria will make a presentation on fashion. She tweeted to her two million Twitter followers: 'Excited to be heading to NY to speak at the @womensweardaily conference! x VB' Victoria seems to be particularly close to Harper after making no secret of her longing for a daughter, following the birth of her three boys.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Such a gorgeous little baby! Looks like a little doll 

Vic looks great too!


----------



## legaldiva

That was a huge letdown to scroll down the photos and finish it all off with those hideous Vicky boots.


----------



## nillacobain

kirsten said:


> See the resemblance yet? Harper is growing faster by the second with full head of brunette locks like mummy Beckham
> 
> Harper Beckham is turning into a mini-me of mummy Victoria. Not only is the little tot clocking up the air miles, she is also growing a full set of brunette locks. Posh Spice and her newborn daughter arrived at LAX airport for a flight to New York, both in matching autumnal colours.
> 
> Globetrotting Harper looked a little bemused as she sauntered through yet another airport, but looked ready for a comfy flight without any shoes on. At just four-months-old, Harper will no doubt be a regular in first class and not have to worry with the riff-raff of economy.
> 
> The girls were jetting off to the Big Apple where Victoria will make a presentation on fashion. She tweeted to her two million Twitter followers: 'Excited to be heading to NY to speak at the @womensweardaily conference! x VB' Victoria seems to be particularly close to Harper after making no secret of her longing for a daughter, following the birth of her three boys.


 
VB looks good here... I love her hair color.


----------



## Nola

Both are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Flip88

Yes, both look just gorgeous


----------



## ellieroma

karo said:


> David and Victoria Beckham at Dan Tana's and at the soccer game (November 12).
> Source: celebrity-gossip



LOVE her outfit here. Seems really chic but totally wearable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that latest look! Vic looks great!! And cute baby!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out and about with daughter Harper Seven in New York City (November 15).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Jahpson

Harper looks like a doll! So adorable and tiny


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out at The Plaza Hotel (November 14).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love both of those latest looks...

But what's up with the shoes(?) or leggings with that dress.. in the last pic..


----------



## Sarni

Harper is so precious...and just like her Mama she never smiles!


----------



## legaldiva

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Love both of those latest looks...
> 
> But what's up with the shoes(?) or leggings with that dress.. in the last pic..


 
Leather "leg warmers."  Genius.  I love them.


----------



## Nola

Boy that lil girl is cuuuute


----------



## Bentley1

Love the way she dresses little Harper.

Looking back at a lot of the pictures, I dunno why I get the feeling that she carries her baby around almost like she's a new accessory.


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> Love the way she dresses little Harper.
> 
> Looking back at a lot of the pictures, I dunno why I get the feeling that she carries her baby around almost like she's a new accessory.



I'm not surprised 

She looks perfect after she removed those implants. Idk why she held onto them for so long.


----------



## BTBF

First thought come to mind, is Paris Hilton holding her chihuahua. Her eyes are on the cameras...all about posing. not on the baby like most mommies do.


----------



## Nola

Yeah, that must be it.. she had all of her beautiful children to carry as accessories, not to be loved family members 

I would look around too when I was walking holding her and not at my baby, otherwise you would fall on your face, no?


----------



## NY_Mami

Harper is _so_ *ADORABLE*!!!!..... I love how Victoria dresses her.... and Victoria still gets to rock her _".....ness" _too.... I thought the doctor told her not to wear heels anymore...


----------



## karo

More:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-iconic-New-York-toy-store-FAO-Schwarz.html


----------



## FancyPants

Baby Harper is soooo cute Loving Victorias Hair lately, great color.


----------



## Jahpson

BTBF said:


> First thought come to mind, is Paris Hilton holding her chihuahua. Her eyes are on the cameras...all about posing. not on the baby like most mommies do.



Victoria has three kids prior to Harper. She is an expert. She could probably breast feed, check her son's homework and apply mascara at the same time. The woman is a pro.

This is not a brand new mother.


----------



## Jahpson

Bentley1 said:


> Love the way she dresses little Harper.
> 
> Looking back at a lot of the pictures, I dunno why I get the feeling that she carries her baby around almost like she's a new accessory.



I think we are all just suffering from VB handbag withdrawals.


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> Victoria has three kids prior to Harper. She is an expert. She could probably breast feed, check her son's homework and apply mascara at the same time. The woman is a pro.
> 
> This is not a brand new mother.


----------



## Eva1991

^^^ LOL!!!

ITA!!! Victoria has 4 kids, she can walk in 150mm heels and still carry her baby on one hand and her son's hand on the other! Besides, if she needed help while strolling around with baby Harper, she could definately get it! She's loaded! She can hire 24 babysitters/nannys if she likes, one for each hour of the day!

On topic now! She looks GREAT!!!! Love her hair too!


----------



## Sarni

she is gorgeous....Kardashians look closely....THAT is class!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is absolutely adorable.


----------



## chanel*liz

harper is adorable and victoria looks amazing!!


----------



## bekstar1

That is one amazing photo!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Bet every mom wan to look like her


----------



## lp640

Sarni said:


> she is gorgeous....Kardashians look closely....THAT is class!



Hate them, but to be fair, Victoria used to look just as trashy with her old bolt-ons







and her old WAG/Chav style





and the "WTF's"











WOW, she's really changed a lot!


----------



## lp640

I wonder if this is the reason she never smiles. 

She used to look a lot less serious and natural (in movement -- less robotic) in her old pictures.  I wonder what changed..hmm....

You never see her in a natural state like this  






anymore.. never talking, smiling, never an expression on her face like she used to.  Even when she's in the park with her kids.

Nowadays, she's always stiff, pouting, staring into the camera and posing like a femmebot.


----------



## myu3160

^ Thats true. I'm sure there is a reason, I wonder what it is..


----------



## Swanky

They've both come a L O N G way!

Did her major change in style happen before she came to the states?


----------



## lp640

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *They've both come a L O N G way*!
> 
> Did her major change in style happen before she came to the states?



A VERY long way!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Jahpson said:


> I think we are all just suffering from VB handbag withdrawals.



Definitely!!  Especially all the exotic skin Birkins and Kellys!!


----------



## Bentley1

OMG to all those pictures! Now that is a transformation.

Although, I prefer that she behaved more naturally in the past.  I agree that she is now very robotic, stiff and hard to relate to, imo.


----------



## lp640

Bentley1 said:


> Definitely!!  Especially all the exotic skin Birkins and Kellys!!



I don't think she has worn Birkins or Kellys in over a year!  She wears Victoria Beckham bags exclusively (or no bag at all!)


----------



## Touch

myu3160 said:


> ^ Thats true. I'm sure there is a reason, I wonder what it is..


she said so herself. she's not very fond of her smile even though she's gotten her teeth fixed to perfection now lol. she's still self concious about it. She's not as robotic as ppl think. I watched her coming to america special some yrs back and she is TOTALLY in on the joke. I can appreciate a woman who has a little humor about herself


----------



## lp640

Touch said:


> she said so herself. she's not very fond of her smile even though she's gotten her teeth fixed to perfection now lol. she's still self concious about it. She's not as robotic as ppl think. I watched her coming to america special some yrs back and she is TOTALLY in on the joke. I can appreciate a woman who has a little humor about herself



Yea, but why is she suddenly self-conscious about it?  Victoria used to smile a lot.  She also used to act natural on camera.   

Why did she suddenly turn into a robot is what i'm wondering..

People are usually more self-conscious in their younger years and let go with age.  It has been the reverse in Victoria's case.

But I could have sworn I read her say something about sometimes getting "jealous" (not in those words) of all the fawning over David's looks.  Maybe she feels self conscious about not being the "beautiful" one in her relationship and tries to look what she considers perfect by hiding her flaws?  But hasn't David always been considered a sex symbol?  Even when she used to show her teeth and move her face?!


----------



## Touch

lp640 said:


> Yea, but why is she suddenly self-conscious about it?  Victoria used to smile a lot.  She also used to act natural on camera.
> 
> Why did she suddenly turn into a robot is what i'm wondering..
> 
> People are usually more self-conscious in their younger years and let go with age.  It has been the reverse in Victoria's case.
> 
> But I could have sworn I read her say something about sometimes getting "jealous" (not in those words) of all the fawning over David's looks.  Maybe she feels self conscious about not being the "beautiful" one in her relationship and tries to look what she considers perfect by hiding her flaws?  But hasn't David always been considered a sex symbol?  Even when she used to show her teeth and move her face?!


funny you mention that. David's looks compared to her was a running gag throughout the show she's been a wag for more than a decade. she knows the deal, regardless of the fawning others might do she is the mother of his four children and HBIC


----------



## Flip88

ITA - Harper is gorgeous. VB is also looking so good thesedays. Here she is wearing a fur jacket at JFK.


----------



## nillacobain

Touch said:


> she said so herself. *she's not very fond of her smile even though she's gotten her teeth fixed to perfection now lol.* she's still self concious about it. She's not as robotic as ppl think. I watched her coming to america special some yrs back and she is TOTALLY in on the joke. I can appreciate a woman *who has a little humor about herself*


 


She said she doesn't like how she looks in pictures when smiling (same here!).


----------



## Bentley1

Touch said:


> funny you mention that. *David's looks compared to her was a running gag throughout the show* she's been a wag for more than a decade. she knows the deal, regardless of the fawning others might do she is the mother of his four children and HBIC



Wow, so is it sort of "understood" that David is the more attractive one between the two of them?


----------



## nillacobain

lp640 said:


> You never see her in a natural state like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anymore.. never talking, smiling, never an expression on her face like she used to. Even when she's in the park with her kids.


 
I still seriously dislike her Cavalli phase! LOL


----------



## Eva1991

lp640 said:


> Yea, but why is she suddenly self-conscious about it?  Victoria used to smile a lot.  She also used to act natural on camera.
> 
> Why did she suddenly turn into a robot is what i'm wondering..
> 
> People are usually more self-conscious in their younger years and let go with age.  It has been the reverse in Victoria's case.
> 
> But I could have sworn I read her say something about sometimes getting "jealous" (not in those words) of all the fawning over David's looks.  Maybe she feels self conscious about not being the "beautiful" one in her relationship and tries to look what she considers perfect by hiding her flaws?  But hasn't David always been considered a sex symbol?  Even when she used to show her teeth and move her face?!





I'd like to see her smile too! But, who knows? Maybe she's tired of the paps following her and taking pics of every single moment with her family...


----------



## Nola

Bentley1 said:


> OMG to all those pictures! Now that is a transformation.
> 
> Although, I prefer that she behaved more naturally in the past.  I agree that she is now very robotic, stiff and hard to relate to, imo.



Even when those smiley pics came out, she was constantly buggered about not smiling on camera, constantly. Those are some rare shots. She hates her smile.. I don´t understand it but she does so she doesn´t smile on the camera. I´ve never really understood what´s the problem


----------



## Touch

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, so is it sort of "understood" that David is the more attractive one between the two of them?


you can watch it on yt. she said that folks are always saying how handsome david is and then they'll turn and say and you're so FUNNY


----------



## nillacobain

Touch said:


> you can watch it on yt. she said that folks are always saying how handsome david is and then *they'll turn and say and you're so FUNNY*


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so much better..nowadays!!


----------



## myu3160

Touch said:


> you can watch it on yt. she said that folks are always saying how handsome david is and then they'll turn and say and you're so FUNNY


Haha I totally remember watching that!!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham heading out in Manhattan - November 16, 2011
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Harper is adorable, like a little doll! 

Lady B looks good too


----------



## karo

An older pic of VB shopping from people.com


----------



## Eva1991

She looks great in the last set of pics! I love her jeans and the combo with the fur coat... Gosh! Breathtaking!

Plus, her baby girl is inceridbly cute!!!!


----------



## karo

More pics:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/11/16/victoria-beckham-wants-women-feel-empowered/?ref=topposts
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ven-leave-New-York-head-home-Los-Angeles.html


----------



## nillacobain

^Her jeans are amazing - are they from her own DVB collection? 

Loving all baby Harper's matching headbands!


----------



## Bentley1

Touch said:


> you can watch it on yt. she said that folks are always saying how handsome david is and then they'll turn and say and you're so FUNNY



I'm gonna have to watch that! 

She sounds like a really good sport, it doesn't come across in pictures.


----------



## Bentley1

Jeans are cute, but need a tad bit of hemming.


----------



## Jahpson

i can tell that she always wanted a girl! So precious


----------



## LovesYSL

I love how she dresses Harper. Harper should hang out with Skylar, Rachel Zoe's son. They're the best dressed babies in Hollywood.


----------



## lp640

LovesYSL said:


> I love how she dresses Harper*. Harper should hang out with Skylar, Rachel Zoe's son. They're the best dressed babies in Hollywood.*


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she is acting less robotic since she's had Harper (or pregnant with Harper).


----------



## labelwhore04

VB strikes me as the type of person who seems "cold and stiff" to outsiders but if you got to know her, she'd be cool. She just photographs that way, i don't think her personality is like that at all. I remember seeing an interview with her and she was actually really funny!


----------



## Swanky

well _something_ happened, something triggered her severe public personality change.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Something did, and we may speculate but never know for sure. She is pretty funny and down to earth in interviews.


----------



## Stephie2800

VB told Perez Hilton once that the NEVER wants the paps to catch her SMILE or EAT.


----------



## cbtg818

labelwhore04 said:


> VB strikes me as the type of person who seems "cold and stiff" to outsiders but if you got to know her, she'd be cool. She just photographs that way, i don't think her personality is like that at all. I remember seeing an interview with her and she was actually really funny!


 
check around on google or youtube, there's episodes of their "coming to America" special and she was really funny. she wanted to buy david a watch for his bday but didn't want the paps to follow her so she bought a doll at a sex shop and they cut its hair. she seems so funny to be around.


----------



## Prada_Princess

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham heading out in Manhattan - November 16, 2011
> Source: celebrity-gossip



The fur is just stunning but get the jeans hemmed.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bit of artwork to share which I found on the net.


----------



## karo

David Beckham with his sons and Victoria Beckham with Harper at the MLS Championship game (November 20).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## noon

Harper is too cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

She is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## nillacobain

Baby Harper is so cute!


----------



## NY_Mami

Prada_Princess said:


> Bit of artwork to share which I found on the net.


 
I saw that yesterday.... Hayden is that* BISH* when it comes to Fashion Croquis.... lol....


----------



## lulu212121

David seems to really enjoy being a dad!


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham: Jimmy Kimmel Live!

David Beckham suits up for an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live airing Tuesday (November 22).

The 36-year-old soccer star chatted about the L.A. Galaxys big win over the Houston Dynamo for the MLS Cup and said that he promised his boys hed let them bring the actual cup to school to show their classmates!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of David Beckham

David also shared a hilarious story about his 6-year-old son, Cruz, who got very excited at the prospect of being sprayed with champagne if the Galaxy won.

Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I will never get over how masssively hot he is. NEVER


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## Sarni

lots of pics here...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2066740/Victoria-Beckham-dresses-baby-Harper-pair-30-designer-Chlo-tights.html


----------



## lp640

is that a baby she's holding or a new birkin?  i can't tell...


----------



## angelnyc89

I like her whole outfit, except she should have worn different shoes IMO.


----------



## kirsten

Has Harper ever been in a stroller?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, I think I've seen one set of pics of the baby in one..maybe she feels like the baby is more protected in her arms due to the paparazzi?


----------



## savvy23

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lol, I think I've seen one set of pics of the baby in one..maybe she feels like the baby is more protected in her arms due to the paparazzi?


Yea....I don't know how I feel about her having her hand in her pocket though?  The whole photo seems strange to me.  Harper and the dresses are adorable though.


----------



## labelwhore04

baby harper is soooo adorable!!! my god, cutest baby ever!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is adorable but I hate Victoria's outfit. This long dress w/ boots combo she's been doing is just not cute, IMO.

David is sexy.....when he's not talking.


----------



## karo

Cute pics


----------



## karo

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-emotion-honoured-British-Fashion-Awards.html
At the British Fahion Awards


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That dress is amazing. One of hers, I'm guessing?


----------



## Prada_Princess

I think so yes, stunning isn't she?



MichelleAntonia said:


> ^That dress is amazing. One of hers, I'm guessing?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in that dress..


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^That dress is amazing. *One of hers, I'm guessing?*


----------



## Avril

I think VB is pretty funny too - I watched that show that followed her around when she first moved to the US and she was hilarious!  I think I read before that she doesn't like to be photographed smiling in photos because she doesn't like her smile, or that she doesn't like how she photographs when smiling, or something like that.

Each to their own, everyone has their insecurities, if she doesn't wanna be photographed smiling that's her business!  I think VB and baby Harper and the most stylish mommy and daughter in Hollywood!!   Harper is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## karo

Out shopping in London and arriving at LAX
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-dress-stocks-clothes-daughter-Harper.html


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous woman. I´m so glad she won!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I really don't like the Dafs...they look ridiculous, even on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great! I love that dress..


----------



## Bentley1

She looks great.  Although, I'm not a fan of the dafs either.  They look cheap to me for some reason.

I see she stopped carrying her baby as an accessory for a day.


----------



## noon

Love the dress but isn't it cold in London?


----------



## noon

Bentley1 said:


> She looks great.  Although, I'm not a fan of the dafs either.  They look cheap to me for some reason.



I think it's because they are too chunky.


----------



## nillacobain

noon said:


> Love the dress but isn't it cold in London?


 

You rarely see her wearing tights or coats -  even during winter time.


----------



## Bentley1

noon said:


> I think it's because they are too chunky.



Yeah, the chunkiness and the leather looks cheap/stiff.


----------



## lp640

That last outfit would have looked so much better with CL pigalles.  I just can't with those horse hoove looking daffs she keeps wearing.


----------



## Eva1991

I love the last pics of her! I'm so happy she won this prize, I love her designs!


----------



## lp640

http://www.5min.com/Video/Victoria-Beckham-and-Baby-Harper-Dress-Up-For-a-Trip-to-London-517215608

Bish really think's she's on a runway.


----------



## Sarni

oh to be able to travel and get through an airport like that w not even a handbag!!


----------



## nillacobain

lp640 said:


> http://www.5min.com/Video/Victoria-Beckham-and-Baby-Harper-Dress-Up-For-a-Trip-to-London-517215608
> 
> Bish really think's she's on a runway.


 

The pitch of that CL boots is painful just to look at!


----------



## karo

New pics:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/06/victoria-beckham-harper-watch-cruzs-karate-class/


----------



## karo

Victoria in Elle's January Issue
http://celebrity-gossip.net/victori...kham-featured-elles-january-2012-issue-567098


----------



## NY_Mami

That chile makes carryin' a child in heels look effortless..... to all of those who complain about her carryin' her baby in heels.... lookin' at the video.... that baby aint got nothin' to worry about.... lol...


----------



## NY_Mami

I saw the video from the British Fashion Awards.... I was elated to see her acknowledge her team.... because you know a lot of these celebrities wit' clothing lines aren't really involved.... and show up for face value.... and try to take credit for everything.... but the fact that she gave credit to her team.... even though it wasn't really a secret.... makes me like her even more.... You Go On Victoria Beckham....


----------



## karo

New pics:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rper-Victoria-watches-boys-play-football.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww I love this family!


----------



## Jahpson

could you guys give us lazy tpfers (and working ones) a break and post the pics instead of links?


----------



## Swanky

amen!!!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

LOL I would but sometimes I cant post and there some token error (wont allow to post). So I just to post the link and that may not work at times either...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Thxs for pics


----------



## WaffleCloth

myu3160 said:


> ^ Thats true. I'm sure there is a reason, I wonder what it is..



She talked about it in interviews. It's the way she has branded herself. She is purposely always expressionless in photographs. It's completely on purpose. She actually has an amazing sense of humour.


----------



## zayra26

I love the Victoria Beckham bag in the last photos


----------



## karo

David Beckham has the cutest carry on for a flight to London: daughter  Harper. Joining him on the Christmas trip? Sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz  (no pictured) and impeccably dressed wife Victoria!
people.com


----------



## Sarni

such a cool family...love them!


----------



## Bentley1

^ Why would someone brand themselves that way?

If she has such a "great sense of humor" why would she go and brand herself as the complete opposite of who she really is?

I dunno, she's very weird, IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute family..


----------



## zayra26

I love the Victoria Beckham coat
Romeo is very stylish!!


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-arrive-LAX-en-route-British-Christmas.html


----------



## frenchpearls

They all look so well-dressed in the last picture! Harper is also so chubby and adorable. I really like seeing them together as a family.


----------



## angelnyc89

Love this family. They all look great, love VB's jacket.  Cruz's jacket


----------



## ellieroma

they are such a stunning family


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper has the chubbiest cheeks ever  I love that they had a daughter...


----------



## karo

the Beckham family leaving the Claridges Hotel in London, UK (December 31)
source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> More pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-arrive-LAX-en-route-British-Christmas.html




Anyone have a Michelle sized fork?! DEAR GOD, I'M DONEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## marilu

she looks stunning in that Prada dress


----------



## angelnyc89

The last pic of CB carrying Harper as if shes a handbag! So cute!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham Underwear Ads for H&M Revealed

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/01/04/david-beckham-underwear-ads-for-hm-revealed/


Ladies, enjoy the eye candy! 

I apologize for posting 1-2 pics per post. It wouldn't let me post 8 at a time. I keep getting that same message. I hope Vlad fixes it.


----------



## chanel*liz

Wow thanks for those underwear pics!


----------



## tweegy

I think he stuffed Sponge Bob down his pants...that aint right...


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> I think he stuffed Sponge Bob down his pants...that aint right...



The photoshopper must've felt weird while contouring his crotch


----------



## lp640

fake crotch.  very average body.  hideous tattoos.  leave your clothes on david.


----------



## ByeKitty

Although David Beckham is not my type at all, I wouldn't call his body "average"... I think that, if you could look up the average 37-year-old male body, something a lot more chubby would come up


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's hot..that's for sure...but the way his hair is styled...not cute!!


----------



## Eva1991

He's one HOT man!!!! 

Thanks for the eye candy!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

lp640 said:


> fake crotch.  very average body.  hideous tattoos.  leave your clothes on david.



?



Sweetpea83 said:


> He's hot..that's for sure...but the way his hair is styled...not cute!!



Don't like the hair either.


----------



## Stephie2800

lp640 said:


> fake crotch.  very average body.  hideous tattoos.  leave your clothes on david.




HUH...!


----------



## Belle49

lp640 said:


> fake crotch.  very average body.  hideous tattoos.  leave your clothes on david.




I don't care if it's stuffed. Body-AMAZING..Tattoos-AMAZING and he can keep his clothes off!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice photos...


----------



## NY_Mami

His body looks funny in those pics..... I always thought David Beckham had a humungous head ever since that poster they had of him in _"Bend It Like Beckham"_..... lol....


----------



## lp640

How on earth can someone think that scrawny body is amazing?   I like lean bodies, but it's an average body because it has no definition.   It's a good body for a 40 year old man but there is absolutely nothing impressive about it.   And the tattoos are ugly and trashy.   He will look awful when he grows older with those nasty tattoos.

If he weren't David Beckham I would think he has a good body, but everyone rams this "sex symbol" down the publics throat so I expect much better but he falls short.   Keep the clothes on David.   He looks much better dressed, IMO.


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lp640 said:


> How on earth can someone think that scrawny body is amazing?   I like lean bodies, but it's an average body because it has no definition.   It's a good body for a 40 year old man but there is absolutely nothing impressive about it.   And the tattoos are ugly and trashy.   He will look awful when he grows older with those nasty tattoos.




Compared to who though? Arnold in his weight lifting heyday? 

David is a footballer, a midfielder... for purposes of his sport, he can not be bigger/heavier. Some defenders are, but for the most part, soccer players have to be light and more on the "smaller" side, if you're so inclined to call it that. Especially playing in England, Spain and America.


----------



## tweegy

David Beckam's body has no definition??? Are we looking at the same body??


----------



## lp640

MichelleAntonia said:


> Compared to who though? Arnold in his weight lifting heyday?
> 
> David is a footballer, a midfielder... for purposes of his sport, he can not be bigger/heavier. Some defenders are, but for the most part, soccer players have to be light and more on the "smaller" side, if you're so inclined to call it that. Especially playing in England, Spain and America.



Arnold?  No no... Arnold's body was/is gross.

Compared to models like....







or soccer players like....





(and yes, i compared David's body when he was the same age as Ronaldo and Ronaldo's is still on another level)

Becks body is average.  Again, GREAT body for the average 40 year old man but for this sex symbol many people make him out to be?  Not impressed at all.


----------



## ByeKitty

I guess tastes differ. I'm not into the ultra-ripped look.


----------



## angelnyc89

:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> I guess tastes differ. I'm not into the ultra-ripped look.




Ditto!


----------



## Jewelz05

Sometimes I don't get David's hype


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ronaldo has a nice body but he's too pretty. Becky isn't my type but he seems a little more manly than Ronaldo.....I don't like pretty men.


----------



## Eva1991

Becks seems definately more manly than Ronaldo! He just has "the vibe", get what I mean? 

It's the eyes, the posture, the facial expression along with the great (IMO) body that make him a sex symbol. Plus, he seems close with his wife and kids, which makes women love him more, for being a stable husband and father!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^most definitely. It's about far, far more than just the body


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ronaldo has a nice body but he's too pretty. Becky isn't my type but he seems a little more manly than Ronaldo.....I don't like pretty men.





Eva1991 said:


> Becks seems definately more manly than Ronaldo! He just has "the vibe", get what I mean?
> 
> It's the eyes, the posture, the facial expression along with the great (IMO) body that make him a sex symbol. Plus, he seems close with his wife and kids, which makes women love him more, for being a stable husband and father!




Yes, I don't know what it is...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, is that gif real? Hilarious..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^it's absolutely real and absolutely glorious


----------



## tweegy

It truly is....


----------



## nillacobain

^lol!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## kimkimgo

H_addict said:


> $150,000.00 +



Really??? $150,000!!!!!!


----------



## kimkimgo

Harper is ssooooo cute! Chubby!


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper out in London
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arper-Seven-enjoy-girl-time-5-star-hotel.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable..


----------



## angelnyc89

So adorable. Growing so quickly!


----------



## cbtg818

I wouldnt go near Ronaldo, he's been touched more than a doorknob. I love Davids metro vibe without being overdone


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL touched more than a doorknob. Sat on more than a toilet seat 

I don't necessarily find Ronaldo attractive, and he is a bit of a man ho, but there's something genuine and endearing about him despite all of it. I think he's a likeable dude.


----------



## Tangerine

lp640 said:


> Compared to models like....



But if attractive/ sexy was really that simple, photoshopping some random dude's head onto the body of some nameless model would automatically make the owner of the head hot.... it doesn't really work that way.

I appreciate a nice body as much as anyone, but if it was that simple, I could read height, weight, body fat %, chest/ waist measurements on a piece of paper and definitively determine if someone is hot or not. I'm pretty sure not even the basest, most superficial person would think that was enough


----------



## karo

Victoria leaving the The Arts Club in Mayfair earlier this week
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-year-deal-stay-LA-Galaxy.html#ixzz1jzABwUj0
​


----------



## KittyLouise

Harper is growing so fast! very cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her long hair is growing on me..


----------



## MarieG

^^ Same here! She looks fab!

What do you ladies think of her 3/4 skirts/dresses + boots look he has been sporting lately?


----------



## Stephie2800

MarieG said:


> ^^ Same here! She looks fab!
> 
> *What do you ladies think of her 3/4 skirts/dresses + boots look he has been sporting lately?*



Not a fan, sorry:wondering.


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> Her long hair is growing on me..



I like her long hair too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i personally love everything about hte latest look


----------



## Eva1991

MarieG said:


> ^^ Same here! She looks fab!
> 
> *What do you ladies think of her 3/4 skirts/dresses + boots look he has been sporting lately?*




Don't like this kind of look... She can do soooo much bette!

I like the longer hair, though!


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> i personally love everything about hte latest look


 
Me too esp. the grey + eggplant color combo.


----------



## bobobob

David, Brooklyn, Cruz, and Romeo with Selena Gomez and Big Time Rush 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham for Numéro Tokyo March 2012 cover 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ByeKitty said:


> Although David Beckham is not my type at all, I wouldn't call his body "average"... I think that, *if you could look up the average 37-year-old male body, something a lot more chubby would come up *


 

 and hairy


----------



## ByeKitty

MichelleAntonia said:


> i personally love everything about hte latest look


Agreed. I prefer the boots look over super high platform pumps...



~Fabulousity~ said:


> and hairy


Exactly!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice on the cover.
In the DB shot, with their kids, Selena Gomez & Big Time Rush look like cardboard stills lmao


----------



## bisousx

Her sons are so handsome.

I think she needs some color on her cheeks... but she looks good.


----------



## nillacobain

I love the cover!


----------



## karo

Another pi
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...slender-lingerie-shoot-birth-baby-Harper.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham for Numéro Tokyo March 2012 cover
> Credit: Daily Mail



Pretty..


----------



## nillacobain

bisousx said:


> *Her sons are so handsome.*
> 
> I think she needs some color on her cheeks... but she looks good.


 
Romeo is like a blonde version of Victoria.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Another pi
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...slender-lingerie-shoot-birth-baby-Harper.html


 

Can't believe this woman had 4 children!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbtg818

those arms look a bit photoshopped considering the camera adds 10 pounds, she must look like a skeleton in real life


----------



## Swanky

why does the bottom half look diaper-y?


----------



## Sweetpea83

nillacobain said:


> Can't believe this woman had 4 children!!!!!!!!!!




I know, right?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's so quiet these days. I kinda miss the days when we got candids more often....


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Magazine for i-D
credit: daily mail


----------



## Nola

^Gorgeous.


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree! Beautiful pic.


----------



## LovesYSL

Uh oh, the last time she had bangs I chopped mine too...
I definitely miss the VB candids as well... I love seeing Harper's outfits.


----------



## tweegy

She looks great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-smoulders-cover-D-magazine.html


----------



## karo

David on having more babies:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-plan-continue-adding-growing-brood.html


----------



## Swanky

I'm posting that^ so people don't have to click - I hate having to click away when I'm on my phone!

_*We'd LOVE to have a fifth baby!' David Beckham says he and Victoria plan to continue adding to their ever-growing brood*
The latest addition to the family is just seven months old but David Beckham is already dreaming of the next.
The footballer, who is relishing every moment of having a daughter after three sons, said he and his wife Victoria would love to have more children.
The couple are parents to Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, nine, Cruz, six, and baby Harper. But it seems that the Beckhams would love another &#8211; making the perfect five-a-side team.
In an interview to be broadcast on Jonathan Ross&#8217;s ITV1 chat show tonight, Beckham declared: 'Harper is seven months now. I can&#8217;t even look at her without welling up. 
'After having three boys, you just assume that you&#8217;re going to have another boy, but when we got told she was a little girl, it was amazing. 
'We might have one more or two more, you never know. We&#8217;re not thinking about it yet, but if it happens, great. We&#8217;re enjoying the kids as it is. It&#8217;s always a thought.
'I mean, we&#8217;re busy people and we&#8217;re enjoying the four kids that we&#8217;ve got already and we&#8217;re lucky, we&#8217;re lucky to have four healthy children.'
Beckham said that despite their hectic lifestyles at home in Los Angeles, both he and Victoria try to do 'normal things' with the children.
He added: 'You know, we take them to school, we pick them up. We take them to taekwondo or wherever they go, so we always do the activities with them.' 
Although the sportsman has another agenda when it comes to teaching his sons martial arts - such as protecting his little girl.
He explained: 'I just want them to protect her when she&#8217;s at that age. At that age when she needs protecting. Cruz does taekwondo, Brooklyn does boxing and Romeo does karate, so they&#8217;ll all be ready.
 'But Cruz is the one who&#8217;s going to really look after Harper, he&#8217;s the tough one.'
As well as marital arts, the boys are understandably keen on football, the game which made their father famous.
However, David's knowledge of the beautiful game can cause problems when he watches his boys in action.
He recalled: 'I was watching the kids play the other day, it was the game just before they were playing. It was the younger kids of Romeo&#8217;s club, and they&#8217;re playing in the game and there was a penalty given. And the kids are seven-years-old and he sent the kid off.
'And I was like, "Come on, he&#8217;s seven-years-old, referee, you can&#8217;t send him off." And he looked at me and was like, "Yes, I can."  And I was like, "Ok, well, you can&#8217;t, he&#8217;s seven-years-old." 
'And he came over and gave me a red card. He told me to get out of the park. For real. The gate was only 20 yards away and I waited and went back in when my son&#8217;s game was on.'
David also spoke about the fact that despite being happy in Los Angeles, the family will always be proud of their British roots.
He said: 'My children have been happy for five years there, they&#8217;re stable there. They&#8217;re loving life there. My eldest is 12 years old now, he needs stability, so we did it for that, but we also love living there.
'But my boys, they love coming back to London, they love pie and mash. They did turn their nose up at liquor it&#8217;s not the most attractive gravy. But it&#8217;s amazing. All the boys, apart from Cruz, have the liquor. None of them have touched the jellied eels yet!'_


----------



## Purse Freak 323

karo said:
			
		

> More pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2096107/Victoria-Beckham-smoulders-cover-D-magazine.html



She looks beautiful!


----------



## tweegy

I heard the spice girls are actually reuniting!!! 







Whip out your platform shoes and superhero poses ladies!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> More pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-smoulders-cover-D-magazine.html


 

She looks amazing here. Beautiful photos.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I heard the spice girls are actually reuniting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whip out your platform shoes and superhero poses ladies!!!!


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


I cant hear you... I'm in the back of my closet dusting off my patent platforms!


----------



## nillacobain

tweegy said:


> I cant hear you... I'm in the back of my closet dusting off my patent platforms!


----------



## frenchpearls

Hasn't Geri Halliwell just released a line of Union Jack sequinned clothes? Perfect timing for everyone to get their concert outfits sorted!  
I would definitely go to their concert if they re-united.


----------



## Swanky

I cannot imagine Victoria agreed to this.


----------



## ByeKitty

I read somewhere it's still unclear whether they are reuniting, because Victoria is too busy...


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I cannot imagine Victoria agreed to this.





ByeKitty said:


> I read somewhere it's still unclear whether they are reuniting, because Victoria is too busy...




You 2 do not take this away from me!!


----------



## absolutpink

frenchpearls said:
			
		

> Hasn't Geri Halliwell just released a line of Union Jack sequinned clothes? Perfect timing for everyone to get their concert outfits sorted!
> I would definitely go to their concert if they re-united.



I went to their concert in 2007!


----------



## nillacobain

tweegy said:


> You 2 do not take this away from me!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the photos!


----------



## MarieG

She looks amazing! I hope I look like her after I have kids!


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper at LAX
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Seven-steals-spotlight-designer-mum-LAX.html


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## nillacobain

^Not a fan of VB's outfit here (esp. the skirt and booties) but I do love Harper's little coat!


----------



## ByeKitty

Awww Harper is so cute!! She takes a little after her father already...


----------



## NY_Mami

ByeKitty said:


> Awww Harper is so cute!! She takes a little after her father already...


 
She looks like Victoria circa 1990's here... lol....


----------



## ByeKitty

NY_Mami said:


> She looks like Victoria circa 1990's here... lol....


I think she resembles David more... I think it's the nose, she doesn't have Victoria's nose. And the eyes!


----------



## wiwi

Too cute! Love Vicky's outfit !


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute photos..


----------



## punkin pie

Does anyone know the style of sunnies VB has on??  Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

ByeKitty said:


> I think she resembles David more... I think it's the nose, she doesn't have Victoria's nose. And the eyes!


 

I agree. I think Romeo is the one that resembles Victoria the most.


----------



## ByeKitty

nillacobain said:


> I agree. I think Romeo is the one that resembles Victoria the most.


I think Cruz resembles Victoria the most!!


----------



## MarieG

So cute!


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm so jealous of all the bags, sunglasses, and jewelry, and shoes that that child will have access to. let's pray she wears victoria's size when she grows up!


----------



## Jahpson

omg Harper's face!!! toooo cute!


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is precious!!  VB's outfit is ehhh, but I like her hair this length a lot.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orias-New-York-joined-cheeky-baby-Harper.html

On the front row! David Beckham makes his Fashion Week debut at Victoria's New York show- joined by cheeky baby Harper 

She's certainly had more fashion experience in her seven months than many people have in their whole lives.
And today Harper Beckham's superstar father got in on the action.
David Beckham arrived with his daughter for Victoria's New York Fashion Week show at the Public Library, with Harper pulling cheeky faces in his arms. 

Victoria arrived with her family, but quickly disappeared inside to catch up on progress backstage, while David went to take his seat next to US Vogue editor-in chief Anna Wintour.

Harper couldn't have looked sweeter in a grey woolen dress, white cap and white tights.
The seven-month-old cheekily stuck her tongue out and smiled as her father looked on indulgently.
David looked handsome as ever in a sharp grey suit, while Victoria was elegant in a trademark fitted black skirt and short cardigan.
Harper and David took a tour backstage before the show, no doubt wishing Victoria good luck before she debuted her autumn/winter 2012-13 collection.

The designer exhibited her trademark feminine, fitted shapes on the catwalk, finished with military detail.
Victoria took footwear in a new direction however, replacing heels with tough-looking biker boots.
She explained in the show notes for her runway show that she has been especially keen to explore her interest in details and technique this season.

'The idea of how the body can connect to the clothes through their construction and detail fascinates me,' she wrote.


----------



## Chanel522

OMG!!!  Harper just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!!  The picture of her with her little tongue out...so adorable.  Victoria looks really pretty, too.  They just seem so happy and content to be together and I love that!


----------



## nillacobain

Chanel522 said:


> OMG!!! Harper just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!! *The picture of her with her little tongue out...so adorable*. Victoria looks really pretty, too. They just seem so happy and content to be together and I love that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cute baby!


----------



## amber11

oh my gosh that baby is too much- and victoria looks gorgeous


----------



## nillacobain

^One thing I've noticed about them is that they never wear coats?!


----------



## tweegy

omg that pic with her sticking her tongue out is soo precious!!


----------



## amber11

nillacobain said:


> ^One thing I've noticed about them is that they never wear coats?!



yea thats true.. occasionally i see her in some gorgeous trenches but when you think about it i doubt victoria is doing much schlepping around ny's frigid temperatures.. its more hotel room to heated car to heated runway show..


----------



## Tinki

Avril said:


> I think VB is pretty funny too - I watched that show that followed her around when she first moved to the US and she was hilarious!  I think I read before that she doesn't like to be photographed smiling in photos because she doesn't like her smile, or that she doesn't like how she photographs when smiling, or something like that.
> 
> Each to their own, everyone has their insecurities, if she doesn't wanna be photographed smiling that's her business!  I think VB and baby Harper and the most stylish mommy and daughter in Hollywood!!   Harper is ADORABLE!!!!!!



Yes, I agree. She is so funny. I remember when she was at the DMV. Hilarious


----------



## Bornsocialite26

toooooooo cuuuuuuuuute! how adorable! I could bite those cheeks all day!


----------



## Belle49

Omg that baby is beyond presh


----------



## Eva1991

Their baby is soooo cute! 

VB looks great in these pics too! She's always dressed to the nines!

I've noticed too that they don't wear coats. Many celebs don't wear coats actually... probably because they don't want the coat to cover the dress/outfit they're wearing!
I wonder how they manage with the cold though...


----------



## karo

Harper is sooooo cute!


----------



## simona7

LOL at Harper stealing the spotlight! She's such a doll!


----------



## karo

Some pics of the collection
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ection-New-York-Fashion-Week--FLAT-boots.html


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That pic of her sticking her tongue out is the cutest.


----------



## karo

New bags
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...m-unveils-new-design-named-baby-daughter.html


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Some pics of the collection
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ection-New-York-Fashion-Week--FLAT-boots.html


 

Beautiful collection!



karo said:


> New bags
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...m-unveils-new-design-named-baby-daughter.html


 

I love the Harper bag.


----------



## eggpudding

So in love with Harper!


----------



## Nola

Love her bags


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orias-New-York-joined-cheeky-baby-Harper.html
> 
> On the front row! David Beckham makes his Fashion Week debut at Victoria's New York show- joined by cheeky baby Harper
> 
> She's certainly had more fashion experience in her seven months than many people have in their whole lives.
> And today Harper Beckham's superstar father got in on the action.
> David Beckham arrived with his daughter for Victoria's New York Fashion Week show at the Public Library, with Harper pulling cheeky faces in his arms.
> 
> Victoria arrived with her family, but quickly disappeared inside to catch up on progress backstage, while David went to take his seat next to US Vogue editor-in chief Anna Wintour.
> 
> Harper couldn't have looked sweeter in a grey woolen dress, white cap and white tights.
> The seven-month-old cheekily stuck her tongue out and smiled as her father looked on indulgently.
> David looked handsome as ever in a sharp grey suit, while Victoria was elegant in a trademark fitted black skirt and short cardigan.
> Harper and David took a tour backstage before the show, no doubt wishing Victoria good luck before she debuted her autumn/winter 2012-13 collection.
> 
> The designer exhibited her trademark feminine, fitted shapes on the catwalk, finished with military detail.
> Victoria took footwear in a new direction however, replacing heels with tough-looking biker boots.
> She explained in the show notes for her runway show that she has been especially keen to explore her interest in details and technique this season.
> 
> 'The idea of how the body can connect to the clothes through their construction and detail fascinates me,' she wrote.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B33FDA000005DC-193_306x870.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B33DB8000005DC-614_306x870.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B33DAC000005DC-602_306x400.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B33E3A000005DC-665_306x400.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B33016000005DC-708_634x890.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B36D39000005DC-66_634x457.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B36DCF000005DC-782_634x504.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/12/article-2100104-11B376E0000005DC-139_634x460.jpg






DAVE.......


----------



## angelnyc89

Harper looks so adorable! That is so cute. Both VB & DB look good, he looks good in his suit


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria, David & Harper Beckham: Fashion Week Family!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/02/13/victoria-david-harper-beckham-fashion-week-family/


----------



## angelnyc89

Victoria, David & Harper Beckham: Fashion Week Family!


http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/02/13/victoria-david-harper-beckham-fashion-week-family/


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> DAVE.......


----------



## karo

Some more pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-celebrates-successful-Fashion-Week-show.html


----------



## nillacobain

amber11 said:


> yea thats true.. occasionally i see her in some gorgeous trenches but when you think about *it i doubt victoria is doing much schlepping around ny's frigid temperatures.*. its more hotel room to heated car to heated runway show..


 
I get it but *personally* I think it's worst when you are in a heated place (house/restaurant/etc) and then you get outside not wearing a proper clothes to manage with the cold. 

In some pics you can see that even baby Harper is wearing a coat... maybe all the family is well used to the cold weather? Once a week I babysit a 16-months baby and his mother makes him wear a snowsuit if we have to go outside (doctor's office, etc). LOL And we don't have NYC temperatures here.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out Valentine's Day shopping in NYC (February 14).
In a recent interview, Victoria confessed that she reached a breaking point around the holidays due to her non-stop schedule.
 "I got to the point just before Christmas when for the first time  ever, I wasn't actually sure if I could cope. I was working in London  and the day I finished work, I went to bed and woke up at 4 o'clock in  the morning with a chest and throat infection. I very rarely get sick. I  guess I was really feeling the pressure."

celebrity-gossip


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham out Valentine's Day shopping in NYC (February 14).
> In a recent interview, Victoria confessed that she reached a breaking point around the holidays due to her non-stop schedule.
> "I got to the point just before Christmas when for the first time ever, I wasn't actually sure if I could cope. I was working in London and the day I finished work, I went to bed and woke up at 4 o'clock in the morning with a chest and throat infection. I very rarely get sick. I guess I was really feeling the pressure."
> 
> celebrity-gossip


 
I'm in love with this look (oh well... minus the shoes). Those buttons on the back split are super cute.


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous.


----------



## NY_Mami

Her collection she showed was fabulous.... and so her.... wit' a touch of Roland Mouret.... hehehehehehe.....


----------



## ellieroma

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham out Valentine's Day shopping in NYC (February 14).
> In a recent interview, Victoria confessed that she reached a breaking point around the holidays due to her non-stop schedule.
> "I got to the point just before Christmas when for the first time  ever, I wasn't actually sure if I could cope. I was working in London  and the day I finished work, I went to bed and woke up at 4 o'clock in  the morning with a chest and throat infection. I very rarely get sick. I  guess I was really feeling the pressure."
> 
> celebrity-gossip



Love the dress, is it from her collection?


----------



## NY_Mami

ellieroma said:


> Love the dress, is it from her collection?


 
It's Roland Mouret from 2005.... I think he re-issued it....


----------



## nillacobain

ellieroma said:


> Love the dress, is it from her collection?


 


NY_Mami said:


> It's *Roland Mouret* from 2005.... I think he re-issued it....


 



http://www.rolandmouret.com/shopping/women/item10104765.aspx


----------



## nillacobain

BTW, are those fugly boots/booties by Miu Miu?


----------



## annamoon

Viictoria has great style and is a wonderfull addition to the fashion industry.

I agree with you on the shoes and most of the shoes she has worn in the last 9 months, make her look like she has heavy feet, at least these shoes have peep toe which breack them up a bit but still clumsy looking. 




nillacobain said:


> I'm in love with this look (oh well... minus the shoes). Those buttons on the back split are super cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in those recent pics!


----------



## lp640

She needs to give these hideous shoes a rest.   With all the money she has and the plethora of fabulous shoes out there, this is the best she can do?  Wear the same fugly clunky looking shoes every day?


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham at the launch of Britain's GREAT Campaign (February 15).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

More pics:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-steps-Big-Apple-gaunt-dark-features.html
She doesn't look good, she looks tired and the makeup is terrible


----------



## MarieG

^^ITA. I don't think I've ever seen her look this bad actually...


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> More pics:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-steps-Big-Apple-gaunt-dark-features.html
> She doesn't look good, she looks tired and the makeup is terrible


 

I agree... she looks tired and that make-up didn't help!


----------



## Eva1991

She's been wearing a lot below-the-knee length skirts the last few days! It's not an easy length to pull off, but she manages to look fab!


----------



## Swanky

Up close and not photoshopped . . . normal.


----------



## Livia1

This pic was posted on Davids FB with the texst: "So proud of my wife taking #NYFW by the balls".

Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## ellieroma

nillacobain said:


> http://www.rolandmouret.com/shopping/women/item10104765.aspx



cool, thanks. i thought it looked like Roland Mouret, but their collections do look similar some times.


----------



## NY_Mami

ellieroma said:


> cool, thanks. i thought it looked like Roland Mouret, but their collections do look similar some times.


 
 I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her style is such a snoozefest lately. So repetitive and boring...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham at the launch of Britain's GREAT Campaign (February 15).
> celebrity-gossip




Besides looking tired, this is AMAZING. That skirt suit is absolute tops, best thing I've seen her wear in forever. Is it hers?


----------



## Nola

Haha that NY pic!


----------



## nillacobain

Eva1991 said:


> She's been wearing a lot below-the-knee length skirts the last few days! *It's not an easy length to pull off*, but she manages to look fab!


 
I agree - I guess those 16cm heels help.


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> Besides looking tired, this is AMAZING. That skirt suit is absolute tops, best thing I've seen her wear in forever. *Is it hers*?


 
Yes, from her new collection (fall 2012)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thank you, nilla! you're always helping me out in threads


----------



## nillacobain

^you're welcome!


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham at Her Collection's Launch at Harvey Nichols  credit: zimbio


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Her hair looks a bit greasy IMO. I'm not a fan...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ellieroma said:


> cool, thanks. i thought it looked like Roland Mouret, but their collections do look similar some times.



A lot of it probably has to do with the fact that she worked along side Roland Mouret for 'inspiration' and guidance.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice, didn't like her outfit at her launch though. lol at the nyc pic


----------



## karo

A short interview
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xplains-fatigued-appearance-Fashion-Week.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham at Her Collection's Launch at Harvey Nichols  credit: zimbio




Although she looks tired as heck, she looks casual, young and "artsy", if that makes any sense. I really, really like it.


----------



## Chanel522

Don't like the last look at all and I usually think she always looks incredibly put together.  Everyone has a "miss" day every now and then.


----------



## annamoon

How does Victoria never lose a shoe, they look so big at the back and she walks out on the heel but still manages to keep her heels on as she walks, If I bought heels as big I would bever be able to walk in them.

http://www.zigazig-ha.com/zgallery/displayimage.php?album=7885&pos=12





karo said:


> Victoria Beckham out Valentine's Day shopping in NYC (February 14).
> In a recent interview, Victoria confessed that she reached a breaking point around the holidays due to her non-stop schedule.
> "I got to the point just before Christmas when for the first time ever, I wasn't actually sure if I could cope. I was working in London and the day I finished work, I went to bed and woke up at 4 o'clock in the morning with a chest and throat infection. I very rarely get sick. I guess I was really feeling the pressure."
> 
> celebrity-gossip


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> A lot of it probably has to do with the fact that she worked along side Roland Mouret for 'inspiration' and guidance.


 
Exactemundo.... but that was a smart move on her part.... a lot of these celebrity lines look cheap and tacky.... so if you are gonna target the Bergdorf's and Neiman's buyers... your game has to be up there wit' the designers they usually sell in their stores.... and Roland Mouret definately has helped her get in there.... it looks similar to his line... but it does have an essence of Victoria's personal style in there.... same thing wit' the Olsen Twins' line....


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham at Her Collection's Launch at Harvey Nichols credit: zimbio


 
That's the_ "Baby Harper Is Wearin' Me Out But I'm Still Fierce B*tch" _look....  call me weirdo... but I like it.... intentional or non intentional....


----------



## Jahpson

fiefkedeteut said:


> Her hair looks a bit greasy IMO. I'm not a fan...



yeah, which is a surprise because usually her hair is on point!


----------



## karo

At the Vanity Fair and Chrysler celebration of The Eva Longoria Foundation (February 23).


----------



## nillacobain

^Not a fan of those boots but the dress is TDF! She's def the best model for her dresses.


----------



## Stephie2800

I like Vic better with a little tan...


----------



## Stephie2800

It looks like her dress is falling apart around the arms....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty color on her..


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Stephie2800 said:


> I like Vic better with a little tan...


 

Me too! she looks so... ,IDK, kinda sad


----------



## amber11

DC-Cutie said:


> A lot of it probably has to do with the fact that she worked along side Roland Mouret for 'inspiration' and guidance.



he was/is also one of her favorite designers and she always says she designs her collections by what she would want for herself to wear... so it makes sense that they would be similar... her looser short dresses also remind me of marc jacobs dresses and she wore a lot of him too


----------



## Swanky

hilarious that Ken Paves moves around the celebs like a queen bee 
I think this dress does her teeny little self no favors, not flattering this time.
Eva is in great shape!


----------



## chantal1922

I like the color of Victoria's dress but she looks sick/tired/sad in these pics.


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *hilarious that Ken Paves moves around the celebs like a queen bee*
> I think this dress does her teeny little self no favors, not flattering this time.
> Eva is in great shape!



I wonder if its social or is he collecting more clients?


----------



## Swanky

Seems like a little girl that moves from BFF to BFF to me


----------



## summer2815

I don't think I have ever said a negative thing about her since I adore her!  But she isn't looking so good lately 

She looks really tired and sad!


----------



## Bentley1

What's wrong with her? Is she ok?

It's the same depressing, sickly looking pose in every picture (in the blue dress).  She looks like she's about to keel over.


----------



## amber11

summer2815 said:


> I don't think I have ever said a negative thing about her since I adore her!  But she isn't looking so good lately
> 
> She looks really tired and sad!



i completely agree, she looks like she needs a good nights sleep and some sun.. and her not smiling never used to bother me because it seemed like her trademark, but i find myself wishing more and more pleaaassseeeee just smile it would lighten up her face so much!


----------



## nillacobain

Bentley1 said:


> What's wrong with her? *Is she ok?*
> 
> It's the same depressing, sickly looking pose in every picture (in the blue dress). She looks like she's about to keel over.


 
I think she stated in a recent interview that she's tired: fashion week, Harper's not sleeping well, etc.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Someone did put the light out in her...


----------



## Bentley1

nillacobain said:


> I think she stated in a recent interview that she's tired: fashion week, Harper's not sleeping well, etc.



I guess. It seems like something more than fatigue. Almost appears as though she's starving herself or something? She looks malnourished and not well.

At least her baby looks happy and healthy.


----------



## nillacobain

You can read what she said here:
http://www.victoriabeckham-jenna.blogspot.com/2012/02/vb-being-working-mum-is-tough.html


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the color of her dress.


----------



## PinkTruffle

The blue dress looks great on her, but overall she looks very tired/unhappy.


----------



## Chanel522

Poor Posh...she's looking ragged lately.  I think she should take a break and focus on herself and her family more.  I know her line is really popular and does well, but she isn't going to be able to enjoy the success if she's sick from pushing herself too far.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-peep-toe-heels-British-pre-Oscar-bash.html

Posh in boots! Victoria Beckham is a class act in a clinging backless dress and unusual peep toe shoes at British pre-Oscar bash

With her clinging moss coloured belted dress and knee high leather boots, Victoria Beckham was the picture of elegance at a British pre-Oscars bash in Los Angeles yesterday.

The 37-year-old fashion designer showed off her good taste in the high necked over-the-knee number as she posed on the red carpet.
And she teamed her outfit with some rather unusual peep toed boots which she wore underneath her dress.


----------



## simona7

Wow, she does look tired lately. But having a baby and other kids and a job will do that to you!


----------



## nillacobain

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-peep-toe-heels-British-pre-Oscar-bash.html
> 
> Posh in boots! Victoria Beckham is a class act in a clinging backless dress and unusual peep toe shoes at British pre-Oscar bash
> 
> With her clinging moss coloured belted dress and knee high leather boots, Victoria Beckham was the picture of elegance at a British pre-Oscars bash in Los Angeles yesterday.
> 
> The 37-year-old fashion designer showed off her good taste in the high necked over-the-knee number as she posed on the red carpet.
> And she teamed her outfit with some rather unusual peep toed boots which she wore underneath her dress.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E654C3000005DC-417_634x814.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E654CB000005DC-515_306x193.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E654CB000005DC-239_306x663.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E65503000005DC-787_306x663.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E654D4000005DC-525_634x866.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-0-11E659E2000005DC-163_634x793.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/25/article-2106258-11E68120000005DC-480_634x665.jpg


 

I love the back of the dress - I hate those boots.


----------



## tweegy

I'd rather she didnt wear the boots with that dress


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the shoes... I really don't get it why is she sticking with a makeup that makes her look old and tired.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't like the boots with that dress, pumps would've been a better choice.


----------



## amber11

ugh those boots are hideous.. whats the point of a boot with a teeny hole for a toe at the end anyways?


----------



## PinkTruffle

love love love the dress, but she just looks so worn out.  I know she never smiles but she really should at least just a little bit.


----------



## Nat

I agree. Her moody look is getting old and it's unbecoming.


----------



## Compass Rose

Nat said:


> I agree. Her moody look is getting old and it's unbecoming.


 I think you've hit the nail on the head here for me.  That pouty troubled look looks cute on someone in their late teens and twenties, but somehow it loses its intended sexiness and gets taken for being tired, cranky and moody not in a good way.  She should start smiling more to lift up her face.   It reminds me of the Olsen twins....time to start smiling.


----------



## eggpudding

I am gaga over the last look... the peeptoes are an unexpected and sexy finish, her hair looks perfect. I don't like how she finds one aesthetic and silhouette and then sticks to it for one season though, want to see more diversity.


----------



## Nat

Compass Rose said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head here for me.  That pouty troubled look looks cute on someone in their late teens and twenties, but somehow it loses its intended sexiness and gets taken for being tired, cranky and moody not in a good way.  She should start smiling more to lift up her face.   It reminds me of the Olsen twins....time to start smiling.



I know she's been telling everyone that she hates her own smile because she doesn't like her teeth. I can understand that, but 1) you can smile without actually opening your mouth and 2) why doesn't she get her teeth fixed then? She's got the money.


----------



## KittyLouise

I agree with you lot over the not smiling thing... When she was younger and smiled I thought she looked quite nice anyway. Anyway, she looks so exhausted :I


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I bet it all comes down to how she feels she looks in pictures. She probably doesn't like the way she looks when she smiles.

oh yeah and I HAAAAAAAAAATE the boots. wow


----------



## MichelleAntonia

eggpudding said:


> I am gaga over the last look... the peeptoes are an unexpected and sexy finish, her hair looks perfect. I don't like how she finds one aesthetic and silhouette and then sticks to it for one season though, want to see more diversity.




What is your sig quote from!? I love it, it's so true.


----------



## noon

She has been looking so exhausted and miserable lately, I hope she is in good health.


----------



## noon

Nat said:


> I know she's been telling everyone that she hates her own smile because she doesn't like her teeth. I can understand that, but 1) you can smile without actually opening your mouth and 2) why doesn't she get her teeth fixed then? She's got the money.



She has fixed her teeth, but I think she still has issues.


----------



## Nat

noon said:


> She has fixed her teeth, but I think she still has issues.



She has? I didn't know that. Duh, obviously, because we haven't seen her smile in ages  But I'm sorry to hear she still feels so bad about it. I agree with *KittyLouise*, her smile looked so nice when she was younger.


----------



## noon

Before and after of VB's teeth

She looks great when she smiles, it totally lifts her face!


----------



## Nat

noon said:


> Before and after of VB's teeth
> 
> She looks great when she smiles, it totally lifts her face!



You are right! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read an interview and she said that she hates the way her nose looks when she smiles..


----------



## Bentley1

I think she looks cute and happy when she smiles . I don't see a big difference in her nose when she does smile. I mean she doesn't have the best teeth but big whoop at least she had them straightened and veneered they are definitely presentable enough to show.


----------



## simona7

That is sad that she is so insecure that she doesn't smile. Frankly, she looks alot prettier when she smiles. It lights up her face.


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> *I bet it all comes down to how she feels she looks in pictures. She probably doesn't like the way she looks when she smiles.*
> 
> oh yeah and I HAAAAAAAAAATE the boots. wow


 

I agree.

I don't like the way I look in pictures when I smile, too. That doesn't mean I'm sad/miserable/moody.


----------



## chantal1922

Look how pretty she looks when she smiles.


----------



## nillacobain

noon said:


> Before and after of VB's teeth
> 
> She looks great when she smiles, it totally lifts her face!


 
She looks great in the 3rd pic. I love that haircut on her!


----------



## Swanky

There's a difference in looking pretty when not smiling and just flat out looking sad. It's in the eyes.  I've been a mama to a baby too, she needs to cut back or fix what's making her looks so sad.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ yes, thats more than lack of a smile we are seeing there, it seems.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

noon said:


> Before and after of VB's teeth
> 
> She looks great when she smiles, it totally lifts her face!



The last picture is so cute!


----------



## eggpudding

MichelleAntonia said:


> What is your sig quote from!? I love it, it's so true.



Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close by Jonathan Safran Foer.


----------



## NY_Mami

That first pic is the only pic where her smile looks flattering because her smile is usually ehh....


----------



## karo

At the Vanity Fair party
popsugar.com


----------



## noon

Did VB forget to put any jewelery on?


----------



## karo

Celebrating Cruz's birthday
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...um-share-attention-Cruz-seventh-birthday.html


----------



## eggpudding

Be still my beating heart!

David + Harper =


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> At the Vanity Fair party
> popsugar.com


 

Amazing dress.


----------



## Nola

nillacobain said:


> Amazing dress.



Totally amazing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WOw they look AMAZING at the VF party!


----------



## Eva1991

karo said:


> At the Vanity Fair party
> popsugar.com




She looks fab!

I love the simplicity of this look!


----------



## MarieG

^^ Me too! Love the dress!


----------



## angelnyc89

They looked at the VF party!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest dress..

Cute pic of David with the kiddos!


----------



## DC-Cutie

noon said:


> Did VB forget to put any jewelery on?



I think it's refreshing to not see all this bling.  Her lack of jewelry works with her dress, I like it!


----------



## chantal1922

The dress is ok. Not impressed. Harper


----------



## PinkTruffle

Victoria looked like perfection at the VF party, I love her hair up like that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love seeing fathers with their daughters. 

 Soooo cute. 

Her Vanity Fair look is blah. Everything about her style has been such a snooze lately. I miss Vicki's old style.


----------



## angelnyc89

Harper looks like a china doll in this pic:


----------



## Swanky

she's overdoing that wrap around belt recently


----------



## PinkTruffle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's overdoing that wrap around belt recently



So true!  I think she's worn it in the past three looks.


----------



## Swanky

3 was my count too, I was shocked the 2nd time, but the 3rd!?  unlike her.


----------



## PinkTruffle

I love Victoria's looks for the most part, but lately she's been looking very bland


----------



## Chanel522

The VF look is beautiful!!  I don't think she looks happy though lately and was wondering if maybe she's having some PPD after giving birth to Harper and having such a crazy schedule.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky & PinkTruffle, I noticed that too, it seems repetitive. I liked previous fashion (sense?)


----------



## ByeKitty

I've been liking her outfits a lot lately.. I guess I'm not seeing what some of the others on here are seeing


----------



## lp640

She does like the way she looks when she smiles?   I don't get it...does she live for the photographers or what?  I've been over her miserable face for a long time now.   It's not chic, honey.


----------



## PinkTruffle

ByeKitty said:


> I've been liking her outfits a lot lately.. I guess I'm not seeing what some of the others on here are seeing



I still love the way she dresses, it just seems to "safe".  She used to be much more daring with her fashion choices


----------



## Nat

You guys seriously counted them? I'm sorry, but that made me laugh so hard :lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

ByeKitty said:


> *I've been liking her outfits a lot lately*.. I guess I'm not seeing what some of the others on here are seeing


 

Same here - as I wrote in one of my prev post she's the best model for her own collections. She does this everytime a new collection comes out - she wears a lot of her own pieces, including bags. Now that she has an range of handbag, we rarely see her in a Birkin anymore.


----------



## puddinhd58

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's overdoing that wrap around belt recently


 

You missed a couple... since about the first week in February she has worn that with at least 5 different dresses...I didn't go back any further.....


----------



## Swanky

I didn't mean to count them, lol!  I pop in her to see pics. I scrolled through quickly and since the wrap belt stood out to me/I noticed it, then again and again


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the wrap belt and all the dresses its been on!


----------



## MarieG

^^ Me too!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2108998/JAN-MOIR-Do-favour-Cheerless-Chops-lighten-up.html

Do us all a favour Cheerless Chops and lighten up!
By JAN MOIR

The Coalition is under fresh attack, *****'s popularity has taken another dip and Ken Clarke's plans to launch a system of secret courts to dispense justice behind locked doors chills the blood of any right&#8209;thinking person.

Yet let's focus on the real issue of the week, shall we? Which is this: why won't Posh smile? Why? Why won't she do it?

For weeks, months, years now, former Spice Girl Victoria Beckham seems to have made it her personal mission in life not to smile in public.

The determinedly grim, cement set of her cheerless chops is becoming one of the wonders of the age. She's making everyone depressed. 
Cheer up, girl, for God's sake! Halve yourself a tomato, pour yourself a stiff coconut water and lighten up for once.

Fat chance. From party to pavement, from big events to shopping trips, Victoria, 37, is like a one-woman Mount Rushmore  forever stony and unyielding, the very picture of bottomless granite gloom.  
Even at the Oscars parties earlier this week, she managed to wander around Hollywood looking as if she was sucking on an extra-sour lemon while her shoes pinched.

Why? She was at a fabulous party on the arm of David Beckham, who had dressed up for the occasion in a stunning Dior suit. 
They both looked amazing, as they always do. Everyone in the room knew her name, while the film star Cameron Diaz added even more elation to the evening by wearing a dress from Victorias new collection. 
What a sensation. On this night of nights, her cup runneth over!

So why does Victoria always  look as if it is full of vinegar and crushed hope? 
Perhaps she thinks its cool to look so jaded? Maybe she even hates her teeth? Let us hope that neither of these suggestions is  true. For they are unworthy of any grown woman.

What makes her world-weary affectation so exasperating is that she has no reason to affect such pained despondency. Posh is one of the most fortunate women on the planet. She is rich and successful in her own right, with a handsome husband and four lovely, healthy children to come home to at night.

She has many blessings to count, including a bumper share of good looks and good fortune. Out of all the Spice Girls, she is the one who has gone on to become the biggest success. No one watching her thrash around doing her zig-a-zig-ah stuff nearly 20 years ago would have given her a hope for the future.

Yet, here she is, a woman who has gone on to make the second act of her life an even bigger triumph than the first, which is no mean feat. Surely that must make her smile? 
Not a bit of it. Her range of expressions seems to have only three settings: melancholy, forlorn and abject misery.

For a photoshoot splashed on the cover of the glossy magazine Madame Figaro this week, she managed to appear both wretched and homicidal at the same time  a look only previously achieved by recently arrested serial killers.

Even at the royal wedding last year, she had a face as long as a court fiddle. Indeed, Posh could do much worse than take a leaf out of the Duchess of Cambridge's book, whose relentless good cheer is a tonic to all.

OK. Yes, agreed. Victoria did have the pained glimmer of a grin at the end of her fashion show recently, when she came on to the catwalk to acknowledge the applause of the audience. And I do recall a dazzling smile on the day she got engaged to Beckham back in the mists of time. 
On chat shows and in person, she has always seemed amusing and amused. But mostly it has been an endless parade of cheerlessness, gloom and deadpan VB doom.

Apart from anything else, it is so graceless, particularly as the Government has just made Victoria Beckham an ambassador for this country. From now on, she is a fashion insider whose new national role is to promote the VisitBritains Great campaign in a bid to encourage tourists and investors to this country.

Once they clock dear Posh wandering around with a face like  a torn scone  as we say in  Scotland  the only thing theyll want to invest in is a ticket to somewhere else.

So enough of the misery, please. Especially now that she is representing all of us. Like I said before, if any woman in the world has reason to walk around with a melon-slice grin splitting her  face, that woman is Victoria Beckham. Her lack of cheer is getting really boring.


----------



## Compass Rose

Maybe she just physically can't muster a smile.


----------



## Michele26

She doesn't like the way her face looks when she smiles. It's really that simple.


----------



## karo

New covers
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-refuses-wear-tracksuit-bottoms-public.html


----------



## Stephie2800

karo said:


> New covers
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-refuses-wear-tracksuit-bottoms-public.html



Beautiful pics...


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous!!


----------



## PinkTruffle

I like Victoria, but on the cover of Madame she looks possessed.


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow, she looks really good! She doesn't look like herself in the first pic you posted.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the magazine spread..


----------



## Purse Freak 323

She looks gorgeous in the recent spread.


----------



## ByeKitty

Michele26 said:


> She doesn't like the way her face looks when she smiles. It's really that simple.



This, but the no-smiling thing has also become a large part of her image, and I'm pretty sure it's nice for her to have such a "thing"... It sets her apart.


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic! Love the pics!


----------



## tweegy

she looks gorg in the pics... But that pic of her next to the spiral staircase is making me cringe... her LEG!!


----------



## sierrasun1

I don't follow Victoria that much so this is just a side comment:  isn't she just as thin as Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Swanky

She's TEENY, but doesn't look "bony" IMO.


----------



## sierrasun1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's TEENY, but doesn't look "bony" IMO.




Good point!


----------



## selo

&#305; love victoria she is gergous woman


----------



## Didi Boston

I think since having Harper she has looked better than she has in a long time.  She is still thin but you don't get that unhealthy vibe.


----------



## Jahpson

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2108998/JAN-MOIR-Do-favour-Cheerless-Chops-lighten-up.html
> 
> Do us all a favour Cheerless Chops and lighten up!
> By JAN MOIR
> 
> The Coalition is under fresh attack, *****'s popularity has taken another dip and Ken Clarke's plans to launch a system of secret courts to dispense justice behind locked doors chills the blood of any right&#8209;thinking person.
> 
> Yet let's focus on the real issue of the week, shall we? Which is this: why won't Posh smile? Why? Why won't she do it?
> 
> For weeks, months, years now, former Spice Girl Victoria Beckham seems to have made it her personal mission in life not to smile in public.
> 
> The determinedly grim, cement set of her cheerless chops is becoming one of the wonders of the age. She's making everyone depressed.
> Cheer up, girl, for God's sake! Halve yourself a tomato, pour yourself a stiff coconut water and lighten up for once.
> 
> Fat chance. From party to pavement, from big events to shopping trips, Victoria, 37, is like a one-woman Mount Rushmore  forever stony and unyielding, the very picture of bottomless granite gloom.
> Even at the Oscars parties earlier this week, she managed to wander around Hollywood looking as if she was sucking on an extra-sour lemon while her shoes pinched.
> 
> Why? She was at a fabulous party on the arm of David Beckham, who had dressed up for the occasion in a stunning Dior suit.
> They both looked amazing, as they always do. Everyone in the room knew her name, while the film star Cameron Diaz added even more elation to the evening by wearing a dress from Victorias new collection.
> What a sensation. On this night of nights, her cup runneth over!
> 
> So why does Victoria always  look as if it is full of vinegar and crushed hope?
> Perhaps she thinks its cool to look so jaded? Maybe she even hates her teeth? Let us hope that neither of these suggestions is  true. For they are unworthy of any grown woman.
> 
> What makes her world-weary affectation so exasperating is that she has no reason to affect such pained despondency. Posh is one of the most fortunate women on the planet. She is rich and successful in her own right, with a handsome husband and four lovely, healthy children to come home to at night.
> 
> She has many blessings to count, including a bumper share of good looks and good fortune. Out of all the Spice Girls, she is the one who has gone on to become the biggest success. No one watching her thrash around doing her zig-a-zig-ah stuff nearly 20 years ago would have given her a hope for the future.
> 
> Yet, here she is, a woman who has gone on to make the second act of her life an even bigger triumph than the first, which is no mean feat. Surely that must make her smile?
> Not a bit of it. Her range of expressions seems to have only three settings: melancholy, forlorn and abject misery.
> 
> For a photoshoot splashed on the cover of the glossy magazine Madame Figaro this week, she managed to appear both wretched and homicidal at the same time  a look only previously achieved by recently arrested serial killers.
> 
> Even at the royal wedding last year, she had a face as long as a court fiddle. Indeed, Posh could do much worse than take a leaf out of the Duchess of Cambridge's book, whose relentless good cheer is a tonic to all.
> 
> OK. Yes, agreed. Victoria did have the pained glimmer of a grin at the end of her fashion show recently, when she came on to the catwalk to acknowledge the applause of the audience. And I do recall a dazzling smile on the day she got engaged to Beckham back in the mists of time.
> On chat shows and in person, she has always seemed amusing and amused. But mostly it has been an endless parade of cheerlessness, gloom and deadpan VB doom.
> 
> Apart from anything else, it is so graceless, particularly as the Government has just made Victoria Beckham an ambassador for this country. From now on, she is a fashion insider whose new national role is to promote the VisitBritains Great campaign in a bid to encourage tourists and investors to this country.
> 
> Once they clock dear Posh wandering around with a face like  a torn scone  as we say in  Scotland  the only thing theyll want to invest in is a ticket to somewhere else.
> 
> So enough of the misery, please. Especially now that she is representing all of us. Like I said before, if any woman in the world has reason to walk around with a melon-slice grin splitting her  face, that woman is Victoria Beckham. Her lack of cheer is getting really boring.



Fabulous.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She really does look best with shorter hair


----------



## nillacobain

michelleantonia said:


> she really does look best with shorter hair


 
ita!


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Harper more http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-totes-Harper-boys-play-basketball-park.html


----------



## PinkTruffle

Harper looks so much like Victoria.


----------



## platinum_girly

Kate, Eva and Victoria leaving Cecconis in Hollywood, Mar 15:

Source: EyePrime


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love Victoria's purse..


----------



## fiefkedeteut

They all seem to morph in one another... They look so alike: the shoes, the hair, the clothes,... I even think that Eva looks like KK (should I hide now, haha?).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Is Kate's bag also a VB?


----------



## NY_Mami

Victoria looks like _"get me away from these bishes"_.... random pair....


----------



## alya

How the hell do they stay so skinny after 4 kids? It amazing. What do they do?


----------



## PinkTruffle

alya said:


> How the hell do they stay so skinny after 4 kids? It amazing. What do they do?



Not eat.


----------



## Ambi107

sierrasun1 said:
			
		

> I don't follow Victoria that much so this is just a side comment:  isn't she just as thin as Angelina Jolie?



To me, there's something different in the look of women who use workouts and dieting versus women whose thinness is helped by harder substances (heroin, methadone, etc.). I don't know either woman, so I don't know if that would apply to these two? They do seem to be different types of skinny to me though, if that makes sense. 

VB doesn't need to smile more. Lots of fab actors never smile either and no one calls them melancholy.   She is chic and lovely either way, I think.


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham with their children in Santa Monica, CA (March 17).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

More pics
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ambi107 said:


> To me, there's something different in the look of women who use workouts and dieting versus women whose thinness is helped by harder substances (heroin, methadone, etc.). I don't know either woman, so I don't know if that would apply to these two? They do seem to be different types of skinny to me though, if that makes sense.



It does. And I think even more specifically, there's a difference in skinniness between women who diet & exercise, and ones who only diet (or diet and do only cardio).


----------



## tweegy

that baby is beyond cute!


----------



## alya

I was actually thinking... I'd rather see women like this - skinny than the 275lb ones. Seriously, if u go to Russia- every girl then would b considered either on drugs, or not eating, and all other b.s.


----------



## JennyErin

Their daughter is so adorable!! I love VBs whole look in the latest pics, her hair looks perfect!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Two of her boys look exactly like David, except Cruz who looks like her.  The baby is a mix of both, so cute.


----------



## Love4MK

Harper has gotten so big!  Love her chubby cheeks!


----------



## Sarni

Harper is too precious for words!


----------



## chantal1922

I love seeing pics of Harper


----------



## lp640

Why does she suddenly hold all her bags like that?  Trying to start a trend, I see?  VB is desperately trying to make holding a bag like that happen...


----------



## mundodabolsa

lp640 said:


> Why does she suddenly hold all her bags like that?  Trying to start a trend, I see?  VB is desperately trying to make holding a bag like that happen...



I would say she already made it happen.  she's had them carried like that since her second (?) runway show with bags and since then endless other designers and stylists have adopted it for their own shows. 

it may not be common in everyday people's styles but when even phoebe philo is copying you, I'd say you made it happen.


----------



## nillacobain

I love her bell- bottoms!


----------



## Michele26

alya said:


> How the hell do they stay so skinny after 4 kids? It amazing. What do they do?



Vomit!


----------



## Chanel522

I think a big reason VB stays so thin is because she does have 4 kids and anyone who has children knows how busy and on the go you are ALL THE TIME!!  Plus, she most likely works ridiculous hours and tries to maintain her success and that takes time and effort.  I'm 5'9 and when my son was learning how to walk I dropped down to 108 pounds because I literally never ever sat unless I was sleeping and I only have one child and don't run a business.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cute family..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute fam.

The little girl and the middle son are the cutest.


----------



## Eva1991

Victoria looks fab in those flared - leg pants!!!!

Baby Harper is soooo cute!


----------



## nicole2730

cute baby girl.
beautiful family really.
she's sporting some serious fish lips tho!


----------



## Swanky

LOL! People saying you get skinny by having kids always cracks me up 
I have 3, I chase, we play sports together, etc. . .  kids don't make weight fall off though.
She's uberthin because she is meticulous about what goes in.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Maybe, but everyone is different.  My sister has 4 and she didn't lose a pound from chasing them around and they're all very close in age so she never gets a break.  I lost 10 pounds from chasing my son around when he was really little.  Glad you got such a kick out of the comment though


----------



## PinkTruffle

I think Victoria is fab, but to be honest it really wouldn't hurt her to gain maybe like 10lb.  Her face looks so sunken in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> ^^* Maybe, but everyone is different*.  My sister has 4 and she didn't lose a pound from chasing them around and they're all very close in age so she never gets a break.  I lost 10 pounds from chasing my son around when he was really little.  Glad you got such a kick out of the comment though




So true..I know lots of mommies who are thin after leading an active life with their kiddos.


----------



## pinkfeet

I'm pretty sure Vicks restricts her calorie intake. Don't think she eats whatever she wants, fast food and just chases her kids and is that thin due to that. 

It's rare anyone is.. But I know SOME people are but it's simple math. Restrict calories burn more calories. Weight loss.


----------



## myu3160

karo said:


> New covers
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-refuses-wear-tracksuit-bottoms-public.html



Absolutely gorgeous. She is sheer perfection. So many blessings, too many to count!


----------



## myu3160

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! People saying you get skinny by having kids always cracks me up
> I have 3, I chase, we play sports together, etc. . .  kids don't make weight fall off though.
> She's uberthin because she is meticulous about what goes in.



+1. I remember hearing her say that she treats her body like a temple.

She watches what goes in like a hawk.


----------



## lp640

Victoria Beckham wasn't always this thin.  She's naturally "full".












But Victoria's frame for over a decade now is the result of strict dieting.  Victoria only eats fish and vegetables and fruit.   I was talking to a flight attendant who served VB on two British Airways flights and she said and the only thing VB ate on that long haul flights were fruit (and she changes the high end clothes and pumps we see her sashaying through airports in...into pajamas and Uggs).

Also, Barbara Walters interviewed VB on her "Most Fascinating People" segment a few years ago and asked her about her diet and she admitted it was strict...mostly fish and vegetables.   Barbara Walters even asked VB if she would ever eat a cookie and VB said no...never.


----------



## noon

I have always wondered if Victoria is so strict with her diet because she uses it to control symptoms of PCOS. I remember years ago reading that during the height of her Spice Girls days she started gaining weight and her skin got really bad, and that is when she was diagnosed with it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I wouldn't call her "full" in those old pics. Her body has always been relatively slim, imo what makes her look fuller than she is is the roundness of her face. She had to get really thin to make her face look thin. I can totally relate, I've got the exact same problem.


----------



## nillacobain

lp640 said:


> Victoria Beckham wasn't always this thin. She's naturally "full".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Victoria's frame for over a decade now is the result of strict dieting. Victoria only eats fish and vegetables and fruit. I was talking to a flight attendant who served VB on two British Airways flights and she said and the only thing VB ate on that long haul flights were fruit (and she changes the high end clothes and pumps we see her sashaying through airports in...into pajamas and Uggs).
> 
> Also, Barbara Walters interviewed VB on her "Most Fascinating People" segment a few years ago and asked her about her diet and she admitted it was strict...mostly fish and vegetables. *Barbara Walters even asked VB if she would ever eat a cookie and VB said no...never.*


 
I haven't watched that interview but she also said that she would rather die than wear ballerina pumps yet we saw her in the last couple of years in flip flops and ballerinas.  She has quite a sense of humor.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lp640 said:


> Why does she suddenly hold all her bags like that?  Trying to start a trend, I see?  VB is desperately trying to make holding a bag like that happen...




I weirdly do that too, I don't know why


----------



## nillacobain

noon said:


> I have always wondered if Victoria is so strict with her diet because she uses it to control symptoms of PCOS. I remember years ago reading that during the height of her *Spice Girls days* she started gaining weight and her skin got really bad, and that is when she was diagnosed with it.


 


x


----------



## amber11

lp640 said:


> Victoria Beckham wasn't always this thin.  She's naturally "full".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Victoria's frame for over a decade now is the result of strict dieting.  Victoria only eats fish and vegetables and fruit.   I was talking to a flight attendant who served VB on two British Airways flights and she said and the only thing VB ate on that long haul flights were fruit (and she changes the high end clothes and pumps we see her sashaying through airports in...into pajamas and Uggs).
> 
> Also, Barbara Walters interviewed VB on her "Most Fascinating People" segment a few years ago and asked her about her diet and she admitted it was strict...mostly fish and vegetables.   Barbara Walters even asked VB if she would ever eat a cookie and VB said no...never.



thats not a full figure. it looks like she is trying very hard to push her butt out.. and her face was fuller but my face has thinned out a ton since highschool and i naturally lost about 10 lbs just losing baby fat and that was only 6 years ago. of course she is a very controlled healthy eater but i think if she was starving herself for the past 12 years she would have keeled over or be in and out of the hospital constantly


----------



## Swanky

cutting the crappy carbs eliminates that puff in her face very quick!!!
She was thicker back in the day, she takes immaculate care of herself now.


----------



## Eva1991

I believe she tries to minimize the amount of calories per day. She probably eats low fat/low carbs/low sugar stuff in order not to gain weight and remain thin. She is thin but she's nowhere near anorexia and all the other stuff people are saying about her. She has just adjusted her body to strict dieting.


----------



## Swanky

She stays one step above being bony


----------



## karo

Talk about a hot twosome! David and Victoria Beckham leave their brood at home for a glam date night out Tuesday at the the ASCAP Latin Music Awards in Beverly Hills.
people.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is just too cute.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Isn't it unhealthy to eat fish ALL the time though (mercury poisoning)?


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Talk about a hot twosome! David and Victoria Beckham leave their brood at home for a glam date night out Tuesday at the the ASCAP Latin Music Awards in Beverly Hills.
> people.com


 
They booth look good


----------



## Michele26

Same belted look again.


----------



## Chanel522

I think it's her sense of style that makes her pretty.  She's not classically pretty and she really doesn't have great features even though she's had PS.  It's the fact that she's so chic and always dressed perfectly imo.


----------



## amber11

she is smiling!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks very pretty!

Hate David's hair there!


----------



## amber11

^ doesn't she! i love her eye makeup


----------



## Charlie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Isn't it unhealthy to eat fish ALL the time though (mercury poisoning)?



I think is only when you are eating raw fish, not cooked.


----------



## Swanky

It's actually more about the fish you eat than it is how it's prepared.  Only a small amount of mercury "melts away" w/ the fats when cooked, not enough to really make a big difference though.
Shellfish, tilapia, catfish, salmon, etc. . . have small enough amounts to eat several times/week.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks adorable and pretty in these photos.

The one she's leaning her head on David's shoulder is really sweet and she looks happy.
(or as happy as VB can look in a picture).


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> cutting the crappy carbs eliminates that puff in her face very quick!!!
> She was thicker back in the day, she takes immaculate care of herself now.




It def does, but for those of us with unfortunate genetics, nothing but paying the price with a skeletal body does the trick to slim the face :/


----------



## ByeKitty

I personally think Victoria seems to take it a little too far with the dieting/looks obsession. Of course I don't know how exactly she lives her life, but I prefer when someone dares to let loose just a tiny bit. It can't be healthy to be so preoccupied with such things.


----------



## NY_Mami

I can't believe she lost the extra baby weight.... she looked good wit' it....


----------



## nmlondon

Daily Mail. On the beach in St.Tropez


----------



## maggie7

With Victoria it's always way too much posing going on..she's always overdoing it...why can't she just relax a bit in photos instead of constantly positioning herself..I'm getting seriously fed up with looking at it (and I'm a fan of hers...)


----------



## fiefkedeteut

nmlondon said:


> Daily Mail. On the beach in St.Tropez
> 
> View attachment 1652975


 
These pictures are already a few years old IMO...


----------



## Swanky

More than a few


----------



## Sweetpea83

That pic is way old..lol.


----------



## Jahpson

like a decade ago


----------



## Jahpson

pinkfeet said:


> I'm pretty sure Vicks restricts her calorie intake. Don't think she eats whatever she wants, fast food and just chases her kids and is that thin due to that.
> 
> It's rare anyone is.. But I know SOME people are but it's simple math. Restrict calories burn more calories. Weight loss.



This. Most likely she has her own cook who probably serves her very healthy foods (veggies, fruits, very lean meats). One can live off such a diet as long as the food is seasoned properly with natural and organic herbs and spices, so I doubt she is eating half a carrot stick for lunch and broccoli for dinner! lol


----------



## bisbee

maggie7 said:


> With Victoria it's always way too much posing going on..she's always overdoing it...why can't she just relax a bit in photos instead of constantly positioning herself..I'm getting seriously fed up with looking at it (and I'm a fan of hers...)


 
I agree - if anyone has something to smile about, she does! I don't expect her to be a grinning idiot, but that sullen look that she has all the time is really annoying. 

She needs to get over herself.


----------



## amber11

maggie7 said:


> With Victoria it's always way too much posing going on..she's always overdoing it...why can't she just relax a bit in photos instead of constantly positioning herself..I'm getting seriously fed up with looking at it (and I'm a fan of hers...)




i know i agree.. but one thing i always remember is how the press magnify any flaw they can find on her.. especially the british press- they have been so tough on her.. zooming in on any spider vein or blemish.. i think a lot of it comes out of insecurity and knowing people are looking for anything to point on her


----------



## scarlet555

Maybe she doesn't look good when she relaxes!  Lol!   She's always in the spotlight, why not pose?  Hehe...I can't say that with a straight face either.  I love her, that's just how she wants to look.  Her signature look


----------



## lp640

amber11 said:


> i know i agree.. but one thing i always remember is how the press magnify any flaw they can find on her.. especially the british press- they have been so tough on her.. zooming in on any spider vein or blemish.. i think a lot of it comes out of insecurity and knowing people are looking for anything to point on her



Why does she care though.   Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol.   It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career.   Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB?   They all look so relaxed in photos.   With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice! 

So what if they pick her apart?  Why should she care?  Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are _that_ important?   

Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes.   You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks.  You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like!  Relax!


----------



## licforever

lp640 said:
			
		

> Why does she care though.   Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol.   It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career.   Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB?   They all look so relaxed in photos.   With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice!
> 
> So what if they pick her apart?  Why should she care?  Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are that important?
> 
> Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes.   You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks.  You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like!  Relax!



I agreed with you, if she relax i think people will connect with her more, and more like able.ore fan for sure. I hope she read this. Would be really nice to see her be normal around her family and her friends


----------



## Chanel522

lp640 said:


> Why does she care though.   Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol.   It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career.   Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB?   They all look so relaxed in photos.   With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice!
> 
> So what if they pick her apart?  Why should she care?  Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are _that_ important?
> 
> Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes.   You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks.  You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like!  Relax!



Good post!!  In interviews she seems like she could have or does have a fun personality so it would be nice to see her display it a little more.


----------



## Nat

*Showing some skin! Victoria Beckham opts for skimpy vest to debut  new cropped haircut*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-debut-new-cropped-haircut.html#ixzz1q1T9qq47


















​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lp640 said:


> Why does she care though.   Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol.   It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career.   Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB?   They all look so relaxed in photos.   With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice!
> 
> So what if they pick her apart?  Why should she care?  Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are _that_ important?
> 
> Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes.   You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks.  You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like!  Relax!




Sure, but there's no denying that looks play are very important role in the career of anyone who's a "name", even if they're not actresses or models. She's in fashion, which needless to say, is an extremely looks conscious industry. I doubt few people would keep their mouths closed if she let her looks go. Just because her paycheck doesn't DIRECTLY come from her face/body/etc... it's heavily dependent on her image. She's the FACE of her brand. No one associates the Victoria Beckham brand with any other body/face/looks other than hers. 

Personally, I think she's prettier than a slew of actresses. But my standards are bit more dependent on interesting features/personality/etc over "classic" beauty.


----------



## Chanel522

Looks like she had her extensions taken out, but I like her hair this length.


----------



## lp640

MichelleAntonia said:


> Sure, but there's no denying that looks play are very important role in the career of anyone who's a "name", even if they're not actresses or models. She's in fashion, which needless to say, is an extremely looks conscious industry. I doubt few people would keep their mouths closed if she let her looks go. Just because her paycheck doesn't DIRECTLY come from her face/body/etc... it's heavily dependent on her image. She's the FACE of her brand. No one associates the Victoria Beckham brand with any other body/face/looks other than hers.
> 
> Personally, I think she's prettier than a slew of actresses. But my standards are bit more dependent on interesting features/personality/etc over "classic" beauty.



My point had nothing to do with her clothes.  Acting natural doesn't mean letting yourself go.  None of the celebrities I mention let themselves go, the point is they all look natural in movement and expression.   Compare their pap shots to Victoria-the-robots pap shots.   Victoria should continue dressing fabulous but stop acting so weird in photographs!  And stop living her public life for the paps and portraying this silly pouty/posey image that nobody finds attractive.

We all know the way she acts in photos and in public is so unnatural because if you watch her documentaries, she is a complete different person than what you would think just by looking at her in photos..

Also, nobody cares what top designers look like physically.  Really, look at Alber Elbaz and Donatella Versace...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lp640 said:


> My point had nothing to do with her clothes or letting herself go.  None of the celebrities I mention let themselves go, the point is they all look natural.   Compare their pap shots to Victoria-the-robots pap shots.   Victoria should keep dressing fabulous but stop acting so weird in photographs and in public! And living her life in public for the paps to portray this silly pouty/posey image that nobody finds attractive.
> 
> Also, nobody cares what top designers look like physically.



Yeah, I understood that, but to HER, not doing whatever she does in front of the camera is a way of letting herself go. Whether her caring about her image results in a natural look or not isn't really the issue imo, the fact that she has to do her "thing" to do what she feels looks good is.

Of course no one cares what top designers look like. But Victoria isn't Karl or Michael Kors, or Marc Jacobs, etc. Her brand is still so very connected to the way she dresses and carries herself. She's its ultimate, and arguably only, advertisement.


----------



## karo

I really like the last look of her, especially the shorter hair


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the new look!


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> Sure, but there's no denying that looks play are very important role in the career of anyone who's a "name", even if they're not actresses or models. She's in fashion, which needless to say, is an extremely looks conscious industry. I doubt few people would keep their mouths closed if she let her looks go. Just because her paycheck doesn't DIRECTLY come from her face/body/etc... it's heavily dependent on her image. She's the FACE of her brand. No one associates the Victoria Beckham brand with any other body/face/looks other than hers.
> 
> Personally, I think she's prettier than a slew of actresses. But my standards are bit more dependent on interesting features/personality/etc over "classic" beauty.


 
ITA with this.


----------



## nillacobain

lp640 said:


> Why does she care though. Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol. It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career. Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB? They all look so relaxed in photos. *With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice! *
> 
> So what if they pick her apart? Why should she care? Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are _that_ important?
> 
> Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes. You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks. You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like! Relax!


 


licforever said:


> I agreed with you, if she relax i think people will connect with her more, and more like able.ore fan for sure. I hope she read this.* Would be really nice to see her be normal around her family and her friends*


 
She recently posted this pic on her Twitter -  she looks like very "casual" to me:
http://twitter.com/#!/victoriabeckham/status/182939492150292480/photo/1


----------



## nillacobain

Nat said:


> *Showing some skin! Victoria Beckham opts for skimpy vest to debut new cropped haircut*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-debut-new-cropped-haircut.html#ixzz1q1T9qq47​
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/23/article-2119492-124E4D76000005DC-428_634x776.jpg​
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/23/article-2119492-124E4A16000005DC-813_634x827.jpg​
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/23/article-2119492-124E6C65000005DC-721_634x594.jpg​


 
I love this look!!!! And new hair cut looks good on her!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

karo said:
			
		

> I really like the last look of her, especially the shorter hair



Cute cut!


----------



## Chanel522

I LOVE the casual look in the Twitter picture!!!


----------



## amber11

lp640 said:


> Why does she care though.   Let's be honest, Victoria Beckham isn't beautiful nor is she a sex symbol.   It's not like she's Angelina Jolie or Jessica Alba or Charlize Theron or Beyonce or Jennifer Lopez whoever other random "it" starlet where their looks play a large role in their career.   Do any of those real celebrities obsess over their pap shots as much as VB?   They all look so relaxed in photos.   With Victoria it's hiding the teeth, the not moving her face in a certain way, the robotic movements, the constant posing and the walking in the high heels in grass with your kid at soccer practice!
> 
> So what if they pick her apart?  Why should she care?  Does she feel that ugly (or that beautiful if you want to look at it that way) that appearing natural means people will pick her apart?! Again, she's not a model and is not paid for her looks. With all her money and her big cute family and at her age, her life is so empty that pap shots are _that_ important?
> 
> Victoria sweetie, all you do is design clothes.   You're known for your sense of dress, not your looks.  You're not a model, you're not a sex symbol and nobody is looking at you like that or cares what you look like!  Relax!



because she may be a sensitive human being??? nobody should care what others think of them in that regard but everyone does a little bit , its not fun to read or hear about awful things being said about you, no matter who you are.. and i think when you are a sexy symbol or as beautiful as charlize theron etc. you probably have a lot more confidence than someone who isn't as beautiful so i don't think that argument even applies here.. and also this is all hypothetical anyways i have no idea if she is a sensitive person i just threw it out there as a possibility


----------



## nillacobain

amber11 said:


> because she may be a sensitive human being??? nobody should care what others think of them in that regard but everyone does a little bit , its not fun to read or hear about awful things being said about you, no matter who you are.. and i think when you are a sexy symbol or as beautiful as charlize theron etc. you probably have a lot more confidence than someone who isn't as beautiful so i don't think that argument even applies here.. and also this is all hypothetical anyways i have no idea if she is a sensitive person i just threw it out there as a possibility


----------



## angelnyc89

I like her hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in those recent pics...


----------



## amber11

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSzeCW3Ugsc&feature=player_embedded#!

this is a sweet interview on the red carpet with her and david beckham


----------



## MarieG

Love t! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ellieroma

amber11 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSzeCW3Ugsc&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> this is a sweet interview on the red carpet with her and david beckham



It nice to see her looking so happy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Awwwwwww, they're so cute. And holding hands! 

I think that clip is good enough to dispel the "unhappiness" rumors. She's clearly over the moon!


----------



## Phédre

amber11 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSzeCW3Ugsc&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> this is a sweet interview on the red carpet with her and david beckham


 
They look perfect together and she looks gorgeous when she smiles! It's so great that eventhough she doesn't like her own smile she just can't stop when she's talking about her kids!


----------



## eggpudding

I think she looks adorable when she smiles on video but a little awkward in photos, so maintaining a stony face suits her. I can relate because I look ridiculous when I try and smile especially with teeth.


----------



## karo

In the May issue of Harper's Bazaar


----------



## nillacobain

^She looks good - loving the eye make-up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the cover!


----------



## Nat

Very nice. I like her make up and dress.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the eye makeup too.


----------



## Chanel522

Love that cover...very pretty!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it! Makeup is gorgeous.


----------



## pinkfeet

Great cover.

I still don't understand Anna W and her refusal of Vicks cover.


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous cover! Love love love the new "do"


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yle-shoot--insists-stands-general-public.html


----------



## noon

Love her eye makeup on the cover!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

THis is one my favorite covers of hers:


----------



## Nat

MichelleAntonia said:


> THis is one my favorite covers of hers:



Beautiful!


----------



## nillacobain

pinkfeet said:


> Great cover.
> 
> I still don't understand Anna W and her refusal of Vicks cover.


 
Same here!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> More pics
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yle-shoot--insists-stands-general-public.html


 
Loving the bathing suits!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkfeet said:


> Great cover.
> 
> I still don't understand Anna W and her refusal of Vicks cover.



nothing against Vicki, but I wish Anna would stop putting celebs on the cover and return to using models.


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'I stand for the general public': Size 6 bathing belle Victoria Beckham says her slip of a silhouette represents the average (size 16) woman
> 
> She famously snacks on edamame beans, and frozen grapes and endures a diet of steamed fish and raw vegetables to keep a svelte size 6 frame.
> But Victoria Beckham has insisted that she is just like the average woman, especially when it comes to her catwalk creations.
> In a stunning photoshoot for the British edition of high fashion glossy Harper's Bazaar, the married mother of four said that she feels she represents the general public - when it comes to testing out her own designs.
> 
> The revealing interview was accompanied by glamorous photos of the star in swimwear, which was very reminiscent of old Hollywood actresses and pin-ups Elizabeth Taylor and Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Victoria explained that since she became a designer she prefers to wear her own clothes to feel more at one with the customer. But last year she was left disappointed she couldn't try on her designs as she was pregnant with her much longed-for daughter Harper.
> 
> She told Harper's Bazaar: 'We always joke that we have this fabulously gorgeous 17-year-old model who is six-foot-whatever and then I say "OK, Im going to put it on. I stand for the general public here".
> 'Its how I work. I found it really difficult when I was pregnant and I couldnt do that. Its part of the process - Ill stand here in my knickers and start draping fabric over myself. It was very hard when I didnt have my body.'
> But with the average British woman wearing a size 16, and certainly unable to afford a dress from the Victoria Beckham collection - adored by the A-list - and costing thousands, it's a claim that stretches the imagination somewhat.
> 
> Victoria has established herself as a fashion designer in the last couple of years, and this year won the coveted Designer Brand of the Year at the British Fashion Awards.
> 
> The overwhelmed designer who previously enjoyed massive success with The Spice Girls said it was like an 'out of body experience' when her name was called out.
> 'I came offstage and said, "I cried three times, I didnt thank the people I wanted to thank, I was really rubbish". But I think people saw the real me...and the truth is, I would have felt much more comfortable in my pyjamas with the kids and David in a hotel watching it on TV.'
> Victoria's designs can be seen on many celebrities who have snapped up her creations to wear at red carpet events, inlcuding more recently The Hunger Games star Jennifer Lawrence and new mother and singer Beyoncé.
> 
> But the one actress Victoria would like to see one of her dresses on is We Need To Talk About Kevin star Tilda Swinton who she finds 'intriguing, very stylish, she clearly understands fashion'.
> And she said Prada is the one designer who most astounds her as she explained: 'Im absolutely blown away. Everything she does is genius. Ive never met her, but everything she does  not just the hair, the make-up, the shows  everything about the brand impresses me.'
> She also sang her husband David's praises for his recent underwear line for high street store H&M.
> 
> She said: 'David created it, we own it and H&M does the distribution. It makes sense business-wise and it has integrity, because David has designed it all himself.'
> The full feature appears in the May issue of Harpers Bazaar UK, on sale Monday 2nd April and can be read online.



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> THis is one my favorite covers of hers:



Wow!


----------



## Swanky

Where is she a size 6??


----------



## VanessaJean

That's what I was thinking too. I am an 8 and I am like 2 of her!


----------



## Sarni

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where is she a size 6??



I think she is a UK size 6...the sizes in US are different.

edit..UK 6 is US 4....not sure she is even that!


----------



## noon

A UK size 6 is a US size 2. There is no way she is a US size 6!


----------



## pinkfeet

Sarni said:
			
		

> I think she is a UK size 6...the sizes in US are different.
> 
> edit..UK 6 is US 4....not sure she is even that!



US size 4 in designer not Banana Republic or mass brands probably which over size massively.


----------



## platinum_girly

noon said:


> A UK size 6 is a US size 2. There is no way she is a US size 6!


 
Yes this is correct, she is a UK size 6, not sure why anyone would think that she would talk in anything other than UK sizes??? UK size 6 is equivalent to a US size 2 (at least that is what the tags in my clothes say)


----------



## NY_Mami

MichelleAntonia said:


> THis is one my favorite covers of hers:


 
That cover is givin' me life.... them hoochie earrings too....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^omg I love it!


----------



## ellieroma

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing against Vicki, but I wish Anna would stop putting celebs on the cover and return to using models.



i totally agree. its supposed to be a fashion magazine not a celebrity magazine.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing against Vicki, but I wish Anna would stop putting celebs on the cover and return to using models.



Agree, 100%. In that aspect I prefer Vogue Paris.


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing against Vicki, but I wish Anna would stop putting celebs on the cover and return to using models.



 They need to bring back the models or supermodels...


----------



## Nat

*Survival of the fittest: Katy Perry and David Beckham team up to show off their athletic prowess for new Adidas commercial
*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wess-new-Adidas-commercial.html#ixzz1qcxg6vWo

He's a football superstar and she's a multi-million selling pop starlet, so who better than to advertise your sporting wears?

Katy Perry and David Beckham have teamed up once more to show off their athletic prowess for the new Adidas commercial.
The stars have both filmed a new advert for the sporting brand and modelled an array of colourful garments in the promo.

I Kissed A Girl hitmaker Katy, who  previously shot an advert for the brand alongside Beckham last year, was  filmed running along a boardwalk in Los Angeles in the clip as she  donned a vibrant purple jacket and shorts.
The LA Galaxy player was dressed in a blue Adidas hooded jacket and black shorts as he ran along the River Thames.
And like a true professional he smoldered into the camera as he posed in front of Big Ben for the campaign.
Fellow footballer Lionel Messi and American basketball player Derrick Rose  also appear in the advert as they all run along in different cities.




























​​​


----------



## Nat

*Just the two of us! David Beckham spends some quality time with son Romeo at basketball match*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Romeo-basketball-match.html#ixzz1qcz5e15V

He's a very busy father-of-four, with both professional and personal commitments taking up the majority of his time.
So  it must have been a rare treat for David Beckham to have the  opportunity to spend some quality time with his middle son Romeo, as the  pair enjoyed a basketball match in Los Angeles together.
The duo sat courtside as they watched the game between the Oklahoma City Thunder and Los Angeles Lakers at the Staples Centre.

Clearly enjoying the chance to spend  some quality time alone with his father, Romeo, nine, looked thrilled as  the pair joked around.
 David was seen affectionately  ruffling his son's hair, before pulling the little boy in for a cuddle,  kissing him on the forehead at the same time.
The pair also indulged in some sweet treats and fizzy drinks as they took in the match.

While David looked cool and casual in  his grey marl top and blue jeans, Romeo went for a brighter look in a  purple zip-up sweater.
However, both David and Romeo opted to wear one of the slouchy hats the footballer has become famous for.
 In a recent interview, however, David said that Romeo is the most fashion-forward of his three sons.




























​​


----------



## MarieG

Love the Beckhams!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

OMG


----------



## Tangerine

I love that old school G.I. haircut that David has now. 


He's had some many amazing styles. He knows how to keep upping the game


----------



## angelnyc89

Like father, like son. Aww


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nothing sexier than a great dad.....


----------



## Nola

cobaltblu said:


> nothing sexier than a great dad.....



ita


----------



## NY_Mami

He gotta big ol' head.... lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing against Vicki, but I wish Anna would stop putting celebs on the cover and return to using models.


 
I would think we were fashion twins because I've been sayin' this for the longest.... I remember Nicole Kidman had like two covers in the same year..... and then Blake Lively gettin' a cover.... and this was before she_ "started dressin' herself"_.... she was a hot mess every red carpet before.... now Vicki is long overdue for a *VOGUE* USA cover especially after they put Nicki Minaj in there.... Anna Wintour is on that stuff....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> I would think we were fashion twins because I've been sayin' this for the longest.... I remember Nicole Kidman had like two covers in the same year..... and then Blake Lively gettin' a cover.... and this was before she_ "started dressin' herself"_.... she was a hot mess every red carpet before.... now Vicki is long overdue for a *VOGUE* USA cover especially after they put Nicki Minaj in there.... Anna Wintour is on that stuff....



I'm actually surprised anna put Nicki on the cover, but for other reasons.

There are PLENTY of models that would love to grace the cover: Joan Smalls would be my top pick.  That's a bad chick!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm actually surprised anna put Nicki on the cover, but for other reasons.
> 
> There are PLENTY of models that would love to grace the cover: Joan Smalls would be my top pick. That's a bad chick!!!


 
Joan is long overdue for a *VOGUE USA* cover.... Sessile too.... they do editorial very well....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> Joan is long overdue for a *VOGUE USA* cover.... Sessile too.... they do editorial very well....



I'd be happy seeing Claudia, Naomi, Linda, Helena and Kate on the cover.  You know, a throw back edition!


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> Nothing sexier than a great dad.....



I agree  And David is definitely looking better with age.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nat said:


> I agree  And David is definitely looking better with age.




He definitely has the whole package.


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> He definitely has the whole package.



He sure has  Our Vicks is a lucky girl.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nat said:


> *Just the two of us! David Beckham spends some quality time with son Romeo at basketball match*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...son-Romeo-basketball-match.html#ixzz1qcz5e15V
> 
> He's a very busy father-of-four, with both professional and personal commitments taking up the majority of his time.
> So  it must have been a rare treat for David Beckham to have the  opportunity to spend some quality time with his middle son Romeo, as the  pair enjoyed a basketball match in Los Angeles together.
> The duo sat courtside as they watched the game between the Oklahoma City Thunder and Los Angeles Lakers at the Staples Centre.
> 
> Clearly enjoying the chance to spend  some quality time alone with his father, Romeo, nine, looked thrilled as  the pair joked around.
> David was seen affectionately  ruffling his son's hair, before pulling the little boy in for a cuddle,  kissing him on the forehead at the same time.
> The pair also indulged in some sweet treats and fizzy drinks as they took in the match.
> 
> While David looked cool and casual in  his grey marl top and blue jeans, Romeo went for a brighter look in a  purple zip-up sweater.
> However, both David and Romeo opted to wear one of the slouchy hats the footballer has become famous for.
> In a recent interview, however, David said that Romeo is the most fashion-forward of his three sons.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-12659264000005DC-402_634x710.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-12659260000005DC-322_634x783.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-12661FF1000005DC-146_306x522.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-12661FED000005DC-339_306x522.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-1265BB52000005DC-127_634x547.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/30/article-0-1265BBD3000005DC-558_634x557.jpg
> ​​



Awww!! These pictures are too sweet. 

Romeo is all Victoria. He looks exactly like his mommy.


----------



## Charlie

> 'I stand for the general public': Size 6 bathing belle Victoria Beckham says her slip of a silhouette represents the average (size 16) woman
> 
> She famously snacks on edamame beans, and frozen grapes and endures a diet of steamed fish and raw vegetables to keep a svelte size 6 frame.
> But Victoria Beckham has insisted that she is just like the average woman, especially when it comes to her catwalk creations.
> In a stunning photoshoot for the British edition of high fashion glossy Harper's Bazaar, the married mother of four said that she feels she represents the general public - when it comes to testing out her own designs.



I love Vicky but I think it is very stupid to say she is an like any other "average" woman and I don't think she represents the general public.



Nat said:


> Just the two of us! David Beckham spends some quality time with son Romeo at basketball match



I saw that LAkers game. They were so cute together.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They are a gorgeous family.


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd be happy seeing Claudia, Naomi, Linda, Helena and Kate on the cover. You know, a throw back edition!


 
Don't forget Christy.... lol....


----------



## FFan76

Love this denim shirt. I think it's Dolce&Gabbana cuase of the black buttons and wash. I could be wrong.


----------



## lp640

They are a stylish family for sure!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Christ, I need to pin Dave all over my "Style" pinterest. Half the time, I wanna dress more like him than Victoria!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those pics of David with his son..


----------



## angelnyc89

Stylish family indeed (in James Bond accent/voice).


----------



## Chanel522

What I love so much about them is that they seem so happy and content with eachother.  I can't imagine either one of them ever having an affair or being disrespectful towards the other one and that's a rarity these days, especially in Hollywood.


----------



## Lilarose

Chanel522 said:


> What I love so much about them is that they seem so happy and content with eachother.  I can't imagine either one of them ever having an affair or being disrespectful towards the other one and that's a rarity these days, especially in Hollywood.



I agree. I read that VB was attracted to David because of his close family ties. After games, when the other guys would go out partying, David went home to his family. I think they're on the same wavelength with regard to family priorities.


----------



## PinkTruffle

David Beckham can do no wrong. He always looks delicious.


----------



## lp640

Chanel522 said:


> What I love so much about them is that they seem so happy and content with eachother.  I can't imagine either one of them ever having an affair or being disrespectful towards the other one and that's a rarity these days, especially in Hollywood.



David had an (alleged) affair years ago...  With Rebecca Loos in 2004.  I believe she was his assistant.  Was a big story back in Europe, but I guess not as known in the USA.


----------



## platinum_girly

David apparently had a few affairs some years ago, haven't heard any rumours of him doing it recently though.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Now that you mention it, I do remember reading something on one of the tabloid magazines while I was standing in line at the store, but that was about the extent of it.  I always assumed it wasn't true because it wasn't made a big deal of.  I wonder though if that's why VB takes her looks so seriously and is so meticulous with her figure?  I hope it was just a rumour though...I love them together and he does seem like he puts family first which is admirable.


----------



## angelnyc89

Lilarose said:


> I agree. I read that VB was attracted to David because of his close family ties. After games, when the other guys would go out partying, David went home to his family. I think they're on the same wavelength with regard to family priorities.



I like that in a man.


----------



## amber11

platinum_girly said:


> David apparently had a few affairs some years ago, haven't heard any rumours of him doing it recently though.



yea the only one i believe though is the rebecca loos one, the other ones didn't seem to have much proof... either way its great they were able to work past it and are now happier than ever.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Didn't they all have some kind of proof via text messages? I don't know though, i think Rebecca was the only one to actually get famous from it all and be believed by the general public.... But i do notice how Victoria now keeps a tight leash on her man, i don't think she will ever let it happen again.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I don't think you can stop a man or a woman who want to cheat. no matter how short the leash is. 

anyway victoria sang this song that beyonce latter covered - and changed a few lyrics to - but I guess it says a bit how she feels

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l_skKIMgfk


----------



## Swanky

I agree, it's up to him, not her.  Seems as though they must've worked through their issues.  They have a beautiful family!


----------



## karo

Victoria serving food at school
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ry-skills-continue-shows-Easter-cupcakes.html


----------



## angelnyc89

^The cupcakes are so cute!


----------



## Eva1991

That's so cute! 
I' m surpirsed to see her dressed down in the pic above... She's usually very polished.


----------



## karo

For Harper's Bazaar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-exotic-cover-girl-Harpers-Bazaar-China.html


----------



## Ritovskyta

I like it. she's in so many covers lately. she does look like Lilly Collins here with the bold eyebrows


----------



## Chanel522

She's actually really photogenic...maybe not smiling does suit her best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ooh, the Bazaar shoot is really nice. A little different from other shoots she's done. I like it.


----------



## Jahpson

that cover is so raw and i love it


----------



## Nat

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Holy smokes..... I LOVE IT! Straight up my alley... artsy and macabre and it's got metal... and those eyebrows! Perfection


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks amazing.


----------



## Aminamina

Artsy - maybe. But I have this uncanny feeling from seeing this image of emaciated witch in particular.


----------



## pinkfeet

Chanel522 said:


> What I love so much about them is that they seem so happy and content with eachother.  I can't imagine either one of them ever having an affair or being disrespectful towards the other one and that's a rarity these days, especially in Hollywood.



I believe he had affairs.. he seems like a good dad but he's human not a God. You don't really know what is/ was going on in their marriage but whatever was going on back then they seemed to have worked through it... at least so far.


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham with their children celebrating Easter with the Ramsays (April 8).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## mundodabolsa

david's new burger king commercial is the cutest, I always melt inside when I see it.  he even speaks and is still hot as hell.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think red hair would really suit her!


----------



## Swanky

she's so dressed down and he's sort of dressed up!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> David and Victoria Beckham with their children celebrating Easter with the Ramsays (April 8).
> celebrity-gossip


 
Harper is all David!


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's so dressed down and he's sort of dressed up!



Yes, very odd, cause its usually the other way around, or both are dressed up.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's so dressed down and he's sort of dressed up!




He's not dress up....he just makes everything appear that way.....


----------



## Eva1991

I love the simplicity of Victoria's last look!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tweegy said:


> he's not dress up....he just makes everything appear that way.....



haha this


----------



## Swanky

he's dressed up to me! Looks like he's going to church in that double layer sweater/polo, lol!


----------



## angelnyc89

tweegy said:


> He's not dress up....he just makes everything appear that way.....



:lolots:


----------



## Eva1991

Am I the only one who doesn't think Victoria's dressed down?

I think simple looks really suite her! The only think I'd change is the hair! Don't like them in a pony-tail!

David on the other hand is flawless! Can't think of anything I'd change!  LOL


----------



## Swanky

Jeans and a tank are dressed down for her IMO.


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Jeans and a tank are dressed down for her IMO.




I agree..

She is not usually so casual...


----------



## angelnyc89

^Tweegy, I love you avatar! lmao


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Tweegy, I love you avatar! lmao




Thanks doll!


----------



## zayra26

I love the photos in Napa


----------



## lp640

Victoria enjoying her birthday lunch....







..........

The Arrival





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Harper is a big baby!


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper is adorable and I envy the bags she has access to


----------



## nillacobain

ByeKitty said:


> Harper is adorable and I envy the bags she has access to


 

Me too! LOL


----------



## Swanky

we're ignoring that her "birthday lunch" is just fruit?


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we're ignoring that her "birthday lunch" is just fruit?



I'm not really surprised with a twig-like figure like Victoria's... On the other hand, it's just lunch. Most people I know don't eat that much (if at all) in the afternoon.


----------



## Swanky

why post a pic of a plate of fruit? KWIM?  On a birthday lunch/meal I thought she'd get a little crazy, eat an asparagus or something


----------



## Compass Rose

Ha, ha!  Funny,  Swanky!  Can she at least have a tuna sandwich on whole wheat bread with sprouts to go with that?  What could it hurt?  Oh, yeah....that would be an extra 300 evil calories!


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> why post a pic of a plate of fruit? KWIM?  On a birthday lunch/meal I thought she'd get a little crazy, eat an asparagus or something



Agreed  I don't understand why people post pictures of food in general, and in Victoria's case it just seems like "see, I see fruit as a treat! I'm so sensible with food!!". It's like she wants to enhance the emphasis on weight and diet that is often associated with her.
It would've been funny if she posted a pic of a hamburger and french fries for lunch or something.


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we're ignoring that her "birthday lunch" is just fruit?


 
LOL


----------



## Ritovskyta

^yeah, pretty much ...


----------



## bellajanie84

Could it be her bday dessert. Normally restaraunts write happy birthday on the desserts not on the entree. 
I love her enough im giving her the benefit of the doubt. =)
Harper is a doll!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think it's that big a deal. She obviously limits her intake to stay slim, there's no magic to it. She's open about that. It would be ridiculous if she posted a huge pizza and consistently claims she eats all the junk she wants and stays thin. This is her just being upfront and not caring about the judgment people inevitably pass on her based on what she eats. It's ridiculous that such exists, but that's the world for ya.


----------



## platinum_girly

I feel bad for her that it seems like she feels like she can't eat whatever she wants and stay slim. I couldn't in a million years go on a diet, i would miss my junk food and currys too darn much. Bless her. The fruit does look yummy though (and usually the only fruit i will ever eat are bananas and raisins, lol!)


----------



## Michele26

platinum_girly said:


> *I feel bad for her that it seems like she feels like she can't eat whatever she wants and stay slim.* I couldn't in a million years go on a diet, i would miss my junk food and currys too darn much. Bless her. The fruit does look yummy though (and usually the only fruit i will ever eat are bananas and raisins, lol!)



Most of us can't eat whatever we want and stay thin. I think VB looks great and wants to stay looking like that. She's willing to give up the foods that she knows put weight on.


----------



## platinum_girly

Michele26 said:


> Most of us can't eat whatever we want and stay thin. I think VB looks great and wants to stay looking like that. She's willing to give up the foods that she knows put weight on.


 
Well i don't know, if you work out then why not? I can't speak for anybody but myself here but i just can't imagine having to live off rabbit food....


----------



## MarieG

Michele26 said:


> Most of us can't eat whatever we want and stay thin. I think VB looks great and wants to stay looking like that. She's willing to give up the foods that she knows put weight on.



ITA  She's also had 4 kids- she's in incredible shape for that!


----------



## ByeKitty

I like eating healthy, but I guess it's good to give yourself a little treat here and there too. VB seems very uptight when it comes to het diet. I personally think she'd look better if she let loose just a little.


----------



## Swanky

That was my point.  If she's photographing a special birthday lunch you'd think it would be a "splurge".  Like I said, an asparagus or something


----------



## pinkfeet

I personally love cake but feel like crap after. So I don't. 

So good for Vicks for her willpower, and maybe sugar carbs and bad food makes her feel like crap too. Who knows

Why everyone is saying she should eat junk on her bday to be happy I don't get. She obviously has a great life, whose to say she doesn't ? Eating cake makes you happy ??


----------



## Swanky

who said she should eat "junk"?


----------



## NY_Mami

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> we're ignoring that her "birthday lunch" is just fruit?


----------



## ByeKitty

pinkfeet said:


> I personally love cake but feel like crap after. So I don't.
> 
> So good for Vicks for her willpower, and maybe sugar carbs and bad food makes her feel like crap too. Who knows
> 
> Why everyone is saying she should eat junk on her bday to be happy I don't get. She obviously has a great life, whose to say she doesn't ? Eating cake makes you happy ??



I don't mean "junk" or "cake"... How about a little sushi or -dare I say- a healthy pasta? And I'm not referring to the cheap, "sugary" sauce that comes in pots. 

It's about good things moderation. I don't think it's healthy not to eat anything other than fruit (which, by the way, is very sugary. we can't win) or salad at all because it makes you feed bad.


----------



## platinum_girly

My aunt used to say 'a little bit of what you fancy does you good'


----------



## pinkfeet

ByeKitty said:
			
		

> I don't mean "junk" or "cake"... How about a little sushi or -dare I say- a healthy pasta? And I'm not referring to the cheap, "sugary" sauce that comes in pots.
> 
> It's about good things moderation. I don't think it's healthy not to eat anything other than fruit (which, by the way, is very sugary. we can't win) or salad at all because it makes you feed bad.



True. I have to limit my fruit because of sugar and I adore fruit. Maybe it was a treat for Vix? She normally eats veggies and fish a lot right ?


----------



## Charlie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought she'd get a little crazy, eat an asparagus or something


----------



## Charlie

Michele26 said:


> Most of us can't eat whatever we want and stay thin. I think VB looks great and wants to stay looking like that. She's willing to give up the foods that she knows put weight on.



Right. I wish I had that will power. I would have iron abs!!



platinum_girly said:


> Well i don't know, if you work out then why not?



30% excessive and 70% diet... that is what works. If I ate like VB I would be super slim, I am not and trust me I exercise like a lunatic. It is all about your diet.


----------



## lp640

pinkfeet said:


> True. I have to limit my fruit because of sugar and I adore fruit. Maybe it was a treat for Vix? She normally eats veggies and fish a lot right ?



Yes, she only eats veggies some fruit and fish.    On an interview I watched, she said she will never eat a cookie or any junk food.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lp640 said:


> Victoria enjoying her birthday lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> The Arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



good lord I feel truly sad for this lady....a fruit platter for her birthday seems like a buffet for her! w/ch makes me feel so blessed to be able to eat anything there is w/o gaining!


----------



## platinum_girly

Charlie said:


> 30% excessive and 70% diet... that is what works. If I ate like VB I would be super slim, I am not and trust me I exercise like a lunatic. It is all about your diet.


 
Lol for me it is NOTHING to do with diet, i would be a STICK if i dieted, for me exercise alone is what keeps me slim. I guess that is what makes everybody different, we all have different metabolisms, tolerances to certain foods, etc...



Bornsocialite26 said:


> good lord I feel truly sad for this lady....a fruit platter for her birthday seems like a buffet for her! w/ch makes me feel so blessed to be able to eat anything there is w/o gaining!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, for me diet is EVERYTHING.  If I exercise only I can't budge the scale.  If I curb carbs and just watch my total calories I lose quickly. Wish it was just the exercise for me, I'm happy to exercise a lot, hate to "diet"!


----------



## Charlie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, for me diet is EVERYTHING.  If I exercise only I can't budge the scale.  If I curb carbs and just watch my total calories I lose quickly. Wish it was just the exercise for me, *I'm happy to exercise a lot, hate to "diet"!*



I am exactly like you. I rather eat that big piece of juicy steak and work out extra the next day. 
It appears that VB does not workout therefore she can't eat 



platinum_girly said:


> Lol for me it is NOTHING to do with diet, i would be a STICK if i dieted, for me exercise alone is what keeps me slim. I guess that is what makes everybody different, we all have different metabolisms, tolerances to certain foods, etc...



Rather than metabolism, I think is genetic. You were blessed with good genes. 

Lol, I mean exercise not excessive! haha.


----------



## platinum_girly

Charlie said:


> Rather than metabolism, I think is genetic. You were blessed with good genes.
> 
> Lol, I mean exercise not excessive! haha.


 
No it really isn't genes. Everybody else in my family has thyroid problems where they gain very easily, i really do think it is metabolism, but i have no doubt that it will slow down one day and it will all catch up with me


----------



## pinkfeet

Charlie said:
			
		

> I am exactly like you. I rather eat that big piece of juicy steak and work out extra the next day.
> It appears that VB does not workout therefore she can't eat
> 
> Rather than metabolism, I think is genetic. You were blessed with good genes.
> 
> Lol, I mean exercise not excessive! haha.



Doesn't Vix use Tracey Anderson? I thought I read somewhere she used her a lot after her pregnancy to whip back in shape .. Along with diet.. Not sure if it was here or magazine article. 

Her after pregnancy DVD is good for ab work but dont care for the cardio but I'm sure her personal celeb training is much different.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can eat very little and not lose any weight.. For me it's mostly cardio if I do want to lose any!


----------



## wilding

pinkfeet said:


> Doesn't Vix use Tracey Anderson? I thought I read somewhere she used her a lot after her pregnancy to whip back in shape .. Along with diet.. Not sure if it was here or magazine article.


 

 She also runs 4-5miles a day on the treadmill.


----------



## angelnyc89

platinum_girly said:


> No it really isn't genes. Everybody else in my family has thyroid problems where they gain very easily, i really do think it is metabolism, but i have no doubt that *it will slow down one day and it will all catch up with me*



This. And I'm Scared!


----------



## MarieG

For me diet is everything, too. I do pop pilates 3 times a week to tone up but i definitely stick to a low carb plan and try to keep it around 1400 calories a day. Just working out doesn't really do anything for me apart from firming me up a bit.


----------



## Michele26

MarieG said:


> For me diet is everything, too. I do pop pilates 3 times a week to tone up but i definitely stick to a low carb plan and try to keep it around 1400 calories a day. Just working out doesn't really do anything for me apart from firming me up a bit.



This is me too. Exercise alone does not help me lose or maintain weight. I eat a low carb menu, and one day a week I splurge.


----------



## MarieG

^Same here. For me it's Friday evenings- wine and a nice dinner with whatever I want


----------



## Charlie

pinkfeet said:


> Doesn't Vix use Tracey Anderson? I thought I read somewhere she used her a lot after her pregnancy to whip back in shape .. Along with diet.. Not sure if it was here or magazine article.
> 
> Her after pregnancy DVD is good for ab work but dont care for the cardio but I'm sure her personal celeb training is much different.



I don't know did she? I thought she said she did not work out. Maybe she did after each one of the babes but that is it. Does she work out on a regular basis? I remember seeing a picture of her coming out the gym once. Just once. I mean nothing wrong with not exercising as long as she is healthy.


Nevermind, I just read that she runs 5 miles a day.


----------



## platinum_girly

Yes but isn't life about enjoying things (including food?)
I mean for me it is about movie night with the girls and having popcorn, ice-cream and hot chocolate, dinners with hubby and eating gorgeous food and fine wine, family dinners out and shopping, stopping at a cafe and eating traditional scones with clotted cream and jam with a pot of English tea, having birthday cake on birthdays, chocolate at Easter, Christmas dinner with Christmas pudding and mince pies at Christmas, holidays abroad where we enjoy local cuisine at every destination.... These are just a few examples where i know i couldn't be a person who diets and calorie counts, it doesn't sound much fun to me, not at ALL.


----------



## MarieG

^ I definitely make exceptions for family dinners, nights out with friends and holidays. I just regulate what I eat on normal days and make sure I have a balanced, healthy diet. If I'd eat the above all the time I wouldn't feel very good and I couldn't maintain my ideal weight


----------



## Eva1991

platinum_girly said:


> Yes but isn't life about enjoying things (including food?)
> I mean for me it is about movie night with the girls and having popcorn, ice-cream and hot chocolate, dinners with hubby and eating gorgeous food and fine wine, family dinners out and shopping, stopping at a cafe and *eating traditional scones with clotted cream and jam with a pot of English tea*, having birthday cake on birthdays, chocolate at Easter, Christmas dinner with Christmas pudding and mince pies at Christmas, holidays abroad where we enjoy local cuisine at every destination.... These are just a few examples where i know i couldn't be a person who diets and calorie counts, it doesn't sound much fun to me, not at ALL.



I'm drooling all over my keyboard right now and I'm all nostalgic about my last trip to the UK...

On topic, I do think she follows a strict diet program and exercises a lot, but after all these years of being thin her body must have adjusted to it. I believe she bacame used to it after a certain point.


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva1991 said:


> I'm drooling all over my keyboard right now and I'm all nostalgic about my last trip to the UK...


 
Lol my mum loves finding new places to try out all the different ways that scones are made, she thinks she is a scone connoisseur 

I just feel so bad for VB in that she never looks truly happy and 'there' IKWIM? It is almost like she is always drawn and lethargic, i miss the Spice girls days when she appeared so vibrant and full of life...


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ith-flight-attendants-bound-for-china-2012204





Victoria Beckham has hijacked a flight -- or at least the job of the plane's flight attendants!
The mom of four showed her humorous side while en route to Beijing, China, when she Tweeted a picture of herself strapped into a stewardess seat.
"Cabin crew prepare for landing! Welcome to Beijing!!" she wrote alongside the cheeky photo of her and a flight attendant.

The star, who celebrated her 38th birthday Tuesday, is back at work promoting her latest Victoria Beckham collection in China. Harper Seven, her youngest child with hubby David Beckham, is along for the ride.
"Quick stop in Hong Kong, Beijing here we come!" Victoria tweeted with a photo in which she pushes Harper's stroller through an airport lounge.

Asia isn't the first work trip that the 8-month-old has been on while her brothers Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, 9, Cruz, 7 stay at home with dad in L.A. In February, she was spotted on Victoria's hip in the tents at New York Fashion Week. The following week, the mommy-daughter duo jetted across the Atlantic for a showing at London Fashion Week.

Traveling around with an infant while working is no easy feat, and Victoria has been very frank about the experience all along.
"Look, if people want to say I'm miserable then so be it," she told the Daily Mirror in February. "I'm really not. I have a lot on my plate. I'm not going to lie about it, I'm tired. I'm really tired but I'm also very happy with my life."


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ff-baby-harpers-adorable-travel-looks-2012214
Victoria Beckham Shows Off Baby Harper's Adorable Travel Looks






Victoria Beckham wasn't the best dressed passenger on a flight to Beijing Friday. That honor goes to the designer's 8-month-old daughter Harper Seven.

The adorable tot, who joined mom on a business trip to China, was outfitted in a print dress and white Mary Jane shoes.

Beckham shared a pic of the chic ensembles she and the infant would be wearing for their arrival in China with her Twitter followers.





Victoria Beckham tweets Harper's travel outfit
She posted another photo of an adult-size black dress with a checked top, tiny jeans and mini sneakers for their second day.





Victoria Beckham tweets Harper's travel outfit
After celebrating her 38th birthday Tuesday, the designer took off to promote her latest collection in the far east, with Harper, her youngest child with husband David Beckham.

The mom of four had some fun en route, tweeting a picture of herself strapped into a stewardess seat.

"Cabin crew prepare for landing! Welcome to Beijing!!" she wrote alongside the cheeky photo of her and a flight attendant.

Asia isn't the first work trip that little Harper has been on while her brothers Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, 9, Cruz, 7 stay at home with dad in L.A. In February, she was spotted on Victoria's hip in the tents at New York Fashion Week. The following week, the mommy-daughter duo jetted across the Atlantic for a showing at London Fashion Week.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/04/22/victoria-beckham-range-rover-reveal/




Victoria Beckham strikes a pose at the evening reveal for the Range Rover Evoque Special Edition held at the Central Academy of Fine Arts on Sunday (April 22) in Beijing, China.

Earlier in the day, the 38-year-old fashion designer attended the afternoon tea party for the vehicle&#8217;s celebration.

Victoria also took part in a photo call that same day. All in all, Vic rocked four different dresses! So stylish!

In case you missed it, check out Victoria&#8216;s collaboration with photographer Nick Knight to create a film and bank of images for the special edition car.

15+ pictures inside of Victoria Beckham promoting the Range Rover Evoque Special Edition&#8230;

______________________________________________________________________

Victoria Beckham Launches the Range Rover Evoque Special Edition!





Victoria Beckham has partnered with the Land Rover Design team to launch the all new Range Rover Evoque Special Edition!

The 38-year-old award-winning fashion designer also teamed up with fashion photographer Nick Knight to create a film and bank of images to bring this collaboration to life!

The Range Rover Evoque Special Edition is a four-seat coupé featuring bespoke luxury and sporting details and is the first ever Land Rover to feature exclusive, hand-finished matt paint. The special edition car, which was launched in Beijing, China, is limited to 200 vehicles worldwide with first vehicles allocated to Chinese customers.

Check out the film below and click inside to view all the images&#8230;
http://bcove.me/bj57umkb


----------



## lp640

She needs to find a new pose.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham launching the special edition of the Land Rover Evoque  at the Central Academy of Fine Arts in Beijing, China (April 22) - more pics
celebrity-gossip


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Loving everything but those opentoed boots ughhhh


----------



## Princess CFD

lp640 said:
			
		

> She needs to find a new pose.



Well said 
A smile or two would be also be nice


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> Loving everything but those opentoed boots ughhhh


 
Same here! Those boots ---> :weird:


----------



## Stephie2800

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham launching the special edition of the Land Rover Evoque  at the Central Academy of Fine Arts in Beijing, China (April 22) - more pics
> celebrity-gossip



She finally got her tan back.


----------



## Eva1991

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham launching the special edition of the Land Rover Evoque  at the Central Academy of Fine Arts in Beijing, China (April 22) - more pics
> celebrity-gossip




Love her dress here!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham looking stylish in two different looks in Beijing, China (April 23).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper shopping at Lanvin
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shopping-mother-Victoria-Beckham-Beijing.html


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice in all the pics, except the open-toe boots are a no, no with that dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her little girl, is too precious for words...

I hoped they would bring back their reality show.  It was pretty good and Vick has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic in that black dress! Her extension look a lot more credible, too!


----------



## pink1

Goodness her little girl is too stinking cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

Her extensions are sooo thin but i like her look in the LBD, man was she always famous for those in the spice girls days!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Little Harper is so adorable.  I do love Victoria's style, but I just wish that she would smile sometimes.


----------



## Swanky

meh.

The boots are terrible w/ that dress IMO, the next look is bland to me.
Her hair is very, "common", or sort of uncared for looking.
Harper, however, is a showstopper! Crazy adorbs!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest looks!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Victoria Beckham looking stylish in two different looks in Beijing, China (April 23).
> celebrity-gossip


 
I love her ponytail here!


----------



## nillacobain

pink1 said:


> goodness her little girl is too stinking cute!


 
ita


----------



## chunkylover53

Harper is just beyond adorable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is all kinds of cute. Look at those chubby cheeks!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I absolutely love that red dress. Too bad it's thousands lol.

No one makes too many simple, long sleeved dresses. Those are my fave.


----------



## Tangerine

platinum_girly said:


> *Her extensions are sooo thin* but i like her look in the LBD, man was she always famous for those in the spice girls days!




Is it possible that is just her real hair? I have no expertise whatsoever lol.....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I don't think her real hair is long enough. It hasn't been enough time for it to grow that long


----------



## angelnyc89

^ Hasn't she been growing out/trying to grow out her hair since she was pregnant?


----------



## platinum_girly

Tangerine said:


> Is it possible that is just her real hair? I have no expertise whatsoever lol.....


 
Erm no, you can see quite clearly where her natural hairline ends


----------



## MarieG

^Yeah, definitely extensions. They're quite thin but her natural hair is also quite thin which is why I said her extensions look more ' credible' these days


----------



## platinum_girly

MarieG said:


> ^Yeah, definitely extensions. They're quite thin but her natural hair is also quite thin which is why I said her extensions look more ' credible' these days


 
I dunno, if you can see a natural hairline over the extensions then to me they are not credible. Just depends how you see it


----------



## Purse Freak 323

I wish she would go back to the bob or shorter do. She looks like any other celeb with the longer hair.


----------



## nillacobain

Purse Freak 323 said:


> *I wish she would go back to the bob or shorter do.* She looks like any other celeb with the longer hair.


 
Same here! She rocks shorter hair!


----------



## chantal1922

The red dress is nice. Blah to those boots.


----------



## Stephie2800

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I wish she would go back to the bob or shorter do. She looks like any other celeb with the longer hair.



I just loved her with the bob.


----------



## MarieG

^ Same! Her best look IMO


----------



## Chanel522

I like her hair long and I'm glad her extensions are overly thick looking since her natural hair clearly isn't at all.  It's a good change since she had it short for so long.  This is about the longest I like her hair though.  When she gets it too long it looks ratty, but in the pics of her wearing all black I think she looks cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

I still prefer her with a bob cut.


----------



## karo

Victoria out with Harper
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinues-China-tour-lunch-date-baby-Harper.html


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Victoria out with Harper
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinues-China-tour-lunch-date-baby-Harper.html


 
Love her photocall look - minus the shoes. Not a fan of Highness in general... 

Baby Harper is all David.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unway-style-tutu-jets-Hong-Kong-Victoria.html

Baby ballerina Beckham! Harper shows off her runway style in a tutu as she jets out of Hong Kong with Victoria

Like mother, like daughter. Not a hint of a smile in sight...


----------



## nillacobain

^I love Harper's tiny tiny shoes! So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Harper's dress!

Victoria looks great!


----------



## Swanky

Seeing Ken Paves tagging along thee celebs always cracks me up :giggles:


----------



## Nat

He creeps me out


----------



## Swanky

he's a hanger-onner


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww the baby looks adorable but i would of personally put different shoes on her.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Harper's little outfit, how sweet


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper is adorable!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Seeing Ken Paves tagging along thee celebs always cracks me up :giggles:



me too, it's like celebrity musical chairs with him. like a spot ken in paparazzi pictures game, where's ken instead of waldo.


----------



## Didi Boston

Harper is too cute!  Love her dress, is she showing up mom?!


----------



## Eva1991

Love VB in casual clothing! Her baby girl is adorable!!!


----------



## nillacobain

She posted this pic on her Twitter - I love her slippers! 

http://twitter.com/#!/victoriabeckham/status/195168338740133890/photo/1


----------



## Charlie

How is baby Harper again???


She is sooo adorable!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^how old? She shares my birthday, so it's always easy for me to remember... she'll be ten months May 10th


----------



## Charlie

Aww thanks. She is such a cutie pie. I guess she will be walking soon


----------



## angelnyc89

That baby is so adorable!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Seeing Ken Paves tagging along thee celebs always cracks me up :giggles:



I just noticed him in the pic. Now we know why Victoria's hair has been looking haggard. He styles each celebs hair the exact same. 

Harper is too cute for words with her sandals.


----------



## Nat

I think he also styles Eva Longoria, right? There were pictures of her coming out of his salon the other day. Her hair always looks beautiful, though.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Nat said:
			
		

> I think he also styles Eva Longoria, right? There were pictures of her coming out of his salon the other day. Her hair always looks beautiful, though.



Yep. Eva introduced Victoria to Ken. Since her hair has grown out, I think I read he has been her main hair stylist. 

Wonder if he's still friends with Jessica Simpson? She's the one who really brought him on the scene.


----------



## karo

David and Victoria Beckham celebrating David's birthday at the Los Angeles Lakers playoff game (May 1).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## karo

More pics and a video here:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggles-embarrassment-David-pucker-KissCam.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

how cute are they!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham even has days when she forgets things. She recently shared a story on the time she forgot to bring Brooklyn along with her on the school run. Talking to from the Beijing Auto Show - the mom-of-four recalls a funny incident that happened one morning.

She said, "This is a funny story. I got up in the morning, and I knew that I had a whole morning full of conference calls. So I got up early with Harper, sorted Harper out, got all the kids their breakfast, got them ready for school, put Harper in the car seat, and said, &#8220;Come on, kids, we have to get going or we&#8217;re going to be late&#8221;&#8212;every morning I take Brooklyn, and David takes the little boys to school. We take it in turns because they go to two different schools."

She continued, "So I jump in my Range Rover, put the car seat in, put my iPod on&#8212;obviously very important&#8212;and I drive to school. And then I realize, I&#8217;d left Brooklyn in the kitchen. I was driving along, talking away, and all the sudden, I looked at the front seat, and I was like, &#8220;****! ****! I&#8217;ve forgot something!&#8221;

    I&#8217;d gotten down the road, and I literally had to turn around and drive back up the driveway. And David was standing there in the driveway with all three boys, just [shakes her head]. And I felt like such an idiot because I was in such a rush. Harper was in the car, I was in the car, and we were on the way to school. But we did not have the child who needed to go to school."

Victoria - who unveiled the Range Rover Evoque Special Edition with Victoria Beckham in China - also said she drives the Range Rover Sport.

She shared, "I love things that look great, but I love the practicality as well. I&#8217;ve got four kids. [Brooklyn, 13; Romeo, 9; Cruz, 7; Harper, 9 months.] I&#8217;ve got to put a stroller in the back of my car. I drive my kids to school every day; I drive everywhere. I love my Range Rover. But David&#8217;s trying to make me sell my Range Rover."

celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Touch

those pics are super cute! marraiges are difficult and ones with athletes notoriously so... props to them  for hanging in there


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics..


----------



## chantal1922

Awww cute


----------



## platinum_girly

OMG they are super cute together, reminds me so much of me and hubby even after all these years, and she looks super pretty too!


----------



## H_addict

Nat said:


> He creeps me out


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> he's a hanger-onner


 
Yes & Yes!


----------



## Nat

Haha, they look so cute here!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, they look cute!


----------



## c0uture

Aww! They're so cute


----------



## qudz104

how cuuuute! i really adore this family! they're all beautiful, sophisticated, well behaved, and seem loving/loved.


----------



## MarieG

Love them!


----------



## ByeKitty

I love the Lakers game pics!! They are super cute together


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow, those Lakers pics


----------



## Tangerine

They always remind me that I really want to be married one day:shame:



And I love that David did the Dillinger to his hair! I mean, there isn't much that wouldn't suit him, but a perfect haircut on a perfect man, doesn't get much better


----------



## rx4dsoul

Is there a Victoria Beckham style thread? I cant seem to find hers 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

They're super cute!!


----------



## angelnyc89

They look so adorable. lol @ her story


----------



## schadenfreude

Tangerine said:


> They always remind me that I really want to be married one day:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> And I love that David did the Dillinger to his hair! I mean, there isn't much that wouldn't suit him, but a perfect haircut on a perfect man, doesn't get much better



Amen! It was David's picture that I brought to my SO's stylist, and said, "Make it look like this!" So now we got the hair, next task is the abs......


----------



## hunniesochic

I think they make a perfect couple and I hardly say that about anyone. He's a pretty boy, she's a diva and both together are very family oriented and their kids are always so fashionably cute!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## lp640

Ken Paves is creepy.  Sick of seeing him lurking in the shadows of celebrities in photographs.  He goes from celebrity to celebrity to celebrity.  And no, he's not friends with Jessica Simpson anymore.  They had a falling out a long time ago.

Victoria is adorable when she shows emotion.   But she obviously truly does hate her smile.   The few times she can't help but smile and laugh, she always covers it with her hands!

Also, I believe that blonde woman next to them is David's sister!  Cute!  And the blonde woman next to Victoria is David's mother.


----------



## Liliana85

Love him!


----------



## Jahpson

karo said:


> More pics and a video here:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggles-embarrassment-David-pucker-KissCam.html



omg, I am over here giggling. they are soooooo cute! Like two teenagers

poor Victoria always covering her mouth when she laughs hard. i think she has a nice smile!


----------



## karo

Some older pics of 9-month-old *Harper Seven* on a walk with her nanny in Los Angeles, Calif. on April 16


----------



## karo

Some other not posted before pics of* David* spending some quality time with two of his four children 9-year-old* Romeo* and his precious little princess *Harper*, 7 months, at a local park in Brentwood, Calif. on March 8
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Sweetpea83

Harper is so cute..


----------



## Jahpson

I love how David is now an expert in holding babies. ha ha

Hold Harper in his right hand, shave his face and watch the latest game on tv


----------



## VanessaJean

They look so happy at the game!


----------



## hugable

Harper is just adorable.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham held daughter Harper as they watched David Beckham's LA Galaxy team lose again NY Red Bulls in LA yesterday
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ll--shame-team-lost-though.html#ixzz1uAuz0krM
​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I NEVER, EVER get jealous when I see married people with children, like it's NEVER happened.. heck, I don't even think I WANT kids...........


except when I see the Beckhams


----------



## Jahpson

baby Harper looks like papa


----------



## karo

Victoria and Harper out in London
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ghter-Harpers-growing-hair-chic-headband.html


----------



## platinum_girly

I don't get those boots with that outfit AT ALL!


----------



## Brina

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> I don't get those boots with that outfit AT ALL!



That's what I thought!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree about the boots..

Harper wears the cutest outfits!


----------



## KellyBeeGirl

Baby Harper looks so cute and VB's so well dressed just for outing.  I'm probably the odd one here but I must say I love the overall look.


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is so precious!!  VB needs to quit it already with those boots and dresses.


----------



## lp640

She is still trying to make the boots/dress combo happen.  It's so not happening.


----------



## pinkfeet

I wear dresses and boots a lot.. In winter. Not now though. Maybe she's cold. Lol


----------



## karo

David and Victoria at the  7th Anniversary Sports Spectacular in Los Angeles
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ome-outfits-sporting-event.html#ixzz1vVxDgPkl
​


----------



## nillacobain

^As always, she's the best model for her own designs.


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww they all look fabulous!


----------



## Nat

Handsome family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a good looking family..


----------



## Touch

the boys look like they could be handful. they're adorable ntl, i bet they have tons of adventures together


----------



## ByeKitty

Victoria is always in the same position... are we sure this isn't a cardboard cutout version of her because she's dieted herself into oblivion?  J/k...


----------



## nillacobain

^lol


----------



## Chanel522

She looks even thinner than usual in these pics don't you thin or is it just me?  I'm not typically one to think ppl look too thin, but she looks extremely small.


----------



## angelnyc89

A good looking family!


----------



## annamoon

Anyone ID Victoria's shoes? great to see her back in open shoes again.



angelnyc89 said:


> A good looking family!


----------



## nillacobain

annamoon said:


> Anyone ID Victoria's shoes? great to see her back in open shoes again.


 http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nichola...?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=266


----------



## MJDaisy

VB looks like she could blow away in a wind gust.

cute boys though. DB looks so proud.


----------



## karo

Out in Santa Monica
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-takes-Harper-Romeo-fun-filled-day-pier.html


----------



## karo

In the 'Interview' Magazine
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es--I-know-Im-happy-person.html#ixzz1wHnQFWBq


----------



## Stephie2800

karo said:


> In the 'Interview' Magazine
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es--I-know-Im-happy-person.html#ixzz1wHnQFWBq



Too bad she keeps covering up her beautiful mouth...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Baby Harper is so adorable and chubby!


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is just the sweetest!


----------



## Nat

Vic is really cute in the video and she actually smiles!! :greengrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2X85PdfQqnM



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eckham-flies-flag-UK-talks-proud-British.html

'We dance to the beat of our own drum': Victoria Beckham flies the flag for the UK as she talks about being proud to be British 

She was born and bred in Hertfordshire, the leafy Home County just north of London and has established herself as a world-famous pop star and fashion designer.
But although she now currently resides in Los Angeles, Victoria Beckham is proud of her British roots - and doesn't mind saying so.
In a promotional video for the This Is GREAT Britain campaign, the couture queen talks about what makes the UK a great place to live, work and play.

And she praises the creativity that these fair isles has to offer as she pays tribute to her fellow designers and musicians.
Victoria, 38, is the ambassador for the campaign, which was set up by VisitBritain to promote the UK overseas and has the former Spice Girl play a leading role in the Fashion is Great part of the campaign.
And in a video released today, Victoria, looking very chic in one of her own designs, talks about her love for the UK and everything it has to offer.

She starts the video talking about becoming a fashion designer and said: 'I always wanted to work in fashion and when I was given the opportunity I took that opportunity with both hands

'I want to empower women, I want to make women feel good about themselves and for me to be able to achieve the quality that I want to give my customer, I have to do that in London.
'My brand is British, my team are all British, you can feel the energy as you're driving through London.'

She added that one of her favourite places in London to visit when she was younger was the thriving and bustling Camden Market.
Victoria said: 'I remember when I was younger I used to love going to Camden Market on a Sunday, the energy, the atmosphere, it's really multi-cultural. That is more inspiring than anything.'
And she went on to gush about how great the British are and how many creative minds and voices have come from the UK.

She said: 'You know, in Britain, we don't feel the need to conform, we dance to the beat of our own drum, we're individual, we're passionate, we're very very creative.
'In Britain we have some incredible brands, when you look at Burberry, Stella McCartney, Alexander McQueen, Mackintosh, Hunter - we have really cool, quality British brands and I'm really proud to consider myself one of those.'
As one fifth of the Spice Girls - nicknamed Posh Spice in their heyday - she said music was still a big influence.

She said: 'I love music. David loves music - but he can't dance. When you look at the talent in Britain over the years, Stone Roses, Oasis, The Beatles, the Spice Girls, Adele, we really have a lot of talent and British music, again, like fashion, is very very cool and very very relevant.'
And being the weekend of Queen Elizabeth II's Diamond Jubilee, Victoria praised the monarch and said: 'The Queen is, I mean, she's an icon. She's so appropriate, very very chic - I mean, she's the Queen.'

She, her husband David and their four children - sons Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, ten, Cruz, seven and daughter Harper, 11 months - live in Los Angeles but she said they are still very proud to be British.
She said: ' I love living in America, I embrace living in America but I am British, David is British, the kids are British and we're very very proud of that.'

'I'm honoured to be supporting our country at such an exciting time.'


























*
Look, she smiles!! * :giggles:


----------



## ellieroma

she looks so beautiful in that video. It nice to see her looking so happy as well


----------



## platinum_girly

Get it girl! Another one here who is proud to be British


----------



## angelnyc89

She look nice and its nice to see her smile!


----------



## karo

Shopping at the Grove
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-brother-Brooklyn-gives-helping-hand.html


----------



## nillacobain

^I love her shoes! I haven't seen her wearing wedges in ages!


----------



## c0uture

^ I agree! She looks cute


----------



## angelnyc89

Adorable family! I just realized she has flats on in the Interview photo shoot.


----------



## nillacobain

Can anyone ID her wedges?


----------



## tsc

They look like Lanvin to me


----------



## PinkTruffle

Harper is just too cute for words.  Victoria looks great as usual.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in those recent pics...love her shoes.


----------



## KellyBeeGirl

karo said:
			
		

> Shopping at the Grove
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2153995/Shes-getting-big-Victoria-Beckham-gives-arms-rest-pushes-Harper-buggy--big-brother-Brooklyn-gives-helping-hand.html



I love this casual look!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## karo

Out in Disneyland
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mouse-Minnie-ears-daddy-David-Disneyland.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute family! David needs to get rid of his moustache..


----------



## Jahpson

David looks American


----------



## nillacobain

Harper is so so cute and I love Victoria's outfit.


----------



## lp640

They are so boring now.   I miss when they lived in Europe..they had way more style.


----------



## scarlet555

Jahpson said:


> David looks American


----------



## angelnyc89

David looks a bit like Christian Bale (side shot) with the mustache. Adorable family.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham getting onto a private jet in Van Nuys (June 15).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## platinum_girly

Harper is too cute for words and Vic is looking fabulous!


----------



## Chanel522

It's awesome that she almost always has Harper with her and not shuffled off to some nanny.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-jet-Vancouver--isnt-impressed-carpet.html

Air Posh ready for take-off! Victoria Beckham 'takes control' of private jet to Canada... but isn't impressed with the carpet

She's already tried singing, acting, writing and designing to varying degrees of success, but is Victoria Beckham about to add pilot to her list of skills?
On board a private jet from the U.S. to Vancouver, the former Spice Girl decided to have a bit of fun as she posed in cockpit.
Uploading a photo of her pretending to drive the plane, she tweeted: 'Full throttle ahead!! X vb.'


----------



## karo

Love hair and her dress with this clutch. She looks great


----------



## nillacobain

She looks great - I love her dress and clutch


----------



## eggpudding

Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-jet-Vancouver--isnt-impressed-carpet.html
> 
> Air Posh ready for take-off! Victoria Beckham 'takes control' of private jet to Canada... but isn't impressed with the carpet
> 
> She's already tried singing, acting, writing and designing to varying degrees of success, but is Victoria Beckham about to add pilot to her list of skills?
> On board a private jet from the U.S. to Vancouver, the former Spice Girl decided to have a bit of fun as she posed in cockpit.
> Uploading a photo of her pretending to drive the plane, she tweeted: 'Full throttle ahead!! X vb.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/15/article-2160043-13A19BB7000005DC-677_634x841.jpg
> 
> This look is just fabulous.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/15/article-2160043-13A178E8000005DC-328_634x831.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/16/article-2160043-13A1F99A000005DC-462_306x747.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/16/article-2160043-13A1E169000005DC-975_306x747.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/16/article-2160043-13A1FA57000005DC-172_634x783.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/15/article-2160043-13A19BA1000005DC-219_634x882.jpg



Perfection head to toe!


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic!


----------



## platinum_girly

Chanel522 said:


> It's awesome that she almost always has Harper with her and not shuffled off to some nanny.


 
I agree, i think the perfect role model celebrities are those that look after their OWN children (as should be) and prefer to spend family time than time looking after themselves. I really respect celebs like VB, SMG, Reese W, and Alessandra ambrosio for being such actively involved mothers


----------



## angelnyc89

I dont like when she wears a long dress and than knee-high boots. I feel like it takes away from either the dress itself or the shoes itself. Thanks for posting pics KARO!


----------



## karo

^^^ You're welcome angelnyc89!


----------



## karo

At LAX
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-rocks-chic-cape-style-coat.html


----------



## platinum_girly

She rocks that look so well!


----------



## Swanky

She must get dressed in the tundra w/ Kim K.  The shoes are too heavy for summer, the jacket is too considering it's not raining there 

LOVE the jacket though


----------



## chantal1922

Yes Victoria!! Love it. I wonder if she is going to London. She was tweeting about a trip to London recently.


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the whole outfit! Though not the occasion. Dress/Trench

She's actually smiling!


----------



## qudz104

i see a smile!!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She always looks amazing. I want to raid her closet. Hahaha


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her trench! And Harper in the Minnie Mouse ears


----------



## lp640

Is that a smile I see???  Whoa.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that coat..


----------



## karo

Spice Girls reunion in London
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20607029,00.html


----------



## chantal1922

Ginger Spice dress is cute.


----------



## Stephie2800

chantal1922 said:


> Ginger Spice dress is cute.



... and she looks so good with the bob and more natural hair color.


----------



## karo

More pics
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Chanel522

Ginger and Baby Spice look really cute and VB looks great also, but not like she belongs in that picture with everyone else...she really does look too "Posh"...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

still dressing like it's winter


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree. Though I do like the outfit, just not with those shoes.


----------



## theDuchess26

As much as I love Victoria, I really don't like when she seems to be completely obsessed with a pair of shoes of the moment and pairs them with everything i.e these boots, the louboutin daffodiles, the ysl trib twos, etc. I know it's normal to have a favorite pair of shoes but I can imagin she has a lot of options


----------



## scarlet555

karo said:


> Spice Girls reunion in London
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20607029,00.html



sporty spice actually looks like a cross between Krista Allen and Kate Beckinsale, very pretty.


----------



## lp640

Victoria doesn't seem thrilled, and she's too stiff and self aware.   It would be nice if she would act more normal and natural like the other girls.   Even when she tries to smile she quickly covers her mouth.   And that stupid pose of hers.   She would strike a pose even if the world were collapsing around her. Give it a rest once in awhile, woman!!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Spice Girls reunion in London
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20607029,00.html


 
They all look good - but I'm not a fan of Mel B outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> ^I agree. Though I do like the outfit, just not with those shoes.


 
I agree w/you ladies. Also, her boobs looks a bit strange in that dress.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> At LAX
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Beckham-rocks-chic-cape-style-coat.html


 
She rocks that dress/trench. Love this look!


----------



## platinum_girly

I gotta say that the only one that i think looks good is Emma.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Oh no the shoes ruin a nearly perfect look!

What can I say, I love the severe military look


----------



## Swanky

I like it too! Just not in the hot summer.


----------



## Chanel522

^^  Agreed.  If these pics were taken in the fall she would look perfect, but she needs to lighten it up a little bit.  It's still only June.


----------



## labelwhore04

lp640 said:


> Victoria doesn't seem thrilled, and she's too stiff and self aware.   It would be nice if she would act more normal and natural like the other girls.   Even when she tries to smile she quickly covers her mouth.   And that stupid pose of hers.   She would strike a pose even if the world were collapsing around her. Give it a rest once in awhile, woman!!




OMG she looks soooooooooo uncomfortable and awkward. That was cringeworthy to watch..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> More pics
> celebrity-gossip



I'm in the minority but I frickin' love those booties. I want them.

Her outfit cute.....just not for June. I see Kim K isn't the only one having issues with dressing for the season.


----------



## karo

Flying back to LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...musical-Sporty-Posh-jets-home-Harper-bed.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I like that outfit!


----------



## Chanel522

I like it too.  I really like most of her outfits though...they just aren't all season appropriate.


----------



## nillacobain

Chanel522 said:


> I like it too. I really like most of her outfits though...they just aren't all season appropriate.


 
I agree.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like that whole outfit. VB also has a tendency to wear a lot of black.


----------



## lemonsherry

karo said:


> Flying back to LA
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...musical-Sporty-Posh-jets-home-Harper-bed.html



Isn't that jessica simpson's hair guy behind her? for a second i thought they were travelling together.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yup. I think they are. VB is also friends with Ken Paves (is that his name?!)


----------



## Swanky

He follows celebs around  It was Jess, then Eva, now VB, etc. . .


----------



## nillacobain

^Is he an hairdresser?


----------



## Swanky

or a " hairdresser "  lol! I don't know if he is anymore.


----------



## karo

From Twitter


----------



## flashy.stems

karo said:
			
		

> From Twitter



soo adorable


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> or a " hairdresser " lol! I don't know if he is anymore.


 
Pardon my grammar error :shame:


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> From Twitter


 
Love this pic of her.


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww


----------



## Chanel522

Love the twitter picture...that's so cute!!


----------



## Swanky

nillacobain said:


> Pardon my grammar error :shame:



Oh I wasn't correcting you! I was being dramatic and using big finger air quote when saying it, like he's not really one.  KWIM?


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww i remember doing that, good memories!


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I wasn't correcting you! I was being dramatic and using big finger air quote when saying it, like he's not really one. KWIM?


 
Got it! Thank you for let me notice my error anyway!


----------



## karo

Out for dinner with Eva Longoria
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2168369/Eva-Longoria-dating-NFL-star-Mark-Sanchez.html


----------



## karo

Departing from LAx
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ias-hand-family-make-stylish-getaway-LAX.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nice to see her put away the black boots she's been sporting. She looks nice and the kiddies are just pure cuteness.


----------



## bisbee

They certainly are a fantastic looking family! I just wish she would have a more pleasant look on her face - not asking her to grin, just not to look so unhappy! 

And posed...I can't believe she has to walk around carrying her bag the way she is - does she think she's on the runway?  Would it kill her to just carry her Birkin on her arm?

IMO, VB is overly concerned with how she looks to other people.  I know she's photographed constantly, but she might be happier if she'd just relax!


----------



## Belle49

Gorgeous family


----------



## angelnyc89

^Really! I think the eldest was a bit embarrassed that mommy was holding his hand...


----------



## Swanky

they do make a beautiful family!!


----------



## Chanel522

I love their family...they're so cute!!  David needs to get rid of that moustache thing though.


----------



## labelwhore04

awww what a sweet family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this family..


----------



## platinum_girly

She wears those shoes sooooo much better than Kim k, go Vic, do it for the Brits!!!


----------



## nillacobain

^It's nice to see her carrying a Birkin bag again! 

And Harper   She's almost 1 y old right?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

This family is so cute. I love how chubby Harper is.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Really! I think the eldest was a bit embarrassed that mommy was holding his hand...



I think so too. 

They're such a cute little family! VB always looks like such a diva though...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think the oldest son is embarrassed that mom is holding his hand. He seems to be protective of her, she's always holding one of their hands.  I thinks it's nice.  

Harper is certainly Daddy's girl and it's just adorable.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gorgeous family!


----------



## angelnyc89

David & Victoria Beckham Cheer On Andy Murray At Wimbledon Final

Source: Celebrity Gossip


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute her oldest son is holding her hand at the airport


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely pics. I wish I knew what she eats in a day. Love her figure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm liking David's moustache/goatee look he's sporting....he looks good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VanessaJean said:


> Lovely pics. I wish I knew what she eats in a day. Love her figure.



Frozen grapes


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> Frozen grapes


----------



## Chanel522

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm liking David's moustache/goatee look he's sporting....he looks good.



Eww see I think it looks awful.  He looks dirty like he needs to take a bath or something...idk


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well it's working for me. He hasn't crossed over into the unkept/dirty look yet, IMO.  Difference in preference.


----------



## Chanel522

^^Very true .  I'm not a big fan of facial hair or chest hair on men so that's probably why I don't like this look for him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel522 said:


> ^^Very true .  I'm not a big fan of facial hair or chest hair on men so that's probably why I don't like this look for him.



Totally with you on chest hair ....it creeps me out. I like a little bit of facial hair on men though...not a fan of the clean shaven look on most guys.


----------



## morgan20

David looks like he stepped out of a forties movie set! I am not loving this look and he has not aged very well. I loved David around four years ago


----------



## Flip88

I'm not getting David's look either, it ages him.  Victoria looks fabulous though.  I am pretty sure that her dress was her own design along with her bag in crocodile which was particularly stunning.  I only caught a glimpse so,  if I have erred please forgive me.  Apparently she wore knee high boots too but I didn't get to see those,  she seems to have taken to them recently.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think Dave is looking super hot (as always). 

My rule is, facial hair is completely kosher as long as you're a dad. I think that's because my whole life, my dad has had a beard and mustache . And Dave fits the bill, so it's cool


----------



## platinum_girly

They both look great, we were so sad that Andy lost, boo!


----------



## Belle49

platinum_girly said:


> They both look great, we were so sad that Andy lost, boo!



Andy had no shot against Feds, I just don't think he's up to that caliber yet. Like Feds say he will win 1 grand slam just not yet lol


----------



## platinum_girly

Belle49 said:


> Andy had no shot against Feds, I just don't think he's up to that caliber yet. Like Feds say he will win 1 grand slam just not yet lol


 
I think he had a shot (and maybe he isn't up to Feds caliber but stranger things have happened) and we rooted for him anyway because i am patriotic


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That deep green color looks really good on her!


----------



## Belle49

platinum_girly said:


> I think he had a shot (and maybe he isn't up to Feds caliber but stranger things have happened) and we rooted for him anyway because i am patriotic



That is true strange things do happen in Sports. I just don't think he has that full mentality yet. I did tear up when he was crying, felt so bad for him. You should cheer for him, are you Scottish or English? ha


----------



## platinum_girly

Belle49 said:


> You should cheer for him, are you Scottish or English? ha


 
I am Scottish, what made you think otherwise? lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest pics..they both look good.


----------



## angelnyc89

morgan20 said:


> *David looks like he stepped out of a forties movie set! *I am not loving this look and he has not aged very well. I loved David around four years ago



I think so too. Like the classic suits. Don't get to see that as much...


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/page/2/
Victoria and David Beckham step out in style while attending pal Simon Fuller&#8216;s birthday party on Monday (July 9) in London, England.

In addition to creating American Idol, Mr. Fuller manages both Vic and David&#8216;s careers.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Victoria Beckham

Over the weekend, the couple attended the Wimbledon Championships to root for pal Andy Murray, another one of Simon&#8216;s clients, who unfortunately lost the match to Roger Federer.

10+ pictures inside of Victoria and David Beckham arriving at Simon Fuller&#8216;s birthday party&#8230;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ JLo shut that dress down but Vicki looks ok. That was my favorite dress from her collection. It's nice to see her in some color.


----------



## Chanel522

The straps look like a seatbelt to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're looking good!


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.justjared.com/page/2/
> Victoria and David Beckham step out in style while attending pal Simon Fullers birthday party on Monday (July 9) in London, England.
> 
> In addition to creating American Idol, Mr. Fuller manages both Vic and Davids careers.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Victoria Beckham
> 
> Over the weekend, the couple attended the Wimbledon Championships to root for pal Andy Murray, another one of Simons clients, who unfortunately lost the match to Roger Federer.
> 
> 10+ pictures inside of Victoria and David Beckham arriving at Simon Fullers birthday party



They look fab! I like that Vic has a tan again- she looks so much healthier with it!


----------



## nillacobain

She looks good - I love that dress on here. I don't like the shoes though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

omg love both of them in those!


----------



## platinum_girly

They look fab!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her dress...especially the color.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks good


----------



## angelnyc89

Very pretty. They both look good. But whats up with David's eyes and eyebrows? LOL


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Love Vici B's look.  David needs to shave the moustache.  He looks all kinds of creepy.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like bright flashes were in his eyes - he looks concerned!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...eckham-does-smile-But-pictures-does-year.html

Yes, Posh does smile! But perhaps these pictures show why she only does it once a year

Victoria Beckham may have looked typically pouting and grumpy at the Wimbledon men&#8217;s final on Sunday but, as these rare pictures show, she has been known to look happy&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;albeit not that often.
In fact, it only seems to happen about once a year &#8212; and judging by how uncomfortable she usually looks, it&#8217;s not hard to understand why.

*2000*






*2001*





*2002*





*2003*





*2004*





*2005*





*2006*





*2007*





*2008*





*2009*





*2010*





*2012*





*2012*


----------



## platinum_girly

She is like me, i don't like my smile either, i sympathise with her.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

They look great in the last pics.


----------



## ellieroma

i don't really like my smile, so i think if i was being photographed all the time, i wouldn't smile either.


----------



## terebina786

I don't like my smile either which is why I rarely smile but Posh's smile is nice! Atleast I think its nice..


----------



## nillacobain

ellieroma said:


> i don't really like my smile, so i think if i was being photographed all the time, i wouldn't smile either.


 
Me too. My wedding photographer kept saying "SMILE PLEASE!" all day! LOL


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that dress on her.


----------



## amber11

what an evil article


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has a cute smile..


----------



## Nat

The captions in that article are rude.


----------



## nillacobain

amber11 said:


> what an evil article


 


nat said:


> the captions in that article are rude.


 
ita!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nillacobain said:


> ita!




Exactly!


----------



## MarieG

^Totally!


----------



## Blueberry

I wouldn't want to be photographed and stalked with 5 children + luggage to look after, especially from a 15 hour flight. 

Why would she smile to the camera? seriously its not the time.


----------



## Swanky

but it's never. . .  not just for paps.


----------



## Swanky

look who's little nugget is walking!

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment






Harper Beckham takes her first steps alongside mom Victoria Beckham in adorable Twitter photo 
The former Spice Girl made a stop in Ireland to attend a promotional event for her fashion line

BY ALEX STEINMAN / NEW YORK DAILY NEWS

WEDNESDAY, JULY 18, 2012, 12:30 PM

Victoria Beckham holds hands with daughter Harper during a promotional stop in Ireland on July 18.
Harper Beckham is often photographed in the arms of her famous parents, but now the fashionable tot is making moves of her own.

Victoria and David Beckham&#8217;s youngest child, who just turned one on July 10, was snapped walking alongside her mom, holding tight to the designer&#8217;s finger during a promotional event at the Brown Thomas store in Dublin.

Caroline Kennedy, managing director of Kennedy PR, caught the adorable moment and posted the picture of the mother-and-daughter duo on Twitter.

Earlier that day, Victoria Beckham tweeted pictures of herself getting her makeup done on a private plane and meeting young fans.

In addition to little Harper, Beckham and her husband are parents to three sons: Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 9, and Cruz, 7.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Adorable!


----------



## Avril

Harper is the cutest lil thing!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh what a cutie pie!!


----------



## nillacobain

Avril said:


> Harper is the cutest lil thing!!!!


 
I agree! Just adorable!


----------



## chantal1922

Aww look at her go!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

OMG baby girllll


----------



## theDuchess26

Harper is the cutest little thing, cant believe she's walking already


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rper-toddles-mothers-promo-event-Ireland.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww, so adorable!!!


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks perfectly put together like she always does and Harper looks extremely adorable!!  Harper is going to have so much fun with her as she gets older I bet


----------



## ellieroma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> look who's little nugget is walking!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment
> assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1116858.1342628677!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/image.jpg



oh my! that is too cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

^^She has her mommy's wardrobe, fashion line, and CL's! Lucky girl!


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham: Shirtless Vancouver Victory!

David Beckham shows off his incredible body as he and the L.A. Galaxy tie with the Whitecaps on Wednesday (July 18) in Vancouver, Canada.

The 37-year-old English soccer star, who reportedly wanted to skip the match in order to head to London to prep for the upcoming Olympic games, passed the ball to Jose Villarreal, who then scored the goal that left the game to a 2-2 draw.

Last week, David was spotted out taking a ride on his motorcycle, then grabbing a bite to eat with a buddy.

Source: JustJared


----------



## Stephie2800

David is HOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I feel bad for her that her diet is so strict...not being able to eat a cookie...I read somewhere that she has never touched a cookie through out her motherhood...but who knows right? and that reminds me of those mrs fields in our fridge!!!! come to mama!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Bornsocialite26 said:


> and that reminds me of those mrs fields in our fridge!!!! come to mama!!!


 
Lol send some my way please, we don't get those over here 

I guess i will have to console myself with some Ben 'n' Jerry's instead


----------



## MarieG

Stephie2800 said:


> David is HOOOOOOOT!



YES! He's _such_ a hottie!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> David Beckham: Shirtless Vancouver Victory!
> 
> David Beckham shows off his incredible body as he and the L.A. Galaxy tie with the Whitecaps on Wednesday (July 18) in Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> The 37-year-old English soccer star, who reportedly wanted to skip the match in order to head to London to prep for the upcoming Olympic games, passed the ball to Jose Villarreal, who then scored the goal that left the game to a 2-2 draw.
> 
> Last week, David was spotted out taking a ride on his motorcycle, then grabbing a bite to eat with a buddy.
> 
> Source: JustJared



OMG. *angel*, you really know how to deliver the pics  lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ What a body! What an athlete! 

Also, a friend of mine saw VB and children eating dinner at the Ritz in Madrid a few years ago. She was eating a plate full of veggies.


----------



## Chanel522

Great body, but David is not aging well


----------



## morgan20

^^ It's such a shame about his face! He should have kept out of the sun...still got a great body. Footballers IMO have the best sporting bodies!


----------



## angelnyc89

^ I completely agree with everything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree that David is not aging well.


----------



## lp640

And the tattoos will look terrible as he continues to age.   At the rapid pace in which he's aging, imagine him at 50 with those trucker tats.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

platinum_girly said:


> Lol send some my way please, we don't get those over here
> 
> I guess i will have to console myself with some Ben 'n' Jerry's instead



Let's trade w/ your Ben n Jerrys Hun! none of those in my area!!! the heck! Im on a breastfeeding diet for a month...but who can ever resist Ben n Jerrys??????
then I wonder has VB ever tried one of those???? poor thing.....


----------



## platinum_girly

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Let's trade w/ your Ben n Jerrys Hun! none of those in my area!!! the heck! Im on a breastfeeding diet for a month...but who can ever resist Ben n Jerrys??????
> then I wonder has VB ever tried one of those???? poor thing.....


 
Lol i couldn't live without my Ben 'n' Jerry's, especially the new 'Karamel sutra' flavour that has just been released over here  Oh and my absolute favourite of all time - 'Half baked', OMG is that SOOOOOO good!!!

Poor Victoria has been very strict with her diet for many years now (that i can gather from what i have seen and read of her) and that must be very difficult, i can't do diets at ALL let alone for years!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

VB in Paris earlier today.  Pic from Twitter.


----------



## Swanky

Omg!!! That's not just Paris! That's Coco's apt right???!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Omg!!! That's not just Paris! That's Coco's apt right???!



Yes!!!


----------



## karo

Victoria and Rome in Paris
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashionista-Romeo--working-away-day-Paris.html


----------



## karo

Out in Paris
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashionista-Romeo--working-away-day-Paris.html


----------



## Blueberry

I love her outfits


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute but she must be burning!


----------



## MarieG

She looks great!

Romeo is going to be a little hottie!


----------



## Belle49

^^He sure is, WOW


----------



## angelnyc89

He looks adorable. Love her outfits.


----------



## platinum_girly

I don't think the skirt in the first outfit is very flattering on her but the second outfit is spot on.


----------



## nillacobain

platinum_girly said:


> I don't think the skirt in the first outfit is very flattering on her but the second outfit is spot on.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## Tarhls

MarieG said:
			
		

> She looks great!
> 
> Romeo is going to be a little hottie!



ITA, such a ill cutie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest two looks..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the latest two looks..




I do too. They are so on trend, even the long skirt.


----------



## meluvs2shop

her lil girl is adorable! well, all her kids are...but i have a thing for babies!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't care for the last two looks at all...

The second look would be sorta cute for late Sept/Oct....not July. Romeo is adorable! All of her children are cuties.


----------



## Chanel522

^^I'm with you


----------



## karo

VB in Glamour
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-fan-50-Shades-Grey-lathers-bath-shoot.html


----------



## lp640

I always laugh when I see her carrying her bags like that.


----------



## angelnyc89

David Beckham Covers 'Esquire UK' September 2012

http://www.justjared.com/2012/08/01/david-beckham-covers-esquire-uk-september-2012/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^


That's all I can muster until I pick myself up off the floor lol


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> VB in Glamour
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-fan-50-Shades-Grey-lathers-bath-shoot.html


 
She looks good here!


----------



## nillacobain

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^
> 
> 
> That's all I can muster until I pick myself up off the floor lol


 
LOL

He looks sooo good.


----------



## MarieG

karo said:


> VB in Glamour
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-fan-50-Shades-Grey-lathers-bath-shoot.html


 

Love it! am definitely going to buy it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love VB's dress designs ~ she is so talented.
Thanks for posting the link to the article!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Victoria's magazine pics!


----------



## StylesandFinds

Am so fond of the new victoria beckham dresses!  I was so lucky to get one at NAP - the colour block one in black and taupe.  Waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## StylesandFinds

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love VB's dress designs ~ she is so talented.
> Thanks for posting the link to the article!




Me too! Did you see the one at net a porter in black and taupe! Beautiful!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They both look good!


----------



## Stephie2800

angelnyc89 said:


> David Beckham Covers 'Esquire UK' September 2012
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2012/08/01/david-beckham-covers-esquire-uk-september-2012/


----------



## StylesandFinds

StylesandFinds said:
			
		

> Me too! Did you see the one at net a porter in black and taupe! Beautiful!



Yup! Got it in my closet!! Will post a pic later this week- and just started a tread. Wonderful and versatile design it is!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

StylesandFinds said:


> Me too! Did you see the one at net a porter in black and taupe! Beautiful!




Gorgeous, I want it now!


----------



## Sassys

Gearing up for a golden reunion! Spice Girls rehearse ahead of Sunday's stunning Olympic closing ceremony and concert

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hearse-Sundays-performance.html#ixzz239oQArRa


----------



## theDuchess26

The commenters at the Dailymail couldnt be worse. I for one I'm really looking forward to seeing them perform, they played a huge part in my Junior high days


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theDuchess26 said:


> The commenters at the Dailymail couldnt be worse. I for one I'm really looking forward to seeing them perform, they played a huge part in my Junior high days




Love the Spice Girls, can't wait to see them perform.


----------



## chantal1922

I am looking forward to their  performance.


----------



## Michele26

theDuchess26 said:


> The commenters at the Dailymail couldnt be worse. I for one I'm really looking forward to seeing them perform, they played a huge part in my Junior high days



It seems VB is loved much more in the US as oppose to Great Britian. Whenever the DM has an article about her the comments are vicious.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Michele26 said:


> It seems VB is loved much more in the US as oppose to Great Britian. Whenever the DM has an article about her the comments are vicious.




Agreed, I think that you are right!


----------



## Chanel522

VB is intriguing to me.  I can't imagine someone having the sheer willpower to workout like she does and eat as strict as she does constantly without fail.  She looks fabulous and I've read and heard that she's supposedly very funny, but the way she lives so strict I can't imagine being much fun.  Maybe I'm just a lazy hog, but I'm not mentally strong enough to be as disciplined as she is.  I always wonder if she's like that in all areas of her life?


----------



## platinum_girly

Michele26 said:


> It seems VB is loved much more in the US as oppose to Great Britian. Whenever the DM has an article about her the comments are vicious.


 
Lol i don't think that is true, after all Great Britain *made* her...

Daily mail posters are just vicious in general, like most websites where there are people hiding behind the anonymity of the internet and are not filtered like on TPF...


----------



## Sternchen

I can't wait to see their performance


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I can't believe that VB would agree to perform! She has so many other things going on in her life ~ children, great fashion line, etc ~ where she would find the time to add this in to her schedule is beyond me.


----------



## Hdream

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> VB is intriguing to me.  I can't imagine someone having the sheer willpower to workout like she does and eat as strict as she does constantly without fail.  She looks fabulous and I've read and heard that she's supposedly very funny, but the way she lives so strict I can't imagine being much fun.  Maybe I'm just a lazy hog, but I'm not mentally strong enough to be as disciplined as she is.  I always wonder if she's like that in all areas of her life?



Hi sorry not about Vicky, I have a friend just like her very strict about what she eat ana etc., two kids, husband, working out every day, eat so little, I feel sometimes like a cow!!! But hell she is so boring! I mean not a fun person!


----------



## ElleT

OMG. I am watching the Olympics Closing Ceremony and the Spice Girls just came on! I HAVE GOOSEBUMPS! It included them perfoming on their cars while their cars were driving! That's all I'm gonna say. I am so thrilled by this performance.


----------



## sabrunka

I enjoyed the performance as well and I THINK I saw VB crack a smile while singing?? They all look exactly the same as before!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Michele26 said:


> It seems VB is loved much more in the US as oppose to Great Britian. Whenever the DM has an article about her the comments are vicious.



I've asked a few British people I know (Including my boyfriend) about why she's apparently soooo disliked over there. She far less popular in the UK compared to here.


----------



## basicandorganic

Chanel522 said:


> VB is intriguing to me.  I can't imagine someone having the sheer willpower to workout like she does and eat as strict as she does constantly without fail.  She looks fabulous and I've read and heard that she's supposedly very funny, but the way she lives so strict I can't imagine being much fun.  Maybe I'm just a lazy hog, but I'm not mentally strong enough to be as disciplined as she is.  I always wonder if she's like that in all areas of her life?



I think that it's possible to get to a point where, as a person, you aren't focused on food at all, and you simply eat strict because it's out of habit and it's something you are used to, not something you worry about. Therefore it gets to a point where mental strength isn't necessary. I can't imagine her actually forcing herself to eat so little... I believe she just simply doesn't care for food enough to stress over it... otherwise I'm sure she would have gone insane with all that stress over what to eat


----------



## skislope15

theres pics of them at the closing ceremonies out, i cant get page to link for some reason but pics are here

http://www.popsugar.com/Spice-Girls-Olympics-Pictures-24409216


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

skislope15 said:


> theres pics of them at the closing ceremonies out, i cant get page to link for some reason but pics are here
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/Spice-Girls-Olympics-Pictures-24409216




Thanks, I am in California this week and they will not be showing the closing ceremony until 7pm PDT in the USA. 
The pic is a good taste of what is to come.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

She did as good as expected. Felt like I was in the 90s with Spice Girls followed up with the band led by the Oasis frontman with the Wonderwall song.  Can't believe Spice Girls are the best selling female group?!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purse Freak 323 said:


> She did as good as expected. Felt like I was in the 90s with Spice Girls followed up with the band led by the Oasis frontman with the Wonderwall song.  Can't believe Spice Girls are the best selling female group?!




I believe that the Spice Girls are the best selling female group. 
They were amazing!


----------



## labelwhore04

It's hard to believe she became famous from being a pop singer. I wonder how she even got into that. It seems like the total opposite of her personality. I'm so used to her being known for her fashion stuff that i keep forgetting that THAT'S how she got her start in the biz.

She didn't look very comfortable tonight but man i miss the Spice Girls:cry: I'm so mad i didn't go see them in concert in 08' when they did their tour. Tonight was probably the last time they'll ever perform together..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

labelwhore04 said:


> It's hard to believe she became famous from being a pop singer. I wonder how she even got into that. It seems like the total opposite of her personality. I'm so used to her being known for her fashion stuff that i keep forgetting that THAT'S how she got her start in the biz.
> 
> She didn't look very comfortable tonight but man i miss the Spice Girls:cry: I'm so mad i didn't go see them in concert in 08' when they did their tour. Tonight was probably the last time they'll ever perform together..




I agree and that's why I am trying to stay awake!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Victoria Beckham, Emma Bunton, Geri Halliwell, Melanie Brown, and Melanie Chisholm sing from on top of cars at the Closing Ceremony of the 2012 Summer Olympics on Sunday (August 12) in London, England.
> 
> The Spice Girls reunited to perform two of their greatest hits  Wannabe and Spice Up Your Life at the ceremony  check out the video below!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Victoria Beckham
> 
> One Direction, Russell Brand, and Jessie J also all gave performances.



Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

More pics:

Source: DailyMail


----------



## platinum_girly

> Going back to her Nineties roots! Victoria Beckham dons an LBD and knee-high velvet boots as she rehearses with the Spice Girls
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oots-rehearses-Spice-Girls.html#ixzz23Q2JqE9K



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Avril

labelwhore04 said:


> It's hard to believe she became famous from being a pop singer. I wonder how she even got into that. It seems like the total opposite of her personality. I'm so used to her being known for her fashion stuff that i keep forgetting that THAT'S how she got her start in the biz.
> 
> She didn't look very comfortable tonight but man i miss the Spice Girls:cry: I'm so mad i didn't go see them in concert in 08' when they did their tour. Tonight was probably the last time they'll ever perform together..


 
Yeah I miss them too!  I went to that concert in London (wow, can't believe it was 2008, was it really 4 years ago!?) and they were AMAZING!


----------



## lostnexposed

IMO she doesn't seem too skinny in the pictures with the Spice Girls like how she usually does


----------



## Stephie2800

LOve her with the bangs.


----------



## Belle49

She's so fierce


----------



## Chanel522

lostnexposed said:


> IMO she doesn't seem too skinny in the pictures with the Spice Girls like how she usually does



I was just going to post the same thing...she's usually so waif like and here she looks softer and not near as thin.  They all look better now than they did in the 90's!!  Love them!!


----------



## angelnyc89

I miss the Spice Girls! ^Totally!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## Swanky

I missed it! I assumed they lipsynced?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*Don't shoot me,* but I thought their performance was terrible.

I like the bangs on her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Haven't watched but I heard Mel B pretty much carried the performance and Vicki was stiff as a board.  

She looks good in the pics though.


----------



## Eva1991

I watched it! Victoria seemed like she didn't really want to be there, she just had to. Style-wise, she was great but, as far as her performance is concerned, she could do better.


----------



## platinum_girly

Yep, Mel B totally carried the performance. Sounded live to me, i think all the performers are required to sing live...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


> Yep, Mel B totally carried the performance. Sounded live to me, i think all the performers are required to sing live...



agreed. Sporty sang and performed too. the blondies look super cute. and Posh, well...she was just walking the catwalk.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> agreed. Sporty sang and performed too. the blondies look super cute. and Posh, well...she was just walking the catwalk.



She is the catwalk.


----------



## scent

karo said:
			
		

> Departing from LAx
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2169665/Brooklyn-Beckham-holds-mother-Victorias-hand-family-make-stylish-getaway-LAX.html



Love the matchy B and bootie but just not into this way of carrying bag. Feels like an unsecured way of carrying the bag. I would drop my bag if I try to carry it this way. Not very elegant visually either.


----------



## chinableu

That's daddy's little angel.


----------



## hunniesochic

angelnyc89 said:
			
		

> I miss the Spice Girls! ^Totally!



Me too. I grew up jamming to their songs.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/tags/victoria-beckham/





*Victoria Beckham: Giggles N' Hugs for Harper!
*
Victoria Beckham holds onto her baby girl Harper as they leave a friend&#8217;s birthday party held at Giggles N&#8217; Hugs Restaurant on Sunday (August 26) in Century City, Calif.
That same afternoon, the 38-year-old fashion designer&#8217;s hubby David Beckham played with his soccer team the Los Angeles Galaxy against FC Dallas at the Home Depot Center in Carson.
David&#8216;s boys Brooklyn, Romeo, and Cruz watched on as their dad helped the team win 2-0!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...ria-Beckham-Brushes-Off-David-Cheating-Rumour

*'No Tears And No Drama': Victoria Beckham Brushes Off David Cheating RumourIt isn't the first time the couple have dealt with the rumours...  *

Victoria Beckham is standing strong next to her husband David after new cheating rumours have begun to circulate around an alleged affair with Welsh opera singer Katherine Jenkins.

The Spice Girl, who reformed with the 'Wannabe' group just earlier this month for the Olympic Closing ceremony, have faced allegations before &#8211; remember Rebecca Loos?

But now, a source has revealed that the couple plan to &#8220;come out fighting&#8221; once again.

Meanwhile, Katherine has tweeted her 228,000 followers to deny the rumours.

&#8220;The rumours are very hurtful and untrue," she wrote.

&#8220;She's taken an incredibly defiant stance. She won't let anyone break up her family. It isn't the first time she &#8232;and David have been through this and they've always come &#8232;out fighting,&#8221; a source told Now magazine.

&#8220;There've been no tears and no drama. Within minutes of finding out, she called David. Their plan is to just shut it down.&#8221;
Meanwhile David has said: &#8220;Unfortunately we have to deal with this type of nonsense on Twitter.
&#8220;One minute David's dead, then it's more scurrilous rumours. There isn't a jot of truth to any of it.&#8221;


----------



## Chanel522

Both VB and Harper look great!!  Love Victoria's whole look.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chanel522 said:


> Both VB and Harper look great!!  Love Victoria's whole look.



Same!


----------



## inhisboxers

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> http://www.justjared.com/tags/victoria-beckham/
> 
> Victoria Beckham: Giggles N' Hugs for Harper!
> 
> Victoria Beckham holds onto her baby girl Harper as they leave a friend&rsquo;s birthday party held at Giggles N&rsquo; Hugs Restaurant on Sunday (August 26) in Century City, Calif.
> That same afternoon, the 38-year-old fashion designer&rsquo;s hubby David Beckham played with his soccer team the Los Angeles Galaxy against FC Dallas at the Home Depot Center in Carson.
> David&lsquo;s boys Brooklyn, Romeo, and Cruz watched on as their dad helped the team win 2-0!



Awwww adorable Harper! Love that she inherited Victoria's pouty mouth & still have lots of DB in her too.... Way too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics. VB looks amazing..


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww


----------



## MarieG

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute pics. VB looks amazing..



ITA! She's one hot mama!


----------



## karo

Victoria out wearing sweats
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-goes-word-unusually-steps-sweat-pants.html


----------



## NY_Mami

I am so happy that I got to see The Spice Girls reunite..... I had nostalgia.... lol....


----------



## Sweetpea83

karo said:


> Victoria out wearing sweats
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-goes-word-unusually-steps-sweat-pants.html




She looks cute here!


----------



## Belle49

She looks GREAT there!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VB is uber wonderful. Always looks perfect.


----------



## theDuchess26

I love the way she looks casual and dressed down


----------



## qudz104

Wow, VB can dress in sweats and sneakers and look totally fabulous in them!


----------



## platinum_girly

She looks great.


----------



## Sarni

She looks awesome in sweats....she looks great in everything because she has natural style and grace and she "wears" her clothes rather than the other way around!

Love VB and her gorgeous family.


----------



## angelnyc89

She sure can rock sweats! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Bentley1

It's nice to see her dressed down and relaxed for once.  

Cute look


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh! Victoria in sweats! So refreshing.


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks cute.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks great casual like that! Brooklyn is getting so big!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ia-beckham-says-i-feel-like-an-old-bag-201289


PIC: Exhausted Victoria Beckham Says "I Feel Like an Old Bag"






Victoria Beckham has been burning the midnight oil to prep for her eponymous clothing line's upcoming runway show at NYC's Lincoln Center.

But on Friday, the Spice Girl and mother of four -- notorious for her reluctance to crack a smile -- admitted to her nearly 4.5 million Twitter followers, humorously, that she's feeling a little punch drunk.

"After three hours sleep I feel like an old bag!" Beckham, 38, wrote beneath a hilarious photo, in which she works at a laptop with a giant handbag over her famous head.






She managed to escape her studio on Thursday to attend some Fashion's Night Out festivities in the Big Apple, but the excursion cost her some valuable time. "It's going to be a late night, still in fittings!"

Beckham (who reunited with her Spice Girls bandmates last month for an unforgettable reunion performance at the Closing Games for the London Olympics) opened up to the New York Times about her flourishing career as a fashion designer.

&#8220;In a very humble way, I always had big dreams and ambitions for my brand,&#8221; she said, adding that she wants to take the Victoria Beckham brand &#8220;from America to the rest of the world."


----------



## Chanel522

I really just love her


----------



## Belle49

She's just loveable, I fell for her when she had that reality show


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

She is just great ~ what a style icon, mother, wife, and role model.


----------



## theDuchess26

Belle49 said:


> She's just loveable, I fell for her when she had that reality show


 
So did I, I think shes just fantastic and I love her sense of humour


----------



## StylishFarmer

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> She is just great ~ what a style icon, mother, wife, and role model.



Yep. Agree. She and I are the same age and she has accomplished so much more in her life. Good for her.


----------



## chinableu

Now I want those sweats.

LOL!


----------



## angelnyc89

Lol


----------



## karo

At the NYFW
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...plauds-latest-New-York-Fashion-Week-show.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

karo said:


> At the NYFW
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...plauds-latest-New-York-Fashion-Week-show.html




Thanks, good article! Love the clothes she designs. Looks like it will be another good season for her.


----------



## angelnyc89

Aww David was in the front row taking pics! I really like the designs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> At the NYFW
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...plauds-latest-New-York-Fashion-Week-show.html



Love the shoes she's wearing. A lot of people counted her out but it seems fashion is working out for her quite well. I love her denim and sunglasses line and it looks like the RTW line is going to be another hit, I like it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just wish her line didn't look so much like Roland mouret.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Is that a hint of a smile I see? She looks nice.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DC-Cutie said:


> I just wish her line didn't look so much like Roland mouret.




You have a point, as I can see the similarities in design.


----------



## lovemysavior

I want those shoes she wore for the fashion show.


----------



## Stephie2800

David is just SO goodlooking!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

I love the black dress in pic #3


----------



## MarieG

She has done well. I think while her line is quite similar to pieces from other designers she has managed to produce a pretty distinguished, recognizable style for her line.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I absolutely love the line. It might seem a bit familiar, but it's a look I've always loved


----------



## Chanel522

Her line is fabulous and looks well made.  She's a very talented woman and has been extremely blessed!


----------



## karo

Out with Harper
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-sombre-dines-David-post-fashion-show.html


----------



## CoachGirl12

OMG, Harper is so darn cute! Look at those adorable chubby legs!!


----------



## Blueberry

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> I want those shoes she wore for the fashion show.



Me too, and the ones from the collection


----------



## Sweetpea83

VB & David look really good! Cute baby girl.


----------



## karo

VB twitted a pic of Harper on the runway
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...York-Fashion-Week-show.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovemysavior said:


> I want those shoes she wore for the fashion show.



Me too!!


----------



## lostnexposed

i want those shoes!!! omg!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> VB twitted a pic of Harper on the runway
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...York-Fashion-Week-show.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



Aww, Harper has gotten so big. She's adorable. 


Manolo designed the shoes for her show and I'm surprised I like them because I am NOT a Manolo girl.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aww, Harper has gotten so big. She's adorable.
> 
> 
> Manolo designed the shoes for her show and I'm surprised I like them because I am NOT a Manolo girl.




Manolo did a great job, and I am not a usually a huge fan. 
But I would buy these shoes in a heartbeat!
They are amazing.


----------



## Swanky

more pics at link http://www.justjared.com/tags/victoria-beckham/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Who cannot adore this woman? VB is amazing.


----------



## lovemysavior

Victoria has come a long way with her fashion style.  Looking at her now makes me wanna clean out my closet and buy a whole new wardrobe like hers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That green dress is horrid, but I love the black and white look.


----------



## lp640

seems like everyone has given up on those ugly platform pumps!  love her outfit, but she's always chic.


----------



## NY_Mami

She look like she gained some weight....


----------



## NY_Mami

Her show was AMAZING!!!!!!!!.... yes I see the Roland Mouret similarities I always believed he is apart of her design team anywayz.... but it still has Victoria's personality.... and the shoes... I was just happy she added a pop of color because most of the shows have been monochromatic so far.... and if Manolo ever wants to reclaim top don status he needs to release those shoes instead of those matronly looking shoes he always releases every season....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> Her show was AMAZING!!!!!!!!.... yes I see the Roland Mouret similarities I always believed he is apart of her design team anywayz.... but it still has Victoria's personality.... and the shoes... I was just happy she added a pop of color because most of the shows have been monochromatic so far.... and if Manolo ever wants to reclaim top don status he needs to release those shoes instead of those matronly looking shoes he always releases every season....



Those shoes are HOT, HOT, HOT!  I'm not feeling my CLs  much these days, so Yes, I need Manolo to get it together.


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Those shoes are HOT, HOT, HOT! I'm not feeling my CLs much these days, so Yes, I need Manolo to get it together.


 
Get it *ALL* together....


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous in the black and white, but the greenish khaki dress...not so much.  It looks like Dr/nurse scrubs or something.  Those black pants are perfect though.


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Those shoes are HOT, HOT, HOT! I'm not feeling my CLs much these days, so Yes, I need Manolo to get it together.


 
Matter of fact.... Alaia is the top contender for that slot....


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anies-Victoria-Beckham-day-presentations.html


----------



## Chanel522

Why is Harper's face blurred out in that one pic but not any of the others?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in those recent photos!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I wanna  like her and I think she looks her best these days but if I see her nipples through the clothes one more time, I'll give up.


----------



## nillacobain

I love Harper's little dresses! So cute!


----------



## chinableu

Harper is too adorable.


----------



## Belle49

Harper is beyond precious


----------



## imashopaholic

Harper takes after her mother. I've never seen her smile.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^:lolots:


----------



## Swanky

*snort*:giggles:


----------



## nillacobain

imashopaholic said:


> Harper takes after her mother. I've never seen her smile.


----------



## Chanel522

imashopaholic said:


> Harper takes after her mother. I've never seen her smile.



:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Chanel522 said:


> Why is Harper's face blurred out in that one pic but not any of the others?




I think overseas photo agencies have a policy of blurring out minors' faces.


----------



## Chanel522

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think overseas photo agencies have a policy of blurring out minors' faces.



Maybe, but none of the other pictures from that set are blurred.  I just thought it was weird.


----------



## chinableu

Harper's almost as big as Victoria.

She's such a beauty.


----------



## angelnyc89

Aww Harper is adorable! Love her outfit. She never does wrong.


----------



## Swanky

Because most of the pics of her kids are papped in the US.  I really wish it was illegal


----------



## karo

She's got her own lines of clothes, sunglasses and handbags, so it's no wonder Victoria Beckham is a dab hand when it comes to coordinating.

But the 38-year-old star took her level of co-ordinating to a whole new level on Wednesday when she headed out with daughter Harper and matched the 14-month-old's romper to her chic handbag.

Victoria's nude and black barrel-style bag was exactly the same colour as the super-cute black and nude romper suit that Harper wore.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-handbag-Harpers-romper.html#ixzz26NEYQo1A


----------



## PinkTruffle

Harper is just too precious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute baby girl!


----------



## theDuchess26

I love her handbag collection, Harper is so cute I want to pinch those wittle cheeks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is just a bundle of cuteness.


----------



## prettyinweston

karo said:


> She's got her own lines of clothes, sunglasses and handbags, so it's no wonder Victoria Beckham is a dab hand when it comes to coordinating.
> 
> But the 38-year-old star took her level of co-ordinating to a whole new level on Wednesday when she headed out with daughter Harper and matched the 14-month-old's romper to her chic handbag.
> 
> Victoria's nude and black barrel-style bag was exactly the same colour as the super-cute black and nude romper suit that Harper wore.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-handbag-Harpers-romper.html#ixzz26NEYQo1A



i love vb!!  Wife, mother, entrepreneur, has a both an enviable body & to-die-for husband!!  and, also looks so "put together"!!!  she's an inspiration!!  i wanna look like vb in those clothes!  but the reality is i am probably more comfortable in Harper's outfit (loose blouse and harem-like pants with flat slippers .


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her booties. I want them!


----------



## Star1231

prettyinweston said:


> i love vb!!  *Wife, mother, entrepreneur, has a both an enviable body & to-die-for husband!!  and, also looks so "put together"!!!  she's an inspiration!!  i wanna look like vb in those clothes!*.



Agreed.  She can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## karo

She made her catwalk debut at her mums New York Fashion Week show last week so its no surprise that Harper Beckham is taking after her mum in the style stakes.

The fashion-conscious tot, who is never far from Victoria Beckhams side, was sporting a new, longer hair style to rival her mothers when the pair stepped out in New York today (Friday).

 The one-year old has sported a number of different hair styles but seems to be growing it long and straight just like the fashion designer.

After a stressful week getting together her Fashion Week show, which received rave reviews from the critics, Victoria is having a little down time with her family in New York.

The former Spice Girl looked casual in a pair of flared, dark blue jeans and a loose-fitting black tank top as she carried her daughter through the streets.

Clutching a black canvas bag, Victoria kept her cool as she dodged fans and photographers, covering her eyes with a pair of large aviators.

Harper seemed to be radiating nonchalance just like her mother as she remained calm and expressionless, clutching Victoria, as she made her way through the city.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...head-cultural-day-New-York.html#ixzz26Su2X4NH


----------



## marilu

aww Harper looks super cute


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww. So adorable.


----------



## labelwhore04

Harper is adorable. She's getting so big already, it seems like only yesterday she was born.


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE this last outfit!! Wonder if it's all from her own line?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

angelnyc89 said:


> I love her booties. I want them!




Agreed! Any ID on them?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! Any ID on them?



Alaia http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125920


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Alaia http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125920




Thanks so much!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Harper-Metropolitan-Museum-Art-New-York.html

'Harper and I loving Regarding Warhol,': Victoria Beckham and baby's art appreciation day

You're never too young to learn, Victoria Beckham must have thought.
The former Spice Girl, 37, took her one-year-old daughter Harper on a very cultural trip this week. 
Making the most of their free time in New York, the mother and daughter duo visited an Andy Warhol-inspired exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum of Art, featuring works by Richard Avedon, Jeff Koons and Damien Hirst, among others.


----------



## Star1231

karo said:


> She made her catwalk debut at her mums New York Fashion Week show last week so its no surprise that Harper Beckham is taking after her mum in the style stakes.
> 
> The fashion-conscious tot, who is never far from Victoria Beckhams side, was sporting a new, longer hair style to rival her mothers when the pair stepped out in New York today (Friday).
> 
> The one-year old has sported a number of different hair styles but seems to be growing it long and straight just like the fashion designer.
> 
> After a stressful week getting together her Fashion Week show, which received rave reviews from the critics, Victoria is having a little down time with her family in New York.
> 
> The former Spice Girl looked casual in a pair of flared, dark blue jeans and a loose-fitting black tank top as she carried her daughter through the streets.
> 
> Clutching a black canvas bag, Victoria kept her cool as she dodged fans and photographers, covering her eyes with a pair of large aviators.
> 
> Harper seemed to be radiating nonchalance just like her mother as she remained calm and expressionless, clutching Victoria, as she made her way through the city.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...head-cultural-day-New-York.html#ixzz26Su2X4NH



I love this outfit.  So chic and stylish.


----------



## Swanky

OMG, wayyyyyy too much cuteness!!!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...swaps-fashion-football-day-David-Beckham.html

*Another front-row seat: Harper swaps fashion for football during a day out with doting daddy David Beckham *
She's already begun her sartorial education by attending some of the world's most-coveted fashion shows alongside her designer mummy, Victoria Beckham. 
But this weekend, little Harper spent some time swotting up on the other Beckham family business - football. 
Stepping out in Los Angeles with her doting daddy David, the 14-month-old tot watched her older brothers Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10, Cruz, seven, in action on the pitch. 




Learning the rules: Harper Beckham sat on daddy David's knee as she watched her elder brothers in action on the football pitch
And it would seem the adorable youngster has already decided which of the family trades she prefers, as Harper looked more than a little bored as she took up her front-row seat for the game.


David seemed to be trying his hardest to entertain his cherished daughter, pointing out her brothers to her on the pitch and perhaps explaining the offside rule in great detail.
But his efforts were in vain, with little Harper demonstrating nowhere near as much excitement as she did at Victoria Beckham's New York Fashion Week show earlier this month. 




I'm bored, daddy: It wasn't long until the mini fashionista was up and about, playing with her doting dad







Adorable: David Beckham lavished attention on his daughter as they enjoyed their day of fun together 
Being ever the doting father, the 37-year-old footballer showered the super-cute tot with attention, playing games with her and whooshing her up into the air. 
And the proud father made sure to treat little Harper to a huge kiss as they took a break from watching the game. 
The mini fashionista was showing off a much sportier look than usual, casting aside her pretty dresses and hair bows for a simple white top, tiny jeans and adorable black baby Converse trainers. 
Meanwhile, David chose a casual look for his weekend father-daughter bonding session, wearing a white crew-neck T-shirt, grey jogging bottoms and a bright red Adidas baseball cap. 




Daddy's little girl: David treated the super-cute tot to a huge kiss on her cheek as they took a break from the game
As well as accompanying her fashion designer mum to a whole host of the world's hottest shows in recent months, little Harper appeared to try her hand at modelling during New York Fashion Week.
Earlier this month, Victoria tweeted a picture of the tot toddling down the runway ahead of her highly-anticipated Spring/Summer 2013 show at New York Fashion Week.




Sporty: Little Harper looked simply adorable in her mini Converse trainers and tiny jeans


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Baby Harper is such a cutie!!! David looks like a really nice dad too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

So cute..


----------



## carvedwords

Harper is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Sternchen

She's such a doll!


----------



## pink1

Could she be any cuter?!


----------



## Liliana85

Shes all Victoria. Such a cutie.


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww daddies little girl!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The newest pics are just a bunch of cuteness. So adorable.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> OMG, wayyyyyy too much cuteness!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...swaps-fashion-football-day-David-Beckham.html
> 
> *Another front-row seat: Harper swaps fashion for football during a day out with doting daddy David Beckham *
> She's already begun her sartorial education by attending some of the world's most-coveted fashion shows alongside her designer mummy, Victoria Beckham.
> But this weekend, little Harper spent some time swotting up on the other Beckham family business - football.
> Stepping out in Los Angeles with her doting daddy David, the 14-month-old tot watched her older brothers Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10, Cruz, seven, in action on the pitch.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528BEF9000005DC-44_634x816.jpg
> Learning the rules: Harper Beckham sat on daddy David's knee as she watched her elder brothers in action on the football pitch
> And it would seem the adorable youngster has already decided which of the family trades she prefers, as Harper looked more than a little bored as she took up her front-row seat for the game.
> 
> 
> David seemed to be trying his hardest to entertain his cherished daughter, pointing out her brothers to her on the pitch and perhaps explaining the offside rule in great detail.
> But his efforts were in vain, with little Harper demonstrating nowhere near as much excitement as she did at Victoria Beckham's New York Fashion Week show earlier this month.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528BEB1000005DC-249_634x713.jpg
> I'm bored, daddy: It wasn't long until the mini fashionista was up and about, playing with her doting dad
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528C045000005DC-916_306x563.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528BFDD000005DC-935_306x563.jpg
> Adorable: David Beckham lavished attention on his daughter as they enjoyed their day of fun together
> Being ever the doting father, the 37-year-old footballer showered the super-cute tot with attention, playing games with her and whooshing her up into the air.
> And the proud father made sure to treat little Harper to a huge kiss as they took a break from watching the game.
> The mini fashionista was showing off a much sportier look than usual, casting aside her pretty dresses and hair bows for a simple white top, tiny jeans and adorable black baby Converse trainers.
> Meanwhile, David chose a casual look for his weekend father-daughter bonding session, wearing a white crew-neck T-shirt, grey jogging bottoms and a bright red Adidas baseball cap.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528C065000005DC-126_634x755.jpg
> Daddy's little girl: David treated the super-cute tot to a huge kiss on her cheek as they took a break from the game
> As well as accompanying her fashion designer mum to a whole host of the world's hottest shows in recent months, little Harper appeared to try her hand at modelling during New York Fashion Week.
> Earlier this month, Victoria tweeted a picture of the tot toddling down the runway ahead of her highly-anticipated Spring/Summer 2013 show at New York Fashion Week.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/24/article-2207617-1528BF95000005DC-566_634x788.jpg
> Sporty: Little Harper looked simply adorable in her mini Converse trainers and tiny jeans


 

aaah such a cutie!


----------



## karo

She's used to spending time being toted around the world's most-coveted fashion shows with her designer mummy, Victoria Beckham.

But on Tuesday afternoon, little Harper enjoyed a spot of father-daughter bonding time with her footballer dad, David. 

Relishing  in the opportunity to spend some quality time together, the pair cut an  adorable duo as they stepped out for a bite to eat in Melrose Place,  California. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-bonding-step-lunch-date.html#ixzz27bnF73yH 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

those are some raggedy clothes on him! VB must be out of town! lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> those are some raggedy clothes on him! VB must be out of town! lol!




The clothes might be raggedy, but gosh he is still handsome.


----------



## lostnexposed

Can I please have little Harper as my birthday present? I can't! She is way too cute!


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> those are some raggedy clothes on him! VB must be out of town! lol!


----------



## Chanel522

LOL!! abt VB being away


----------



## Avril

She is SERIOUSLY the cutest lil kid in LA, omg Harper is ADORABLE!!!  I love the mini jeans and converse!!  Cuteness overload


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damn, if that's raggedy *** clothes, I want him to wear them every day. His super casual looks are REALLY doing it for me


----------



## Chanel522

I know I'm big time in the minority here, but I've never really thought David was that good looking.  He's cute, sometimes, but I don't ever look twice at him


----------



## nillacobain

Harper is just adorable!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/30/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game/

Victoria Beckham watches her son Romeo&#8216;s soccer game on Saturday (September 29) in Los Angeles.
The 38-year-old fashion designer brought along her adorable daughter Harper, who played with a soccer ball on the sidelines.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Harper is so chubby, I love it.

I really love this family. Victoria seems to be a great mom.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow, she's not in heels!!


----------



## Stephie2800

She looks fab!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that maxi on Victoria. Harper is such a cutie pie.


----------



## chinableu

I adore this family.

They're all so loving.

Harper is such a little chunk a monk.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Both mom and baby look great! I agree, VB seems like a great mother.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Harper is a little nugget!


----------



## theDuchess26

Love Victoria's maxi dress, she always looks so great dressed down


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Victoria looks so much better dressed down IMO.


----------



## ellieroma

oh my! the whole family is the cutest!!


----------



## nillacobain

Love her maxi dress!


----------



## Chanel522

Perfection as always...she almost never has a miss at all and Harper is cuter and cuter every time I see her little chubby cheeks!!


----------



## KristiScott

What a beautiful family.  Harper is such a cutie.  I love the all the father-daughter pics.  Makes him even more attractive


----------



## angelnyc89

Love this family. I am so glad she had a daughter!


----------



## Sweetpea83

VB looks amazing..love that dress!


----------



## Eva1991

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/30/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game/
> 
> Victoria Beckham watches her son Romeos soccer game on Saturday (September 29) in Los Angeles.
> The 38-year-old fashion designer brought along her adorable daughter Harper, who played with a soccer ball on the sidelines.
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-01.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-10.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-07.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-14.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-18.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-04.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-40.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/victoria-soccer/victoria-beckham-sons-soccer-game-26.jpg




Harper is sooooooooo cute!

VB looks great and for the first time in ages she's NOT wearing heels!


----------



## love_addict919

I agree that VB looks like a great mom and Harper is seriously the cutest!!


----------



## Swanky

Soccer mom!























JJ


----------



## Chanel522

She's looking much healthier physically after having Harper


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Killer legs.


----------



## MarieG

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Killer legs.



Totally! She looks fab!


----------



## scarlet555

I can't even see her legs in these recent photos.  But she does have nice legs in general.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nice tush..


----------



## angelnyc89

^Second.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

He's clearly filming something, you can see all the C-stands and gaffer's equipment (former film student here lol)

But LUCKY AZZ *****es who got to drive by and see that!


----------



## chinableu

Lawd, to be one of those trees.

HAHA!


----------



## Swanky

It says it's for an H&M photo shoot


----------



## Chanel522

His face is just ok to me, but his body is preeeeety darn drool-worthy


----------



## MarieG

He's definitely my secret celeb crush!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...id-having-fake-Harper-tattoo-etched-neck.html

*Like father, like son: Romeo Beckham copies David by having a fake Harper tattoo etched on his neck*

His father is known for his many body inkings so it's no wonder David Beckham's son Romeo is keen to follow suit.
And it seems he's started a bit earlier than expected by copying his famous father to get his very own 'Harper' tattoo etched on to his neck in exactly the same place as his dad.
But fans needn't fear - the 10-year-old was merely walking around with a fake tattoo rather than a permanent marker on his skin.








We recognise that! David Beckham's middle son Romeo is spotted sporting the same Harper tattoo in the same place that his father has one on his neck - albeit a fake version




New accessory: Romeo, 10, was first seen wearing his new fake tattoo when he stepped out with his mum and brothers for a shopping trip in Santa Monica over the weekend
Romeo's new body art was spotted when he headed out with his mother Victoria and his brothers for a Halloween shopping trip in Santa Monica.
Ever the fashionable member of the Beckham boys, Romeo stepped out in maroon trousers with a white T-shirt and trainers.
And his top was worn so the Harper scrawling could be seen above the shirt.
Obviously showing affection for his baby sister, who also joined him for the outing as she was carried by Victoria.
The Spice Girls star stood out in a purple mini-dress and tan shoes as she took her brood to two different stored to ready their costumes for the ghoulish festive season.
Meanwhile, eldest son Brooklyn and youngest Cruz also flanked their mother for the expedition.
And while David was missing from the shopping trip his likeness to Romeo was undeniable.




Family outing: David may have been missing from the Halloween costume trip but his likeness to 10-year-old Romeo was undeniable




Like father, like son: Romeo wanted to show off his love for his baby sister like his dad by putting on the body art token
The youngster is looking more and more like him, especially now that he has started to copy particular features of the footballer.
Harper was born last July and David wasted no time in adding to his body art collection by revealing the new inking with its fancy font.
He first unveiled the writing when he took his top off during an LA Galaxy win last August, a month after her birth.




Heading out: Victoria carried Harper as she wore a purple frock to treat her brood to their new Halloween outfits




Shopping trip: Harper showed how much she has grown since her father first got the tattoo of her name last summer




Beckham brood: Romeo showed off his style as his brothers Brooklyn and Cruz joined him by his side
The inking sits just above his tattoo of Jesus being carried by three cherubs, which are meant to symbolise his sons.
Beckham said at the time: &#8216;It&#8217;s Jesus being carried by three cherubs and obviously the cherubs are my boys and so my thought of it is that at some point my boys are going to need to look after me and that&#8217;s what they&#8217;re doing in the picture. It means a lot.&#8217;
The soccer legend is known for his array of tattoos, many of which are dedicated to his family.




Home time: Romeo disappeared inside the car after choosing his new ensemble for the ghoulish occasion




All together: Romeo has been looking more and more like David as he grows up and clearly wants to follow in his footsteps in some respects
As well as the cherubs Beckham already has the names of his three boys and an inscription of Victoria&#8217;s name written in Hindi.
He also a six-inch tattoo of Victoria as an angel, accompanied with the words &#8216;til death do us part&#8217;.
Beckham has previously said his tattoos are a way of expressing how he&#8217;s feeling, explaining: &#8216;Most of my tattoos are memories and things that mean things to me.
&#8216;There's not one tattoo that I've got on me that doesn't mean something.&#8217;


----------



## karo

For the Beckham family, money is clearly no object.
So  when Victoria Beckham decided to fly long-haul from Los Angeles with  her daughter Harper, she decided to pay to make sure it was as  comfortable as possible.
The  fashion designer, 38, and Harper, 15 months, arrived in London in style  on Saturday and mum Victoria obviously copied an earlier Beckham pony  tail as her daughter rocked the cute ponytail look. 
Mother-of-four Victoria looked super  chic in a green Prada print skirt and black cardigan, while little  Harper wore a grey Burberry dress and little leather booties.

 The Windsor Lounge is an exclusive airport service for VIPS and dignitaries, costing £1,500 a time.Paying customers can avoid the hustle and bustle of the main customs and security queues, being driving  directly to and from the lounge onto the runway to their plane in a  chauffeur-driven limousine.
Those who can afford it are entitled  to use the comforts of the private lounge, free refreshments and a  private passport, check-in and baggage service.
 Taking to Twitter before her 10 and a half hour flight, Victoria posted photos of her and Harper's travelling outfits.
 She tweeted: 'Today mummy wearing Prada and Harper wearing Burberry... Obsessed with this Prada print.'
 She also gave a tip for keeping skin moisturised during the journey: 'Travel tip, after regimen put a layer of baby oil over face. Protects skin on plane, locks in moisture.'
Missing out on the trip were Victoria's three sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz, who are presumably at home in LA with dad David.
Recently,  Victoria denied speculation she was pregnant with her fifth child,  although she hasn't ruled out the possibility of expanding their family.
She told Glamour magazine earlier this year: 'I'd never say never about [having] another baby.
'It's a juggling act - a career, family, a husband who's busy. But I'd never say never!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dripping-designer-clothes.html#ixzz29P8Ggg2n 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

It's rare she ever lets fans see her minus her oversized sunglasses.
And  while it seems to be the celebrity accessory of choice, it appears  Victoria Beckham has another reason to use her shades as a staple look.
The  Spice Girls star seems to have been using her sunglasses to disguise  her tired eyes as the mother-of-four took off her shades to unveil some  unsightly under eye bags over the weekend.
But it can hardly come as a surprise as she went straight from an 11-hour flight from Los Angeles to hit the shops in London.
And that's not forgetting, of course, that she has a one-year-old daughter to tend to.
Victoria flew into the city from LAX and headed straight to a WilliamVintage shop on Marylebone Street.
Dressed in a Prada pencil skirt and  black jumper with her locks worn down and wavy, from a distance the  singer-turned-fashion-designer looked to be her usual immaculate self.
But  when she headed into the store, which is an appointment only shop,  Victoria removed her glasses ready to peruse the outfits on offer.
And when she did so the star revealed the dark circles around her eyes.
Not letting tiredness get in the way  of shopping, Beckham spent some time in the shop looking at the clothes  and speaking to the workers there.
And she soon returned to her former look as she left the venue, firmly with her shades on her face covering her bags up again.
The  style conscious star had perfected her lip gloss knowing she'd be  snapped leaving the shop, and ensured her eyes were well hidden as she  walked along holding her clutch bag.
And obviously happy with the rest of  her look, Victoria took a picture of her skirt and wrote on Twitter;  'Obsessed with this Prada print x vb.'
She  even gave her fans some advice after her longhaul flight: 'Travel  tip,after regimen put a layer of baby oil over face.Protects skin on  plane, locks in moisture.'
But she didn't offer any advice on hiding under eye circles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unglasses-unveils-eye-bags.html#ixzz29P8nruuG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks really nice here!  She's definitely thin, but she never looks particularly toned for all the running she says she does...


----------



## scarlet555

She looks more tone than say... Angelina Jolie...


----------



## Chanel522

^^ See I have to disagree...for as much as VB says she runs and for as little as she claims to eat, she's just not as toned as I'd expect.  She looks great though anyway!


----------



## Swanky

AJ makes VB look hearty and athletic to me, lol!


----------



## scarlet555

^thats what I'm thinking...


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> AJ makes VB look hearty and athletic to me, lol!



I agree! She's in the best shape ever at 38!


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...id-having-fake-Harper-tattoo-etched-neck.html
> 
> *Like father, like son: Romeo Beckham copies David by having a fake Harper tattoo etched on his neck*
> 
> His father is known for his many body inkings so it's no wonder David Beckham's son Romeo is keen to follow suit.
> And it seems he's started a bit earlier than expected by copying his famous father to get his very own 'Harper' tattoo etched on to his neck in exactly the same place as his dad.
> But fans needn't fear - the 10-year-old was merely walking around with a fake tattoo rather than a permanent marker on his skin.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567F2AB000005DC-662_306x423.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-15680866000005DC-579_306x423.jpg
> We recognise that! David Beckham's middle son Romeo is spotted sporting the same Harper tattoo in the same place that his father has one on his neck - albeit a fake version
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567DD13000005DC-716_634x902.jpg
> New accessory: Romeo, 10, was first seen wearing his new fake tattoo when he stepped out with his mum and brothers for a shopping trip in Santa Monica over the weekend
> Romeo's new body art was spotted when he headed out with his mother Victoria and his brothers for a Halloween shopping trip in Santa Monica.
> Ever the fashionable member of the Beckham boys, Romeo stepped out in maroon trousers with a white T-shirt and trainers.
> And his top was worn so the Harper scrawling could be seen above the shirt.
> Obviously showing affection for his baby sister, who also joined him for the outing as she was carried by Victoria.
> The Spice Girls star stood out in a purple mini-dress and tan shoes as she took her brood to two different stored to ready their costumes for the ghoulish festive season.
> Meanwhile, eldest son Brooklyn and youngest Cruz also flanked their mother for the expedition.
> And while David was missing from the shopping trip his likeness to Romeo was undeniable.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567DBDE000005DC-290_634x494.jpg
> Family outing: David may have been missing from the Halloween costume trip but his likeness to 10-year-old Romeo was undeniable
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567E6DB000005DC-962_634x765.jpg
> Like father, like son: Romeo wanted to show off his love for his baby sister like his dad by putting on the body art token
> The youngster is looking more and more like him, especially now that he has started to copy particular features of the footballer.
> Harper was born last July and David wasted no time in adding to his body art collection by revealing the new inking with its fancy font.
> He first unveiled the writing when he took his top off during an LA Galaxy win last August, a month after her birth.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567E9B6000005DC-127_634x822.jpg
> Heading out: Victoria carried Harper as she wore a purple frock to treat her brood to their new Halloween outfits
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567E6AC000005DC-412_634x851.jpg
> Shopping trip: Harper showed how much she has grown since her father first got the tattoo of her name last summer
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567DE12000005DC-663_634x636.jpg
> Beckham brood: Romeo showed off his style as his brothers Brooklyn and Cruz joined him by his side
> The inking sits just above his tattoo of Jesus being carried by three cherubs, which are meant to symbolise his sons.
> Beckham said at the time: Its Jesus being carried by three cherubs and obviously the cherubs are my boys and so my thought of it is that at some point my boys are going to need to look after me and thats what theyre doing in the picture. It means a lot.
> The soccer legend is known for his array of tattoos, many of which are dedicated to his family.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567ECD5000005DC-834_634x915.jpg
> Home time: Romeo disappeared inside the car after choosing his new ensemble for the ghoulish occasion
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/09/article-0-1567EB85000005DC-887_634x528.jpg
> All together: Romeo has been looking more and more like David as he grows up and clearly wants to follow in his footsteps in some respects
> As well as the cherubs Beckham already has the names of his three boys and an inscription of Victorias name written in Hindi.
> He also a six-inch tattoo of Victoria as an angel, accompanied with the words til death do us part.
> Beckham has previously said his tattoos are a way of expressing how hes feeling, explaining: Most of my tattoos are memories and things that mean things to me.
> There's not one tattoo that I've got on me that doesn't mean something.


 
why does victoria let Harper wear those palm trees on her head? i think harper is cute, but her hairstyle is weird.


----------



## tangowithme

Rumor in Europe is that Vic is expecting another baby. Any confirmation from the American side? 

Wow - wouldn't that be something?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I think VB looks great, and when she gets the time to run ~ who knows?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> AJ makes VB look hearty and athletic to me, lol!



_ the irony in that...

her boys are getting so big and handsome! they do make cute kids together!_


----------



## Jahpson

Clearly VB is in pretty good health that she is able to have 4 kids.


----------



## Swanky

Ya. Harpers hair is cute, most baby girls wear it this way when mom doesn't want to cut bangs.


----------



## noon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> AJ makes VB look hearty and athletic to me, lol!



Totally agree!


----------



## Chanel522

I never said VB didn't look good...I actually said the exact opposite, she looks great, BUT if she really eats as little as she reports and runs five miles a day I would expect she would have a more toned look to her.  She is obviously thin and looks healthy, but she doesn't have the defined lean muscle look a lot of people get when they exercise that much and watch what they eat.


----------



## Avril

tangowithme said:


> Rumor in Europe is that Vic is expecting another baby. Any confirmation from the American side?
> 
> Wow - wouldn't that be something?


 
Yup have heard that rumour doing the rounds too over here!


----------



## karo

David Beckhams mother Sandra Georgina West was spotted strolling with her 1-year-old granddaughter *Harper* in Covent Garden on Monday (October 15) in London, England. Baby Harper bundled up in a blanket while relaxing in her stroller.
celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Chanel522

Harper looks so cute and comfy and I can definitely see a lot of David's mother in him.


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper is beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a cute munchkin..


----------



## MarieG

tangowithme said:


> *Rumor in Europe is that Vic is expecting another baby.* Any confirmation from the American side?
> 
> Wow - wouldn't that be something?



Can't wait to hear if that's true!


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/10/17/article-2218983-158B60EC000005DC-823_634x856.jpg


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Harper is adorable


----------



## Swanky

http://www.justjared.com/2012/10/21/victoria-beckham-covers-elle-france/

*Victoria Beckham Covers 'Elle France' Magazine
*







Victoria Beckham carries her adorable baby girl Harper as she walked through JFK Airport on Saturday (October 20) in New York City.

Last weekend, the 38-year-old fashion designer was spotted shopping after she arrived on a flight in London.

Check out Victoria keeping it classy on the cover of the November 2012 issue of Elle France. She also shows off her long legs in the spread for the magazine.

Victoria recently tweeted, &#8220;First pictures from my @ELLEfrance cover shoot with Karl Lagerfeld, a dream come true! X


----------



## Chanel522

Harper makes the cutest little facial expressions and her "sprout" on the top of her head is adorable!!


----------



## legaldiva

I've been loving her hair lately, and every time I visit this thread, she makes me want to wear more black.  LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty on the cover..


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks great on the cover and I love the first shot with her and Uncle Karl


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love the B/W pics with KL!


----------



## angelnyc89

Love her hair, killer legs.


----------



## mundodabolsa

living in ny I see celebrities pretty much daily but now I can die happy because a half hour ago I passed within two feet of mrs. beckham, harper on her hip and all. she looked as beautiful as I always expected.


----------



## karo

Cheryl Cole recently revealed that  during her brief friendship with Victoria Beckham, the mother-of-four  admitted that she was happy being thin.

And  still content with her slender frame, Victoria was pictured on Monday  in New York showing off her tiny limbs in a pair of bell bottoms.

In the company of a group of friends, the 38-year-old stepped out in style as she ran a few errands.Switching things up from her usual  monochrome ensembles, Victoria wore a brown silk shirt which was  embellished with images of red roses.
Wearing her number one accessory, the  fashionista hid her eyes behind a pair of large sunglasses and allowed  her loosely curled hair to fall at her shoulders.

Victoria,  who has overcome scrutiny for her weight in the past, looked quite tiny  as she teetered along in a her wide-legged jeans which she no doubt  teamed with a pair of stylish stilettos.
Cheryl Cole and Victoria spent several days together hanging out in Baden Baden, Germany during the 2006 World Cup.

After  they bonded over being pop stars married to footballers, the two  separated themselves from the other WAGs, which included Coleen Rooney,  Elen Rivas, Toni Terry and Carly Cole.

At the time, Cheryl was engaged to Ashley Cole, while Victoria was married and had three sons with England captain David.
Speaking about their time together in  her autobiography My Story, Cheryl said Victoria had hardened herself to scrutiny over her weight, insisting she was pleased with her skinny  frame.
When Cheryl asked  the Spice Girl about her weight, Victoria replied: 'When they say, I&#8217;m  too thin, I just think: "You know what? I&#8217;m happy to be thin. I&#8217;m into  fashion and I like being able to wear whatever I like. It&#8217;s my business,  and if other people don&#8217;t like it, that&#8217;s their business."'

Victoria  also told Cheryl how she had hardened herself to the media attention  surrounding her and David: 'How do I cope? I cope because I have to,  because it&#8217;s the way my life is.

'I'm hardened to it. I know how I&#8217;m perceived is not how I am, and that&#8217;s what matters.
On Monday, Victoria uploaded a  picture of her arm to Twitter as she donned a bracelet which was covered  in pictures of herself and her one-year-old daughter Harper.

The  doting mother, who actively uses the micro-blogging site to keep her  fans and fashion followers up to date, accompanied the image with a  curious caption.

Along with the snap which shows her wearing the custom-made bangle with a thin gold linked chain, she wrote: 'Who knew? X vb'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-pair-wide-legged-jeans.html#ixzz2A8faiSFf 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Stephie2800

mundodabolsa said:


> living in ny I see celebrities pretty much daily but now I can die happy because a half hour ago I passed within two feet of mrs. beckham, harper on her hip and all. she looked as beautiful as I always expected.



I´m so envious of you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Cheryl Cole recently revealed that  during her brief friendship with Victoria Beckham, the mother-of-four  admitted that she was happy being thin.
> 
> And  still content with her slender frame, Victoria was pictured on Monday  in New York showing off her tiny limbs in a pair of bell bottoms.
> 
> In the company of a group of friends, the 38-year-old stepped out in style as she ran a few errands.Switching things up from her usual  monochrome ensembles, Victoria wore a brown silk shirt which was  embellished with images of red roses.
> Wearing her number one accessory, the  fashionista hid her eyes behind a pair of large sunglasses and allowed  her loosely curled hair to fall at her shoulders.
> 
> Victoria,  who has overcome scrutiny for her weight in the past, looked quite tiny  as she teetered along in a her wide-legged jeans which she no doubt  teamed with a pair of stylish stilettos.
> Cheryl Cole and Victoria spent several days together hanging out in Baden Baden, Germany during the 2006 World Cup.
> 
> After  they bonded over being pop stars married to footballers, the two  separated themselves from the other WAGs, which included Coleen Rooney,  Elen Rivas, Toni Terry and Carly Cole.
> 
> At the time, Cheryl was engaged to Ashley Cole, while Victoria was married and had three sons with England captain David.
> Speaking about their time together in  her autobiography My Story, Cheryl said Victoria had hardened herself to scrutiny over her weight, insisting she was pleased with her skinny  frame.
> When Cheryl asked  the Spice Girl about her weight, Victoria replied: 'When they say, Im  too thin, I just think: "You know what? Im happy to be thin. Im into  fashion and I like being able to wear whatever I like. Its my business,  and if other people dont like it, thats their business."'
> 
> Victoria  also told Cheryl how she had hardened herself to the media attention  surrounding her and David: 'How do I cope? I cope because I have to,  because its the way my life is.
> 
> 'I'm hardened to it. I know how Im perceived is not how I am, and thats what matters.
> On Monday, Victoria uploaded a  picture of her arm to Twitter as she donned a bracelet which was covered  in pictures of herself and her one-year-old daughter Harper.
> 
> The  doting mother, who actively uses the micro-blogging site to keep her  fans and fashion followers up to date, accompanied the image with a  curious caption.
> 
> Along with the snap which shows her wearing the custom-made bangle with a thin gold linked chain, she wrote: 'Who knew? X vb'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-pair-wide-legged-jeans.html#ixzz2A8faiSFf
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Not loving the jeans but I like her top. Man, I really miss her short hair.


----------



## nillacobain

Stephie2800 said:


> I´m so envious of you.


 
Me too!


----------



## Swanky

JJ

Victoria Beckham Won't Care if Harper is a Tomboy











Victoria Beckham carries her adorable daughter Harper as they leave their hotel on Tuesday morning (October 23) in New York City.

The day before, the 38-year-old fashion designer was spotted wearing an 80s chic outfit while out and about in the Big Apple.

Victoria recently chatted with Elle France about the possibility of Harper not turning out a girly-girl.

&#8220;If she turns out to be a tomboy &#8211; with three brothers, it can happen &#8211; I&#8217;ll be OK with that,&#8221; Victoria said.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty but I don't like those booties.  At least not with that outfit.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  Munsters.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute. I like the outfit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate the shoes too..


----------



## karo

More pics from dailymail


----------



## karo

A few more


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is such a pretty little girl.  

I wonder if VB has kept in contact with Katie Holmes...weren't they really close at one point?


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> A few more


 
Obessesed with these bell bottoms!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nillacobain said:


> Obessesed with these bell bottoms!!!




Have a pair that are very similar by J Brand.
Thanks for the great pics of VB and Harper, ladies!


----------



## nillacobain

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have a pair that are very similar by J Brand.
> Thanks for the great pics of VB and Harper, ladies!


 

Thank you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the black dress but those Lanvin wedges are not cute. 

Harper is too cute.


----------



## tangowithme

Chanel522 said:


> She looks pretty but I don't like those booties.  At least not with that outfit.



Horrible orthpaedic-looking boots. People with serious foot or hip problems are forced to wear them.


----------



## Liliana85

Shes such a cutie. Looks just like her mommy.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Cute recent looks! Love the jeans/sweater look.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the black dress..


----------



## karo

At  the annual Vogue CFDA Fashion Fund Event


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love the clutch..


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty, but what a difference air brushed pictures make!!  Her legs look perfect in the staged photos a page or two back, but here they look normal.


----------



## angelnyc89

Very pretty, looks springy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love her sunglasses, any ID on them?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Is anyone else tired of seeing open-toe booties as much as I am? :-/


----------



## Swanky

no. . .  I just finally started liking them, lol! I'm a late bloomer!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no. . .  I just finally started liking them, lol! I'm a late bloomer!



Lol! Do you own any? She can wear anything, it seems.


----------



## lovemysavior

Chloe_chick999 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else tired of seeing open-toe booties as much as I am? :-/



No for me either...I wanna know where/when I can buy those booties she is wearing.


----------



## lp640

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love her sunglasses, any ID on them?



Cutler & Gross - 0811


----------



## karo

*Dotty about you: Harper Beckham shows off her mother's pout as she joins Victoria on grocery shop in red polka dot top*

She's only 15 months old but Harper Beckham is starting to show more and more of her facial characteristics by the day.
The  tot even seems to have adopted her mother's famous pout and showed it  off as she joined Victoria on her grocery shopping trip on Friday.
The Beckham girls headed out to the shops in Beverly Hills to stock up their cupboards for the rest of the famous clan.
And Victoria had ensured her beloved daughter looked as cute and stylish as can be as usual.
The  Spice Girls star opted for khaki trousers with zip detailing and a  black top with her hair worn long and down while putting her trademark  large shades on her face.
So it was down to Harper to brighten up their looks during the visit to their local Whole Foods.
Harper looked cute in a red polka dot top, with one sandal on and one missing from her tiny foot.
Her  hair seems to be growing and occasionally fell into her face as  Victoria carried her along, resting her on her right hip while she  carried the shopping bag.
The outing came just a day after Beckham headed out for the night minus her children with husband David.
The pair dressed to impress at a Vogue bash, mingling with the likes of Anna Wintour and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.
And  she must have got some inspiration from the stylish event by dressing  Harper in the cute get-up as she enjoyed a day together on Friday.
Before their date night David was seen treating the children to a slap-up meal in Santa Monica.
As they left the eatery the sporting  legend carried little Harper in his arms while Romeo and Brooklyn walked  a little way ahead.

Although  Victoria spends a lot of her time styling the youngster she spoke out  recently to insist she would be fine if Harper grows up to be a tom boy.
She told France's ELLE magazine: 'If she turns  out to be a tomboy - with three brothers, it can happen - I'll be OK  with that.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rocery-shop-red-polka-dots.html#ixzz2ATrRVjaf 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*He's got a passion for fashion: Victoria Beckham brings David along as her stylish date to Vogue event*

They've barely been seen together of  late but Victoria and David Beckham decided to share one of their  passions together on Thursday night.
Victoria brought her footballer husband along to a special Vogue event, where they were seen cosying up to each other.
The  pair were just of the two star guests at the Dinner To Celebrate the  2012 CFDA/Vogue fashion fund finalists at Bouchon in Beverly Hills.
Victoria did, of course, dress to impress for the evening, following her other stylish get-up at the venue earlier in the day.
Beckham had spent Thursday afternoon at the Chateau Marmont for the annual Vogue CFDA Fashion Fund Event. 

And ever the style queen she decided to appear in a change of clothing for the evening as she switched from cream to black.
Victoria stepped out in a black frock and blazer which showed off her legs.
And  while her jacket covered up most of her top she gave a glimpse of the  daring mesh detailing underneath, revealing her cleavage.
She completed the look with some peep-toe ankle boots and her hair was worn up in a ponytail.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-stylish-date-Vogue-event.html#ixzz2ATrxipJD 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## nakedjaxx

My idol! LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lp640 said:


> Cutler & Gross - 0811



Thanks!


----------



## Tarhls

VB looks beautiful and I love Anna's dress


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VB and AW look great in the first pic!


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks good, but I think the pose she always does looks very awkward.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> At  the annual Vogue CFDA Fashion Fund Event




She looks good!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> *Dotty about you: Harper Beckham shows off her mother's pout as she joins Victoria on grocery shop in red polka dot top*
> 
> She's only 15 months old but Harper Beckham is starting to show more and more of her facial characteristics by the day.
> The  tot even seems to have adopted her mother's famous pout and showed it  off as she joined Victoria on her grocery shopping trip on Friday.
> The Beckham girls headed out to the shops in Beverly Hills to stock up their cupboards for the rest of the famous clan.
> And Victoria had ensured her beloved daughter looked as cute and stylish as can be as usual.
> The  Spice Girls star opted for khaki trousers with zip detailing and a  black top with her hair worn long and down while putting her trademark  large shades on her face.
> So it was down to Harper to brighten up their looks during the visit to their local Whole Foods.
> Harper looked cute in a red polka dot top, with one sandal on and one missing from her tiny foot.
> Her  hair seems to be growing and occasionally fell into her face as  Victoria carried her along, resting her on her right hip while she  carried the shopping bag.
> The outing came just a day after Beckham headed out for the night minus her children with husband David.
> The pair dressed to impress at a Vogue bash, mingling with the likes of Anna Wintour and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.
> And  she must have got some inspiration from the stylish event by dressing  Harper in the cute get-up as she enjoyed a day together on Friday.
> Before their date night David was seen treating the children to a slap-up meal in Santa Monica.
> As they left the eatery the sporting  legend carried little Harper in his arms while Romeo and Brooklyn walked  a little way ahead.
> 
> Although  Victoria spends a lot of her time styling the youngster she spoke out  recently to insist she would be fine if Harper grows up to be a tom boy.
> She told France's ELLE magazine: 'If she turns  out to be a tomboy - with three brothers, it can happen - I'll be OK  with that.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rocery-shop-red-polka-dots.html#ixzz2ATrRVjaf
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Harper is too cute!


----------



## Swanky

his suit looks too small, lol!


----------



## Nat

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Is anyone else tired of seeing open-toe booties as much as I am? :-/



Yes!! I think they look hideous


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> his suit looks too small, lol!



Lol!  I didn't even notice till you pointed it out, but it does look too small   I'm surprised VB let him out of the house in it.

OT, but does she still have her implants or did she have them removed?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nat said:


> Yes!! I think they look hideous



I am getting tired of them and any shoe with spikes. Maybe bc they have been on trend for years. Enough already!


----------



## hipmama

LOL, looks like she's trying to smile in the picture with Anna! Maybe a tiny bit.


----------



## tangowithme

I really like Victoria. For some reason, I believe there is a very shy, private person behind all the brouhaha.


----------



## angelnyc89

I really like these two together!


----------



## karo

*Go Dad! Harper Beckham cheers David on at LA Galaxy match as she mingles with Russell Brand*

She made her debut in the stands as  she watched her father David Beckham play with his football team LA  Galaxy around this time last year.
And now it seems his beloved daughter Harper is becoming a dab hand as his loyal supporter.
The tot was spotted cheering on her father during his match against the Seattle Sounders at the Home Depot Center on Sunday.
And it seems she's become acquainted with yet more celebrity pals.
She sat on mother Victoria's lap while being surrounded by the Beckhams' loyal friends Gordon and Tana Ramsay and her brothers.

But  one star who's not been seen in their inner circle before is funnyman  Russell Brand who sat next to the clan throughout the game.
An avid football fan, Russell was  spotted concentrating on the game while sitting next to a cute Harper  and mingling with Victoria and Gordon.
But it was little Harper who all eyes were on thanks to yet another cute get-up her stylish mother had put her in.
For the outing she wore a little red dress with bow detailing at the front.
And Victoria couldn't help but dote  on the youngster, playing with her hair throughout the game as she tied  it into a little knot on top of her head in a half up 'do.
Tana Ramsay also took it upon herself to entertain Harper and made her giggle as she pulled faces at her.
And an ever loyal Victoria sat with Harper on her lap while lifting up her arms to cheer on David as he ran on the field.
But she didn't neglect her boys as  she was alter seen cuddling youngest son Cruz, while the Ramsays'  children took care of Harper in the stand, while Brooklyn and Romeo  concentrated on the pitch.
Russell,  meanwhile looked at ease in the star-studded company as he wore a black  cardigan and white T-shirt with a crossed pattern.
He took his seat next to Harper and chatted amongst the other football fans in the special stand throughout the afternoon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atch-mingles-Russell-Brand.html#ixzz2Ag7OhagJ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Two more pics


----------



## nillacobain

Nat said:


> Yes!! *I think they look hideous*



Same here!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> *Go Dad! Harper Beckham cheers David on at LA Galaxy match as she mingles with Russell Brand*
> 
> She made her debut in the stands as  she watched her father David Beckham play with his football team LA  Galaxy around this time last year.
> And now it seems his beloved daughter Harper is becoming a dab hand as his loyal supporter.
> The tot was spotted cheering on her father during his match against the Seattle Sounders at the Home Depot Center on Sunday.
> And it seems she's become acquainted with yet more celebrity pals.
> She sat on mother Victoria's lap while being surrounded by the Beckhams' loyal friends Gordon and Tana Ramsay and her brothers.
> 
> But  one star who's not been seen in their inner circle before is funnyman  Russell Brand who sat next to the clan throughout the game.
> An avid football fan, Russell was  spotted concentrating on the game while sitting next to a cute Harper  and mingling with Victoria and Gordon.
> But it was little Harper who all eyes were on thanks to yet another cute get-up her stylish mother had put her in.
> For the outing she wore a little red dress with bow detailing at the front.
> And Victoria couldn't help but dote  on the youngster, playing with her hair throughout the game as she tied  it into a little knot on top of her head in a half up 'do.
> Tana Ramsay also took it upon herself to entertain Harper and made her giggle as she pulled faces at her.
> And an ever loyal Victoria sat with Harper on her lap while lifting up her arms to cheer on David as he ran on the field.
> But she didn't neglect her boys as  she was alter seen cuddling youngest son Cruz, while the Ramsays'  children took care of Harper in the stand, while Brooklyn and Romeo  concentrated on the pitch.
> Russell,  meanwhile looked at ease in the star-studded company as he wore a black  cardigan and white T-shirt with a crossed pattern.
> He took his seat next to Harper and chatted amongst the other football fans in the special stand throughout the afternoon.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atch-mingles-Russell-Brand.html#ixzz2Ag7OhagJ
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Such cute pics. Victoria's shirt is cute, I wish we could see the full look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think that's the first time I've seen Harper show emotion LOL


----------



## Avril

Lots of adorable pics of Harper here!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ckhams-VERY-posh-5-000-designer-wardrobe.html
This is the cutest lil outfit ever!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

What a little nugget, she's adorable!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She's too cute for words.


----------



## Michele26

Look at her chubby legs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Avril

I'm disappointed to see VB mingling with the likes of that slimeball Russell Brand though at the LA Galaxy game


----------



## ellieroma

Harper is such a cutie!! They have created 4 incredibly beautiful children.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

LOOK AT HARPER'S LITTLE CAPE OMG  

*ok moment over*.


----------



## nillacobain

Avril said:


> Lots of adorable pics of Harper here!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ckhams-VERY-posh-5-000-designer-wardrobe.html
> This is the cutest lil outfit ever!!



A baby store in my city had that tutu/dots Stella McCartney dress on display... I was about to buy it even if I don't have kids! LOL Too cute!


----------



## Michele26

Avril said:


> I'm disappointed to see VB mingling with the likes of that slimeball Russell Brand though at the LA Galaxy game



I agree...and I wouldn't want him anywhere near my baby.


----------



## eggpudding

Awwwwwee Harper's cheeks 

Lol, I think Russell Brand's a laugh.


----------



## tangowithme

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like the black dress but those Lanvin wedges are not cute.
> 
> Harper is too cute.



Those are the ugliest shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## angelnyc89

Harper is too cute!


----------



## Avril

californiaCRUSH said:


> LOOK AT HARPER'S LITTLE CAPE OMG
> 
> *ok moment over*.


 
I know!!!!! 



Michele26 said:


> I agree...and I wouldn't want him anywhere near my baby.


 
This.  You took the words right out of my mouth - he gives me the creeps!


----------



## shopjulynne

Avril said:
			
		

> Lots of adorable pics of Harper here!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2227081/15-months-outfit-twice-Harper-Beckhams-VERY-posh-5-000-designer-wardrobe.html
> This is the cutest lil outfit ever!!



awww... she's the most adorable celebrity baby girl!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Harper's little outfit! She's so cute now that she's older. I didn't think she was a very cute baby. A lot of babies just aren't cute when they're first born IMO.


----------



## karo

*No wonder she loves heels! Victoria Beckham tries out flat shoes... and finds herself looking up at son Brooklyn, 13*

She is hardly ever seen without her high heels, and now it is clear why.
When  Victoria Beckham went on a recent family outing with her four children,  she found herself looking up to 13-year-old Brooklyn.
She had been sporting a stylish pair of buckled flats for a shopping trip in Los Angeles.
Victoria was also seen showing off her youthful side as she sipped on a blue Slushy drink during the day out.

Meanwhile, it was Romeo, ten, who took charge of little 16-month-old Harper and was spotted pushing her stroller.
Brooklyn and Cruz, seven, led the way as the famous family browsed stores around sunny Los Angeles.
As usual, fashion designer and former Spice Girl Victoria was looking chic.


The 38-year-old was sporting a two-tone navy and blue shift dress along with her flats square-framed sunglasses.
The male members of the clan were all dressed down in T-shirts and casual trousers.
As Victoria cooled down with her electric blue iced drink, Harper was seen sipping on apple juice.
The family appeared to be making the most of California following reports they are set to move to New York.

A source told the Mail On Sunday:  Talks have begun about the next step for the family and New York is one  of the options being talked about seriously.

'LA  has given the family the outdoors lifestyle that theyve loved for five  years. But now the children are getting older and the couple both look  to the future in their careers.

Meanwhile,  a spokesperson for David, 37, told MailOnline there is no truth to  recent rumours he has been offered the chance to front his very own  sports-based talk show in the US.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-looking-son-Brooklyn-13.html#ixzz2BMijBM9p 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## nillacobain

^I love this look, including the shoes!


----------



## Liliana85

How cute! Love this family!


----------



## Jahpson

Big bro holding baby sister like a pro!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a good looking family!


----------



## Paris Darling

Wow, no high heels, haha! She looks amazing, love her dress!


----------



## Belle49

Ugh this family is just perfect


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> *Big bro holding baby sister like a pro!*



Super cute! 

He's going to break a lot of girls' hearts when he's older. I see a lot of David in him.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nillacobain said:


> ^I love this look, including the shoes!




+1, totally agree!


----------



## ByeKitty

Avril said:


> I'm disappointed to see VB mingling with the likes of that slimeball Russell Brand though at the LA Galaxy game



I find the two ladies in the front more frightening looking...


----------



## angelnyc89

Love this family.


----------



## lara0112

ByeKitty said:


> She looks good, but I think the pose she always does looks very awkward.



LOL - when I see her strike that pose she is so spice girl still. some probably told she looks taller/slimmer etc and so she keeps doing this.actually the pic with David really does remind me of her spice girl days - same hair style, same black outfits, so not like her these days.


the pics of her and her kids are really cute - Brooklyn looks much older than 13 years old


----------



## karo

Disco Balls! Victoria Beckham dances in an empty nightclub in Las Vegas... but it's just for a photo shoot
The saying goes 'What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas', but if you're Victoria Beckham you share your antics with your Twitter followers.

The former Spice Girl turn fashion designer has been keeping her fans entertained with a series of Instagram photos that show her clearly enjoying herself in Sin City.

But in the latest snap, Victoria cuts a somewhat lonely figure, as she appears to be dancing in a party dress inside one of the city's many nightclubs ... without anybody else around.
 Luckily, the star revealed it's just the location of a photoshoot, and she's not actually dancing on her own next to the large disco ball.

Writing in the caption of the picture, Victoria said: 'Got to have fun shooting in Vegas! X vb'

Just hours earlier, the star shared another intimate snap of herself in Sin City, showing once again why's she's the number one 'fashion bunny'.

Looking pensive as she stands on a balcony overlooking the city, the former Spice Girls is wearing only a white dressing gown, but she does has her staple stiletto's firmly on her feet.
Earlier pictures that the mother-of-four shared to her millions of Twitter followers included a photo of piled up cases in the back of a black car.

Although the fashion designer claimed it was 'her team's' luggage and shared a snap of her own case with showed a rather neatly folded selection of clothes.

It is not clear why Victoria is heading to Vegas but by the amount of clothes she has selected it must be something to do with her successful career as a fashion designer.
Last seen enjoying a dinner date with David, Victoria ran into Kelly Osbourne and even managed a half smile as she posed up for a photograph with Kelly.

Sharing the picture with fans, Kelly wrote: 'Nothing beats running into one of my favorite fashion designers and friend @victoriabeckham #GirlPower.'

In the shot, Victoria is seen looking chic in a cotton and satin pink top, with her hair tied loosely back into a bun, while Kelly wore something a bit more dramatic in a checked navy and red shirt and red Chanel earrings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Las-Vegas-just-photo-shoot.html#ixzz2C82Q7azY
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Brooklyn and Harper Beckham were spotted leaving Rite Aid with their nanny in Beverly Hills, Calif. on Saturday (November 10). Helpful Brooklyn, 13, helped carry bags to their car. Harper, 1, looked sweet in a rose outfit.

celebritybabyscoop


----------



## angelnyc89

I didn't realize they had a nanny.


----------



## ByeKitty

Don't most people have nannies - and celebrities even more so?


----------



## sabrunka

Lol and his shirt has his name on it..


----------



## FlapperGal

ByeKitty said:


> Don't most people have nannies - and celebrities even more so?



No, most people don't have nannies unless they are wealthy or celebrities, or they live in the pretentious craphole that is Miami.


----------



## Swanky

"Most people" cannot afford a nanny. I'd be surprised if she only has 1!


----------



## ByeKitty

I guess what you guys are talking about is a full-time nanny? Not just someone to pick kids up from school when the parents are working..?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Of course they have a nanny, probably two!


----------



## Michele26

Or 3


----------



## Swanky

A nanny is more of a care giver than a babysitter. A babysitter would be a few hours here and there.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A nanny is more of a care giver than a babysitter. A babysitter would be a few hours here and there.



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## YSoLovely

Random, but Brooklyn is still my favorite Beckham, Posh and Becks included.


----------



## karo

'It was all a dream': Victoria Beckham pays homage to Dallas star Pam Ewing in spoof photo as she makes an appearance in Texas.
Victoria Beckham admitted she wanted to visit Dallas for years after watching the synonymous TV show as a child.
And clearly miffed at not being invited to take part in the new series, she Photoshopped herself into pictures of the original Dallas cast with her face superimposed over Dallas pin-up Victoria Prinicipal (Pam Ewing).

Tweeting images, she said: 'I always wanted to be in Dallas and here I am!!! Spot the difference with Victoria!'
She then referenced one of the famous scenes in 1986 when Bobby Ewing returned to Dallas in a shower scene - despite being killed off the previous year, thus making the entire season 'a dream' to his wife Pam.
She tweeted: 'Hello Dallas was all a dream!, love, Victoria Principal Beckham x vpb.'
The funny photos show Victoria's humorous side which she has shown off to great effect since joining Twitter.
They were tweeted as the designer made an appearance at a Dallas department store on Wednesday without the usual fanfare.
The mother-of-four, 38, attended a short, private fashion presentation at Neiman Marcus, where only a handful of photos were taken of the star.
Although she arrived at the store in a burgundy and blue furry sweater with skinny jeans, the 38-year-old changed into a white microbrush/graphic lace dress from her Spring/Summer 2013 collection for her photo opportunity.
She was joined at the event by Neiman Marcus President of Speciality Retail Jim Gold.
Around 100 people had been waiting at the downtown store for Victoria, who spent just a few minutes on the red carpet before being whisked away.
The appearance was described as private, with no photo opportunities or signings.
A press release for the event said: 'The Victoria Beckham fashion label represents modern luxury, comprised of the Ready-to-Wear, Denim, Eyewear, Accessories and new Victoria collections.
All are conceived by Victoria and developed at her studio in London with the same aspirational, chic and refined aesthetic that is at the heart of Victorias creative vision.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-appearance-Texan-city.html#ixzz2CJxu7gPO
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

Lol!
Her carrying that giant bag that way looks ridic...


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Lol!
> Her carrying that giant bag that way looks ridic...



I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lol!
> Her carrying that giant bag that way looks ridic...



Is that one of her bags?


----------



## skislope15

karo said:
			
		

> 'It was all a dream': Victoria Beckham pays homage to Dallas star Pam Ewing in spoof photo as she makes an appearance in Texas.
> Victoria Beckham admitted she wanted to visit Dallas for years after watching the synonymous TV show as a child.
> And clearly miffed at not being invited to take part in the new series, she Photoshopped herself into pictures of the original Dallas cast with her face superimposed over Dallas pin-up Victoria Prinicipal (Pam Ewing).
> 
> Tweeting images, she said: 'I always wanted to be in Dallas and here I am!!! Spot the difference with Victoria!'
> She then referenced one of the famous scenes in 1986 when Bobby Ewing returned to Dallas in a shower scene - despite being killed off the previous year, thus making the entire season 'a dream' to his wife Pam.
> She tweeted: 'Hello Dallas was all a dream!, love, Victoria Principal Beckham x vpb.'
> The funny photos show Victoria's humorous side which she has shown off to great effect since joining Twitter.
> They were tweeted as the designer made an appearance at a Dallas department store on Wednesday without the usual fanfare.
> The mother-of-four, 38, attended a short, private fashion presentation at Neiman Marcus, where only a handful of photos were taken of the star.
> Although she arrived at the store in a burgundy and blue furry sweater with skinny jeans, the 38-year-old changed into a white microbrush/graphic lace dress from her Spring/Summer 2013 collection for her photo opportunity.
> She was joined at the event by Neiman Marcus President of Speciality Retail Jim Gold.
> Around 100 people had been waiting at the downtown store for Victoria, who spent just a few minutes on the red carpet before being whisked away.
> The appearance was described as private, with no photo opportunities or signings.
> A press release for the event said: 'The Victoria Beckham fashion label represents modern luxury, comprised of the Ready-to-Wear, Denim, Eyewear, Accessories and new &#145;Victoria&#146; collections.
> All are conceived by Victoria and developed at her studio in London with the same aspirational, chic and refined aesthetic that is at the heart of Victoria&#146;s creative vision.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2233239/Victoria-Beckham-pays-homage-Dallas-makes-fleeting-appearance-Texan-city.html#ixzz2CJxu7gPO
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I love that sweater anyone id it please?
Edit just found it it's balenciaga I love it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love her outfit in the newest pics. She looks super cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh wow..she was in my city! Awesome!


----------



## Swanky

Got the 411 on her. . . . 2 of my friends who work at the downtown NM in the "offices" both had the same story.  Her fans may want to look the other way . . . 

apparently she's a majuh diva.  Lots of requests and rules.  3 minutes for photogs and that's it.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I know a rich family has three kids but four nannies and two housekeepers. So they got a lot of help if the need it.  Back to the topics, Harper is super adorable!

(Sorry, I did not refresh screen so I was replying from last page.  LOL)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Got the 411 on her. . . . 2 of my friends who work at the downtown NM in the "offices" both had the same story.  Her fans may want to look the other way . . .
> 
> apparently she's a majuh diva.  Lots of requests and rules.  3 minutes for photogs and that's it.



I mean, I think it's pretty obvious that she's a huge diva LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. I'm not surprised by that at all. I wonder how polite she was. One can have a lot of demands and requests and still be pleasant when dealing with people.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I dunno, I don't really care how she's like in her personal life. I like her style and her cute kids, is all.


----------



## Swanky

No, when they said diva is was about her personality, lol!

I'm surprised  I give everyone the benefit I guess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, the appearance was "private" so 3 minutes for pics is more than enough. 

One's opinion of diva could be different from another. *kanye shrug*


----------



## Sweetpea83

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. I'm not surprised by that at all. I wonder how polite she was. One can have a lot of demands and requests and still be pleasant when dealing with people.


----------



## Swanky

I heard back from 2 people that don't work together, both said same thing about her.  Do what you want w/ it. 
I was personally a little surprised that she wasn't more likable IRL, she seemed sweet and sort of humble enough on her show, that's all.


----------



## Belle49

On her show she didn't seem like a Diva at all this news surprises me in a way but in a way it doesn't. I still love her though


----------



## Swanky

Ita


----------



## beth.stephenson

I have a lot of love and time for the Beckhams. They seem like amazing parents which obviously should be their number one priority in life.


----------



## summer2815

I am actually surprised and a little disappointed.  I figured she would be nicer in person.


----------



## lp640

David playing his last game in LA next week.

Wonder where they're headed next?   Hopefully Paris!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ica-Soccer-star-play-game-LA-Galaxy-week.html


----------



## stephaniesstyle

lp640 said:


> David playing his last game in LA next week.
> 
> Wonder where they're headed next?   Hopefully Paris!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ica-Soccer-star-play-game-LA-Galaxy-week.html



i read something about australia?


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Got the 411 on her. . . . 2 of my friends who work at the downtown NM in the "offices" both had the same story.  Her fans may want to look the other way . . .
> 
> apparently she's a majuh diva.  Lots of requests and rules.  3 minutes for photogs and that's it.



really? she seems very polite.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ffers-China-Paris--plans-familys-LA-home.html

*EXCLUSIVE: 'One last hurrah!' David Beckham vows to make one final move after being bombarded with offers from China and Paris - but plans to keep his family's LA home*

David Beckham has been bombarded with offers from China and Paris clubs after announcing his departure from LA Galaxy.
The former England captain, 37, yesterday revealed that LA Galaxy's clash against Houston Dynamo on December 1 will be his last game.
And today, a source told MailOnline: 'David would like one last hurrah and there are tempting offers from China - and Paris Saint-Germain is back in the frame again. Brazil clubs have also been in contact.'
If the star does take up a contract with a European club, the Beckhams will almost certainly make their base in London, as we revealed last month. However, the couple will not sell their $22 million mansion in Beverly Hills - and will keep it on as their Californian base.





Not retiring: David Beckham at LA Galaxy v Vancouver in June. His last game with the MLS league will be on December 1
This afternoon, speaking from Los Angeles, Beckham confirmed: 'Retirement is not something I'm thinking of yet. I still feel I have something left in me. I'd like to take on another challenge but what that will be yet, I don&#8217;t know.'
The Beckhams moved to LA in 2007 after Becks signed a $250 million deal with the MLS League.

More...
EXCLUSIVE: The Beckhams plot a move back to the UK by end of the year - and may be 'planning baby number five'
Manhattan transfer: Beckhams line up move to New York so Posh can push her fashion career
And another source said today that the sportsman's wife Victoria and their children would support him in whatever he chooses to do, adding: 'Victoria and the kids are incredibly supportive of David. 
'He is a loving husband and father, but they know that he loves his football.
'There is still one final piece of the jigsaw puzzle left in David's career and wherever he wants to go, his family will be behind him and they will make it work, as they always do.'







Scrum: Becks faces the media today at LA Galaxy headquarters - just hours after announcing he's leaving
Becks will make a decision on where to go next month, according to friends.
Although there were tentative moves to put their Hertfordshire mansion - nicknamed Beckingham Palace - up for sale earlier this year, the Beckhams will keep it off the market for the time being.
However, they are also looking at buying a home in central London.
Last month, MailOnline told how the Beckhams are keen for their children, Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10, Cruz, seven, and baby Harper, now 16-months-old, to have a European education.







Date night: David and Victoria Beckham leave the Hollywood Bowl hand in hand on November 11
The Beckhams had also talked about a move to New York as Mrs Beckhams's successful fashion brand continues to expand across the globe - but this idea is now believed to be on the backburner.
Speaking to reporters, Becks added: 'My focus is solely on the final in ten days, then we have the tour with the Galaxy then after that I'll sit down with my family.
There will be a number of exciting opportunities on the table and I'll make the decision after discussing it with them.'
There are now offers coming in for Becks from Shanghai, with China's economy one of the fastest growing in the world - and football is growing with it.
Former Chelsea star Didier Drogba and French soccer star Nicolas Anelka are already plying their trade at Shanghai Shenhua, earning huge amounts of money for doing so.
And Mrs Beckham was in China in April to launch her Range Rover Evoque &#8211; a plush £80,000 car.




Hollywood home: The Beckhams will not sell their lavish $22 million Beverly Hills mansion




Beckingham Palace: The Beckhams had debated putting their Hertfordshire home up for sale, but have decided to keep it for the time being
The Beckhams were linked with a move to Paris last year after Becks was offered a a massive &#8364;4.5 million, 18-month deal with Ligue 1 title contenders Paris St Germain, now owned by the government of Qatar,
However, Mrs Beckham felt the family would be better off staying in Los Angeles, where their three boys were happy in school, and Becks eventually agreed to a one-year extension deal with LA Galaxy.
in January, PSG sporting director Leonardo said: 'It's over a shame. But the welfare of his family in Los Angeles, the wish not to change everything in his life, weighed heavily.
Beckham knows Paris Saint-Germain's coach Carlo Ancelotti, from his time with AC Milan and Paris would be appealing for Mrs Beckham, whose fashion business is based in London.




Family man: David Beckham and sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz at a Los Angeles Lakers game on November 16




Daddy daycare: Doting David Beckham amuses his daughter Harper with bubbles at The Grove shopping centre in LA
And although there have been rumours of offers from clubs in Australia, a source said it was 'unlikely' that the Beckhams would move Down Under. Last week, Becks pointedly denied rumors linking him to a short-term stint in Australia.
The superstar midfielder will attempt to help LA Galaxy win their second consecutive MLS Cup in the league final against Houston Dynamo on December 1.
The source added: 'David looks at players like Ryan Giggs and Paul Scholes who are still playing supremely well and he knows that there is more for him to do.
'He knows that by the age of 39 or 40 he will be retired and this is a defining moment for him, to decide where to end his career.'
In a statement on Monday night, Becks said: 'I've had an incredibly special time playing for the L.A. Galaxy.
'However, I wanted to experience one last challenge before the end of my playing career. I don't see this as the end of my relationship with the league, as my ambition is to be part of the ownership structure in the future.'




He's leaving: Beckham at the Seattle Sounders game in LA on November 11
Beckham has played six years in Los Angeles since his groundbreaking move from Europe, reaching three league finals and winning one MLS title last year during his best season stateside.
'Seldom does an athlete redefine a sport,' said Tim Leiweke, the president of Galaxy owners AEG. 'David not only took our franchise to another level, but he took our sport to another level.
'It has been an honour and privilege to be a part of his world, and more importantly, to have him be a part of ours.'
Becks added: 'In my time here I have seen the popularity of the game grow every year,' Beckham said. 'I've been fortunate to win trophies, but more important to me has been the fantastic reception I've had from fans in L.A. and across the States. Soccer's potential has no limits in this wonderful country, and I want to always be part of growing it.'


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria is in the holiday spirit dressed like a pilgrim, everyone else looks cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LOL what is Victoria wearing?
Her boys are adorable.


----------



## karo

This is the first time in a long time when I really don't like something she's wearing... Harper looks so cute though


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Got the 411 on her. . . . 2 of my friends who work at the downtown NM in the "offices" both had the same story.  Her fans may want to look the other way . . .
> 
> apparently she's a majuh diva.  Lots of requests and rules.  3 minutes for photogs and that's it.




Ugggg. Sounds horrible.


----------



## Sassys

Harper's little cape


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> Victoria is in the holiday spirit dressed like a pilgrim, everyone else looks cute.



Not a good look Victoria...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not digging her latest outfit..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That family is so beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DD just saw David at a Lakers game and said he is impossibly handsome IRL.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham spotted looking at schools in West London after eyeing up luxury properties in the capital ahead of move from L.A.
She's been spotting house hunting in South-West London and now Victoria Beckham has been spied inspecting schools in the capital.
Many fans took to Twitter to report they had seen the mother-of-four looking at schools in the West of the city.
Victoria, 38, was spotted by several eagle-eyed social networkers, who wasted no time posting their celeb spot to the website.And a source told MailOnline that the Spice Girl has been looking at a number of schools in the capital.
It seems that the Beckhams are set to return to London when David leaves L.A. Galaxy.
A source recently told MailOnline: 'David and Victoria love America, they love what it has given them, but the boys loved being back in England and now could be the time to make a return.
They have been looking at houses over the past few months and the future is exciting as anything could happen. The thing they are most concerned about is giving the children stability. What is nice about being back in the UK is that they would be close to both their families again.Its early days, but these are plans that are being mooted. Victoria and David would love the children to spend their formative years in school back in Europe.'
A spokesperson for Victoria did not comment on the reports.
Last week Victoria was spied eyeing a series of luxury properties in the South-West London area.
Victoria's search for a new home came just five days after David, 37, announced his departure from Los Angeles Galaxy to embark on one final football challenge.
The Spice Girls singer looked like she certainly meant business as she was chauffeured around the capital in a silver Range Rover, wearing a black wool coat and dark shades in the hope of keeping her property mission under wraps.
First on the list was a Grade II listed mansion in Richmond, which boasts seven bedrooms, a wine cellar and a gym, and is on the market for £18million, before the star headed down the road to view a £9million four-storey property, which features its own indoor swimming pool.
Also on Victoria's house hunt was a newly-refurbished four-storey £6million home on Clapham Common.
Boasting a high-tech interior and an elegant facade, a major draw to the stylish property would no doubt be the close proximity to the Wandsworth home of the Beckhams' best pals, TV chef Gordon Ramsay and his wife Tana.
However, the mother-of-four's favourite property was said to be a magnificent £10million beamed mansion in Richmond, which was rented by Hollywood stars Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt during their stint in the capital last year.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...operties-capital-ahead-L-A.html#ixzz2DXmDhPOK
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## angelnyc89

They're going back? I read/heard some where they maybe coming to NYC.


----------



## Swanky

Oh those jeans!


----------



## ellieroma

Her coat is amazing!!


----------



## karo

The future's bright for Victoria Beckham as she switches things up in a stylish orange skirt suit for fashion talk
Victoria Beckham is fast proving to be a one woman tour-de-force during her busy visit to London.

The mother-of-four managed to involve herself in all things fashion as she stepped out on Wednesday evening in a stylish outfit.

Victoria, 38, looked like a true fashion icon as she first visited the London College of Fashion before stopping by an after party for friend and fellow designer Valentino.
he pretty brunette made sure that she looked her best as she arrived at the educational establishment to speak to the world's future clothing stars.
She wore an eye-catching orange two-piece suit that made sure all eyes were on her.

Victoria showed off her slim legs in a high waisted skirt that she teamed with a matching long sleeve jacket.
Despite the extremely cold weather Victoria put style first as she completed the ensemble with a pair of black heels that featured cutout sections.

With her hair pulled back into a ponytail, she joined British fashion writer Colin McDowell as they passed on some wise words to the next generation of designers.

Victoria tweeted: 'Thank you Colin McDowell and the inspirational students and staff at @LCFLondon, it was a great evening x vb.'
To finish off her night of fashion Victoria also headed across town to the Valentino Master of Couture Afterparty.

The event was held at a private house in Mayfair, London, following the launch of the new exhibition in honour of the great Italian designer.

The new major exhibition celebrating the life and work of Valentino will be open to the public on Thursday at Somerset House.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fashion-parties-Valentino.html#ixzz2Dd9J08eM
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks so umpleasant to be around.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The only thing I like are the shoes.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Ah...Valentino my true love


----------



## Chanel522

Probably going to get jumped on for saying this, but it is what it is.  I think she has old lady knees...they just don't look good to me and shoes like this with skirts that accentuate her knee area just make it look worse.


----------



## annamoon

love her shoes, are they CL's



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The only thing I like are the shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The only thing I like are the shoes.



funny, i thought the shoes were the worst part of her outfit lol


----------



## FlapperGal

Chanel522 said:


> Probably going to get jumped on for saying this, but it is what it is.  I think she has old lady knees...they just don't look good to me and shoes like this with skirts that accentuate her knee area just make it look worse.



What are 'old lady knees?'. Get specific. I'm curious.


----------



## Chanel522

Old lady knees look like VB's...lol!!  Idk, untoned and kind of like they're getting almost saggy looking which is weird given the fact that she works out so much.


----------



## lp640

she used to be my style icon.   not anymore.   she's getting boring and I'm tired of that stupid side/leg sticking out pose of hers.   also, the strange way she suddenly holds her bags -- a trend she thinks she's pioneering that will so never happen.  i saw her carrying a birkin like that not too long ago and i still find it hilarious.

miranda kerr is so much more stylish than nearly everyone else in the public eye..surprised she doesn't have a thread here amongst the non-entities that populate this forum (like cassie).


----------



## lp640

Out and about in London  11/28/12






















Seems they've already moved back to London.


----------



## nicole75

lp640 said:
			
		

> Out and about in London  11/28/12
> 
> Seems they've already moved back to London.



There's no way those shoes are comfortable.  They are hideously high.


----------



## labelwhore04

Seeing women carry children in heels makes me ridiculously nervous, ugh.


----------



## angelnyc89

nicole75 said:


> There's no way those shoes are comfortable.  They are hideously high.



I dont like when she wears thigh highs / knee highs / that high with dresses up to her knee. I feel like it kills the outfit. Must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My DDs can wear those high CLs comfortably but I can't ~ I literally almost fall over.

As for her knees, when would this entrepreneur, wife and mother ever have time to work-out? Her knees don't bother me at all. 

I think VB is looking good! She rocks every trend.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit was cute in theory but it's just not working.


----------



## nillacobain

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That outfit was cute in theory but it's just not working.



Ita.


----------



## Sassys

Victoria and Harper Beckahm arrive at LAX 12/1


----------



## karo

Nice casual outfit


----------



## Nat

Kissing the next face of football? David Beckham plants a peck on son Romeo's face as his boys join him for last LA Galaxy game

He has played for the club for the last six years after moving his family with wife Victoria Beckham to the United States in 2006.
And so David Beckhams last game with soccer club LA Galaxy on Saturday was bound to be an emotional one that he wanted his young boys to be a part of.
The sportsman was joined on the field by Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz who took part in the team presentation before the start of his Major League Soccer (MLS) Cup match against the Houston Dynamo.

Dressed in smaller versions of their fathers uniform  complete with his recognisable number 23 plastered on  the youngsters seemed at home on the pitch thanks to sports-oriented upbringing.
David could be seen kissing the cheek of middle son Romeo, 10, who is often seen practicing his tackling skills with his siblings and is likely to want to follow in his fathers career footsteps one day.


























Star supporters: Gerard Butler and basketball player Kobe Bryant attended the game too





Football fan: Actor Gerard Butler posed with David after the game was over


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-boys-join-LA-Galaxy-game.html#ixzz2DsbWuUI1 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## tangowithme

His boys resemble him so much! I really like David B., he seems to be such a down-to-earth family man.


----------



## ellieroma

Brooklyn really has grown into his looks. He is beautiful. They really do produce beautiful children


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics, *Nat*! Thanks.

What a beautiful family in every way.


----------



## karo

Still as in love as ever: David Beckham lavishes Victoria with kisses and cuddles following his final LA Galaxy game
They've been married for the last thirteen years and one thing's for sure - David and Victoria Beckham are still as in love as ever.

Despite having been dogged by rumours of marriage problems over the course of their relationship, the pair looked smitten as they enjoyed some family time over the weekend following David's final LA Galaxy match.

David was seen embracing Victoria in a passionate cuddle before affectionately kissing her as their sons looked on.
The couple were on their way out of a hotel with their brood following the final match.

And they looked the picture of happiness as Victoria draped her arm over David's back and shoulders while he put his arm around her waist and the top of her derriere.

Even eldest son Brooklyn looked slightly embarrassed at his parents' public display of affection.
But he'll be no doubt happy to see them so strong following a tumultuous year which saw David accused of an alleged affair with opera singer Katherine Jenkins.

As David Beckham ended his five-year stay at LA Galaxy with a victory in true Hollywood style, his wife Victoria and their four children stood proudly on the sidelines.

Victoria held daughter Harper while Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10 and seven-year-old Cruz cheered on their dad as he lifted the MLS trophy in dramatic fashion after his team won the match.
And the football legend even brought his three beaming sons onto the pitch with him before the game started for some extra good luck.

Speaking to his fans after the victory, the star admitted he was sad to say goodbye to the team he has been a part of for six years.

It is a special day for us to win it here at our home, in front of our home fans, said an emotional Beckham, who again hinted that he would soon be involved in the MLS as a club owner.
I will continue with my commitment to this league. I might not be playing here any more but my commitment to growing this sport and this league will continue.

The finale was suitably dramatic. Emerging from half-time 1-0 down to Houston Dynamo, a quick fire burst of two goals in five minutes from Omar Gonzalez and Landon Donovan and a penalty from Robbie Keane deep into injury-time ensured that the MLS Cup had a fairytale ending for the league's most iconic player.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-final-LA-Galaxy-game.html#ixzz2E1EhZv25
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pink1

They are such a cute family.  I could look at pictures of Harper all day


----------



## Jahpson

The boys are like "here they go again with the affection, embarassing!" LOL


----------



## Sternchen

Such sweet fotos. I bet they are a pretty "normal" family. Love to see mom and dad showing affection!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Victoria's got some serious heels.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Go big or go home!


----------



## Sasha2012

heading back to London for the holidays


----------



## Michele26

They can't do anything without the paparazzi following them. SMH!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, Victoria, no


----------



## morgan20

Ahh gorgeous family....Romeo will breaking hearts when he is older!


----------



## ellieroma

I actually quite like Victoria's last look. I love the colours together.


----------



## ByeKitty

All their children have such different features! Sometimes you see siblings that look exactly alike... that didn't happen here


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love VB's dress in the last pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Different colored boots would have worked better, imo..


----------



## angelnyc89

I like it too, maybe black booties? I really like the dress though.


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> heading back to London for the holidays



Love this outfit, esp. the boots.

And Harper she's just adorable! Love the glitter flats.


----------



## Avril

Seriously beautiful family! Harper is adorable, love her glitter ballet flats!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They have beautiful children. Not loving Vicki's look in the latest pics, that dress is fug.


----------



## Belle49

morgan20 said:


> Ahh gorgeous family....Romeo will breaking hearts when he is older!



All them boys will.


----------



## Nat

She does Wannabe part of the gang! Victoria Beckham finally joins her Spice Girl band mates at curtain call for Viva Forever!... but looks a little awkward


Victoria Beckham was finally reunited with her Spice Girls band mates at the curtain call at Viva Forever on Tuesday night. 
After arriving late on the red carpet, posing for pictures with just her family and opting to sit with David instead of the girls, the fashion designer was seen taking to the stage with Geri Halliwell, Emma Bunton, Melanie Brown and Melanie Chisholm. The girls were seen hand-in-hand on stage at The Piccadilly Theatre and they took the opportunity to each say a few words about the musical.

The mother-of-four didn't seem to relish being in the limelight and appeared a little awkward next to her band mates, who seemed to be enjoying every second of it. Geri took prime position in the middle of the stage and was seen whopping and clapping in delight, as Victoria stood awkwardly at the edge of the group, holding hands with Emma. Emma paid tribute to the writer and gushed: 'I'd like to say thank you to Jennifer Saunders.'

It had looked like getting the five girls together would prove to be an impossible task after Victoria arrived fashionably late with her brood. 
The 38-year-old fashion designer decided to pose for pictures with her boys instead of joining her Spice Girl band mates, who were seen walking the red carpet as a foursome. The famous family made quite the entrance as they arrived fashionably late, at The Piccadilly Theatre in London ahead of the performance.

David looked every inch the proud husband and had dressed up for the occasion in a smart charcoal grey suit by Burberry, and an olive tie.
Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10 and seven-year-old Cruz all looked dapper too, in smart black suits also by Burberry.
While Victoria spent time with her family, her fellow Spice Girls made the evening a girlie one. Geri Halliwell, Melanie Brown, Melanie Chisholm and Emma Bunton seemed to be having a great time as they posed for pictures together.
















Group hug! The quintet were seen huddling together although Victoria kept her hands free


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO, this pic is hilarious.. The other four look like they're letting loose a bit and enjoying reuniting, and then there's Victoria doing her awkward red carpet pose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I loves me some Posh, but she looks like the Fun Police in these pics.


----------



## mundodabolsa

romeo in his black burberry trench is just the cutest kid ever.


----------



## nillacobain

Love her coat!


----------



## pinkfeet

Ginger is fit and slim but looks hefty near Posh. Wow she must be super thin in person. 

She's looking thinner lately or it's the pics here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DC-Cutie said:


> I loves me some Posh, but she looks like the *Fun Police *in these pics.




Gotta admit that you are right about this, *DC-Cutie*!


----------



## karo

Only the best for Harper! The littlest Beckham wraps up warm for family dinner in stylish fur-trimmed coat

Her mother is arguably one of the most stylish women in the world, with several best-selling fashion collections under her belt.

So it stands to reason that when Harper Beckham needed a winter coat to protect her from the London chill, Victoria chose the creme de la creme of the coat world for her little girl.

Harper was seen wearing a stylish fur-trimmed hooded grey belted coat as she joined her mother and three brothers for dinner in London on Wednesday night.
The 17-month-old looked snug in her coat, as she and her family arrived at Gordon Ramsay's restaurant Maze in Mayfair for dinner along with Gordon's wife Tana and her daughter Megan.

Harper wore her long hair clipped back from her face with a black bow, and appeared to be wearing a cute dress underneath her jacket.

She topped off her look with a pair of opaque tights and black patent quilted Mary Jane shoes.
Despite not yet being two, Harper is frequently found topping lists of the most stylish celebrity children, along with stars such as Suri Cruise.

And judging by the fact that the little girl is rarely seen in the same outfit twice, it's not hard to see why.

But Harper had some competition in the most stylish Beckham stakes from her dapper brothers Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.
Brooklyn also looked smart in a jumper and jeans with his own tailored jacket, while youngest son Cruz also went for a dark ensemble.

Harper is back in London with her family for the festive period, although recent reports have suggested that the Beckhams could be moving back to the UK permanently as David has now finished his commitments with LA Galaxy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-stylish-fur-trimmed-coat.html#ixzz2Ewqygm1V
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ellieroma

Brooklyn is really starting to look "cool". He must be so popular at school


----------



## Liliana85

Such a beautiful family. Brooklyn is gonna be a very handsome little man.


----------



## Nat

EXCLUSIVE: 'Amazing, incredible and a little joy': How Romeo Beckham kept Burberry team entertained on his first modelling job

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Burberry-team-entertained-modelling-job.html

Romeo Beckham was a 'joy' to work with as he took his first modelling assignment for Burberry in his stride, MailOnline can reveal. The 10-year-old schoolboy was undaunted on set as he was described 'amazing, incredible and a little joy' who kept everyone entertained as he was 'bouncing around'. Romeo, the second-eldest of the Beckhams' four children, posed for the Burberry shoot in secret two months ago, following the British brand&#8217;s catwalk show.

He was hand-picked to star in the spring/summer 2013 campaign by Burberry Chief Creative Officer Christopher Bailey, who is close friends with the Beckhams, as is photographer Mario Testino, who helmed the shoot.


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww... he's the best looking out of the Beckham boys... looks like a dark eyed version of daddy


----------



## Sasha2012

Romeo is so handsome, Victoria always looks constipated lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He's such a little cutie!


----------



## Sternchen

His head looks glued on in the second pic!  He is such a handsome boy


----------



## eggpudding

Aww...

I think Brooklyn will grow into his looks soon enough, they're all such beautiful boys. Love this family.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Which one's Brooklyn? The little one? I think they're all super cute.


----------



## mundodabolsa

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Which one's Brooklyn? The little one? I think they're all super cute.



the opposite, brooklyn is the oldest.


----------



## lulu212121

That 2nd pic bothers me! Looks like bad photoshop. Kind of cartoonish.


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham out in London (January 24)
celebrity-gossip


----------



## eggpudding

Haven't seen candids of them for a while. Vicky B is such a gorgeous woman, I don't know why she has to starve herself silly and act so insecure...


----------



## summer2815

I was just thinking to myself the other day how I haven't seen this thread updated in a while.  Thanks for posting!

I wonder if she is cold with her jacket like that?


----------



## Swanky

JJ.com

Victoria Beckham spends the day shopping on Thursday afternoon (January 24) in the Notting Hill neighborhood of London, England.

It was just revealed that the 38-year-old fashion designer will be launching an online shopping website (VictoriaBeckham.com) for her fashion line.

The website will not only be a place to shop for Victoria&#8216;s latest designs, but there will also be an unprecedented look into her creative process via videos and blogs.

&#8220;What do people expect from me? Ummm, I think people expect the best,&#8221; Victoria says in a video teaser for the site.


----------



## Swanky

JJ
*David Beckham: Support Enough Food IF Campaign Today!
*























David Beckham makes a mad dash in the chilly weather while out and about on Wednesday (January 23) in London, England.

The 37-year-old soccer star took to his Facebook page that same day to talk about a very important cause.

&#8220;The world produces enough food for everyone but one person in eight is still living with the pain of hunger,&#8221; David wrote. &#8220;More than 2 million children die every year because they can&#8217;t get enough to eat and many of those who survive are damaged for life. I&#8217;m joining&#8230;Enough Food IF. Please support if you can.&#8221;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> JJ.com
> 
> Victoria Beckham spends the day shopping on Thursday afternoon (January 24) in the Notting Hill neighborhood of London, England.
> 
> It was just revealed that the 38-year-old fashion designer will be launching an online shopping website (VictoriaBeckham.com) for her fashion line.
> 
> The website will not only be a place to shop for Victorias latest designs, but there will also be an unprecedented look into her creative process via videos and blogs.
> 
> What do people expect from me? Ummm, I think people expect the best, Victoria says in a video teaser for the site.




Can't wait for a VB online site, love her designs.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## NY_Mami

David has a big ol' head... I bet he wears those goofy hats to hide how big his head is....


----------



## angelnyc89

I wonder when it will be launched.


----------



## karo

Shopping in London


----------



## karo

> 'I want my kids to have a good work ethic... you can achieve anything if you work hard enough:' Victoria Beckham reveals her recipe for success in stunning cover shoot
> 
> She has enjoyed a celebrated career as a pop-star, but Victoria Beckham admits she never quite felt at ease alongside her bandmates.
> 
> She told Elle magazine: When I was on stage with the Spice Girls, I thought people were there to see the other four and not me.
> 
> And when I go out with David and people take pictures I think, Theyre here to take Davids picture.
> 
> However, she credits her growing confidence to a change of career.
> 
> Now a successful and celebrated fashion designer, the multimillionaire businesswoman reveals the secret of her success is quite simply - sheer hard work.
> In a stunning cover shoot spanning twelve pages in Elle Magazine Mrs Beckham said she hopes to pass her work ethic on to her children Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10, Cruz, seven, and Harper, one.
> 
> She added: I dont have to work, I need to work. But I have a good work ethic. David has an incredible work ethic.
> 
> I want my kids to have a good work ethic. I believe you can achieve anything if you work hard enough to get it.
> 
> The former Spice Girl has admitted she is a control freak who finds it hard to trust others...and fears her co-stars and even her husband are more popular than she is.
> 
> Victoria, 38, admitted she finds it hard to delegate responsibility while running her Victoria Beckham Collection fashion line.
> 
> She said: Youve got to trust people. And because I am a control freak, sometimes thats difficult for me, because I want to micro-manage absolutely everything.
> 
> I cant hand over. But Im trying to do that more. Its hard because I have such a specific vision.
> 
> Mrs Beckham and her husband David, 37, recently moved their four children back to the UK after he left US football team LA Galaxy last year.
> 
> At the premiere of Spice Girls musical Viva Forever! last month, she reportedly sat apart from her former band mates and left the after-party early.
> 
> The bands reunion at the Olympics closing ceremony last year was also dogged by rumours she was aloof and reluctant to take part.
> 
> But it seems any distance between her and her colleagues was caused by her innate humility rather a sense of superiority.
> 
> Yesterday, her spokesman explained her lateness by saying she needed to feed her one-year-old daughter Harper before setting out to the premiere.
> 
> Last year, Mrs Beckham admitted juggling her fashion business with motherhood had left her exhausted.
> 
> She said: Im not going to lie about it, Im tired. Im really tired but Im also very happy with my life.
> 
> Im basically just like any woman whos working and has lots of children - its tough.
> 
> Im not getting much sleep at all. Harpers not sleeping that great, and Ive been taking Skype business calls throughout the night too because of the collections.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stunning-Elle-cover-shoot.html#ixzz2JHwqIaiS
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham Says When It Comes to Fashion, She's a 'Control Freak'
*
01/28/2013 at 11:10 AM EST






Victoria Beckham has managed to balance a successful fashion career with her family life &#8211; but not without some criticism ... from her children! 

In the March issue of Elle UK, the 38-year-old mother of four says her cooking skills don't align with her design talents and her brood will attest to that. 

Stay in the know about Victoria Beckham by subscribing now.


"You know what they say to me, because I'm not the best cook, although I try really hard? They always say to me: 'Mummy, we know that the main ingredient in what you make is love,'" she says. 

But when it comes to her clothing line, Beckham is the expert. 

As her family moves back to the U.K. after years in Los Angeles while her husband David played for L.A. Galaxy, Victoria says she's had to learn to rely on others more as she continues to articulate her vision in a growing fashion empire. 

"You've got to trust people," she says. "And because I am a control freak, that's difficult for me because I want to micro-manage absolutely everything. I can't hand over," she said. "But I'm trying to do that more. It's hard because I have such a specific vision." 

Beckham credits her own work ethic &#8211; and that of her husband &#8211; for catapulting her into the upper echelon of the design world, where the former Spice Girl was a fashion plate in her own right before earning global respect for her clothing and product lines. 

"It was never my intention to prove anybody wrong," she says of her success. "I wanted to prove to myself that I could do it. I don't have to work. I need to work. I believe you can achieve anything if you work hard enough to get it."


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> Shopping in London



That bag is a bit too big to be carried like that, IMO. It looks silly.


----------



## annamoon

Love her boots, she has great style but the bag looks more like suitcase.



karo said:


> Shopping in London


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the articles, interesting read. She sounds very forthright and honest about her life. Hard-working, too!


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham treated son Cruz to a fish and chip supper on Monday afternoon in Notting Hill, London

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-son-Cruz-deep-fried-feast.html#ixzz2JIZKUnxs
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Victoria had been seen spending time with Harper earlier in the day as they visited the Apple store


----------



## summer2815

karo said:


> Victoria had been seen spending time with Harper earlier in the day as they visited the Apple store



LOVE this outfit, but I am not feeling that bag.


----------



## Swanky

JJ
from his Adidas ad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the magazine shoot..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the bag when she carries it by the handles and doesn't clutch it to her pelvis. She looks cute and casual. Her son is a cutie.


----------



## Sasha2012

I love her boots and Harper is so cute. I wonder if Victoria ate anything, she's so skinny and it doesn't look natural on her. I remember her from back in the day when she look healthy and didn't have a permanent sulk on her face.


----------



## Swanky

She eats fruits, veggies and fish once in a while   She said.


----------



## eggpudding

LOVE the outfit and the amazing boots but the way she's carrying her bag is plain ridic. Ugh.


----------



## Dazzle

i love her style she always looks elegant


----------



## angelnyc89

Her bag is too big. The magazine pics are nice, but she doesn't look like herself on the cover.


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham Signs with Paris Saint-Germain Soccer Team
*





Following his American adventure, David Beckham is heading to France, where he may well finish out his storied soccer career. 

After receiving some 12 offers from clubs around the world, the former England captain and Los Angeles Galaxy star, 37, signed Thursday with Paris Saint-Germain &#8211; a team that has been courting him for more than a year. He signed a five-month deal &#8211; with his contract set to expire on June 30. 

The soccer star, in a slick suit and tie, was introduced at a press conference at the club's Parc des Princes stadium on Thursday morning.

people.com


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham Signs With Paris St. Germain, Will Donate Entire Salary to Charity
*





David Beckham poses with his new jersey in Paris, on January 31, 2013.
Credit: FRANCK FIFE/AFP/Getty Images
Bonjour, Beckhams! Soccer star David Beckham put an end to the speculation about his next career move when he announced Thursday, Jan. 31, that he had signed a five-month contract with French powerhouse Paris St. Germain. The real kicker? He plans to donate his entire salary -- 150,000 pounds per week until June 30 -- to a local children's charity.

"That's one of the things we're very excited about and proud to be able to do," the athlete explained in a press conference. "It's something...I'm not sure has been done before but something I'm very passionate about -- children and the charity side of things -- and so is the club, so we came together."

Speaking about his decision to join PSG, the 37-year-old said: "I am very honored. I chose Paris because I can see what the club are trying to do. I can see the players they are trying to bring in. It's an exciting city; it always has been. But now they have a club that will have a lot of success for the next 10, 15, 20 years. I'm not saying I will be playing then, but for now, to be a part of something that is growing is exciting."

PHOTOS: Celebs who love athletes

Of his five-month contract, Beckham said he was "150 percent committed" to helping the club grow during and beyond the length of his stay -- even if that means sitting on the sidelines. "I don't expect to come into this team and play in every single game. I don't expect to start. I have to work for that," he noted, adding that he had kept up with his training and would be ready to join his teammates "in a few weeks."

His family, meanwhile -- which includes his wife, fashion mogul and former Spice Girl Victoria Beckham, as well as their four children, Brooklyn, 13, Romeo, 10, Cruz, 7, and Harper, 18 months -- would remain in their native England. "[They] will be staying in London because my kids go to school there," he explained.

The British sportsman first skyrocketed to fame with England's Manchester United, where he played for more than 10 years. In 2003, he transferred to Real Madrid for four seasons before heading to Los Angeles to play for the Galaxy. He and his family became fixtures on the Hollywood scene there, but in November 2012, he announced that he would be leaving the team after its Major League Soccer Cup game on Dec. 1.



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ntire-salary-to-charity-2013311#ixzz2JaQOoViZ 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She eats fruits, veggies and fish once in a while   She said.



A friend of mine saw her a few years ago at the Ritz in Madrid while eating dinner - only broccoli.


----------



## Chanel522

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A friend of mine saw her a few years ago at the Ritz in Madrid while eating dinner - only broccoli.



Idk how ppl live like that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's why she always looks miserable LOL


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria & David Beckham: Separate Outings After PSG Announcement!
*































Victoria and David Beckham make separate outings in different parts of London, England on Friday (February 1).

The 38-year-old fashion designer was spotted leaving an office building, while the 37-year-old soccer star stopped to sign autographs on the street.

The day before, David made the announcement that he would be playing soccer with the Paris Saint-Germain team and donating his salary to a children&#8217;s charity in Paris.

&#8220;It&#8217;s something exciting and something I&#8217;m not sure has been done before,&#8221; David told CNN.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving her latest outfit..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the article and the pics, Swanky Mama!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That bag is a bit too big to be carried like that, IMO. It looks silly.




she does it all the time...and it's strange


----------



## pukasonqo

I think DB donating his salary to a charity is a very generous thing to do! Wish other celebrities would take notes on that!


----------



## Star1231

I love her outfit, she looks awesome in 'casual' too.  Her version of dressed down is still dressy for some people.  I sometimes hold my Chanel flap like that but it doesn't work for that bag.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well... I don't dress down in 5" loubs, that's for sure...


----------



## mulberrytree

pukasonqo said:


> I think DB donating his salary to a charity is a very generous thing to do! Wish other celebrities would take notes on that!



Frankly (and I love the Beckhams dont get me wrong) I think making it known he is donating his salary to charity is showing off/him trying to prove something. Many celebrities donate thousands in secret for all we know, and I hate ones who think they have to show off about it.


----------



## pukasonqo

That thought crossed my mind but then o ess thinking: damned if you do, damned if you don't! (Not trying to offend anyone BTW)


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham & Harper: New York City for Fashion Week!
*








Victoria Beckham carries her cutie pie daughter Harper through JFK Airport on Sunday (February 3) in New York City.

&#8220;En route to NY for #NYFW & excited for my Facebook chat tomorrow w @ELLEUK! Leave me your questions X vb&#8221; the 38-year-old fashion designer tweeted that day.

That same day, Victoria&#8216;s hubby David Beckham had his first ever practice with his new soccer team, Paris Saint-Germain, in London, England.


----------



## Star1231

I don't like the cranberry ensemble.


----------



## karo

Harper looks just like David. She's such a cutie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Has she worn that outfit before? I didn't like it then, and I still don't LOL


----------



## Stephie2800

VB just live chatted with fans on ElleUK.

Here´s a transscript:

Victoria Beckham: Hi everybody, I'm here at my computer in New York with Harper on my lap ready to answer all your questions!

Aléna Jeangrand: You are a very hard-working woman and you seem to be reaching every single one of your goals in life. What would be your once piece of advice for a girl who wants to make it to her dreams?

Victoria Beckham: Thank you so much, Alena. Stay focused and believe in yourself!

Stacy Rajarison: Bonjour Victoria! We've seen lots of celebrities wearing your clothes but is there someone (for whom you haven't design yet) that you would love to see wearing one of your design? Thank you.

Victoria Beckham: I really respect Kate Bosworth - she has a great understanding of fashion.

Brittany Porcek: What was your best fashion moment of 2012? Love you Victoria!

Victoria Beckham: Hi Brittany, showing my SS13 collection in September was really special &#8211; I was overwhelmed with the response!

Jorge Haro Serrat: Hola Victoria. How be the mother of 4 kids has modified your vision of bussines and fashion? love u.

Victoria Beckham: Hola Jorge. Being a working mother certainly influences my approach to business and my designs. That&#8217;s why I&#8217;m so excited to launch the new www.victoriabeckham.com later this month, the website will make it easier to shop for busy women like me with careers and children, online shopping is perfect.

Rodney Garza: Hi Victoria, given the great success that you've achieved thus far, what advice would you give to someone (like myself) who is trying to break into the fashion industry?

Victoria Beckham: Work hard, follow your heart and stay true to yourself!

Natalie Brammer: Which is your favourite design out of all of your dresses? X

Victoria Beckham: Hi Natalie! You will soon be able to see my new ICON collection (it will be available when the new www.victoriabeckham.com launches later this month). ICON includes many of my favorite dresses since I started designing the collection, but I don&#8217;t think I could ever pick just one!

Camélia Di-Maccio: Hello Victoria, here is my question; If you could pick 3 words to describe yourself, what would they be?

Victoria Beckham: Hi Camelia, the three words to describe me are mother, wife, designer. That&#8217;s what&#8217;s most important to me.

Monika Hajnal: Dear Victoria, how do you find the balance between work and being a mommy? I have a nine months old baby boy...Thank you so much!

Victoria Beckham: Congrats on the new baby, Monika! Every mother struggles with balancing work and a family. I focus and plan really thoroughly.

Dijana &#352;ahmanovi&#269;: Is there a Fashion Photographer, that you truly admire, and would like to work with in the future? (Out of the ones left that you never worked with before).

Victoria Beckham: I have been lucky to have had the opportunity to work with some of the best photographers in the world. One photographer that I&#8217;ve never worked with that I would love to is Steven Meisel. I have respected his work for longer than I can remember!

Khairul Adeni: Hi my idol! What are you wearing today from head to toe? 

Victoria Beckham: Hi Khairul, today I&#8217;m wearing Victoria Beckham jeans, Balenciaga t-shirt and glasses from my new optical collection.

Penny Preston Personal Styling:  As a personal stylist I appreciate how the pieces in your collections flatter real women. What inspires you when you are creating your new collections? I wish you all best wishes for your on-line store and can't wait for the Icon collection! x

Victoria Beckham: Hi Penny, thank you! I design clothes I want to wear, staying true to myself and my customer but always having a strong fashion message.

Sarah Broad: Hi - I love your collections. They are glamorous and sophisticated yet simple and striking. Do you find it hard to achieve this balance - how long does it take you to finalise a specific look?

Victoria Beckham: That balance is definitely exactly what I aim for, so thank you Sarah. As soon as I wrap one collection I start designing the next. The whole process takes about six months and it still never seems like enough time!

Amanda Bergen: I'm so excited for the launch of your new web site! I heard that you left the US and moved back across the pond to London...do you miss it?

Victoria Beckham: I miss LA! I love America and am very excited to be in New York for Fashion Week, but I'm enjoying spending time in London. The boys are loving their new schools and we're all very excited about also spending some time in Paris over the next few months!

Samantha Taylor: Hi Victoria, how do you manage to keep hair accessories in Harper's hair?! I've a 1 and a half year old daughter-Livia, she just pulls them straight out. Would you ever develop a childrens clothes line? Thanks, Samantha x

Victoria Beckham: Hi Samantha, Harper has always had very long hair so has been used to it being pulled back to keep it out of her eyes since a very young age. I'm often asked about a children's clothing line, there are so many great brands already doing this - I would never say never though!

Maria Pachon Veliz: What is your fav song right now? Lots of love! Maria xx

Victoria Beckham: I'm loving Beyonce after her performance last night! Have you ever seen anything like it?!    

GlamBeckhams Web: Hi, dear Victoria! I'm Anabella from GlamBeckhams blog. Ive been your fan since day 1 and you are such a beautiful inspiration to me! so I THANK YOU for all. My questions are: What fragrance are you wearing now and what is your favourite detail in this coming collection of yours? Thank you! Kindest regards x Anabella.

Victoria Beckham: Thank you so much! I've just bought a new fragrance from Comme des Garcons called Lily which I am wearing today.

Stacey Fierstein: Victoria, I think you are hilarious on Twitter! What's your favorite social media platform?

Victoria Beckham: Thank you Stacey! I so enjoy interacting with my fans on social media. I can't choose a favourite platform, but I'm very excited to launch Vine for videos during New York Fashion Week.

Victoria Beckham: Thanks for all your questions - have got to head off! Time to put Harper down for her nap and I'm off to the studio to prepare for NYFW show on Sunday! X vb


----------



## babysweetums

putting 1.5 year old child in real fur? i will never look at her the same way....gross


----------



## ByeKitty

Ummm well, how is a fur collar worse than numerous pairs of leather shoes? Honest question.


----------



## Swanky

I was wondering why it's worse for Harper to wear it than Victoria(?)


----------



## rogersa

I don't see the issue. The fur issue is obvious (not getting into that one) but agreed ^^ there isn't a difference in either of them wearing fur, or leather shoes. I don't think it makes it worse. 

She is just the cutest!!


----------



## myu3160

karo said:


> Victoria had been seen spending time with Harper earlier in the day as they visited the Apple store



Any ID on the style of those Loubis?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Harper is such a chubby nugget. I love it.


----------



## FlapperGal

She's a cute kid, that Harper.  Looks a lot like her Dad, IMO.  I'll probably get some warning for even this harmless post, to which I say - 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMQ3jwqH_lU


----------



## Swanky

Confused . . .


----------



## nillacobain

myu3160 said:


> Any ID on the style of those Loubis?



Vicky Botta


----------



## karo

At NYFW


----------



## Swanky

*Best seat in the house! David Beckham sits front row with Anna Wintour as Victoria unveils new collection at New York Fashion Week*






Glued to the runway: David and Vogue editor Anna seems transfixed by Victoria's latest designs

She's made the leap from 1990's popstar to universally respected fashion designer.
And as Victoria Beckham pulled off another critically acclaimed show at New York Fashion Week on Sunday, husband David Beckham was there to support her, sitting front row with Vogue editor Anna Wintour.
After unveiling her eagerly-anticipated autumn/winter 2013 collection, the designer emerged from backstage dressed head-to-toe in black to be congratulated by the fashion elite and her footballer other half.
New York's fashion elite scribble notes as models walk through the library
While critics scribbled in their notebooks, David couldn't take his eyes off the catwalk as models wearing his wife's eponymous brand walked through the New York Public Library.
David looked slightly intimidated by the fact that he was sitting directly next to Anna Wintour, who wore her trademark dark sunglasses and had her hair styled in her iconic sharp bob.








Pulled it off: Victoria emerges from backstage as the audience give her a round of applause following her show
After the models walked, the 38-year-old designer emerged to applause from the audience, dressed entirely in black.
Showing off her tiny frame, Victoria looked casual in a pair of skintight jeans matched with a loose-fitting black, silk top and modest, black stilettos.
Looking tired but happy after pulling a series of all-nighters to get everything ready in time, the mother-of-four wore her dark hair pulled back and looked fresh-faced.
Waiters holding glasses of flavoured tea, including English Breakfast and Japanese Popcorn, greeted guests as they came into the library.


Just a day before, Victoria had tweeted a picture of the workmen getting the venue ready at the last minute:
'Working through the night at @nypl for RTW AW13 show tomorrow #NYFW x vb,' she wrote.
David only made his wife's show by the skin of his teeth after heavy snowfall meant that his flight from the UK was cancelled.




No time to change: Victoria doesn't bother changing as she heads straight from her show to a lunch date
Chic in the city: Victoria throws an olive military coat over her black outfit as she heads out to lunch with her husband




And baby came too: David was seen leaving the restaurant in Soho with daughter Harper who was carrying a pink rose




Cute as a button: Harper wore a cute classic coat with a velvet collar but seemed to be missing her shoes
But after pitching up at Heathrow at the crack of dawn on Saturday, the star managed to bag a seat on one of the only outgoing flights.
'He got to Heathrow at the crack of dawn so he was on standby for when a flight became available but it meant he couldn't take the kids with him, instead they stayed in London with Victoria's parents,' a source told The Mirror.








Flying visit: David arrives at JFK airport in New York City after leaving London at the crack of dawn


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2KWy5Y2Qn 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Swanky

Oh funny! We were posting at same time, just took me forever since I posted article as well.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Of course, they look tired and stressed. How VB does it all so well, is a mystery to me!
Love the Goyard weekender bag that David is carrying.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria looks miserable and ghastly as usual and David is so sexy. 

Harper has a better coat collection than me


----------



## eggpudding

She looks exhausted. I see she's starting another seasonal phase where she'll wear the same hair and same type of outfit for some time...Lol. Love her green coat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That green coat she's wearing is EVERYTHING. I wonder if it's from her line?


----------



## theDuchess26

I love the green coat! Victoria looks exhausted


Wish the paps would be more respectful of celebs with their kids, little Harper looks bewildered by the photogs


----------



## Sasha2012

Her bag looks like it weighs more than her, love her coat collection though!


----------



## Swanky

Her and her bag carrying shenanigans are ridic....


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her and her bag carrying shenanigans are ridic....



For real.. That bag is way to big (and heavy probably) to be carried like a clutch!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It totally covers the design of the bag too. 
I like her coat.


----------



## PurseNut911

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her and her bag carrying shenanigans are ridic....



Gosh, I've held off saying something about this, but now I can't help myself. LOL Is she trying to set a trend holding bags so ridiculously? It just looks crazy and foolish.


----------



## Swanky

I think so. . .  but it looks weird carrying a weekender like that! lol!
I can see carrying a Chanel flap or something more proportionate, but no.  Just.  No.


----------



## Michele26

I love her coat!


----------



## nillacobain

Sasha2012 said:


> Harper has a better coat collection than me




Same here!  She's the splitting image of David!


----------



## annamoon

Love the shoes, look like Pigalles but they are not CL, so high for day and it looks like her baby toe is about to pop out!




Sasha2012 said:


> Her bag looks like it weighs more than her, love her coat collection though!


----------



## ByeKitty

Those shoes look quite uncomfortable... I love her coats too!!


----------



## nillacobain

annamoon said:


> Love the shoes, look like Pigalles but they are not CL, so high for day and it looks like her baby toe is about to pop out!



I think they are Manolo's BB pumps?


----------



## Sweetpea83

That bag is way too huge to be carried as a purse, imo.


----------



## summer2815

She needs to stop with carrying her bag like that.  It completely ruins her outfits.  

I used to think she was the end all be all, but not so much anymore.


----------



## theDuchess26

The shoes with the last outfit look painfully uncomfortable you can see her pinky toe practically outside the shoe, totally agree with everyone on the bag way to big to carry like that it must be empty.


----------



## theDuchess26

At the presentation for her secondary line, Victoria, Victoria Beckham


Loving the blouse


----------



## Chanel522

Very cute shoes, but poor VB looks beat.  She needs to take a break and enjoy that cutie pie, Harper!!


----------



## Sasha2012

nillacobain said:


> Same here!  She's the splitting image of David!



She is, so adorable!

My feet hurt just looking at Victoria's shoes


----------



## jonyquest

Sasha2012 said:


> Her bag looks like it weighs more than her, love her coat collection though!



Dont think that she did a good choice fot this bag. Please Victoria - use only Birkins, thank you. BTW it looks like she is carry some golden nugets!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

theDuchess26 said:


> At the presentation for her secondary line, Victoria, Victoria Beckham
> 
> 
> Loving the blouse



Pretty blouse. I'm guessing it's from her collection, I really love it.


----------



## Chanel522

I love Harper...she is seriously too precious, and that coat she is wearing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Star1231

theDuchess26 said:


> At the presentation for her secondary line, Victoria, Victoria Beckham
> 
> 
> Loving the blouse



Need this blouse STAT.


----------



## lovemysavior

PurseNut911 said:


> Gosh, I've held off saying something about this, but now I can't help myself. LOL Is she trying to set a trend holding bags so ridiculously? It just looks crazy and foolish.



I follow Nina Garcia on Instagram and she posted a pic from the Derek Lam fashion show and the models were carrying their bags the same way.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Sasha2012 said:


> She is, so adorable!
> 
> My feet hurt just looking at Victoria's shoes



love her nailpolish!


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Best seat in the house! David Beckham sits front row with Anna Wintour as Victoria unveils new collection at New York Fashion Week*
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177A4F5D000005DC-267_630x508.jpg
> Glued to the runway: David and Vogue editor Anna seems transfixed by Victoria's latest designs
> 
> She's made the leap from 1990's popstar to universally respected fashion designer.
> And as Victoria Beckham pulled off another critically acclaimed show at New York Fashion Week on Sunday, husband David Beckham was there to support her, sitting front row with Vogue editor Anna Wintour.
> After unveiling her eagerly-anticipated autumn/winter 2013 collection, the designer emerged from backstage dressed head-to-toe in black to be congratulated by the fashion elite and her footballer other half.
> New York's fashion elite scribble notes as models walk through the library
> While critics scribbled in their notebooks, David couldn't take his eyes off the catwalk as models wearing his wife's eponymous brand walked through the New York Public Library.
> David looked slightly intimidated by the fact that he was sitting directly next to Anna Wintour, who wore her trademark dark sunglasses and had her hair styled in her iconic sharp bob.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177AD51A000005DC-475_304x735.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177A494B000005DC-174_306x735.jpg
> Pulled it off: Victoria emerges from backstage as the audience give her a round of applause following her show
> After the models walked, the 38-year-old designer emerged to applause from the audience, dressed entirely in black.
> Showing off her tiny frame, Victoria looked casual in a pair of skintight jeans matched with a loose-fitting black, silk top and modest, black stilettos.
> Looking tired but happy after pulling a series of all-nighters to get everything ready in time, the mother-of-four wore her dark hair pulled back and looked fresh-faced.
> Waiters holding glasses of flavoured tea, including English Breakfast and Japanese Popcorn, greeted guests as they came into the library.
> 
> 
> Just a day before, Victoria had tweeted a picture of the workmen getting the venue ready at the last minute:
> 'Working through the night at @nypl for RTW AW13 show tomorrow #NYFW x vb,' she wrote.
> David only made his wife's show by the skin of his teeth after heavy snowfall meant that his flight from the UK was cancelled.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177A8E86000005DC-898_630x763.jpg
> No time to change: Victoria doesn't bother changing as she heads straight from her show to a lunch date
> Chic in the city: Victoria throws an olive military coat over her black outfit as she heads out to lunch with her husband
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177B3C84000005DC-485_628x911.jpg
> And baby came too: David was seen leaving the restaurant in Soho with daughter Harper who was carrying a pink rose
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-177B6E4A000005DC-421_300x522.jpg
> Cute as a button: Harper wore a cute classic coat with a velvet collar but seemed to be missing her shoes
> But after pitching up at Heathrow at the crack of dawn on Saturday, the star managed to bag a seat on one of the only outgoing flights.
> 'He got to Heathrow at the crack of dawn so he was on standby for when a flight became available but it meant he couldn't take the kids with him, instead they stayed in London with Victoria's parents,' a source told The Mirror.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-17799C2D000005DC-814_302x631.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/10/article-2276511-17799C66000005DC-47_306x631.jpg
> Flying visit: David arrives at JFK airport in New York City after leaving London at the crack of dawn
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2KWy5Y2Qn
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Harper is so pretty. she has the best stuff from both her parents


----------



## Tarhls

Harper is such a cutie pie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does Victoria design her line herself?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Star1231 said:


> Need this blouse STAT.



We'll have to wait a while before we can get our hands on it. It's from her Fall '13 line.


----------



## karo

A chip off the old block: Harper Beckham mirrors mum Victoria's hands in pocket pose on shopping trip for toys

Victoria Beckham has her little daughter Harper very well trained indeed.

The cute tot showed that the acorn has not fallen far from the tree as she pulled a mirror pose that was exactly the same as her mother's on Wednesday.

Little Harper and Victoria, 38, made a picture perfect pairing as they went for a spot of toy shopping in New York City.

Victoria's influence on her daughter was evident as Harper placed her hand in her dress pocket exactly the same way that her fashionable mummy did.

 After debuting her autumn/winter 2013 Victoria by Victoria Beckham collection on Tuesday, the mother-of-four was feeling a lot more relaxed.

The former Spice Girl took her 19-month-old daughter Harper to iconic Manhattan toy store Fao Schwarz.

No doubt little Harper deserved a reward after being so well behaved for her mother during Fashion Week.

Victoria looked chic as usual in a pair of short wide navy trousers, which she teamed with a pair of vertiginous heels and a long-sleeved black t-Shirt.

She accessorised her ensemble with a pair of sunglasses and an oversized bag balanced on her hip.

After the mother and daughter's toy fix, they popped into a branch of Whole Foods to pick up some groceries.

Victoria and Harper's day out came as her husband David was taking part in his first training day with his new teammates at Paris St Germain.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pocket-pose-girls-shopping.html#ixzz2KrX5KUaG
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

How adorable she is


----------



## nillacobain

Ah ah Harper is too cute with her hand in the pocket!

I wonder why they are not wearing a coat! Not even the baby! Isn't it freazing in NYC?


----------



## Tarhls

I love Victoria's pants.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tarhls said:


> *I love Victoria's pants.*



I do too, although I couldn't wear them.


----------



## summer2815

Love this outfit!  She looks so fab in those pants.


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper is so cute I can't take it! look at her little hand in her pocket. I like Victoria's outfit too.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Harper is just adorable! I love her little  paddock boots


----------



## karo

> Fresh from the catwalk! Victoria Beckham attends International Woolmark prize final wearing an outfit from her own collection
> 
> She's showed off her latest collection in New York last week and on Saturday Victoria Beckham made her mark on London Fashion Week too.
> 
> The 38-year-old designer arrived at the ME London hotel for the International Woolmark prize final and she didn't waste the opportunity to show off her own wares fresh from the catwalk.
> 
> Victoria made quite the entrance as she arrived at the event and looked suitably stylish in a black shift skirt and a matching short sleeved jumper.
> 
> The outfit, from Victoria's Autumn/ Winter 13 collection that was presented last week, boasted calf hair panels and the skirt had the label's signature zip detail at the back.
> 
> Victoria accessorised with a black waist belt and a pair of Manolo Blanhik for Victoria Beckham heels, that were also presented last week.
> 
> The mother-of-four had asked her Twitter followers for their advice on what to wear to the event posting pictures of two outfits and two different pairs of shoes.
> 
> She showed off a golden glow across her skin and had her brown hair teased into a loose bun on top of her head.
> 
> Victoria has been on the panel of judges for the award which celebrates emerging fashion talent across the globe.
> 
> She joined Donatella Versace, Diane Von Furstenberg and Franca Sozzani at the event, ladies who are also part of the judging panel.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-outfit-collection.html#ixzz2L6Fi0344
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She has the same vacant look in her eyes like Britney...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

karo said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wearing-outfit-collection.html#ixzz2L6Fi0344
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Love her outfit, and she looks tired, naturally.
Any ID on her shoes?


----------



## afsweet

She looks like a genuinely hardworking lady and hands on mother. But, I'm wondering what she has done with her fabulous birkin collection now that she really only carries her own brand.


----------



## skislope15

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Love her outfit, and she looks tired, naturally.
> Any ID on her shoes?



The article said they were victoria beckham for manolo blanik heels


----------



## Jahpson

she looks so tired!


----------



## PurseNut911

She really does look tired. Probably burning candles at both ends trying to be a perfect mom, wife, and fashion designer all at the same time. She needs some down time fast.


----------



## Star1231

I don't like the visible tattoos on her wrists.  Not classy IMO.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks extremely tired... I don't think she has the same look in her eyes as Britney, but she does look like she needs a serious break - and a meal.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks tired, hungry and dehydrated. She's not going to age well.


----------



## eggpudding

She looks so gaunt and severe...FFS woman eat something, she definitely will not age well if she carries on like this.


----------



## Sternchen

Donatella looks like a trout!


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> Donatella looks like a trout!



I agree. Sorry for going off topic for a second, but Donatella's daughter looks so miserable most of the time, such a tiny, sad wisp of a young woman.


----------



## karo

Two more pics


----------



## labelwhore04

She's already not aging well. She should A) gain weight and B) smile more...and i bet she would look a thousand times better...oh and C) stop with that stupid pose, i hate it!

What i don't understand is older women who want to be stick thin. Being really skinny can look OK when you're young but when you're in your 30's/40's, it just makes you look way older than you are. It makes you look gaunt. Having a bit of meat on your bones when your older is not a bad thing. You can still be thin, just not stick thin.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. So many celeb women would look younger and better if they would gain a little weight - Victoria, Angelina, SJP, etc.


----------



## chicmom78

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree. So many celeb women would look younger and better if they would gain a little weight - Victoria, Angelina, SJP, etc.



Agreed. I just don't understand why they do it? What's wrong with eating well and doing exercise, Is gaining some muscle a bad thing? It just bothers me that these women obviously don't lead a healthy lifestyle and they have kids that watch this type of behavior


----------



## chloe0730

Must have the blouse it's gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

karo said:


> Two more pics



She looks like the skeletor. Did she ever talk about suffering from an eating disorder?

I know some women are naturally thin but it doesn't look natural on Victoria, it seems self inflicted. Even though she always looked grumpy she at least used to look healthy.


----------



## Chanel522

She is looking very thin and very exhausted.  I really get how important career is to some women even when they don't need to work and have families at home, but she needs to take a break and spend some time relaxing.  I know relaxing is different for everyone, but I don't feel like she can even enjoy anything when she looks like she could literally fall asleep standing up.  That isn't good for anyone.


----------



## Swanky

She looks the same as usual to me 
Same as usual is very thin and unhappy looking - always this way.


----------



## Chanel522

Yeah, but her eyes look drained.  Like how people look after they're sick and are feeling beat.  Idk, maybe it's just these pictures, but I feel like I want to give her a pillow and blanket.  A high priced cashmere Hermes blanket of course...lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the latest look..


----------



## Sasha2012

Davis is so handsome.

They were out celebrating Cruz's birthday. David's mother and sister came along.


----------



## love_addict919

Sasha2012 said:


> Davis is so handsome.
> 
> They were out celebrating Cruz's birthday. David's mother and sister came along.



I cant with harper. Shes to cute


----------



## Sasha2012

love_addict919 said:


> I cant with harper. Shes to cute



I know, she always has the most stylish outfits and a lil pout. Adorbz!


----------



## love_addict919

Sasha2012 said:


> I know, she always has the most stylish outfits and a lil pout. Adorbz!



Oh my god that pout. She will have her parents wrapped around her finger.


----------



## karo

Jet-setting Harper Beckham enjoys a kick around with father David and her brothers in the park after returning from New York


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute family..


----------



## Sarni

Really love this family....they seem to have got it right in every possible way!  Love the way the boys act with Harper. She is one blessed baby girl.


----------



## ellieroma

Poor little Harper, she looks so upset by all the photographers outside the restaurant (or where ever they are for Cruz's birthday)


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous family


----------



## Swanky

OMG all those boys doting over her. . . too much! 

She's going to be a rotten egg!


----------



## labelwhore04

Harper is gonna have a hard time dating when she's older, with all those protective big brothers


----------



## tangowithme

labelwhore04 said:


> Harper is gonna have a hard time dating when she's older, with all those protective big brothers



I pity her prospective boyfriends! 

Harper is such a cutiepie with her chubby little cheeks. I love the way David carries her around without any fuss. I do think, though, that Victoria needs a nice, long rest to recharge her batteries. 

Out of all the "celebs" who tried their hand at fashion design and failed, she is the one who has won acclaim. At first, no one took Victoria seriously - and look at her now! I wish her and her family all the best.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tangowithme said:


> I pity her prospective boyfriends!
> 
> Harper is such a cutiepie with her chubby little cheeks. I love the way David carries her around without any fuss. I do think, though, that Victoria needs a nice, long rest to recharge her batteries.
> 
> *Out of all the "celebs" who tried their hand at fashion design and failed, she is the one who has won acclaim. At first, no one took Victoria seriously - and look at her now! I wish her and her family all the best.*




*tango*, you seriously read my mind and said it so well!


----------



## karo

> On-trend tot! Harper Beckham does military chic in a navy soldier jacket and jodhpurs as she's carried through the Paris crowds by David
> 
> Her mum's one of the world's most high profile fashion designers and her younger brother's already a Burberry model.
> 
> So it's no surprise that 19-month-old Harper Beckham is already ahead in the style stakes, heading out in a startlingly on-trend outfit in Paris on Monday.
> 
> Giving the rest of her family a run for their money, the fashion-conscious tot was dressed in a buttoned-up Stella McCartney military jacket and beige jodhpurs and strapped ankle boots.
> 
> Making sure that all of her kids were dressed as fashionably as possible, Victoria and David Beckham took them to Paris on the Eurostar to celebrate Cruz's birthday.
> 
> The youngest of the clan was the most visible as the family made their way through the crowds, getting a ride in the arms of her footballer dad.
> 
> With her dark blonde hair tied in an on-trend top knot on top of her head, the little one seemed to have already perfected her mother's famous pout.
> 
> The tot was well-behaved as she walked through the City Of Lights, looking completely relaxed in her overly stylish travelling outfit.
> 
> And while the couple's three sons looked seriously stylish, it was baby Harper who really stood out in her fashion-forward ensemble, lifted through the crowds in the arms of her famous father.
> 
> Little Harper might only have been born 19 months ago, but she's spent all of her short life around her designer mother, and was even spotted running along the catwalk at her recent Paris Fashion Week show.
> 
> Victoria held son Cruz's hand as she lead the family through Paris, her blue top and skirt matching his bright blue bomber jacket.
> 
> While Cruz looked cool in his Burberry coat, Romeo cut a sharp figure in his beige mac while eldest child Brooklyn dressed for his age in a black quilted jacket.
> 
> The family are then believed to have headed to the £14,500-a-night Imperial Suite at the Bristol Hotel on the Faubourg Saint-Honore, where the sportsman will be staying throughout his stint with Paris St Germain.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...carried-Paris-crowds-David.html#ixzz2LNLoEfxS
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sternchen

Awwww, Harper!! 

She looks so scared. Don't be scared pretty girl


----------



## ByeKitty

Awww little Harper does not look pleased with all the pap attention at ALL... She's adorable though


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper's fashion reign continues.


----------



## angelnyc89

Protective brothers and a very protective dad.


----------



## karo

More pics of Victoria and Harper in Paris


----------



## legaldiva

She is all about the BBs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Harper is adorable. I give a lot of credit to this family.


----------



## Sasha2012

This evening in Paris.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Those shoes on Harper.


----------



## Swanky

It's an immense upkeeping I'll say that.  I won't give them anything for being proper parents and not dumping the kids on nannies.  But I will give mad props to doing that while traveling like a mutha, everyone looking good, etc. . .  
I'm pretty sure they're fully staffed on travel and at home which helps.


----------



## morgan20

Harper looking more and more like David....Ahhh


----------



## Belle49

This family is just pure perfection ugh!! Harper melts me, hell I'd give her whatever she wanted lol


----------



## summer2815

I would love to know what they are all like in person.  How their day to day lives are.  This family fascinates me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, love Harper's green shoes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

summer2815 said:


> I would love to know what they are all like in person.  How their day to day lives are.  This family fascinates me.



It would be very interesting to see them interact.


----------



## karo

On their way back to London


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is a beautiful little girl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where do they live now? Do they homeschool the boys?


----------



## Avril

VB's coat - wow. Fab!  ID?  They are all a ridiculously beautiful family!


Edit: it's from her latest collection.


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, everyone in this beautiful family is so fashionable.


----------



## theDuchess26

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where do they live now? Do they homeschool the boys?



They live in London now, Victoria has said the boys are all enrolled in their respective schools.

I wish the paps would exercise a little more respect for the children in most of these photos poor little Harper seems to be squinting, like the camera flashes are bothering her


----------



## twin-fun

My goodness, I can't believe how grown the boys are! Such gorgeous kids, all of them.


----------



## lovemysavior

I love VB hair color and easy waves.  I would love to go to a salon and ask for that color hair but wouldn't know what brown tone to ask for.


----------



## Swanky

Pictures are best anyhow


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham & Harper: London Eurostar Arrival with Brooklyn!
*






























Victoria Beckham carries her precious daughter Harper while stepping out of the Eurostar station on Friday (February 22) in London, England.

The 38-year-old fashion designer was joined by her older son Brooklyn.

On the same day, Victoria&#8216;s husband David Beckham was seen rocking a beanie at Gare du Nord&#8217;s Train Station in Paris.

The day after, Victoria posted a pic of luggage and tweeted, &#8220;Spotted in Milan! There is another VB?? X vb.&#8221;

justjared


----------



## Avril

Seriously. I need that coat.


----------



## Chanel522

Avril said:


> Seriously. I need that coat.



I need Harper!!  She is the cutest little thing ever.  Lol!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Their kids are so cute. I like Victoria's outfit.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like VB's whole outfit. I love her coat. I want it! I like her hair too.


----------



## love_addict919

Harper seriously hates the paparazzi


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com
*David & Victoria Beckham: Paris Saint-Germain Debut!
*



































Victoria Beckham keeps her head down as she arrives at the Gare du Nord train station by Eurostar to attend her hubby David Beckham&#8216;s debut Paris Saint-Germain match on Sunday (February 24) in Paris, France.

The day before, David, 37, waved to fans as he arrived at the Parc Des Princes Stadium with his brand new team.

A few days earlier, Victoria was spotted carrying her precious daughter Harper while stepping out of the Eurostar station in London, England.


----------



## eggpudding

Cutie patootie Harper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Victoria Beckham & Harper: London Eurostar Arrival with Brooklyn!
> *
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-02.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-03.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-04.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-05.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-06.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beckham-eurostar/victoria-beckham-harper-london-eurostar-arrival-with-brooklyn-07.jpg
> 
> Victoria Beckham carries her precious daughter Harper while stepping out of the Eurostar station on Friday (February 22) in London, England.
> 
> The 38-year-old fashion designer was joined by her older son Brooklyn.
> 
> On the same day, Victorias husband David Beckham was seen rocking a beanie at Gare du Nords Train Station in Paris.
> 
> The day after, Victoria posted a pic of luggage and tweeted, Spotted in Milan! There is another VB?? X vb.
> 
> justjared



I love her outfit here..


----------



## Belle49

David is so delicious, if any celebrity couple should have a sex tape it's them LOL


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham Leaves Paris After David Beckham's PSG Win!
*

































Victoria Beckham arrives off the train after leaving Paris, France on the Eurostar on Monday (February 25) in London, England.

The 38-year-old fashion designer was in Paris to watch her hubby David Beckham&#8216;s Paris Saint-Germain debut. PSG won 2-0 against Marseille! Congrats!

On Wednesday (February 27), David will start for the first time on the team as midfielder, replacing Marco Verratti.


----------



## Swanky

zimbio

*This is What Happens When David Beckham Goes to a Store - You HAVE to See These Photos, Inside*






David Beckham stopped by the Adidas store on Paris' Champs-Elysees today

David Beckham, soccer star and all-around hot guy, stopped by the Adidas store on Paris' Champs-Elysees today. Want to see what happens when one of the world's most famous sports stars shows up on one of the busiest, most touristed streets on earth? This:


----------



## Swanky

*Balancing act: Victoria Beckham teams her pencil-thin heels with super skinny jeans on shopping trip with sister*

When most people are getting dressed for an epic shopping trip, they're more likely to reach for a pair of comfortable shoes.
But, of course, Victoria Beckham isn't most people and manages to traipse around all day in pencil-thin heels.
The fashion designer, 38, pulled off quite a feat by managing to balance in the black suede pumps, which had incredibly thin heels, as she shopped with her sister in London on Thursday.




Super skinny: Victoria Beckham wears a pair of tight fitting jeans, black sweater and vertiginous heels as she shops in London on Thursday




Balancing act: Although used to high heels, to be able to walk on those super-thin shoes would have been a feat
Obviously the theme for the outfit was skinny, with Posh opting for some tight jeans - which appeared a bit too long for the former Spice Girl as they were bunched around the ankle.

She completely her ensemble with a black jumper and carried one of her many designer handbags.
The mother-of-four and younger sister Louise Flood started off in Mayfair, where they bought some clothes in Balenciaga in Mount Street.




Girlie shopping trip: Victoria was joined by her younger sister Louise Flood




Busy: Victoria's shopping trip comes after a frantic few weeks balancing her fashion empire and family duties
They then moved on to Dover Street Market, before popping into Selfridges in Oxford Street.
February has been an incredibly busy week for both David and Victoria.
Victoria had to prepare two shows at New York Fashion Week, which were received well by critics.
She also attended fashion shows during London and Milan Fashion Weeks.




Glossy: The 38-year-old left her long brown hair flow naturally in loose waves
Last week, the family spent a few days in Paris, where David spends half the week while playing and training with his new team Paris St Germain.
Last week, Victoria joined her mother-in-law Sandra and sister-in-law Joanne at the Parcs des Princes stadium for watch David's first ever game with the team.
However, she remained back in the UK with the children as David did his first start on Wednesday night.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jeans-shopping-trip-sister.html#ixzz2MGAWwDZ0


----------



## scarlet555

That zipper on the skinny jeans looks horrid


----------



## Sasha2012

where'd her butt go?


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> where'd her butt go?



It left the planet many years ago!!


----------



## eggpudding

She looks horrible being that gaunt for so long and her style game has fallen off. Urgh. Eat something Vicky and stop taking everything so seriously!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her bag. Jeans look bad.


----------



## angelnyc89

Harper Beckham&#8217;s $2,200 Designer Shoe Collection: Not For Babies!

Victoria and David Beckham's daughter, Harper, isn't even two years old and she's already amassed a designer shoe collection to rival Carrie Bradshaw. This week, two British tabloids&#8212; Grazia and The Daily Mail&#8212; took to the time to tally up the cost of every Chloe, Hermes and Bonpoint bootie worn by baby Becks in the past year. The figure they came up with? Close to 1,500 pounds, or roughly $2,275. Considering the fact that she's still barely walking, that's pretty astounding figure. Check out some of the best dressed baby feet on the planet.  -By Elise Sole

http://shine.yahoo.com/photos/baby-harper-beckham-designer-shoe-slideshow/

Its a slideshow of her shoes.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her coat and the 2nd pair of shoes she changed into.


----------



## Sasha2012

This is rare..no heels!

Romeo is so cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her boys are so cute. I love those shoes with the pearls on them.


----------



## nicole2730

Sasha2012 said:


> This is rare..no heels!
> 
> Romeo is so cute.



REALLY love this look - she actually is dressed like a "normal" mom!
her jacket is gorgeous, curious who makes those flat boots too...


----------



## theDuchess26

Her line has such great coats,  love the shoes with the pearls on them


----------



## lovemysavior

That's it....I am printing one of these pics and taking it to a beauty shop.  I want her hair length, style and color.


----------



## eggpudding

Such a sweet pic with Romeo.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her boys are so cute. I *love those shoes with the pearls on them*.



Can anyone ID her shoes? Like the black boots, too!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can anyone ID her shoes? Like the black boots, too!





VB's shoes are CHANEL, they are gorgeous!


----------



## mundodabolsa

theDuchess26 said:


> *Her line has such great coats,*  love the shoes with the pearls on them



so agree, I'm dying over the merlot one in particular.  really trying hard to convince myself that it's way too much $$ and that I don't wear anything but black coats.  but man, vb makes it look sooooo good.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondLadyLove said:


> VB's shoes are CHANEL, they are gorgeous!



Thanks so much, I am on the hunt!


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 9)


----------



## karo

More pics from the game


----------



## nillacobain

^I love Harper little coat!


----------



## VanessaJean

ID on her sunnies?


----------



## twin-fun

What a cutie Harper is. Love all her gray clothes! So much fresher than all the pink and purple I see on so many little girls...


----------



## labelwhore04

Harper is adorable! She really looks like David.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Harper's coat..so adorable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is so cute.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

twin-fun said:


> What a cutie Harper is. Love all her gray clothes! So much fresher than all the pink and purple I see on so many little girls...



This! so cute yet classy.


----------



## simona7

Oh my... that Harper is just too precious! I love the way Victoria dresses her as well.


----------



## eggpudding

Omggg Harper  

I want to pinch those cheeks so bad.


----------



## karo

*Its in her genes! Victoria Beckham dresses Harper in matching denim skinnies while doting David keeps her close*

Her mum is somewhat of a fashionista who started her design career with a range of jeans.
So its no surprise that Harper Beckham is already rocking the trendiest of denim styles  classic skinny jeans. 
And  making sure her little girl's in step with the style queen herself,  Victoria slipped into a matching pair which she paraded while hitting  the pavement with husband David in London on Wednesday.
The little girl, who is fast managing to  turn more heads than her mum when it comes to cute clothes,  wore her  little jeans with her favourite fur-trimmed jacket.Her hair was pulled off her face in a messy bun and her baby chic look was completed with a pair of tan shoe boots.
Victoria meanwhile wore her tight-fitting trousers with a large and puff-sleeved blue jacket with cropped sleeves. 

 Adding inches to her legs she wore a  classic looking pair of stiletto heels and ever the A-lister she wore a  large pair of sunglasses.
Her  brunette locks had been styled in a way that drew attention to her hair  extensions, as on top there was plenty of volume, while thin looking  curls fell around her shoulders. 
Husband  David seemed to be experimenting with his look as he wore a large red  patterned scarf around his neck, in what looked like something more  suited to a hippy than a footballer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...--doting-David-keeps-close.html#ixzz2NXhkkdEA 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria must not be cold, lol..


----------



## nillacobain

^Love Haper's jeans!! I can't with her... she's just too cute!


----------



## karo

*How does she find the time? Victoria Beckham takes Harper and Romeo to cheer on her niece in small village production*

She's mother to four children, wife  to a successful footballer and a busy businesswoman but Victoria Beckham  always has time for her family. 

On  Saturday she took Harper and Romeo to theatre in Hertfordshire to cheer  on her niece, who was performing in a small village production. 

The  trio were there to cheer on Victoria's sister Louise's daughter  Talullah and the fashion designer took time out from her busy schedule  to show her support. 

Victoria and her children attempted  to keep a low profile at the Three Counties Youth Ballet: Let's Dance!  show, but it's likely their presence stole some of the limelight from  the action on stage. 

The mother-of-four was  given the VIP treatment by staff at the venue and was let in through the back door to avoid being mobbed by fans.
Instead of heading to London's famous West End to catch one of the many award  winning plays and musicals on offer, Victoria supported the small  production.
The fashion designer looked as good as she always does in a pair of leopard print high heels and some skinny jeans.
 However, it was young Romeo who really shone as he wore a smart electric blue two piece suit.
 The Burberry model showed his  charming side and was seen carrying a bouquet of flowers, no doubt a  gift for his cousin Talullah to congratulate her on her performance. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-small-village-production.html#ixzz2NpYqIisd 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​


----------



## bisousx

Aww he has her cheekbones and nose! How cute


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^Good article about VB, *karo*!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## karo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^^Good article about VB, *karo*!
> Thanks for posting it.


You're welcome *VigeeLeBrun*


----------



## karo

*Forget Posh... Harper's going to be a Sporty Spice! David's daughter gets an urban makeover in striped boots and bomber jacket*

With a mother like Victoria Beckham, Harper surely has her choice of the most cutting-edge and feminine dresses and skirts.
But the little girl went for a tomboy approach to her ensemble on Monday as she headed out with her father David in London.
Harper sported a pair of £80 Little Marc Jacobs striped rain boots, with a £120 satin Stella McCartney bomber jacket and jeans.
 The 20-month-old tot wore her hair down  as she enjoyed some time with her father, who looked as dapper as ever  in jeans, a navy coat and tweed flat cap.
After  toddling along on the paved streets, David was seen giving his little  girl a helping hand as the pair got into their waiting car and sped  along to their next destination.
Judging by Harper's outfit, it seems that her mother's prediction that she could turn into a tomboy is true.
Victoria said in a previous interview: 'If she turns out to be a tomboy - with three brothers, it can happen.  I'll be okay with that.'
But David said Harper has both tomboyish and feminine aspects about her,  adding: 'She is a mixture of us both. She is walking and running around  and the boys are running with her to make sure she doesn't fall. She is  also kicking the ball around while she is carrying handbags.''

David is doing his best to spend as much time with 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...triped-boots-bomber-jacket.html#ixzz2NvReNZMw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​


----------



## love_addict919

Harper is the cutest thing. IMO the cutest celeb baby


----------



## sabrunka

love_addict919 said:


> Harper is the cutest thing. IMO the cutest celeb baby



Agreed! The whole family is very attractive! I can imagine the boys being the next Justin Biebers lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

love_addict919 said:


> Harper is the cutest thing. *IMO the cutest celeb baby*



Agree 1000%!!!
The whole family is ridiculously handsome.


----------



## Avril

I love how when Harper's with Victoria, she's dressed all girly but when she's with David, she's all cool and sporty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Harper's shoes crack me up in those latest pics..so cute.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Harper is too cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

karo said:


> *Forget Posh... Harper's going to be a Sporty Spice! David's daughter gets an urban makeover in striped boots and bomber jacket*
> 
> With a mother like Victoria Beckham, Harper surely has her choice of the most cutting-edge and feminine dresses and skirts.
> But the little girl went for a tomboy approach to her ensemble on Monday as she headed out with her father David in London.
> Harper sported a pair of £80 Little Marc Jacobs striped rain boots, with a £120 satin Stella McCartney bomber jacket and jeans.
> The 20-month-old tot wore her hair down  as she enjoyed some time with her father, who looked as dapper as ever  in jeans, a navy coat and tweed flat cap.
> After  toddling along on the paved streets, David was seen giving his little  girl a helping hand as the pair got into their waiting car and sped  along to their next destination.
> Judging by Harper's outfit, it seems that her mother's prediction that she could turn into a tomboy is true.
> Victoria said in a previous interview: 'If she turns out to be a tomboy - with three brothers, it can happen.  I'll be okay with that.'
> But David said Harper has both tomboyish and feminine aspects about her,  adding: 'She is a mixture of us both. She is walking and running around  and the boys are running with her to make sure she doesn't fall. She is  also kicking the ball around while she is carrying handbags.''
> 
> David is doing his best to spend as much time with
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...triped-boots-bomber-jacket.html#ixzz2NvReNZMw
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​​​



This is adorable! Daddy's little girl.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


>



VB looks great, love those shoes and that dress!


----------



## Swanky

*The best lecture ever! David Beckham lifts up his top to reveal his toned torso and his tattoo as he speaks to students at Peking university *
David Beckham suffered an embarrassing slip-upon Saturday so what better way to distract attention away from his blunder than by showing off his toned torso. 
The 37-year-old footballer flashed his abdominal muscles to reveal a tattoo while talking to students at Peking University on Sunday. 
David lifted up his shirt to show off the design, which is inked down the left hand side of his body. 




Flashing some flesh: David Beckham lifted up his shirt to reveal a tattoo while speaking to students at Peking university on Sunday
The tattoo is Chinese characters and reads: 'Life and death are determined by fate, rank and riches decreed by Heaven.'
David was asked by a student to show off his tattoo and he happily obliged, albeit with a cheeky smile on his face. 
As well as showing off his body, David gave a short talk to students and he was invited to play a traditional Chinese instrument. 




Happy to oblige: The 37-year-old footballer was asked to reveal his tattoo and he happily obliged




Bet the students are paying attention: spoke on stage and wore a dapper suit for the occasion

Showing off his torso is one way to detract attention away from his fall on Saturday.
The Paris St Germain star dropped to the ground in front of a group of young Chinese footballers as he attempted to demonstrate how to execute the perfect kick.














Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...students-Peking-university.html#ixzz2OUP6oZ4f


----------



## Swanky

I'm sort of surprised he never fixed his teeth. . .  just an observation I always make when I see him smiling.  He's so handsome.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sort of surprised he never fixed his teeth. . .  just an observation I always make when I see him smiling.  He's so handsome.



I thought it was a shadow on his teeth.  Guess I never noticed his teeth my eyes were probably else where on him.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love him and his family, he's great.


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sort of surprised he never fixed his teeth. . .  just an observation I always make when I see him smiling.  He's so handsome.



I like his teeth, it gives him character. He's very handsome.

(March 26)


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sort of surprised he never fixed his teeth. . .  just an observation I always make when I see him smiling.  He's so handsome.



I think he got them fixed somehow. If you look back at their engagement period his teeth were different.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute, although jeans don't flatter her.


----------



## bisousx

Great. Someone else with a Chinese symbol tattoo.


----------



## simona7

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sort of surprised he never fixed his teeth. . .  just an observation I always make when I see him smiling.  He's so handsome.



Ha... I was thinking the same thing. It's more the color as opposed to them being fixed. Almost looks like a smoker's color of teeth. However, he's still hot as hell!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Victoria has absolutely no butt....not even a tiny hint of one. Those jeans really make it obvious. 

Her online store is open. I browsed and most of the items can be found on NAP, BG, NM, etc. I was expecting more.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Victoria has absolutely no butt....not even a tiny hint of one. Those jeans really make it obvious.
> 
> *Her online store is open.* I browsed and most of the items can be found on NAP, BG, NM, etc. I was expecting more.



Thanks for the notice of VB's online store. It will be great to see her collection all in one place. 
She hopefully will feature exclusive designs in the future on the site.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Oh lordy, this man


----------



## Ladybug09

bisousx said:


> Aww he has her cheekbones and nose! How cute


Pre or Post PS?


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks cute, although jeans don't flatter her.



Her but has disappeared before out eyes or has she always been square?

(March 27)

Harper is so cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she's always been that way. When you have approximately no fat on your body you don't have a butt.


----------



## ellieroma

oh so cute! i love how they both so obviously enjoy being parents and being with their children.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute photos of David and Harper..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love everything she's wearing and Harper and David are so cute! Love this family.


----------



## theDuchess26

Harper is the cutest little thing, love the photos with her and David

Was just browsing Victoria's e-commerce site, she must be very proud of herself her line is great and has accomplished a lot, but boy those prices!


----------



## Shoesanddresses

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Victoria has absolutely no butt....not even a tiny hint of one. Those jeans really make it obvious.
> 
> .



Yeah, I hadn't noticed how flat it was before but those jeans really highlight it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Shoesanddresses said:


> Yeah, I hadn't noticed how flat it was before but those jeans really highlight it.



I will take that!


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria, Harper and the boys have landed back in LA


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where do they live now? LA, London, Paris?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where do they live now? LA, London, Paris?



I heard that they were living at Le Bristol Hotel in Paris. An update, please!


----------



## ~bastet

theDuchess26 said:


> Was just browsing Victoria's e-commerce site, she must be very proud of herself her line is great and has accomplished a lot, but boy those prices!



IKR?! I love her bags but there's no way I'm paying those prices for one.


----------



## legaldiva

Sasha2012 said:


>


 
Can anyone ID these shoes?  Manolo?


----------



## cindylouwho

the shoes are nicholas kirkwood


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I heard that they were living at Le Bristol Hotel in Paris. An update, please!



I think they are in London but they definitely spend they time between London and Paris. London is their home at the moment because of the school and stuff.

Harper looks adorable above! Those boots are so cute!


----------



## Happy Luppy

This woman always amazes me by dressing up everyday + high heels and to be able to juggle her motherhood and being a designer.


----------



## Swanky

Lol! Did V teach Harper to pose with her hand on her face too?


----------



## eggpudding

^I was thinking the same thing ... 

But seriously, how on earth does VB hold Harper like that without dropping her. It's so ridiculous, literally replacing her stupid (not-meant-to-be-handheld) VB label bag with Harper as an accessory. 

I used to be the biggest VB stan but now... I feel liker her style game, fashion game, everything is falling off. She looks so unhealthy.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hmm.. To me her style game has improved over the past year and a half or so... She used to wear one designer from head to toe, I hate that. Also, she's been less "flashy" in her style choices. For instance, she's leaving the patent croc Hermès at home.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I like her style, she is a skinny-minny but so are many models, and we don't call them out.
Love her collection. She has a great family, career and life-style. Enough said.


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria takes the kids out for lunch, 

I really like her outfit here and Harper as cute as always


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theDuchess26 said:


> Victoria takes the kids out for lunch,
> 
> I really like her outfit here and Harper as cute as always



OK, she doesn't look like Posh Spice, but looks like a working mommy, taking her kids to lunch. That's good enough for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This jeans are much more flattering to her rear than those other ones were.


----------



## MarieG

^ I agree! I think she looks great! Can anyone ID her pants?


----------



## rocket06

Can anyone ID her sunglasses?  Is it vb?


----------



## theDuchess26

MarieG said:


> ^ I agree! I think she looks great! Can anyone ID her pants?


 
Her jeans are her own brand, which means the price is well out there

http://www.victoriabeckham.com/shop/category/denim

The sunglasses might be her brand as well though I dont see them on the site


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love her top. 

Harper is so cute!


----------



## MarieG

theDuchess26 said:


> Her jeans are her own brand, which means the price is well out there
> 
> http://www.victoriabeckham.com/shop/category/denim
> 
> The sunglasses might be her brand as well though I dont see them on the site



Thank you! I think I'll stick with my trusty Hudsons. The look just as good


----------



## Sasha2012

Departing LAX (April 15)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Those shoes are great and that skirt is about the size of a hanky


----------



## ByeKitty

She just comes off as so shallow...


----------



## MarieG

Love her latest looks! She looks great!


----------



## Michele26

ByeKitty said:


> She just comes off as so shallow...



I think she's a very insecure person. She comes off so down to earth whenever I see her interviewed. She can't step out of her house unless in her mind she's dressed perfectly.


----------



## chinableu

ByeKitty said:


> She just comes off as so shallow...



I think she's just hungry.


----------



## Shoesanddresses

I think she looks great in those photos. Her legs look amazing


----------



## legaldiva

cindylouwho said:


> the shoes are nicholas kirkwood


 
Thank you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Harper is so cute! VB looks good but woah, her legs are so thin.


----------



## love_addict919

Such a cute family. It looks like they spend a lot if time together which is great


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics of them leaving LA and arriving in London.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Harper


----------



## hunnyplaya

For me, Harper is hands down the cutest celebrity baby girl out there


----------



## chinableu

hunnyplaya said:


> For me, Harper is hands down the cutest celebrity baby girl out there



I'm in love with both Harper and Sandra Bullock's Louis.


----------



## wilding

I miss the pebbles hair doo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her eldest is so handsome!


----------



## L etoile

I'm surprised that she doesn't travel on a private plane with a staff/nanny.  Maybe she's more down-to-earth than I thought.  I know that I'm not together enough to travel commercial with 4 kids and no help.  I'm impressed.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It would be seriously expensive to fly  private every time they hop back and forth from LA to London.


----------



## ByeKitty

Michele26 said:


> I think she's a very insecure person. She comes off so down to earth whenever I see her interviewed. She can't step out of her house unless in her mind she's dressed perfectly.



You're probably right... I was saying that because there seems to be such an emphasis on looks in her life.. She does seem like a devoted mother which is great.


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria and family on a shopping trip in Paris 

Love the photo of Cruz helping the bodygaurd with Harpers stroller


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theDuchess26 said:


> Victoria and family on a shopping trip in Paris
> 
> Love the photo of Cruz helping the bodygaurd with Harpers stroller



This family seems to be really hunted down by the paparazzi ~ Grrr, they don't look happy. The price of fame, I guess.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like Victoria's pants. Harper is so cute and it so precious how her boys care for their little sister.


----------



## ellieroma

Poor little Harper always looks so worried by the photogs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like Vicki's pants but Harpers top knot is too cute.


----------



## lulu212121

Were her hems let down? There's a white line towards the bottom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The kids look cute! Hate Victoria's jeans..


----------



## Sasha2012

At the Louvre (April 21)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You can tell everyone in the family fawns over little Harper.


----------



## Nat

chinableu said:


> I think she's just hungry.



Made me chuckle! :giggles:


----------



## sabrunka

I love this family  Favourite celebs to look at and gawk over haha.  I think people need to give it a rest with harassing Victoria though.  She's probably already super stressed with her life... if she thinks she looks and is feeling good, then hell, let her be!


----------



## eggpudding

Harper and Cruz....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sabrunka said:


> I love this family  Favourite celebs to look at and gawk over haha.  I think people need to give it a rest with harassing Victoria though.  She's probably already super stressed with her life... if she thinks she looks and is feeling good, then hell, let her be!



Can't even imagine the pressure of living with constant photographers in my face. Let alone my entire family!


----------



## Avril

Harper needs a pair of sunglasses like her momma  Then the paparazzi cameras may not annoy her as much  The poor lil thing though, all those paps must be very scary for her. I love how her brothers all help out with her, it is just too cute!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

My Mother looked at a few pics and her reaction "Mah God... she seems lovely, she seems like a devoted mother, she seems to have a sense of fashion... but can she sometimes loosen up and dress like it's not a friggin' runway 24/7?" sooo unexpected I laughed for 10min


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper is too cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Harper is a cutie! and getting big fast.


----------



## Avril

Omg! That last pic of Harper with David is just adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pics of David and Harper are just


----------



## Chloe_chick999

In a few months Harper is going to weigh more than Victoria!  I love the pic where she is touching the hand of the Concierge.


----------



## theDuchess26

Harper is the cutest thing and I love the way Victoria dresses her, girly but not overly girly


----------



## Michele26

Chloe_chick999 said:


> *In a few months Harper is going to weigh** more than Victoria! * I love the pic where she is touching the hand of the Concierge.



I sat that all the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

At London's Royal Festival Hall (April 28)


----------



## berrydiva

Victoria's feet in that third picture. Guess wearing all of those pointy toe sky high heels everywhere has to mess with your feet eventually.


----------



## perfecto

Harper is adorable!!!  And I really like her Vogue Festival outfit, it looks so good on her.

In regards to her feet, I think she's talked about having surgery to get bunions removed and her doctor recommended she not wear heels anymore but she still does it, haha.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don;t like how the latest outfit looks on her. It's baggy and just doesn't work for her. I think someone like JLo would look fab in it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like that she dresses Harper in pretty, but comfy clothes, unlike say Katie Holmes and Rachel Zoe.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> At London's Royal Festival Hall (April 28)



She is killing it with the white heels, the shoe of the season.


----------



## perfecto

VigeeLeBrun said:


> She is killing it with the white heels, the shoe of the season.


Do you know who the designer is?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

perfecto said:


> Do you know who the designer is?



Casadei

http://www.barneys.com/Casadei-Contrast-Piped-Pump/502427976,default,pd.html?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perfecto said:


> Do you know who the designer is?



No, but I just bought a pair of white heels from Celine. 
They are amazing.


----------



## theDuchess26

I think the shoes are the only thing I like about the Vogue festival outfit it really overwhelms her tiny frame


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not feeling that outfit. It's not bad, but it's not good either.


----------



## love_addict919

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Not feeling that outfit. It's not bad, but it's not good either.



I agree. It looks good, but shes swimming in it. Either its supposed to look like that or she needs to size down


----------



## mundodabolsa

I love everything about her last outfit. the proportions and size are just right and I think very intentional. 

love the colors, LOVE the aviators, even her over shiny and buffed skin looks somehow right.


----------



## perfecto

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Casadei
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Casadei-Contrast-Piped-Pump/502427976,default,pd.html?


Thanks!


----------



## karo

David out with Harper


----------



## blingaholic

Aww she's all sleepy looking


----------



## Belle49

He's effin hot and seeing him with Harper le sigh he is such a DILF


----------



## love_addict919

Belle49 said:


> He's effin hot and seeing him with Harper le sigh he is such a DILF



Seriously! So agree hehe


----------



## theDuchess26

Did not think Harper could be any cuter


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is such a cutie patootie!!


----------



## Swanky

*Is that what you look like WITHOUT hair extensions? Victoria Beckham tweets behind-the-scenes snaps with cropped 'do*

At the height of the Spice Girls fame, she was the Posh one known for her sleek, chin scraping bob.
But singer turned fashion designer Victoria Beckham is now more associated with a wealth of long hair, teased perfectly into a sleek ponytail or loose curls.
Although never one to keep her style samey Victoria shared a behind-the-scenes picture of one of her photoshoots minus about five inches of mane.





Has she ditched the hair extensions? Victoria Beckham tweets a picture of what looks like a new cropped do
Mother of four Victoria looked relatively make-up free as she shared the 'selfie' on Twitter, with the caption: 'Loving the hair!'
Although a mass of dark hair may be hiding in her snug white bathrobe Victoria looked like she was enjoying a more choppy style.
Hairdresser Tina Outen looked pretty pleased with herself, although being snapped near the designer is hardly a chore for anyone.
Victoria shared snaps of her on the shoot although it is unclear exactly where the former Spice Girl was or what she was modelling. 




'So excited to be working with Boo George': Victoria shared these behind the scenes snaps







The long and short of it: Victoria Beckham with long hair earlier this year (left) and with a short bob in 2009 
Victoria gave a unique insight into her life at last weekend's two-day Vogue Festival in London on Sunday where fashion fans queued around the block after and paid £40 a ticket to hear her talk about her work and family life.
Clearly surprised at the turn out she told the enraptured audience: 'I didn't expect so many people. If you'd told me how many, I might have got up and sung a song. Now that would have been a worry.'
The former Spice Girl turned fashion designer gave a detailed insight into the team that helps her handle the demands of a career and motherhood - which unsurprisingly includes a nanny.




Ready for her close up: Victoria also shared this 'selfie' showing her flawless skin
Victoria said: &#8216;I don&#8217;t know how I do it. It is a juggling act. It&#8217;s no different for me than any other mum.
&#8216;I get up very early and go through spelling tests and times tables tests with the kids like any working mum.
'I am also up late because I have a baby and a 14-year-old who refuses to go to bed. So I don&#8217;t get as much sleep as I would maybe like.




Keeping covered! Victoria keeps snug on the shoot
&#8216;But I have great people who handle my schedule. If there&#8217;s a parents&#8217; night or Easter bonnet parade or nativity parade I plan around that so I can be heavily involved.
&#8216;But it&#8217;s difficult juggling working, having the children, having a husband who travels. I do have a bit of help, I have a nanny, I can&#8217;t do it all myself.
&#8216;I really enjoy being a mum, I love them [her children] and I&#8217;d do anything for them. But I also love what I do. I think anyone who says it&#8217;s easy is lying.&#8217;


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-scenes-snaps-cropped-do.html#ixzz2S0nx4ZDN


----------



## tangowithme

Belle49 said:


> He's effin hot and seeing him with Harper le sigh he is such a DILF



And on top of his good looks, he seems to be such a kind man and devoted husband (never mind rumors in the past) and father. 

I love seeing Harper with her bare little feet, carried by Dad when she is sooo sleepy. Such sweet pictures.


----------



## lovemysavior

I wanna see her hair...and I wanna know why most hairdressers have bad hair.....lol...


----------



## theDuchess26

Can't wait to see the new 'do, I loved her hair back in 2009, just hope she doesnt go back to that pob


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

What a great family! They seem to be able to be able to handle their fame reasonably, unlike some other celebs.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Harper is so cute


----------



## ellieroma

I love how they dress Harper. She always looks cute without being overly girly.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wow Harper really looks like her mom.  Right down to the distinctive mouth.  Hope she isn't as stingy with her smiles!


----------



## Belle49

lovemysavior said:


> I wanna see her hair...and I wanna know why most hairdressers have bad hair.....lol...




Ha SERIOUSLY! My hairdresser's hair is a HOT MESS


----------



## karo

Out in London


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BabyDollChic

Sasha2012 said:


> At London's Royal Festival Hall (April 28)



Can anyone ID her sunnies?


----------



## theDuchess26

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone ID her sunnies?


 
Her sunnies might be her own brand try perusing victoriabeckham.com


----------



## theDuchess26

Leaving London to go see David in Paris for his birthday. 

​


----------



## greenpaix

Can Harper be any cuter!!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Harper is such a darling!


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper in her skinny jeans and loafers, too cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Paris (May 3)


----------



## love_addict919

Harper is the cutest. Why is victoria literally swimming in her clothes lately... THAT big and baggy is not a good look


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks yummy..in those recent photos.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

love_addict919 said:


> Harper is the cutest. Why is victoria literally swimming in her clothes lately... THAT big and baggy is not a good look



I, on the other hand, love her in that "big" and "baggy" look. It really suits her and, obviously, Victoria has a great style and knows what suits her and what not so she rarely or actually never makes a mistake.

HARPER! Gosh, she is such a cutie.. and her Dad. Oh, Harper & David are match made   in heaven.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pants really just don't seem to work for Victoria.


----------



## love_addict919

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I, on the other hand, love her in that "big" and "baggy" look. It really suits her and, obviously, Victoria has a great style and knows what suits her and what not so she rarely or actually never makes a mistake.
> 
> HARPER! Gosh, she is such a cutie.. and her Dad. Oh, Harper & David are match made   in heaven.



I, on the other hand, realize we all have different opinions


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

love_addict919 said:


> I, on the other hand, realize we all have different opinions



Haha, true that, and don't worry, I respect that. 

But I really think she looks great in that oversized suit; it is way better than those skinny jeans in which she has no ***.


----------



## love_addict919

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Haha, true that, and don't worry, I respect that.
> 
> But I really think she looks great in that oversized suit; it is way better than those skinny jeans in which she has no ***.



I get what your saying. I like the baggy look too... But when your as thin as her, you cant go TO baggy or else it leaves fashion and just ends up looking like your wearing a trash bag


----------



## Sasha2012

Paris (May 4)


----------



## Avril

I'm LOVING those jeans. Are they her own line?


----------



## Vidarose

Avril said:


> I'm LOVING those jeans. Are they her own line?



Me too. Her legs look amazing!


----------



## MarieG

Vidarose said:


> Me too. Her legs look amazing!



Totally agree!


----------



## rocket06

Avril said:


> I'm LOVING those jeans. Are they her own line?



Yup. Her own line.


----------



## sabrunka

Omg Harper!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot get over how attractive all their children are!


----------



## theDuchess26

Her legs do look amazing in those jeans and Harper a doll as usual


----------



## Michele26

She wears 5" heels while carrying Harper!  Maybe that's part of the reason she always has her head down, she's watching where she steps.....?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Michele26 said:


> She wears 5" heels while carrying Harper!  Maybe that's *part of the reason she always has her head down,* *she's watching where she steps.....?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Could be, I have to watch where I walk when I am in heels even though I am not carrying a baby!


----------



## bisbee

Vidarose said:


> Me too. Her legs look amazing!



She looks like a sudden breeze could knock her over.


----------



## karo

*Sightseeing in style! David and Victoria Beckham take the children for day out at the Eiffel Tower*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-children-day-Eiffel-Tower.html#ixzz2SS1WTeeE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

*Just the two of them! David and Victoria Beckham have some rare alone time as they head out together for romantic day*

They're rarely spotted out and about without at least one of their four children in tow.
But  David and Victoria Beckham seemed to have carved out some alone time  for themselves on Saturday, as they headed out for lunch together.

Leaving  their Paris hotel, the couple looked happy to be spending time on their  own, although it wasn't long before they were rejoined by baby Harper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-time-head-romantic-lunch.html#ixzz2SS1zNYbw 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The two of them alone, so romantic! Although they look like fantastic parents.
Am traveling to Paris at the end of the month and I think we are staying at the same hotel where David is currently living. 
Fingers crossed that we get a sighting.


----------



## dannii

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The two of them alone, so romantic! Although they look like fantastic parents.
> Am traveling to Paris at the end of the month and I think we are staying at the same hotel where David is currently living.
> Fingers crossed that we get a sighting.



Do you know which hotel it is?


----------



## Avril

dannii said:


> Do you know which hotel it is?



It's the Le Bristol hotel.


----------



## Belle49

Harper is easily the cutest Hollywood baby out there


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> *Sightseeing in style! David and Victoria Beckham take the children for day out at the Eiffel Tower*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-children-day-Eiffel-Tower.html#ixzz2SS1WTeeE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Can anyone ID Harper's little shoes? Are they leather or rubber maryjanes?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dannii said:


> Do you know which hotel it is?



I read that David Beckham was staying Hotel Le Bristol in Paris, which is also one of my favorite hotels.


----------



## ByeKitty

I just LOVE how Victoria looks in "oversized" clothing... It just looks so, so great on her. I love when fabrics are able to, y'know, move.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

nillacobain said:


> Can anyone ID Harper's little shoes? Are they leather or rubber maryjanes?



Hard to tell but it looks like Comme Des Garcons...


----------



## rocket06

Avril said:


> It's the Le Bristol hotel.



 Thanks! Very cool hotel.


----------



## nillacobain

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hard to tell but it looks like Comme Des Garcons...



Thank you


----------



## dannii

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I read that David Beckham was staying Hotel Le Bristol in Paris, which is also one of my favorite hotels.



Thank you


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria arrives in NYC, I really like the coat


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 9)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not sure how I feel about the latest outfit. That blue skirt with the brown and black top isn't working for me. I love the top tho.


----------



## Dawn72

dVb is really into bright bottoms now. Orange, bright blue. I'm not surprised if other fashion houses follow suit. I'm already seeing advertisements of people carrying bags the unusual way she carries her


----------



## Midge S

That blue skirt looks like it is on backwards.   The fit is very odd and the fabric is wintry, but it's a pretty color.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That skirt is not good. I do like the top though.


----------



## Swanky

Seems like most designers are into brights. I've been buying bright colored jeans for a year now.


----------



## Avril

Not a fan of the skirt but I am loving the orange pants, coat and shirt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the latest outfit. That blue skirt with the brown and black top isn't working for me. I love the top tho.



Very much a color-block look and I kind of like it. Her blue skirt reminds me of the Hermes BE leather color.


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 10)

Love her shoes.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I see a smile?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Chinese Warrior said:


> I see a smile?!!!!!!!!



She posted this on twitter


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

:giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

New York City (May 11)


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just love her sense of style...love that all black outfit with those shoes... gorgeous! She must  do a lot of foot baths in order to wear heels everyday


----------



## ByeKitty

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just love her sense of style...love that all black outfit with those shoes... gorgeous! She must  do a lot of foot baths in order to wear heels everyday



Does that really help?


----------



## DesigningStyle

theDuchess26 said:


> Leaving London to go see David in Paris for his birthday.
> 
> ​



Yes!  Harper smiles!  Victoria can take some lessons from her beautiful baby girl!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sasha2012 said:


> She posted this on twitter



Is that her real Twitter account?  Or is it a poser's account?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ That was posted to her real account.

I love that sleeveless coat she's wearing in the latest pics. LOVE IT.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ByeKitty said:


> Does that really help?


I have no idea, I'm just sayin she wears heels everyday, and one would think that her feet would be screaming, just an observation


----------



## ByeKitty

CoachGirl12 said:


> I have no idea, I'm just sayin she wears heels everyday, and one would think that her feet would be screaming, just an observation



Oh yes, I'm sure they are... I think she's willing to accept the pain that comes with looking "stylish". Didn't she also have severe bunions, after which her doctor told her not to wear heels anymore? The sky high heels are obviously very important to her!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ByeKitty said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure they are... I think she's willing to accept the pain that comes with looking "stylish". Didn't she also have severe bunions, after which her doctor told her not to wear heels anymore? The sky high heels are obviously very important to her!


Yeah she must be in pain then if she has bunions! Yikes! At least she always looks good lol


----------



## ByeKitty

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yeah she must be in pain then if she has bunions! Yikes! At least she always looks good lol



Haha I agree.. I really like her style. I wish I could walk in heels as well as she does... I don't have as much stamina, so I tend to wear flats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Flats kill my shins, LOL. 
I don't like that last outfit at all.


----------



## theDuchess26

I'm convinced Victoria has no feeling in her feet at all, she was pictured not too long ago walking around the Louvre in heels, my feet were in pain from the thought! I admire her dedication and will power. I really like that sleeveless camel coat from the last outfit


----------



## Michele26

Love the last outfit. I always wonder how she can walk around in such high heels every day...?


----------



## annamoon

She still has bunions but has many of her shoes made to suit now, I wish I could have shoes made for mine but even then I could never do a museum in 5" heels!!



CoachGirl12 said:


> Yeah she must be in pain then if she has bunions! Yikes! At least she always looks good lol


----------



## Kayapo97

perfecto said:


> Do you know who the designer is?



Yes casadei. If you are interested look at these threadsto see what they look like in more detail.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/your-special-night-out-outfits-810540.html#post24431514

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-boots-boots-boots-794282-2.html#post23983986


----------



## morgan20

David Beckham has retired from football


----------



## MarieG

LOVE her style!


----------



## ByeKitty

morgan20 said:


> David Beckham has retired from football



Yes big news... I'd say it's been a while since his best days, IMO at Manchester United... Isn't he like 38, too? Wise decision to quit...


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham Announces Retirement from Soccer *






*David Beckham* has officially announced his retirement from professional soccer after this current season with his team Paris Saint-Germain.
The 38-year-old soccer star said he is &#8220;thankful to PSG for giving me the opportunity to continue but I feel now is the right time to finish my career, playing at the highest level,&#8221; in a statement on Thursday (May 16).
&#8220;If you had told me as a young boy I would have played for and won trophies with my boyhood club Manchester United, proudly captained and played for my country over one hundred times and lined up for some of the biggest clubs in the world, I would have told you it was a fantasy. I&#8217;m fortunate to have realized those dreams,&#8221; *David *added.
&#8220;I&#8217;m honored to represent England both on and off the pitch. &#8230; I want to thank all my teammates, the great managers that I had the pleasure of learning from. I also want to thank the fans who have all supported me and given me the strength to succeed,&#8221; *David *concluded.
Also pictured inside: *David *and his former team Paris Saint-Germain celebrating their French league title in Paris, France earlier this week. On Thursday (May 16), *David *was spotted leaving practice in a grey t-shirt. 


























Justjared


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

He had a good run. I wonder what he'll do next.


----------



## Sasha2012

David's final Game (May 18)


----------



## love_addict919

Damn i didnt realize his last game would come so quick. I feel like they just left LA. Crazy how times fly. Those pics of him and the boys are so cute. Wonder why they didnt have harper come down?


----------



## Sasha2012

At London's St. Pancras International Station heading to the game.


----------



## bagsforme

I thought she cut her hair really short?


----------



## Swanky

*It's nearly a smile! Victoria Beckham shares intimate picture of her and  David after he announced his retirement from football*

She's known for her stony face, but Victoria  Beckham proved she could raise a smile, for her husband at least.
The fashion designer tweeted a picture of her  and husband David Beckham taken on New Year's Day while on holiday in the  Maldives - following the news that he would be retiring from  football.
In the black and white photo Victoria, 39,  gives the faint outline of a smile as she puts her arm over David who always  seems to have a grin on his face.







Tribute: Victoria Beckham tweeted an old picture of her  and David after he announced his retirement from football

With the tweet, the mother-of-four wrote:  'Thank you for all your lovely messages,  we are so proud of you David x vb'
Victoria has always been a consistent figure  in the stands throughout her husband's footballing career which has taken their  family from Manchester to Madrid, Los Angeles and back to London while the  former England Captain plays on a five-month contract for Paris  Saint-Germain.
The midfielder made his announcement on  Thursday, telling the world that he would finish off the season with the French  team before hanging up his boots for good.






Supportive: Victoria has watched her husband play in  numerous matches from his Manchester days to time at Madrid

David said: &#8216;Over the years, when I&#8217;ve seen  players retire, when you ask them about it, they always say you&#8217;ll know when  you&#8217;re ready and I think I know when I&#8217;m ready. I think I&#8217;m ready. 

'Obviously it&#8217;s a difficult decision because  I still feel that I can play at the top level and still have done for the last  six months.'
The ex-Man United player - whose retirement  comes after his former manager Sir Alex Ferguson coached his last game for the  Red Devils last weekend - joked that it was the moment when  Lionel Messi raced  past him during PSG&#8217;s Champions  League tie against Barcelona back in  April. 
Beckham, told his best friend, former  teammate and Sky Sports analyst Gary Neville: &#8216;I probably knew when Messi was  running  past me in the home game, but I&#8217;m privileged to have won the trophies I  have won.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2326274/Victoria-Beckham-shares-intimate-picture-David-announced-retirement-football.html#ixzz2ThCJVWIM


----------



## cojordan

^^^ Love that black and white pic of them. He had a great career. I'm sure he wants to be with his family more.


----------



## nillacobain

So they will move back to LA?


----------



## rocket06

nillacobain said:


> So they will move back to LA?



They staying in London....


----------



## ByeKitty

I wonder if one of their boys will follow in David's footsteps!


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JJ

David Beckham greets fans outside of H&M as he arrives at his H&M Bodywear Collection Launch on Friday (May 24) in Paris, France.


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Arriving at LAX (May 24)


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: Zimbio

Singer Victoria Beckham spends Memorial Day shopping with her family at The Grove in Los Angeles, California on May 27, 2013. Victoria was joined by Gordon Ramsay's wife Tana Ramsay as well as their children.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Such great family pics!


----------



## MarieG

She looks fab and her arms look really toned!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Her daughter is too cute! (well all of her kids are), but I love how in some of the photos it looks like she is saying "cheeeessseeee"


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: DM

Los Angeles (May 28)


----------



## buzzytoes

They are currently at the LA Kings vs San Jose Sharks game in LA. Sitting behind Tom and Connor Cruise.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

buzzytoes said:


> They are currently at the LA Kings vs San Jose Sharks game in LA. Sitting behind Tom and Connor Cruise.



No way! Were you there?


----------



## buzzytoes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No way! Were you there?


 
I wish! No I was watching the game on TV and they showed them. It was Becks and Victoria, the baby girl and I think only one of their boys.


----------



## ChelseyT

buzzytoes said:


> I wish! No I was watching the game on TV and they showed them. It was Becks and Victoria, the baby girl and I think only one of their boys.


The whole family was there I saw pics on Instagram


----------



## karo

*Daddy's girl! David Beckham cuddles up to daughter Harper on the KissCam... as they enjoy the game with Tom Cruise*

His wife Victoria has been the subject of his affection when David Beckham has been targeted by the KissCam at previous games.
But  on Tuesday night, David lavished his daughter Harper with kisses as the  camera swung around to the family while they watched the Los Angeles  Kings take on the San Jose Sharks during the NHL playoffs at the Staples  Center in Los Angeles.
When  the camera focused on the sportsman, he was quick to point out to his  adorable little girl that they were on the big screen.
And when Harper realised what was  happening, she smiled a big toothy grin before duly obliging and giving  her doting dad a big kiss.
 Following their embrace, Harper once  again looked up to the screen to catch a final glimpse of herself before the KissCam targeted another couple. 

The  little girl looked cute and casual in a pink hoodie, jeans and mini  boots for the outing, while David looked dressed down in jeans and a  white T-shirt. 
David and Harper was joined by his wife Victoria and their three sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz as they watched the game.
But the Beckhams weren't the only  celebrities in attendance, as they were seen sitting just one row behind Tom Cruise and his son Connor.
While it was not clear if David and Tom attended the game together, the pair  appeared content to spend time with their respective families rather  than catch up over the game. 

David is said to be keen to pursue an acting career now that he has officially retired from football. 
A source said: 'David has always wanted to be an action film star, and  Tom promised him a long time ago he can make those dreams come true.
'David still loved soccer but feels that now is a great time to transition  into film while he's still young enough to land top-notch roles.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rper-KissCam-family-outing.html#ixzz2UhfFq600 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook ​ ​


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## sabrunka

Omg that picture with her and the hockey player looking at eachother is beyond cute! Hahahaha both have such neutral/unimpressed faces.  Also, do I spot a smirk on Victoria's face??? I don't think it's possible to NOT smile when this stuff happens!


----------



## love_addict919

Omg shes so cute!


----------



## Swanky

Their children really are beautiful.


----------



## Belle49

Ugh such a perfect family


----------



## MarieG

Beautiful family! Love them!


----------



## theDuchess26

Such a gorgeous family. I love the video from the game Harper lights up when she realizes she's on screen. I seriously wnat my own clone of that little girl


----------



## chicmom78

theDuchess26 said:


> Such a gorgeous family. I love the video from the game Harper lights up when she realizes she's on screen. I seriously wnat my own clone of that little girl



 I'll take my own clone of David too


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP




----------



## qudz104

Thats the cutest kiss cam moment!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harper has gotten so big! Such cute pics.


----------



## CoachGirl12

OMG... Harper is sooooo cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

LeeLooDallasMP said:


>


----------



## Didi Boston

David and Harper are always so cute together.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

sabrunka said:


> Omg that picture with her and the hockey player looking at eachother is beyond cute! Hahahaha both have such neutral/unimpressed faces.  Also, do I spot a smirk on Victoria's face??? I don't think it's possible to NOT smile when this stuff happens!



I absolutely LOVE that pic!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I. Die.





I have read that their boys are very polite and well mannered. 
Romeo is a model! Love it!


----------



## summer2815

Harper gets me every time!  So adorable!  Love the kiss cam gif!


----------



## Belle49

I want to just eat that little girl up


----------



## nillacobain

Belle49 said:


> I want to just eat that little girl up



Me too! 

I love the kiss cam video! So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such cute photos!


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper is the cutest!!


----------



## ellacoach

I've watched that kiss cam gif about 20 times. It's so adorable and she is the cutest!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Adorable! I love them all!


----------



## lanasyogamama

sabrunka said:


> Omg that picture with her and the hockey player looking at eachother is beyond cute! Hahahaha both have such neutral/unimpressed faces.  Also, do I spot a smirk on Victoria's face??? I don't think it's possible to NOT smile when this stuff happens!



I kind of get her not smiling, she really does look more sophisticated when she doesn't, which is clearly important to her.

I agree, that picture is the most adorbs thing ever!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LeeLooDallasMP said:


>



This brought the biggest smile to my face! How precious!


----------



## Avril

Omg the kiss cam gif is just too much!!! Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Belle49

at the Heat game


----------



## Sasha2012

Departing On A Flight At LAX (June 1)


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria attends the Glamour Women of the Year Awards with eldest son Brooklyn, how handsome is he and Victoria looks so proud, they really do have such a beautiful family


----------



## Sasha2012

Brooklyn looks handsome in his suit.


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria entertains Harper on the sidelines while watching Brooklyns soccer game


----------



## Swanky

OH my that baby falling out of that stroller is scary! lol! Why couldn't VB see that coming?


----------



## Midge S

I don'd think she fell.  Looks to me like VB may have helped her climb out.    It's a nice set of pictures.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  People don't climb face first  She's obviously fine, but that 'sa baby falling out of a stroller indeed.

from Dailymail:

Leaning forward in her pushchair, the toddler  perched on the edge of her seat as she watched her big brother take part in the  match, but as she inched closer to the action, she accidentally toppled out of  the pram altogether.

Although Victoria was down on her knees in  super-speedy time, it wasn't quick enough to stop Harper from falling to the  floor. 

In spite of her little tumble, the tot was as  good as gold and didn't even appear to cry as she enjoyed a recuperative cuddle  with her mum. 








Inquisitive mind! Little Harper clearly wanted a better  view of the action on the pitch as she edged forward in her seat







Oops a daisy! In spite of her doting mummy's best  efforts, Harper took a tumble out of the pram and onto the grass

Victoria's footballer husband David, 38,  recently opened up about his relationship with his only daughter, joking that  she won't be allowed to date boys in the future and will be 'up in a tower' like  fairytale princess, Rapunzel. 

Asked how he would feel about Harper dating  in the future, the protective dad told The Sun: 'Absolutely not. She's not going  out. She's going to be like Rapunzel - up in the tower.'

David - also dad to Romeo, 10, and Cruz,  eight - added: 'To have a daughter is a whole different story. I'm not saying I  love my daughter more, but the boys are independent.'






Good as gold: In spite of her little fall, Harper didn't  even appear to cry as she enjoyed a recuperative cuddle with her mummy  



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2338402/Victoria-Beckham-ditches-famous-pout-grins-joy-entertains-little-Harper-football-match.html#ixzz2VlhJLeON


----------



## princess21

*Can someone ID the nude wedges she is wearing above?*


----------



## ByeKitty

princess21 said:


> *Can someone ID the nude wedges she is wearing above?*



Chloe


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ByeKitty said:


> Chloe



Thanks for the ID, love them!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lanasyogamama said:


> *I kind of get her not smiling, she really does look more sophisticated when she doesn't, which is clearly important to her.*
> 
> I agree, that picture is the most adorbs thing ever!



Agreed. VB actually looks better when she is not smiling IMO.
But still, once in a while is nice


----------



## Chanel522

VB always looks really great, but she's looking kinda old and haggard in the past few sets of pictures.  Maybe it's just her hair or something because it's sort of straggly, but she definitely doesn't look her best lately, imo.


----------



## karo

It's a lazy Sunday afternoon for David Beckham and wife Victoria who browse stores together in N.Y.C.'s SoHo neighborhood.

people.com


----------



## mallb

Sasha2012 said:


> Source: DM
> 
> Los Angeles (May 28)



I love seeing David with Harper


----------



## babypie

Their children as beautiful.


----------



## Compass Rose

I think he could afford to buy some better looking pants in that last picture.  Kinda slobby.


----------



## Sasha2012

karo said:


> It's a lazy Sunday afternoon for David Beckham and wife Victoria who browse stores together in N.Y.C.'s SoHo neighborhood.
> 
> people.com



Full outfit.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Full outfit.



Wearing heels is dangerous in NYC, let's hope she isn't walking very far.
As a successful working wife and mother, I think that she looks great.


----------



## bisousx

Awesome outfit!!

She doesn't have a nice smile imo, so for her posh image I could see why she chooses not to when "posing".


----------



## White Orchid

Every time I see her with such shoes, *all* I can think of is the pain she's enduring and how she cannot wait to hop into that car and take them off!


----------



## PrincessPout

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  People don't climb face first  She's obviously fine, but that 'sa baby falling out of a stroller indeed.
> 
> from Dailymail:
> 
> Leaning forward in her pushchair, the toddler  perched on the edge of her seat as she watched her big brother take part in the  match, but as she inched closer to the action, she accidentally toppled out of  the pram altogether.
> 
> Although Victoria was down on her knees in  super-speedy time, it wasn't quick enough to stop Harper from falling to the  floor.
> 
> In spite of her little tumble, the tot was as  good as gold and didn't even appear to cry as she enjoyed a recuperative cuddle  with her mum.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/09/article-2338402-1A39EE05000005DC-719_634x654.jpg
> Inquisitive mind! Little Harper clearly wanted a better  view of the action on the pitch as she edged forward in her seat
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/09/article-2338402-1A39EDC3000005DC-355_634x610.jpg
> Oops a daisy! In spite of her doting mummy's best  efforts, Harper took a tumble out of the pram and onto the grass
> 
> Victoria's footballer husband David, 38,  recently opened up about his relationship with his only daughter, joking that  she won't be allowed to date boys in the future and will be 'up in a tower' like  fairytale princess, Rapunzel.
> 
> Asked how he would feel about Harper dating  in the future, the protective dad told The Sun: 'Absolutely not. She's not going  out. She's going to be like Rapunzel - up in the tower.'
> 
> David - also dad to Romeo, 10, and Cruz,  eight - added: 'To have a daughter is a whole different story. I'm not saying I  love my daughter more, but the boys are independent.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/06/09/article-2338402-1A39ED6B000005DC-500_634x648.jpg
> Good as gold: In spite of her little fall, Harper didn't  even appear to cry as she enjoyed a recuperative cuddle with her mummy
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2338402/Victoria-Beckham-ditches-famous-pout-grins-joy-entertains-little-Harper-football-match.html#ixzz2VlhJLeON


She may have fallen but it doesn't look like she fell out of the stroller. The angle that she's landing at is strange for that to have happened.  It seems more likely that she was on Victoria's knee when she most likely pitched herself forward.


----------



## PrincessPout

love the outfit above, it's simple and for me and fashion, the simpler the better.


----------



## karo

*'We love VB': Local fans greet Victoria Beckham with banners as she arrives in China to join husband David*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-China-join-husband-David.html#ixzz2WvwRYHQW 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## tangowithme

I adore her outfit in this last set of pictures. The colors are great. 

As far as Victoria not looking sparkling fresh at times is concerned - isn't that something we've all experienced? Things may be happening that have her worried or make her lose sleep - things we don't know about. Even with nannies and all the household help, she is the mom of four. From all I've read, she takes this role and her responsibility to her children seriously. 

Victoria has great talent as a designer, IMO. I love the sharpness and lack of frills.


----------



## MarieG

tangowithme said:


> I adore her outfit in this last set of pictures. The colors are great.
> 
> As far as Victoria not looking sparkling fresh at times is concerned - isn't that something we've all experienced? Things may be happening that have her worried or make her lose sleep - things we don't know about. Even with nannies and all the household help, she is the mom of four. From all I've read, she takes this role and her responsibility to her children seriously.
> 
> Victoria has great talent as a designer, IMO. I love the sharpness and lack of frills.



I completely agree with everything you've said!


----------



## karo

*Victoria Beckham hits the mall as she checks out Beijing's designer shops in an all black ensemble*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igner-shops-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2WxXwF9mL 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## karo

Victoria Beckham enjoys a little one-on-one time with stylish son Romeo, 10½, during an outing Friday in London.
people.com


----------



## lovemysavior

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham hits the mall as she checks out Beijing's designer shops in an all black ensemble*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igner-shops-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2WxXwF9mL
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Love her jumper.


----------



## Avril

tangowithme said:


> I adore her outfit in this last set of pictures. The colors are great.
> 
> As far as Victoria not looking sparkling fresh at times is concerned - isn't that something we've all experienced? Things may be happening that have her worried or make her lose sleep - things we don't know about. Even with nannies and all the household help, she is the mom of four. From all I've read, she takes this role and her responsibility to her children seriously.
> 
> Victoria has great talent as a designer, IMO. I love the sharpness and lack of frills.



So true. And I just adore her designs, they are fabulous.


----------



## Michele26

tangowithme said:


> I adore her outfit in this last set of pictures. The colors are great.
> 
> As far as Victoria not looking sparkling fresh at times is concerned - isn't that something we've all experienced? Things may be happening that have her worried or make her lose sleep - things we don't know about. Even with nannies and all the household help, she is the mom of four. From all I've read, she takes this role and her responsibility to her children seriously.
> *
> Victoria has great talent as a designer, IMO. I love the sharpness and lack of frills.*



I agree, and with each collection she gets better.


----------



## Eva1991

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham hits the mall as she checks out Beijing's designer shops in an all black ensemble*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igner-shops-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2WxXwF9mL
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



She looks so chic!!


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> *Victoria Beckham hits the mall as she checks out Beijing's designer shops in an all black ensemble*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igner-shops-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2WxXwF9mL
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



She looks amazing. I love the trousers, great fit.


----------



## theDuchess26

I love that all black ensemble so chic and simple. I totally agree about her designs, every single one of her collections have been great and well recieved, love her bag line as well just wish a couple things were in my price range.


----------



## Swanky

Man!  All this time there were hordes and hordes of people who thought that  *Victoria Beckham* couldn't really smile because she had no  teeth, or because her jaw was once wired shut too tightly after some dieting fad  or because maybe she was just, dunno, _miserable_. However? As it turns  out, none of those things are true! V Becks has quite lovely teeth, doesn't  appear to have any weird jaw malformations, and if this photo is any indication,  she actually looks  ... well, gleeful sounds about right, huh?

This  is a photo that *David Beckham* shared with you -- lucky, lucky  you -- and doesn't she just look great? Here's to all you Debbie Downers: if V  Becks can muster up a reason to put on a happy face, you can too,  alright? 

Egad! 

Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...smiling-facebook-david-beckham/#ixzz2X4ralhVr


----------



## maggie7

I love 95% of what she's wearing  I don't know anybody else I can say that about!

She has an amazing eye, I think she's brought classy elegance back into fashion, I'm so done with seeing everybody tottering around in crazy shoes, spilling out of their clothes, looking like cartoons...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

maggie7 said:


> I love 95% of what she's wearing  I don't know anybody else I can say that about!
> 
> She has an amazing eye, I think she's brought classy elegance back into fashion, I'm so done with seeing everybody tottering around in crazy shoes, spilling out of their clothes, looking like cartoons...



This!

And the photo of her shared by David; wow, she looks great.


----------



## tangowithme

maggie7 said:


> I love 95% of what she's wearing  I don't know anybody else I can say that about!
> *
> She has an amazing eye, I think she's brought classy elegance back into fashion*, I'm so done with seeing everybody tottering around in crazy shoes, spilling out of their clothes, looking like cartoons...



Yes! 

I'd love to be able to feel one of those dresses, I'm sure they're made of wonderful fabrics. But - out of my price range.


----------



## Sternchen

She has a beautiful smile - I wish she would do it more often.


----------



## miss_ritz

Actually, I think she looks better when she's "posing" for the cameras with her stone face...


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

David Beckham and his wife Victoria pose together during an appearance on a China Central Television show on Sunday (June 23) in Beijing, China.

That same day, the 38-year-old soccer player spoke during a press conference as he signed a contract with China Auto Rental Holdings Inc.

Song of the day from BeijingCant Hold Us by Macklemore and Ryan Lewis x vb, Victoria tweeted.


----------



## karo

*Back to business! Victoria Beckham teams a sleek monochrome suit  with her trademark pout... after husband David shares rare snap of her  laughing*

Millions glimpsed behind Victoria  Beckham's ever-professional facade when her husband David posted a snap  of her laughing hysterically on his Facebook page.
But  it was back to business as usual for the Spice Girl turned fashion  mogul today, as she teamed a sharp black suit with her trademark pout at  the launch of her Autumn/Winter 2013 collection in Beijing, China.

Slender Posh was immaculate in the monochrome outfit, which she teamed with black stilettos and a sleek updo.
The mother-of-four wore a silky white  top with a plunging neckline beneath the slim-fitting suit, and carried  a neat black leather clutch bag.
Her only other accessories were a chunky ring and that familiar solemn expression.
The fashion designer has proved to be the best advertisement for her own collection since her arrival in the country.

Victoria was showing off her svelte frame to maximum effect on Sunday during an appearance on a Chinese TV show.
The star looked rail-thin in a chic red dress, with black cuffs and collar detail.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aunch-new-collection-China.html#ixzz2X9VH0yJF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> *'We love VB': Local fans greet Victoria Beckham with banners as she arrives in China to join husband David*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-China-join-husband-David.html#ixzz2WvwRYHQW
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Oooh, I love this. She looks fab.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oooh, I love this. She looks fab.



Agree, she looks wonderful.


----------



## lolas

Love this gal,& her gorgeous family


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

David Beckham attends a meet and greet for fans at the H&M flagship store on Tuesday (June 25) in Beijing, China.

The day before, the 38-year-old soccer stars wife Victoria promoted her fashion brand at the Beijing Yintai Centre.

China loves the new Victoria Beckham seven bag,super chic x vb Victoria tweeted that day. Thank you @angelica_cheung for a wonderful Vogue China dinner last night. Super chic!! X vb she added later.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am going to state it again, VB looks super great in these pics.
Thanks, *Sasha*!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/05/victoria-beckham-covers-vogue-china-august-2013/

Victoria Beckham steps out of her car in style as she attends an event at one of her kids school on Friday (July 5) in London, England.

The 39-year-old fashion designer took the cover of Vogue Chinas August 2013 issue!

Super excited for my Vogue China cover shot by Josh Olins! Thank u @Angelica_Cheung x vb Victoria tweeted that same day, along with the cover picture.

happy #4thofJuly fashion bunnies x vb Victoria tweeted the day before about the holiday.


----------



## tangowithme

Victoria's been smiling more lately, even if it's just a hint. She is so talented, I adore her designs - and of course David and the children.


----------



## theDuchess26

That cover shot is gorgeous would love to see more of the spread


----------



## Swanky

'The hardest thing is maintaining this level of success': Victoria Beckham opens up on being a working mother as she poses in a flawless shoot for Vogue China

She shot to fame in one of the most successful girl bands of all time, and has since gone on to carve out a name for herself in her own right thanks to her ever-growing fashion empire. 
But Victoria Beckham has admitted she is constantly struggling to maintain a certain level of success, while balancing her work commitments with being a mother to her four children, Brooklyn, 14, Romeo, 10, Cruz, eight, and Harper, 23 months. 
Opening up in a stunning cover shoot for the August edition of Vogue China, the 39-year-old superstar admitted she feels 'guilty' every time she goes out to work. 






Smouldering: Victoria Beckham opened up on balancing her work commitments with being a mother as she posed in a stunning cover shoot for Vogue China
She said: When you are successful the hardest thing is maintaining that level of success, so you work harder to maintain what you have achieved.

'It's a huge juggling act, when you are a working mother and looking after your family, millions and millions of women around the world are doing this every day. 
'But it's not easy and yes, you feel guilty every time you walk out of the door to go to work!'




Flawless: The 39-year-old fashion designer showed off her impeccable complexion and enviable cheekbones as she worked her magic for the camera
Posing in a high-fashion shoot for Vogue China, Victoria showed off her flawless skin and impeccable complexion as she worked her magic for the camera.
Showing off her enviable cheekbones and fluttering lashes in a close-up black and white shot, the fashion designer looked incredible as she positively smouldered for photographer Josh Olins. 
Another shot, showed the mother-of-four draping one toned leg over the other as she gazed into the distance, wearing a dramatic black flared cape. 

Expanding Brand Beckham: Victoria and her husband David appearing on the China Central TV show in Beijing on June 23
And after visiting China alongside her husband David two weeks ago, Victoria praised the beauty and innate fashion sense Chinese women have.
She added in the Vogue interview: 'I love China. The women really understand fashion and I can honestly say the women who come to my events are some of the most beautiful women I have ever seen.
'They have remarkable bodies and are happy and positive and I love that. I think they know what looks good, how to accessorise and have beautiful hair and flawless skin.  
Victoria Beckham arrives in China to launch her Autumn/Winter...





Cover star: Victoria's Vogue cover comes just two weeks after she and husband David paid a visit to the country
'When I come to China I get given many little gifts and notes from the fans and that genuinely means a lot to me.'
Although Victoria was propelled to worldwide super-stardom as one-fifth of the Spice Girls, she admitted 'empowering women' through her designs means more to her than having thousands of people cheering for her on stage.
She said: 'I have been in the limelight for over 20 years/ I am not on an ego trip, empowering women and making them feel sexy and great when they wear my clothes means more than thousands of people clapping. Empowering women is what makes me feel good.'
Victoria unveiled her Vogue China cover on her Twitter page on Friday, namechecking editor Angelica Cheung and photographer Josh Olins: Super excited for my Vogue China cover shot by Josh Olins! Thank u @Angelica_Cheung x vb.'
During their joint visit to China, Victoria and David found their presence caused a huge stir, with thousands of fans fighting for a glimpse of the power couple.
Victoria promoted her fashion collection in a Beijing department store, while they made a joint appearance on the China Central TV show.
Meanwhile, David attended promotional events at H&M and Adidas, as well as enjoying a kickaround with young footballers.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flawless-shoot-Vogue-China.html#ixzz2YKZt3mCD


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I don't know if anyone watched Wimbledon today but camera caught Victoria smiling after Murray won.  

To me she's really a beautiful woman.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Wimbledon Mens Tennis Final. (July 7)


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrity Gossip

London. (July 13)


----------



## Compass Rose

I was just browsing through the celeb pages and I don't really have anything to say about her, but I thought I would bring her thread up from way down on page 5.


----------



## Dawn72

Thank you .. I'm waiting for most recent pictures too


----------



## tangowithme

Thanks! I'm waiting for some more pics and news as well. Sweet family.


----------



## theDuchess26

Things have been really quiet on the Beckham front, though they appear to be in LA now

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Los-Angeles-enjoy-low-key-date-night.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theDuchess26 said:


> Things have been really quiet on the Beckham front, though they appear to be in LA now
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Los-Angeles-enjoy-low-key-date-night.html



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Legoland in Carlsbad, CA. (August 6)


----------



## Sarni

The Beckhams are my fav celeb family and Harper is my fav celeb child! Soooo cute! 

#whocaresaboutnorthwest


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cuteness overload. Such a daddy's girl


----------



## babypie

She's adorable.


----------



## Nat

*She's never looked happier! Victoria Beckham can't wipe the smile off her face as she revels in the LA sunshine*

She's known for her serious pout, but since returning to her beloved Los Angeles it seems Victoria Beckham just can't wipe the smile off her face. 
The former Spice Girl was beaming from ear to ear in a sun-drenched picture posted by her best friend and hairdresser Ken Paves on Wednesday. 

The 39-year-old looked fresh-faced and radiant in sunglasses, a black vest and crucifix necklace as she kicked back in a car after going on a hike with her close friend.

Paves posted the snap along with the caption: 'So glad to have you back! So much fun hiking and laughing in the LA sunshine with @VictoriaBeckham.'


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love them!

Is it me or are they making a super big deal of the fact that she smiles now lately?

I wonder if she did something to make her feel more comfortable with her smile.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aww, she looks really good and happy in that pic. She should smile more!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## Ladybug09

Y'all see the pic she did of Romeo looking like Karl L?


----------



## Dawn72

No .. do you have a link? That would be so cool


----------



## Swanky

*'I absolutely want an empire': Victoria Beckham on her plans to conquer the  fashion world...and her relaxed attitude to turning 40*


When her stint with the Spice Girls came to  an end, she looked set to live a life of luxury as the doting wife of football  superstar David Beckham.
But Victoria Beckham was never content to sit  back and enjoy the good life: In just five short years, the 39-year-old has  solidified herself as a force to be reckoned with in the fashion world with her  eponymous brand Victoria Beckham.
And now, she tells the New York Times in a recent interview, she only plans to get 'bigger  and bigger' and hopes to create 'an empire.'    







Glittering future: Victoria Beckham opened up about her  plans for building a 'fashion empire' in a new New York Times interview,  pictured in 2012 in London 






 Not fazed: The 39-year-old said during the interview  that she has 'no issues with her age', pictured with husband David Beckham in LA  in 2012 


'I absolutely want an empire,' said the star  during the interview, held at her rental house in London.
'I just wanted to create beautiful clothes,  good quality clothes I wanted to wear myself,' she said about her motivations to  start the label, which counts celebrities like Eva Longoria and Gwyneth Paltrow  among its devotees.
Victoria also admitted in the interview that  she  missed Los Angeles, where she, David and their four children - sons  Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz and daughter Harper - lived recently. 

I am very career minded, and I think my  personality is more suited to America,' she said. 'I am a working  mother.
And as if to prove a point Victoria spent  time throughout the interview  continuing to do various aspects of her  job.

For example, she said yes to a telephone  request for an outfit from Naomi Watts during the course of the day.  
Victoria - who infamously never smiles in  photos - said she is relaxed about how she looks in pictures.
'I dont want to be made to look like Im  25, she said. Im 39. I dont have any issues with my age.'
But the interviewer did note that during the  photo shoot, she 'jokingly but not' asked the photographer to 'go easy' on her  wrinkles. 







 Relocated: Victoria and her family lived in LA from 2007  until Christmas of last year 


Like many working mothers, Victoria revealed  that she does get help with the cooking from a chef who comes  in a couple of days a week and might make a giant lasagne, so I can put it in  the freezer and then do it myself.
For the other days, David does the cooking,  admits the mogul.
'Yes, hes really good,' his wife said. David  learned to cook while playing football in Italy a few years ago while the family  was living in LA and he was left alone on his days off, she said.
 'So he decided to go to culinary  school.'


But while the children may get hearty meals  for their dinner, when it came to lunch on the shoot the star simply had a corn  soup followed by a green salad and fruit.
And in keeping with her image, Victoria  declined to be photographed with any food around her, saying: We dont want  anyone to know I eat. Why ruin that?
The former pop star also revealed that she  works out everyday doing the popular Tracy Anderson-method with a personal  trainer.






 Down-to-earth: Victoria said that when living in LA, her  family would  throw 'normal' children's birthday parties as opposed to the  extravagant affairs put on by their neighbours, pictured with daughter Harper in  Beijing in 2012  

Keen to make the point that she is in fact a  regular mom, she describes during the interview her normal birthday parties  for her four children.
Shunning the more elaborate events  which  take place in LA, Victoria  who is living in London once again   revealed her  parties usually involve a bouncy castle, a face painter.
The  designer - who has now created a more  affordable fashion line called  Victoria - said her husband doesn't generally  need guidance when it  comes to his outfit choices.
'He might sometimes ask advice if hes going  to be late  "What should I  wear?"  but generally speaking, he has a really  good sense of what  works on him,' she said. 'I think he looks great whatever he  does. He  literally always looks really, really good.'
Victoria and her brood moved to Los Angeles  back in 2007, when David signed to play for Los Angeles Galaxy.
The couple moved back in to the UK in  December of last year, when they set  up in London  not far from Victorias  headquarters based in Battersea. 






Back in the day: Victoria (second from left) has come a  long way since her Spice Girls days, pictured in 1997 in the UK 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2400137/Victoria-Beckham-plans-conquer-fashion-world--relaxed-attitude-turning-40.html#ixzz2ckV4etBT


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/22/david-victoria-beckham-disneyland-family-trip/

David Beckham pushes his 2-year-old daughter Harper in a stroller while spending the day at Disneyland with his wife Victoria Beckham and their kids on Thursday (August 22) in Anaheim, Calif.

The couples three sons  Brooklyn, 14, Romeo, 10, and Cruz, 8  were also in attendance for the family outing on the warm sunny day.

The family rode the carousel together while David took photos on his camera. How cute is Harper waving to onlookers while on the ride?! We love this family so much!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Their children are so cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics and VB's hair is so long these days!
Loved the interview, too.


----------



## Lulu Junkie

i  this family and harper is without a doubt the cutest celeb baby out there


----------



## NY_Mami

Am I the only one who likes her denim line???...


----------



## tangowithme

Such a nice family, doing fun stuff together. David really seems to be enjoying himself on that ride. And Harper is definitely a cutie.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

LAX (August 26)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ VB looks great


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper Beckham doesn't seem to be as interested in sport as her father and brothers just yet.

Sitting on her father David's lap at a baseball game between the Chicago Cubs and the Los Angeles Dodgers on Tuesday, it appeared the little one was far more interested in taking care of her father than paying attention to what was going on at the Dodger Stadium.

As she failed to get enthralled in the game, Harper began entertaining her doting dad by feeding him the contents of a bag of sweets which she emptied into his mouth.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aking-Harper-baseball-game-LA--keeps-fed.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute.


----------



## twin-fun

She's adorable!


----------



## theDuchess26

What lovely photos! she is absolutely precious, if it is even possible David is even hotter when he is with his children, he seems like such a great doting dad and that is super hot


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those photo of David and Harpers are  Sweet.


----------



## MarieG

theDuchess26 said:


> What lovely photos! she is absolutely precious, if it is even possible David is even hotter when he is with his children, he seems like such a great doting dad and that is super hot



Totally! I also think the fact that he's so hot yet so shy makes him even more attractive!


----------



## ByeKitty

Harper is adorable


----------



## Eva1991

Loved VB's interview. She sounds very down to earth - for an A list celeb. Harper is adorable in the recent pics!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/29/david-beckham-shirtless-surfing-with-the-boys/

David Beckham shows off his hot shirtless body while going for a surf with his three sons on Thursday afternoon (August 29) in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old soccer star was seen with his camera snapping some photos of his boys  Brooklyn, 14, Romeo, 10, and Cruz, 8  while enjoying the sunny day together.

Earlier in the week, David was spotted having some quality daddy-daughter time with his little girl Harper at a baseball game. They looked so cute together!


----------



## Lushi

I like VB's fashion line, she actually wears her clothes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lushi said:


> I like VB's fashion line, she actually wears her clothes.



+1, love her collection. Very wearable.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham satiated her hunger with an apple as she waited for her husband David and kids to arrive at Heathrow airport.

The mother-of-four was sat in her car eating the juicy fruit while her eight-year old son Cruz sat in the passenger seat with a packet of crisps.

An uncommon sight for the woman who is known for her strict eating regime and diet, it seems even Victoria, 39, can't ignore her tummy when it's rumbling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ating-picks-family-airport.html#ixzz2dhbbGFQD


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I know it's just an apple but is that the first time ever she's been photographed eating? I know she's stated in several interviews that she will never have her picture taken while eating.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham wore her heart on her sleeve in a patterned dress shirt as she carried her two-year-old daughter Harper through JFK terminal Monday.

The 39-year-old designer, wearing sunglasses inside, paired her heart-print Burberry blouse with ultra-tight bootcut jeans.

The former Spice Girl's sleepy little princess was adorably clad in a mint green print dress, which her locks untethered, and unlike her heel-loving mother, sensible beige Mary Janes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shirt-carrying-Harper-JFK.html#ixzz2dtMxYwLG


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Love that Burberry blouse.


----------



## Eva1991

Love her last outfit! The blouse is fab!


----------



## White Orchid

To me it's just a blouse with love-hearts.  Nothing special about it at all.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Eva1991 said:


> Love her last outfit! The blouse is fab!



I love the color!


----------



## amadea88

love the beckhams!  &#128522;


----------



## Belle49

This family is just so perfect


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Victoria Beckham wore her heart on her sleeve in a patterned dress shirt as she carried her two-year-old daughter Harper through JFK terminal Monday.
> 
> The 39-year-old designer, wearing sunglasses inside, paired her heart-print Burberry blouse with ultra-tight bootcut jeans.
> 
> The former Spice Girl's sleepy little princess was adorably clad in a mint green print dress, which her locks untethered, and unlike her heel-loving mother, sensible beige Mary Janes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shirt-carrying-Harper-JFK.html#ixzz2dtMxYwLG



I like VB's outfit ~ especially the heart-print Burberry blouse.


----------



## Dawn72

White Orchid said:


> To me it's just a blouse with love-hearts.  Nothing special about it at all.



True .. I don't even like it .. but when dVb wears it, looks really nice. She can wear a gunny sack and look really sexay ..


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a regular fixture at her mother's fashion shows, and has become something of a lucky mascot over the past two years.

So when it came to allocating seats for Victoria Beckham's New York Fashion Week show on Saturday, her daughter Harper had pride of place on the front row.

The adorable two-year-old was seen sitting with her father David as the pair watched designs from the hugely talented Spice Girl-turned-designer walk the runway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...New-York-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz2eJjoBK5s


----------



## Swanky

*             Victoria Beckham Robbed In New York City & Tries to Hunt Down Thieves *





*
Victoria Beckham*  is a lot of things. Former popstar. Fashion icon. Mother of four. Wife  of the hottest man on earth. But super slueth? Well, that is what she  turned into after *her bike was recently stolen *in New York City.
 She  had chained her ride to a bike rack only to find that thieves had taken  off with everything but wheel. "So I won't be riding home tonight then!  x vb," she tweeted, along with the photo of wheel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But  she didn't just let the whole mess end there. Posh decided to go on the  hunt for her property. "Searching for the missing bike! X vb," she  wrote, including a photo of a city police car.





 You go Posh! It doesn't appear as though she actually found her  precious wheels but we are  impressed that she actually bikes around  town. We imagined door to door limo service for the star, especially  during Fashion Week. I suppose with a hunky husband like David Beckham,  looking great isn't just about being thin. It's about being fit too.


http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertai..._source=rss&utm_content=entertainment_rssfeed


----------



## mundodabolsa

harper is starting to look like romeo's mini-me. she is just too precious.


----------



## NY_Mami

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *             Victoria Beckham Robbed In New York City & Tries to Hunt Down Thieves *
> 
> cdn-ugc.cafemom.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2013/09/08/10/88/p7/polsb9q3481x2ai.jpg
> *Victoria Beckham*  is a lot of things. Former popstar. Fashion icon. Mother of four. Wife  of the hottest man on earth. But super slueth? Well, that is what she  turned into after *her bike was recently stolen *in New York City.
> She  had chained her ride to a bike rack only to find that thieves had taken  off with everything but wheel. "So I won't be riding home tonight then!  x vb," she tweeted, along with the photo of wheel.cdn-ugc.cafemom.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2013/09/08/10/1w/a1/po43bukhxc1x2ai.png
> 
> But  she didn't just let the whole mess end there. Posh decided to go on the  hunt for her property. "Searching for the missing bike! X vb," she  wrote, including a photo of a city police car.
> 
> cdn-ugc.cafemom.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2013/09/08/10/j7/ta/po7dqzlsg81x2ai.png
> You go Posh! It doesn't appear as though she actually found her  precious wheels but we are  impressed that she actually bikes around  town. We imagined door to door limo service for the star, especially  during Fashion Week. I suppose with a hunky husband like David Beckham,  looking great isn't just about being thin. It's about being fit too.
> 
> 
> http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertai..._source=rss&utm_content=entertainment_rssfeed


 
I saw that and it was obvious that it was a joke... Victoria Beckham aint riding nobodies bike in NYC... and anyone stealing a bike in NYC isn't going to leave one of the wheels behind unless they are a unicycle rider... I can't believe someone posted this non-story....


----------



## TMD

I just saw this photo posted by Victoria on twitter before the show. I never saw her this casual

https://twitter.com/victoriabeckham/status/376800111822520320/photo/1


----------



## NY_Mami

TMD said:


> I just saw this photo posted by Victoria on twitter before the show. I never saw her this casual
> 
> https://twitter.com/victoriabeckham/status/376800111822520320/photo/1


 
I see Pat McGrath did the makeup...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is the cutest! 

I'm not loving Vicki's collection for the upcoming spring season  Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Swanky

Her hair always looks stringy when it's long. . .  I really think a polished 'do is best on her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

New York City. (September 9)


----------



## Chanel522

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)



Uhhhh, wtf is that get up?!


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her hair always looks stringy when it's long. . .  I really think a polished 'do is best on her.



I agree.  Her natural hair looks like its pretty thin because even w these extensions in its not thick and full.  I liked it best when she had the angled bob.


----------



## nicole75

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)



It looks like she's wearing her grandmothers bedspread.


----------



## ellieroma

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)




That dress is just a bit silly. The boots are great though - can anyone ID them?


----------



## nillacobain

nicole75 said:


> It looks like she's wearing her grandmothers bedspread.



true! LOL


----------



## tangowithme

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)



Oh brother. That's an unfortunate quilted bedspread outfit. 

Otherwise, looking at her designs (which I love)... are any of you familiar with Jil Sander? She's done those minimalist designs in the best of fabrics for many years now. I wonder if Victoria might have got inspiration from Jil. 

I saw a deep yellow Jil Sander jacket at a boutique many years ago, perfect for autumn. 3000. That jacket had my name written all over it. I wanted that jacket so badly I could taste it. Reality got in the way. 

Victoria is really good.


----------



## PurseNut911

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)



If she's trying to make that unappealing, oversized quilted bedspread dress a trend, it's not happening. Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (September 9)



Vicki...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NY_Mami said:


> *I see Pat McGrath did the makeup...*



Pat's the best!


----------



## karo

David and Harper
people.com


----------



## karo

More pics of Victoria out in NYC and Harper out with her grandparents
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## NY_Mami

ellieroma said:


> That dress is just a bit silly. The boots are great though - can anyone ID them?


 
Giuseppe Zanotti...


----------



## MarieG

karo said:


> More pics of Victoria out in NYC and Harper out with her grandparents
> dailymail.co.uk



That would be a great outfit for when you're having a fat day!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Or pregnant with triplets?!!!!!


----------



## ellieroma

NY_Mami said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti...



Thanks.


----------



## Compass Rose

That get-up is just out and out laughable!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like it actually. She's maybe too thin for it though.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think it's that bad either...


----------



## theDuchess26

David and Harper spend time at a park NYC, then Victoria steps out to attend a show, I really like what she's wearing here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-pretty-pink-dress-day-park-daddy-David.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper is so cute! Victoria's outift today is much better.


via Zimbio


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NY_Mami said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti...



Love Zanotti and the tent dress didn't look that bad.
Let's face it, IMO she could carry off almost any outfit.

Although I like today's outfit much better ~ love the length of her dress.
Hemlines are getting longer, and she is so on-trend.


----------



## Chanel522

Her implants look so much better than the bolt ons she used to have, but I don't care for the extensions she's using right now.  Love today's outfit though!

The pics of Harper and David are adorable!  He is so sweet w her


----------



## kittenslingerie

This was probably discussed in here before, but did Victoria use gender selection (PGD) with Harper?


----------



## Michele26

Sasha2012 said:


> Harper is so cute! Victoria's outift today is much better.
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



I want to see the back of her dress.


----------



## Avril

Hamper is just so precious! She is the cutest!

Love V's latest look. As for the tent dress, I think she rocks it. Now me, I'd look ridiculous wearing it but Vb could wear a garbage bag and rock it, I think!


----------



## tangowithme

I love that latest dress! The looks great with those polished outfits.


----------



## amadea88

Harper is adorable.  Love Victoria's latest look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Harpers combat boots!!!! I die!!!


----------



## MarieG

Sasha2012 said:


> Harper is so cute! Victoria's outift today is much better.
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



LOVE this look!


----------



## bisbee

kittenslingerie said:


> This was probably discussed in here before, but did Victoria use gender selection (PGD) with Harper?


 
Is this something they would have made public, IF they did?  I don't think so!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Harper is so cute! Victoria's outift today is much better.
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



Much better.


----------



## kittenslingerie

bisbee said:


> Is this something they would have made public, IF they did?  I don't think so!



I didn't mean it in a judgmental way.


----------



## trustlove

Sasha2012 said:


> Harper is so cute! Victoria's outift today is much better.
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



Love this outfit!


----------



## Sasha2012

Its the time of year when fashion is at the forefront of her mind, even more so than usual.

And showing just how dedicated she is to her art Victoria Beckham took a break from looking at clothes on the runway at New York Fashion Week to clothes on the shop floor as she indulged in a spot of retail therapy.

But instead of taking the opportunity to showcase an eye-catching design the 39-year-old kept it simple and chic in a zip back pencil skirt for the shopping trip on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hit-shops-zip-pencil-skirt.html#ixzz2ei5Xd82B


----------



## lovemysavior

I am loving David's last outfit too.  I told my 18 year old son to be inspired by David's fashion.  I know I totally would if I were a guy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> It&#8217;s the time of year when fashion is at the forefront of her mind, even more so than usual.
> 
> And showing just how dedicated she is to her art Victoria Beckham took a break from looking at clothes on the runway at New York Fashion Week to clothes on the shop floor as she indulged in a spot of retail therapy.
> 
> But instead of taking the opportunity to showcase an eye-catching design the 39-year-old kept it simple and chic in a zip back pencil skirt for the shopping trip on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hit-shops-zip-pencil-skirt.html#ixzz2ei5Xd82B



VB looks amazing ~ love that outfit and those shoes. Perfection.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


>




Thanks for the video and link, *Sasha*. Love behind the scenes action.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/15/david-victoria-beckham-attend-separate-events-in-london/

Victoria Beckham keeps it super chic as she attends a private dinner hosted by British Vogue celebrating 2013 London Fashion Week held at Balthazar on Sunday (September 15) in London, England.

That same day, the 39-year-old fashion designers hubby David Beckham posed alongside a motorcycle at the opening of Belstaff House. He was joined by Pixie Lott and her boyfriend Oliver Cheshire.

A few days earlier, Victoria was spotted doing some retail therapy at J.Crew in New York City.


----------



## scarlet555

Sasha2012 said:


>




Love her hair in this video


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/david-victoria-beckham-global-fund-celebration/

David Beckham and his wife Victoria Beckham hold hands while attending an evening celebrating The Global Fund featuring the first green carpet challenge on Monday (September 16) at the Apsley House in London, England.

The 38-year-old retired soccer player recently chatted with The Huffington Post UK about his two-year-old daughter Harpers excellent manners.

Even my two-year-old daughter says please and thank you. From living in America, she says Youre welcome, David said. We try to lead by example, by showing them its important to work hard. Thats one of the key things me and my wife have always done, (both) before we had children, and now we have four children.


----------



## karo

Love the last look.


----------



## theDuchess26

Love her last look as well, and David yummy as usual!


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks great in that latest photo..


----------



## vimrod

I ADORE her fashion. Always so elegant and classy with a little bit of a twist. I do miss a bit of chavvy VB from back in the day though. NEVER FORGET the Footballers' Wives roots Vicks, never.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

They look stunning ~ a gorgeous couple.


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham Shows Off New "Victoria" Tribute Tattoo As Pair Suit Up In London*



*Posted on Tue Sep 17, 2013 02:00 PM PDT*





_Black Sheep Syndication_
  A-List duo David and Victoria Beckham both suited up in style for The  Global Fund benefit at Apsley House in London on Monday. For the swanky  event, the posh popstar-turned-designer decked herself out entirely in  Victoria Beckham Collection. Similarly, her footballer stud hubby donned  a black Burberry suit and also showed off his new "Victoria" tattoo,  written in cursive on his right hand. Could this gorgeous twosome be any  more stylish?!
  Ink-loving David debuted the new tatt, which he got with a voucher that Victoria gifted him for his 38th birthday back in May. 
  Beckham had previously told CNN explained that his family was one of  the reasons he got inked in the first place, saying, "Mine are all about  the people in my life, my wife and sons, who I want with me always."  The 38-year-old continued, "When you see me, you see the tattoos. You  see an expression of how I feel about Victoria and the boys. They're a  part of me." Seems like a new tattoo of his wife's name is totally in  keeping with the family man!
  Other celebs in attendance at the swanky soiree were Colin Firth and his wife Livinia, Georgia May Jagger and Sienna Miller.
  According to the organization's website, "The Global Fund galvanizes  support for the fight against AIDS, TB and malaria, working with  partners to support the most effective prevention and treatment."
  Victoria has been a busy bee after debuting her new collection during  Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week last week in NYC. We can't get enough of  this jet-setting couple!


x17online.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I like the new ink on David's hand ~ very sweet.


----------



## Eva1991

So sweet of David to get a Victoria tattoo! Love her latest outfit! They're a VERY good looking couple.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yikes..hate the tattoo. I think it's not a good idea to get your spouse's name tattooed on your body...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Yikes..hate the tattoo. I think it's not a good idea to get your spouse's name tattooed on your body...



Agreed. 
And I don't think the placement/style of that tattoo is great either.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her mother Victoria might be one fifth of the biggest pop group of the last twenty years, but Harper Beckham had a distinctly grungy edge on Friday.

The youngest daughter of Posh Spice and David Beckham, Harper wore a pair of Dr Marten boots and purple jeans as her mother took her to Dover Street Market in Mayfair.

Sat in Victoria's arms, the little girl could grow up to be a punk princess yet.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Marten-boots-purple-jeans-day-Victoria.html


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the most stylish women in the world.

And Victoria Beckham certainly didn't disappoint as she arrived in France with her own take on Parisian chic for a press conference to unveil her new digital plans.

Having taken the Eurostar from London, the fashion designer certainly stood out in her lemon, sleeveless duster coat as she walked out of the Gare Du Nord and headed to the British embassy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-coat-unveil-digital-plans.html#ixzz2g7yHXsNz


----------



## Dawn72

Any updates? Too much time has gone by without one


----------



## MarieG

I just LOVE her style and vibe!


----------



## Swanky

There's been lots of pics on gossip sites of him on photo shoots in underwear


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

They are selling their Beckingham Palace home to move to London. Some good pics here of VB.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-million-bid-45-million-mansion-London.html


----------



## zayra26

I love the last look. VB looks amazing!


----------



## zayra26

*At a wedding *


----------



## Swanky

*A Beck on the cheek! David smothers Harper with kisses... and adorable tot can't resist reciprocating during shopping trip 
*
 She may only be two-years-old but it seems Harper Beckham already has her daddy wrapped around her little finger.
The  angelic-looking toddler was showered with kisses by her father David as  he carried her in his arms during a shopping trip in Los Angeles. 
And  showing just what a daddy&#8217;s girl she is Harper couldn&#8217;t resist  reciprocating the kisses and wrapping her arms around David she planted a  number on his face. 






Doting: David Beckham was seen kissing daughter Harper during a shopping trip in Los Angeles 





Right back at ya: Harper was more than happy to give her daddy plenty of kisses in return 
 Securing her place as  one, if not the most fashionable toddler around, Harper wore a floral  tunic dress with a pair of black Mary Jane shoes.  

 Completing her look she once again showed she&#8217;s even on top of hair trends &#8211; wearing hers in a high ponytail.
Former footballer David opted for a similiar hued outfit as his little one and looked very laid-back in  a pink T-shirt.





Come here daddy: Harper seemed keen to kiss her David as they left Ye Old King's Head, an English food and gift shop
 Just the two of us: Harper and David were enjoying a shopping trip without the boys or Victoria 






Tender moments: David planted a kiss on the top of Harper's head while they strolled back to the car 

     He teamed the top with a  pair of dark jeans and showing off his cool side he wore a khaki  coloured hat backwards and a pair of black sunglasses.
The  duo paid a visit to Ye Old King's Head, an English food and gift shop,  which David is known to visit while across the pond to pick up some of  his favourite things from home.
Judging  by the two brown bags he carried when he left the store, the handsome  father-of-four had picked up a number of treats to stop him and his  brood from feeling homesick.





Similar shades: Harper wore a floral shift dress while David wore a dusty pink T-shirt 






Stocking up: David left the English shop with a couple of bands, no doubt full of plenty of treats 

There was no sign of  the former Manchester United player&#8217;s three boys Brooklyn, 14, Romeo,  11, and Cruz, eight, who are believed to have remained in London to  attend school or his wife Victoria.
Speaking about his little girl in July this year David admitted he was overprotective when it came to Harper.
He  said: &#8216;To have a daughter is a whole different thing, I&#8217;m not saying I  love my daughter more but the boys are independent and autonomous. 
&#8216;A little girl, she wants her daddy &#8211;it&#8217;s a whole different thing.
&#8216;When she&#8217;s old enough to date she&#8217;s not going out &#8211; She&#8217;s going to be like Rapunzel up in the tower.&#8217;






Adorable outfit: Harper wore a pair of black patent Mary Jane shoes with her pretty dress 





Cool look: David wore a khaki coloured cap backwards with a pair of black shades 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ers-daughter-Harper-kisses.html#ixzz2i4vMYhMt 
​


----------



## ChelseyT

It's too cute I can't !!!!!


----------



## vimrod

Oh good lawd, Harper is a BAWSE! I love her. She, Blue Ivy and Louis Bullock are the damn cutest. I kinda want them to team up and take over the world and be our overlords.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ChelseyT said:


> It's too cute I can't !!!!!



I know!!


----------



## Belle49

OMG that amount of cuteness in those photos is just ridiculous!!! Perfection


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

What a little nugget! The pics are too cute!


----------



## EMMY

Oh man I think I just totally melted..I am a puddle...so precious!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too cute!


----------



## Nathalya

Awwww so cute!


----------



## Avril

Ahhh!!!! Cuteness overload!!


----------



## Swanky

She's so precious, looks like the boys even treat her like a princess!


*Bend it like Beckham! Harper can't conceal her delight as she  follows in the footsteps of daddy David and scores a goal during a kids'  football match
*
Her dad is one of the most famous  footballers on the planet and her elder brother recently made his debut  for Queens Park Rangers&#8217; youth team.

And  it would seem little Harper Beckham is following in the footsteps of  the male members of her family, with the two-year-old tot showing off  her sporting prowess as she took to the pitch for a game of soccer over  the weekend. 

Proving  she can well and truly bend it like Beckham, the adorable toddler  couldn't hide her delight as she scored her first-ever goal as the rest  of her doting family cheered her on enthusiastically.






She shoots, she scores! Harper Beckham looked as  though she was following in the footsteps of the male members of her  family as she enjoyed a game of football at a California soccer camp  over the weekend 





Bend it like Beckham! The tot couldn't hide her  delight as she scored her first-ever goal as the rest of her doting  family cheered her on enthusiastically

Swapping the world of  fashion for football, the super-cute youngster seemed to be having an  absolute whale of a time as she got to grips with a game of soccer in  front of parents, David and Victoria, and elder brothers, Brooklyn, 14,  Romeo, 10, and Cruz, eight.  

  And having her family's  support seemed to do the trick, with a huge grin spreading across  Harper's face as she successfully put the ball in the back of the net.

As  David proudly filmed away on his camcorder and fashion designer  Victoria cheered with delight, the little one ran excitedly towards her  crowd of adoring fans. 





She's a natural! The adorable toddler was concentrating intently as she smashed the ball into the back of the net
 Go, Harper! The adorable toddler seemed to be  having an absolute whale of a time as she got to grips with a game of  soccer in front of parents, David and Victoria, and elder brothers,  Brooklyn, 14, Romeo, 10, and Cruz, eight

   Proving you're never too  young to perfect your goal celebration, the adorable tot spread her arms  out to the sides as she giggled with happiness. 

Harper  was sporting a trendy little kit for her day on the pitch, adding a  girlie touch to her blue T-shirt and Real Madrid shorts with a pair of  stylish baby pink football boots.

Wearing  her light brunette locks pulled up into their signature top knot style,  the little one looked happier than ever as she enjoyed her kickaround  in the Californian sunshine. 

Despite  usually being preened to perfection, Victoria, 39, followed her  daughter's lead and opted for a casual motif T-shirt and jeans for her  sporty day out. 

Meanwhile,  David, 38, wore a gunmetal grey crew-neck top, berry coloured jeans and  a backwards cap as he filmed his little girl run around the pitch. 

 Another talent: Romeo and Victoria Beckham showered little Harper with praise as she came off the pitch





Celebrate good times: Harper copied her big brother Cruz by throwing her arms up into the air as she celebrated her goal 

Victoria recently  explained that while Harper is a 'girlie' girl, she has definitely  inherited her father and brothers' passion for the beautiful game. 

She  said in an interview with Grazia magazine: 'She&#8217;s very girlie, she&#8217;s  very feminine, but at the same time she loves football. She loves to run  around in football boots and a football shirt. 

'She&#8217;s  got three older brothers &#8211; she&#8217;s not one of these little girls who  falls over and instantly cries because she&#8217;s used to it. She&#8217;s a little  bit of rough and tumble in the garden with her brothers, which is really  nice.'






Boys and their toys: David stopped for a quick kickaround with Cruz after filming Harper's turn on the soccer pitch





Football fanatic: The former footballer seemed to be in his element as he enjoyed a game with Romeo 





Doting mummy: The former singer looked on with anticipation as she watched her little girl show off her moves on the pitch 






Captured on camera: David filmed Harper as she took to the pitch, while big brothers Romeo and Cruz smiled at her encouragingly 
 Beckham boys: Brooklyn kept a watchful eye over his little sister's progress as she tried out the beautiful game 

Meanwhile, former LA  Galaxy star David admitted he would be happy to see his daughter follow  in his footsteps and don the famous number 7 jersey. 

Asked  if he would mind Harper playing football, he told Man About Town  magazine: 'No, not at all, not at all. Obviously, when we were living in  America that was a big thing, girls playing football. 

'The girls are very talented over there, and women&#8217;s football is big in England and Europe as well so&#8230; we&#8217;ll see.'


----------



## Swanky

Sports mad: On Monday night, the Beckhams  enjoyed another day of  sports, attending a hockey match between the  Calgary Flames and the Los  Angeles Kings at the Staples Centre





Just like daddy! Little Harper was mirroring David's expressions as she watched all the action unfold before her eyes 





  Action-packed! David looked rather animated as  he watched the game,  but Cruz was taking it easy as he cuddled up on  Victoria's knee






Happy families: David was pointing out things on  the big screen to his  adorable little girl, while Victoria applauded  and Cruz had a little  snooze


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vids-footsteps-scores-goal.html#ixzz2iSSdpM40


----------



## beastofthefields

VB reminds me a lot of Anna Paquin, does anyone else see that or just my weird head? In style, figure and facial expressions, smile and features? ~ when they smile that is! xx


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harper is just pure cuteness.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics, thanks! What a wonderful family. Famous, yet they seem very down to earth.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has just been given an astonishing public dressing down by his former mentor Sir Alex Ferguson.

So David Beckham was probably relieved to be able to lark around with his gorgeous two-year-old daughter Harper in Los Angeles.

The former Manchester United star looked uncharacteristically glum as he took in an ice hockey game on the west coast.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hockey-game-slammed-mentor.html#ixzz2iWdEuNpC


----------



## Nathalya

What a cute family


----------



## vimrod

OMG I cant even with that child. She's a chubster! So damn cute with her dad. Loves.


----------



## Tarhls

^^^ could not have said it better +1000


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund event. (October 23)


----------



## winkwinx

This family is so adorabbbllleee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those soccer pics of Harper!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund event. (October 23)



VB looks great in this outfit. Perfection.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the girl band singer who caused David Beckham to 'take his eyes off the ball'.

And it was certainly clear why as Victoria, 39, attended the CFDA Vogue Fashion Fund Awards dinner on Wednesday in a head-turning outfit. 

Retired footballer David, 38, couldnt seem to keep his eyes off his stunning wife who was wearing a black dress with a plunging neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plunging-V-panelled-dress.html#ixzz2ilrTs9Xi


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think she`s gained a little bit of weight, I like it! Way better with some meat on her. The frail look is looking a little pathetic...


----------



## theDuchess26

I think she looks great, they are such a good looking couple


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. I really like the outfit. Her boobs look a little less ridiculous than they used to.


----------



## NY_Mami

She should trademark that pose...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate the hair and makeup but I love the dress. She looks like she gained a tiny bit of weight and I like it....it looks good on her.


----------



## MarieG

She looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hate the hair and makeup but I love the dress. She looks like she gained a tiny bit of weight and I like it....it looks good on her.





I thought I was the only one! why is her blush so dark? it looks like someone beat her


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham 'crashes into car outside his LA home with Brooklyn in the passenger seat'
*
David Beckham reportedly crashed into another car as he pulled out of his Beverly Hills home.
The ex-England football captain was allegedly in his black Range Rover Sport with what looked like his son Brooklyn, 14, in the front passenger seat when the collision reportedly occurred at 2.30pm on Friday.
Onlookers say David, 38, pulled out of his driveway and hit an oncoming car being driven by a woman.





Collision: David Beckham reportedly crashes into another car has he pulls out of the driveway of his LA home
He reportedly reversed back into his drive way and waited within his residence before police arrived to question him about the incident.
Police were seen leaving his home, then interviewing witnesses nearby for more information about the accident.
Damage was clearly visible on the white Acura 4x4, as well as David's expensive Range Rover Sport, where the bumper was hanging off the front.




Pulling away: The driver reverses back into the driveway after impact




Collision: David Beckham reportedly crashes into another car has he pulls out of the driveway of his LA home

The former sports star bought the car in 2010 which is estimated to be worth between $60,595 and $76,195.
It's not the first time David and Brooklyn have been in a car crash together. 
Back in 2011 the two had a &#8216;lucky escape&#8217; when their vehicle was involved in a multiple-car pile-up on one of the busiest freeways in Los Angeles.




Family work out: David, Victoria and Brooklyn took part in a Soul Cycle Class in West Hollywood a few hours before the accident

Both wearing seat belts at the time, the father and son were left unhurt in the rush hour collision.
LA Galaxy star Beckham was at the wheel of his luxury black Cadillac Escalade when it became the third car in the pile-up.
Bad luck on wheels seems to run in the family as earlier this year, Victoria had her bike stolen in New York.

Reversed: Onlookers claim Beckham drove back into the driveway soon after the accident and before police arrived on the scene

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-Brooklyn-passenger-seat.html#ixzz2iswi4APF


----------



## Slimders

Can anyone ID David's green trucker cap he always wears? I have a boyfriend who is desperate for it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> She is the girl band singer who caused David Beckham to 'take his eyes off the ball'.
> 
> And it was certainly clear why as Victoria, 39, attended the CFDA Vogue Fashion Fund Awards dinner on Wednesday in a head-turning outfit.
> 
> Retired footballer David, 38, couldnt seem to keep his eyes off his stunning wife who was wearing a black dress with a plunging neckline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plunging-V-panelled-dress.html#ixzz2ilrTs9Xi



VB looks great, as usual. She does look like she's gained a little weight and it suits her.


----------



## samlee

Sasha2012 said:


> She is the girl band singer who caused David Beckham to 'take his eyes off the ball'.
> 
> And it was certainly clear why as Victoria, 39, attended the CFDA Vogue Fashion Fund Awards dinner on Wednesday in a head-turning outfit.
> 
> Retired footballer David, 38, couldnt seem to keep his eyes off his stunning wife who was wearing a black dress with a plunging neckline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plunging-V-panelled-dress.html#ixzz2ilrTs9Xi


I love love that dress, she looks hot!


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham will pay $25M to launch new Major League Soccer team in Miami
*

With his playing career over, former England captain David Beckham has decided his next move: starting a Major League Soccer team in Miami.
Since leaving the Los Angeles Galaxy in December, and retiring from the game after a subsequent five-month stint at Paris Saint-Germain, Beckham has been mulling over the location for his MLS franchise.
Beckham has now made up his mind and he would pay a discounted rate of $25 million to start an MLS expansion team in Miami, a person with knowledge of the situation told The Associated Press on Tuesday. 




He's baaaaack: David Beckham, who signed a monster contract with the LA Galaxy in 2007, is returning to the U.S. to found a new soccer franchise
The person spoke on condition of anonymity because plans for the team aren't being publicly discussed yet.
The option of becoming a team owner was included in the MLS contract Beckham signed when joining the Los Angeles Galaxy in 2007.
'We know that Miami is one of the most passionate soccer markets in North America,' MLS Executive Vice President Dan Courtemanche told the AP. 

Partner, 'American Idol' creator Simon Fuller is one of Beckham's key business partners in the $25million deal
'We have met with David Beckham regarding ownership of an expansion team, and we look forward to David one day owning an MLS club.
There are currently 19 MLS teams, and league commissioner Don Garber hopes to expand to 24 teams by the 2020 season. 
A 20th team is already in place to begin playing in 2015 after Premier League club Manchester City and its partner, the New York Yankees, paid an expansion fee of $100 million to launch New York City FC.
The MLS still has to give Beckham the go-ahead to make Miami the location of the franchise.
Beckham is looking to raise several hundred million dollars of investment to fund the setup costs, including putting together the squad of players and building a stadium.
Beckham's business partner Simon Fuller, the 'American Idol' creator who is the driving force in franchise negotiations, will be a significant shareholder, the person familiar with the situation said. 
Beckham is looking to sell stakes in the team to other investors, and has already had expressions of interest from businessmen globally.
Beckham hopes the team to debut in three years, which would likely require the franchise to initially play in an existing venue.
In June, Beckham toured the Sun Life and Florida International University stadiums and met with Miami-Dade County Mayor Carlos Gimenez.




Expanding: The MLS already has 19 teams and has a 20th - New York FC - signed on
University officials delivered a presentation to Beckham and Marcelo Claure, president and CEO of Brightstar Corp. and a member of the FIU Board of Trustees, explaining the draw of a professional team in Miami.
Before deciding on Miami as the franchise location, Beckham explored options in other cities, including Montreal, San Diego and Orlando, the person said.
Miami has had a Major League Soccer team before. The Miami Fusion held matches in Fort Lauderdale from 1998 to 2001, before shutting down because of poor attendance.
As a former Manchester United, Real Madrid and AC Milan midfielder, Beckham hopes his star power will make a team work there.
Beckham's management team said it is not ready yet to make an announcement about Beckham's franchise ownership option.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-League-Soccer-team-Miami.html#ixzz2jAgQKLY4


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/30/david-beckham-facebooks-digital-signature-event/

David Beckham is all suited up to share a special digital signature with fans at Facebooks Offices in Hyderabad on Wednesday (October 30) in London, England.

The 38-year-old retired soccer star chatted and answered fan questions during the live event, which he had been busy promoting on Facebook all this past week.

Have a question for me? Leave it in the comments below and then watch me live in the Facebook Digital Stadium on 30 October to see if I answer your question. #BeckhamBookFB David wrote earlier in the week.

Getting ready to meet everyone in the Facebook Digital Stadium. See you soon. #BeckhamBookFB he added before the event.


----------



## Belle49

I don't know how to add video but this will NEVER get old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc


----------



## Belle49

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdZXrq1cEk

HA she's awesome


----------



## Sasha2012

Her husband, David Beckham, jetted into New York City earlier this week. 

But that certainly didn't mean that Victoria Beckham had to fly solo as she attended the 2013 Harper's Bazaar Women of the Year Awards at London's Claridge's Hotel on Tuesday evening. 

The 39-year-old designer was accompanied by her handsome teenage son Brooklyn, 14, as she mingled with the great and good of the fashion world at the star-studded event, before picking up the coveted Special Contribution to British Fashion award. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-embraces-son-Brooklyn-14.html#ixzz2joVVXVPr


----------



## sabrunka

Did she get her implants removed? Did this happen a while back? Or maybe... I have no idea hah.. Hmmm..


----------



## NY_Mami

sabrunka said:


> Did she get her implants removed? Did this happen a while back? Or maybe... I have no idea hah.. Hmmm..


 
Yep....


----------



## Sasha2012

Brooklyn is handsome, Victoria looks stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she was sick.  She doesn't look like herself


----------



## Swanky

She has implants for sure IMO, just not as big.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/05/david-beckham-launches-sky-academy-in-isleworth/

David Beckham looks super dapper at the launch of Sky Academy held at Sky Studios on Tuesday (November 5) in Isleworth, England.

The 38-year-old retired soccer star was joined at the event by television personality Melvyn Bragg, and cyclists Bradley Wiggins and Chris Hoy.

Sky Academy is a set of initiatives using television, creativity and sports to give up to one million young people opportunities to build skills, experience and self-belief.

Very excited to announce that Im the Ambassador for Sky Academy! Sky Academy is a great set of initiatives which will create opportunities in sport, tv and the arts for up to one million young people by 2020 in the UK & Ireland. David wrote on his Facebook.


----------



## Stephie2800

Sasha2012 said:


> Brooklyn is handsome, Victoria looks stiff and uncomfortable.



She doesn't look like herself, and her skin looks a bit odd. Like her self tanning has gone wrong.


----------



## KatharinaV

Belle49 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdZXrq1cEk
> 
> HA she's awesome


 

Why did she stop smiling? Srsly  despite the hair and outfit she looks great - 2001 or something? And a good sense of humor too! Thx for posting.


----------



## Nathalya

Something is different about her on these last pics. Her eyebrows?


----------



## Swanky

I think she's gone too far w/ injectables. Botox too heavy in forehead is causing her to look expressionless and her eyes a little heavy and the trout pout is pretty bad.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder if she was sick.  She doesn't look like herself



She does look tired, but still I like her outfit.
I don't know about the injectables, etc. as she looks pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Belle49

Love the photos of her and Brooklyn


----------



## Belle49

KatharinaV said:


> Why did she stop smiling? Srsly  despite the hair and outfit she looks great - 2001 or something? And a good sense of humor too! Thx for posting.




I honestly think she still fun, she just presents herself a certain way to the media


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Belle49 said:


> I honestly think she still fun, she just presents herself a certain way to the media



+1, Agree! I think she wants to be taken seriously as a designer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her eldest is very handsome!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's normally all about the clothes for Victoria Beckham when she makes a red carpet appearance.

However, on Thursday night, the pop star-turned-designer decided to freshen up her usual make-up style with some very smoky eyes.

The mother-of-four opted for lashings of eyeliner and eyeshadow as she cut a vampy figure on the red carpet of the Bambi Awards in Berlin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ambi-Awards-black-ensemble.html#ixzz2kfMKOBxN


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous, but her chest looks weird in the fourth picture.  Almost like sun damage or something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel522 said:


> Gorgeous, but her chest looks weird in the fourth picture.  Almost like sun damage or something.



It's sun damage. People love the instant glow of the sun, but pay for it years later when their skin is damaged, orange and leathery.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Victoria looks rough.


----------



## Chloe302225

Am I the only one starring at her ring ?! Its gorgeous


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloe302225 said:


> Am I the only one starring at her ring ?! Its gorgeous



*Chloe*, I saw it too. Love that bling! It's stunning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the black dress..but man..her skin looks horrible.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is rarely seen in anything other than skintight pencil dresses from her very own collection.

But on Monday evening Victoria Beckham clearly fancied hanging loose a little as she attended the book launch of her close friend Kelly Hoppen at Belgraves Hotel in London. 

The 39-year-old hid her frame with a baggy white shirt, over which she wore an oversized blazer while she of course failed to raise a smile while posing with the designer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-book-launch-Kelly-Hoppen.html#ixzz2l5gRsQd5


----------



## Sasha2012

She helped Eva Longoria with the final alterations to her show-stopping black gown for the annual Global Gift Gala in London.

And just like any best friend would do, Victoria Beckham could not help but arrive to show her support at the charity event at ME London on Tuesday evening.

The pair, both dressed in black, looked stunning as they stood side by side on the red carpet ahead of the event, which raises funds for charities helping women and children worldwide.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lobal-Gift-Gala-red-carpet.html#ixzz2l8tHF0J2


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks pretty, but there's something that looks different about her in the past few sets of pictures.  Just don't know what it is.


----------



## Swanky

Freshly filled trout pout and a teeny bit of weight gain.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Freshly filled trout pout and a teeny bit of weight gain.



And maybe something with the eyes or cheekbones?


----------



## Stephie2800

Injections in the cheekbones and lips and she changed the shape of her brows. Malking them a bit thicker...


----------



## bisousx

Chanel522 said:


> VB looks pretty, but there's something that looks different about her in the past few sets of pictures.  Just don't know what it is.



Really bad, lackluster makeup.  She needs to put some color on those cheeks and those lips. I'm surprised at how awful she's been looking.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She is looking rough lately, like she is constantly very tired.


----------



## SophiaLee

New boobs look good.


----------



## simona7

I think she got cheek implants. Her brows are thicker/heavier but they are also kind of drooping which looks odd with the higher cheekbones.
She has looked kind of tired for awhile now. But how can she not with her busy life!


----------



## SophiaLee

She doesn't look like she got cheekbone implants to me


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I think that she hasn't had cheek implants but I do agree that she looks very tired.
But considering how much she does, I think she looks really great.
Know that I am in the minority here!


----------



## sanmi

She's looking kind of frail. But other that that she's looking pretty good. 


Ermmm side track a bit, did she had PS on her boobs and cheeks recently?
In photos, Her cheeks looks like there's a piece
Of Cheek implant in it. Her boobs are smaller and natural looking now compared to some
Of her old photos.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/21...hanghai-victoria-launches-quincy-accessories/

David Beckham flashes a smile as he hits the stage at his H&M promotional event held at the Shangri-La Hotel on Thursday (November 21) in Shanghai, China.

The day before, the 38-year-old retiredsoccer stars wife Victoria launched her exclusive Quincy accessories collection at Selfridges in London, England.

Excited to see my accessories installation at @Selfridges London, Victoria shared on her Twitter account along with a pic of herself. Wearing #AW13 Victoria Beckham x vb.


----------



## Faima

Beckams in new Christmas Vogue Paris (from FB)


----------



## luluxh

Wow amazing cover. Love the expressions


----------



## sanmi

Faima said:


> Beckams in new Christmas Vogue Paris (from FB)



Nice alluring photo


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got a lot to thank Manchester United for after meeting her husband, David Beckham, at a football match back in 1997. 

And Victoria Beckham proved she is still the same fun and fearless WAG the 38-year-old sportsman fell for some 16 years ago as she joined Becks and the boys at the premiere of new documentary, The Class Of '92, at London's Odeon West End in Leicester Square on Sunday night. 

Although she may now be an accomplished fashion designer, the 39-year-old superstar could have passed for the cheeky Spice Girl of her former years as she put on a leggy display in a thigh-skimming minidress on the red carpet. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oins-David-boys-red-carpet.html#ixzz2mHjB0bQB


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ VB looks great.


----------



## sanmi

Good looking sons. Pretty hot mama.  
she looks good.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

she looks good, those sons look really alike!


----------



## theDuchess26

Such a beautiful family, really like VB's coat


----------



## curlybee

VB looks likes she's gained a little weight which is a good thing.

Love her hair longer.

Cute family


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love all their cute beady eyes. She's beautiful


----------



## djsmom




----------



## cojordan

Love this Vogue cover.


----------



## morgan20

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/12/09/article-2520924-19FD0EDD00000578-826_634x577.jpg

Such a lovely picture of Daddy and daughter ahhhh

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/12/09/article-2520924-19FCFFF700000578-334_634x855.jpg


----------



## Chanel522

Her little face is so so sweet and she's such a happy looking little girl.  I love their little family.


----------



## sanmi

Beautiful Little gal. She will grow up to be a beauty.


----------



## Dawn72

Bump! Any recent photos of this beautiful family? Esp Christmas photos ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cojordan said:


> *Love this Vogue cover*.



Was thinking the very same thing when I saw this Vogue cover, *cojordan*!
Gorgeous pic of the two of them.


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham Super Bowl ad will be the first time viewers can shop a  commercial &#8211; and own his latest H&M underwear before half-time even  begins
*
David Beckham's H&M Super Bowl campaign will be the first time in history that viewers can shop a commercial in real-time.

The  30-second ad will be outfitted with never-before seen technology that  allows Samsung Smart TV owners to instantly shop the commercial through a  format that has been dubbed &#8216;T-commerce&#8217;.
The commercial will air in the Super  Bowl&#8217;s second quarter, and features styles from Mr Beckham&#8217;s fifth  H&M seasonal collaboration.







 Skivvy set: David Beckham will star in H&M's  Super Bowl campaign, dressed in his new underwear collection for the  international retailer

Those looking to upgrade the quality  of their HDTV now have no better time to act - given that Beckham will  likely appear nearly-naked in the ad.

David Beckham Bodywear items will also be available for purchase in Samsung&#8217;s ShopTV Marketplace.
Daniel  Kulle, H&M&#8217;s North American President said in a statement: &#8216;We&#8217;re  thrilled to be back in action at the Super Bowl, showcasing our new  campaign. We&#8217;re bringing our A-game, the world&#8217;s top style icon and the  best quality bodywear to the largest stage in the world.&#8217;






Under way: Mr Beckham is filmed on the set of his new Super Bowl campaign for H&M

The former soccer player first launched his H&M project in January 2012.

While  H&M did not announce who shot its new Super Bowl campaign, previous  Beckham Bodywear commercials have been filmed by director Guy Richie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...underwear-half-time-begins.html#ixzz2pez8yVSB


----------



## Stephie2800

That man is getting hotter and HOTTER as the years go by !


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes known for her impeccable sense of style. 

And Victoria Beckham looked right at home as she took a trip to a New York art gallery wearing a chic ensemble on Saturday. 

The 39-year-old fashion designer looked typically elegant in an understated, all-black outfit. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...red-black-outfit-visits-gallery-New-York.html


----------



## annamoon

Victoria has great style, the whole package her coat,bag,top.

love her shoes, anyone ID them

Pity we don't see as much of her in public now.



Sasha2012 said:


> Shes known for her impeccable sense of style.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham looked right at home as she took a trip to a New York art gallery wearing a chic ensemble on Saturday.
> 
> The 39-year-old fashion designer looked typically elegant in an understated, all-black outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...red-black-outfit-visits-gallery-New-York.html


----------



## bisousx

Funny how the Brits hate the Beckhams and in the US they're kind of whatever. When I was studying in london, I was telling some of my European classmates that I loved Victoria's style and they seemed genuinely offended


----------



## perfecto

Source


----------



## theDuchess26

Not a fan of the all black outfit everything looks too big, though in all white it's perfect love everything especially those Casadei pumps love that look


----------



## GOALdigger

why are they like the kardashians of london except with talent and style.


----------



## bisousx

All white outfits   My fav color


----------



## Encore Hermes

Love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> Love it!



Same, +1.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like both outfits. That black coat is beautiful.


----------



## MissNataliie

All of her outfits are so perfect. But that all white one, wow!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love that white outfit!! But it's kind of bugging me that her pumps are ivory. Still love them though. The outfit and the shoes are different shades of white unless I'm just crazy LOL!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The white outfit is fab.


----------



## Avril

bisousx said:


> Funny how the Brits hate the Beckhams and in the US they're kind of whatever. When I was studying in london, I was telling some of my European classmates that I loved Victoria's style and they seemed genuinely offended



I've never got that vibe that they are hated in the UK.... Maybe it was just a coincidence that your classmates didn't like her?


----------



## Mumotons

As a Brit, the feeling amongst people I know, would be that David is A nice guy, but she comes across as arrogant, controlling and very cold. There were also stories of how they were calling the paps themselves, and the whole "do you know I am attitude", especially from her. Over exposure breeds contempt as the KK clan is now discovering.


----------



## bisousx

Mumotons said:


> As a Brit, the feeling amongst people I know, would be that David is A nice guy, but she comes across as arrogant, controlling and very cold. There were also stories of how they were calling the paps themselves, and the whole "do you know I am attitude", especially from her. Over exposure breeds contempt as the KK clan is now discovering.



I was going to say... It seems like the beckhams are the kardashians in the tabloids.


----------



## annamoon

I am Brit and I think they are fantastic and great advert for Britain




annamoon said:


> Victoria has great style, the whole package her coat,bag,top.
> 
> love her shoes, anyone ID them
> 
> Pity we don't see as much of her in public now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/12/victoria-beckham-love-for-girls-shocked-lena-dunham/

Victoria Beckham keeps it stylish while braving the rain on Saturday (January 11) in New York City.

The day before, the 39-year-old fashion designer was spotted heading to a studio in the Big Apple.

Thank u @wallpapermag for inviting me to judge this years #designawards Out today! x, Victoria tweeted earlier in the week with a pic. Check out the pic below!

That shocked me! Girls creator Lena Dunham recently shared to Vogue UK after hearing that Victoria was a fan of the show. I was like, Well get to work on that! Id love to see Victoria Beckham dress it down a little bit, maybe do Victoria Beckham as somebodys adult-education teacher or something. I love her; shes very chic and nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like David Beckham just can't resist lavishing his daughter Harper with extravagant gifts, if his recent indulgence is anything to go by.

The former footballer, 38, has taken delivery of a pink Damien Hirst painting for Harper's nursery, similar to one that sold for more than £600,000 in 2011. 

The 7ft artwork, named Daddy's Girl, was spotted being moved into the Beckhams' £40million Kensington mansion last week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-decorate-Harpers-nursery.html#ixzz2qD0zjlsn


----------



## zayra26

I love the last Victoria Beckham coat!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks like David Beckham just can't resist lavishing his daughter Harper with extravagant gifts, if his recent indulgence is anything to go by.
> 
> The former footballer, 38, has taken delivery of a pink Damien Hirst painting for Harper's nursery, similar to one that sold for more than £600,000 in 2011.
> 
> The 7ft artwork, named Daddy's Girl, was spotted being moved into the Beckhams' £40million Kensington mansion last week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-decorate-Harpers-nursery.html#ixzz2qD0zjlsn



Gorgeous house and lovely art by Damien Hirst.


----------



## theDuchess26

Victoria on the cover of Vanity Fair Italy

I think she looks great

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-Spice-Girls-reunion-poses-Vanity-Fair.html


----------



## sanmi

Lovely and sexy at the same time..


----------



## Swanky

*Becks back in his kecks! David smoulders as he strips off for latest H&M underwear campaign
*
He's so cute, but I think the staging of these pics, is funny, lol!  Guys in underwear hanging around basements, roofs, or whatever. . . c'mon.




































Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...est-H-M-underwear-campaign.html#ixzz2rQGwWPUG


----------



## sanmi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Becks back in his kecks! David smoulders as he strips off for latest H&M underwear campaign
> *
> He's so cute, but I think the staging of these pics, is funny, lol!  Guys in underwear hanging around basements, roofs, or whatever. . . c'mon.
> 
> 
> Lol.. Seems like it..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/01/david-beckham-promotes-hm-bodywear-collection-in-nyc/

David Beckham flashes a smile as he attends a promotional event for his H&M Bodywear Collection on Saturday morning (February 1) in New York City.

The 38-year-old retired soccer player is set to appear in a commercial for the line during the 2014 Super Bowl where hes letting fans decide which version of it airs.

The night before, David looked dapper in a suit while visiting Late Night With Jimmy Fallon at Rockefeller Center.

FYI: David is wearing a Saint Laurent coat.


----------



## schadenfreude

The Super Bowl H&M ad...... I die


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

schadenfreude said:


> The Super Bowl H&M ad...... I die



Same, just saw it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

poor guy, his clearly dyed roots are so visible in these latest pictures.


----------



## afsweet

I think Becks still looks great. Also seems like an all around great guy with a good sense of humor. He was at the Superbowl last night, and when they showed him, I was immediately on the lookout for little Harper lol. I guess the rest of his family didn't accompany him?


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria's left holding the baby: Posh carries Harper's doll as the pair make a coordinated arrival at Heathrow Airport
*

She has reinvented herself as somebody who is meticulously dressed at all times.
And, clearly, even a busy schedule of international travel and motherhood couldn't stop Victoria Beckham from looking her best.
However,  the former Spice Girl surpassed herself on Monday when she arrived at  London's Heathrow Airport wearing co-ordinated colours with her baby  daughter, Harper.






Mother's pride: Victoria Beckham travels light with her daughter Harper at Heathrow Airport








 Into the blue: Victoria and Harper maker a subtle entrance to Heathrow in matching blues







Touchdown: Harper can't wait to get moving once he puts her feet on the tarmac





Smart: Victoria wore a smart grey and blue checked jacket with a royal blue dress over her black trousers

Seen being driven to a private  arrivals hall, the acclaimed designer could be seen single-handedly  managing her toddler onto the tarmac before carrying baby essentials -  including a doll.

Wearing  her hair tied back into a relaxed ponytail, Victoria wore one of her  own creations - the tweed and calf hair coat - over a pair of black  trousers. Costing £3,000, the item has been celebrated as a high point  of her recent collection. 

She matched the look with a pair of black stilettos and designer sunglasses.





Warm welcome: Victoria is welcomed into Heathrow by a friendly member of staff

Meanwhile, Harper was wearing a blue  and white polka dot playsuit with brown buckled leather boots and her  hair in an adorable bun.

 But, for Victoria, balancing motherhood and professional success hasn't always been as easy as she makes it looks.

The mum-of-four admits she faced challenges in becoming recognised in her own right  after finding fame as a pop star and marrying David Beckham, becoming  one half of one of the world's most famous couples.

'I  was a Spice Girl married to a footballer, I was trying to do something  that no-one had really done before,' she muses, 'I've always had to work  hard for everything.'  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Londons-Heathrow-Airport.html#ixzz2sI9Vp3ZQ 
​


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria's feet probably have a permanent heel arch lol her coat is different.. but I like it. Harper is so cute.


----------



## MissNataliie

I love her heels! Harper is of course adorable as well. The doll in her left hand freaked me out. Haha!


----------



## sanmi

They looked good together. 
Harper is a Sweet little gal.


----------



## Chanel522

Hate that coat she's wearing, but Harper is so precious!


----------



## Swanky

*Bundled up! Victoria Beckham keeps Harper wrapped up warm as they brave the cold arriving at JFK
*
 Her husband David attended the Super Bowl in neighbouring New Jersey on Sunday so a mini family reunion could be in order.
And as Victoria Beckham arrived in New York City, she made sure that her two-year-old daughter was sheltered from the biting weather.
The 39-year-old former Spice Girl was seen arriving at JFK airport while carrying Harper on Monday.





Doting mother: Victoria Beckham, 39, was seen arriving at JFK while carrying her daughter Harper on Monday 






Bundled up: The adorable two-year-old braved the biting weather by wearing a fur-lined coat

The pair were both bundled up as they exited the east coast airport headed for their Manhattan hotel.
Wearing her hair tied back into a  relaxed ponytail, Victoria wore one of her own creations - the tweed and calf hair coat - over a pair of black trousers. Costing £3,000, the  item has been celebrated as a high point of her recent collection.
She paired the look with a pair of black stilettos and designer sunglasses.





Put your head on my shoulder: Harper had her head down on her mother as they exited the New York airport 







Stylish traveler: Victoria donned one of her own creations - the tweed and calf hair coat - over a pair of black trousers


Meanwhile, Harper donned a grey winter coat with a fur lined hood, light blue jeans, and brown biker boots.
The doting mother seemed to do her best at trying to keep her cute daughter warm as she navigated her way through the famous airport.
It appeared as if Victoria asked Harper to place her head on her shoulder in order to shield herself from the cold.
Victoria is back in the Big Apple preparing for her show at New York Fashion Week, which kicks off on Thursday. 






Balancing act: Victoria has commented on maintaining her hectic life between motherhood and professional success                                                                                                                                   

As well as host a show on Sunday morning for her Autumn/Winter 2014 collection, Victoria will also be giving a talk with Simon Collins, the Dean of Fashion at Parsons The New School for Design, after her runway show for his 'In Conversation With' series.

The fashion designer seemed to be the model parent on the trip but balancing motherhood and professional success hasn't always been as easy as she makes it looks.

The mum-of-four admits she faced challenges in becoming recognised in her own right  after finding fame as a pop star and marrying David Beckham, becoming  one half of one of the world's most famous couples.

'I was a Spice Girl married to a footballer, I was trying to do something  that no-one had really done before,' she muses, 'I've always had to work hard for everything.'






All-star friends: David Beckham hung out with British F1 racer Lewis Hamilton at the all-star Super Bowl on Sunday evening

The trip seems to come with a purpose as her other half was seen on Sunday evening taking in the American football championship game in New Jersey alongside Formula One driver Lewis Hamilton.
The two British sporting talents were seen chatting away as they watched the Super Bowl XLVIII on Sunday afternoon with their manager Simon Fuller.





All together: The star sat between Lewis and British entrepreneur Simon Fuller, with whom Beckham is good friends   


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2551354/Victoria-Beckham-keeps-Harper-wrapped-warm-brave-cold-arriving-JFK.html#ixzz2sMsMlJml


----------



## Compass Rose

OMG...sorry, but that get up she is wearing makes her look like she is just about ready to shoe a horse at the stable.


----------



## vthunni

I'm surprised she doesn't have her hand in her coat pocket like she normally does holding Harper. But I'm pretty impressed she can do that and wear heels and hold a baby!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/05/david-beckham-confirms-major-league-soccer-franchise-in-miami/

*David Beckham Confirms Major League Soccer Franchise in Miami*

David Beckham is all suited up for a special press conference to confirm his plans to launch a new Major League Soccer franchise held at the PAMM Art Museum on Wednesday (February 5) in Miami, Fla.

The 38-year-old retired soccer player was joined at the press event by MLS commissioner Don Garber and Mayor Carlos Gimenez for the announcement.

I wanted to create a team that we could start from scratch. I know this city is ready for football soccer this time around, David said (via the Miami Herald).

This is the first time in the modern era that an ex-athlete is joining the ranks of ownership, Don added at the conference.

Also pictured inside: David leaving his hotel in Miami on Tuesday (February 4) before changing clothes and heading to an MLS event later that evening.


----------



## Swanky

He's such a cutie.


----------



## Swanky

LOL at Harper being photographed picking her nose 

*Selfie You'll Be There: David Beckham takes family snap with Harper  on his knee as the whole clan turn out to support Victoria at NYFW
*
David Beckham, 38, sat proudly on  the front row of wife Victorias Autumn Winter New York Fashion Week  catwalk show on Sunday with baby Harper on his knee. 

The  star smiled proudly wearing a yellow tie, blue blazer and grey trousers  as two-year-old Harper sat comfortably on his knee in little blue dress  with her hair in a top knot. 

Brooklyn,  Romeo and Cruz were sat next to the retired footballer as they waited  patiently for their mothers fashion show to begin. 







 Front row family: David Beckham took a selfie with the children as they waited for Victoria's AW14 NYFW show to begin
 Young Romeo, 11, looked dapper in a smart jacket while Brooklyn, 15, looked like a smart, mini-me of his father David. 

At one point 38-year-old  retired footballer Becks took a selfie of himself and the children as  they waited for the other lucky fashionistas to take their seats. 

As the five family members took their place, head of the family David made sure everyone was well behaved as the show began. 





 Here, you lot! David stretched his arm out to try and catch an image of his whole brood on the front row





     The star of the day: Victoria popped out very quickly to receive applause for her latest collection 





Mummy's biggest fan: Harper looked on in awe as the models walked along the runway beside her





Stylish: The five-some looked smart in their almost-matching suit jackets with only David wearing light coloured trousers

Eldest sibling Brooklyn sat at one end of the bench filming the models as they walked up and down the runway beside him. 

Two seats away from Victoria's eldest child sat Anna Wintour, the British editor-in-chief of American Vogue. 

The  former Spice Girls first catwalk look was a sharply tailored white  jacket with pointed silver stilettos and cigarette trousers. 


Top knot: Harper stole the show in her pretty blue dress and her hair in a top knot 




Spotted: David looked dapper in a suit jacket and spotted yellow tie as he carried Harper through the venue

Autumn Winter 2014: Victoria's designs were as clean-cut as ever but each garment seemed to have a quirky twist

Pleated skirts, ruffled tops and shoes with socks all appeared on the runway in Victorias prediction for Autumn Winter 2014. 

As  David took out his camera phone to take a picture of his hard-working  wife, who, as a designer, would usually pop out at the end of the  catwalk after the show and take a bow, Victoria peeked out of the side  of the catwalk entrance and swiftly disappeared. 

25-year-old  model Coco Rocher, who walked the catwalk for VB, was tweeting pictures  of her time backstage having her make-up done. 

 Earlier in the day  Victoria nearly sent social media into melt-down when she tweeted a  breathtakingly adorable note from her hubby. 

Victoria  tweeted a picture of her perfectly scribed well-wishing note from  husband David and the kids ahead of her 2014 New York Fashion Week  catwalk show.
The note reads: Good luck, Mommy. Love, David, Brooklyn, Romeo, Cruz and Harper xxxxx. 





 The world of the Beckhams:  Victoria shared a  note sent by her husband David and the children wishing her well before  her SS14 New York Fashion Week catwalk show
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Proud mother: The star tweeted a picture of her note calling it a 'beautiful message' before signing off 'VB' 
The star posted the picture onto her  Twitter account just hours before the show was due to begin, saying:  Beautiful message from my babies x vb.
The  daddy-daughter duo famously left the world cooing when they sat front  row at Victorias September 2013 NYFW show next to Anna Wintour. 
Harper smiled and sat quietly through the whole show, behaving like the perfect mini-fashionista and looking the part too. 
And  from family to fashion, the arrival of her hunky spouse isnt the only  reason the fashion-forward VB followers were excited about her impending  catwalk collection earlier today. 
The former Spice Girls singer has been teasing her collection with a series of online videos on her Instagram account.

 Victoria spoke to The Sunday Times about her SS14 range, saying: Im really excited about this collection because it feels like what I want.
After  her show in September, the star and her family moved to London from Los  Angeles  a move Victoria says influenced her latest designs and choice  of footwear. 
She said: It's not realistic to think you can run around London all day in heels, as nice as they look.
I do still love heels but I like to mix it up a bit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-turn-support-Victoria.html#ixzz2sqY7capq
​


----------



## Midge S

Ok, is it weird that my first thought is that David has nice but girly handwriting?

It's sweet though...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Midge S said:


> Ok, is it weird that my first thought is that David has nice but girly handwriting?
> 
> It's sweet though...




Maybe an assistant wrote that? The script is very girly, agreed!


----------



## Sarni

Somebody American wrote that...the English say "mummy" not "mommy"


----------



## Swanky




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The kids are so cute. That note was probably written by a florist and attached to flowers or something like that.


----------



## Sarni

The kids are adorable...I love the way they are dressed and they appear to be very well mannered and well behaved kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kids..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The boys are handsome and the little girl is a cutie pie. 

Haha. I thought the same about mommy/mum.


----------



## mundodabolsa

this family is really just too beautiful and precious. every time I think I've seen the cutest david/Harper pairing they outdo themselves in their next public outing.


----------



## afsweet

Such a beautiful family. I want all of Harper's outfits in my size. I can imagine these kids being super polite and nice IRL. I think David and VB are raising their kids right.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They look like a wonderfully happy family....


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL at Harper being photographed picking her nose
> 
> *Selfie You'll Be There: David Beckham takes family snap with Harper  on his knee as the whole clan turn out to support Victoria at NYFW
> *
> David Beckham, 38, sat proudly on  the front row of wife Victorias Autumn Winter New York Fashion Week  catwalk show on Sunday with baby Harper on his knee.
> 
> The  star smiled proudly wearing a yellow tie, blue blazer and grey trousers  as two-year-old Harper sat comfortably on his knee in little blue dress  with her hair in a top knot.
> 
> Brooklyn,  Romeo and Cruz were sat next to the retired footballer as they waited  patiently for their mothers fashion show to begin.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B547E1600000578-620_634x510.jpg
> Front row family: David Beckham took a selfie with the children as they waited for Victoria's AW14 NYFW show to begin
> Young Romeo, 11, looked dapper in a smart jacket while Brooklyn, 15, looked like a smart, mini-me of his father David.
> 
> At one point 38-year-old  retired footballer Becks took a selfie of himself and the children as  they waited for the other lucky fashionistas to take their seats.
> 
> As the five family members took their place, head of the family David made sure everyone was well behaved as the show began.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B54B4DF00000578-478_634x501.jpg
> Here, you lot! David stretched his arm out to try and catch an image of his whole brood on the front row
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B54B54700000578-111_306x700.jpg
> The star of the day: Victoria popped out very quickly to receive applause for her latest collection
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B54B54F00000578-326_634x825.jpg
> Mummy's biggest fan: Harper looked on in awe as the models walked along the runway beside her
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B54C08000000578-616_634x487.jpg
> Stylish: The five-some looked smart in their almost-matching suit jackets with only David wearing light coloured trousers
> 
> Eldest sibling Brooklyn sat at one end of the bench filming the models as they walked up and down the runway beside him.
> 
> Two seats away from Victoria's eldest child sat Anna Wintour, the British editor-in-chief of American Vogue.
> 
> The  former Spice Girls first catwalk look was a sharply tailored white  jacket with pointed silver stilettos and cigarette trousers.
> 
> 
> Top knot: Harper stole the show in her pretty blue dress and her hair in a top knot
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555189-1B54B55B00000578-42_634x766.jpg
> Spotted: David looked dapper in a suit jacket and spotted yellow tie as he carried Harper through the venue
> 
> Autumn Winter 2014: Victoria's designs were as clean-cut as ever but each garment seemed to have a quirky twist
> 
> Pleated skirts, ruffled tops and shoes with socks all appeared on the runway in Victorias prediction for Autumn Winter 2014.
> 
> As  David took out his camera phone to take a picture of his hard-working  wife, who, as a designer, would usually pop out at the end of the  catwalk after the show and take a bow, Victoria peeked out of the side  of the catwalk entrance and swiftly disappeared.
> 
> 25-year-old  model Coco Rocher, who walked the catwalk for VB, was tweeting pictures  of her time backstage having her make-up done.
> 
> Earlier in the day  Victoria nearly sent social media into melt-down when she tweeted a  breathtakingly adorable note from her hubby.
> 
> Victoria  tweeted a picture of her perfectly scribed well-wishing note from  husband David and the kids ahead of her 2014 New York Fashion Week  catwalk show.
> The note reads: Good luck, Mommy. Love, David, Brooklyn, Romeo, Cruz and Harper xxxxx.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/02/09/article-2555114-1B53695C00000578-328_634x844.jpg
> The world of the Beckhams:  Victoria shared a  note sent by her husband David and the children wishing her well before  her SS14 New York Fashion Week catwalk show
> Proud mother: The star tweeted a picture of her note calling it a 'beautiful message' before signing off 'VB'
> The star posted the picture onto her  Twitter account just hours before the show was due to begin, saying:  Beautiful message from my babies x vb.
> The  daddy-daughter duo famously left the world cooing when they sat front  row at Victorias September 2013 NYFW show next to Anna Wintour.
> Harper smiled and sat quietly through the whole show, behaving like the perfect mini-fashionista and looking the part too.
> And  from family to fashion, the arrival of her hunky spouse isnt the only  reason the fashion-forward VB followers were excited about her impending  catwalk collection earlier today.
> The former Spice Girls singer has been teasing her collection with a series of online videos on her Instagram account.
> 
> Victoria spoke to The Sunday Times about her SS14 range, saying: Im really excited about this collection because it feels like what I want.
> After  her show in September, the star and her family moved to London from Los  Angeles  a move Victoria says influenced her latest designs and choice  of footwear.
> She said: It's not realistic to think you can run around London all day in heels, as nice as they look.
> I do still love heels but I like to mix it up a bit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-turn-support-Victoria.html#ixzz2sqY7capq
> ​



Loving Harper's little outfit!


----------



## Swanky

I love it too!  I know people comment in other threads about babies in drab colors, but I like it just fine


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love it too!  I know people comment in other threads about babies in drab colors, but I like it just fine



Me too. Get tired of hot pink and purple.


----------



## Sasha2012

She enjoyed yet another triumphant New York Fashion Week showcase of her latest collection on Sunday.

And Victoria Beckham certainly didn't let her sartorial credentials slip as she stepped out for another day of mingling with the great and good of the style world on Monday morning.

The 39-year-old designer oozed effortless chic as she arrived for a second day of shows, wrapping up against the biting weather in the Big Apple in an immaculate berry-coloured crew-neck jumper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nues-triumphant-stint-NYFW.html#ixzz2sxSHyaPw


----------



## Stephie2800

Snow and no tights or jacket!!


----------



## Dawn72

Them Brits! They can really take the cold


----------



## Sternchen

I wonder what it's like to be that beautiful....


----------



## Dawn72

Lol!
I don't know for sure but I feel you've lost your privacy and can't fly under the radar much.


----------



## nillacobain

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Me too. Get tired of hot pink and purple.



I'm guilty of that.


----------



## nillacobain

Stephie2800 said:


> Snow and no tights or jacket!!





Dawn72 said:


> Them Brits! They can really take the cold



I think this is a bit mean but she does it a lot when she need to "show up" her new collection.  I mean she's a bit ridicolous in snow with no thighs/coat.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

nillacobain said:


> I'm guilty of that.



Aww, I can see the appeal though


----------



## Dawn72

nillacobain said:


> I think this is a bit mean but she does it a lot when she need to "show up" her new collection.  I mean she's a bit ridicolous in snow with no thighs/coat.



And she she shows them off really well. 
I honestly think it's a very short trip .. like from a heated car to indoors, so a quick burst of cold is refreshing. She also wears those super high heels which you usually don't walk far in. Maybe she has bunny slippers in the car


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her love of skyscraper heels and rarely steps out in anything other than towering stilettos. 

But Victoria Beckham ditched her lofty platforms in favour of something altogether more sensible as she stepped out at New York Fashion Week on Tuesday. 

Making a rare appearance in flats, the 39-year-old fashion designer rocked a striking pair of patent monochrome lace-up brogues as she navigated the icy pavements in the Big Apple.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ants-start-shoe-collection.html#ixzz2t3uB3FQo


----------



## Chanel522

She's so pretty and polished and I love seeing her in flats!  The oversized coat trend is ok for some ppl, but it just doesn't work on VB, IMO.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_VB's little girl is so precious! i never tire of seeing her chubby little legs and adorable hair buns. her sons are so big now and handsome boys. _


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She enjoyed yet another triumphant New York Fashion Week showcase of her latest collection on Sunday.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham certainly didn't let her sartorial credentials slip as she stepped out for another day of mingling with the great and good of the style world on Monday morning.
> 
> The 39-year-old designer oozed effortless chic as she arrived for a second day of shows, wrapping up against the biting weather in the Big Apple in an immaculate berry-coloured crew-neck jumper.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nues-triumphant-stint-NYFW.html#ixzz2sxSHyaPw


I love this color on her


----------



## Swanky

*'I run four miles a day': Victoria Beckham opens up about her fitness routine as she covers Allure magazine*



*The 39-year-old fashion designer gets up at 6am every day to exercise
*
*Confesses too that friend Eva Longoria advised her to ditch the razor and get laser hair removal*
*She also reveals that she was happiest when living in Los Angeles with her family - they moved back to the UK this year
*

Even around her hectic schedule -  looking after four children and designing clothes - Victoria Beckham  still finds time to exercise daily.
The 39-year-old reveals in the March issue of Allure magazine that she gets up at 6am and runs four miles a day.
She also divulges  her beauty secrets - including the fact that she doesn't shave her legs  and gets laser hair removal instead following advice from her  ever-polished best friend, actress Eva Longoria.






 Non-stop! Victoria Beckham reveals in the March  issue of Allure magazine that she runs four miles a day and gets up at  6am to exercise

'[It] is amazing. You can go back for  little touch-ups if you do see little hairs appearing,' Mrs Beckham says. 

'But I've been very lucky that I haven't had to. That was one of the best tips that Eva Longoria ever gave me.'

 When quizzed about her  34D breast implants, inserted at a London clinic in 1999, Mrs Beckham,  admits that she 'may have purchased them' but doesn't 'have them  anymore'. 

*'Living  in America was the happiest I think I've ever been. It was much more  accepting for a woman to have a career, as well as a man'*

 Indeed, more than a decade after it  emerged she'd gone under the knife, the former singer underwent several  operartions to get her back to a more natural-looking 34A bra size.

On  a personal front, Mrs Beckham says she was happiest when living in Los  Angeles with her footballer husband, David, and their brood, Harper,  Romeo, Brooklyn and Cruz.
'Living in America for six years was the happiest I think I've ever been,' she muses.
'It was much more accepting for a woman to have a career, as well as a man. And I loved it.'






 Sharing beauty tips: Mrs Beckham's friend, actress Eva Longoria, was the one who told her to ditch the razor

But Mrs Beckham, who moved back to the UK earlier this year, adds: 'I'm not saying I'm not happy now. I'm just as happy now!'
However,  she will no doubt be jetting back to the U.S. frequently as she goes  about establishing a base for her eponymous womenswear label in New  York.

Indeed, just this  month she was in the city previewing her newest collection at Fashion  Week in front of a packed crowd which included, Anna Wintour, her  'fantastic', 'supportive' husband and all four of their children.

While  she was in the Big Apple she took part in a conversation with Parsons'  Dean of Fashion, Simon Collins, revealing plans to design footwear and  the possibility of a menswear line in the future.
                                               EXCLUSIVE: First look at new Victoria Beckham project










Cover star: For more from Victoria Becakham's  interview see the March issue of Allure magazine, available on  newsstands February 25

Reflecting on her career  success, Mrs Beckham tells Allure that she was 'never a natural',  adding: 'I got there in the end because I did believe that if you work  hard enough, then you can achieve a lot.
'I  think what gave me confidence in myself was meeting the other [Spice  Girls]. We always said we were all like rejects in our own way. We had  to work hard, and they helped me accept me for who I was.'
*'I think what gave me confidence in myself was meeting the other Spice Girls.They helped me accept me for who I was'*

 No doubt still  revelling in the success of her well-received Fashion Week show, Mrs Beckham posted a  photograph of her face on the front of Allure's newest issue - out  on February 25 - to Twitter this morning.

'Thank u @allure_magazine Out 25th Feb x,' she tweeted.

The brunette strikes a sultry pose in her cover shot, wearing smokey eye make-up and nude lipstick.

A tagline reads: 'The clothes, the Fame, the Hot Husband: A Girl Could Do Worse.'

She  has fronted the beauty glossy twice before, first in 2008 and in again  in 2011 to mark the U.S. publication's 20th anniversary.
_*For more from Victoria Becakham's interview see the March issue of Allure magazine, available on newsstands February 25*_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ime-covers-Allure-magazine.html#ixzz2tgbA8rjz


----------



## afsweet

she looks beautiful on the cover! and I love how open and honest she is, it's so refreshing.


----------



## Chanel522

She's very likable IMO.  Very classy and sophisticated, but her success and candidness on how she got to where she is is so nice to hear.  I don't picture her to be arrogant at all.  They seem like a lovely family.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## MarieG

Chanel522 said:


> She's very likable IMO.  Very classy and sophisticated, but her success and candidness on how she got to where she is is so nice to hear.  I don't picture her to be arrogant at all.  They seem like a lovely family.



I completely agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

Chanel522 said:


> She's very likable IMO.  Very classy and sophisticated, but her success and candidness on how she got to where she is is so nice to hear.  *I don't picture her to be arrogant at all.*  They seem like a lovely family.














 I didn't like Posh Spice because she just pose and act stuck up but Victoria Beckham seems nice.


----------



## Dawn72

I find the comment about it's more socially acceptable to have a job and a man in the US a bit Victorian, in this day and age, isn't it equally acceptable in most modern countries?


----------



## Avril

Sasha2012 said:


> I didn't like Posh Spice because she just pose and act stuck up but Victoria Beckham seems nice.



  I must admit I did love Posh Spice but when I see their music videos now I just cringe!!


----------



## Avril

Dawn72 said:


> I find the comment about it's more socially acceptable to have a job and a man in the US a bit Victorian, in this day and age, isn't it equally acceptable in most modern countries?



I'm guessing that it's more to do with the fact that she was a footballers wife (aka a WAG) but went ahead and forged a very successful career for herself. The typical WAGs in the UK just seem to live off their husband's bank account. Of course, there are a few who have some sort of career but VB is millions of light years ahead of them all. So I'd say that's what she's referring to and that who'd have thought a popster turned footballer's wife would turn into an incredibly successful fashion designer dressing A-list celebs, etc.


----------



## Dawn72

Avril said:


> I'm guessing that it's more to do with the fact that she was a footballers wife (aka a WAG) but went ahead and forged a very successful career for herself. The typical WAGs in the UK just seem to live off their husband's bank account. Of course, there are a few who have some sort of career but VB is millions of light years ahead of them all. So I'd say that's what she's referring to and that who'd have thought a popster turned footballer's wife would turn into an incredibly successful fashion designer dressing A-list celebs, etc.



I see .. thank you for clarifying Avril. It's odd tho that being a WAG is only one facet of who she is .. and yet that's the one she mentioned in the article or what the author choose to print. I, for one, see that as maybe her 3rd or 4th role. First being a Spice Girl, then a fashion house, a fashionable mum then maybe wife of David 

But maybe you're right .. she was one of the SGs and stood out only after she dated David?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

stephc005 said:


> she looks beautiful on the cover! and I love how open and honest she is, it's so refreshing.



I agree.


----------



## Avril

Dawn72 said:


> I see .. thank you for clarifying Avril. It's odd tho that being a WAG is only one facet of who she is .. and yet that's the one she mentioned in the article or what the author choose to print. I, for one, see that as maybe her 3rd or 4th role. First being a Spice Girl, then a fashion house, a fashionable mum then maybe wife of David
> 
> But maybe you're right .. she was one of the SGs and stood out only after she dated David?



Yes but the order that things that things happened are different to what you've suggested above. Victoria was a Spice Girl, David a Man Utd footballer. They are introduced, date, get married. He leaves Man Utd on a huge transfer deal to another club. She then did a collaboration with rock and republic jeans, etc. Then they used the brand Beckham to become huge. Then her fashion line came. She wouldn't be where she was today if it wasn't for the Spice Girls and then marrying David - otherwise I can't see how the fashion opportunities would ever have appeared.

She's doing great for herself though and I like her. Her fashion line is just divine. And her family is adorable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If cannot picture her running! LOL. Why did they move back to England?


----------



## Dawn72

Avril said:


> Yes but the order that things that things happened are different to what you've suggested above. Victoria was a Spice Girl, David a Man Utd footballer. They are introduced, date, get married. He leaves Man Utd on a huge transfer deal to another club. She then did a collaboration with rock and republic jeans, etc. Then they used the brand Beckham to become huge. Then her fashion line came. She wouldn't be where she was today if it wasn't for the Spice Girls and then marrying David - otherwise I can't see how the fashion opportunities would ever have appeared.
> 
> She's doing great for herself though and I like her. Her fashion line is just divine. And her family is adorable.



Ya .. with her strong work ethic and ambition .. I think she would have gotten there one way or another. I am so proud of her and her beautiful family. I can't wait to see how Harper grows up ..


----------



## Stephie2800

I really love VB and It's refreshing how she after all these years finally opens up about the plastic surgery. Looking at her now however I don't believe that she doesn't have any implants. I just think she has smaller ones!


----------



## Sasha2012

Jeans are usually the furthest thing away from Victoria Beckham's mind when she dresses in the morning.

But the mother-of-four dug out some denims as she went for a casual look while flying to South Africa on Sunday. 

The 39-year-old star was seen looking relatively dressed down in her jeans, striped top and khaki jacket as she was photographed after touching down in Cape Town. 

She was even seen having swapped her usual roomy handbags for something a bit more practical - a backpack - for the flight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kpack-touches-South-Africa.html#ixzz2uDMxqSUv


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks great!!  I like to see her a little more casual sometimes.


----------



## Stephie2800

A back pack?? Did not see that one coming...


----------



## Dawn72

First flats and now a backpack! I  how she's shaking us up with the unexpected


----------



## afsweet

I think I like her casual looks even more than when she's glammed up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Always love VB's boots and shoes. They are the best. She looks great in jeans.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I would love to see her more dressed down occasionally. 

Every time I hear her say she runs, I think "I just can't imagine her running." I would love to see it but I don't think she'd ever let us.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love seeing her in jeans.


----------



## karo

*PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Victoria Beckham visits Cape Town to support Born Free initiative to end mother to child HIV transmission *

Victoria Beckham is using her  celebrity status for a good cause and has just spent two days visiting  Cape Town in South Africa in support of Born Free. 
The  39-year-old is doing her bit for the charity which aims to end the  transmission of HIV from mothers to their children, and found the trip  'educating and inspiring.'
A  representative for Victoria told MailOnline: 'It was a whirlwind trip,  however Victoria was inspired and motivated by the wonderful people she  met and will continue her support to help raise awareness of the  objective to end mother to child transmission of HIV'
On Monday, Victoria took in an educational trip to the Children's Infectious Disease Clinical Research Unit.

She later took to Twitter on thank the  'inspiring' people she met at the facility, writing: 'Thank you  @bornfreeafrica and the inspiring doctors, mothers and children that I  met today. #JoinBornFree x vb'
She  also wrote: 'thanks @UNAIDS @m2mtweets @florencengobeni for sharing  your incredible work to eliminate mother to child transmission of HIV x  vb'
The brunette star also took to the  social networking site on Sunday after seeing the work done by the  Desmond Tutu HIV Foundation.
She wrote: 'Inspiring day in Cape Town, at The Tutu Tester, where I spent time with children of @lalelaproject. x vb (sic)'

The  British fashion designer and businesswoman spent some time with a  patient called Esmonic, during a site visit to Tygerberg hospital. 

She also talked to staff and mentor mothers from the Mother2Mother programme at the Delft Community Health Centre. 

Earlier, Victoria had explained the  reasons for her trip, writing on her Twitter page: 

 'Looking forward to meeting @bornfreeafrica in Cape Town to support the  initiative to end mother to child HIV transmission x vb #JoinBornFree.'

​​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pport-Born-Free-initiative.html#ixzz2uRjTMLCq 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham bonds with a precious little girl during aid mission to Cape Town as famed photographer Annie Leibovitz captures the tender moment
*

Victoria Beckham's recent trip to Cape Town, South Africa, was documented by famed American portrait photographer Annie Leibovitz.

During her whirlwind yet 'educating and inspiring' two-day trip, which was spent supporting the charity Born Free - which aims to end the transmission of HIV from mothers to their children - the doting mother-of-four was captured on film bonding with a group of gorgeous children as they posed in the street for the snapper.
But it was one particular little girl that really caught the 39-year-old's eye.







 An eye-opening experience: Victoria Beckham bonded with a group of children - including one precious little girl held in her arms - during her brief visit to Cape Town, South Africa over the weekend







 A life-changing mission: The mother-of-four looked touched by the children she met and spent time with during her two-day visit, which was documented by renowned American portrait photographer Annie Leibovitz

The singer-turned-fashion designer appeared enamoured by a sweet infant who looked to be no more than a year old, clad in a simple pale peach gingham cotton frock.
The child sat comfortably on Victoria's hip, holding onto her arm as the star tenderly touched her cheek.
It was a sweet embrace that the British beauty will likely never forget, however, it wasn't the only experience she had bonding with children whose futures look bleak during her eye-opening trip.

Capturing a moment in time: Annie Leibovitz was on hand during Victoria's aid trip to the Born Free foundation, whose goal is to end the transmission of HIV from mothers to their children 





Spreading awareness: The 64-year-old snapped away as the British star posed lovingly with the local children whose lives have been directly affected by the devastating disease

On Monday, Victoria paid an educational visit to the Children's Infectious Disease Clinical Research Unit.

She later took to Twitter on thank the  'inspiring' people she met at the facility, writing: 'Thank you  @bornfreeafrica and the inspiring doctors, mothers and children that I  met today. #JoinBornFree x vb'
She also wrote: 'thanks @UNAIDS @m2mtweets @florencengobeni for sharing your incredible work to eliminate mother to child transmission of HIV x vb'





Hush now: The experienced mother did her best to quieten down the excitable youngsters as the camera crew finished setting up







Caring: The 39-year-old spent time with a patient called Esmonic during a site visit to Tygerberg Hospital in Cape Town on Monday

The brunette star also took to the social networking site on Sunday after seeing the work done by the Desmond Tutu HIV Foundation.
She wrote: 'Inspiring day in Cape Town, at The Tutu Tester, where I spent time with children of @lalelaproject. x vb (sic).'

The British fashion designer and businesswoman spent some time with a patient called Esmonic, during a site visit to Tygerberg hospital. 





 Touching: The star also posed with staff - including a mother-to-be - from the  Mother2Mother programme at the Delft Community Health Centre






Doing her bit: Victoria took a tour with some of the staff during a site visit to Tygerberg Hospital

She also talked to staff and mentor mothers from the Mother2Mother programme at the Delft Community Health Centre. 

Earlier, Victoria had explained the  reasons for her trip, writing on her Twitter page: 

 'Looking forward to meeting @bornfreeafrica in Cape Town to support the  initiative to end mother to child HIV transmission x vb #JoinBornFree.'

Born Free initiative to end mother to child HIV transmission






Getting to the heart of the matter: Beckham talked to Mothers2mothers mentor Nozi at her home with her daughter and UNAIDS project workers  
Dr Mitch Besser, founder of Mothers2mothers and the husband of HIV and Aids activist Annie Lennox, said: 
'We are at the cusp of seeing the dream of an HIV-free generation become a reality and need dedicated and compassionate people like Victoria Beckham to spread the word.
'[We need] to make sure the resources and political will continues to be strong, to speak out on behalf of the women and children whose voices often go unheard and to make sure every baby has a chance for a healthy future.'

A representative for Victoria told the  MailOnline: 'It was a whirlwind trip, however, Victoria was inspired and motivated by the wonderful people she met and will continue her support to help raise awareness of the objective to end mother to child  transmission of HIV.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2569334/Victoria-Beckham-bonds-precious-little-girl-aid-mission-Cape-Town-famed-photographer-Annie-Leibovitz-captures-tender-moment.html#ixzz2uYpTp7zb


----------



## theDuchess26

David treats Harper and Brooklyn to dinner at Nobu.
Such a beautiful family, Brooklyn is almost as tall as his father and Harper is so precious

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uddles-Harper-treating-brood-dinner-Nobu.html


----------



## Solemony

Harper definitely got a bit of both from her two parents! She'll grow up to be a beautiful woman!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Such a great family! How they deal with all the paps and the fame is beyond me.


----------



## Tivo

They make beautiful children.


----------



## Swanky

*That's not going to catch on: Victoria Beckham wears winter woollen tights with open-toe sandals as she shops in Paris
*
   While most people would avoid teaming tights with open-toed shoes where possible, Victoria Beckham made a point of wearing exactly that when she browsed what Paris' stores had to offer on Thursday. 

The fashion designer kept out the chilly temperatures thanks to her dark woolly tights which she teamed with a mostly black ensemble.
Keeping her aviator sunglasses firmly on as she left department store Printemps, the 39-year-old failed to flash a smile despite being greeted by a crowd of fans.





Fashion no-no: Victoria Beckham teamed her sandals with thick tights for a shopping trip at Paris' Printemps department store on Thursday






Sidewalk strut: The fashion designer kept her aviator sunglasses on as she left the building, with her phone clutched in her hand
The pop star turned designer wore an on-trend pleated midi skirt which hid her slim pins underneath.
Teaming it with a simple knit, Victoria made sure to add a colour injection to  her ensemble which came in the form of a bright pink top underneath.
Clutching her phone tightly in her hand, the star's hair looked to be in perfect  condition as she wore it down in soft wave over her shoulders.  

Victoria Beckham wears woolen TIGHTS with open toe shoes











Keeping it simple: The 39-year-old sported a mainly all-black outfit while committing the footwear fashion faux pas   

However it was undoubtedly her tights and shoe combo that caught peoples attention as she strolled out into the street.

She tweeted in the morning to say: 'Bonjour Paris! Excited to be meeting customers at @Printemps today! x vb'
Before later adding: 'Thank u @Printemps for a great event today!' as she spends time in the French capital as part of the city's fashion week.
Victoria recently admitted her first experience of a fashion show was like 'another world'.
The singer-turned-designer found her first ever front row experience at a Versace show in Milan completely surreal and says it marked a turning point in her life.
Speaking in her new Skype Collaboration Project documentary, the 39-year-old icon recalled: 'When I was in the Spice Girls I got invited to go to a Versace fashion show, and I'd never been to a fashion show and Donatella Versace flew me, on a private plane with my friend, to Milan. It was all very glamorous and it was taking me into a completely different world.

Classic: The mother-of-four stepped out in a simple knit, which featured three-quarter length sleeves and round neckline
'I've still got the dress that I wore - the black, leather dress - and  funnily enough I saw Donatella not too long ago - we judged the Woolmark awards in London and I hadn't seen her for years and years and we had a chat whilst we were judging and she said, 'Do you remember when you  came to Milan?' and I said, 'God, do I remember? Are you kidding, that  was the most exciting thing I'd ever done."'
The style-savvy superstar also recalled her extreme anxiety before  presenting her first collection because she wanted every last detail to  be perfect.
She confessed:  'I felt really anxious, sick, nerves like I've never had nerves before.  I'd worked really hard on this collection. I remember the night before I was downstairs with a florist in a pair of hotel slippers at about 4  o'clock in the morning - redoing the flowers because I didn't like the  way that the flowers looked.'                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Earlier this week Victoria made a trip to Cape Town, South Africa, which was documented by famed American portrait photographer Annie Leibovitz.
During her whirlwind yet 'educating and inspiring' two-day trip, which was spent supporting the charity Born Free - which aims to end the transmission of HIV from mothers to their children - the doting mother-of-four was captured on film bonding with a group of gorgeous children as they posed in the street for the snapper.
But it was one particular little girl that really caught the star's eye.   

Famous pout: The wife of David Beckham played with her hair after checking out what Paris' stores had to offer 

Victoria appeared enamoured by a sweet  infant who looked to be no more than a year old, clad in a simple pale  peach gingham cotton frock.
Meanwhile her former bandmate Melanie Chisholm has hinted the Spice Girls could reform in 2016.
The singer, formerly known as Sporty Spice, has revealed the girl power group could get back together for a brief reunion tour to mark the 20-year anniversary of the release of their iconic debut single Wannabe.
She said: &#8216;It's funny isn't it because people are saying it's the 20 year anniversary of the Spice Girls, and we did get together in '94, but 'Wannabe' wasn't released until '96 so we don't really see it until '96.





Adding some volume: Victoria finished off her look with a pleated midi skirt, which hid her thin pins underneath   





He's arrived: Victoria's husband David was seen arriving in Paris on Friday afternoon   






Hat's a good look: David wore his favourite baker boy hat and a black overcoat


&#8216;And you might see a few of us having a little dance about on stage, no plans, but we'll see what we can do for you.&#8217;

However, Melanie and her pals Emma Bunton, Melanie Brown and Geri Halliwell might have trouble convincing Victoria to join them, since she has put her music career firmly behind her and insisted last year the girls' performance at the London 2012 Olympics performance would be their last.

She claimed: &#8216;I won't ever do it again. Doing the Olympics was an incredible honour. I was so proud to do it; proud to be British...That was a perfect time to say, 'That's great. Thank you to everybody, but no more.' Sometimes you've got to know when it's time to leave the party.&#8217;    






Could it be on the cards? On Friday Mel C hinted that the Spice Girls could reform in 2016



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2570305/Victoria-Beckham-commits-fashion-faux-pas-woolly-tights-open-toed-sandals-shops-Paris-pleated-midi-skirt.html#ixzz2uedgcOro


----------



## Tivo

Am I crazy or is she making that open-toed shoes, tights look work?


----------



## ByeKitty

I usually like open toed shoes with tights, except when you can see the seam at the toes... Love the above outfit!


----------



## Swanky

I have no problem w/ that look


----------



## Dawn72

I love the look, too!


----------



## Sasha2012

Their stay in France came to an end on Saturday morning as David and Victoria Beckham prepared to leave Paris following a brief appearance at the citys biannual Fashion Week. 

The couple were spotted as they made a low-key entrance at the citys Gare du Nord train station, where they were catching the early morning Eurostar back to London. 

Taking the lead, former England ace David looked impeccably stylish in a knee length Crombie and slim fitting jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Week-catch-Eurostar-London.html#ixzz2ujb6w300


----------



## Ambi107

I love love love her!!! She is just totally irreverent while still being tasteful.


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Love the last outfit! Sooo chic!


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Am I crazy or is she making that open-toed shoes, tights look work?


Nope. Not crazy. She's actually making it work.


----------



## BagLovingMom

berrydiva said:


> Nope. Not crazy. She's actually making it work.



I agree! I think that's the best that look can be done.  I enjoy seeing pics of this family!


----------



## Swanky

*She knows how to keep them quiet! Victoria Beckham treats Harper and Cruz to an ice-cream during Westfield shopping spree
* 
As any mother knows, keeping your children occupied during a lengthy trip to the shops can be no mean feat.
However Victoria Beckham proved just how easy it can be when she headed to London's Westfield Shopping Centre in White City on Sunday.
The singer-turned-fashion designer treated Cruz and Harper to a sweet treat from Joe Delucci's Gelato Store ,which appeared to be keeping them very happy as they looked around a number of stores.








Sweat treat: Victoria Beckham was spotted enjoying a shopping trip at Westfield White City, London, with her son Cruz  and daughter Harper on Sunday 

Wearing an all-black outfit, the 39-year-old blended in with the other shoppers as she pushed her two-year-old daughter in a bright yellow pram.

Both Harper and Cruz appeared oblivious to everyone else as they munched away at their ice-creams, after a visit to the Lego store.
The pair, who are thought to have been accompanied by a security guard, must have been enjoying some time with their famous mum after she returned from Paris on Saturday. 





 Keeping them quiet! The singer-turned-fashion designer opted for an all black look as she pushed her adorable daughter in her pram as she enjoyed an ice-cream

Victoria kept her hair tied back in a ponytail for the outing while opting for a smart coat, skinny trousers and flat boots.
While Harper looked as cute as ever in a beige top, jeans and a pair of tan boots.
Their trip caused a stir as fans took to Twitter to tell others about who they had spotted while looking around.
One wrote: 'Seen Victoria Beckham and the kids in Westfield, what a beautifullllll family', while another said: 'I met Victoria Beckham and her sons at Westfield hahaha they were in H&M'. (sic)






Blending in: The 39-year-old opted for a low-key ensemble as she browsed the stores with two of her children, while reportedly accompanied by a security guard, after returning from Paris Fashion Week

The previous day, Victoria had shared a snap as she planted a number of flowers in London's Hyde Park with her children.
She commented: 'Fun day planting snow drops in Hyde Park with the boys and their school! x vb  #GreenFingers'.

It has been a busy few weeks for the star who was spotted with her husband David as she left the French capital on Saturday following the city's Fashion Week events.






Splitting her time: The previous day, Victoria shared a snap on Twitter as she planted some plants in Hyde Park with her sons  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2572456/Victoria-Beckham-treats-Harper-Cruz-ice-cream-Westfield-shopping-spree.html#ixzz2uwisEtD7


----------



## Chanel522

VB seems so put together all the time and very involved in all aspects of her life.  Gotta give her credit.


----------



## rocket06

Was she carrying a backpack?


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> VB seems so put together all the time and very involved in all aspects of her life.  Gotta give her credit.


That's what I love about her. She's rarely without her kids.


----------



## theDuchess26

Out in London today with Harper and Romeo. Harper is getting so big and what a pretty little girl.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...low-cardigan-brighten-day-Victoria-Romeo.html


----------



## Solemony

I agree. Harper is getting prettier everyday!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Harper is adorable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Harper is adorable!*



Was just thinking the very same thing! She is a little nugget


----------



## afsweet

Can't believe how quickly Harper is growing! She's so lovely and seems like such a happy little girl. And of course she has the best wardrobe out there.

VB seems like a great mother, and I can appreciate that she finds time to be with her children and balance work and personal life so splendidly.


----------



## Avril

OMG Harper!!  She is just ADORABLE!!


----------



## Tivo

Do the kids go to school?


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> Their stay in France came to an end on Saturday morning as David and Victoria Beckham prepared to leave Paris following a brief appearance at the citys biannual Fashion Week.
> 
> The couple were spotted as they made a low-key entrance at the citys Gare du Nord train station, where they were catching the early morning Eurostar back to London.
> 
> Taking the lead, former England ace David looked impeccably stylish in a knee length Crombie and slim fitting jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Week-catch-Eurostar-London.html#ixzz2ujb6w300



Love this coat/long jacket


----------



## Dawn72

dVb is really rocking those flat shoes ..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> Do the kids go to school?



The tweet above days 'the boys and their school..."  So yes, they do.


----------



## Swanky

*David Beckham shows off Harper tattoo in new fragrance ad - but even topless photos can't stop Jay Z's GOLD from nabbing perfume top spot*



*New campaign for Intense Instinct fragrance*
*Shows off tattoos dedicated to children*
*Jay Z's fragrance is outselling Beckham's for first time since launch in 2009*
  
He lives for his four children so it's hardly surprising that David Beckham loves showing off the tattoos he has dedicated to them.
In his new fragrance campaign, the footballer proudly showcases his ink inscription to his daughter Harper.
The inking sits just above his tattoo of Jesus being carried by three cherubs, which are meant to symbolise  sons Brooklyn, 12, Romeo, eight and Cruz, six.






Phwoar! David Beckham looks chiselled in his new advert for his fragrance, Intense Instinct, and ensures that his ink tributes to his children are on show 

Beckham said at the time: Its Jesus being carried by three cherubs and  obviously the cherubs are my boys and so my thought of it is that at  some point my boys are going to need to look after me and thats what  theyre doing in the picture. It means a lot.  

The 38-year-old looks chiselled as he poses topless in the new shot for his fragrance, Intense Instinct.  

'Inspired by Davids sharp judgement, self-belief and his ability to overcome any obstacle, Intense Instinct is an aromatic and fruity fragrance that will inspire any style-conscious, focused and driven man,' reads the fragrance's description.
David said: 'Intense Instinct is an invigorating and contemporary fragrance for men with green, luminous notes and woody undertones. 

'I believe its important to trust your instincts in life and this has inspired this new limited edition of my fragrance.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2574759/David-Beckham-shows-Harper-tattoo-new-fragrance-ad-not-topless-photos-stop-Jay-Zs-GOLD-nabbing-perfume-spot.html#ixzz2vElhUCq3


----------



## Swanky

*Fitness fanatics David and Victoria Beckham take eldest son Brooklyn with them to exercise class 
*
They're both fans of working out and  maintaining a healthy lifestyle and now David, 38, and Victoria Beckham,  39, are showing their eldest son, Brooklyn, 15, how it's done. 

The  trio headed to SoulCycle in Brentwood, California on Saturday, which is  famed for it's various cycling exercise classes which give a full body  workout. 

All three  members of the famous family were spotted looking hot and sweaty as they  emerged via a side entrance of the exercise studio after their class. 

 Hot and sweaty: David and Victoria Beckham take son Brooklyn to a Soulcycle exercise class in Brentwood, California on Saturday

     Looking good: David has hit the gym for three days in a row now and is a huge fan of keeping healthy 

Victoria looked  effortlessly cool in her workout gear, choosing to wear a simple black  vest top which had a number one emblazoned across the front.

  She  teamed it with a pair of cropped leggings and white and neon green Nike  trainers - and she hid herself away under a black and white Adidas cap.
Her  handsome husband wore a simple grey sweatshirt which he coupled with  cropped black jogging bottoms and a khaki green hat which he wore black  to front, as well as neon orange trainers. 

 A-list style: David and Victoria hid themselves away under baseball caps but there was no mistaking them






Loving it! The trio look like they are settling well into the healthy LA way of life







 Back to basics: Victoria had ditched her designer togs for simple and sensible sports gear

 He carried a pair of special trainers in his hand while businesswoman Victoria simply clutched her mobile phone. 

Brooklyn  also kept things simple in a blue T-shirt and matching bottoms and the  young boy looked very hot and bothered as he made his way to the car. 

David  Beckham has been spotted hitting the gym for three days in a row now,  but no doubt he fancied a bit of company on this occasion as he had  previously been working out on his own. 

 What a cutie: David looked back at his family protectively as they made their way to their waiting car

 Feeling the burn: The family looked as though they had given their workout their all

 Head down: Victoria kept a low profile as she left the venue via a side entrance with her son following close behind her
 Close ties: The busy family love to spend as much time as possible together






Family man: No doubt David was thrilled to have his family with him for company as he enjoyed his daily workout session

 The sportsman was  pictured leaving the venue on two consecutive days and dashing off on  his Ducati motorbike, but on Saturday, the family headed home in their  car. 

It's little  wonder that David has been working so hard on his regime as earlier in  the week, he posed in a pair of swimming trunks for a collaboration with  H&M. 

The handsome  chap has a new swimwear line with the Swedish retail giant and proving  himself to be the very best of models, he showcased his buff body and  tattooed torso for the image. 







 So chivalrous: The loving sportsman held the car door open for his pretty wife
 Casual cuties: The couple kept their gym clothes super simple for their jaunt to SoulCycle







Protective: The superstar also helped Brooklyn get into the car before heading in himself





 Keeping up the good work:  Later on, David and Brooklyn were pictured picking up a healthy lunch







 Rev your engines: David left the gym on his motorbike on Friday






+17

 Chiselled: David showed the fruits of his gym labour for a swimwear collection this May at H&M



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-Brooklyn-exercise-class.html#ixzz2y7Z9Cxkn 
​


----------



## Swanky

*Bond it like the Beckhams! David plants adorable kiss on Harper  while Victoria hugs Cruz as tight-knit family enjoy L.A. Kings match  together 
*
They're one of the most tight-knit  clans in showbiz, and as David and Victoria Beckham enjoyed a Saturday  afternoon with their brood at an L.A. Kings game... their easy bond was  clear to see. 

David,  38, and Victoria, who turns 40 on Thursday, both have an warm rapport  with their four gorgeous children; Brooklyn, 15, Romeo, 11, Cruz, nine,  and two-year-old Harper. 

And  the resulting scene was so cute it was almost too much to bear,  especially when David lifted Harper aloft to give her a kiss. 






 Too much to handle: David Beckham gave his  gorgeous little girl, Harper, a kiss as the whole family enjoyed an L.A.  Kings game on Saturday 

At one point, Victoria gave her youngest boy Cruz a big squeeze that made for a picture perfect moment. 

David  also threw his arm around the nine-year-old at one point, while  Brooklyn and Romeo are now big boys it seems... yet while not into  hugging, they kept close to their folks. 

The  couple - who married in 1999 - both looked great in casual togs,  especially Victoria who wore her hair down and rocked a chic leather  jacket. 






 Mama's boy: Little Cruz got a hug from Victoria as Romeo watched the game 







Come on Kings! The family are regulars at the hockey game in their old home city, despite having the U.K. as a home base 







The apple of his eye: David and Harper made for probably the most adorable duo in history

David sported a white T-shirt with black trousers and a matching baseball cap, while his sons were clad in jumpers and jeans.
Harper had definitely been styled by her glamorous mother, and looked cute as a button in a white blouse, jeans and brown boots.
No  doubt the famous family have a lot to look forward to this coming week  as they will be celebrating Victoria's milestone 40th birthday on  Thursday.





Nice to meet you: Harper seemed quite taken with Bailey, the lion that acts as the Kings' mascot







 Daddy's girl: The retired footballer buried his head into the two-year-old as they enjoyed a snuggle







 Taking after their dad: It looks like Romeo and Brooklyn have become big fans of ice hockey much like their father

 According to The Mirror, Victoria has  laid down the law with good friends Eva Longoria and hairdresser Ken  Paves, who are organising her celebrations.

Rather  than a celebrity-filled party, they report she is insisting on a small,  tasteful dinner for a handful of close friends and family members at a  local LA *restaurant.

In  fact there is plenty of excitement in the wonderful world of the  Beckhams as David will soon be following in Victoria's footsteps and  trying his hand at fashion design.





 Taking turns: David and Victoria alternated in between getting to cuddle with their two youngest children


----------



## Swanky

Nail-biter: At one moment David and his two eldest boys, Romeo and Brooklyn, all covered their open mouths in shock







 Staying positive: Though the Kings were beaten by the Anaheim Ducks, the family still had a great time






 Relaxed: The famous family looked great in their casual clothes for the evening and blended in with the crowd

According to reports the  retired footballer securing a deal with top  Hong Kong clothing  distributor Li & Fung to produce a range of  casual wear, while a rep  for Victoria claims rumours that she is also  set to design a menswear  line are untrue.
'David is  at the moment the hottest property in fashion, a source told  New York  Daily News. 'His success with H&M has been a huge hit, so  it&#8217;s no  surprise that Li & Fung want him to work in high-end  fashion.'
The  source added. 'They have the reach and the budget to bring him in  to  work on clothes ranges - $20 million for a signing-on fee is nothing  to a  billion-dollar retail giant.' 



 An exciting week ahead: There is lots to celebrate as Thursday will mark Victoria's milestone 40th birthday








 New ventures: Reports have surfaced that both David and Victoria are set to design separate menswear ranges





 On your bike: David was seen driving around on his motorcycle in LA on Monday



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-L-A-Kings-match-together.html#ixzz2yxqeYO8V


----------



## Chanel522

They make a beautiful family and their kids are such cuties


----------



## MissNataliie

I can't believe she's practically 40. She looks fantastic! I love her little family. I wonder what she's wearing.


----------



## theDuchess26

Such a gorgeous family and I love how close they seem to be


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Jeans are usually the furthest thing away from Victoria Beckham's mind when she dresses in the morning.
> 
> But the mother-of-four dug out some denims as she went for a casual look while flying to South Africa on Sunday.
> 
> The 39-year-old star was seen looking relatively dressed down in her jeans, striped top and khaki jacket as she was photographed after touching down in Cape Town.
> 
> She was even seen having swapped her usual roomy handbags for something a bit more practical - a backpack - for the flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kpack-touches-South-Africa.html#ixzz2uDMxqSUv



Are those YSL boots or Casadei???...


----------



## morgan20

I come in here to see the family pics.....such a gorgeous family


----------



## sabgianna

I just love this family! They look so cute with the kids. Love VB, she is very funny actually in interviews and such.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Sassys

Lax 4/22/14


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics, great family. I hope that David gets that Li & Fung $20million dollar deal. Li & Fung can well afford him.


----------



## Poth

Such a cute family!


----------



## Avril

I think it's so adorable when Brooklyn is carrying his little sister!


----------



## Sasha2012

When Victoria Beckham celebrated her 40th birthday in style at swanky London haunt, the Arts Club, on Sunday night, she had a pretty exclusive guestlist which included the Spice Girls. 

But there was only one person by her side as she left the party and that was her handsome husband, footballer David Beckham, 38. 

The chivalrous gent led the way and helped his pretty wife into their car after they partied until 2am together - he also wrapped his blazer around her so she wouldn't get cold.

Victoria has spent the last two weeks marking her milestone birthday and last night the London leg of the jet-setter's celebrations looked as though they had capped it all off perfectly.

After enjoying time with husband David Beckham in LA over the last few weeks, Victoria invited her close family and friends to have a knees-up with her. 

And judging by the shots of her star-studded friends leaving the venue, it looked like it a good night was had by all - especially with the Spice Girls in attendance.

While most of Victoria's guests were relatively composed, Spice Girls Mel C and Emma Bunton had really got into the party spirit.

Both were helped separately into a waiting car by Emma's fiance Jade Jones.

But despite his firm grip on Mel, the singer still managed to lose her footing in her towering heels.

Gordon Ramsey and his wife Tana Ramsay, who have enjoyed hiking with the Beckhams in LA over the last few weeks, were also seen leaving the venue hand in hand. 

Newly single Coldplay star Chris Martin also joined in the festivities and although he was there alone, looked as though he had been enjoying himself.

Madonna's ex husband Guy Ritchie and his fiancee Jacqui Ainsley also managed the evening even though the model is heavily pregnant with their third child.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ife-Victoria-40th-birthday.html#ixzz30EeXKlOg


----------



## Solemony

That ring!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

Solemony said:


> That ring!!!!!!!



It was the first thing I noticed in the pic! Very eye catching!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Solemony said:


> *That ring!!!!!!!*



+1000, what bling! It is gorgeous!


----------



## lovemyangels

Is black and white the dress code?  Lol  

That ring is everything!


----------



## Sasha2012

It is not uncommon for people to opt for comfort over style for a flight. 

But that is certainly not Victoria Beckham's vibe as the fashion designer proved when she arrived at JFK Airport in New York City on Sunday looking chic in a black minidress with her equally as fashionable husband David in tow. 

The brunette beauty  who turned 40 last month  looked effortlessly elegant in the outfit, which showed off her impressive pins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Cruz-play-football-London.html#ixzz30qT20cXA


----------



## Swanky

Looks comfy to me!  You know she has slippers in that bag! lol!  He looks so good here, love that style.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Looks comfy to me!  You know she has slippers in that bag! lol!  He looks so good here, love that style.



Agreed! +1.


----------



## MissNataliie

I agree, it looks very comfy! Her outfit is, in my opinion, the epitome of chic. It's simple, fits her well, and is not too attention grabbing but still stands out on its own.


----------



## Tivo

Any ID on her shoes? Jimmy Choos? Casadei?


----------



## Lena186

MissNataliie said:


> I agree, it looks very comfy! Her outfit is, in my opinion, the epitome of chic. It's simple, fits her well, and is not too attention grabbing but still stands out on its own.



+1


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cindylouwho

Tivo said:


> Any ID on her shoes? Jimmy Choos? Casadei?


Manolo Blahnik


----------



## annamoon

cindylouwho said:


> Manolo Blahnik


Victoria has been working with Manolo on her shoe collection, can't wait to see what her collection will be like.


----------



## bobobob

2014 Met Gala


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Booooooring.


----------



## Solemony

Hmm the dress is so uninteresting and she always have that odd signature pose that made it even more so.


----------



## Michele26

I love the white gown!


----------



## Lena186

bobobob said:


> 2014 Met Gala



They look good


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

David and Victoria Beckham looked every inch the power couple as they arrived at the Met Gala in New York on Monday night, which is hosted by Vogue editor, Anna Wintour. 

Holding hands as they posed for photographs on the red carpet, the stunning couple were the main attraction in their matching white outfits. 

Victoria, 40, looked lovely in a white column dress from her own collection and matching white vertiginous heels. She accessorised with diamond drop earrings and a matching bracelet and ring.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-ensembles-arrive-Met-Gala-holding-hands.html


----------



## MarieG

LOVED her white gown! Simple yet stunning. They looked great together


----------



## Chanel522

MarieG said:


> LOVED her white gown! Simple yet stunning. They looked great together




Completely agree!!  She looked gorgeous and the simplicity of the gown was beautiful.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looked sooo pretty.


----------



## summer2815

I love her, but something was a tad off with her hair and make-up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chanel522 said:


> Completely agree!!  She looked gorgeous and the simplicity of the gown was beautiful.




Agree, 100%. VB looked GREAT. I love her structured gown and her hair and make-up was perfect. She made every other celeb look like they were trying too hard.


----------



## purseprincess32

She looked gorgeous and they are a beautiful couple!


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> 2014 Met Gala



I love it... So sleek and minimal.... even for the MET...


----------



## NY_Mami

I love those Casadei heels she's always wearing....


----------



## karo

Out in NYC
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her Met look was such a bore


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loved her Met look.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like her Met look, except from the make-up.


----------



## Bentley1

White gown/hair/makeup was all boring and "safe"


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> David and Victoria Beckham looked every inch the power couple as they arrived at the Met Gala in New York on Monday night, which is hosted by Vogue editor, Anna Wintour.
> 
> Holding hands as they posed for photographs on the red carpet, the stunning couple were the main attraction in their matching white outfits.
> 
> Victoria, 40, looked lovely in a white column dress from her own collection and matching white vertiginous heels. She accessorised with diamond drop earrings and a matching bracelet and ring.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-ensembles-arrive-Met-Gala-holding-hands.html


I just adore how he looks after her.


----------



## ByeKitty

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## Stephie2800

ByeKitty said:


> Throwback Thursday!




I´m embarrassed to admit I still like that track:weird::weird:


----------



## Dolly10

Stephie2800 said:


> I´m embarrassed to admit I still like that track:weird::weird:


 I concur its a great dance track


----------



## Dolly10

I rather liked Victorias outfit. Very subtle and elegant


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love the longer hair on Vicky...


----------



## Poth

I don't mind her look either.  Her hubby on the other hand...


----------



## Swanky

*Not Such An Innocent Girl: Victoria Beckham shows off her assets in revealing Instagram photo... before taking a nap on the hotel floor in just a dressing gown
* 
She's not one for showing off too much flesh, these days, but it appears Victoria Beckham's thrown caution to the wind during her trip to Singapore. 

The 40-year-old pop star (turned fashion designer) showed off her curves in a seriously low-cut black top, in a photograph taken from a high angle. 

She famously told Vogue in 2011 her 'bazooka torpedo' breast implants were 'gone' - but the star's clearly not afraid to show off what she's got naturally, still. 







  Spice Up Your Life: Victoria Beckham's thrown caution to the wind during her trip to Singapore, and is showing off her saucy side in various social media picture

All fixed: The fashion designer was spotted out in Marina Bay Sands just hours after the picture she posted, with her top fixed   

But it seems she wasn't intentionally showing off her curves, but her top had broken. 

She captioned the snap: 'Where is a seamstress when u need one? Broken top in Singapore! X'.
She's currently on a business trip to Singapore and documenting her time in Asia with photographs on social media. 

And when she's not dressed up and raring to go, it seems the mother-of-four is enjoying some down time. 





 
Keeping abreast of the situation: She's currently on a business trip to Singapore and documenting her time in Asia with photographs on social media







Where's the bed? The star made a joke out of a missing bed as she took part in a fashion shoot






Hot, hot, hot: The singer turned fashion designer said she was pleased to have her own 'wafter' on the cover shoot she was taking part in

She posted a picture of herself lying on the floor in a huge open space - where it looks like a bed usually is - wearing just a white dressing gown and white slippers. 

She captioned the picture: 'My bed is really uncomfortable x vb' 

And despite cancelled out a return to singing earlier this year Victoria proved she still likes to have a go on the microphone in her down time as she shared a new picture with fans on Twitter.

The 40-year-old ended a busy night in Singapore on Saturday with a fun singing session with friends. 






Feeling nostalgic? Victoria Beckham picked up the mic for a singalong with her close friend, Ken Paves, in Singapore on Saturday

The former Spice Girl was dressed in much more laid-back ensemble than her usual form-fitting attire as she sported a grey top teamed with navy trousers. 
 
As she perched on a grand piano, she posed with her eyes closed and head tilted to the side.

Her silky brunette locks flowed down her left shoulders and her close friend and hairdresser Ken Paves could be seen singing behind her as he played the piano.




VB the DJ? The fashion designer looked the part as she posed behind the decks







 Natural poser: Victoria was in Singapore to showcase her latest fashion collection at a private event held in the ArtScience Museun in the Marina Bay Sands hotel

Victoria captioned the shot: &#8216;I hear there might be a reunion! #captain&tennille x vb #VBTour'.

The fashion designer was in Singapore to showcase her latest fashion collection at a private event held in the ArtScience Museun in the Marina Bay Sands hotel.

Victoria share the occasion with fans and captioned on shot that saw her surrounded by her elegant models: &#8216;Beautiful models wearing Victoria Beckham in Singapore, can u spot me???? x vb'.






New collection: Victoria was hard to miss as she posed with her models


The business mogul even made an attempt to show her DJ skills as she took Samantha Ronson&#8217;s place behind the decks.
While she has no plans to return to music, it has been reported that the remaining Spice Girls will soon head to Las Vegas.
Mel B aka Scary Spice, teased fans as she posted several nostalgic images of the group on her Instagram but it seems she is still focused on her solo material as she shared an image from her LA studio.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2625571/Victoria-Beckham-shows-assets-revealing-Instagram-photo.html#ixzz31RVGQxGv


----------



## Stephie2800

It's Pretty obvious that she still has implants just not as large as the first set . She looks good though and they fit her body.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good, such a classy lady.


----------



## NY_Mami

Stephie2800 said:


> It's Pretty obvious that she still has implants just not as large as the first set . She looks good though and they fit her body.



Yep.... She got better looking ones....

I would love to hang with her for a day... She seems to be fun under the _"......"_ness....


----------



## Stephie2800

NY_Mami said:


> Yep.... She got better looking ones....
> 
> I would love to hang with her for a day... She seems to be fun under the _"......"_ness....



Me too


----------



## Swanky

Stephie2800 said:


> It's Pretty obvious that she still has implants just not as large as the first set . She looks good though and they fit her body.



ITA, I've been saying that since she "removed them".


----------



## Swanky

*No wonder they call her posh! Victoria Beckham cuts an elegant figure as she debuts latest creations in Singapore 
*

  She is known for being given the moniker Posh Spice.
But  Victoria Beckham proved her worth as a classy designer when she  revealed details of her latest fashion collection in Singapore on  Monday.
The 40-year-old former Spice Girl was spotted at On Pedder at Scotts Square, where she was surrounded by fans. 






Classy: Victoria Beckham poses for a photo at On Pedder at Scotts Square on May 12, 2014 in Singapore










Angelic: Victoria looked elegant and stylish in her latest creation, which launched in Singapore 

      The brunette beauty was there to showcase her ready-to-wear  pieces from her eponymous fashion label, which is becoming increasingly popular in Asia.
Sporting  a white silk dress with half-length sleeves and a feathered trim, she  looked almost angelic as she posed for photographs.
At  one point she could be seen holding a fan's baby in her arms during a  personal shot she uploaded to Twitter, saying: 'Thank u [sic] for  coming. Loved meeting you all'.





Fan-tastic! Victoria was clearly delighted with the welcome she received in Singapore

Posh was at the On Pedder store, which  has the exclusive right to stock the fashion icon's new range which  includes accessories including sunglasses and handbags.
The wife of footballer David Beckham, she has travelled to Singapore without her husband or any of their children.





Lone ranger: The 40 year old has travelled to Singapore without husband David or any of their children






Looking good: Victoria Beckham appears at a photocall in Singapore to promote her new accessories collection







Posh: She was at the On Pedder store, which has  the exclusive right to stock the fashion icon's new range which includes  accessories including sunglasses and handbags

 Clearly, the star is enjoying her time in the South-east Asian metropolis.

Just  a day earlier she posted tongue-in-cheek pictures of herself 'singing'  into a microphone as she sprawled out across a piano in her hotel suite.  

Lying alongside her was her hairdresser Ken Paves, while make-up artist Sarah  Lucero, plays the musical instrument behind them.




Once a Spice Girl always a Spice Girl: Victoria  Beckham showed off her long legs as she and pals Ken Paves and Sarah  Lucero performed around a piano on Sunday 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...latest-creations-Singapore.html#ixzz31VoNGBgs


----------



## Stephie2800

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ITA, I've been saying that since she "removed them".



I actually remember you stating that in another thread


----------



## summer2815

She needs to do something else with her hair


----------



## Chanel522

I agree.  Her natural hair must be very very thin bc even w these extensions in it just hangs and doesn't look full or voluminous.  Maybe a shoulder length or just a little longer would be good for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/13/victoria-david-beckham-spend-time-on-separate-continents/

Victoria Beckham wears a sleek black dress while visiting the boutique On Pedder at Plaza Indonesia on Tuesday (May 13) in Jakarta, Indonesia.

Team #onpedder, thank u so much for your hard work, amazing event! X vb #onpedderxvb #plazaindonesia the 40-year-old fashion designer tweeted after the event. Thank u Mia and her team for a beautiful, traditional Indonesian dinner x vb #plazaindonesia #onpedderxvb

The day before, Victorias husband David Beckham was seen landing at the airport in Edinburgh, Scotland. He deboarded his private plane and shook hands with an awaiting person on the tarmac!


----------



## Sarni

She looks like she has had some recent work done on her face...or the last photos of her are just bad photos.


----------



## karo

*Beck(ham) behind the wheel! David and Victoria take a spin around London as they enjoy a sunny day out in the capital*

She recently travelled the globe to Singapore and Jakarta on a promotional tour parading her fashion designs. 

But  Victoria Beckham was back where she belonged on Sunday - alongside her  husband David Beckham as they spent time together in London. 

The couple looked relaxed as they headed out in their car for a day in the sun at Surrey Park in the capital city.
David, 39,  could be seen driving the pair to the park in their big black car as  Victoria took the chance to top up her tan with the window down. 

Victoria, 40, added a hint of the US to her look thanks to the black New York baseball cap she was sporting during the ride.  

The retired footballer also opted for some headgear, but he swapped his favoured flat cap for a fedora.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-spin-London-sunny-day.html#ixzz32BlwE3md 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans are more used to seeing Victoria Beckham clutching an expensive designer tote or an on-trend clutch.

However it was a Marks and Spencer's bag for life the former Spice Girl was sporting when she left a west London branch of the supermarket chain on Wednesday.

The 40-year-old was dressed casually as she picked up some groceries, however she made sure not to leave her house without her stilettos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-life-M-S-black-stilettos.html#ixzz32OKuz1CD


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks great!  Love this outfit on her and I would wear it if it was fall, but it's a little heavy for spring.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VB always is beautiful, but in recent pics she looks very tired IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm not liking this new eye makeup she's been wearing as of late. It makes her look older and tired.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're arguably one of the closest families in showbusiness and the Beckham family looked absolutely adorable when they arrived at LAX airport on Saturday night. 

While David, 39, cuddled a sleepy Harper, 2, in his arms, 40-year-old Victoria held hands with her youngest son, Cruz, 9, as they made their way to the departures lounge. 

Doting dad David was dressed down in black jeans and a matching T-shirt for the flight, but still looked trendy, adding his trademark flat cap into the mix.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-fly-Los-Angeles-Cruz.html#ixzz33RHvHD9p


----------



## Solemony

Lol about the guy in the background....


----------



## karo

*She means business! Victoria Beckham is sleek and sophisticated in striped shirt and floral pencil skirt as she jets into JFK*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oral-pencil-skirt-jets-JFK.html#ixzz34820jdVO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## trustlove

Love it!


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes busy prepping for her pre-spring/summer 2015  collection, but Victoria Beckham is already stepping out in a few of her key looks.

The womenswear designer wore a romantic rosebud patterned dress as she headed out in New York on Monday.

Clearly the new collection has taken inspiration from the fifties, as the calf-length frock featured a cinched waist and a high-neck.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fties-style-dress-New-York.html#ixzz34Bqf6wEd


----------



## berrydiva

She just looks lovely in that dress.


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks great love those last two looks.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes hard at work preparing her eagerly anticipated pre-spring/summer collection, but Victoria Beckham took time away from the drawing board on Tuesday when she stepped out in New York City. 

The 40-year-old fashion designer caught the eye in a bold red midi-length dress as she made her way out of Manhattan's Bowery Hotel and sashayed towards a waiting car. 

With its sleeveless design and form-fitting upper half it afforded Victoria the opportunity to show off her slender frame, while the chunky waist chain hanging from her left hip provided a striking focal point.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-midi-dress-steps-New-York.html#ixzz34HJJAOf6


----------



## Midge S

Great colo but I;m not crazy about it.   Her upper body looks pretty boxy in it...


----------



## GOALdigger

open toe shoes would be a much better choice


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not very flattering on her.


----------



## berrydiva

I kinda dig it but then again V. Beckham can do no wrong, to me, in the fashion department.


----------



## Sarni

berrydiva said:


> I kinda dig it but then again V. Beckham can do no wrong, to me, in the fashion department.




I agree-while I don't necessarily like everything she wears she has such style, class and elegance that she always looks great.


----------



## flowerboy

I think she looks nice


----------



## Dawn72

I absolutely agree .. she can wear a tent and make it look good.


----------



## Chanel522

Love these last three outfits on her.  Even though the dress isn't super figure flattering, somehow it still works for her and she looks great!


----------



## lovemyangels

Love that rosebud patterened dress but not the red one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes hard at work preparing her eagerly anticipated pre-spring/summer collection, but Victoria Beckham took time away from the drawing board on Tuesday when she stepped out in New York City.
> 
> The 40-year-old fashion designer caught the eye in a bold red midi-length dress as she made her way out of Manhattan's Bowery Hotel and sashayed towards a waiting car.
> 
> With its sleeveless design and form-fitting upper half it afforded Victoria the opportunity to show off her slender frame, while the chunky waist chain hanging from her left hip provided a striking focal point.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-midi-dress-steps-New-York.html#ixzz34HJJAOf6



Love this outfit on VB, it's perfection!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I like the chain on the side. a little edgy


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't really like the chain... It looks random and it reminds me of the chains Avril Lavigne wore on her wide pants in 2001.


----------



## Swanky

Her lips are starting to be shaped funny, she needs to lay off the fillers.


----------



## daffyduck

Doesn't matter if this video is Real or Fake....it's still awesome!


----------



## sabgianna

Victoria and David watch Wimbledon from dailymail.co.uk
	

		
			
		

		
	





Love, love, love this dress on VB! She looks stunning! 


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Swanky

His jacket looks a little too tight IMO, love her dress!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That dress is to die for!


----------



## Midge S

Great dress.  She was sitting next to Samuel Jackson.   They have quite the life.


----------



## Freckles1

He is FINE


----------



## Nathalya

Great dress


----------



## Sasha2012

Midge S said:


> Great dress.  She was sitting next to Samuel Jackson.   They have quite the life.



Yeah, too bad she always looks so miserable.

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/06/david-victoria-beckham-dress-up-for-wimbledon-mens-finals/

David and Victoria Beckham make their way to their seats in the Royal Box while attending the Men&#8217;s Singles Final match at the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships on Sunday (July 6) at the All England Lawn Tennis & Croquet Club in London, England.

The chic couple is currently watching Roger Federer and Novak Djokovic compete against each other for the championship title. It&#8217;s definitely going to be a long match with these great players!

David and Victoria happened to be sitting next to Samuel L. Jackson during the match and they were spotted chatting with each other throughout the day.


----------



## audreylita

Is that Samuel L. Jackson sitting next to Victoria?


----------



## Solemony

^Yup!

Aren't any of these men wearing suits not sweating or something? Or is the temperature in the UK not blazing hot but just warm and cool?


----------



## Swanky

So odd, literally everyone around her is laughing and smiling. . .  I get that she wants us to believe she's all high fashion and serious and refuses to smile when posing.  But for crying out loud, she can't be having that bad a time!?  Having personal conversations she doesn't even give a closed mouth half smile.


----------



## theDuchess26

Love Victoria's dress!


----------



## vthunni

Maybe she looks miserable because she's hungry lol! Just kidding! I would smile all the time if I had David by my side everyday


----------



## Lena186

sabgianna said:


> Victoria and David watch Wimbledon from dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677604
> View attachment 2677605
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this dress on VB! She looks stunning!
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


+1 so elegant


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## whimsic

I love how everyone is dressed up!


----------



## audreylita

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So odd, literally everyone around her is laughing and smiling. . .  I get that she wants us to believe she's all high fashion and serious and refuses to smile when posing.  But for crying out loud, she can't be having that bad a time!?  Having personal conversations she doesn't even give a closed mouth half smile.



I noticed that too.  In all pap shots she either has on her shades or is looking down.  All the time.


----------



## Swanky

And I get that! But sitting down w/ people, friends, DH it's like she lost her social skills. She looks miserable. So weird.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty dress!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Love love love that dress.

I've been to Wimbledon, done the whole corporate box thing and people are pretty staid and stiff, despite the smiles in the photos. It's very much a case of "you don't know what picture may be taken or who is watching but make sure you're right at all times".

That being said, it's Samuel L Jackson. I would have been on his la asking him to tell me a story as security dragged me off.

Could be that terrible Lanson champagne that has her that uncomfortable and gaseous though


----------



## audreylita

Thingofbeauty said:


> Love love love that dress.
> 
> I've been to Wimbledon, done the whole corporate box thing and people are pretty staid and stiff, despite the smiles in the photos. It's very much a case of "you don't know what picture may be taken or who is watching but make sure you're right at all times".
> 
> *That being said, it's Samuel L Jackson. I would have been on his la asking him to tell me a story as security dragged me off.*
> 
> Could be that terrible Lanson champagne that has her that uncomfortable and gaseous though



I was lucky enough to meet and chat with and even got my picture taken with him.  What an incredibly talented actor!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I am jealous!


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a game attempt at passing through LAX unnoticed, but there was mistaking Victoria Beckham as she passed through the busy terminal with precious daughter Harper on Friday evening. 

The 40-year-old fashion designer sported a raffish, wide-brimmed hat that partially concealed her distinctive features during her latest appearance in Los Angeles.

Cradling her young daughter in the crook of her right arm, Victoria made her way across the airport in a low-key ensemble comprised of black blazer jacket, matching print T-shirt and skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rrival-LAX-daughter-Harper.html#ixzz37vddq23f


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's gotten so big!


----------



## Sasha2012

He is known to his fans as Goldenballs.

But David Beckham was dripping in golden goo after he was slimed at the Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Sports Awards in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 39-year-old was unceremoniously covered in the sticky substance as he took part in a skit onstage with his boys Romeo and Cruz.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kids-Choice-Sports-Awards.html#ixzz37ve7wlVz


----------



## theDuchess26

What a pretty girl Harper is and she is getting so big. Lovely family


----------



## Dawn72

Harper is so pretty.  
Isn't she getting too big to be carried? Especially in high heels &#128512;


----------



## Sasha2012

His father is known for being very hands-on with all his children.

And it seems Brooklyn Beckham is taking after dad David as he was spotted looking after his little sister Harper on Saturday, 

The teen carried the tot as he left a SoulCycle session in Santa Monica with David and his mother Victoria - who wore matching bright trainers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-trainers-leave-spin-class-David-Harper.html


----------



## Nathalya

Adorable


----------



## berrydiva

They're such a cute family. I love Victoria's hat.


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is so adorable and VB looks fantastic at this weight!!


----------



## krissa

She got so big and is so cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

While she's known for her love of fashion, she may have just set a record for being the most glamorous airport passenger yet.

Victoria Beckham turned heads when she arrived at Los Angeles International on Sunday in an eye-catching all-black ensemble.

The singer-turned-designer made her way into the terminal wearing a camisole top over a form-fitting midi-skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eles-International-Airport.html#ixzz3A3MJxmMd


----------



## Solemony

Nice dress but looks a bit scary with the bones on her chest poking out so prominently.


----------



## PurseLynne

Posh is beautiful, but needs to gain a bit of weight on her


----------



## Lena186

She looks good! I like her outfit


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

After retiring from football, David Beckham has often remarked on how much he's been enjoying spending more time with his children and doing normal activities with them that he has often missed out on.

And on Saturday the 39-year-old looked happy to be accompanied by his daughter and son for a trip to Santa Monica, to take their bulldog Coco to the groomers.

The heartthrob kept hold of the cute three-year-old, who remained barefoot, while Cruz held onto their pet pooch's collar.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Coco-dog-groomers-son-Cruz.html#ixzz3AF2rWTb9


----------



## wilding

The dog got big or we haven't seen him for awhile


----------



## Sasha2012

Her new store in London may still resemble a building site, however Victoria Beckham already looked ready for business on Thursday when she checked on the progress.

The designer kept things simple yet stylish while showing off her slim frame as she walked out of the Dover Street, Mayfair property with her grey blazer draped casually around her.

The 40-year-old clutched a black folder and matching tote from her own collection before making her way to her car parked outside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-leopard-print-stilettos.html#ixzz3ATO2Yqwd


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute look..


----------



## Compass Rose

Ow....ow....ow.....it hurts so much to crack a smile!


----------



## Sasha2012

They have their hands full with four children.

So it was no surprise to see David and Victoria Beckham bringing two of their offspring with them as they attended a SoulCycle fitness class on Saturday.

The couple are frequent visitors to the spinning studio in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cycle-class-chef-Gordon-Ramsay-comes-too.html


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great casual.  Actually the more I think about it the more I find myself saying I prefer celebs and people in general less made up.  

Love her and David's hats too.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

When did Harper get so big?! And her hair is so long.

Posh has really grown on me. She is almost always a fashion hit, no easy feat


----------



## Sasha2012

She has her own eponymous fashion label and loves to dress up in figure hugging gowns, but Victoria Beckham was channelling an altogether different look on Wedneday. 

The 40-year-old former Spice Girl wore a Grateful Dead band tribute T-shirt which had a skull emblazoned on the front, with a pair of skinny jeans as she arrived at LAX. 

The Grateful Dead was an American rock band formed in 1965 in Palo Alto, California, who were best known for their unique and eclectic style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-print-boots-heads-London.html#ixzz3BeXyWYoh


----------



## Sasha2012

She's currently in the process of getting her first London clothing shop ready but multi-tasking mum Victoria Beckham spent the day showcasing her latest collection on Sunday. 

The 40-year-old walked down the catwalk show at the Victoria Beckham fashion show during the Mercedez-Benz Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2015 at the Cunard building in New York.

She had an A-list turn-out with husband David Beckham, 39, sitting smartly dressed in the front row, next to their son Brooklyn, 15.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tch-Victorias-fashion-show.html#ixzz3Ch84R9Bc


----------



## Lena186

I've never thought that she was one year older than David, he looks older than her. Good for her


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That Brooklyn is quite the looker, WOW!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/09/david-beckham-continues-nyfw-fun-while-victoria-flies-out/

David Beckham looks so suave in his leather jacket while attending an event held during New York Fashion Week on Tuesday afternoon (September 9) in New York City.

The 39-year-old former soccer star has been in town for all the fashion fun and to support his wife Victoria Beckham, who had a fashion show this weekend.

Victoria was seen out and about in the Big Apple on Monday doing some shopping at Bergdorf Goodman Mens Store before heading to JFK Airport for a flight out of town.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vicky B in colour 

In pink no less!

With a floral print!!!


----------



## trustlove

He is getting even better looking with age.


----------



## Eva1991

David looks so handsome in the recent pics!


----------



## Chanel522

Did David get his teeth fixed?  He looks really good!!


----------



## stylemepretty

That pink monstrosity is one ugly @ss dress!


----------



## lulu212121

stylemepretty said:


> That pink monstrosity is one ugly @ss dress!


The shoes, too.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lulu212121 said:


> The shoes, too.


Cockroach crushers


----------



## Sweetpea83

trustlove said:


> He is getting even better looking with age.



I agree..same thing with Brad Pitt.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sweetpea83 said:


> I agree..same thing with Brad Pitt.



Agreed, two gorgeous men, Beckham and Pitt only improve with age!


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed, two gorgeous men, Beckham and Pitt only improve with age!



Most men improve with age.  Wish it was the same for us.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Most men improve with age.  Wish it was the same for us.



*audreylita*, it's like maintenance, maintenance, maintenance for me as I grow older!


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *audreylita*, it's like maintenance, maintenance, maintenance for me as I grow older!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Thingofbeauty said:


> Vicky B in colour
> 
> In pink no less!
> 
> With a floral print!!!



And it doesn't suit her at all, but I'm just as equally shocked. 



trustlove said:


> He is getting even better looking with age.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed, two gorgeous men, Beckham and Pitt only improve with age!



Unlike of Johnny Depp.



audreylita said:


> Most men improve with age.  Wish it was the same for us.



Ditto - _we are like milk, they are like wine._


----------



## lulu212121

Where all are you living that men are getting better looking with age? All I usually see is pot, I'm sorry beer belly older men! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

lulu212121 said:


> Where all are you living that men are getting better looking with age? All I usually see is pot, I'm sorry beer belly older men! LOL!!!!!!



Europe , but I think that it really depends on the person. I personally see that men who've better education and are living in the city, usually look better as they age, but it really depends on the genetic as well. And the same goes for women, but to conclude it, it's really true that men are overall ageing better than we do. 

UNFORTUNATELY.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

All I know is that it takes a ton of work to look good as I age, and I'm not talking about plastic surgery, just the right diet, great skin routine morning and nights, lots of sleep and a lack of stress


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All I know is that it takes a ton of work to look good as I age, and I'm not talking about plastic surgery, just the right diet, great skin routine morning and nights, lots of sleep and a lack of stress



Not to mention exercise to try to keep things where they used to be.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/16/victoria-beckham-has-too-much-going-on-to-have-more-kids/

Victoria Beckham stops for a photo with the queen of fashion Anna Wintour while attending J. Crew and Vogues London Fashion Week Party held at Winfield House on Tuesday (September 16) in London, England.

The ladies were also joined at the party by British singer Ellie Goulding.

When asked by Grazia how prep for her new flagship store in London is going, Victoria said, Well the next thing someone would normally ask is am I pregnant?! I seem to get asked that regularly but no, Im not having another baby  theres enough going on. But you know its a really exciting time for me and my team and there are lot people that have come on this journey with me and theyve made all this possible.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

"So Anna. You really preferred to give a cover to the star of the most narcoleptic s3x tape this side of Paris Hilton rather than giving it to me. I curse you to a lifetime of ugly yellow shoes and ingrown toenails. That's all."


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> "So Anna. You really preferred to give a cover to the star of the most narcoleptic s3x tape this side of Paris Hilton rather than giving it to me. I curse you to a lifetime of ugly yellow shoes and ingrown toenails. That's all."


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/16/victoria-beckham-has-too-much-going-on-to-have-more-kids/
> 
> Victoria Beckham stops for a photo with the queen of fashion Anna Wintour while attending J. Crew and Vogues London Fashion Week Party held at Winfield House on Tuesday (September 16) in London, England.
> 
> The ladies were also joined at the party by British singer Ellie Goulding.
> 
> When asked by Grazia how prep for her new flagship store in London is going, Victoria said, Well the next thing someone would normally ask is am I pregnant?! I seem to get asked that regularly but no, Im not having another baby  theres enough going on. But you know its a really exciting time for me and my team and there are lot people that have come on this journey with me and theyve made all this possible.



Amazing dress!&#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annamoon

Thingofbeauty said:


> "So Anna. You really preferred to give a cover to the star of the most narcoleptic s3x tape this side of Paris Hilton rather than giving it to me. I curse you to a lifetime of ugly yellow shoes and ingrown toenails. That's all."


Does Anna Wintour the queen of fashion only have 1 pair of shoes!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

annamoon said:


> Does Anna Wintour the queen of fashion only have 1 pair of shoes!!



It's pretty well known that AW sticks to that one pair of shoes regardless of the outfit.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

But what a hideous pair to stick too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thingofbeauty said:


> But what a hideous pair to stick too!



Agreed!!!


----------



## Dawn72

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's pretty well known that AW sticks to that one pair of shoes regardless of the outfit.



LOL. I love her eccentricity!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/25/victoria-beckham-skips-london-store-opening-for-un-conference/

Victoria Beckham is business chic while arriving at a press conference to speak at the United Nations after being named a Goodwill Ambassador on Thursday (September 25) in New York City.

The 40-year-old fashion designer skipped out on the Victoria Beckham store opening in London to announce her involvement with UNAIDS, the UNs HIV and AIDS charity.

South Africa was a huge turning point for me. And I dont know, why has it taken for me to get to 40 years old to realize, I need to stand up? I need to use what I have to make a difference, Victoria shared at the conference.

She added, For some reason, people will listen to what I have to say, so Im going to speak on behalf of the incredible women. Im not going to sit here and pretend to know everything at this stage  I dont  but I want to learn. I want to help.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She skipped her store opening?

Wow!

That's...I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/25/victoria-beckham-skips-london-store-opening-for-un-conference/
> 
> Victoria Beckham is business chic while arriving at a press conference to speak at the United Nations after being named a Goodwill Ambassador on Thursday (September 25) in New York City.
> 
> The 40-year-old fashion designer skipped out on the Victoria Beckham store opening in London to announce her involvement with UNAIDS, the UNs HIV and AIDS charity.
> 
> South Africa was a huge turning point for me. And I dont know, why has it taken for me to get to 40 years old to realize, I need to stand up? I need to use what I have to make a difference, Victoria shared at the conference.
> 
> She added, For some reason, people will listen to what I have to say, so Im going to speak on behalf of the incredible women. Im not going to sit here and pretend to know everything at this stage  I dont  but I want to learn. I want to help.



I so like this outfit!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

She needs to stop filling the top lip.


----------



## Katel

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/25/victoria-beckham-skips-london-store-opening-for-un-conference/
> 
> Victoria Beckham is business chic while arriving at a press conference to speak at the United Nations after being named a Goodwill Ambassador on Thursday (September 25) in New York City.
> 
> The 40-year-old fashion designer skipped out on the Victoria Beckham store opening in London to announce her involvement with UNAIDS, the UN&#8217;s HIV and AIDS charity.
> 
> &#8220;South Africa was a huge turning point for me. And I don&#8217;t know, why has it taken for me to get to 40 years old to realize, I need to stand up? I need to use what I have to make a difference,&#8221; Victoria shared at the conference.
> 
> She added, &#8220;For some reason, people will listen to what I have to say, so I&#8217;m going to speak on behalf of the incredible women. I&#8217;m not going to sit here and pretend to know everything at this stage &#8211; I don&#8217;t &#8211; but I want to learn. I want to help.&#8221;



She's amazing and she's smiling (with her gorgeous lips) 

She looks completely different than when she's being snapped by the fashion paparazzi  - she looks content and happy - props to her for giving her time and this issue a platform via her status and involvement.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Katel said:


> She's amazing and she's smiling (with her gorgeous lips)
> 
> She looks completely different than when she's being snapped by the fashion paparazzi  - she looks content and happy - *props to her for giving her time and this issue a platform via her status and involvement.*


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham looked like she was ready to return some books on Friday.

The fashion designer was spotted in New York wearing an outfit fit for their famous public library.

Putting a knitted vest over a frilly collared blouse, Victoria, 40, would have certainly been the most fashionable librarian doing the rounds on Fifth Avenue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...itted-vest-blouse-New-York.html#ixzz3ETqFjHH4


----------



## Dawn72

I love puritanical outfits!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I love this woman so, so, so much.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I couldn't STAND Vicky B in her Spice Girls and WAGS days but I really have come around. To think she was hiding all this talent and intelligence under 10lbs of hair extensions


----------



## Lena186

I just live her style!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been two whole days since the inaugural opening of her flagship store in London.

And finally Victoria Beckham has been able to enjoy the fruits of her labour, making her very first trip to her swish Mayfair boutique on Saturday.

Despite having caught a flight back from New York less than 24-hours before, the 40-year-old was, as always, the image of perfection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-U-N-duties-New-York.html#ixzz3EYjX3Fvq


----------



## Dawn72

I find the people standing around and watching and taking pictures amazing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Dawn72 said:


> I find the people standing around and watching and taking pictures amazing.


Yes! The guy in the gray suit leaning against the potted plant is all, "Well HELLO there!"


----------



## Glitterandstuds

That jacket tho


----------



## terebina786

Kim needs to learn from this woman. I love her style!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Glitterandstuds said:


> That jacket tho



 I love the entire look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised that many people know who she is.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> It's been two whole days since the inaugural opening of her flagship store in London.
> 
> And finally Victoria Beckham has been able to enjoy the fruits of her labour, making her very first trip to her swish Mayfair boutique on Saturday.
> 
> Despite having caught a flight back from New York less than 24-hours before, the 40-year-old was, as always, the image of perfection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-U-N-duties-New-York.html#ixzz3EYjX3Fvq




Thanks for the pics, *Sasha*. VB looks amazing, love all of her outfits.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the last 3 looks..


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised that many people know who she is.



Why? She has been a part of world show business since 1994, I believe... and she's part of the Beckham couple and they've been pretty much ruling the world ever since they got married. 

But true, in States they were not so well known until David signed for the LA Galaxy - but in the rest of the world... everyone knows of them.


----------



## Livia1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Why? She has been a part of world show business since 1994, I believe... and she's part of the Beckham couple and they've been pretty much ruling the world ever since they got married.
> 
> *But true, in States they were not so well known until David signed for the LA Galaxy - but in the rest of the world... everyone knows of them.*



And, in the UK (where these pics were taken) not many people wouldn't know who she is


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Livia1 said:


> And, in the UK (where these pics were taken) not many people wouldn't know who she is



How's that even possible? Sorry, but you're really mistaken. She was one of the Spice Girls and she is wife of David Beckham - trust me - in the UK Beckham's our practically royalty -  there's a reason they call their home or their former home Beckhingham palace


----------



## Livia1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> How's that even possible? Sorry, but you're really mistaken. She was one of the Spice Girls and she is wife of David Beckham - trust me - in the UK Beckham's our practically royalty -  there's a reason they call their home or their former home Beckhingham palace



Huh?!
I wrote that not many people would not know who she is i.e. most everyone would know who she is


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Livia1 said:


> Huh?!
> I wrote that not many people would not know who she is i.e. most everyone would know who she is



Sorry, my bad - in that case, I agree with you


----------



## Livia1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Sorry, my bad - in that case, I agree with you




Hehe


----------



## Michele26

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I love this woman so, so, so much.



Me too! She is the epitome of class.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Michele26 said:


> Me too! *She is the epitome of class.*



+1, Agreed. She always looks elegant and put together!


----------



## theDuchess26

David and Victoria celebrate the launch of his new branded whiskey in Scotland. 

They look great. Absolutely adore this couple.

*So in love! Intimate snapshot of David and Victoria  Beckham show the couple sharing a cosy cuddle at the launch of his new  branded whisky*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aunch-new-Haig-Club-whisky.html#ixzz3FWQSA0Gn 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theDuchess26 said:


> David and Victoria celebrate the launch of his new branded whiskey in Scotland.
> 
> They look great. Absolutely adore this couple.
> 
> *So in love! Intimate snapshot of David and Victoria  Beckham show the couple sharing a cosy cuddle at the launch of his new  branded whisky*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aunch-new-Haig-Club-whisky.html#ixzz3FWQSA0Gn
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



Great pics! Loved all of them, thanks.


----------



## Nathalya

Lovely couple! How did they meet?


----------



## afsweet

I love them together! David keeps getting better looking with age- it's unreal!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/16...young-women-in-south-africa-were-eye-opening/

Victoria Beckham arrives in the rain to her flagship store to check in on things on Wednesday (October 15) in London, England.

The 40-year-old fashion designer took a trip to Soweto, South Africa to meet with females who lived in the area and understand their daily life.

My conversation with young women in Soweto has been an eye-opener for me. It gave me an exceptional insight to the many challenges facing these wonderful young women and mothers. They moved me with their stories and I want to help in any way I can to inspire them for change, Victoria, a UNAIDS Goodwill Ambassador, said in a statement about her visit.


----------



## Chanel522

VB looks so pretty when she smiles!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was thinking that, too..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ It's so rare to see her smiling in a pic! Nice.


----------



## Tivo

Cara Deleviegne looks so much like VB.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham's little girl Harper looked like it was well past her bedtime as her mother carried her through the terminal at Los Angeles International Airport on Thursday evening.

The sleepy three-year-old, who looked adorable in a white broderie anglaise dress, nuzzled up to her mother's shoulder.

She was sporting pink nail varnish and is starting to look more like her mother by the day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...epy-harper-brings-brood-la.html#ixzz3GPg90x00


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham is lauded as one of the most stylish women in the world.

 And she certainly proved her style credentials as she arrived in Paris on Friday, looking as chic as possible in her version of casual day wear with an added pop of colour.

Sporting a pair of vibrant red smart trousers and a self-designed mid-length black coat - as well as her trademark sunglasses - the fashion designer appeared as effortless as ever.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-Paris-day-shopping.html#ixzz3IR7VElxd


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I remember the days of OK and HELLO magazine covers with the inches long acrylic french manicure, pumpum shorts and two grapefruit halves shoved under her exposed chest. 

STRUT Vicky B! STRUT! 

You shut it down already!


----------



## berrydiva

Love that coat!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The outfit is amazing and she looks GREAT! Love her


----------



## Lena186

As always flawless!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## trustlove

Sasha2012 said:


> Victoria Beckham is lauded as one of the most stylish women in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> And she certainly proved her style credentials as she arrived in Paris on Friday, looking as chic as possible in her version of casual day wear with an added pop of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Sporting a pair of vibrant red smart trousers and a self-designed mid-length black coat - as well as her trademark sunglasses - the fashion designer appeared as effortless as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-Paris-day-shopping.html#ixzz3IR7VElxd




Just Magnificent!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Flawless.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous.  Love this!


----------



## Dawn72

Tivo said:


> Cara Deleviegne looks so much like VB.



Interesting opinion .. i don't see the similarities at all


----------



## Nathalya

Me neither. Yeah they're both female.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can see some resemblance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dawn72 said:


> Interesting opinion .. i don't see the similarities at all





Nathalya said:


> Me neither. Yeah they're both female.



No remote resemblance to VB. Ugh, Cara gives me the creeps.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I see a bit of a resemblance. Maybe it's the pug nose?


----------



## Lena186

Nathalya said:


> Me neither. Yeah they're both female.



Lol good one, they are both good looking women I guess


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## creighbaby

Sasha2012 said:


> Victoria Beckham is lauded as one of the most stylish women in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> And she certainly proved her style credentials as she arrived in Paris on Friday, looking as chic as possible in her version of casual day wear with an added pop of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Sporting a pair of vibrant red smart trousers and a self-designed mid-length black coat - as well as her trademark sunglasses - the fashion designer appeared as effortless as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-Paris-day-shopping.html#ixzz3IR7VElxd





WOW, she really is talented: "Victoria carried with her a large black tote back, <b>balanced on her elbow </b> as she went about her day in the fashionable city. "

(Not hating on her,  but the awful reporters at the Daily Fail.)


----------



## Nathalya

Lena186 said:


> Lol good one, they are both good looking women I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I agree.







creighbaby said:


> WOW, she really is talented: "Victoria carried with her a large black tote back, <b>balanced on her elbow </b> as she went about her day in the fashionable city. "
> 
> (Not hating on her,  but the awful reporters at the Daily Fail.)



Yes. I really dislike DF because of their horrible reporting.


----------



## Ladybug09

kittenslingerie said:


> This was probably discussed in here before, but did Victoria use gender selection (PGD) with Harper?



I always thought they did.


----------



## Nathalya

Wait, that's actually possible?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nathalya said:


> Wait, that's actually possible?



It has been for a while now.


----------



## Nathalya

Ah, I had no idea! I thought it was something scientists were still doing research for.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

It's available. Usually  to the detriment of female foetuses though...


----------



## Sasha2012

She has made a name for herself post-Spice Girls as a successful fashion designer, while he regularly makes it onto every 'best dressed male' list around. 

And David and Victoria Beckham managed to look both stylish and perfectly coordinated as they arrived at a magazine bash in London on Thursday night. 

The celebrity couple arrived at St Mark's Club both dressed in long dark fitted coats and dark jeans in a nod to the English capital's chilly autumn climate.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-dark-jeans-magazine-bash.html#ixzz3JfaRqHRH


----------



## Sweetpea83

David looks great..


----------



## Sasha2012

David and Victoria turned heads when they arrived at the 60th London Evening Standard awards held at the Palladium on Sunday evening. While Victoria wore a black longline gown from her eponymous collection, her husband wore a navy suit complete with black bow tie. 

The sportsman held onto his wife's hand tightly as they made their way down the red carpet together - and no doubt he's keeping her close by after being involved in a car crash just a day before. 

The 39-year-old was involved in the accident after picking up his eldest son, Brooklyn from Arsenal's training ground in Hertfordshire but emerged unhurt, although his car was not able to be used.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Evening-Standard-awards.html#ixzz3Kck330Pw


----------



## Tivo

I don't know what it is but these parties never look fun anymore. 10 years ago I was envious at how lavish this all seemed to be. Now it looks so trite.


----------



## Nathalya

Agree! And Vics posing in the last picture is just plain awkward.


----------



## berrydiva

Vicky needs to let that pose go. She looks deranged in some of these  pics.


----------



## Solemony

Her posing in front of the camera always throws me off. I don't know what she's attempting but it's getting very stiff and awkward. It just look very uncomfortable.


----------



## summer2815

I just adore her, but something about her make-up and hair lately.  It doesn't suit her that well.


----------



## Nathalya

summer2815 said:


> I just adore her, but something about her make-up and hair lately.  It doesn't suit her that well.



I noticed it too. I think it's also the eyebrows.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I thought she looked nice. That ring though!

Also, Anna's toes!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> David and Victoria turned heads when they arrived at the 60th London Evening Standard awards held at the Palladium on Sunday evening. While Victoria wore a black longline gown from her eponymous collection, her husband wore a navy suit complete with black bow tie.
> 
> The sportsman held onto his wife's hand tightly as they made their way down the red carpet together - and no doubt he's keeping her close by after being involved in a car crash just a day before.
> 
> The 39-year-old was involved in the accident after picking up his eldest son, Brooklyn from Arsenal's training ground in Hertfordshire but emerged unhurt, although his car was not able to be used.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Evening-Standard-awards.html#ixzz3Kck330Pw



I feel like I've seen this look from her several times :/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes. She is very conservative fashion wise


----------



## Dawn72

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yes. She is very conservative fashion wise



I like it .. very appropriate...


----------



## Tivo

summer2815 said:


> I just adore her, but something about her make-up and hair lately.  It doesn't suit her that well.


I wonder if she's been doing her own makeup? She and also Halle Berry. Their makeup has looked drab lately.

Sidebar: she and Cara D. could be sisters.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham gave thanks to her husband David as her fashion line was crowned Best Brand at the British Film Awards at London's Coliseum on Monday evening. 

Keeping her husband by her side at all times, she told the crowd of her love for her handsome sportsman as she accepted the prestigious gong just two days after he was involved in a car crash. 

She said: 'Wow, thank-you. I am so so proud to be British and incredibly proud to have built my brand in the UK. I want to thank my team. I love you all so much and this is for all of you.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Awards-following-car-crash.html#ixzz3KiaBIkbb


----------



## Sasha2012

A few more from the British Fashion Awards.

via Daily Mail


----------



## StylishFarmer

I've noticed the make up thing too. 

Her lip colour has been so beige/brown. No warmth, or a hint or pink or gloss. It's very matte and flat. 

I used to wear lipstick like that in the late 90's. Well Victoria and I are the same age so perhaps she's revisiting her late teen/early 20's years?


----------



## Pia Ismea

Thingofbeauty said:


> Also, Anna's toes!!!



If you stretch the picture on an ipad, it looks like she could have a fungus...or very unkempt toenails. Their even raggedy looking.


----------



## berrydiva

Pia Ismea said:


> If you stretch the picture on an ipad, it looks like she could have a fungus...or *very unkempt toenails. Their even raggedy looking.*



They always look like that...lol


----------



## Pia Ismea

berrydiva said:


> They always look like that...lol



WTH! Is that her trademark or what made her famous...or her signature look? :weird: :lolots:

Seriously, why get gussied up, wearing I don't know how much in designer clothing and accessories, and allow your feet to look that bad? Cover those things up, Anna! I have a "thing" about teeth, nails, (both ends) brows and an overall unkempt look when a person can do better, unless there is a reason the person can't....I'm sorry to carry on like this but I've never seen her toenails up close before or didn't notice them...:giggles:


----------



## Dawn72

Pia Ismea said:


> WTH! Is that her trademark or what made her famous...or her signature look? :weird: :lolots:
> 
> Seriously, why get gussied up, wearing I don't know how much in designer clothing and accessories, and allow your feet to look that bad? Cover those things up, Anna! I have a "thing" about teeth, nails, (both ends) brows and an overall unkempt look when a person can do better, unless there is a reason the person can't....I'm sorry to carry on like this but I've never seen her toenails up close before or didn't notice them...:giggles:



LOL maybe it's not a priority for her .. ?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Your feet should be a priority....

I went and looked at the pic and  If she can't be bothered with a pedi she should stick to close toes shoes  Nasty.


----------



## MissNataliie

I've really liked Victoria's hair lately! It's so shiny and effortless!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whatever makeup thing she does to highlight her cheekbones makes her look shiny and swollen.


----------



## Dawn72

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Your feet should be a priority....
> 
> I went and looked at the pic and  If she can't be bothered with a pedi she should stick to close toes shoes  Nasty.



LOL! I love how we apply our rule to other people


----------



## Michele26

lanasyogamama said:


> Whatever makeup thing she does to highlight her cheekbones makes her look shiny and swollen.




Looks like she's swollen from having fillers injected in her face.


----------



## Michele26

I will never understand how Anna Wintour is considered to be a fashion icon.


----------



## Tivo

Michele26 said:


> I will never understand how Anna Wintour is considered to be a fashion icon.


She lost all credibility with me when she put Kim on the cover of Vogue. Anna _wishes_ she was Meryl Streep's character in Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> She lost all credibility with me when she put Kim on the cover of Vogue. *Anna wishes she was Meryl Streep's character in Devil Wears Prada.*



Totally agree.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tivo said:


> She lost all credibility with me when she put Kim on the cover of Vogue. Anna _wishes_ she was Meryl Streep's character in Devil Wears Prada.



+2, Totally agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

London may be getting lashed by relentless rain and gale force winds, but Victoria Beckham sees it as no excuse to step out looking anything less than impeccable.

The Spice Girl-turned-designer, 40, was spotted braving the inclement weather as she made her way to her eponymous flagship fashion store in the English capital on Thursday.

And while she ensured she was warm, she also made efforts to kept things stylish as she stepped out in a chic white sweater teamed with a marble rose full-length woollen skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chic-sweater-woollen-skirt.html#ixzz3LhTC2DZY


----------



## keodi

Thingofbeauty said:


> I couldn't STAND Vicky B in her Spice Girls and WAGS days but I really have come around. To think she was hiding all this talent and intelligence under 10lbs of hair extensions



I agree, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> London may be getting lashed by relentless rain and gale force winds, but Victoria Beckham sees it as no excuse to step out looking anything less than impeccable.
> 
> The Spice Girl-turned-designer, 40, was spotted braving the inclement weather as she made her way to her eponymous flagship fashion store in the English capital on Thursday.
> 
> And while she ensured she was warm, she also made efforts to kept things stylish as she stepped out in a chic white sweater teamed with a marble rose full-length woollen skirt.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chic-sweater-woollen-skirt.html#ixzz3LhTC2DZY




Great outfit on VB in spite of the weather, love her wine-colored boots with that skirt. Perfect.


----------



## Sasha2012

Brooklyn Beckham appeared to be having a whale of a time at his godfather Elton John and David Furnish's star-studded wedding on Sunday. 

The 15-year-old posted an adorable picture of him and his mum Victoria at the event and posted it to his Twitter account.

Captioning the touching image, he wrote: 'Amazing day with family and special friends. Congratulations Uncle Elton and Uncle David #sharethelove.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toria-Elton-John-s-wedding.html#ixzz3MbAFwA7X


----------



## dangerouscurves

Michele26 said:


> I will never understand how Anna Wintour is considered to be a fashion icon.



Me neither. She just wears expensive stuff. She doesn't really have any distinctive style, except the hair but it doesn't count.


----------



## Sasha2012

He recently joked that he has turned into a taxi driver for his children since retiring from football. 

But it appears as if David Beckham has found himself a new career as a paparazzo as the 39-year-old hunk stepped out in London last week with daughter Harper where he couldn't resist snapping pictures of the cute tot. 

While Harper, three, ran ahead laughing, David took a number of snaps of her with his impressive digital camera. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joy-daddy-daughter-day-out.html#ixzz3RCUwfZCf


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is so super cute and I love how hands on David is w her &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

Harper is adorable


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those photos..


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Harper is so so so cute!


----------



## Megan Brown

Sasha2012 said:


> He recently joked that he has turned into a taxi driver for his children since retiring from football.
> 
> But it appears as if David Beckham has found himself a new career as a paparazzo as the 39-year-old hunk stepped out in London last week with daughter Harper where he couldn't resist snapping pictures of the cute tot.
> 
> While Harper, three, ran ahead laughing, David took a number of snaps of her with his impressive digital camera.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...joy-daddy-daughter-day-out.html#ixzz3RCUwfZCf


She is wonderful))Think that she will be more stylish than her mother)))And she behaves as a real model)


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

But Becks looks better and better with every new day. Damn.


----------



## theDuchess26

Harper is so cute! David seems like such a devoted hands on father, it just makes him hotter!


----------



## Sweetpea83

theDuchess26 said:


> Harper is so cute! David seems like such a devoted hands on father, *it just makes him hotter!*


I agree!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Daddy's little girl


----------



## hermes_lemming

summer2815 said:


> I just adore her, but something about her make-up and hair lately.  It doesn't suit her that well.





Nathalya said:


> I noticed it too. I think it's also the eyebrows.


Too much injectables. She is developing that waxy look.


----------



## Sarni

The beckham's are my fave celeb family. Saw this on Instagram....too cute! Today at VB's show.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's something of a family man and David Beckham was taking fatherhood in his stride when he arrived at JFK airport in NYC on Sunday. 

The 39-year-old sportsman was pictured holding hands with his adorable daughter, Harper, 3, who is the youngest member of his family. 

The little girl is growing up fast and wore a very fashionable ensemble, no doubt put together by her designer mother, Victoria.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ort-grown-looking-Harper-3.html#ixzz3Rq4QVdG2


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

They are just so great , my Instagram dash is full of photos of them from VB's today's show. They look incredible and so classy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> He's something of a family man and David Beckham was taking fatherhood in his stride when he arrived at JFK airport in NYC on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 39-year-old sportsman was pictured holding hands with his adorable daughter, Harper, 3, who is the youngest member of his family.
> 
> 
> 
> The little girl is growing up fast and wore a very fashionable ensemble, no doubt put together by her designer mother, Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ort-grown-looking-Harper-3.html#ixzz3Rq4QVdG2




Harper is so pretty!!!! &#128156;


----------



## Sarni

dangerouscurves said:


> Harper is so pretty!!!! &#128156;




She's gorgeous and I love that they dress her as I think a little girl should be dressed. 

The whole family is a class act!


----------



## Lounorada

Harper looks fabulous in those pictures at the airport, yet still age appropriate. So cute!
They are such a beautiful, happy family.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10...band-david-for-goodwill-ambassador-milestone/

Victoria Beckham carries a leopard print bag while arriving on a flight at JFK Airport on Monday (February 9) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, the 40-year-old fashion designers husband David Beckham celebrated his 10th year as a UNICEF goodwill ambassador in London.

Im so proud of David reaching his 10th anniversary as a @UNICEF Goodwill Ambassador See whats next. #Beckham7 Xvb, Victoria tweeted after the celebration.


----------



## Lena186

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10...band-david-for-goodwill-ambassador-milestone/
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham carries a leopard print bag while arriving on a flight at JFK Airport on Monday (February 9) in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 40-year-old fashion designers husband David Beckham celebrated his 10th year as a UNICEF goodwill ambassador in London.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so proud of David reaching his 10th anniversary as a @UNICEF Goodwill Ambassador See whats next. #Beckham7 Xvb, Victoria tweeted after the celebration.




Great outfit! As usual


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sarni said:


> She's gorgeous and I love that they dress her as I think a little girl should be dressed.
> 
> The whole family is a class act!




Yes!!!! ITA!


----------



## Midge S

This is one ridiculously beautiful family.  

they've been talking VB vs Kim K taking their kids to fashions shows, and while I know there is  a big diff between a 18 mo old vs a 3 yr old the real difference is that this family seems to be really invested in the well being of each other.  Yes, they are still a family that knows what they are doing for the paps, but they aren't using the kids just as props.  I have no doubt that if Harper got fussy at a show there would be at least 4 family member who would hop to make sure she was not exposed that way.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The family at Victori's show today.


----------



## pink1

I always love seeing pics of this family.  Those are some beautiful children!


----------



## Sasha2012

After wowing the VIP crowd gathered for her Fall/Winter 2015 show at New York Fashion Week, Victoria Beckham suffered something of fashion disaster away from the sleek runway on Sunday.

Following her highly anticipated presentation, the 40-year-old star was seen stepping out onto the busy streets of Manhattan, where her normally immaculate tresses were caught in a gust of wind.

As her brunette locks were whipped back and forth in the inclement weather, the singer-turned-designer struggled to regain her composure as she she raised a hand to smooth her hair back down.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-successful-NYFW-show.html#ixzz3Rqy3VxGw


----------



## krissa

Midge S said:


> This is one ridiculously beautiful family.
> 
> they've been talking VB vs Kim K taking their kids to fashions shows, and while I know there is  a big diff between a 18 mo old vs a 3 yr old the real difference is that this family seems to be really invested in the well being of each other.  Yes, they are still a family that knows what they are doing for the paps, but they aren't using the kids just as props.  I have no doubt that if Harper got fussy at a show there would be at least 4 family member who would hop to make sure she was not exposed that way.



^^totally agree. Plus, don't they have the kids come out with the earmuffs on at the end. I know Kimora and Gwen stefani did that.


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful classy family.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The kids are so cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's been keeping a watchful eye out for his little sister for the last three-and-a-half years.

And Brooklyn Beckham embraced his brotherly duties by cradling Harper in his arms as they left their mother Victoria Beckham's Fall/Winter 2015 collection show during New York Fashion Week on Sunday.

The adorable toddler looked sleepy following all the excitement of the front row, peering blearily over 15-year-old Brooklyn's shoulder as they headed off to celebrate as a family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-home-Victoria-s-NYFW-show.html#ixzz3RsMw8SKY


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ugh that family is just so perfect &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Harper is just beautiful, what a pretty little girl. I love this family too!


----------



## Chanel522

Glitterandstuds said:


> Ugh that family is just so perfect &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;




Agreed. I love them!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Love both the family and V's latest collection &#128158;


----------



## Megan Brown

All of them seem to care about each other a lot. They seem to be an ideal family)


----------



## klatte

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Love both the family and V's latest collection &#128158;




Same sentiment! Love them!! &#128158;


----------



## Yuki85

Glitterandstuds said:


> Ugh that family is just so perfect &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;



:true:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Completely adorable


----------



## summer2815

While I love this family, I am surprised no one has coats or anything on while outside!


----------



## Sasha2012

She left the A-list crowd in awe at her Fall/Winter 2015 presentation on Sunday morning, which saw her supportive family sitting front row.

And Victoria Beckham was sure to revel in her victory by evening, as her beautiful brood continued to shower her with affection.

The 40-year-old fashion designer was joined by her hunky husband David Beckham, 39, and their boys Brooklyn, 15, Romeo, 11, and Cruz, nine,for what was sure to be a celebratory dinner at ABC Kitchen in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-successful-show.html#ixzz3RwWP5ccL


----------



## Chanel522

They're just an incredibly gorgeous family and look so happy together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kids..


----------



## Avril

It just doesn't get any cuter than the photo of Brooklyn carrying his little sister, so so adorable!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her Fall/Winter 2015 collection went down a storm with the fashion elite on Sunday.

And Victoria Beckham was celebrating her triumphant success with a family outing in New York City the following day, where she was joined by her husband David Beckham and their entire brood.

The former Spice Girl has been favouring a more casual look of late, but her low-key ensemble remained as chic as ever.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...YFW-family-outing-New-York.html#ixzz3Rxzw9bs4


----------



## rwa078

Here's another picture of Harper from the show. Her hair has gotten so long!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate David's hand tattoos..yucky.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been flanked by her family during New York Fashion Week.

And, although their support is clearly endless, it seems that all the excitement is taking its toll on one young member of Victoria Beckham's family - in particular, her daughter Harper. 

The youngster was seen in the arms of doting father David on Tuesday as they made their way back to London following the designer's successful showcase. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-Victoria-s-NYFW-success.html#ixzz3S2cE5EZX


----------



## sisu9

I really like her fall collection! 

And adorable family as well.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her kids are gorgeous.


----------



## purseprincess32

I wish David didn't have so many tattoos. I can deal with one or two but he has so many. Yuck.   Beautiful family though.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I actually love his tattoos, especially his tattoo sleeves. He knows how to get away with it.


----------



## MissNataliie

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I actually love his tattoos, especially his tattoo sleeves. He knows how to get away with it.




I think so too! I don't even recognize his tattoos until someone points them out. He pulls them off so well.


----------



## Megan Brown

rwa078 said:


> Here's another picture of Harper from the show. Her hair has gotten so long!


Harper is so sad here as if she were a philosopher)


----------



## summer2815

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I actually love his tattoos, especially his tattoo sleeves. He knows how to get away with it.



I love men with tattoos (and facial hair).  I go nuts for them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet they spoil her to death. Lovely family.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just come in to see Harper. She makes my ovaries twitch she's so stinkin cute.


----------



## amadea88

I love this family.  And Harper is just adorable


----------



## rwa078

Harper Seven Beckham and Family went out for a morning stroll about NYC on Monday, February 16th 2015.  Harper's so cute and snuggly here.

http://harperbeckhamfashion.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Chloe_chick999

A little Harper burrito! &#128522;


----------



## klatte

Harper is so cute! What a lovely family &#128522;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

rwa078 said:


> Harper Seven Beckham and Family went out for a morning stroll about NYC on Monday, February 16th 2015.  Harper's so cute and snuggly here.
> 
> 
> 
> http://harperbeckhamfashion.blogspot.ca/




Your blog is my dream come true!! I read it all in one night; great job there!


----------



## csre

Oh I love that bugaboo stroller soooooo much
Lovely family


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham led the way at the star-studded memorial service for the late Professor Louise Wilson at St Paul's Cathedral in London on Friday. 

The designer took time out of her hectic schedule to put in an appearance at the ceremony, held in memory of the fashion design expert who passed away last year.

The 40-year-old cut a sombre figure as she arrived at the memorial, along with other top industry names, to pay her respects.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-memorial-service-London.html#ixzz3SJiW5wPh


----------



## Swanky

*Forget heroin chic, is this DEATH chic? Victoria Beckham releases eerie shots of 'unconscious' model posing in a drab room to showcase new autumn/winter collection *



*Victoria Beckham releases startling new pictures of her sister line*
*Images include a glum-looking model adopting bizarre poses*
*Campaign images shot by Colin Dodgson in  drab, sparsely furnished room*
*Prices for line described as 'free spirited and fun' range from** £235 to £1,250*
Victoria Beckham has certainly undergone an image change in the past few years but photographs of her latest collection will have fans wondering if she's taken her darker new look too far.
In new pictures of her Victoria, Victoria Beckham autumn/winter 2015 collection, a model poses in a bare room and seems to play dead, while in another she lies as though unconscious on a chair with  her head falling back behind her.
The shots  hark back to the controversial 'heroin chic' look of the early Nineties that launched Kate Moss.








In one picture from Victoria, Victoria Beckham's new AW15 images, one model seems to play dead








In another picture she lies stretched out uncomfortably on a waiting room-style chair as though unconscious







This may be a yoga pose but there's nothing fluid about this posture in a drab claustrophobic room by a handful of tulips dangling from the letter box and in front of an old fashioned television

The label describes the sister collection as: 'Free spirited and fun - key features are made of classic fabrics such as ginghams, tweeds and leathers, which are twisted and played with to create new and modern statements.'
Yet the pictures by top photographer Colin Dodgson look almost eerie, as a glum pale-faced beauty adopts a series of awkward poses in the beige, magnolia and pea soup-green room.
In a number of pictures the model stretches out on the floor, with her eyes closed, her feet splayed out as though she's pretending to be unconscious. 

In one shot, in which she wears a lilac leather mini dress, she performs an uncomfortable-looking yogic backward bend in front of an old television with yellow tulips - said to represent cheerfulness - dangling out of the letter box.
Another pose - again in front of the door - sees her adopting a listless forward slump.
The label describes the AW15 Victoria, Victoria Beckham line - aimed at younger customers than the mother-of-four's main label - as 'statement dressing made easy'.









In one picture shot by top photographer Colin Dodgson, the model - wearing odd shoes - is confronted with a bunch of tulips being stuffed through the letter box of the pea soup-coloured door







She strikes a pose surrouned by old electrics and an industrial old fashioned white radiator

'Attitude is applied, stripped down and made sophisticated - creating a wearable collection that continues to evolve with its customer.'
Victoria, 40, has been moving in a more serious  direction since becoming a designer, adopting darker clothes and swapping her tight outfits and heels for dark midi-skirts and flats.
But the pictures showing off the clothes, which sees prices range from £225 to £1,250, seem to be her oddest style statement yet.
The company describes the AW15 Victoria, Victoria Beckham collection as embodying the 'independent spirit of the VVB girl. This individual attitude imbues a broad range of dresses and an increased offer of separates.'







The model throws her head back in this strange pose to show off a blue leopard print tunic dress






Looking listless and weak, the model lies prone on the  carpet, just resting an outstretched arm on the wall

Focusing on dresses, the line includes wrap skirts, crop knits, skinny stretch trousers and voluminous peplum tops. 
'Fabrics are played with and re-interpreted in the inimitable VVB style - leopard print is applied to heavy crepes and blistered silks, checks are applied to angora and bonded with neoprene, gingham is weaved in to a cloque and crystal embroidery is individually shattered and then held together in delicate metallic cases,' the label says.

'Colours are vibrant and strong - shocking pink, electric blue and blood red are set against monochrome black and white - all adding to the strong yet still feminine silhouettes.'
California-born Dodgson, is described as capturing 'the vitality of youth and fashion with disarming frankness' on his website.
Which adds: 'His rendering of color and shrewd approach to urban, often minimal environments, produces surprising photographs of casual sophistication and sly humor.' 
The Victoria Beckham label told MailOnline: 'For the past four seasons we have invited a photographer to interpret the Victoria Victoria Beckham collection according to their own creative vision. 
'This season we worked with Colin Dodgson, who is known for his idiosyncratic style of photography, to shoot the AW15 collection within this series.'






Hiding behind a wall, her claret-coloured foil dress coordinates with the deep red tulips thrust through the door


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...om-showcase-new-autumn-winter-collection.html


----------



## Midge S

Weird.  But what is worse is that the clothes are terrible.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the clothes. 
Those photos are a classic case of someone trying too hard to be artists and provocative.


----------



## Swanky

None of it's any good IMO.  try hard .. .


----------



## CobaltBlu

So many designers seem to be lacking in someone to give them a big giant


----------



## MissNataliie

The advertisements reminds me of something Marc Jacobs would do! Love the clothes, too.


----------



## Dawn72

I love the different outlook! Not so normal normal.


----------



## NY_Mami

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10...band-david-for-goodwill-ambassador-milestone/
> 
> victoria beckham carries a leopard print bag while arriving on a flight at jfk airport on monday (february 9) in new york city.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the 40-year-old fashion designers husband david beckham celebrated his 10th year as a unicef goodwill ambassador in london.
> 
> im so proud of david reaching his 10th anniversary as a @unicef goodwill ambassador see whats next. #beckham7 xvb, victoria tweeted after the celebration.


 
yaas!!!


----------



## Michele26

Midge S said:


> Weird.  But what is worse is that the clothes are terrible.



Yep!


----------



## ByeKitty

summer2815 said:


> I love men with tattoos (and facial hair).  I go nuts for them!











*heads to corner*


----------



## Glitterandstuds

ByeKitty said:


> *heads to corner*



The key word was "MEN"


----------



## ByeKitty

Glitterandstuds said:


> The key word was "MEN"



I stand corrected!! I just couldn't help myself


----------



## summer2815

ByeKitty said:


> *heads to corner*








Glitterandstuds said:


> The key word was "MEN"



Oh man, what a comeback!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Sasha2012

It wouldn't be a party without the presence of designer, style icon and muse Victoria Beckham.

And the 40-year-old star turned heads when she made her grand entrance at the Alexander McQueen: Savage Beauty Gala on Thursday in London.

The former Spice Girl was joined by her loyal husband David Beckham at the Victoria and Albert museum event, which celebrates the opening of the hugely-anticipated exhibition of late designer Lee McQueen's work.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nce-Alexander-McQueen-gala.html#ixzz3UDCvEg1c


----------



## Sarni

I love her but she looks really bad there. Did she do something to her lips?


----------



## theDuchess26

No Victoria! I usually adore her, but she looks terrible, the heavy eye makeup makes her face look gaunt and I really wish she would retire that pose, it looks utterly ridiculous.


----------



## MissNataliie

I don't love her eye makeup but her dress is incredible.


----------



## Nathalya

That make up oh no


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That make-up is such a disaster, plus she also looks incredibly tired - that's not helping either.


----------



## stylemepretty

There's so much wrong with Victoria in these pics. Ugh the makeup, bolt on boobs, ratty hair and that pose makes her look possessed. But David looks fiiiine.


----------



## pukasonqo

implants are way too high, make up is awful...will leave it at that


----------



## csre

The boobs look awful
 The makeup is too heavy on the eyes and the contouring makes her look even more skinny 
 I like the dress and the husband


----------



## berrydiva

This eye makeup look she's been sporting for awhile just looks bad. Maybe it looks good in person but it doesn't photograph well to me.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous dress! Don't care for the make up at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Horrible makeup..


----------



## angelcove

She looks like a zombie! Did she get new boobs?


----------



## BridesdeGala

summer2815 said:


> Oh man, what a comeback!  LOVE IT!



He IS 21 now! 
Take him, if ya want, it is ok 

-----
Agree about her eye makeup. It detracts from her beauty. Has Becks had fillers? His face looks fuller.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's a who's who of the celebrity and fashion industry so of course, Victoria Beckham was at the amfAR fundraising gala looking fabulous.

The event, which has been held around the world, was being hosted in Hong Kong on Saturday evening for the first time.

The 40-year-old designer was wearing a structured white dress as she took to the red carpet for the Foundation for AIDS Research's fundraising night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-amfAR-gala-Hong-Kong.html#ixzz3URAMdYLt


----------



## karo

Nice new ring! Her makeup makes her look really old.


----------



## Chanel522

karo said:


> Nice new ring! Her makeup makes her look really old.




Agree. Gorgeous ring but terrible makeup.


----------



## Midge S

She looks exhausted.    Like the dress.


----------



## Staci_W

Agreed about the harsh makeup.


----------



## Tivo

Victoria has the look of a woman who has it all...exhausted.
I adore her and think she's fabulous and I love her line.


----------



## BellaLuella

Love this family and David is hot! Her makeup at this particular event looks unfinished


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the youngest member of the Beckham family and Harper Beckham appeared to be having a lovely time when she stepped out with her father David.

The gorgeous pair held hands as they went on a shopping trip in London, with Harper showing just how much the three-year-old has grown up recently.

She looked just like her mother as she carried her own shopping bag over her shoulder as the little tot showed she was more than happy to lend a hand and help with the heavy lifting. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-hands-doting-daddy-David.html#ixzz3UVwighQT


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her MUA has her walking around looking like a zombie from The Walking Dead . Fire them, Vicky.


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is so adorable! She looks like she would have a cute little personality too.


----------



## uhpharm01

CobaltBlu said:


> So many designers seem to be lacking in someone to give them a big giant
> 
> replygif.net/i/913.gif



Yep


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Haven't been to this thread in awhile and the last few pics of Victoria are awful, unfortunately. 
She is taking the zombie-look to a whole new level and seems to need more sleep ~ and a new make-up artist. Love her clothes, her designs are incredible and her family looks perfect. Such a shame that the recent pics of her portray a side that I have rarely seen, a tired and stressed-out VB.


----------



## Stansy

klatte said:


> Harper is so cute! What a lovely family &#128522;
> View attachment 2901585
> 
> View attachment 2901586



Love seeing the brothers being so protective! They seem like a very close family, that's adorable.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham is one of the most stylish women on the planet, but even she can't compete when it comes to her adorable daughter Harper.

The tot put on a sweet display as the family arrived at Los Angeles International Airport together on Thursday, being carried by her eldest brother Brooklyn who was clearly thrilled to be looking after her.

The three-year-old cut a bright figure against the darkened airport as she smiled for onlookers while wearing a vibrant yellow dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...A-despite-smudged-lipstick.html#ixzz3VdF9sYAU


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Brooklyn with Harper! So cute!


----------



## nastasja

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Brooklyn with Harper! So cute!




Very!


----------



## Chanel522

She has gorgeous kids! I don't much care for her look here though.


----------



## Strip Poker 388

ive noticed she will NOT wear heels higher than 120mm anymore


----------



## berrydiva

I like that they always look like a normal family and nothing feels fake for the cameras.


----------



## scarlet555

Has she officially hired walking dead makeup artist?  I am serious.  She looks horrible !!


----------



## Sasha2012

While David and Victoria Beckham are usually the ones in the spotlight, the celebrity couple's three sons took over on Saturday.

Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12, and 10-year-old Cruz were all spotted posing for the camera at the Kids' Choice Awards in Los Angeles.

The children's sports-star father and fashionista mother stayed at home as Brooklyn acted as babysitter, and they were content to let the boys take all the attention for one night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eo-Cruz-Kids-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz3Vp2ehNFA


----------



## Chanel522

All very handsome boys!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This photo makes my ovaries ache lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

How cute..


----------



## berrydiva

chanel522 said:


> all very handsome boys!




+1


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love Brooklyn for dressing like this to Coachella!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/17/david-victoria-beckham-bring-full-family-to-burberry-show/

David and Victoria Beckham sit in the front row with their kids while attending the Burberry London in Los Angeles fashion show held at the Griffith Observatory on Thursday night (April 16) in Los Angeles.

The power couples kids  Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12, Cruz, 10, and Harper, 3  all seemed to enjoy watching the show!

During the cocktail party, Victoria was spotted snapping a photo of Brooklyn with model Cara Delevingne, who later photobombed a picture of the young budding star.

So nice to see cara @caradelevingne, Brooklyn captioned the photo on his Instagram account. See it below!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Harper is so cute!


----------



## Lounorada

Harper and David  The absolute cutest!






DailyMail


----------



## pink1

THey have the most beautiful children


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper Beckham appeared thrilled to be arriving at LAX airport on Sunday, when she was pictured grinning from ear-to-ear, while in her father David's arms.

The three-year-old was surrounded by her three brothers, Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12 and Cruz, 10 as they made their way through the terminal with her happy mood unwavering. 

Her doting father, 39, cut a relaxed figure in a white T-shirt which showed off his numerous tattoos as the family prepared to arrive back home in the UK.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-impressive-golden-tan.html#ixzz3XtcLSnso


----------



## Chanel522

Harper is such a good mix of both Victoria and David!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute family! Harper is a pretty little girl and definitely a mix between Victoria and David.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Such a beautiful family; look at Anna enjoying sitting next to Harper & David. Just remember how North West is banned from runway shows... it is obvious that Beckhams work a lot with their children and that their children come first.


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the world's most successful female designers, Victoria Beckham was unlikely to turn up at the London marathon in trainers. 

Despite it being an off-duty day, the 41 year old wore a pair of skyscraper heels to cheer on her son Romeo, 12, in the children's marathon earlier today. 

She accessorised her skinny jeans, leather jacket and 'Team Romeo' T-shirt with a pair of Alaïa Boots, which retail at approximately £1,500. 

Despite the shoes having an eye-watering six inch heel, the star appeared unhindered and strolled easily around the finishing line with her husband David and her three sons. 

Victoria is a devotee of huge heels - in her early years  of fame she was never seen without a pair on and once said of flat shoes: 'I just cant get my head around the footwear.' 

But recently she admitted in an interview with the Independent that she was now a convert, thanks to her busy lifestyle. 

She told the newspaper: 'Im busier now  so I couldnt totter around in a tight dress and a pair of heels! I think I feel a little more relaxed.'

She continued: 'I suppose if Im being honest, I would have been scared, right at the beginning, to wear lots of layers and to wear a flat shoe. 

'I would have been scared to do that. Now Im not.'

But Victoria must find these boots extremely comfortable because she has been wearing them on a number of occasions recently. 

The Spice Girl wore them for a flight to London from LA last week and she also showcased them during an appearance on the Ellen show last week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Romeo-children-s-marathon.html#ixzz3YTSyK0Tr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just watched the Ellen interview. I like her - a lot. Very personable.


----------



## Chanel522

What boots are those?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just watched the Ellen interview. I like her - a lot. Very personable.



Word. Seems very modest and down to Earth as well.



Chanel522 said:


> What boots are those?



Alaïa Boots.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just watched the Ellen interview. I like her - a lot. Very personable.



Must watch this VB interview and she looks great ~ LOVE the Alaïa boots, too.


----------



## nillacobain

Lounorada said:


> Harper and David  The absolute cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




So so so cute! She's David mini me!


----------



## purseprincess32

Super cute family!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spoken candidly about juggling life as a mum and business owner,  but however hectic her life Victoria Beckham never looks anything less than immaculate.

The mum of four hit London's Notting Hill on Sunday for a spot of shopping, looking chic in one of her own designs.

Victoria rarely does dressed down even on a weekend, with the designer looking pretty in her striped midi skirt and black jumper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-towering-heels-hits-shops.html#ixzz3Zu9dkEVr


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> She's spoken candidly about juggling life as a mum and business owner,  but however hectic her life Victoria Beckham never looks anything less than immaculate.
> 
> The mum of four hit London's Notting Hill on Sunday for a spot of shopping, looking chic in one of her own designs.
> 
> Victoria rarely does dressed down even on a weekend, with the designer looking pretty in her striped midi skirt and black jumper.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-towering-heels-hits-shops.html#ixzz3Zu9dkEVr



Love this midi length on VB and the B/W ruffle is a great touch!


----------



## Chanel522

They have beautiful children!


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham continued a recurring theme as she emerged in New York City sporting another daring ensemble on Tuesday afternoon.

The 41-year-old fashion designer sported a lace embellished semi-sheer dress from her Spring-Summer 2016 collection as she exited her hotel  just hours after a memorable public appearance at the CFDA Fashion Awards.

A sash detail cinched the waistline and drew attention to her slender physique, while a pleated detail decorated the generously cut lower half  beneath which her legs were partially exposed. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sheer-dress-steps-New-York.html#ixzz3bw7PpAf9


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

God, how much I love VB.

All of her outfits on this page are perfect.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the mother of four children, ranging in age from 16 to three and Victoria Beckham says there won't be a fifth. 

The fashion designer took part in a Fashion Icons talk with Fern Mallis in New York on Wednesday where she ruled out adding to her and husband David's brood, which comprises Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12, Cruz, 10 and three-year-old Harper. 

When asked if she wants more children, Victoria, 41, said: 'No, I feel as though I have done my bit.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-rules-having-children.html#ixzz3c8PH3TDF


----------



## Midge S

Love it, love the chunky shoes.   That's the only thing, I wish she would lower her heels some.   Her poor feet look tortured.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Gah, those shoes are hideous.


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day Victoria Beckham was decidedly pink but this time she was thinking classy and chic.

The 41-year-old fashion designer was once again an eye-magnet as she set off on her second outing of the day in New York City on Thursday.

Victoria strut her slender frame in a pair of black floral leggings matched with a loose, crew-necked black jumper and classic black trench coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rench-coat-New-York-outing.html#ixzz3cBBEJm00


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Harper is a legit daddy's girl


----------



## Sasha2012

She took New York by storm during a whirlwind promotional tour to promote her upcoming SS16 collection.

And Victoria Beckham stepped out in style yet again on Friday, this time showing off her new designs in Miami.

The designer, 41, hit the Florida party town to do some retail research alongside her trusty entourage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chic-hunts-new-store-Miami.html#ixzz3cKrJH0dh


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that outfit.


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow, i love it all, except for the chunky shoes one, but still, VB looks wonderful.


----------



## Star1231

She is my style idol. Love everything.


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> As one of the world's most successful female designers, Victoria Beckham was unlikely to turn up at the London marathon in trainers.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite it being an off-duty day, the 41 year old wore a pair of skyscraper heels to cheer on her son Romeo, 12, in the children's marathon earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> She accessorised her skinny jeans, leather jacket and 'Team Romeo' T-shirt with a pair of Alaïa Boots, which retail at approximately £1,500.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the shoes having an eye-watering six inch heel, the star appeared unhindered and strolled easily around the finishing line with her husband David and her three sons.
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria is a devotee of huge heels - in her early years  of fame she was never seen without a pair on and once said of flat shoes: 'I just cant get my head around the footwear.'
> 
> 
> 
> But recently she admitted in an interview with the Independent that she was now a convert, thanks to her busy lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> She told the newspaper: 'Im busier now  so I couldnt totter around in a tight dress and a pair of heels! I think I feel a little more relaxed.'
> 
> 
> 
> She continued: 'I suppose if Im being honest, I would have been scared, right at the beginning, to wear lots of layers and to wear a flat shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I would have been scared to do that. Now Im not.'
> 
> 
> 
> But Victoria must find these boots extremely comfortable because she has been wearing them on a number of occasions recently.
> 
> 
> 
> The Spice Girl wore them for a flight to London from LA last week and she also showcased them during an appearance on the Ellen show last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Romeo-children-s-marathon.html#ixzz3YTSyK0Tr




Love all of these outfits. Exactly how I dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> She took New York by storm during a whirlwind promotional tour to promote her upcoming SS16 collection.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham stepped out in style yet again on Friday, this time showing off her new designs in Miami.
> 
> The designer, 41, hit the Florida party town to do some retail research alongside her trusty entourage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chic-hunts-new-store-Miami.html#ixzz3cKrJH0dh


 
Cute look..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cinamonn_girl said:


> God, how much I love VB.
> 
> All of her outfits on this page are perfect.



+1, totally with you on this, *Cinamonn*. Never grow tired of her.


----------



## purseprincess32

Her outfits are lovely but some of those shoes paired with them as a no go..


----------



## Sasha2012

Their father is one of the hunkiest soccer stars around.

But good looks clearly run in the Beckham family, as David's three boys, Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12, and Cruz, 10, appeared nothing less than dapper while attending Nickelodeon's Kids' Choice Sports Awards in Los Angeles on Monday.

Brooklyn looked every inch the cute and doting older brother, as he was pictured wrapping his arms around his younger siblings as they posed on the carpet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-Kids-Choice-Sport-Awards.html#ixzz3gBVxZwBS


----------



## Sasha2012

he celebrated her fourth birthday with a fun-filled birthday party last week.

But Harper Beckham was still very much daddy's little girl as the Beckham clan touched down at LAX on Sunday, with protective father David, 40, clutching her hand as they made their way through the airport.

The adorable youngster was looking cuter than ever in a coordinated blue ensemble as she arrived in the US alongside her older brothers Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 12 and ten-year-old Cruz.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kham-goes-hand-hand-Harper.html#ixzz3gCevj9D1


----------



## creighbaby

The youngest son is such a cutie pie; he and his sister look a lot alike. I don't see features of either parent in the middle son.


----------



## Midge S

David Beckham with a pink ice cream cone bag slung over his shoulder is freakin' adorable.


----------



## Lounorada

They are such a beautiful family! 


David is getting better looking with age


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

creighbaby said:


> The youngest son is such a cutie pie; he and his sister look a lot alike. I don't see features of either parent in the middle son.



I think the middle son looks like David and Victoria, just not like his siblings.


----------



## jasonnorin

David's marriage with his wife is by far one of the most iconic in the world of soccer. Started out having a simple house, now they have an empire. They may not be the perfect couple but they are indeed someone to look up to..


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute family!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her doting husband David Beckham recently made a solo appearance at his pal Guy Ritchie's wedding in England.

And no doubt Victoria Beckham missed her beau during his stay across the pond.

Happy to be back in his arms, the 41-year-old singer-turned-fashion designer glammed it up as she arrived at Los Angeles International Airport on Saturday - presumably to pick him up as he was seen arriving at LAX around the same time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urn-Guy-Ritchie-s-nuptials.html#ixzz3hgeIw3GW


----------



## Star1231

I don't love the dress.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Not feeling the shoes with the outfit but just glad to see VB look moderately comfortable


----------



## Sasha2012

Merilly trotting along next to her father in a pink sundress, Harper Beckham looks like a confident and content little girl.

But along with her pink flip-flops, the youngster also sported a rather more controversial matching accessory  a pink dummy.

At four years old, Harper Beckham is well beyond the age that most health experts would advise giving a child a dummy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-issues-continues-use-one.html#ixzz3iNAGFpNz


----------



## Staci_W

Is a dummy a pacifier? I've never heard it called that before.


----------



## Sarni

Staci_W said:


> Is a dummy a pacifier? I've never heard it called that before.




Yes it is. It is called a dummy in Australia, New Zealand and in UK and probably other places too!


----------



## ByeKitty

That distraught looking pap behind her on the previous page is killing me...


----------



## berrydiva

Harper is so adorable but she's too damn old for that pacifier.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/10/david-beckham-slams-media-for-criticizing-his-parenting-skills/

*David Beckham Slams Media for Criticizing His Parenting Skills*

David Beckham is speaking out to slam a media outlet for criticizing his parenting skills after his four-year-old daughter Harper was spotted using a pacifier while out with him.

An article on The Daily Mail stated that experts warn David and Victoria Beckhams little girl may end up with speech or dental issues if she continues to use one.

Why do people feel they have the right to criticize a parent about their own children without having any facts?? the 40-year-old soccer star wrote on his Instagram account.

Everybody who has children knows that when they arent feeling well or have a fever you do what comforts them best and most of the time its a pacifier so those who criticize think twice about what you say about other peoples children because actually you have no right to criticize me as a parent, David added.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/10/david-beckham-slams-media-for-criticizing-his-parenting-skills/
> 
> *David Beckham Slams Media for Criticizing His Parenting Skills*
> 
> David Beckham is speaking out to slam a media outlet for criticizing his parenting skills after his four-year-old daughter Harper was spotted using a pacifier while out with him.
> 
> An article on The Daily Mail stated that experts warn David and Victoria Beckhams little girl may end up with speech or dental issues if she continues to use one.
> 
> Why do people feel they have the right to criticize a parent about their own children without having any facts?? the 40-year-old soccer star wrote on his Instagram account.
> 
> Everybody who has children knows that when they arent feeling well or have a fever you do what comforts them best and most of the time its a pacifier so those who criticize think twice about what you say about other peoples children because actually you have no right to criticize me as a parent, David added.


Well said David.

The Papa Bear came out roaring.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Amen.


----------



## Sassys

So, what is going to happen when she has to go through painful dental work, because you let a pacifier mess up her teeth. Rather she cry about no more pacifier now, then crying about possible painful dental work later.


----------



## cali1218

_&#8220;Why do people feel they have the right to criticize a parent about their own children without having any facts?"_

She´s four years old, that´s a fact. She´s sucking on a binkie, that´s a fact. Sucking on a binkie still at that age can cause dental and/or speech issues, that´s a fact. Get your foot out of your mouth David!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't get why pacifiers have become the flavor of the month freak out. People even freak out when they see toddlers with them now. It's become such a contentious issue. There's all this widely perpetuated fear mongering, but many doctors and pediatric health organizations have said there is no compelling evidence that it will cause speech or dental issues at all. The ones that do say there could be an issue are generally referring to chronic use. And the potential dental issues are things that are easy fixes with braces which almost every kid gets now anyway. If your biggest problem as a parent is your preschooler is attached to their pacifier for comfort you're a lucky one. Nobody used to think twice about these little things, but I guess it's just a generational change. People used to mind their own business, but public micromanaging and shaming has become the norm.


----------



## NYCBelle

My son sucks his thumb guess I'm a ****ty parent


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> My son sucks his thumb guess I'm a ****ty parent



I think thumbs are different.  Pacifiers and Bottles can be thrown away/taken away at anytime.

My newphew stopped using a pacifier at 9 mos (he kept throwing it out).  But waited until his little butt entered childcare to start sucking his thumb, she saw other children doing it.  My sister and BIL are already preparing for the dental bill.  LOL


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I think this is the first time I've seen Harper with a pacifier in public so can it really be that big an issue? Suri was much worse and she grew out of it and doesn't wear braces to my knowledge.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I think thumbs are different.  Pacifiers and Bottles can be thrown away/taken away at anytime.
> 
> My newphew stopped using a pacifier at 9 mos (he kept throwing it out).  But waited until his little butt entered childcare to start sucking his thumb, she saw other children doing it.  My sister and BIL are already preparing for the dental bill.  LOL



Very true.

Maybe it's hereditary my husband sucked on his until he was 5 I think. He def needed braces and now his teeth are perfect but never had any speech issues.

My cousins never sucked a pacifier or their thumb and they both needed braces.

My ped isn't too concerned about it he said it's after 4 years old that it can be an issue. He said they usually stop once they actually go to school because they don't want to do it around other kids. But whatever I'm not worried about it. If he needs braces then he'll get it


----------



## prettyprincess

Lounorada said:


> Harper and David  The absolute cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



This is too cute! Someone needs to start a Harper and David thread.


----------



## NYCBelle

prettyprincess said:


> This is too cute! Someone needs to start a Harper and David thread.



Love pics of him with the kids. They're great parents and the kids seems like good kids and down to earth.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen Harper with a pacifier in public so can it really be that big an issue? Suri was much worse and she grew out of it and doesn't wear braces to my knowledge.


 
Suri is way to young for braces. She still has her baby teeth. They don't put braces on baby teeth, because they are going to fall out anyway.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I think thumbs are different.  Pacifiers and Bottles can be thrown away/taken away at anytime.
> 
> My newphew stopped using a pacifier at 9 mos (he kept throwing it out).  But waited until his little butt entered childcare to start sucking his thumb, she saw other children doing it.  My sister and BIL are already preparing for the dental bill.  LOL


 
I noticed Mariah's daughter teeth are shaped the way my cousin's are (very narrow, if that makes sense). My cousin sucked her thumb until she was in her teens and her upper teeth are narrow, and when she talks her tongue looks weird. Monroe also has a lisp, when she talks. I've only seen Roc with the pacifier and they are 4, but I can tell Monroe will need braces.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't get why pacifiers have become the flavor of the month freak out. People even freak out when they see toddlers with them now. It's become such a contentious issue. There's all this widely perpetuated fear mongering, but many doctors and pediatric health organizations have said there is no compelling evidence that it will cause speech or dental issues at all. The ones that do say there could be an issue are generally referring to chronic use. And the potential dental issues are things that are easy fixes with braces which almost every kid gets now anyway. If your biggest problem as a parent is your preschooler is attached to their pacifier for comfort you're a lucky one. Nobody used to think twice about these little things, but I guess it's just a generational change. People used to mind their own business, but public micromanaging and shaming has become the norm.



Now? This is something that I've always heard growing up. I don't think it's new or the flavor of the month to ask why a kid that old still has a pacifier. Older folks I knew growing up (family, friends of the family, neighbors, sitters, etc) would take them from kids if they were past a certain age and saw them with that still in their mouth and the parents would be told the kid was too old for that mess. It was never really because of dental issues, it was simply because the kid was too old to keep sucking on a pacifier....lol...but then again, it also wasn't acceptable to speak to kids in 'baby talk' either when I was growing up so perhaps cultural/generational.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Suri is way to young for braces. She still has her baby teeth. They don't put braces on baby teeth, because they are going to fall out anyway.


Some orthodontists recommend starting with remedial work on baby teeth as a way of "training" the adult teeth as they come in and addressing major issues before they get worse. In any case the point I was really making is that it doesn't seem a guarantee that pacifier/bottle use will lead to serious  problems all the time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I do think she is too old for a pacifier but I also feel like folks should mind their business and let folks parent in peace: I'm surprised he explained himself....I surely wouldn't have.  But my child wouldn't be sucking on a binky at 4 yrs old (or ever) either.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I do think she is too old for a pacifier but I also feel like folks should mind their business and let folks parent in peace: I'm surprised he explained himself....I surely wouldn't have.  But my child wouldn't be sucking on a binky at 4 yrs old (or ever) either.


That pic of North gets me every time...when I read one of your post, I always read it all the shade and face North is giving. It's hilarious.


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> That pic of North gets me every time...when I read one of your post, I always read it all the shade and face North is giving. It's hilarious.



That's North looking at Kylie and Tyga lol


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> That's North looking at Kylie and Tyga lol



 She probably the only one in that family wondering 'why the hell is this allowed to happen' or thinking 'my mom better do better than Tyga for me'


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Some orthodontists recommend starting with remedial work on baby teeth as a way of "training" the adult teeth* as they come in and addressing major issues before they get worse. In any case the point I was really making is that it doesn't seem a guarantee that pacifier/bottle use will lead to serious  problems all the time.


 
  I never knew that. I agree their is no guarantee. My brother and I both had braces (me as an adult) and neither of us sucked our thumbs or used pacifiers.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> That pic of North gets me every time...when I read one of your post, I always read it all the shade and face North is giving. It's hilarious.




Her facial expressions are everything. Her expression in my avi sums up how I feel about 90 percent of the stuff I read in the celeb threads on this forum.


----------



## NYCBelle

cuteness!!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...photos-of-david-and-harper-beckham#.td88j2Xyb


----------



## ByeKitty

NYCBelle said:


> That's North looking at Kylie and Tyga lol


And your avi is North looking at Kanye's designs


----------



## Chinese Warrior

NYCBelle said:


> cuteness!!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodwa...photos-of-david-and-harper-beckham#.td88j2Xyb




Cutest way to start my morning, thanks for sharing this!![emoji7]


----------



## lizzieke

Chinese Warrior said:


> Cutest way to start my morning, thanks for sharing this!![emoji7]




Her cuteness is just heartwarming perfection!


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't get why pacifiers have become the flavor of the month freak out. People even freak out when they see toddlers with them now. It's become such a contentious issue. There's all this widely perpetuated fear mongering, but *many doctors and pediatric health organizations have said there is no compelling evidence that it will cause speech or dental issues at all. *The ones that do say there could be an issue are generally referring to chronic use. And the potential dental issues are things that are easy fixes with braces which almost every kid gets now anyway. If your biggest problem as a parent is your preschooler is attached to their pacifier for comfort you're a lucky one. Nobody used to think twice about these little things, but I guess it's just a generational change. People used to mind their own business*, but public micromanaging and shaming has become the norm.*



This!  My Dad is a dentist/was a dental professor at a major university and calls BS.

Yes!


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I do think she is too old for a pacifier but *I also feel like folks should mind their business and let folks parent in peace:* I'm surprised he explained himself....I surely wouldn't have.  But my child wouldn't be sucking on a binky at 4 yrs old (or ever) either.



I agree with the bolded.


----------



## arnott

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Well said David.*
> 
> The Papa Bear came out roaring.


----------



## morgan20

Ahh Daddy's girl


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/10/david-beckham-slams-media-for-criticizing-his-parenting-skills/
> 
> *David Beckham Slams Media for Criticizing His Parenting Skills*
> 
> David Beckham is speaking out to slam a media outlet for criticizing his parenting skills after his four-year-old daughter Harper was spotted using a pacifier while out with him.
> 
> An article on The Daily Mail stated that &#8220;experts warn David and Victoria Beckham&#8216;s little girl may end up with &#8216;speech or dental issues&#8217; if she continues to use one.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Why do people feel they have the right to criticize a parent about their own children without having any facts??&#8221; the 40-year-old soccer star wrote on his Instagram account.
> 
> &#8220;Everybody who has children knows that when they aren&#8217;t feeling well or have a fever you do what comforts them best and most of the time it&#8217;s a pacifier so those who criticize think twice about what you say about other people&#8217;s children because actually you have no right to criticize me as a parent,&#8221; David added.



I take his comment to mean that by people "not having all the facts" that Harper wasn't feeling well the day that photo was taken and so they let her have a paci but that it isn't an all-the-time thing.  I think most parents can agree that when your littles aren't feeling well you tend to cut them some slack whether it is giving them a little more ice cream than usual, or skipping a tooth brushing, or, in their case, even sucking on a paci at 4 years old.  Now, Harper doesn't look like she is sick in that photo to me, but who knows.  I remember reading a story one time about a dad who was carrying his daughter when a woman came up to him and said something like, "She is old enough to walk.  You aren't doing her any favors by carrying her."  Turns out the little girl had just had surgery recently.  So, I get where he is coming from if Harper really wasn't feeling well.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/15/david-victoria-beckham-double-date-with-simon-fuller/

David Beckham and his wife Victoria leave dinner at E Baldi on Friday evening (August 14) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The power couple was joined for dinner that evening by entrepreneur Simon Fuller and his wife Natalie Swanston.

Simon is best known for creating American Idol and So You Think You Can Dance, but you might not know that he also launched the Spice Girls and currently manages bo


----------



## lovemysavior

I'm not a makeup artist,  but does VB'S eye makeup and brows drive anybody else crazy? It just looks so overly dark and messy. She's too beautiful to have yucky brows.


----------



## Lushi

I seriously don't know how could Victoria walk in those heels everyday.


----------



## nastasja

lovemysavior said:


> I'm not a makeup artist,  but does VB'S eye makeup and brows drive anybody else crazy? It just looks so overly dark and messy. She's too beautiful to have yucky brows.




Yes, her eye makeup always looks "muddy" to me. I don't get it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lushi said:


> I seriously don't know how could Victoria walk in those heels everyday.


My arches hurt just watching these pics


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like David Beckham certainly knows how to put a smile on his daughter's face.

The 40-year-old sports star was seen spending some quality time with Harper, four, as they stopped off for frozen yoghurt whilst out and about in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The tot looked to be relishing in every scoop of her strawberry ice cream, which was layered with a variety of candied sweets from Pinkberry, while her dad treated himself to a bite at Chipotle. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-manicure-mother-Victoria.html#ixzz3jQkaZPU7


----------



## afsweet

so precious! have never seen harper dressed so sporty- it's adorable! makes me wonder if I should take fashion inspiration from a 4 year old lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

thingofbeauty said:


> my arches hurt just watching these pics



+1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So cute!


----------



## Lounorada

lovemysavior said:


> I'm not a makeup artist,  but does VB'S eye makeup and brows drive anybody else crazy? It just looks so overly dark and messy. She's too beautiful to have yucky brows.


 
Agreed. She looks much better with a more defined, groomed brow. The messy looking eye-makeup is horrible too. I don't know what is wrong with her makeup artist that they think it looks good, it only reflects bad on their name.


----------



## Lounorada

I have no idea how any woman can wear those Casadei 'Blade' pumps (with the 4.5" heel). They look like a painful torture device


----------



## Croatia

Lounorada said:


> I have no idea how any woman can wear those Casadei 'Blade' pumps (with the 4.5" heel). They look like a painful torture device




I have them, and I can wear them all night if I'm drunk[emoji483][emoji151]


----------



## Lounorada

Croatia said:


> I have them, and I can wear them all night if I'm drunk[emoji483][emoji151]


Then I commend you!


----------



## Croatia

http://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/aX95yM2/aLbdq230_700wa_0.gif
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Michele26

Croatia said:


> http://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/aX95yM2/aLbdq230_700wa_0.gif
> [emoji23][emoji23]



OMG! My cat who has now crossed over the rainbow bridge use to do this all the time.


----------



## Croatia

Michele26 said:


> OMG! My cat who has now crossed over the rainbow bridge use to do this all the time.




I loooove it, it's so funny[emoji23][emoji23] Sorry for your cat..[emoji120][emoji80]


----------



## annamoon

I read an article that she has them made to measure and she has a small platform inside to soften the pain!! still look high for her foot size.




Lounorada said:


> I have no idea how any woman can wear those Casadei 'Blade' pumps (with the 4.5" heel). They look like a painful torture device


----------



## Thingofbeauty

croatia said:


> http://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/ax95ym2/albdq230_700wa_0.gif
> [emoji23][emoji23]


I LOVE this gif!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Croatia said:


> http://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/aX95yM2/aLbdq230_700wa_0.gif
> [emoji23][emoji23]


:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

Brooklyn Beckham was thrilled when he passed his GCSEs this week.

And proud parents Victoria and David wasted no time celebrating the 16-year-old's exam results, heading to trendy sushi restaurant Nobu in Malibu to toast their eldest son's achievements on Sunday evening.

The Beckham brood were spotted en route to their slap-up meal, with adorable four-year-old daughter Harper leading the way into the restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-celebratory-family-meal.html#ixzz3jlAXmRJJ


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Harper is a legit Daddy's girl. It's precious & that close up of David, hot damn


----------



## berrydiva

Their kids are going to be such lookers when they get older.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

David is so handsome....until I hear him speak. 

Victoria and David made beautiful children. Harper is adorable.


----------



## zen1965

^ exactly. Once he opens his mouth the allure is gone.
Their 2nd boy, Romeo, is a real looker IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

The summer may be drawing to a close, but the Beckham family are still making the most of the hot California weather.

On Monday, David and Victoria took their four children to Disneyland in Anaheim, California for the day, where they were joined by Gordon Ramsay's wife Tana and their daughters Megan, Holly and Tilly.

The couple's daughter Harper, four, appeared rather calm for the day considering her exciting surroundings, the little girl looking the picture of a well-behaved child as she sat in a stroller pushed along by dad David.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Disneyland-four-children.html#ixzz3jr8CTnyv


----------



## berrydiva

I like that they're always embracing each other...and it doesn't feel fake; feels like that's the way they are in private with each other.

And Vicky B's hat is bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I agree. 

Romeo looks so much like Victoria.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vicky! 

In FLIP FLOPS?!!!?


----------



## Lounorada

I love this family, they're so damn cute together and my god are they beautiful!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I like that they're always embracing each other...and it doesn't feel fake; feels like that's the way they are in private with each other.
> 
> *And Vicky B's hat is bad*.


 
The hat is _everything_.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Victoria looks good in casual clothes..


----------



## summer2815

Lounorada said:


> The hat is _everything_.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Victoria looks good in casual clothes..



I love her outfit!  It is so simple and casual yet chic.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Ultimate family goals.


----------



## MissNataliie

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Ultimate family goals.




Yes! [emoji106]


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Ultimate family goals.


Totally agree! 

Can this family be anymore gorgeous?! My goodness!

PS: David Beckham just gets hotter and hotter as he ages...


----------



## Flawn08

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Ultimate family goals.



Yes! 
I know a lot of people love brangelina family but i love the beckhams more, they look like a normal and happy family, only much richer and much hotter... lol


----------



## uhpharm01

But doesn't Victoria comes from old money?! 
I agree. I think that Beckman's are better than the brad and Angelica.


----------



## Chloe302225

uhpharm01 said:


> But doesn't Victoria comes from old money?!
> I agree. I think that Beckman's are better than the brad and Angelica.



Victoria'a parents are well off but she does not come from old money. Just a richer than average family.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chloe302225 said:


> Victoria'a parents are well off but she does not come from old money. Just a richer than average family.



Oh okay.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Flawn08 said:


> Yes!
> I know a lot of people love brangelina family but i love the beckhams more, they look like a normal and happy family, only much richer and much hotter... lol


Agreed!


----------



## qudz104

Just read this blind... If it's about the beckhams then I will be so depressed!

This man is half of one of the most famous celebrity couples in the world. He is currently making a very big effort to be photographed on a regular basis with his kids. Its not that hes actually spending MORE time with them. Its that hes spending more PUBLIC time with them in places where he knows he will be photographed.

Insiders tell us that this is part of his strategy in gearing up for a custody battle. He cares as much about his kids as he does about his posh lifestyle. He wants to be seen as a hands-on Dad who deserves primary or equally shared custody of the kids when they divorce.

Yes, you heard us right! This incredibly famous couple is heading for a divorce! While they appear to be a united team in front of the camera, they spend practically no time together in private. We dont know exactly when they will announce their split but it is coming!

Husband:

Wife:

Clues:

[Optional] Will you be sad to see them split up?


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> David is so handsome....until I hear him speak.
> 
> Victoria and David made beautiful children. Harper is adorable.



LOL! I was completely shocked the 1st time I heard his voice!!!!


----------



## VickyB

qudz104 said:


> just read this blind... If it's about the beckhams then i will be so depressed!
> 
> This man is half of one of the most famous celebrity couples in the world. He is currently making a very big effort to be photographed on a regular basis with his kids. Its not that hes actually spending more time with them. Its that hes spending more public time with them in places where he knows he will be photographed.
> 
> Insiders tell us that this is part of his strategy in gearing up for a custody battle. He cares as much about his kids as he does about his posh lifestyle. He wants to be seen as a hands-on dad who deserves primary or equally shared custody of the kids when they divorce.
> 
> Yes, you heard us right! This incredibly famous couple is heading for a divorce! While they appear to be a united team in front of the camera, they spend practically no time together in private. We dont know exactly when they will announce their split but it is coming!
> 
> Husband:
> 
> Wife:
> 
> Clues:
> 
> [optional] will you be sad to see them split up?



wow.


----------



## Livia1

qudz104 said:


> Just read this blind... If it's about the beckhams then I will be so depressed!
> 
> This man is half of one of the most famous celebrity couples in the world. He is currently making a very big effort to be photographed on a regular basis with his kids. Its not that hes actually spending MORE time with them. Its that hes spending more PUBLIC time with them in places where he knows he will be photographed.
> 
> Insiders tell us that this is part of his strategy in gearing up for a custody battle. He cares as much about his kids as he does about his posh lifestyle. He wants to be seen as a hands-on Dad who deserves primary or equally shared custody of the kids when they divorce.
> 
> Yes, you heard us right! This incredibly famous couple is heading for a divorce! While they appear to be a united team in front of the camera, they spend practically no time together in private. We dont know exactly when they will announce their split but it is coming!
> 
> Husband:
> 
> Wife:
> 
> Clues:
> 
> [Optional] Will you be sad to see them split up?




Meh, I don't know ... I somehow feel if they did get a divorce there wouldn't be a "custody battle". Don't think this is them.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Beckham family always seem to find the time to squeeze a group SoulCycle workout into their hectic schedules.

But it was just Victoria, 41, and her middle son Romeo, 12, who attended the exercise class in Brentwood, Los Angeles, on Thursday.

And the mother and son duo looked as though they had enjoyed a seriously tough work-out as they emerged from the fitness studio afterwards.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-intense-SoulCycle-class.html#ixzz3k91LNn1a


----------



## scarlet555

qudz104 said:


> Just read this blind... If it's about the beckhams then I will be so depressed!
> 
> This man is half of one of the most famous celebrity couples in the world. He is currently making a very big effort to be photographed on a regular basis with his kids. Its not that hes actually spending MORE time with them. Its that hes spending more PUBLIC time with them in places where he knows he will be photographed.
> 
> Insiders tell us that this is part of his strategy in gearing up for a custody battle. He cares as much about his kids as he does about his posh lifestyle. He wants to be seen as a hands-on Dad who deserves primary or equally shared custody of the kids when they divorce.
> 
> Yes, you heard us right! This incredibly famous couple is heading for a divorce! While they appear to be a united team in front of the camera, they spend practically no time together in private. We dont know exactly when they will announce their split but it is coming!
> 
> Husband:
> 
> Wife:
> 
> Clues:
> 
> [Optional] Will you be sad to see them split up?



Their son Cruz was named after Tom cruise.  And the blind item about katie Holmes walking in on Tom with an athlete, at the time he had a bromance with David.    

Could b them.  Though I don't see a custody battle.


----------



## nastasja

qudz104 said:


> Just read this blind... If it's about the beckhams then I will be so depressed!
> 
> This man is half of one of the most famous celebrity couples in the world. He is currently making a very big effort to be photographed on a regular basis with his kids. Its not that hes actually spending MORE time with them. Its that hes spending more PUBLIC time with them in places where he knows he will be photographed.
> 
> Insiders tell us that this is part of his strategy in gearing up for a custody battle. He cares as much about his kids as he does about his posh lifestyle. He wants to be seen as a hands-on Dad who deserves primary or equally shared custody of the kids when they divorce.
> 
> Yes, you heard us right! This incredibly famous couple is heading for a divorce! While they appear to be a united team in front of the camera, they spend practically no time together in private. We dont know exactly when they will announce their split but it is coming!
> 
> Husband:
> 
> Wife:
> 
> Clues:
> 
> [Optional] Will you be sad to see them split up?




I would've thought it sounds more like Gwen & Gavin, except that everyone already knows they're divorcing.


----------



## qudz104

I mean there have been quite a few pap pics with David and his kids ESP Harper. I hope it's not them but I don't really see anyone else it could be plus the keywords posh (her nickname) and United (his soccer team)


----------



## Chloe302225

scarlet555 said:


> Their son Cruz was named after Tom cruise.  And the blind item about katie Holmes walking in on Tom with an athlete, at the time he had a bromance with David.
> 
> Could b them.  Though I don't see a custody battle.




Cruz was born before their friendship which started when they moved to California. I don't think that is where he got his name.


----------



## scarlet555

I had read David asked for Toms advise before moving to LA, they had already known each other.  What do I know...?


----------



## Docjeun

:giggles:





Thingofbeauty said:


> Vicky!
> 
> In FLIP FLOPS?!!!?


----------



## lala1

Chloe302225 said:


> Cruz was born before their friendship which started when they moved to California. I don't think that is where he got his name.



Wasent it something with him being born or concieved in Spain? Thats why the name Cruz


----------



## Lounorada

lala1 said:


> Wasent it something with him being born or concieved in Spain? Thats why the name Cruz



+1 Yep.


----------



## Chloe302225

lala1 said:


> Wasent it something with him being born or concieved in Spain? Thats why the name Cruz



I think that might be it because David was still playing for Real Madrid around the time of his birth.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been in the states this summer, with David Beckham and his son Brooklyn simultaneously taking to social media with snaps from their fun-filled break. 

But as the new school term quickly approaches, doting father David, 40, was seen cradling his four-year-old daughter Harper, as they arrive at LAX airport ahead of their flight back to the UK. 

With the entire Beckham family in tow, Victoria, 41, led the way in a sleek jumpsuit, as she strutted through departures in a pair of classic black stilettos with her sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-sons-Brooklyn-Romeo-Cruz.html#ixzz3kSRZTv3f


----------



## sabrunka

It's so nice to always see them holding hands.  Of all the male children I know, I can't imagine them holding their parents hands!


----------



## angelcove

Nice looking family!!!
VB is so bony... I can see her ribs.


----------



## Sasha2012

In many ways young people today could be described as the 'selfie generation.'

And Andy Warhol's iconic Interview magazine has paid tribute to this self-aggrandizing trend by featuring amateur self portraits form the stars including Kim Kardashian, Jennifer Lopez, Madonna and Miley Cyrus on an astonishing eight separate covers for its new #Me issue.

They are just a few of the cavalcade of A-list personalities who are appearing in what is sure to be a favourite for magazine collectors and the celebrity obsessed everywhere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ifferent-cover-stars-issue.html#ixzz3kY7KaEye


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been in the states this summer, with David Beckham and his son Brooklyn simultaneously taking to social media with snaps from their fun-filled break.
> 
> But as the new school term quickly approaches, doting father David, 40, was seen cradling his four-year-old daughter Harper, as they arrive at LAX airport ahead of their flight back to the UK.
> 
> With the entire Beckham family in tow, Victoria, 41, led the way in a sleek jumpsuit, as she strutted through departures in a pair of classic black stilettos with her sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-sons-Brooklyn-Romeo-Cruz.html#ixzz3kSRZTv3f



Such a great looking family. David is so   lol #goals


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been in the states this summer, with David Beckham and his son Brooklyn simultaneously taking to social media with snaps from their fun-filled break.
> 
> But as the new school term quickly approaches, doting father David, 40, was seen cradling his four-year-old daughter Harper, as they arrive at LAX airport ahead of their flight back to the UK.
> 
> With the entire Beckham family in tow, Victoria, 41, led the way in a sleek jumpsuit, as she strutted through departures in a pair of classic black stilettos with her sons Brooklyn, Romeo and Cruz.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-sons-Brooklyn-Romeo-Cruz.html#ixzz3kSRZTv3f



Yikes! The last pic of Vic, she has an uber bony chest. Also, really time that she cut that hair. It's not attractive, chic or relevant.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/01/david-victoria-beckham-wish-son-romeo-a-happy-birthday/

Victoria Beckham plants a kiss on her son Romeos cheek in this new photo to celebrate his 13th birthday.

Happy birthday baby boy. We r all so proud and love you so, so much. x &#127468;&#127463;&#127881;&#127880;&#127873;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153; 13 today!!!! X mummy, the 41-year-old fashion designer tweeted. She added another photo of Romeo with his brothers Brooklyn and Cruz as well.

Happy 13th birthday Romeo x My babies are getting so big!!! X vb, she captioned the second photo.

David Beckham also celebrated the occasion with a shirtless Instagram photo. My little man turns 13 today .. Into his teens and still an Arsenal fan lol Happy birthday beautiful boy &#10084;&#65039;&#9917;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;, he wrote.


----------



## Flawn08

Ugh i love them. God pls let me be this part of greatness in my next life. Amen


----------



## tomz_grl

sabrunka said:


> It's so nice to always see them holding hands.  Of all the male children I know, I can't imagine them holding their parents hands!


 
I could not agree more! I really hope my son and husband continue to have that relationship.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> it's so nice to always see them holding hands.  Of all the male children i know, i can't imagine them holding their parents hands!



+1


----------



## Lounorada

They are such a lovable, grounded, adorable family!  
I can't believe Romeo is 13 already, time flies.


----------



## afsweet

beautiful family! Romeo is a mini David. Brooklyn and Cruz are good combos of both parents.


----------



## csre

Beautiful  pics 
I still can't believe DB is a cheater


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/04/brooklyn-beckham-covers-miss-vogue-gives-first-interview/

Brooklyn Beckham poses with a pretty model on the cover of Miss Vogues October 2015 issue, on newsstands September 10.

The 16-year-old son of David and Victoria Beckham gave his very first interview to the magazine. Here is what he had to share:

On whose style advice he trusts most  his mums or his dads: Both! My mum knows a lot about fashion, but obviously I listen to my dad as he has great style and we share clothes.

On what he wants for his career: I love football (soccer), but Im also very passionate about photography and film. Im keeping my options open right now.

On hopes for college: Yes, Im hoping to study art and photography in the US, once I have finished my A Levels.

For more from Brooklyn, see the full interview in the October issue of Miss Vogue/British Vogue, on sale next Thursday.


----------



## Lounorada

It's refreshing to see a celeb child grow up to be grounded and humble, even though he's only 16. It sounds like he has a good head on his shoulders! 
That Miss Vogue cover is gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's established herself as one of the country's top designers.

And it appears Victoria Beckham's her own biggest fan as she was spotted modelling a piece from her new collection as she shopped in London on Sunday.

As well as the fruits of her labour, the former Spice Girl also debuted a chic new side fringe on her solo outing.

Victoria's solo outing comes days after she and husband David and their children - Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 13, Cruz, 10, and Harper, four - welcomed a new addition to the family in the form of new puppy Olive.

'Meet Olive Beckham x our new baby x,' the designer wrote on Instagram and Twitter as she introduced the black cocker spaniel to her followers.

'Watch baby Olive fly!! How cute are her ears?!?! X vb (sic),' she captioned a sweet video of the excitable dog on the photo-sharing app.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ham-debuts-chic-new-fringe.html#ixzz3l50Mvftv


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> She's established herself as one of the country's top designers.
> 
> And it appears Victoria Beckham's her own biggest fan as she was spotted modelling a piece from her new collection as she shopped in London on Sunday.
> 
> As well as the fruits of her labour, the former Spice Girl also debuted a chic new side fringe on her solo outing.
> 
> Victoria's solo outing comes days after she and husband David and their children - Brooklyn, 16, Romeo, 13, Cruz, 10, and Harper, four - welcomed a new addition to the family in the form of new puppy Olive.
> 
> 'Meet Olive Beckham x our new baby x,' the designer wrote on Instagram and Twitter as she introduced the black cocker spaniel to her followers.
> 
> 'Watch baby Olive fly!! How cute are her ears?!?! X vb (sic),' she captioned a sweet video of the excitable dog on the photo-sharing app.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ham-debuts-chic-new-fringe.html#ixzz3l50Mvftv



The puppy is very cute. Victoria is very beautiful.


----------



## Midge S

Oh dear god - even the dog is perfect!   

I really like this family (xx fingers crossed that my admiration is not misplaced xx) but I'm also super jealous of how perfect they seem.  :greengrin:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her hair like that. She looks great.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Her hair reminds me of Audrey Hepburn! I love it! 

Can anyone ID her shoes for me please?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's become a worldwide success thanks to her fashion collections - and Victoria Beckham became the perfect model for her own range when she stepped out on Tuesday. 

The 41-year-old was pictured walking through JFK airport in New York where she stood out from the crowd wearing a very bright hot pink suit.

Making a typically stylish entrance, the fashion designer looked the epitome of cool in the fluorescent coordinate, her hand tucked into her pocket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flares-arrives-JFK-airport.html#ixzz3lAY8Rnuy


----------



## tomz_grl

That pink is stunning on her!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in the pink outfit! Nice to see her in some colour for a change.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> She's become a worldwide success thanks to her fashion collections - and Victoria Beckham became the perfect model for her own range when she stepped out on Tuesday.
> 
> The 41-year-old was pictured walking through JFK airport in New York where she stood out from the crowd wearing a very bright hot pink suit.
> 
> Making a typically stylish entrance, the fashion designer looked the epitome of cool in the fluorescent coordinate, her hand tucked into her pocket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flares-arrives-JFK-airport.html#ixzz3lAY8Rnuy


She looks very nice.


----------



## csre

Loooove that suit


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love the pink on her!! She does no wrong, fashion-wise, in my book.


----------



## ByeKitty

I used to dislike her style... First it was full-on WAG and then she started wearing full runway looks which was very unimaginable to me, but she has really come into her own. Those shoes though - her ankles!! Ouch girl!


----------



## krissa

Sasha2012 said:


> She's become a worldwide success thanks to her fashion collections - and Victoria Beckham became the perfect model for her own range when she stepped out on Tuesday.
> 
> The 41-year-old was pictured walking through JFK airport in New York where she stood out from the crowd wearing a very bright hot pink suit.
> 
> Making a typically stylish entrance, the fashion designer looked the epitome of cool in the fluorescent coordinate, her hand tucked into her pocket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flares-arrives-JFK-airport.html#ixzz3lAY8Rnuy



I love this outfit so much.


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> Her hair reminds me of Audrey Hepburn! I love it!
> 
> Can anyone ID her shoes for me please?


 
Alaïa
http://shoebaloo.nl/alaia-suede-pump-zwart-222200035-women-pumps.html


----------



## Flawn08

VB looks great with the new hair!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's topped the pop charts on both sides of the Atlantic before turning into a hugely successful fashion designer.

And Victoria Beckham proved her sartorial worth once again as she pulled off another triumphant runway show at New York Fashion Week on Sunday.

The 41-year-old, no doubt relieved with her latest debut, flashed a small trace of smile as she hit the catwalk to greet the crowds.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3lfeEO4sd


----------



## morgan20

Brooklyn coming to take your crown David [emoji16]


----------



## lanasyogamama

I respect how tenacious and hard working she was to get the respect of the industry.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> I respect how tenacious and hard working she was to get the respect of the industry.




yup
she could teach kanye a think or two about becoming a designer and not remaining a joke


----------



## White Orchid

Her feet are ruined.


----------



## annamoon

Her feet are like her mothers, not just heels caused her bunions, sometimes they don't look so bad. She should wear open shoes and flats more to give them a rest.QUOTE=White Orchid;29169526]Her feet are ruined.[/QUOTE]


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love her hair like that. She looks great.



ITA! She looks fab here! What a good looking family - dog included!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Her feet are ruined.



I was just thinking the same thing. I need to google "VB feet".


----------



## shaurin

She looks amazing in that pink outfit.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sasha2012 said:


> She's topped the pop charts on both sides of the Atlantic before turning into a hugely successful fashion designer.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham proved her sartorial worth once again as she pulled off another triumphant runway show at New York Fashion Week on Sunday.
> 
> The 41-year-old, no doubt relieved with her latest debut, flashed a small trace of smile as she hit the catwalk to greet the crowds.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3lfeEO4sd



Idk if it's the angle but she looks "healthier" which is great!


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham clings on to husband David in an attempt to stop herself taking a tumble as she leaves her boutique following boozy anniversary party  and has she had a little accident? *

She looked the epitome of glamour when she hosted a special dinner at her London boutique on Tuesday.
But it looked as though all of that celebrating might have been a little too hard on Victoria Beckham's feet as the star appeared to be inches from a tumble when walking down the stairs on her way out of the bash. 
Clinging on to the arm of her husband David, Victoria's sky-high stilettos appeared to get the better of her as she jolted down the steps outside of the venue, where she had been celebrating the first anniversary of her London store.









Somebody to lean on! Victoria Beckham clung on tight to her husband David Beckham as they left her flagship store's 1st anniversary celebration on Tuesday night

She was also seen with a rather noticeable wet patch on her black jeans, on both the front of her crotch and the back, suggesting that she had an accident, perhaps with a glass of bubbly within the bash. 
A spokesperson for the Beckhams said, of the damp area: 'It was the most unfortunate positioning of a spilt drink, whilst Victoria was sitting down  thankfully it was not a 'dampener' on what was a fantastic night.' 

But after composing herself, the 41-year-old, who is rarely spotted out of heels, still seemed a little shaky on her feet as she continued to latch on to her man on her way into their car. 
The star certainly found a rock in her man, who held his wife's hand and guided her toward the vehicle.  
Despite the mishap, the mother-of-four still oozed elegance as she rocked her favourite shade of black in a simple ensemble of skinny jeans and a low-cut top.
Victoria clings to David after boozy shop anniversary party













One step at a time: The fashion designer looked as though she was concentrating on her steps as she looked down at the floor whilst exiting the private dinner








Quite the multi-tasker! Her husband David managed to hold a model pose whilst also gripping his wife's hand, as she revealed a damp region over her crotch







Doting husband: David held Victoria by the waist as he guided her toward their vehicle, the wet patch visible from behind on her bottom









Any colour as long as it's black: The former Spice Girl looked sleek in black skinny jeans, a low-cut top and sequinned jacket as she arrives at her London store on Tuesday night







With her man: Victoria was followed into the store by husband David





 
From goldenballs to giant balloons: The 5ft 11in retired footballer was dwarfed by the installation


----------



## Swanky

Family affair: The duo remained close as they walked past the sea of photographers and toward their car









Trendy teen: Victoria's eldest son Brooklyn Beckham looked typically stylish in a fashion-forward hoodie and black skinny jeans







Drinks o'clock: The soiree looked to be quite the boozy affair as Victoria shared a photo on Instagram showing the couple sipping on an array of cocktails







 
Letting her hair down: Victoria posed with a pink beverage as she leaned against the bar

The black number hugged Ellie's athletic figure, with Victoria's signature double-zip down the back of the dress. 
The party marked the 1st anniversary of Victoria's store, which was opened last September to much fanfare.
At the dinner, a special installation of Martin Creed's 'Work No.2497' was unveiled.







Party time! The fashionista danced among the number of white balloons that were crammed into the shop

Earlier on Tuesday, Victoria tweeted: 'Excited to unveil Martin Creed's new work tonight at #VBDoverSt x vb #LFW.' 
The brunette beauty also took to her Instagram page to document the festivities after she and her team spent hours decorating the venue.
Uploading a photograph of herself and David leaning against the bar sipping on alcoholic beverages, she wrote: 'Thank u to all who helped celebrate the #VBDoverSt first anniversary! x vb @HaigClub #LFW (sic).' 

The former soccer star, 40, later took to his social networking sites to praise his stunning spouse on her success within the fashion industry over the years.
Alongside a snap of Victoria standing among several balloons, he wrote: 'Proud of what this young lady has done and achieved ... Exciting night at Dover Street @victoriabeckham @haigclub (sic).'

Also on Tuesday, Victoria unveiled her quirky new look book, featuring models showcasing her new designs amongst the Victorian dinosaur sculptures in Crystal Palace Park in South London. 
Victoria's 7,000 square feet store stocks both her main collection, her spin-off range Victoria by Victoria Beckham, and accessories.
It was designed by architect Farshid Moussavi, whose credits include the Museum of Contemporary Art in Cleveland. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3245259/Victoria-Beckham-looks-sleek-sequins-joins-David-Mayfair-boutique-LFW-party.html#ixzz3mZNrow5a


----------



## berrydiva

It's never a bad night when you pee on yourself.


----------



## Lounorada

She wet herself...





Oh dear, that wet patch is in a far too questionable place to have been a drink spillage... gross


----------



## summer2815

I'm surprised no one thought to cover that if she did pee herself.  IDK...maybe a coat or outfit change?


----------



## minimom

That is not from a spill.    &#55357;&#56841;.   Does he look just a bit perturbed?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He's holding her jacket. He easily could have given it to her to hold in front of her pants. She weighs three pounds so she probably gets drunk in a second.


----------



## chowlover2

It's her clothing store, couldn't she have worn something from the store?


----------



## ByeKitty

That's embarrassing.


----------



## Wildflower22

Why oh why wouldn't you cover yourself up? Especially when fashion is your thing!


----------



## berrydiva

Vicky B is rarely (never?) seen in some sort of embarrassing situation like this...she's a human...things happen. It may not have looked as bad to the naked eye, they may have thought they could've got to the car fast but the light from the camera flashes always shows more.


----------



## afsweet

chowlover2 said:


> It's her clothing store, couldn't she have worn something from the store?


 
Agreed. I can believe it was a spilled drink. If it weren't, I think they would've done more to cover up, and it certainly wouldn't be comfortable riding home in pee soaked jeans lol.


----------



## Swanky

That's not from a drink.... Lol


----------



## Paris Darling

May be it was only visible because of the flashing lights from the paparazzi's camera's. I mean, if you spill something on a black fabric, I wouldn't expect to see it, especially in the dark.


----------



## Swanky

You'd know that you wet yourself though.  Or spilled a drink. . . either way.


----------



## Livia1

Oh, who cares! I hope she had a fun night


----------



## Stansy

Livia1 said:


> Oh, who cares! I hope she had a fun night



This!


----------



## berrydiva

Livia1 said:


> Oh, who cares! I hope she had a fun night



Exactly!


----------



## twinkle.tink

minimom said:


> That is not from a spill.    &#65533;&#65533;.   Does he look just a bit perturbed?


He does not look happy.

No doubt, when you're that thin, it can sneak up on you quickly....add in excitement & being busy (leading to not eating) and it can happen 

It would have been better to embrace and laugh about the situation...change and remove the heels.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> He does not look happy.
> 
> No doubt, when you're that thin, it can sneak up on you quickly....add in excitement & being busy (leading to not eating) and it can happen
> 
> It would have been better to embrace and laugh about the situation...change and remove the heels.



I agree.


----------



## MissNataliie

Livia1 said:


> Oh, who cares! I hope she had a fun night




Yes!!


----------



## Swanky

So funny. . .  in one thread people are uncivilized for going barefoot then in this one people say no biggie to wetting yourself


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aw, man. Talk about being pissy drunk...literally. 

I've been drunk off my behind but I have never wet myself...I don't ever wanna be that drunk.


----------



## BlueCherry

twinkle.tink said:


> He does not look happy.




Neither would I if I had to sit in the limo with a pissy pants wife!!


----------



## Lounorada

BigCherry said:


> Neither would I if I had to sit in the limo with a pissy pants wife!!


 




LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aw, man. Talk about being pissy drunk...literally.
> 
> I've been drunk off my behind but* I have never wet myself...I don't ever wanna be that drunk*.


 
+1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So funny. . .  in one thread people are uncivilized for going barefoot then in this one people say no biggie to wetting yourself



We should start a correlation chart. Mark me down for sounds like a party to both


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So funny. . .  in one thread people are uncivilized for going barefoot then in this one people say no biggie to wetting yourself



 well one can be controlled totally...a good night might be wetting yourself and walking barefoot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Maybe VB will bring out a designer line of Depends. For party girls with no time to pee.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Maybe VB will bring out a designer line of Depends. For party girls with no time to pee.



Wish I had thought of that in college. Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

ah, the missed opportunities...


----------



## L etoile

Livia1 said:


> Oh, who cares! I hope she had a fun night


THIS!

But why do they look like they have white flour all over themselves? Did they both fall down or something?


----------



## Sasha2012

She hosted a private dinner for her fashionable friends at her Dover Street store last week, where she was seen leaving the bash in quite a state.

But on Sunday, Victoria Beckham was back on perfect form as she attended Day 1 of this years Social Good Summit in New York City.

The 41-year-old - who is a UN International Goodwill Ambassador - looked sensational in a striking ensemble, which consisted of only black and white clothing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...it-steps-time-boozy-antics.html#ixzz3n0J9mQua


----------



## gazoo

Nice to see her in flats.  But.... those make her feet look huge.


----------



## Wildflower22

What's wrong with her upper lip? Botox? She is dressed great. Love her in flats. Hair looks good. Makeup looks not so great, as usual.


----------



## BlueCherry

gazoo said:


> Nice to see her in flats.  But.... those make her feet look huge.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great. I really wish she'd stop with that smokey eyeshadow look she's been wearing...it's not the least flattering.


----------



## Lounorada

Wildflower22 said:


> *What's wrong with her upper lip?* Botox? She is dressed great. Love her in flats. Hair looks good. Makeup looks not so great, as usual.


 
I was wondering the same thing... it's like her upper lip has completely disappeared


----------



## prettyprincess

Her brows are terrible.


----------



## White Orchid

I think she has no choice but to wear flats.  Warning!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, i just saw those recent pix.  It looks like the fillers have solidified.  Is that even possible?!   Looks so stiff and unnatural.  Surely this woman can afford the best of the best doing her face???


----------



## Chloe302225

White Orchid said:


> I think she has no choice but to wear flats.  Warning!!!!


 
These pictures are all old. She had surgery to correct this a while ago.


----------



## Star1231

Her outfit is very plain and boring, needs to livened up a bit either with an interesting neckline or better shoes. As pictured, she looks like she's 13.


----------



## green.bee

I like her outfit, it is simple, classy not cluttered.


----------



## Sasha2012

She never looks anything less than perfect.

And Victoria Beckham didn't disappoint as she accepted the annual Fashion 4 Development Award on Monday.

Clad in a sophisticated yet feminine black dress lightly embellished with buttons at the neck, her hair tied back in a simple updo, she was a walking advertisement for her own chic designs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-black-dress-NYC-outing.html#ixzz3n5G0eSSt


----------



## Star1231

She needs hips. Her weight gain is going to her upper body.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


> These pictures are all old. She had surgery to correct this a while ago.


Scroll down to the pix recently posted.  Her feet look like they're being squeezed into her shoes.  She may have had her bunions operated on, but I can see discomfort - it's written on her face.


----------



## pink1

Where is her weight gain?!  She is rail thin.



Star1231 said:


> She needs hips. Her weight gain is going to her upper body.


----------



## Swanky

There's no weight gain IMO either, the dress makes her shaped like she's top heavy when she's not.
I used to find her cute, demure. . .  it seems so contrived now.  not cute.


----------



## Chloe302225

White Orchid said:


> Scroll down to the pix recently posted.  Her feet look like they're being squeezed into her shoes.  She may have had her bunions operated on, but I can see discomfort - it's written on her face.



You can see her discomfort in the expression she almost always has? If she was really so uncomfortable she would wear flats more often than she does.


----------



## Star1231

pink1 said:


> Where is her weight gain?!  She is rail thin.




I see it. She is still slender but has gained weight IMO.


----------



## manpursefan

They're the hottest showbiz couple!


----------



## Star1231

Sometimes I miss the WAG Victoria days. Her outfits were slightly more interesting back then.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham has graced the front cover of the November issue of German Vogue for the second time. 

The stunning shoot sees the 41-year-old go from designer to model as she cuts an androgynous figure in a tailored shirt, trousers and braces combination, as shared on her Instagram page.

But proving to be every inch the style icon, in the leading still for the publication Victoria poses in a white sleeveless dress complete with oversized button detail on the strap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-German-Vogue-second-time.html#ixzz3oPcmzAJR


----------



## Nathalya

Ive been hating her eye make-up for months


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nathalya said:


> Ive been hating her eye make-up for months




That's Carine Roitfeld eye make-up.


----------



## Harper2719

I think she looks beautiful.


----------



## purseprincess32

I agree that she looks beautiful!


----------



## berrydiva

Nathalya said:


> Ive been hating her eye make-up for months




You and me both.


----------



## manpursefan

I love the Beckhams


----------



## VickyB

Love her and think she looks great. Question - why does she look like an A or B cup in one pic and larger in the other? What up? Did she remove her silly implants?  TIA as I am not a close follower of her boob situation.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's up for the prestigious Womenswear Designer prize at the British Fashion Awards.

And on Monday, Victoria Beckham showcased her impeccable eye for style once again when she caught a flight out of LAX.

The 41-year-old former Spice Girl turned every head with her bright orange-red trousers and preppy plaid coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-catches-flight-LAX.html#ixzz3pjQlbOyY


----------



## scarlet555

She needs a tailor... She does not look fabulous with pants dragging like that. In fact she looks a bit clownish.


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham got to where she is today thanks to a clear vision and the passion and determination to achieve her dreams.

And the Spice Girl-turned-designer wasn't going to let her standards slip as she spent Tuesday morning overseeing the works on her new store in New York City.

The 41-year-old didn't rest on her style laurels as she acted as the site's foreman for the day either, wearing a typically chic ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...onstruction-New-York-store.html#ixzz3ppDaH0Ia


----------



## MarieG

Sasha2012 said:


> She's up for the prestigious Womenswear Designer prize at the British Fashion Awards.
> 
> And on Monday, Victoria Beckham showcased her impeccable eye for style once again when she caught a flight out of LAX.
> 
> The 41-year-old former Spice Girl turned every head with her bright orange-red trousers and preppy plaid coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-catches-flight-LAX.html#ixzz3pjQlbOyY



LOVE this look!


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like it is set to be a huge family affair for David and Victoria Beckham this Halloween.

The British couple were pictured stocking up on a quite few groceries as they headed to Underwood Farms in Moorpark, California over the weekend.

Toting a wheelbarrow filled with various treats and pumpkins, David cut a relaxed and content figure as he headed towards his car alongside wife Victoria and their eldest son Brooklyn.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rious-treats-family-outing.html#ixzz3pueBB5ag


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Love that hat. It looks good on her.


----------



## uhpharm01

whitleygilbert said:


> love that hat. It looks good on her.



+1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow..he has a lot of tattoos....


----------



## VickyB

scarlet555 said:


> She needs a tailor... She does not look fabulous with pants dragging like that. In fact she looks a bit clownish.



ITA! I cannot get behind the pant covering the shoe look. How did that look get started????


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Victoria Beckham got to where she is today thanks to a clear vision and the passion and determination to achieve her dreams.
> 
> And the Spice Girl-turned-designer wasn't going to let her standards slip as she spent Tuesday morning overseeing the works on her new store in New York City.
> 
> The 41-year-old didn't rest on her style laurels as she acted as the site's foreman for the day either, wearing a typically chic ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...onstruction-New-York-store.html#ixzz3ppDaH0Ia



Wow - she looks great! Those boots are off the charts!!!! Anybody know if they are hers or another designer? TIA!


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Wow - she looks great! Those boots are off the charts!!!! Anybody know if they are hers or another designer? TIA!



The article states they're from her own range.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wow..he has a lot of tattoos....



He's gone overboard imo. The neck tat ruins everything.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her hard work and intangible fashion prowess have seen her build one of the biggest fashion brands in the world.

And while her line is sure to burn a hole in the pockets of many, Victoria Beckham saw her designer efforts credited once again on Monday as the 41-year-old star scooped the Luxury Brand of the Year award at the Walpole British Luxury Awards 2015. 

Held at London's swanky The Dorchester hotel, the pop star-turned-fashion maverick looked understandably delighted as she was handed the prestigious award by Walpole's CEO Michelle Emmerson. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-fashion-world-award-win.html#ixzz3qTBnoTHB


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Beckham clan are one supportive family. 

So to help Romeo Beckham celebrate his appearance in Burberry's festive film, mum Victoria and his brother Cruz were both on hand. 

Romeo's paternal and maternal grandparents were also on hand, with Anthony Adams and Sandra Beckham stepping out to support the rising star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erry-festive-film-premiere.html#ixzz3qUXV8JdL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those boys are handsome.


----------



## L etoile

Their kids are precious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

YSoLovely said:


> He's gone overboard imo. The neck tat ruins everything.


 
I agree..nothing cute about that look..imo..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kids..


----------



## Lounorada

Beautiful kids


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's up for the prestigious Womenswear Designer prize at the British Fashion Awards.
> 
> And on Monday, Victoria Beckham showcased her impeccable eye for style once again when she caught a flight out of LAX.
> 
> The 41-year-old former Spice Girl turned every head with her bright orange-red trousers and preppy plaid coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-catches-flight-LAX.html#ixzz3pjQlbOyY



This look would've been so on point if her pants were hemmed to the right length!


----------



## chowlover2

Their boys are so handsome!


----------



## Sasha2012

She never fails to impress in the style stakes.

So ti was little surprise to see Victoria Beckham flexing her fashion muscles in a fitted black dress, as she arrived at the ABC studios in New York on Monday morning. 

Arriving at the Good Morning America studios to talk about her nomination at the 2015 Glamour Women Of The Year Awards that evening, the 41-year-old fashion designer cut a glamorous figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...os-New-York-GMA-appearance.html#ixzz3r0vOJNe8


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Those shoes are hideous..


----------



## pukasonqo

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Those shoes are hideous..




yup, i liked the grey outfit but those shoes...[emoji13]


----------



## dribbelina

She looks stylish and very tired


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like both outfits.


----------



## Sasha2012

She prefers to pout whenever faced with a camera. 

But Victoria Beckham couldn't help but grin proudly as she was escorted to Monday night's Glamour Women of the Year Awards in Manhattan by her eldest son Brooklyn.

The 41-year-old designer warmly embraced the 16-year-old model after he presented her with her trophy onstage Carnegie Hall. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mile-Brooklyn-does-credit-Glamour-Awards.html


----------



## berrydiva

I can't take this eyeshadow look she's been wearing...it's so bad.


----------



## Lounorada

It's not just the bad eyeshadow application that bothers me, it's her entire makeup application. 
Her foundation and lips are all one colour and it washes her out. Her MUA needs lighten her eye-makeup,  inject some colour on the cheeks or lips and tidy up her brows... 
I hate to see women with bad makeup application, if you're going to wear it, then wear it well and what suits you.

That red dress is gorgeous.


----------



## tomz_grl

Her line is on point! I can't imagine creating whatever I wanted to wear and be able to wear it and then sell it to others and make money!!! Best gig ever!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Even a half smile looks awkward on her, since she's almost always wearing a pout on her face. I love the red dress though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good in red.


----------



## Swanky

Ok, now I know why she doesn't smile. . . she ruined it.











Heartfelt: Victoria didn't fake her happy face






    Impassioned speech: The former Posh Spice read a pre-prepared speech to the star-studded audience


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...does-credit-Glamour-Awards.html#ixzz3r6QJo7zk
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lulu212121

OMG!!!!! Did she ever! Even her grin is... aw well.:weird:

Sometimes I think maybe I should look into perking up some of my aging features, then I see this & I am ok with my looks after all.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> OMG!!!!! Did she ever! Even her grin is... aw well.:weird:
> 
> Sometimes I think maybe I should look into perking up some of my aging features, then I see this & I am ok with my looks after all.



Honestly, and I think my opinion is in the minority, I think women look their best when they leave their face as is, avoid procedures and just take really great care of their skin.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Yikes!!! Yeah, I'm sticking to my plan of aging gracefully. [emoji51]


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ok, now I know why she doesn't smile. . . she ruined it.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/10/08/2E4A733E00000578-3311263-image-m-134_1447145011801.jpg
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...does-credit-Glamour-Awards.html#ixzz3r6QJo7zk​


 
Her mouth area looks downright scary  and those veneers look too big for her mouth. 
It baffles me that women will continue to mess with their faces when the majority of time, these 'procedures' completely mess their faces up not reduce aging, SMH.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, and I think my opinion is in the minority, I think women look their best when they leave their face as is, avoid procedures and just take really great care of their skin.


 
Amen! 100% agree.


----------



## Chloe302225

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ok, now I know why she doesn't smile. . . she ruined it.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/10/08/2E4A733E00000578-3311263-image-m-134_1447145011801.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/10/07/2E49BBE400000578-3311263-Heartfelt_Victoria_didn_t_fake_her_happy_face-a-5_1447140539960.jpg
> 
> Heartfelt: Victoria didn't fake her happy face
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/10/09/2E4908F800000578-3311263-image-m-8_1447147947912.jpg
> 
> Impassioned speech: The former Posh Spice read a pre-prepared speech to the star-studded audience
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...does-credit-Glamour-Awards.html#ixzz3r6QJo7zk
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Her not smiling is something to do with a childhood insecurity. She was told alot by others and then the media when she was getting big in the Spice Girls that she looked like a pig while doing so. From the very early of her career she started to phase it out to avoid criticism.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Chloe302225 said:


> Her not smiling is something to do with a childhood insecurity. She was told alot by others and then the media when she was getting big in the Spice Girls that she looked like a pig while doing so. From the very early of her career she started to phase it out to avoid criticism.




Hah! I hadn't noticed when I was younger and listening to the Spice Girls, so I just googled pictures and you're right!! She isn't smiling in ANY of those pictures either!!!!

Is that where her thinness comes from as well? That she was getting too big? But she didn't look big in the pictures...


----------



## Chloe302225

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Hah! I hadn't noticed when I was younger and listening to the Spice Girls, so I just googled pictures and you're right!! She isn't smiling in ANY of those pictures either!!!!
> 
> Is that where her thinness comes from as well? That she was getting too big? But she didn't look big in the pictures...


 
No I think that she just decided to slim down on her own but the smiling thing is definitely an insecurity brought on by the UK media. They latch on to things like a dog with a bone and don't let go. if one of things always written about me no matter what the article is about is that smile makes me look like a pig I might consider doing it less.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her mother previously described the fact her only girl once told her she wants to follow in her father's footsteps as 'a dagger to the heart'.

But Harper-Seven's love for the beautiful game wore thin as she joined her older brothers Romeo, 13, and Cruz, 10, on the pitch on Saturday.

The three-piece, which also later featured Brooklyn, were there to support their father David's much-awaited return to his beloved Old Trafford where he spent 11 years of his career as Manchester United's top midfielder.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-David-Old-Trafford-return.html#ixzz3rXxSg0Dz


----------



## White Orchid

I get the piggy reference because her nose used to resemble a snout.  Sorry, but it did.  But then she shaved it and did something more to it so it looks quite different now, as in less snout-like.  If you doubt me, look at her Son's nose (the middle one) - his nose is very much like hers before she had work done on it.

She's ruined her face though with the horrible lip-fillers and overly fake veneers - the kind Dr Phil and his wife have.  The kind that would almost blindingly light up a dark room but in a very scary way.


----------



## White Orchid

This probably illustrates better what I was trying to say.


----------



## shiba

They also used to call her horse mouth, I think that is why she stopped smiling for pictures. The media was very cruel to her.


----------



## Wildflower22

I think if she laid off the botox, she would look a million times better. I remember years ago reading an article about her that mentioned she couldn't offer much except fashion, so she decided to make sure to be fashionable at all times. It seems she has low self esteem, and I've read many things that show she is insecure, even though she should not be! That would definitely aid in her getting botox when she doesn't need it.


----------



## BlueCherry

My sister in law is very attractive but doesn't look it because she never, ever smiles. There is nothing more attractive and compelling than a genuine, warm smile whatever you look like. 

Extreme vanity is also very unattractive. 

When she's called pig or horse why not respond with "maybe I am but this pig/horse got to marry David Beckham"!


----------



## Stansy

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, and I think my opinion is in the minority, I think women look their best when they leave their face as is, avoid procedures and just take really great care of their skin.



+ 1 gazillion times!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

He was recently named the world's sexiest man by People magazine.

But Victoria Beckham used Monday night's appearance at the British Fashion Awards to re-iterate who wears the trousers in her relationship with husband David.  

Together, the pair sported his-and-her outfits when they attended the event at the London Coliseum in Covent Garden.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...its-British-Fashion-Awards.html#ixzz3sM6nttkT


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love her outift.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her eyebrows look odd..


----------



## BlueCherry

What's happened to her lips?


----------



## Tivo

Is she ill?


----------



## Wildflower22

^^ that's what I was wondering? Sick? Unhappy? Victoria isn't a smiler, but she looks down here.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Ok, now I know why she doesn't smile. . . she ruined it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfelt: Victoria didn't fake her happy face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impassioned speech: The former Posh Spice read a pre-prepared speech to the star-studded audience
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...does-credit-Glamour-Awards.html#ixzz3r6QJo7zk
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





BigCherry said:


> What's happened to her lips?




I posted on last page, she's doing WAY too much . . .


----------



## Lounorada

Her mouth/lips look so strange now... and it always looks like her eyebrows are super-glued to her eyelashes :weird: 
Whatever procedures she's had done have ruined her once-upon-a-time pretty face and I think she knows it too.

Meanwhile... David is looking _handsome_ in that suit! Yes...


----------



## Sasha2012

They were seen getting ready together earlier in the evening.

And it seems that Victoria Beckham, 41, and Eva Longoria, 40, are very much joined at the hip, as they were snapped on the red carpet together for the Global Gift Gala in London on Monday night.

The best pals posed for snaps looking very glamorous ahead of the annual charity gala auction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-studded-Global-Gift-Gala.html#ixzz3t5hG4Yh3


----------



## janie2002

Im not loving that body language between david and Victoria, plus she has been looking sad around him. I hope we dont get a divorce announcement anytime soon.


----------



## Lounorada

janie2002 said:


> *Im not loving that body language between david and Victoria*, plus she has been looking sad around him. I hope we dont get a divorce announcement anytime soon.



Yep, I thought it looked like they're missing that 'spark' they usually have and it's been missing for a while now...


----------



## Deidre

She's been looking really tired and sad for awhile now. And something about her eyes is different. Not sure if it's makeup or plastic surgery. Her brows look too dark and heavy, so maybe it's that.


----------



## Jayne1

BigCherry said:


> What's happened to her lips?



There're bigger!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, and I think my opinion is in the minority, I think women look their best when they leave their face as is, avoid procedures and just take really great care of their skin.



Yes, yes and YES. All that plastic surgery/Botox does nothing but make you appear less human. You don't look younger or fresher, you just look strange. It's not cute. I don't understand why some women are so afraid of aging the way nature intended, it's sad.

Victoria's face is very  these days. I wish she would go back to shorter hair, she rocked it well.


----------



## Aminamina

She looks like Putin these days...


----------



## aleksandras

Aminamina said:


> She looks like Putin these days...



never thought if this but I can't unsee it now


----------



## Sasha2012

She's winning awards for her eponymous fashion collection and Victoria Beckham hit the nail on the head once again when she was pictured heading out of JFK airport in New York City. 

The wife of David Beckham, 41, walked through the terminal wearing a white polo neck jumper with oversized sleeves from her own collection. 

She teamed the number with a matching quirky skirt from her range, which sat at the calf and had a side split and an extra piece of fabric at the waist. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arms-matching-quirky-skirt.html#ixzz3tqqwj8bo


----------



## Sweetpea83

The all white outfit would have looked really cute..if it weren't for those silly looking sleeves..


----------



## Livia1

Sweetpea83 said:


> The all white outfit would have looked really cute..if it weren't for those silly looking sleeves..




This and if it wasn't for the fact that she's at an airport and have justen gotten off a plane 

The coat hanger pic is hilarious though


----------



## Stansy

She looks like her own fashion's fashion victim in the all-white outfit.


----------



## BlueCherry

How big are those black shoes? [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## janie2002

Shes been showing a lot more personality on instagram, I'm telling you guys David and her are over. I feel it in my bones (jk)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the white outfit.
Harper's art is so cute!


----------



## uhpharm01

janie2002 said:


> Shes been showing a lot more personality on instagram, I'm telling you guys David and her are over. I feel it in my bones (jk)



I hope not.  I hope they are still together.


----------



## Lounorada

I love the white turtleneck sweater. 
The white skirt is fugly, though... it looks like it has a fanny-pack attached.


----------



## Wildflower22

janie2002 said:


> Shes been showing a lot more personality on instagram, I'm telling you guys David and her are over. I feel it in my bones (jk)




Interesting assessment. I know there have been rumors lately, but she really stuck with him after the nanny incident, and they really did seem to love each other in interviews and when you see them together. Why would they be over now after all that, I wonder?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

janie2002 said:


> Shes been showing a lot more personality on instagram, I'm telling you guys David and her are over. I feel it in my bones (jk)



I really hope you're wrong.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love the white outfit.
> Harper's art is so cute!



I also really love the white outfit. Victoria knows how to wear it.


----------



## sally.m

Sasha2012 said:


> She never fails to impress in the style stakes.
> 
> So ti was little surprise to see Victoria Beckham flexing her fashion muscles in a fitted black dress, as she arrived at the ABC studios in New York on Monday morning.
> 
> Arriving at the Good Morning America studios to talk about her nomination at the 2015 Glamour Women Of The Year Awards that evening, the 41-year-old fashion designer cut a glamorous figure.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...os-New-York-GMA-appearance.html#ixzz3r0vOJNe8



Can anyone ID these shoes? x
Edit - found them - Alaia


----------



## LemonDrop

The eye brows and eye makeup are just too much. She is aging which is natural and she doesn't smile. Put those two things together and you have to do something to lighten up your face. The brows are too heavy and too low and add in all that black eye makeup and it's too much on a 41 year old that doesn't smile. She needs some arch back in her brows and less heavy powdery shadow.


----------



## pukasonqo

never been a fan of the spice girls but i have to give credit where credit is due, it was she who was considered the less talented (there was baby spice but she was sort of sweet) and likable, did some horrid fashion choices ( his and hers leather ensembles, the throne for her wedding, the WAG look...) but she worked her (non-existant) *** off to be taken seriously for her designs
of all the spice girls i think she is the only one who has reached her goals, well done VB!


----------



## brandy33

pukasonqo said:


> never been a fan of the spice girls but i have to give credit where credit is due, it was she who was considered the less talented (there was baby spice but she was sort of sweet) and likable, did some horrid fashion choices ( his and hers leather ensembles, the throne for her wedding, the WAG look...) but she worked her (non-existant) *** off to be taken seriously for her designs
> of all the spice girls i think she is the only one who has reached her goals, well done VB!


I agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

But Victoria Beckham swapped her trademark black clothing for something a little more colourful while looking forward to spring as she stepped out in London on Thursday.

The 41-year-old fashion designer was seen emerging from Sotheby's in the British capital after attending The Nude in the XXth and XXIst Century exhibition.

No doubt the pretty brunette got an eyeful of some of the curvaceous nudes on offer at the London art exhibition.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ful-printed-dress-attends-art-exhibition.html


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Is it true? Are they really divorcing now? It's all over the web.

Hope it is just a rumor.


----------



## coconutsboston

I haven't heard about a divorce.


----------



## sabrunka

I haven't heard about a divorce either, and I follow lots of gossip pages and such...


----------



## berrydiva

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Is it true? Are they really divorcing now? It's all over the web.
> 
> Hope it is just a rumor.



Where is all over exactly?


----------



## Stansy

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Is it true? Are they really divorcing now? It's all over the web.
> 
> Hope it is just a rumor.



That's what I read too....


----------



## Sasha2012

She is gearing up for the busiest time of the year on the fashion calendar as she puts last minute touches to her New York Fashion Week show. The couple looked sensational as they both opted for tailored suits for an evening out in the Big Apple.

But Victoria Beckham and husband David ensured they made some quality time for each as they stepped out on a date night on Monday evening.

The couple looked sensational as they both opted for tailored suits for an evening out in the Big Apple. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-tuxedo-date-night-David.html#ixzz3zeHTV4w3


----------



## summer2815

Her last outfit gets a no from me (unfortunately).

I really hope they don't divorce as I adore her and her family.


----------



## BPC

Sasha2012 said:


> She is gearing up for the busiest time of the year on the fashion calendar as she puts last minute touches to her New York Fashion Week show. The couple looked sensational as they both opted for tailored suits for an evening out in the Big Apple.
> 
> But Victoria Beckham and husband David ensured they made some quality time for each as they stepped out on a date night on Monday evening.
> 
> The couple looked sensational as they both opted for tailored suits for an evening out in the Big Apple.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-tuxedo-date-night-David.html#ixzz3zeHTV4w3



She looks too thin in those white pants. Not  good look.

The second pic of David and his son.. cute. Looks like it was taken here, near the seaport with the FDR in the back. I was just there last week too.


----------



## Lounorada

Victoria looks terrible.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She really does look terrible, sometimes you have to wonder what is the point of having all the money, fame and success in the world if you are constantly going to be walking around looking sick, miserable, tired, and hungry. Despite everything she has, she just never radiates any confidence, inner peace, or happiness.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's made quite the name for herself as a fashion designer and Victoria Beckham proved she's not afraid to try out a new look when she stepped out on Wednesday. 

The 41-year-old was pictured heading out in New York wearing a co-ord suit which had a geometric style pattern running throughout. 

The orange and black outfit consisted of a belted coat which cinched in at the waist and a pair of slim-fitting cigarette trousers which matched perfectly. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...head-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3znehLXyG


----------



## Lounorada

Love that navy turtleneck!


----------



## csre

That man is unbelievably handsome


----------



## Sasha2012

Whether she's dressing models or dressing herself, her sartorial efforts never disappoint. 

And Victoria Beckham lived up to her chic reputation once again on Thursday as she left her New York City hotel clad in yet another stylish ensemble.

While her past few days in the city have seen the 41-year-old fashion designer try out some seriously bold ensembles, the fashionista instead chose to take it back to basics opting for a minimalistic look that was all about the tailoring.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-final-NYFW-preparations.html#ixzz3ztXt0b40


----------



## Sasha2012

They often turn out in full force to lend their support to the matriarch of their family, Victoria Beckham, and Sunday was no exception.

The star's family sat front row with pride during the unveiling of her latest collection, which was held at 25 Cipriani Broadway during New York Fashion Week.

And little Harper was the one who managed steal the limelight, showing off her style credentials with chic ponytail plaits and a gothic inspired getup, consisting of a cute black dress and a matching cardigan. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ad-Victoria-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz40ABF4kEi


----------



## Chloe302225

Arriving to New York


----------



## Chloe302225

After the show


----------



## Sasha2012

She is always adept at self-publicity.

So it's perhaps not surprising that Victoria Beckham wore one of her own designs at a fundraiser in Hong Kong on Saturday. 

The brunette designer, 41, was a special guest of honour at the amFAR charity event in recognition of her charity work.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dded-amfAR-event-Hong-Kong.html#ixzz43N4Zjku9


----------



## ReginaGeorge

I'm not always a fan of her design, but she rocks every single piece way better than any model on the runway. She rocks everything she wears actually, everything from workout clothes to gala dresses. And that is one of many reasons why I admire her so much.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Vicky looks older than 41 to me...

Harper has gotten so big! She looks adorable in her aviators.


----------



## Lounorada

Victoria looks dreadful


----------



## LemonDrop

She's gotten the sunken under eye issue that often hits around 40.  The only thing I know to fix  that is fillers. And then you look like you have had fillers. The sunken eyes and those low heavy brows really cause a lot of dark shadows on her face.


----------



## nastasja

LemonDrop said:


> She's gotten the sunken under eye issue that often hits around 40.  The only thing I know to fix  that is fillers. And then you look like you have had fillers. The sunken eyes and those low heavy brows really cause a lot of dark shadows on her face.




You're 100% right. I just went and looked at pictures at the beginning of this thread. She's always had a low brow, but it's the under-eye hollowing that's gotten much more pronounced. If she went to someone with a light hand she could probably get it filled in without looking too done.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she looks technically good, but tired and unhappy.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her eyebrows are tragic, she needs to shape and clean them up stat.


----------



## nastasja

Pandoravuitton said:


> Her eyebrows are tragic, she needs to shape and clean them up stat.




This too.


----------



## stoic

Apparently her business is haemorrhaging money and David has bailed her out for 5 million.


----------



## bonjourErin

prima ballerina said:


> she really does look terrible, sometimes you have to wonder what is the point of having all the money, fame and success in the world if you are constantly going to be walking around looking sick, miserable, tired, and hungry. Despite everything she has, she just never radiates any confidence, inner peace, or happiness.




+1


----------



## bonjourErin

Oh dear... She doesn't look too good - besides the under eyes, I think she might have too much sun exposure. And the makeup is doing nothing to enhance her looks [emoji53] (I'm a fan of hers btw)


----------



## gazoo

Pandoravuitton said:


> Her eyebrows are tragic, she needs to shape and clean them up stat.



I agree. She has a very small face, and heavy brows just don't look good on everyone. She looked best with her pixie cut and thinner brows, IMO.


----------



## LemonDrop

So I am not a makeup artist nor do I change my hair and brows like VB. I  Victoria by the way. But how do her brows go from pic A to pic B. Her face seems to be the same size in both.  Is pic A over plucked and then the arch drawn in? Where did the arch go? Her brows seem so flat now. Is she drawing in the new brows? Her brows age her now. 

PIC A


----------



## LemonDrop

Pic b


----------



## nastasja

LemonDrop said:


> But how do her brows go from pic A to pic B. Her face seems to be the same size in both. Is pic A over plucked and then the arch drawn in? Where did the arch go? Her brows seem so flat now. Is she drawing in the new brows? Her brows age her now.



Over-botoxing the forehead can cause the brow to drop and flatten.

This pic from this thread in 2009, shows similar brow placement to now, but her eyebrows are cleaned-up and her undereye area has not aged as much yet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She always looks kind of sad.


----------



## csre

Yeah, she's like a Burton character, kind of dark...
I like her but I do not think she's looking her best these days 
Regarding the story that she's broke, I don't think it's real, I also read they have total shared finances and that actually she administrates their founds, so I don't see David bailing her business out... Who knows


----------



## Swanky

*Victoria Beckham is called 'uptight' by LA chef Wolfgang Puck who  reveals she 'only eats steamed vegetables' while 'talkative' David tucks  into a steak *



*Celebrity chef Puck, 66, told Heat magazine Victoria can be 'uptight'*
*Mrs  Beckham, who regularly eats at Puck's Cut restaurant in LA often orders  just spinach with 'a touch of salt', says the Austrian-born chef *
*Meanwhile, David is more of a steak man and 'talks and talks'*
*Puck cooks for A-listers at the Governor's Ball at the Oscars every year*
*See more of the latest news and updates on Victoria and David Beckham *
Veteran celebrity chef Wolfgang Puck has revealed that he finds Victoria Beckham 'uptight' and says that the star only orders spinach or other steamed vegetables when visiting his upmarket LA restaurant. 
Austrian-born  Puck, 66, who is known for cooking for Hollywood's A-listers at the  Oscars ceremony every year, lifted the lid on Mrs Beckham's saintly  attitude to food...and her less than friendly approach to fellow  diners. 
He said that the Beckhams are  regulars at his popular Cut restaurant in Los Angeles and while David,  42, will happily tuck into a steak, Victoria, 41, prefers just  vegetables. 







    Not really dinner party material:  Austrian-born chef Wolfgang Puck described David as a 'straight eater'  who enjoys simple food and revealed that Victoria might order a bowl of  spinach with 'a touch of salt'






    The best gig in town: For the last 22  years, Wolfgang Puck, pictured on Oscar's night this year, has provided  the food at the Academy Awards Governor's Ball in Los Angeles

Puck,  who laid on the catering at the couple's 'Welcome to LA' party in 2008  when David arrived in Calfornia to play football for LA Galaxy, told  Heat magazine: 'David's there with a steak and she's there with  vegetables.'
He added, without holding back: 'She's uptight. Everything has to be right, she's not interested in talking to anyone.'
               Puck  said that while he enjoyed a friendly relationship with former football  star David, who he could 'talk and talk' to, he didn't feel the same way  about Victoria, even suggesting that she has a 'game face' for public  appearances. 
And  when it comes to Mrs B's food choices, Puck reveals his kitchen will  prepare a simple plate of spinach, with just 'a touch of salt'. 


    Puck has a global chain of restaurants  and even cooked for the Beckhams' 'Welcome to LA' party in 2008 when  the couple arrived in California 






    Game face? Puck didn't hold back when  describing the 41-year-old fashion designer, saying that Victoria often  looks 'uptight' and that 'everything has to be right'






    When Tom Cruise hosted a 'Welcome to  LA' party for the Beckhams in 2008, it was Wolfgang Puck who did the  cooking (Pictured from left: Tom Cruise, Katie Holmes, Victoria Beckham,  David Beckham, Jada Pinkett-Smith, Will Smith) 


 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...alkative-David-tucks-steak.html#ixzz43dlVPHRA
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## afsweet

no surprise there  I'd love to dine with David! He seems so genuine.


----------



## LemonDrop

What a douchebag. Sorry. But why say all this?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

LemonDrop said:


> What a douchebag. Sorry. But why say all this?



I agree. I hope it's not true. If it is, I'm pretty sure he just lost two costumers!


----------



## LemonDrop

ReginaGeorge said:


> I agree. I hope it's not true. If it is, I'm pretty sure he just lost two costumers!



Oh are you saying that maybe he didn't even say those things? That honestly makes more sense. 

If it's true, it's just his spin on things. And it makes her sound awful but there is absolutely nothing wrong with one thing he describes her as doing.  Is there anything wrong with eating small salads? Wanting things to be right (she is paying for it right?) and that David's chatty and she isn't. 

Just touches a nerve because I am one of those people strangers tell to SMILE all the time. And my hubby is so chatty and I am so quiet and tounge tied all the time.  

I think you're right. It is probably not even real.


----------



## Lounorada

A plate of spinach with a touch of salt...







Life is too short and full of delicious food, to be putting up with that bland nonsense.


----------



## mundodabolsa

How is it exactly a big newsworthy revelation/insult that she only eats steamed vegetables? 

I mean, people aren't blind.


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> How is it exactly a big newsworthy revelation/insult that she only eats steamed vegetables?
> 
> I mean, people aren't blind.


So true.


----------



## qudz104

Lounorada said:


> A plate of spinach with a touch of salt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short and full of delicious food, to be putting up with that bland nonsense.




Man, for real!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

No wonder she always looks so sad, I'd be downright depressed too if somone told me I could only eat steamed vegetables with a touch of salt. There has to be more to life than being able to fit into size 0 clothing.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Whether she's dressing models or dressing herself, her sartorial efforts never disappoint.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham lived up to her chic reputation once again on Thursday as she left her New York City hotel clad in yet another stylish ensemble.
> 
> While her past few days in the city have seen the 41-year-old fashion designer try out some seriously bold ensembles, the fashionista instead chose to take it back to basics opting for a minimalistic look that was all about the tailoring.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-final-NYFW-preparations.html#ixzz3ztXt0b40




I like this outfit.... And are we surprised about her diet... It was said that she only eats raw fish and veggies...


----------



## arnott

NY_Mami said:


> I like this outfit.... And are we surprised about her diet... It was said that she only eats raw fish and veggies...



Raw?  I heard fish and vegetables, but not that the fish has to be raw.  Also that she loves her fruit, especially pineapple.


----------



## White Orchid

All that money and all you're eating is celery sticks.  And now she looks like one.


----------



## lizzieke

White Orchid said:


> All that money and all you're eating is celery sticks.  And now she looks like one.




[emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

prima ballerina said:


> no wonder she always looks so sad, i'd be downright depressed too if somone told me i could only eat steamed vegetables with a touch of salt. There has to be more to life than being able to fit into size 0 clothing.



+1


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know about her eating habits but I don't think she's uptight AT ALL, I've seen so many interviews with her, where she's a riot. When she had her reality show, I laughed non stop, when they did the interview with Ali G, she did all the talking, David was like a little mouse


----------



## NY_Mami

arnott said:


> Raw?  I heard fish and vegetables, but not that the fish has to be raw.  Also that she loves her fruit, especially pineapple.



Yeah the raw fish is most likely some sushi...


----------



## NY_Mami

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know about her eating habits but I don't think she's uptight AT ALL, I've seen so many interviews with her, where she's a riot. When she had her reality show, I laughed non stop, when they did the interview with Ali G, she did all the talking, David was like a little mouse



I agree, she has a lot of personality in interviews... People just perceive her as uptight because she is stoic in expression and dresses serious.... I bet she is bubbly and energetic around her family and close circle of friends...


----------



## Katel

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know about her eating habits but I don't think she's uptight AT ALL, I've seen so many interviews with her, where she's a riot. When she had her reality show, I laughed non stop, when they did the interview with Ali G, she did all the talking, David was like a little mouse



That "interview" was hysterical

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc

I love VB...I think she's unhappy and also overworks herself...I'm concerned about her.

Edit: OMG - warning - it's been quite a while since I watched it    and it's a little raunchy - whoops


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katel said:


> That "interview" was hysterical
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P842Tmi6lrc
> 
> 
> 
> I love VB...I think she's unhappy and also overworks herself...I'm concerned about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OMG - warning - it's been quite a while since I watched it    and it's a little raunchy - whoops




Can't wait to watch it at home. Don't wanna laugh too hard on the public transportation. Lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Friends of mine saw her eating out at a 5-star hotel in Madrid and she didn't seem uptight at all. 

She was eating a plate of veggies they noticed.


----------



## Lounorada

*Out for lunch at Nobu in Malibu, California on April 4, 2016.*

DailyMail


----------



## White Orchid

I wish someone at Nobu would snitch and tell us what she ordered.  Probably just a sheet of nori but I still want confirmation lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She probably goes wild at Nobu. Raw fish and vegetables galore.


----------



## White Orchid

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ She probably goes wild at Nobu. Raw fish and vegetables galore.


Yeah, she probably thinks she's died and gone to food heaven after that diet of lettuce leaves and celery sticks.


----------



## Stephie2800

She looks great in a hat and flip flops!


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Yeah, she probably thinks she's died and gone to food heaven after that diet of lettuce leaves and celery sticks.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lounorada said:


> *Out for lunch at Nobu in Malibu, California on April 4, 2016.*
> 
> DailyMail



I love these jeans! They're the perfect black vs. grey shade and distressed without being ripped.  

Does her second do jeans? Off to look... does her diffusion line even exist anymore??


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> I love these jeans! They're the perfect black vs. grey shade and distressed without being ripped.
> 
> Does her second do jeans? Off to look... does her diffusion line even exist anymore??


 
The jeans are by R13 'Kate Skinny Orion Black' to be exact 
http://r13denim.com/collections/all-new/products/kate-skinny-orion-black?new=1


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lounorada said:


> The jeans are by R13 'Kate Skinny Orion Black' to be exact
> http://r13denim.com/collections/all-new/products/kate-skinny-orion-black?new=1



Thank you!

Too bad these are about $150 beyond what I will spend on jeans. 

If they came with VB's legs it would be a different story though.


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Too bad these are about $150 beyond what I will spend on jeans.
> 
> If they came with VB's legs it would be a different story though.


 


No problem, you're welcome!


----------



## LouisVObsession

David looks so HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I guess I'm the only one but I wish I had the money and willpower to eat nothing but healthy veggies and sashimi every day. 

I am excited about the Victoria Beckham Estée Lauder collaboration coming out this fall. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/victoria-beckham-teams-up-estee-7766516


----------



## eggpudding

Lounorada said:


> *Out for lunch at Nobu in Malibu, California on April 4, 2016.*
> 
> DailyMail



She makes jeans and flip flops look so good.


----------



## Lounorada

*Attending the "Cafe Society" premiere and the Opening Night Gala during the 69th annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals on May 11, 2016 in Cannes, France.*
Wearing her own design / Chopard jewellery.

Zimbio


----------



## scarlet555

Hem, lady!  I know you can afford a tailor and there is also that rumor you know about fashion and your own company and sometimes even design your own stuff.... so what is up with all these stars that walk around with long ill fitting pants/dress.


----------



## theDuchess26

Those pants are awful, something properly tailored or a skirt would've worked a lot better.


----------



## Lounorada

*JFK Airport on June 22, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on June 23, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on June 22, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in NYC on June 24, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Does she ever smile?


----------



## Dawn72

Ya she does. Has a nice cute smile actually. 
I can see the hands-in-pockets hitting off right after this .. 
Man she looks amazing


----------



## elibaby

Lounorada said:


> *Out in NYC on June 24, 2016.*
> 
> Tumblr


I am so loving her curly bob. I think that's the best cut for her right now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

I want all of her last outfits post on here! They're killer!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dawn72

lovemysavior said:


> I want all of her last outfits post on here! They're killer!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



I agree
She is the best ambassador for her brand
But i look nowhere like that so I can't 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks great, that hair cut really suits her.


----------



## Wildflower22

Victoria has been my fashion icon for years. She is consistently classy and so polished. Just beautiful!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wildflower22 said:


> Victoria has been my fashion icon for years. She is consistently classy and so polished. Just beautiful!



Word!


----------



## summer2815

Loving her new hair!


----------



## topglamchic

There is just something so cool and sophisticated about her!


----------



## Stansy

Love the combi of light blue pants and red sweater! However I would prefer a bra with it


----------



## flyygal

topglamchic said:


> There is just something so cool and sophisticated about her!



+1000000


----------



## mkr

Now come on she was a Spice Girl.


----------



## White Orchid

I just can't see past her feet


----------



## tulipfield

Love her outfits.  Does she only wear her own line?


----------



## Dawn72

Bump!
Any news about the glorious dVb? [emoji173]️


----------



## Lounorada

*Arriving at LAX in Los Angeles, California on July 16, 2016. *

Zimbio


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh, that look is fabulous. Not at all seasonally appropriate but she still looks great. All the pieces she's been wearing from her line that last few months are great.


----------



## christy1983

Soooo fab!!


----------



## Lounorada

*Leaving an office in Manhattan on August 5, 2016.*

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that jumpsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

With more than 40 inkings on his body, his love of tattoos is well known.

And David Beckham has revealed a new edition to his extraordinary collection - a brown horse on the right of his neck.

The former footballer, 41, was on his way to dinner with his wife and children in Los Angeles when he flashed the new inking on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-inking-neck-family-dinner.html#ixzz4I09136cS


----------



## Lounorada

Harper is so cute.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't find her Sons all that good looking but Harper is very pretty.  Nothing against the boys, just my opinion.
And almost everything Victoria wears look good, just as all my clothes look great on a hanger.


----------



## prettyprincess

Family goals, life goals, wardrobe goals, mom goals, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Lounorada

prettyprincess said:


> Family goals, life goals, wardrobe goals, mom goals, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Lounorada

*Vogue UK October 2016 issue, photographed by Lachlan Bailey.*

Tumblr


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like the cover and the pics, she looks good.


----------



## LemonDrop

So pretty. Looking forward to her Estée Lauder line. I think it comes out in a few days.


----------



## theDuchess26

Those are great photos, she looks very pretty


----------



## Sasha2012

As co-hosts of the Global Gift Gala, Victoria Beckham and best friend Eva Longoria cut very sophisticated figures in low cut ensembles.

With her plunging black gown and smoky eye make-up, Eva looked especially sultry as she arrived at the fundraiser in London on Saturday night.

Victoria arrived looking a little more casual in her favourite tailored trousers teamed with a cut out plunging sleeveless top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-studded-Global-Gift-Gala.html#ixzz4QWcYEsUu


----------



## zayra26

I think that she looks amazing


----------



## Compass Rose

If she would only tilt her head one less degree in at least one of those pictures, I wouldn't think they were so boring to look at.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Something about her cheekbones, or the highlighter on her cheekbones confuses me.


----------



## Stephie2800

Eva Longoria is stealing the show!!


----------



## Lounorada

Victoria has ruined her face with whatever 'procedures' she's had done.
Plus, she looks painfully thin in those recent pics  It's especially noticeable in the pic of her with Eva Longoria, who looks great- fit and healthy.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> Victoria has ruined her face with whatever 'procedures' she's had done.
> Plus, she looks painfully thin in those recent pics  It's especially noticeable in the pic of her with Eva Longoria, who looks great- fit and healthy.



See, Victoria > Eva in my opinion.


----------



## mkr

Victoria is too thin to put fillers in her cheeks.  It's very unnatural looking.


----------



## Tivo

This is the best Vicky B has looked in a long time. She's upgraded from sick thin to worn out thin.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why aren't her pants ever hemmed?


----------



## belavi

Anyone know the brand and name of the saddle bag she's wearing here? Is it her own brand?
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/12/12/3413AEBD00000578-3586641-image-a-33_1463052229828.jpg

Also, did anyone watch the what's in your bag she did on Vogue? I was wonder what is the black and gold wallet. http://www.vogue.co.uk/video/in-the-bag-victoria-beckham

I also think that's the best she's ever looked in that pictoral and also this here. https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/anzcoui89c3edw76gkk4.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## MissNataliie

^^ Belavi, her handbag is from her own collection called the Half Moon bag. I love that what's in her bag video!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Their family brand has been rocked after hacked messages revealed he had branded the honours committee 'c****' for not giving him a knighthood.

But Victoria Beckham decided to fight back amid the storm against husband David, 41, using her fashion brand to make a bold statement.

The mother-of-four, 42, stepped out in a bold red dress, hours after standing out in a red ensemble as she attended business meetings in New York on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-refuses-hide-shadows-NYC.html#ixzz4XzSgHc3w


----------



## Compass Rose

Those shoes are butt ugly.  Only good for covering up huge bunions.  Other than that.......


----------



## Sasha2012

Victoria Beckham joined a host of stars from the fashion world as they paid their respects to the late Vogue editor-in-chief chief Franca Sozzani in Milan on Monday.

42-year-old Victoria wore a conservative navy deconstructed dress and leather boots as she headed to the religious ceremony to commemorate her friend's sad passing.

She appeared forlorn as she walked solo while hiding her eyes behind dark sunglasses and carried a matching leather bag in her hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ibute-Vogue-editor-Sozzani.html#ixzz4ZwwTNEmY


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Their family brand has been rocked after hacked messages revealed he had branded the honours committee 'c****' for not giving him a knighthood.
> 
> But Victoria Beckham decided to fight back amid the storm against husband David, 41, using her fashion brand to make a bold statement.
> 
> The mother-of-four, 42, stepped out in a bold red dress, hours after standing out in a red ensemble as she attended business meetings in New York on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-refuses-hide-shadows-NYC.html#ixzz4XzSgHc3w



Cute shoes!          (The blue ones)


----------



## chowlover2

Is that navy bag a VB bag?


----------



## bagsforme

When did she her implants taken out?  I know she talked about it at one time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love her, but the way she highlights her cheeks make them look so inflamed and painful.


----------



## scarlet555

http://www.justjared.com/2017/03/31...nnequin-themed-carpool-karaoke-preview-video/

love James Gorden


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Navy suits her, she looks great!


----------



## summer2815

Loved her bit on James Corden!


----------



## Dawn72

Bump!!


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that she was on a list of Celebs that was warned by the FTC that need need to be more up front and sponsored Instagram posts. Here's a link. 
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/celebrities-got-warnings-ftc-180820986.html


----------



## Dawn72

Oh wow


----------



## Sasha2012

His acting debut in his close friend Guy Ritchie's new film has been panned by fans.

However, defiant David Beckham looked in good spirits as he appeared on the red carpet at the King Arthur: Legend of the Sword European Film Premiere in London's Leicester Square on Wednesday.

The former footballer, 42, took the time to embrace handsome star of the film Charlie Hunnam, 37, and brought 18-year-old son Brooklyn along to the bash for support.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oklyn-King-Arthur-premiere.html#ixzz4gkHJfYWu


----------



## afsweet

DB gets better with age


----------



## Sasha2012

Her husband David Beckham was the man of the hour on the red carpet at the King Arthur: Legend Of The Sword premiere in London the previous day.

But it was business as usual for Victoria Beckham as she stepped out in style in New York City on Thursday, proving that she's one of the hardest working women in fashion as she headed to yet another meeting about her fashion empire.

The former Spice Girl was dressed to impress in a formal ensemble from her own line, sporting a floaty navy skirt and a matching wool cardigan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chic-David-s-acting-debut.html#ixzz4gpOIrarM


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Love the navy outfit!


----------



## MissNataliie

Gorgeous looks lately!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She forged a successful career as a fashion designer after launching her eponymous label in 2008.

And Victoria Beckham didn't disappoint in the style stakes in New York City on Friday night as she posed in a backless jumpsuit.

The designer, 43, worked the pink carpet in the midnight blue ensemble, which had a high neckline and cut outs on her waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-midnight-blue-jumpsuit.html#ixzz4gwSPa7Qq


----------



## Lounorada

When there's four inches of fabric trailing on the floor and under your shoes as you walk- it's time to get the hem altered on your pants.
I like that last look from the knees up.
Her face looks very full and uncomfortably tight in the last set of pics


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Them cheek...wtf? Is she trying to channel Billy the Puppet -_-. Didn't even want to paste a picture of that doll since her cheek is already like something that's from a horror movie..

And that hem...u.g.l.y. 

Sorry VB I usually love your style but not this time.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Looks like her neck tattoo is gone?


----------



## scarlet555

I faint... the hem, she has millions, and they let her walk out like a clown?  Victoria, please, you can afford the royal tailor!


----------



## Dawn72

Bump!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have to assume she wears her pants like that on purpose because every pair is like that.


----------



## daffyduck

Saw this young Victoria photo all smiles. Love it!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her husband David Beckham was the man of the hour on the red carpet at the King Arthur: Legend Of The Sword premiere in London the previous day.
> 
> But it was business as usual for Victoria Beckham as she stepped out in style in New York City on Thursday, proving that she's one of the hardest working women in fashion as she headed to yet another meeting about her fashion empire.
> 
> The former Spice Girl was dressed to impress in a formal ensemble from her own line, sporting a floaty navy skirt and a matching wool cardigan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-chic-David-s-acting-debut.html#ixzz4gpOIrarM


Bland and boring!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> She forged a successful career as a fashion designer after launching her eponymous label in 2008.
> 
> And Victoria Beckham didn't disappoint in the style stakes in New York City on Friday night as she posed in a backless jumpsuit.
> 
> The designer, 43, worked the pink carpet in the midnight blue ensemble, which had a high neckline and cut outs on her waist.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-midnight-blue-jumpsuit.html#ixzz4gwSPa7Qq


Stupid ass pants on the ground.


----------



## Tivo

Liz Hurley still got it!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/17/victoria-beckham-has-a-fashion-emergency-in-nyc/

*Victoria Beckham* struts her way out of her hotel on Wednesday afternoon (September 130 in New York City.

The 44-year-old fashion designer kept things casual in jeans and a T-shirt with “Fashion Emergency” written across it for her solo outing in the Big Apple.

*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Victoria Beckham*

Later that week, *Victoria* was spotted out on two separate occasions looking stylish as she ran around town heading to meetings.

*Victoria* recently debuted her latest _NYFW_ collection where she was supported at the show by husband *David Beckham* and their eldest son *Brooklyn*


----------



## skarsbabe

At 18 Brooklyn's already upping his tat game to match his dad huh?


----------



## annamoon

skarsbabe said:


> At 18 Brooklyn's already upping his tat game to match his dad huh?


Victoria has some fab pieces but I am not a fan of the oversized garments, I guess the shoes are all from her collection, they look a bit misshapen when she wears them.


----------



## mdcx

Did anyone else read the rumour that David had fathered a child with his daughter Harper's schoolteacher? There was a further rumour that the Beckham's had applied for a super injunction to stop the British press even discussing the rumour.


----------



## morgan20

That rumour might be fake...however I do believe he is an adulterer! Look at Rebecca Loos


----------



## arnott

mdcx said:


> Did anyone else read the rumour tha*t David had fathered a child with his daughter Harper's schoolteacher? *There was a further rumour that the Beckham's had applied for a super injunction to stop the British press even discussing the rumour.


----------



## White Orchid

She has the worst lip fillers.  It’s like it’s been injected to the area right under her nose and not into her actual lips.  Must be the same bloke who did her boob job.


----------



## LemonDrop

A cute funny little video she made for British Vogue 

https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Vi...ws_share&utm_medium=apple&utm_source=fabsugar


----------



## afsweet

i think vb has a great sense of humor even though she always looks serious and hungry lol.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Wow, it's been a while for this thread...giving it a 3 year bump!   Interesting Wall Street Journal article.  I didn't include all the photos.

*Victoria Beckham on Her ’90s Style: “If I Dressed Like That Now, I’d Be Locked Away By the Fashion Police”*
_Despite that, her kids are pleading for a comeback of the giant puffers, the leather, the little Gucci dress…_

By Derek Blasberg
Oct. 19, 2021 8:35 am ET 



*Victoria Beckham with her daughter Harper (left).*
PHOTO: MIKAEL JANSSON/TRUNK ARCHIVE 

“I will never, ever, ever, _ever_ be allowed to forget that look,” Victoria Beckham, the Spice Girl–turned–fashion entrepreneur, says about the matching his-and-hers black leather Gucci motorcycle ensembles she and David Beckham, her footballer-turned–lifestyle entrepreneur husband, were photographed wearing in 1999. “The irony is that we wore full-on leather Gucci to a Versace event for Donatella. Which in itself was just so wrong.” 

Beckham is discussing her evolution in style, which began when she was 20 percent of what has been called the most successful girl group in history. Posh Spice was the fashion-obsessed member of the group who wore a camouflage slip dress and stilettos to boot camp in the cult classic 1997 film, _Spice World_. As the ’90s have seeped back into fashion, her children (Brooklyn, 22; Romeo, 19; Cruz, 16; and Harper, 10) keep digging up old pics. “There’s one of me and David walking our Rottweiler dogs, which, by the way, were called Puffy and Snoop, when we lived in Manchester,” she says. “And my kids are like, ‘Mom, you look really cool!’ ”                  
In the 2000s, Beckham launched an eponymous fashion line, and, more recently a beauty brand and a sneaker and sportswear collaboration with Reebok. The brand has a flagship store in London’s Mayfair neighborhood and is sold in 320 stores in 40 countries. After weathering the pandemic-induced lockdowns, Beckham pivoted strategies by combining her self-named brand with her contemporary line, VVB. Beckham says she wanted to create a more accessible entry-level price point, and the unified brand, which remains under the name Victoria Beckham, has cut prices by up to 40 percent. The brand is also introducing more streamlined silhouettes to accommodate the move towards casualization. 

This week, Beckham is introducing a knitwear capsule collection in partnership with Woolmark. Starting this Thursday, the 34-piece line will be available via the Victoria Beckham website and store, as well as on Mytheresa.com and MatchesFashion.com and at Saks Fifth Avenue and Harrods, among others. There are color-blocked crew-neck sweaters for women and girls, as well as coordinating intarsia sweaters with matching beanies and scarves—14 of the pieces are for children. “Now Harper Seven can dress up like mommy,” says Beckham.  

From her home in the United Kingdom, Beckham discusses her first official forays into the fashion business, as well as her role as Beckham family matriarch.  

*Derek Blasberg: *You launched your own fashion label in 2008. Were you nervous?  

*Victoria Beckham: *Actually, no, I wasn’t nervous. [But] if I had just known then what I know now, I probably wouldn’t have had the courage to do it! There was an innocence and naivete at the time because I was coming from the music industry. 

*DB*: What made you want to start a label? 

*VB*: I had a point of view. I wanted to create dresses that I wanted to wear myself. I did [my first shows] in a very low-key way. I knew people were going to have preconceptions because of my past, so I did very small presentations and I narrated [the audience] through the collections. I would talk about the inspiration, the fabrics, the seaming details, the corsetry. It was all about the product…. I didn’t know anybody was going to review me. I didn’t even know if anyone was going to buy the collection. I really had no clue. I remember saying to Marc Jacobs that people must have left their preconceptions at the door. And he said, ‘Actually, they did not. The product is just really good.’ It was selling out before it was even hitting the shop floor. 

*DB: *Has your design process changed in the past 13 years? Are you still draping on yourself? 

*VB: *Well, lucky for my design team, I’m still standing there in my knickers and bra, trying on our garments, or trying on vintage inspiration that I want the team to see. I do like to work a lot on myself. Ultimately, I’m still creating collections that I want to wear, and I feel like I know my customer more and more, the more that I do. 

*DB: *And what— 

*VB:* So sorry to interrupt, but please don’t do an American translation of “panties.” That word freaks me out. 

*DB: *Let the record show, the lady said she is in her “bra and knickers.” 

*VB*: Thank you.

*DB: *This year, you merged Victoria Beckham and VVB, the brand’s contemporary line. Why did you do that? 

*VB: *It felt like the right thing to do for my business. My business dresses women to go to work, to travel and to stand on the red carpet. None of those things were happening during the pandemic. The question on my mind mid-pandemic was, What are people going to want when they get out of the house? And it made sense to merge the two brands. I think people will want to dress in an easier manner. By that, I didn’t mean tracksuit bottoms. I want to create clothes that are desirable and fashionable, but have a sense of ease about them. The first collection we did under the merger was beautiful pajama sets that still felt elevated, still made of beautiful fabrics with exciting prints. The merge of the two brands hasn’t felt like a compromise to me. I take on every challenge as an opportunity, and in the pandemic we saw a gap in the market. 



*Victoria Beckham*
PHOTO: TOM NEWTON 

*DB: *Do you think your customer has shifted in the pandemic? Will she put her high heels back on the other side of this?  

*VB: *I’ve got to be honest: I didn’t take my high heels _off._ At all. I can certainly see the more categories that I go into, like Reebok for example, and see a new customer buying that. There’s always an opportunity for a new customer. But ultimately, I’d say my customer is still me. 

*DB: *And your next venture is with the wool not-for-profit organization, Woolmark.

*VB:* I judged their annual Fashion Prize three times. So, I was thrilled when they approached me to partner on a collection. Merino wool is an essential fiber to luxury fashion. [According to Woolmark] it uses 18 percent less energy than polyester and nearly 70 percent less water than cotton to produce [100 sweaters]. It’s 100 percent biodegradable and it doesn’t contribute to microplastic pollution. We’ve done really great hats and scarves and cozy jumpers, but they still feel very elevated. I was worried if we were going to be able to get bright, vibrant colors, which is something that is very much part of my brand DNA. But the colors are great. 

*DB: *One of your most iconic early looks was, essentially, a white bikini outfit, which you wore onstage at the 1997 Brit Awards. Now you’re making turtleneck sweaters. Are you amused by your style journey? 

*VB: *I look back and I smile because it has been _a journey. _I didn’t know about fashion then, and I wasn’t scared to try new things. There’s something so nice about that. Would I have the courage to wear that now, after being in the industry for 15 years? Probably not. 

*DB: *What do your kids say about your ’90s looks? 

*VB: *My kids pull out all my old pictures! There’s one paparazzi picture of me going into Marks & Spencers and I’m on the phone, wearing tracksuit bottoms, some sort of trainer, and I’ve got a big silver puffer [jacket]. Cruz sent me that image a couple weeks ago and was like, “Mom you look so cool; why don’t you dress like that anymore?” And I’m thinking, if I dressed like that now I’d be locked away by the fashion police. 

*DB: *But the ’90s are back! Anything that you’d want to re-wear? 

*VB: *There’s some bad taste there that I embrace and find inspiring now. For example, there’s nothing wrong with PVC pants if you’re going to pair it with a beautiful white tuxedo shirt. That’s a different interpretation of how I would have worn it in the 90s. Back then, I would have worn [PVC pants] with a bikini top with my boobs up by my chin, whereas now I’d wear [them] with a beautiful shoe and a tuxedo blouse. 

*DB: *Let’s talk about Victoria Beckham Beauty. 

*VB: *I call myself a beauty [obsessive]: I’ve collected so much makeup over the years and I’ve worked with the best makeup artists in the industry. I did a collaboration with Estée Lauder [in 2016 and 2017] and when I had my first creative meeting I had an entire dining room table full of stuff I had collected. I obsess over every detail, like the size of the pigments in the eyeshadow. After working with Lauder, I realized it was definitely something that I wanted to roll my sleeves up and delve into more. 



*Romeo, Brooklyn, Cruz and Harper Beckham with their father, David Beckham, at a Victoria Beckham fashion show in London in 2019.*
PHOTO: DARREN GERRISH/WIREIMAGE VIA GETTY IMAGES 

*DB: *You started your own line in September of 2019. 

*VB: *Myself and [Victoria Beckham Beauty co-founder and CEO] Sarah Creal were, and still are to a certain extent, a true start-up. We’re a small team and [when we launched] we were working out of a WeWork in New York. We built the website ourselves. The business is profitable already, which is a big deal after just two years. We’ve seen triple-digit sales growth this year. 

*DB: *What makes your brand special?

*VB: *I realized there was a conversation going on in the clean beauty space and it was quite confusing. I wanted to educate myself and challenge our lab and create makeup with a strong focus on clean beauty without compromising on quality, whatsoever. We’re really working with our community through our social media to create not just what I want, but what we know our community wants. We just launched a lip gloss and Cheeky Posh, which is a cream blush that comes in different shades. Beauty is also about inclusivity and creating products that work on every single skin tone. So when we do a lip story, for example, I said I wanted to find the perfect nude lip, something that you would think would be easy to achieve, but actually really difficult. It’s always either too mauve or too orange. 

*DB: *Your eldest, Brooklyn, is getting married. Did you and David give any marriage tips to Brooklyn? 

*VB: *No. There’s nothing worse than someone giving advice. I remember Geri Halliwell saying to me, “When you get a TV, you get a TV manual. But when you have a baby there’s no manual. You just got to figure that **** out for yourself.” That’s the truth. I’ve always been lucky that I’ve got a strong family unit, not just with David and the kids but with my parents and David’s parents. I feel very blessed that I have that. The kids always come first to me and David.

*DB:* Anthony Vaccarello told me you were on set with Romeo when photographer David Sims shot him for the Saint Laurent campaign.

*VB: *I love those pictures of Romeo. I love Anthony, and Saint Laurent was a great company to work with. 

*DB:* Do your kids call you a momager? 

*VB: *No, they don’t. We offer advice. There’s a difference between offering advice and being there to support them. If you offer it and they want to take it, that’s great. Sometimes they want it and sometimes they don’t. And that’s OK, too. Sometimes you have to learn by our own mistakes. But we’re always there to support and we have a lot of fun in the process.

*DB: *Do you still work out every morning? 

*VB:* I work out with the trainer five or six days a week. I changed my workouts slightly because it’s good to keep your body guessing. Tracy Anderson said that to me years ago. Right now, I’m doing lots of weights and sometimes David and I work out together. [Exercise is] good not just for how you look but for your mind. It’s always been very important for me to get up and work out. It’s the one place where I go and no one can bother me. I can’t receive an email or WhatsApp or text. I’m literally in that gym with my playlist on for an hour.

*DB: *Last question: Where did you take the picture of David’s bare butt that you put on Instagram? 

*VB: *That was taken in Palm Beach—we were in the U.K. during the first lockdown, and then the second one we were in Miami. David’s got the club [he is part owner of the Inter Miami CF Major League Soccer club], which is a lot of fun. It’s a passion project for him and something he’d been working on for many, many years. 

*DB: *You seem quite content in Miami. 

*VB: *I love it down there! There’s a real energy about it. I’ve never been somewhere and met so many nice, kind, generous people. Harper was doing dancing lessons and she was playing tennis. Cruz was with a contemporary spray-painting artist, which is a lot of fun. He was in the studio a lot as well: Marc Anthony is his godfather. Romeo was training with the [soccer] team. David was able to go to the club every single day, which he hadn’t been able to do for a year because of the lockdown. I surprised myself because I never spent long enough there to get to know it. 

*DB:* Were you sartorially inspired while you were in Miami?

*VB: *The fashion there is very, very different to what we do in London, New York, and Paris. But that can be quite inspiring as well. It’s always good to push boundaries.

*DB: *You could have used that white bikini outfit when you’re down there. 

*VB: *I’m pretty sure my mum’s got it in a locker somewhere. Maybe it’s time to get it back out. 

_This interview has been edited for length and clarity. Derek Blasberg is the head of fashion and beauty for YouTube and a senior staffer at Gagosian gallery._


----------



## papertiger

annamoon said:


> Victoria has some fab pieces but I am not a fan of the oversized garments, I guess the shoes are all from her collection, they look a bit misshapen when she wears them.



I know this is old...

The must have gone out, right back out on the rail, at least 2 sizes too big, she'd have to shuffle if she tried walking


----------



## uhpharm01

sorry this is some old tea but I thought I would post this here









						Today Show viewers shocked as Brooklyn Beckham makes SANDWICH on show
					

Brooklyn Beckham left Today Show viewers stunned on Wednesday as he made a sandwich during a cooking segment.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LemonDrop

Does anyone wear any of her beauty products ? I love her eyeliners. Her zippy pouch. And I just ordered some new items. I love how her packing bubbles are made of corn and break down in water. I really love the thoughtfulness put into her beauty line.


----------



## pukasonqo

David Beckham reveals wife Victoria has eaten the same meal every day for 25 years
					

Victoria Beckham has eaten the same meal for 25 years, David says




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## meluvs2shop

That is some dedication! All these years together and he only witnessed her once  trying something else for his bday. So odd to me but then again I LOVE food. She may be one of those ppl that eats to live not lives to eat like me.


----------



## TC1

A lot of people who have food issues eat like this. Terrified that any small thing can throw them off track. I wouldn't be surprised in the least that she was like that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gosh, I can’t get this off my mind. It’s such a limited way to live.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lots of good pictures here!









						Nicola Peltz Marries Brooklyn Beckham at Her Family’s Oceanfront Palm Beach Estate
					

The couple exchanged vows at the Peltz family’s sprawling estate in Florida, as guests including Venus and Serena Williams, Eva Longoria, and Victoria’s fellow former Spice Girls looked on.




					www.vogue.com
				





The bride and groom just look soooooo young.


----------



## duna

Not my cup of tea the bride's dress but it could have been worst.....

What I really cannot stand are those strapless dresses like the bride's mother is wearing... I know they are very popular also for brides, but those tits pushed up under their chins, I find it very tacky!


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> Lots of good pictures here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola Peltz Marries Brooklyn Beckham at Her Family’s Oceanfront Palm Beach Estate
> 
> 
> The couple exchanged vows at the Peltz family’s sprawling estate in Florida, as guests including Venus and Serena Williams, Eva Longoria, and Victoria’s fellow former Spice Girls looked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride and groom just look soooooo young.


He is 23 and she is 27. So yeah, they are young.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t see Victoria’s dress yet. Anyone have a photo?


----------



## MiniMabel

Lovely earrings and the dress was elegant but the shoes were so clumpy.  Sparkling heels would have been a prettier accent to the dress.  I hope they will be happy and have a great future together.


----------



## MiniMabel

duna said:


> Not my cup of tea the bride's dress but it could have been worst.....
> 
> *What I really cannot stand are those strapless dresses like the bride's mother is wearing... I know they are very popular also for brides, but those tits pushed up under their chins, I find it very tacky!*




They are all trying to look younger than they really are, thereby making themselves look older by trying too hard (the cosmetic surgery doesn't help).   The necklace was lovely, though! 

Age gracefully, ladies, it's the only way.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The bride’s train and veil were gorgeous, but the dress itself didn’t wow me.


----------



## Sharont2305

At last, a bit of sophistication from Jackie Adams.


----------



## limom

Those slip dresses are so Easy breezy. I wish I had kept the ones from the 90’s….
VB is so tiny. Her diamonds 
That lady with the zebra dress
I love it


----------



## lanasyogamama

limom said:


> Those slip dresses are so Easy breezy. I wish I had kept the ones from the 90’s….
> VB is so tiny. Her diamonds
> That lady with the zebra dress
> I love it


And that spray tan is perfect!


----------



## bisousx

I’m loving the slip dresses. If one can pull it off, please do. It’s one of the least cringeworthy dresses I’ve seen from the wedding


----------



## shiba

It is a shame Victoria didn't have her dress hemmed. She had to hold it to keep from tripping as she walked down the aisle.


----------



## limom

shiba said:


> It is a shame Victoria didn't have her dress hemmed. She had to hold it to keep from tripping as she walked down the aisle.


It is her signature style though.
everything, she wears is too long.
I guess she does not worry about outrageous dry cleaning bills.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> At last, a bit of sophistication from Jackie Adams.



I thought the same thing, Vic's mum is the best dressed!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ok sorry not sorry why does Brooklyn always look half stoned or like he just woke up & the lights are too bright?
And Nicola always looks like remind me why we are here again.


----------



## arabposh

Can anyone ID this amazing trench coat? Victoria wore it around 2003. Would really appreciate it. I thought it maybe Dior but I haven't been able to find it online.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She always has the best coats and suits! Is it from her own line?


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> She always has the best coats and suits! Is it from her own line?


VB didn't start her line until 2008. Photos are from 2003. So, that coat is nearly vintage by now, LOL


----------



## uhpharm01

Victoria & David Beckham Celebrate 23rd Anniversary With Sweet Tributes: 'You Are My Everything'
					

Victoria and David Beckham are celebrating their love! The couple rang in their 23rd wedding anniversary with adorable tributes to each other. "They say he isn't funny, they say I never smile, they said it wouldn't last. Today we celebrate 23 years being married. David you are my everything, I...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## CobaltBlu

In the queue


----------



## youngster

I think it's fabulous that he waited in the line like everyone else and didn't use the VIP line.  
(Of course, it was also a great PR move.)


----------



## youngster

By the way, I don't mean to disparage his motives by saying it was a great PR move. It was that for sure, but I also think his heart was in the right place.


----------



## Cinderlala

youngster said:


> I think it's fabulous that he waited in the line like everyone else and didn't use the VIP line.
> (Of course, it was also a great PR move.)


I also think it was fabulous of him to act like a normal citizen.  It really shows deep respect for The Queen.


----------



## BlueCherry

youngster said:


> By the way, I don't mean to disparage his motives by saying it was a great PR move. It was that for sure, but I also think his heart was in the right place.


His heart can be in the right place without negating his desperate desire for a Knighthood.


----------



## youngster

BlueCherry said:


> His heart can be in the right place without negating his desperate desire for a Knighthood.



I'm not British, but I like him and I hope he gets it one day.  He's been a great ambassador for the UK and for his sport.
True story: DH and I checked into a resort in Arizona and they upgraded us to the Presidential Suite.  (I had awesome hotel status at the time.) The front desk told us that David had just checked out of that hotel suite with 1 or 2 of his children as he was making an appearance locally to promote football in the U.S. DH and I laughed and laughed as we wandered about the huge suite, just sitting where David sat, breathing the same air, and wondering which of the beds (there were 3, I think) David had slept in so that I could sleep there too lol.


----------



## BlueCherry

youngster said:


> I'm not British, but I like him and I hope he gets it one day.  He's been a great ambassador for the UK and for his sport.
> True story: DH and I checked into a resort in Arizona and they upgraded us to the Presidential Suite.  (I had awesome hotel status at the time.) The front desk told us that David had just checked out of that hotel suite with 1 or 2 of his children as he was making an appearance locally to promote football in the U.S. DH and I laughed and laughed as we wandered about the huge suite, just sitting where David sat, breathing the same air, and wondering which of the beds (there were 3, I think) David had slept in so that I could sleep there too lol.


I think he’s another man that’s been dragged down with an annoying wife. He was brilliant at his game, a genuine talent and always so normal. But the relentless promotion of his kids, taking Saudi money and those emails just put me off. I have 8 brothers and know all too well how the choice of wife can turn a good man on his head. 

Mind you he is seriously fit, even now, so I am giggling at the thought of you luxuriating in his bed


----------



## youngster

Oh, believe me, I was giggling too!


----------



## chowlover2

She was on WWHL last night.


----------



## bag-princess

Victoria Beckham's flagship London store has no queues on Black Friday
					

Victoria Beckham's flagship London store had no queues on the biggest day in the shopping calendar.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Siquest

Hi there, I have a bit of a random question but maybe some of you could help. 
I have a D&G jacket that belonged to Victoria (have proof that she owned it, whether she wore it will never know- was sold at charity auction of her stuff and David's) 
How can I possibly value this item? and what kind of online place would sell something like that? I'm not expecting it to be worth a fortune because she must go through tons of clothes but I equally wouldn't want to sell it like any other D&G jacket. 
Any tips would be helpful thanks!


----------



## prettyprincess

Siquest said:


> Hi there, I have a bit of a random question but maybe some of you could help.
> I have a D&G jacket that belonged to Victoria (have proof that she owned it, whether she wore it will never know- was sold at charity auction of her stuff and David's)
> How can I possibly value this item? and what kind of online place would sell something like that? I'm not expecting it to be worth a fortune because she must go through tons of clothes but I equally wouldn't want to sell it like any other D&G jacket.
> Any tips would be helpful thanks!


You could try to sell it on eBay. You can list it at whatever price you want and add an offer option.


----------



## Swanky

She was on WWHL with Andy and it was very uncomfortable to watch her force a constant no smile face.  When she couldn't help but smile she quickly covered her mouth.  I can't believe no one has talked about it lol


----------

